# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Նիկոլ Փաշինյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մտքեր և վերլուծություններ...

## Lion

Դե ինչ, կարծում եմ ժամանակն է արդեն Ակումբում նաև նման մի թեմա ունենալ, որտեղ կքննարկենք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, ճիշտն ու սխալը արածն ու չարածը - թեման իմ կողմից  :Smile: 

Թարմ իրադարձության ազդեցության տակ - Արթուր Վանեցյանի մասին ոչինչ չեմ լսել ու կարծիք չունեմ, սակայն պ-ն Օսիպյանի նշանակումը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ որոշում էր: Իրոք, մի կողմից կարծում եմ համակարգին ոտքից գլուխ նվիված, այն ճանաչող անձնավորություն է, մյուս կողմից էլ, բացի այն, որ սա հսկայական մի դրական ազդակ էր բոլոր ոստիկաններին, այն նաև ցույց տվեց, որ նրանք ոչ միայն օտարացած չեն հասարակությունից, այլև՝ կազմել և շարունակելու են կազմել դրա կարևորագույն մասը: Այս առումով կեցցե Նիկոլը, որը նաև ցույց տվեց, որ ինքն ի վիճակի է վեր կանգնել անձնական սիմպատիաների և անտիպատիաների հարթությունից ու դրսևորել պետականորեն հիմնավորված մոտեցում: Էս էն վիճակնա, ոնց որ մի օր, ասենք, մեր ֆորումի *Chuk*-ը դառնա երկրի առաջին դեմքն ու ինձ նշանակի, ասենք, ԱԱԾ պետ  :Wink: 

Մի կողմ թողնելով Նիկոլի գործողությունները մինչև մայիսի 8, ասեմ, որ դրանից հետո նրա բոլոր գործողությունները իմ կողմից լիակատար աջակցություն են գտել, բացի մեկից, որի մասին քիչ հետո: Ինձ անչափ դուր եկավ և Արցախ գնալու հիմնավորված որոշումը, և իր լայվերը, և մարդկանց հետ անմիջական շփումները, և այլն: Ինչ վերաբերում է բացառությանը, ապա ես, այսպես ասենք, անհանգստացած եմ միայն Արցախի Հանրապետությունը բանակցության կողմ դարձնելու Նիկոլի առաջարկից, որի պլյուսներն ու մինուսները արդեն քննարկել ենք ֆորումում: Ամեն դեպքում, այս վերջինի պահով ես առանձնակի չեմ պնդում և հուսով եմ, որ, իրոք, սխալ կլինեմ և հետո կպարզվի, որ Նիկոլի այս որոշումը ճիշտ էր ու ես... սխալ էի, ոնց կասեր ականջկանչելիքը:

Նիկոլ, դուխով, մենք քեզ ենք սիրում, ախպերս: Նիկոլ, եղբայր, դու *պատմական շանս* ունես անել էն, ինչ չարեց Լևոնը, խնդրում եմ, աղաչում եմ, չհիասթափեցնես, կառուցիր, վերակերտիր մեր երկիրը, որ ունենաք հզոր երկր իր Հպարտ քաղաքացիով: Հատուկ շեշտեմ, *ես* էլ եմ կառուցելու մեր երկիրը, *ես* եմ տերը իմ երկրի, *քաղաքացին է տերը իմ երկրի*: Ես ասեցի համենայն դեպս, որ չկարծես՝ մտածես, թե մենք ձեռքներս լվանում ենք, քեզ վրա ենք թողնում: *Մենք ենք* կառուցելու, բայց Լևոնի վախտով էլ էինք ուզում կառուցել, ինքը որպես առաջնորդ փչացրեց, հնար չտվեց, հարամեց, Աստված տա հիմա տենց չլինի: 

Նիկոլ, դու շանս ունես անունդ ոսկե տառերով գրել, Հայոց պատմության մեջ, Լևոնն ուներ՝ չարեց, Նիկոլ, ախպերս... դավայ, պատմական անկրկնելի ակնթարթա ձեռքիդ, չփչացնես, խնդրում *ե... ԵՆՔ*  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թարմ իրադարձության ազդեցության տակ - Արթուր Վանեցյանի մասին ոչինչ չեմ լսել ու կարծիք չունեմ, սակայն պ-ն Օսիպյանի նշանակումը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ որոշում էր: Իրոք, մի կողմից կարծում եմ համակարգին ոտքից գլուխ նվիված, այն ճանաչող անձնավորություն է, մյուս կողմից էլ, բացի այն, որ սա հսկայական մի դրական ազդակ էր բոլոր ոստիկաններին, այն նաև ցույց տվեց, որ նրանք ոչ միայն օտարացած չեն հասարակությունից, այլև՝ կազմել և շարունակելու են կազմել դրա կարևորագույն մասը: Այս առումով կեցցե Նիկոլը, որը նաև ցույց տվեց, որ ինքն ի վիճակի է վեր կանգնել անձնական սիմպատիաների և անտիպատիաների հարթությունից ու դրսևորել պետականորեն հիմնավորված մոտեցում: Էս էն վիճակնա, ոնց որ մի օր, ասենք, մեր ֆորումի *Chuk*-ը դառնա երկրի առաջին դեմքն ու ինձ նշանակի, ասենք, ԱԱԾ պետ


Նիկոլի անձնական սիմպատիաներն ու անտիպատիաները չգիտեմ, բայց որ Օսիպյանին ցուցարարներն ընդհանրապես սիրում են, էդ փաստ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## ivy

Տեսնես էս լայվ մտնելը ու ժողովրդի հետ օրվա իրադարձություններով կիսվելը դեռ ինչքան կտևի։ Մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, դրանից էլ շատ ոգևորվում են, որ իրենց քաղաքական գործընթացի անմիջական մաս են դարձնում։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018), Գաղթական (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Նիկոլի անձնական սիմպատիաներն ու անտիպատիաները չգիտեմ, բայց որ Օսիպյանին ցուցարարներն ընդհանրապես սիրում են, էդ փաստ ա


Հանաք ե՞ս անում, միակ մարդն է, որ վերջին տարիների ՀՀ բոլոր քիչ թե շատ էական միտինգներին մասնակցել է...




> Տեսնես էս լայվ մտնելը ու ժողովրդի հետ օրվա իրադարձություններով կիսվելը դեռ ինչքան կտևի։ Մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, դրանից էլ շատ ոգևորվում են, որ իրենց քաղաքական գործընթացի անմիջական մաս են դարձնում։


Ճիշտ բանա - չէ, նախորդների պես, գծած-մծած ժուռնալիստներին հավաքում, անիմաստ ու յանըմ ճիշտ-ճիշտ բաներ ասում ու դրանով համարում էին, թե ժողովրդի հետ են շփվում: Կեցցե Նիկոլը, ստեղ էլ հեղափոխություն արեց...

----------

ivy (10.05.2018), Sambitbaba (13.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018), Գաղթական (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018), Տրիբուն (10.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հանաք ե՞ս անում, միակ մարդն է, որ վերջին տարիների ՀՀ բոլոր քիչ թե շատ էական միտինգներին մասնակցել է...


Հա բա, մի ցուցարար էլ ինքն ա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (10.05.2018), Lion (10.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բայց նայում եմ, շատերին դուր չեկավ Օսպիյանի նշանակվելը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց նայում եմ, շատերին դուր չեկավ Օսպիյանի նշանակվելը...


Ոստիկանապետը նենց պաշտոն ա, որ ում էլ նշանակեր, ահագին մարդու սրտով չէր լինելու: 

Ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Օսիպյանին նշանակելը ճիշտ ու հավասարակշռված որոշում ա:

----------

Lion (10.05.2018), Rammstein (16.05.2018), Sambitbaba (13.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (10.05.2018), Ուլուանա (12.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Օսպիյանի պահով՝ դե հիմի, մարդը այլ հարմար կադր չի ունեցել, Նապոլեոնի սկզբունքով է գործել - ինքը միջին օղակից է մարդկանց հանում, սա ճիշտ կոմպրոմիսային որոշում է, քանի որ դրսից բերի, գործին անտեղյակ լինելով վարի կտան, վերևներից դնի՝ սաղ իր հակառակորդներն են: Սենց ինքը նաև ծառայողական առաջխաղացման հույսը վաղուց կտրած հասարակ աշխատողներին Բոնապարտի պես ասում է՝ լավը եղեք, ամեն մեկիդ պայուսակում մարշալի մական կա...

Կադրերի էդ խնդիրը կար, առաջին իսկ օրվանից սկսած: Կողքի ակտիվ տղերքին կնշանակի, բայց... կլյուչեվոյ պաշտոնները շատ են ու էդ դեպքում ստիպված պիտի լինի միջին օղակներից մարդկանց առաջ քաշել՝ Օսպիյանի սկզբունքով...

Տենցա - հեղափոխություն անողներին է հասնում անմիջական արդյունքը, սա կանոն է: Չեգեվարային Ֆիդելը ֆինանսների նախարար նշանակեց ու դա էն դեպքում, երբ այդ հատնի հեղափոխականը նույնիսկ չգիտեր, թե ինչ է բյուջե կոչվածը: Առաջին ալիքը կանցնի, էդ հեղափոխական տղերքը եթե իրենց արդարացրին, հիանալի է, թեև կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ իրենք իրենց մեծ մասով իրենց չեն արդարացնում ու այդ ժամանակ կրկին գալիս է միջին օղակի մարդկանց ժամանակը՝ Օսպիյան, Վանեցյան..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեսնես էս լայվ մտնելը ու ժողովրդի հետ օրվա իրադարձություններով կիսվելը դեռ ինչքան կտևի։ Մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, դրանից էլ շատ ոգևորվում են, որ իրենց քաղաքական գործընթացի անմիջական մաս են դարձնում։


 հույսով եմ կանցնի շուտով... պտի շուտ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ անեն որ Նիկոլը կարողանա աշխատի... 

էսօր Իրանի շուրջ էլի խնդիրներ ա բացվում ու ԱՄՆ-ի գլխին նորմալ մարդ չի նստած.. we have to put our shit together as fast as possible....

----------

Enna Adoly (11.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բայց հարցն էլ էնա, որ խորհրդարանական հանրապետական ճահիճը ատամներով կկառչի, արտահերթի չի տանի, որ իր տեղը չկորցնի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց հարցն էլ էնա, որ խորհրդարանական հանրապետական ճահիճը ատամներով կկառչի, արտահերթի չի տանի, որ իր տեղը չկորցնի...


ապեր, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ... ուրիշ ո՞նց ես ուզում դրանցից ազատվես... հիմա պահն ա... Նւկոլն իրա թիմով կարա մեծամասնույուն կազմի... 

եթե չէ ուրեմն մանղալներն առեք գնացեք փողոցները նստեք խորոված արեք պարեք ու ճնշում բանեցրեք 58 պատգամավորների վրա որ դեմ չքվեարկեն...

----------


## Lion

Բայց խնդիր կա, է...: Ինձ թվում է, մինչև ընտրական օրենսդրությունը կարգի չգցի, չի կարելի նոր ընտրության գնալ, թեև սա նեղ մասնագիտական խնդիր է և ես կտրուկ պնդումներ չեմ անում: Պիտի դնել ու հաշվարկել: Սենց ասեմ, գոնե ՀՀԿ էս ճահիճը մի լավ քայքայելուց, պառակտելուց, չորացնելուց հետո պիտի գնալ արտահերթի...: Եսի՞մ...

----------


## Life

> Տեսնես էս լայվ մտնելը ու ժողովրդի հետ օրվա իրադարձություններով կիսվելը դեռ ինչքան կտևի։ Մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, դրանից էլ շատ ոգևորվում են, որ իրենց քաղաքական գործընթացի անմիջական մաս են դարձնում։


Արդեն փաստ ա որ ինչքան էլ տևի մեկա արդեն գերազանցել ա իրա նախորդներին  :Lol2:  
Տենաս էլի որ երկրում ա տենց բան եղել որ վարչապետը լայվեր անի ֆեյսբուքով   :Think:  


Հ.Գ. Հեղափոխության մեջ լուրջ դեր խաղաց նաև ֆեյսբուքը, սաղ աշխարհը(քաղաքակիրթ և ոչ այնքան) ու սփյուռքահայությունը ֆեյսից էր ինֆորմացվում: Ամեն դեպքում իմ մոտ տենց տպավորություն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլի անձնական սիմպատիաներն ու անտիպատիաները չգիտեմ, բայց որ Օսիպյանին ցուցարարներն ընդհանրապես սիրում են, էդ փաստ ա


Հը՞:
Գիտես ցուցարարներից (ոչ թե երեկ ոտի կանգնած, այլ երկար տարիներ պայքարող) քանի՞սն են իրանց մաշկի վրա հիշում Օսիպյանի սապոգի ռազմեռը:

----------

Gayl (11.05.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> հույսով եմ կանցնի շուտով... պտի շուտ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ անեն որ Նիկոլը կարողանա աշխատի... 
> 
> էսօր Իրանի շուրջ էլի խնդիրներ ա բացվում ու ԱՄՆ-ի գլխին նորմալ մարդ չի նստած.. we have to put our shit together as fast as possible....


Լայվերը չեն խանգարի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լայվերը չեն խանգարի


կարող և խանգարեն, ապեր... շատ հաճելի ա իհարկե, բայց ամեն բան իրա տեղն ունի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նշանակումները ահագին լավն են… 

Իմ հաստատ ճանաչածներից ասեմ, որ Ֆինանսների նախարարը լավագույն նշանակումն ա: Ջանջուղազյանը պետական ֆինանսների կառավարման ոլորտի լավագույն մասնագետներից ա, ես ասեմ Հայաստանի, դուք կարդացեք նախկին ԽՍՀՄ ու Արևելյան Եվրոպա… գումարած զուսպ ու կիրթ անձնավորություն։ 20 տարի ՀՀ գլխավոր գանձապետն ա եղել, զրոյից գանձապետարանը սարքել ա ամենակայուն ու ժամացույցի պես աշխատող համակարգերից մեկը։ Տենց կարևոր պաշտոնի լինելով, անունը 20 տարվա մեջ կես անգամ որևէ սկանդալի մեջ չի շոշափվել։

----------

Chuk (13.05.2018), Lion (13.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018), Rammstein (16.05.2018), Անվերնագիր (13.05.2018), Արամ (12.05.2018), Բարեկամ (14.05.2018), Գաղթական (12.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նշանակումների վերաբերյալ.

ԱԳՆ-ի հետ կապված՝
մանկության ընկերոջս կարծիքնա, ու իրեն վստահելով արխային տեղադրում եմ էստեղ.




> 2014-15 թվականներին պատիվ եմ ունեցել որպես խորհրդական internship անել Նյու Յորքում՝ ՄԱԿ-ի Հայաստանյան ներկայացուցչությունում, Դեսպան և արդեն նորանշանակ Արտաքին Գործերի Նախարար պարոն Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի կառավարման ներքո։ 
> 
> ըստ իս՝ ամենաբարձր калибр-ի դիվանագետներից է միջազգային մակարդակով։



Սփյուռքի Նախ.

Էս հոդվածն ահագին դրական տրամադրություն թողեց էս տղու հանդեպ:
Համ էլ՝ շատ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ են ներկայացված «Քայլ արա» շարժումից:

----------

Gayl (13.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (12.05.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բնապահպանության նախարարը ոնց որ փուստ գնաց․․․
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001096908571

Իմ համար նոր կառավարության բնապահպանությանը լուրջ վերաբերվելու լակմուսի թուղթը Ամուլսարի հանքի շինարարության անհապաղ դադարեցումն ա։ Բայց ոնց երևում ա նորանշանակը պրոբլեմ ա լինելու։

----------


## Chuk

Կրթությունում Արայիկը զիլ ա:
Առողջապահությունում Արսենը զիլ ա:
Արդարադատությունում Զեյնալյանը զիլ ա:
Մշակույթում Լիլիթ Մակունցը... այ սա ա մշակույթը, չուտես, չխմես, սիրուն դեմքին նայես )))

Էդ վերջինը կատակ, իրա մասին շատ բան չիդեմ: Իսկ էն առաջին երեքը նրանք են, որոնց մասին մոտս կասկած չկա դրական արտահայտվելու ))

----------


## Գաղթական

Երեկվա Արայիկի լայվի մասին.

Նիկոլն ու իր թիմակիցները նոր մշակույթ են մտցնում Հայաստանում՝ վերին աստիճանի թափանցիկության ու ընտրազանգվածի առաջ հաշվետվողականության:
Իրենք մտցնում են, ժողովուրդն էլ սովորումա դրան ու էս ամենը հրաշալիա:

Եթե էսպես շարունակվի, ես չգիտեմ որևէ մի այլ երկիր, որտեղ էս աստիճանի անմիջականություն ու հաշվետվողականություն լինի երկրի ղեկավարի կողմից:


Հ.Գ. Լիոն ջան, քո մասնագիտական կարծիքը կհայտնե՞ս, թե վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ է հայ ժողովուրդն էնպիսի ղեկավար ունեցել, որն էս աստիճանի սիրված ու ընդունված լինի: 
Իսկ աշխարհի որևէ այլ ժողովո՞ւրդ:

----------


## Lion

Մոտիկ չեմ , բայց անձամբ ճանաչում եմ Արտակ Զեյնալյանին՝ մի քանի անգամ զրուցել ենք դատարանների միջանցքներում, մի քանի անգամ էլ իրար դեմ դատերի ենք եղել - կարող եմ միանշանակ փաստել՝ հիանալի իրավաբան է, որը շատ լավ տիրապետում է օրենսդրական դաշտին և հատկապես մարդու իրավունքների ոլորտին: Իմ տպավորությամբ՝ նաև ազնիվ, գործին նվիրված մարդ է:

Դավիթ Տոնոյանի պահով՝  իմանալով Տոնոյանի գաղափարական մոտեցումները, մենք սրանով քայլ կատարեցինք՝ կոնցեպտուալ առումով ժամանակակից, արևմտյան ոճի բանակ ունենալու ուղղությամբ: Իրոք ուրախ եմ մեր բանակի համար...

Կարծում եմ նաև, որ Մանե Թանդիլյանը ևս լավ կաշխատի, քանի որ նույն սոցիալական ոլորտում նա բավականին ակտիվ էր:

Մնացածների պահով չեմ արտահայտվի, Վանեցյանի և Օսպիյանի պահով խոսեցինք արդեն, ուղղակի Վանեցյանի պահով մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, որ փաստորեն Վանեցյանն էն տղենա, որ Սասնա ծռերի օրերին էդքան երևում էր էկրանին, ներս ու դուրս եր անում գունդ ԱԱԾ կողմից՝ ըստ էության համակարգելով բանակցությունները: Կարծում եմ, որ Սասնա ծռերի հետ շփումը, ամեն ինչից զատ, դրական լրացուցիչ հայրենասիրական ազդակն կհանդիսանա նրա համար...

----------


## ivy

> Երեկվա Արայիկի լայվի մասին.
> 
> Նիկոլն ու իր թիմակիցները նոր մշակույթ են մտցնում Հայաստանում՝ վերին աստիճանի թափանցիկության ու ընտրազանգվածի առաջ հաշվետվողականության:
> Իրենք մտցնում են, ժողովուրդն էլ սովորումա դրան ու էս ամենը հրաշալիա:
> 
> Եթե էսպես շարունակվի, ես չգիտեմ որևէ մի այլ երկիր, որտեղ էս աստիճանի անմիջականություն ու հաշվետվողականություն լինի երկրի ղեկավարի կողմից:


Քիչ առաջ էլ առողջապահության նորաթուխ նախարարն էր լայվ: Ես էլ եմ մարդկանց հետ անմիջականորեն խոսելու էս նոր մշակույթը կարևոր համարում, բայց տես, օրինակ՝ Մեֆը, գտնում է, որ լայվերը դադար տալը վատ չէր լինի, ու որ ամեն բան իր տեղն ունի, և սա կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Նույն կերպ էլ ասենք իմ գերմանացի ընկերը, որ ինձ հետ հավասար հետևում է էս ամենին, վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությանը խիստ տարակուսանքով է վերաբերվում։ Հնարավոր է, որ սա կողքից Թրամփի, թվիթերի ու անլրջության տպավորություն թողնի, թեև անձամբ ինձ մոտ էդպիսի տպավորության նշույլ անգամ չկա։
Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.05.2018)

----------


## varo987

Ուղիղ եթեր մտնելը, սրան զանգեցի նրան զանգեցի, տարբեր կենացներ կոռուպցիան վերացնենք, թռիչքային աճ էտ ինքնառեկլամա :
Էտ ամենի համար գոյություն ունեն ԶԼՄ-ներ, ՞չէին սպասում՞ հաղորդաշար ովքեր լուսաբանում են էտ ամենը:
Հաշվետվություն տալու համար կարևորա վերջնական արդյունքը: Ինչքան աշխատատեղերա ստեղծվել, ինչ նոր ձեռնարկություններ են բացվել, թոշակներ, աշխատավարձեր ոնց են փոխվել ստվերային տնտեսության կրճատում հատկապես Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի ըստ օդից կախված լուրերի թաքցրած հարկերի մասով:


Իսկ կարճաժամկետ: Նիկոլը թող իրա թիմով հանդերձ հրաժարվեն ծառայողական մեքենանաներից, հեծանիվով կամ գազելով գնան աշխատանքի:
Հրաժարվի կառավարական ամառանացոցից, վարչապետի Բաղրամյան 26-ի նստավայրից:
Հլը որ չենք նկատում լավել օգտվումա հարկատուներից հաշվին կատարվող բոլոր կայֆերից ինչի համար նախորդներին ինտենսիվ քննադատումեր:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քիչ առաջ էլ առողջապահության նորաթուխ նախարարն էր լայվ: Ես էլ եմ մարդկանց հետ անմիջականորեն խոսելու էս նոր մշակույթը կարևոր համարում, բայց տես, օրինակ՝ Մեֆը, գտնում է, որ լայվերը դադար տալը վատ չէր լինի, ու որ ամեն բան իր տեղն ունի, և սա կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Նույն կերպ էլ ասենք իմ գերմանացի ընկերը, որ ինձ հետ հավասար հետևում է էս ամենին, վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությանը խիստ տարակուսանքով է վերաբերվում։ Հնարավոր է, որ սա կողքից Թրամփի, թվիթերի ու անլրջության տպավորություն թողնի, թեև անձամբ ինձ մոտ էդպիսի տպավորության նշույլ անգամ չկա։
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։


Մեր օրերում տարբեր երկրների կառավարության անդամներ են օգտվում հատկապես թվիթերից ու ֆբ-ից, միայն Թրամփը չի:
ՈՒ Հայաստանում էլ կար էս սովորույթը՝ այս կամ այն հարցի շուրջ հասարակությանը տեղեկացնել իրենց մոտեցումը:

Բայց լայվերի մշակույթ չկար:
ՈՒ շատ լավ է, որ հիմա կա՝ ըստ իս, քանի որ հայ հասարակությունը շատ հարցերում գերզգացմունքային է ու իր հետ անմիջական շփումը շատ ավելի մեծ վստահության աղբյուր կարող է հանդիսանալ (որևէ լեզվով հնարավոր չի թարգմանել «մեզ էլ մարդու տեղ դրեցին» արտահայտության կմաստը):

Սրան գումարած՝ Նիկոլը խնդիր ունի ժողովրդին ապացուցել, որ թավշյա հեղափոխությունն առավել քան արդարացված էր ու ինքն արմատական փոփոխությունների է գնում:

Իսկ Մեֆի հակափաստարկները (եթե կային էդպիսիք) ինձ համար անհասկանալի էին:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ Մեֆի հակափաստարկները (եթե կային էդպիսիք) ինձ համար անհասկանալի էին:


Վերջին ելույթ ունեցողինը նույնպես )))

----------

Lion (13.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քիչ առաջ էլ առողջապահության նորաթուխ նախարարն էր լայվ: Ես էլ եմ մարդկանց հետ անմիջականորեն խոսելու էս նոր մշակույթը կարևոր համարում, բայց տես, օրինակ՝ Մեֆը, գտնում է, որ լայվերը դադար տալը վատ չէր լինի, ու որ ամեն բան իր տեղն ունի, և սա կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Նույն կերպ էլ ասենք իմ գերմանացի ընկերը, որ ինձ հետ հավասար հետևում է էս ամենին, վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությանը խիստ տարակուսանքով է վերաբերվում։ Հնարավոր է, որ սա կողքից Թրամփի, թվիթերի ու անլրջության տպավորություն թողնի, թեև անձամբ ինձ մոտ էդպիսի տպավորության նշույլ անգամ չկա։
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։


Սկզբից ես մի քիչ տարակուսեցի, հետո սկսեցի նայել, հիմա դուրս գալիս ա ու գտնում եմ, որ լավ գաղափար ա:

Էս նոր կառավարության գործը նաև թարմ դեմքեր ու գաղափարներ ներմուծելն ա: Եթե նույնիսկ աշխարհում ոչ մի տեղ սենց բան չկա, թող մենք լինենք առաջինը, ոնց որ կոշիկն ու աստղադիտարանը  :Smile:

----------

Life (13.05.2018), Աթեիստ (13.05.2018), Անվերնագիր (16.05.2018), Գաղթական (13.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին ելույթ ունեցողինը նույնպես )))


Վերջին ելույթ ունեցողը զռ հհկական ա, իր աչք ծակող դեմագոգիայով ու բնականաբար սովոր ա չոբան դեմքերի ու Հ1-ական լրատվամիջոցների գովերգած տնտեսական աճի, առաջընթացի ու փայլուն ապագայի:

----------

Lion (13.05.2018), Աթեիստ (13.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վերջին ելույթ ունեցողը զռ հհկական ա, իր աչք ծակող դեմագոգիայով ու բնականաբար սովոր ա չոբան դեմքերի ու Հ1-ական լրատվամիջոցների գովերգած տնտեսական աճի, առաջընթացի ու փայլուն ապագայի:


Հա՞ որ )))))

Ինձ ավելի շատ թվումա, որ Ակումբի ակտիվությամբ հետաքրքրված անդամա, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ջուրա լցնում սաունայի քարերի վրա..

----------


## Lion

Ոմանց ուզում եմ ուղղակի հիշեցնել, որ, նույն վարչապետի պահով, մեքենայով և այն էլ զրահապատ մեքենայով երթևեկելը, ինչպես նաև պաշտպանված տեղում աշխատելը, հատկապես մեր տիպի երկրների համար, ազգային անվտանգության մի մասն է: Ոչ մի մտածող մարդ, այդ թվում նաև Նիկոլը, չի ասել Սերժին, թե հեծանիվով երթևեկիր ու պետք չէ Նիկոլին պռինցիպի գցել ու իր անվտանգությունը հարվածի տակ դնել, առանց էդ էլ մեր նոր վարչապետը սահմանի վրա շատ բաներ է անում, երբ ուղղակի նայում ես վիդեոն ու մտածում ես՝ Աստված իմ, էս տղու գլխին մի փորձանք չբերեն:

Թողնենք էս հհկ-ական անհաջող դեմագոգիան ու թողնենք մարդը գործով զբաղվի, արդյունքները շուտով կերևան, քանզի ես վստահ եմ, հենց նույն մոնոպոլիաները վերացան, առնվազն մոտ 20-30 տոկոսով գնանկում կլինի, իսկ դա նշանակում է՝ մեր բոլորիս աշխատավարձները 20-30 տոկոսով կբարձրանան...

----------

Life (13.05.2018), Աթեիստ (13.05.2018), Գաղթական (13.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2018), Տրիբուն (13.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա՞ որ )))))
> 
> Ինձ ավելի շատ թվումա, որ Ակումբի ակտիվությամբ հետաքրքրված անդամա, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ջուրա լցնում սաունայի քարերի վրա..


Չէ ապեր ... я их сердцем чую

----------

Աթեիստ (13.05.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Ներկա փուլում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ ընդամենը մեկ վերաբերմունք ու պահանջ պետք ա լինի. անվերապահ աջակցություն և շուտափույթ արտահերթ ընտրությունների անցկացման ուղղությամբ քայլերի ձեռնարկում։
Իսկ ֆեյսբուքը, մեր դեպքում հասարակությունը, տրաքում ա Նիկոլին աստվածացնողների, ու Նիկոլի հազը, ուղիղ եթերն ու նախարարների ընտրությունը քննադատողների ու ծաղրողների պատերազմից։
Մոռացել ենք ինչի համար ենք հավաքվել։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), Տրիբուն (14.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ առաջ էլ առողջապահության նորաթուխ նախարարն էր լայվ: Ես էլ եմ մարդկանց հետ անմիջականորեն խոսելու էս նոր մշակույթը կարևոր համարում, բայց տես, օրինակ՝ Մեֆը, գտնում է, որ լայվերը դադար տալը վատ չէր լինի, ու որ ամեն բան իր տեղն ունի, և սա կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Նույն կերպ էլ ասենք իմ գերմանացի ընկերը, որ ինձ հետ հավասար հետևում է էս ամենին, վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությանը խիստ տարակուսանքով է վերաբերվում։ Հնարավոր է, որ սա կողքից Թրամփի, թվիթերի ու անլրջության տպավորություն թողնի, թեև անձամբ ինձ մոտ էդպիսի տպավորության նշույլ անգամ չկա։
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։


Նիկոլի միակ ռեսուրսն էս պահին հանրային աջակցությունն ա, քաղաքացու վստահությունը, մեզնից մեկը համարվելը։

- ԱԺում քաղաքական մեծամասնությունը դեռ քայքայված չի ու ձգտում ա ռևանշի։

- Արտաքին խաղացողներից Նիկոլը չունի աջակցություն։

- «Գործընկեր» ուժերից ՀՅԴն ու ԲՀԿն հարմար առիթի դեպքում թիկունքից կխփեն,

- Նախարարություններում ու ուժային կառույցներում դեռ միայն ղեկավարներն են փոխվել, ընդ որում որոշ դեպքերում հենց համակարգի մարդկանցով, իսկ միջավայրը, մտածելակերպը ու կապային մեխանիզմները դեռ նույնն են,

- Լրատվականների մեծ մասը շարունակում եմ վերահսկվել ՀՀԿի, Քոչարյանի, ԲՀԿի կողմից, ավելացել են ֆեյք կայքերը, բուռն տարածվում ա կեղծ ինֆո,

- ընտրախախտումների մեխանիզմները դեռ քանդված չեն,

- Նիկոլի թիմը հավատարիմ ա, բայց փոքր,

Էս ամեն ինչը նշանակում ա, որ եթե Նիկոլը կորցրեց հանրային աջակցության իր ռեսուրսը՝ պարտվում ենք։  Ու էդ կոնտեքստում Լայվերը կարևորությամբ երկրորդ հանճարեղ լուծումն է, որ ունեցավ շարժումը։ Առաջինն ապակենտրոն ակցիաներն էին։ Նիկոլը Լայվերով ամեն օր մոբիլիզացված ա պահում մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու։ Նիկոլը, Արայիկը, Արսենը լայվերով ցույց են տալիս իրենց բաց լինելը, ոտի գործի գնալով ու գինու փառատոնում գինի խմելով՝ մեզնից մեկը լինելը։ Էս կարևորագույն գործիք ա, որ չի կարելի կորցնել։

Հաջորդ անգամ էսքան գրելու փոխարեն լայվ կմտնեմ :ճ

----------

John (15.05.2018), Life (13.05.2018), Lion (13.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (13.05.2018), Rammstein (17.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), V!k (13.05.2018), Աթեիստ (13.05.2018), Բարեկամ (14.05.2018), Գաղթական (13.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.05.2018), Տրիբուն (14.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Այ մարդ էլ ֆբ մտնելը մարդու չի գալիս:
Էս ինչքան յախքա հելել ջրի երես:

Հիմա էլ մարդիկ «ՀՀ վարչապետ» էջն եմ շէյր անում, իբր Նիկոլի հայտարարությամբ, թե արագաչափերի մինչև հիմա եղած տուգանքները զրոյացնում են:
Ինչ աստիճանի ձիշովկայություն էլի...
Որ սնահավատները հետո տարածեն, թե Նիկոլը խաբեց...

Գայլի ասած մահապատիժը չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ մնար՝ էն միջնադարյան անգլիական պատժածիջոցը կյանքի կկոչեյի, քն որ ծնկաչոք գլուխն ու ձեռքերը ամրացնում են, որ անցնող-դառնողը թքի երեսներին:

----------

Gayl (13.05.2018)

----------


## varo987

> Ոմանց ուզում եմ ուղղակի հիշեցնել, որ, նույն վարչապետի պահով, մեքենայով և այն էլ զրահապատ մեքենայով երթևեկելը, ինչպես նաև պաշտպանված տեղում աշխատելը, հատկապես մեր տիպի երկրների համար, ազգային անվտանգության մի մասն է: Ոչ մի մտածող մարդ, այդ թվում նաև Նիկոլը, չի ասել Սերժին, թե հեծանիվով երթևեկիր ու պետք չէ Նիկոլին պռինցիպի գցել ու իր անվտանգությունը հարվածի տակ դնել, առանց էդ էլ մեր նոր վարչապետը սահմանի վրա շատ բաներ է անում, երբ ուղղակի նայում ես վիդեոն ու մտածում ես՝ Աստված իմ, էս տղու գլխին մի փորձանք չբերեն:
> 
> Թողնենք էս հհկ-ական անհաջող դեմագոգիան ու թողնենք մարդը գործով զբաղվի, արդյունքները շուտով կերևան, քանզի ես վստահ եմ, հենց նույն մոնոպոլիաները վերացան, առնվազն մոտ 20-30 տոկոսով գնանկում կլինի, իսկ դա նշանակում է՝ մեր բոլորիս աշխատավարձները 20-30 տոկոսով կբարձրանան...


Թող մյուսները հրաժարվեն ծառայողական մեքենանրից: Նիկոլը լավ առայժմ թող օգտվի հանկարծ հակահեղափոխականները, տրոցկիստները վնաս չտան:

թողել եմ գործով զբաղվի, եսել եմ էտ ասում, որ գործով զբաղվի ճառ ասելու փոխարեն: 
Թող վերացնի կապրենք կտեսնենք գները ինչքան կիջնի, նաև դրանովել կգնահատենք: 
Ծառուկյանի մուծած հարկերինել անձամբ ես ուշի ուշով հետևելու եմ:  Ւմ համար էտ ավելի պրինցիպալ հարցա Նիկոլի թիմի աշխատանքը գնահատելու համար քան մոնոպոլիաները:

----------


## Gayl

> Ծառուկյանի մուծած հարկերինել անձամբ ես ուշի ուշով հետևելու եմ:


Ու ոնց ես հետևելու?

----------


## Gayl

> Այ մարդ էլ ֆբ մտնելը մարդու չի գալիս:
> Էս ինչքան յախքա հելել ջրի երես:
> 
> Հիմա էլ մարդիկ «ՀՀ վարչապետ» էջն եմ շէյր անում, իբր Նիկոլի հայտարարությամբ, թե արագաչափերի մինչև հիմա եղած տուգանքները զրոյացնում են:
> Ինչ աստիճանի ձիշովկայություն էլի...
> Որ սնահավատները հետո տարածեն, թե Նիկոլը խաբեց...
> 
> Գայլի ասած մահապատիժը չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ մնար՝ էն միջնադարյան անգլիական պատժածիջոցը կյանքի կկոչեյի, քն որ ծնկաչոք գլուխն ու ձեռքերը ամրացնում են, որ անցնող-դառնողը թքի երեսներին:


Փաշինյանը զգուշացրել է, որ ֆեյք պրոֆիլներ են բացվել ու կարծում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ կզգուշացնի:
Սաղ հեչ էն Անի Զախարյանը մեջ :LOL:  էդ ինչ ղժժալու կերպարա:ճճ

----------

Գաղթական (13.05.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լայվերը չեն թողնում, որ ժողովրդի մեջ արթնացած համայնքային գիտակցությունը ցրվի։ Իսկ դա էս պահին շատ կարևոր ա, հատկապես Նիկոլի համար, մինչև որ իր կառավարության հիմքերն ամրապնդվեն։ Հավանաբար հետագայում էլ էդ ավանդույթը կշարունակի, բայց երևի ոչ էսքան հաճախ, հնարավոր ա՝ շաբաթը մեկ, կամ ամիսը մեկ օր նշանակի լայվի համար ու տեղեկացնի ժողովրդին ինչեր են արվել շաբաթվա կամ ամսվա ընթացքում, պարզաբանի դժգոհությունների առիթ տվող հարցերը, ոնց որ Օսիպյանի նշանակման հետ կապված արեց

----------

Lion (14.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2018), Գաղթական (14.05.2018)

----------


## varo987

> Ու ոնց ես հետևելու?


Դրանիցել հեշտ բան ՊԵԿ ամեն եռամսյակ 1000խոշոր հարկատուների ցուցակը հրապարակումա:
http://www.taxinfo.am/upload/512%20KB_1516111209402.pdf

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քիչ առաջ էլ առողջապահության նորաթուխ նախարարն էր լայվ: Ես էլ եմ մարդկանց հետ անմիջականորեն խոսելու էս նոր մշակույթը կարևոր համարում, բայց տես, օրինակ՝ Մեֆը, գտնում է, որ լայվերը դադար տալը վատ չէր լինի, ու որ ամեն բան իր տեղն ունի, և սա կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Նույն կերպ էլ ասենք իմ գերմանացի ընկերը, որ ինձ հետ հավասար հետևում է էս ամենին, վարչապետի ֆեյսբուքյան գործունեությանը խիստ տարակուսանքով է վերաբերվում։ Հնարավոր է, որ սա կողքից Թրամփի, թվիթերի ու անլրջության տպավորություն թողնի, թեև անձամբ ինձ մոտ էդպիսի տպավորության նշույլ անգամ չկա։
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։


Էս լայվերը լրիվ նոր մշակույթ են։ Դրա համար մի քիչ դժվար ա ընկալելը։ Բայց անձամբ ինձ դուր են գալիս։ Լավ կլինի ուղղակի մի քիչ համակարգեն, այսինքն՝ էնպես չլինի, որ ստիպված լինենք օրը տասնհինգ հատ լայվ նայել։ Գուցե եթե Նիկոլն ամեն օր հինգ րոպեով մտնի, իսկ մյուսները շաբաթը մեկ կամ երկու շաբաթը մեկ, հերիք կլինի։ Ու ստեղ կարևորն էն ա, որ էս լայվերը իրանց՝ մեզնից մեկը լինելու զգացողություն ա հաղորդում, ու էդ շատ կարևոր ա գոնե վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար։ Ու ընդհանրապես Նիկոլն իրա լայվերով նաև զեկուցում ա, թե ինչ ա արել օրվա ընթացքում։ Դրանով ցույց ա տալիս, որ հաշվետու ա ժողովրդի առաջ։ 

Մենակ մի մտավախություն կա․ լայվերը չպիտի փոխարինեն մամլո ասուլիսներին, որովհետև պիտի միշտ հարթակ լինի կառավարությանը սուր հարցեր տալու։ Եթե զուգահեռ դա էլ շարունակվի, ընտիր բան կլինի։ Ու կարելի ա ասել, որ մյուս պետություններն էլ մեզնից սովորելու լիքը բան կունենան։

----------

Lion (14.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Դրանիցել հեշտ բան ՊԵԿ ամեն եռամսյակ 1000խոշոր հարկատուների ցուցակը հրապարակումա:
> http://www.taxinfo.am/upload/512%20KB_1516111209402.pdf


Ու ընդամենը էդ ցուցակներին հետևելով ինչ եզրակացություն կարող ես անել?

----------


## varo987

> Ու ընդամենը էդ ցուցակներին հետևելով ինչ եզրակացություն կարող ես անել?


օրինակ էտ ցուցակում Ծառուկյանին պատկանող Երևանի Արարատ Կոնյակի գործարանը 130-րդ տեղումա ընդամենը 858միլիոն դրամ վճարած հարկերով: 
Համեմատության համար Պռոշյանի կոնյակի գործարանը որ համեմատաբար նորաստեղծա ու Արարատի պես բրենդի համեմատ կարելիա ասել կոնյակի ցեխա, 89-րդ տեղում 1միլիարդ 207միլիոնա վճարել: Էտ ծիծաղելիա:

----------


## Gayl

> օրինակ էտ ցուցակում Ծառուկյանին պատկանող Երևանի Արարատ Կոնյակի գործարանը 130-րդ տեղումա ընդամենը 858միլիոն դրամ վճարած հարկերով: 
> Համեմատության համար Պռոշյանի կոնյակի գործարանը որ համեմատաբար նորաստեղծա ու Արարատի պես բրենդի համեմատ կարելիա ասել կոնյակի ցեխա, 89-րդ տեղում 1միլիարդ 207միլիոնա վճարել: Էտ ծիծաղելիա:


Ծիծաղելին օդի մեջ եզրակացնելա: Պռոշյանը ավելի շատ խմիչք է արտահանում քան Արարատը ու էդ հսկա գործարանին ցեխ անվանելը անլուրջ ա:
Հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ էդ գիտելիքներովդ չես կարող ոչ մեկի մուծած հարկերը հետևես, բայց դե գործերիդ հաջողություն:

----------


## varo987

> Ծիծաղելին օդի մեջ եզրակացնելա: Պռոշյանը ավելի շատ խմիչք է արտահանում քան Արարատը ու էդ հսկա գործարանին ցեխ անվանելը անլուրջ ա:
> Հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ էդ գիտելիքներովդ չես կարող ոչ մեկի մուծած հարկերը հետևես, բայց դե գործերիդ հաջողություն:


Ի սկզբանե էլ պարզեր, որ դու քո եզրակացությունը ունեիր, հարցերը տալիս էիր տալու համար պրոֆեսոր ջան:
Բնականաբար իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա որ չի կարա Արարատը 130-րդ տեղում լինի ու ընդամենը 2միլիոն դոլլար հարկ վճարի:
Եթե տենց չնչին հարկերա վճարում ուրեմն ստվերումա աշխատում:

Չեմ պատրատվում քո պես պրոֆեսերին ապացուցելու համար գնամ գործարանի դեմը կանգնեմ հաշվեմ թե տարին քանի շիշ կոնյակ են արտահանում կամ ներքին շուկայում վաճառում:

----------


## Gayl

Պրոֆեսոր? Ընդամենը Գայլ:

----------


## Interdenominational

Թեկուզև ես քաղաքականությունից մի վերստ հեռու եմ, բայց զգում եմ՝ ինչ-որ կարևոր, բեկումնալից պահ է մեզ համար հիմա:  Պուտինի անօրինակ արագախոսությունն ու թափառող հայացքը վկա՝ մենք ուղղակի պարտավոր ենք դադարեցնել միջանձնական ու ներքաղաքական զազրախոսությունն ու լինել կազմակերպված: Ամեն:

----------


## Gayl

Նիկոլի ռուսերենը սպանում ա :LOL: 
Շատ գրագետ ու վստահ ելույթ էր: Վարչապետի ելույթից հասկացա, որ գոյություն ունեն խնդիրներ ու այդ խնդիրները պետք է արդար լուծում ստանան: ԵԱՏՄ ում Սերժի ելույթները չեմ լսել, բայց վստահ եմ, որ միշտ լսողի ու կատարողի դերում ենք եղել:

----------


## շշուկ

Ինչքան էլ, որ Փաշինյանը շարժման սկզբից բազմիցս նշել ա, որ սա մաքուր հայկական հեղափոխություն ա, մեկ ա՝ առնվազն մարդ միամիտ պիտի լինի, որ հավատա, թե ոչ մի արտաքին քաղաքական ուժ խառնված չի էս ամենին: Կոնկրետ մեկը ես վստահ եմ, որ Արևմուտքի մատը լավ խառն ա էս ամենին, բայց շատ նուրբ ա արված, որ կասկածի տեղիք չտրվի: Հետաքրքիր ա ձեր կարծքիը լսել էս հարցի շուրջ: Դու ի՞նչ եք մտածումԼ

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչքան էլ, որ Փաշինյանը շարժման սկզբից բազմիցս նշել ա, որ սա մաքուր հայկական հեղափոխություն ա, մեկ ա՝ առնվազն մարդ միամիտ պիտի լինի, որ հավատա, թե ոչ մի արտաքին քաղաքական ուժ խառնված չի էս ամենին: Կոնկրետ մեկը ես վստահ եմ, որ Արևմուտքի մատը լավ խառն ա էս ամենին, բայց շատ նուրբ ա արված, որ կասկածի տեղիք չտրվի: Հետաքրքիր ա ձեր կարծքիը լսել էս հարցի շուրջ: Դու ի՞նչ եք մտածումԼ


ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան էլ, որ Փաշինյանը շարժման սկզբից բազմիցս նշել ա, որ սա մաքուր հայկական հեղափոխություն ա, մեկ ա՝ առնվազն մարդ միամիտ պիտի լինի, որ հավատա, թե ոչ մի արտաքին քաղաքական ուժ խառնված չի էս ամենին: Կոնկրետ մեկը ես վստահ եմ, որ Արևմուտքի մատը լավ խառն ա էս ամենին, բայց շատ նուրբ ա արված, որ կասկածի տեղիք չտրվի: Հետաքրքիր ա ձեր կարծքիը լսել էս հարցի շուրջ: Դու ի՞նչ եք մտածումԼ


Արևմուտքն իր հայտարարություններում բավական զուսպ էր, իսկ հիմա կպած Ռուսաստանի հետ թեմա ա ման գալիս, թե իբր Ռուսաստանն էնքանով ա մասնակցել, որ չի խոչընդոտել, ու ուժը թեքվել ա դեպի ցուցարարները: Լրիվ բլթոց: Էս հեղափոխությունը Հայաստանի ներսից ա էղել, ով ինչքան էլ փորձի զանազան մութ ուժեր խառնել:

----------


## շշուկ

> Արևմուտքն իր հայտարարություններում բավական զուսպ էր, իսկ հիմա կպած Ռուսաստանի հետ թեմա ա ման գալիս, :


Դե հնարավոր ա, որ էդ էլ մի տակտիկական-դիվանագիտական քայլ ա  :Hands Up:  յանի ես կապ չունեմ )))) 

Եսիմ, աչքիս ես էնքան շատ եմ ուզում, որ Արևմուտքը խառնված լինի,  որ ինձ վնուշած եմ արել, որ տենց ա: Հետո շարժման ամեն գործողության մեջ արևմտամետ բան եմ փնտրում ու զարմանալին էն ա, որ գտնում եմ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հնարավոր ա, որ էդ էլ մի տակտիկական-դիվանագիտական քայլ ա  յանի ես կապ չունեմ )))) 
> 
> Եսիմ, աչքիս ես էնքան շատ եմ ուզում, որ Արևմուտքը խառնված լինի,  որ ինձ վնուշած եմ արել, որ տենց ա: Հետո շարժման ամեն գործողության մեջ արևմտամետ բան եմ փնտրում ու զարմանալին էն ա, որ գտնում եմ:


Ես չորս հեղափոխություն եմ տեսել, երկու կիրգիզական, մեղա մեղա  :LOL:  մի վրացական, մի ուկրաինական։ Ուրեմնս, վրացական ու ուկրաինական հեղափոխությունների ժամանակ, բացի ազգային դրոշներից, ու ազգայինից շատ փողփողում էին նաև ԵՄ ու ԱՄՆ դրոշները ․․․․ յանի խի էլի ․․․ Կիրգիզականի ժամանակ, վաբշե դրոշ չկար, քանի որ կիրգիզները չգիտեն դրոշն ինչ ա  :LOL:  

Մեր հեղափոխության արդյունքներից մեկը նաև էն էր, որ մենք մի ուրիշ ձև սկսեցինք հարգել ու սիրել մեր դրոշը։ Հորս արև, ես հիմա նենց եմ սիրում մեր եռագույնը, ոնց կյանքում ոչ մի ռազմահայրենասիրական դասախոսության ու մուշնուսասուն երգի ժամանակ չեմ սիրել։ 

Նենց որ, եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկի մատը խառն էլ ա եղել դրսից, մեկա սա մեր ու մենակ մեր հեղափոխությունն էր։

----------

Lion (16.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (16.05.2018), Rammstein (17.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (16.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հնարավոր ա, որ էդ էլ մի տակտիկական-դիվանագիտական քայլ ա  յանի ես կապ չունեմ )))) 
> 
> Եսիմ, աչքիս ես էնքան շատ եմ ուզում, որ Արևմուտքը խառնված լինի,  որ ինձ վնուշած եմ արել, որ տենց ա: Հետո շարժման ամեն գործողության մեջ արևմտամետ բան եմ փնտրում ու զարմանալին էն ա, որ գտնում եմ:


Ինչու՞ ես ուզում, որ խառը լինի։

Երբ արևմուտքը խառն ա լինում, շատ ուժեղ աշխատացնում ա իր լրատվամիջոցները, ու ինչքան էլ պաշտոնական հայտարարությունները եսիմինչ ձևով լինի, հոդվածներից կարելի ա շատ հեշտ տեսնել արևմուտքի դիրքորոշումը։ Իսկ արևմտյան լրատվամիջոցները բավական զուսպ են մեկնաբանել Հայաստանի իրադարձությունները (համեմատելու համար կարելի ա, օրինակ, Սիրիան վերցնել), տեղ-տեղ էլ փորձել են Ռուսաստանի մասնակցությունը ցույց տալ։

Հետո, երբ արևմուտքը խառն ա լինում, անպայման հակառուսական տարր էլ ա մտցնում։ Էս շարժումը որևէ տեսակի հակառուսական տարր չուներ, հակառակը՝ Նիկոլն առաջինը Պուտինին հանդիպեց։ Շատերը կարան պրո-ռուսական տեսնեն, բայց Նիկոլն ինքը շատ ավելի լավ ա ձևակերպում իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը․ պրո-հայկական։

Մի խոսքով, էկեք շունչ քաշենք ու ուրախանանք, որ առանց զոհերի, առանց արտաքին ուժերի ու փողատերերի մասնակցությամբ հեղափոխություն տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանում։ Ուղղակի պետք չի թերագնահատել ոտքի կանգնած ժողովրդի ուժը։

----------

Արշակ (16.05.2018), Ներսես_AM (16.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018), Տրիբուն (16.05.2018)

----------


## շշուկ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ ուզում էլի ձեզ թվա, թե ես մեր թասիբով ազգի ուժի վրա կասկածում եմ (ես մեր ցավն էլ տանեմ), բայց շարժման սկզբնական օրերից ուղեղս մտցրել եմ, թե էս Արևմուտք+ ԵՄ VS Ռուսաստան պայքար ա, որն ի տարբերություն վրացականի, ուկրաինականի, որտեղ իրանք իրանց մասնակացությունը չէին թաքցնում ոչ մի ձև` ընդհուպ մինչև դեսպանատան աշխատողները ոնց էին ցուցարարներին թխվածքաբլիթներ բաժանում և այլն, և այլն...իսկ մեր պարագայում սենց տակտիկա են վերցրել. իրանց մասնակցությունը զուտ կուլիսային ա,  поддержка-ն էլ` աննկատ: Մշակված, սիրուն, գրագետ, առանց մայդան սարքելու, առանց երևալու: Կարող ա իրոք ցնդաբանություն թվա մտածմունքս, բայց դե հիմա տեսակետ ա: Հնարավոր չի կուլիսային գործելաոճ իրանց կողմից? Գուցե էս անգամ փորձել են էս տեսակ գործեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ ուզում էլի ձեզ թվա, թե ես մեր թասիբով ազգի ուժի վրա կասկածում եմ (ես մեր ցավն էլ տանեմ), բայց շարժման սկզբնական օրերից ուղեղս մտցրել եմ, թե էս Արևմուտք+ ԵՄ VS Ռուսաստան պայքար ա, որն ի տարբերություն վրացականի, ուկրաինականի, որտեղ իրանք իրանց մասնակացությունը չէին թաքցնում ոչ մի ձև` ընդհուպ մինչև դեսպանատան աշխատողները ոնց էին ցուցարարներին թխվածքաբլիթներ բաժանում և այլն, և այլն...իսկ մեր պարագայում սենց տակտիկա են վերցրել. իրանց մասնակցությունը զուտ կուլիսային ա,  поддержка-ն էլ` աննկատ: Մշակված, սիրուն, գրագետ, առանց մայդան սարքելու, առանց երևալու: Կարող ա իրոք ցնդաբանություն թվա մտածմունքս, բայց դե հիմա տեսակետ ա: Հնարավոր չի կուլիսային գործելաոճ իրանց կողմից? Գուցե էս անգամ փորձել են էս տեսակ գործեն:


Ես հավաստի փաստեր ունեմ, որ շարժումը կազմակերպվել ա Չինաստանի կողմից: Անգամ գործուղված հատուկ ջոկատ կար.

----------

Արշակ (17.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018), Տրիբուն (16.05.2018)

----------


## շշուկ

> Ես հավաստի փաստեր ունեմ, որ շարժումը կազմակերպվել ա Չինաստանի կողմից: Անգամ գործուղված հատուկ ջոկատ կար.


Էէէ բա շուտ գլխի գցեիք էլի:   :LOL: 
Չէի ֆայմել հա, դրել գլուխ եմ կոտրում մի ամիս` ԱՄՆ ու ԵՄ խառնելով))))

----------


## Chuk

> Էէէ բա շուտ գլխի գցեիք էլի:  
> Չէի ֆայմել հա, դրել գլուխ եմ կոտրում մի ամիս` ԱՄՆ ու ԵՄ խառնելով))))


Ի դեպ, կասկած կա, որ մի քանի աֆրիկյան հանրապետություններ էլ են աջակցել: 
Չէ, այ իրանք որևէ հրապարակային ձևով դա ցույց չեն տվել: Բայց տա ընդամենը մասկիրովկայի ձև էր՝ ցույց չտալը:
Ասում են, հետագայում էլ ցույց չեն տալու:

----------


## շշուկ

> Ի դեպ, կասկած կա, որ մի քանի աֆրիկյան հանրապետություններ էլ են աջակցել: 
> Չէ, այ իրանք որևէ հրապարակային ձևով դա ցույց չեն տվել: Բայց տա ընդամենը մասկիրովկայի ձև էր՝ ցույց չտալը:
> Ասում են, հետագայում էլ ցույց չեն տալու:


Սարկազմը հավանեցի, բայց դե ինչ ասեմ, մեկ ա` կասկածներս չփարատեցիք: Ասում եմ` գուցե իրոք ֆիքսվել եմ էդ փաստի վրա, բայց դե: Էս նոր կառավարության անդամների  արևմտամետ լինելը մի կողմից (կենսագրականները, որ ուշադիր ուսումնասիրեք, կհասկանաք), էն Աճեմօղլուն(ամերիկահայ) ՀՀ հրավիրելը մի կողմից, հենա նոր հինգ րոպե առաջ էլ իմացա, որ Թրամփն ա շնորհավորել, էդ էլ մյուս կողմից`: Կ ստածի հիշացնեմ, որ էն ռուսաստրուկ մերժված սերժոյին ԱՄՆ-ից տենց էլ չշնորհավորին: Ախր, սիրտ ա, կասկածում ա, չէ  :Sad: (((( Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, սարկազմ խոդ չտաք, ասեք, որ  անկապ ֆիքսվել եմ ու ֆսյո: Մի ամիս ա` կասկած ա, որ մտել ա ջանս:

----------


## Chuk

> Սարկազմը հավանեցի, բայց դե ինչ ասեմ, մեկ ա` կասկածներս չփարատեցիք: Ասում եմ` գուցե իրոք ֆիքսվել եմ էդ փաստի վրա, բայց դե: Էս նոր կառավարության անդամների  արևմտամետ լինելը մի կողմից (կենսագրականները, որ ուշադիր ուսումնասիրեք, կհասկանաք), էն Աճեմօղլուն(ամերիկահայ) ՀՀ հրավիրելը մի կողմից, հենա նոր հինգ րոպե առաջ էլ իմացա, որ Թրամփն ա շնորհավորել, էդ էլ մյուս կողմից`: Կ ստածի հիշացնեմ, որ էն ռուսաստրուկ մերժված սերժոյին ԱՄՆ-ից տենց էլ չշնորհավորին: Ախր, սիրտ ա, կասկածում ա, չէ (((( Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, սարկազմ խոդ չտաք, ասեք, որ  անկապ ֆիքսվել եմ ու ֆսյո: Մի ամիս ա` կասկած ա, որ մտել ա ջանս:


Սարկազմ իհարկե կար գրածումս, բայց նպատակն էր ցույց տալ, թե ինչ հանգիստ կարելի է վարկածներ առաջ քաշել:

Նայի, հիմա ինչ-որ օրինակներ բերեցիր, որոնք մոտդ այլ կասկածներ են առաջացնում: Արի հակառակ օրինակների ցանկ բերեմ.
- ՌԴ նախագահ Պուտինն ամբողջ աշխարհից առաջին շնորհավորողն է լինում,
- Էդ բարձր մակարդակով շնորհավորանքը չի բավարարում, մի քանի ժամ անց Մեդվեդևն է շնորհավորում,
- Նիկոլի առաջին ոչ հայ պաշտոնյայի հետ հանդիպումը լինում է Պուտինի հետ, ջերմ խոսքեր են փոխանակում,
- ՌԴն էդքան ազդեցություն ունենալով որևէ բանով չի խառնվում,
- Նիկոլը հետ է կանգնում իր նախկին ասածներից ու պնդում, որ ՀՀ-ն պետք է մնա ԵԱՏՄ կազմում,
- և այլն:

Հիմա հանգիստ սրանց հիման վրա կարելի է տեսություն սարքել, թե ուրեմն ՌԴ-ն է կազմակերպել էս ամենը, որտև Սերժից նադայել են եղել: Ի դեպ հուշեմ, որ նման տեսություն սարքողներ ու դրան հավատացնողներ կան:

Ի՞նչ եմ ես առաջարկում: Շատ հասարակ բան, հենվել մենակ կոնկրետ իրական փաստերի վրա: Կա՞ որևէ իրական ազդակ որ որևէ երկրի մատը խառն է: Ոչ, չկա: Ուրեմն չընկնենք ենթադրությունների գիրկը, որտև միլիոնավոր ենթադրություններ կարող ենք ունենաք ու միլիոնավոր տեսություններ կազմել: Կարող ենք էստեղ Թուրքիայի կամ Ադրբեջանի կապ էլ հայտնաբերել՝ հիմնվելով ոչ մի փաստ չունենալու վրա, պնդելով, որ փաստ չկա, քանի որ գաղտնի են անում: Ասենք ո՞նց կբացատրեք, որ մեր խառը վիճակից Ադրբեջանը չօգտվեց ու չհարձակվեց: Օգնե՞մ տեսություն կազմել: Որտև ուզում էր Հանել Սերժին, ով անընդհատ մանևրում էր, ու բերեր մի մարդու, ով կոշտ հայտարարություն կանի՝ իր ձեռքերն ազատելով միջազգային հանրության առաջ: Կուզե՞ս Իրանի կապի մասին էլ տեսություն կազմեմ: Իսկ Իսլամական պետությա՞ն: Տեսություններ ինչքան ուզեմ կսարքեմ ու ինձ կտխրացնեմ: Բայց եթե չկա որևէ իրական հիմք նման տեսություն կազմելու, ուրեմն լավագույն լուծումը ձեռնպահ մնալն է:

Առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ սա մաքուր հայկական/հայաստանյան հեղափոխություն էր: 
Ու բարեբախտություն է, որ գերտերություններից որևէ մեկը չի փորձել ոչ սա կազմակերպել, ոչ նպաստել, ոչ էլ խոչընդոտել: Այլ կողքից նայել է:

----------

Freeman (16.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (16.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.05.2018), Արշակ (17.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018)

----------


## շշուկ

> Սարկազմ իհարկե կար գրածումս, բայց նպատակն էր ցույց տալ, թե ինչ հանգիստ կարելի է վարկածներ առաջ քաշել:
> 
> Նայի, հիմա ինչ-որ օրինակներ բերեցիր, որոնք մոտդ այլ կասկածներ են առաջացնում: Արի հակառակ օրինակների ցանկ բերեմ.
> - ՌԴ նախագահ Պուտինն ամբողջ աշխարհից առաջին շնորհավորողն է լինում,
> - Էդ բարձր մակարդակով շնորհավորանքը չի բավարարում, մի քանի ժամ անց Մեդվեդևն է շնորհավորում,
> - Նիկոլի առաջին ոչ հայ պաշտոնյայի հետ հանդիպումը լինում է Պուտինի հետ, ջերմ խոսքեր են փոխանակում,
> - ՌԴն էդքան ազդեցություն ունենալով որևէ բանով չի խառնվում,
> - Նիկոլը հետ է կանգնում իր նախկին ասածներից ու պնդում, որ ՀՀ-ն պետք է մնա ԵԱՏՄ կազմում,
> - և այլն:
> ...


 Այ էս լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Թե չէ, ես` քաղաքականությունից կմ-ներով հեռու մարդս, ընկել եմ սար ու ձոր` իմ աղքատիկ գիտելիքներով հանդերձ ու տվայտվում եմ: Ապրեք, որ աչքերս բացեցիք ու մոլորվածիս դարձի բերեցիք: Իրականում, մի քիչ մեղավոր էլ եմ զգում, որ գերտերություն եմ խառնում էս ամենին: Ինչի մենք էդքան չկանք, որ մեր ուժերով հասնենք էս ամենին: Շնորհակալություն, հարգելի ադմին ջան:
Հ.Գ. այ որ շնորհակալության կոճակն ակտիվավրած լինեիք, հավեսով կշնորհակալեի:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. այ որ շնորհակալության կոճակն ակտիվավրած լինեիք


Շնորհակալության կոճակն ակտիվանում է հաշվարկվող բաժիններում 15 գրառում անելուց հետո: Չհաշվարկվող բաժինները կարծեմ «Դեսից-Դենից»-ն ու «Զվարճալի»-ն են միայն:

----------


## Freeman

> Սարկազմ իհարկե կար գրածումս, բայց նպատակն էր ցույց տալ, թե ինչ հանգիստ կարելի է վարկածներ առաջ քաշել:
> 
> Նայի, հիմա ինչ-որ օրինակներ բերեցիր, որոնք մոտդ այլ կասկածներ են առաջացնում: Արի հակառակ օրինակների ցանկ բերեմ.
> - ՌԴ նախագահ Պուտինն ամբողջ աշխարհից առաջին շնորհավորողն է լինում,
> - Էդ բարձր մակարդակով շնորհավորանքը չի բավարարում, մի քանի ժամ անց Մեդվեդևն է շնորհավորում,
> - Նիկոլի առաջին ոչ հայ պաշտոնյայի հետ հանդիպումը լինում է Պուտինի հետ, ջերմ խոսքեր են փոխանակում,
> - ՌԴն էդքան ազդեցություն ունենալով որևէ բանով չի խառնվում,
> - Նիկոլը հետ է կանգնում իր նախկին ասածներից ու պնդում, որ ՀՀ-ն պետք է մնա ԵԱՏՄ կազմում,
> - և այլն:
> ...


Լավ էլ հիմնավորեցիր էլի, սկսեցի կասկածել ։դ

----------

Աթեիստ (16.05.2018), Արամ (16.05.2018)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էրեկ Երևանից Վարդենիս գալուց ավելի հավանական տարբերակ եմ լսել։ Վարորդի կողքն էի նստել, ու սաղ ճամփին ինձ պատմեց ամբողջ իրականությունը: Պարզվում ա, մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո Նիկոլը ոչ թե ընդհատակում ա եղել այլ Թուրքիայում (Այո, այո): Ու էտ մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Նիկոլը պարապել ա՝ ոնց հեղափոխություն անի, ու ընդեղ իրան ասել են, որ երբ  հեղափոխություն անի պարտադիր Պուտինին պիտի հասկացնի որ իբր  Թրամփի մարդ ա, Թրամփին էլ հակառակը՝ իբր Պուտինի մարդն ա, ու տենց բզբզալով Նիկոլի պատճառով պիտի սկսվի երրորդ համաշխարհայինը: Ասում եմ, լավ բա հոպար, 3-րդ համաշխարհայինից Թուրքիայի քյարը որն ա՞, ֆռաց ասեց՝ «էհ տղա ջան էնքա՜ն հարցեր կան»: Տենց միքիչ գնալուց հետո թեքվեց ինձ հարցրեց, թե  ես ես ի՞նչ կարծիքի եմ. ես էլ ասեցի որ իմ մտածելով Նիկոլը Պարսիկների մարդն ա, ու որ էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա անում, որ մի օր մեզ կրակապաշտ դարձնի, քանի որ Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից հետո Պարսիկները մեզանից աբիժնիկ են մնացել, իսկ սրանից ավելի լավ շանս պարսիկները դժվար գտնեն...էս շոֆեռը շշմած նայեց վրես, բայց հետո ասեց.  «Քո ասածն էլ խելքին մոտ բան ա բայց»


Հ.Գ Ասում էի միքիչ կրքերը հանդարտվեն, դուրս գանք փողոց ցույց անենք, որ մարիխուաննան օրինականացնեն: Էն էլ մտածում եմ ի՞նչ մարիխուաննա, հենա լավ՝ լավ ենք:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (17.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.05.2018), Աթեիստ (17.05.2018), Արշակ (17.05.2018), Գաղթական (17.05.2018), Ծլնգ (17.05.2018), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2018), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018), Տրիբուն (18.05.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էրեկ Երևանից Վարդենիս գալուց ավելի հավանական տարբերակ եմ լսել։ Վարորդի կողքն էի նստել, ու սաղ ճամփին ինձ պատմեց ամբողջ իրականությունը: Պարզվում ա, մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո Նիկոլը ոչ թե ընդհատակում ա եղել այլ Թուրքիայում (Այո, այո): Ու էտ մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Նիկոլը պարապել ա՝ ոնց հեղափոխություն անի, ու ընդեղ իրան ասել են, որ երբ  հեղափոխություն անի պարտադիր Պուտինին պիտի հասկացնի որ իբր  Թրամփի մարդ ա, Թրամփին էլ հակառակը՝ իբր Պուտինի մարդն ա, ու տենց բզբզալով Նիկոլի պատճառով պիտի սկսվի երրորդ համաշխարհայինը: Ասում եմ, լավ բա հոպար, 3-րդ համաշխարհայինից Թուրքիայի քյարը որն ա՞, ֆռաց ասեց՝ «էհ տղա ջան էնքա՜ն հարցեր կան»: Տենց միքիչ գնալուց հետո թեքվեց ինձ հարցրեց, թե  ես ես ի՞նչ կարծիքի եմ. ես էլ ասեցի որ իմ մտածելով Նիկոլը Պարսիկների մարդն ա, ու որ էս ամեն ինչը նրա համար ա անում, որ մի օր մեզ կրակապաշտ դարձնի, քանի որ Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից հետո Պարսիկները մեզանից աբիժնիկ են մնացել, իսկ սրանից ավելի լավ շանս պարսիկները դժվար գտնեն...էս շոֆեռը շշմած նայեց վրես, բայց հետո ասեց.  «Քո ասածն էլ խելքին մոտ բան ա բայց»
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ Ասում էի միքիչ կրքերը հանդարտվեն, դուրս գանք փողոց ցույց անենք, որ մարիխուաննան օրինականացնեն: Էն էլ մտածում եմ ի՞նչ մարիխուաննա, հենա լավ՝ լավ ենք:


Սաղ հեչ, ինքը գոնե խաբա՞ր ա, որ երբ Նիկոլն ընդհատակում էր, որևէ մեկի մտքի ծերով էլ չէր անցնի, որ Թրամփը նախագահ ա դառնալու։

----------

Chuk (17.05.2018), Անվերնագիր (17.05.2018), Ուլուանա (17.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ապրիլի 24-ին *Կարենի գրածը* հիշեցի :ճ



> Բայց ընթացիկ անցքերի ամենահանճարեղ վերլուծությունը երեկվա էդ նեղ մաջալին գտած տաքսու վարորդն արեց։ Իրոք խորապես տխուր ու լարված էր, ասում ա էս սենց իզուր եք սաղդ ուրախանում ախպերս, էս սաղ իլյումինատներն ու մասսոններն են կազմեկերպել, որ հայ ազգի վերջը տան։ Ասում եմ բայց ո՞նց, ասում ա՝ դե տես, էսա էս հեղափոխությունից հետո երկրի վիճակը բեսամթ կլավանա չէ՞, ասում եմ՝ հուսով եմ, ասում ա, որ ստեղ վիճակը լավանա ի՞նչ կլինի դրանից հետո - սաղ աշխարհի հայությունը կգա կհավաքվի Հայաստանում, ասում եմ՝ և՞, շարունակում ա, և ինչ, կսկսեն իրար միս ուտել ու վերացնել իրար, աշխարհում էլ հայ չի մնա, հայը կվերանա․․․ մտահոգ լռության մեջ էդպես քշեցինք հաջորդ 15 րոպեն․․․ #հիպերռեալիզմ #լրիվլուրջ #չիկարողպռոստըսենցլավլինել #չեմջոգումորտեղենմեզքցում

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.05.2018), Աթեիստ (17.05.2018), Անվերնագիր (17.05.2018), Գաղթական (17.05.2018), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2018), Վիշապ (17.05.2018), Տրիբուն (18.05.2018)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Սաղ հեչ, ինքը գոնե խաբա՞ր ա, որ երբ Նիկոլն ընդհատակում էր, որևէ մեկի մտքի ծերով էլ չէր անցնի, որ Թրամփը նախագահ ա դառնալու։


Արյաա, ո՞նց չեմ ֆայմել հարցնեմ դրա մասին

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անունը թող դնի սփյուռքահայության հետ ծանոթանալու և Հայաստանի նոր իրողությունները ներկայացնելու պատրվակ, բայց ամենուր տեղի լրատվամիջոցների հետ ասուլիս պիտի անի, ովքեր հիմա բարձր հետաքրքրություն ունեն Հայաստանում կատարվածի շուրջ, ու դնի բեզբոժնի քլնգի Ադրբեջանն էլ, Թուրքիան էլ, ու Հայաստանը դարձնի տարածաշրջանի պայծառ վառվող ջահ։


Համաձայն եմ, որ էրդողանին մի կոշտ պատասխանը չէր խանգարի, բայց կարծում եմ հիմա մի քիչ շուտա թուրքիայի դեմքին թռնելու համար, էն էլ՝ Սոչիից կամ որևէ այլ արտահայաստանյան հարթակից:

Թուրքիայի հետ մեր բազարներն այլ հարթության վրա են, որոնք արծարծելու համար բավարար ռեսուրսներ առայժմ չկան:

Իսկ Նիկոլը՝ ով հայտարարելա, որ իր վարչապետ դառնալու հիմնական նպատակը արտահերթին պատրաստվելնա, հիմա ազրփեչանի վրա էլ մի քիչ ջղայնանա՝ հերիքա:
Բայց, դրանով հանդերձ, վստահ չեմ, թե մինչև արտահերթը լուրջ փոփոխություններ նկատվեն Արցախի բանակցություններում (եթե անգամ էդպիսիք կազմակերպվեն, որ էլի քիչ հավանականա):
Իսկ ազերի մամուլը հիմա ջանք չի խնայում «ապացուցելու», թե Նիկոլն ուղղակի իշխանափոխությունա արել ու Սերժի վարած քաղաքականությունից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում(ելու):
Դե դա շատը իր ներքին խոհանոցի համարա իհարկե, բայց դե հիմա գիծա, որ բռնելա:

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Gayl (18.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլի էսօրվա գործունեությունից միայն 2 հարց ա խնդրահարույց ինձ համար.
ա) արագաչափերի աշխատանքի կասեցումը
բ) տասնամյակներ շարունակ թվեր նկարած մարդու վերանշանակումը որպես վիճ.վարչության պետ

----------

Chuk (18.05.2018), Աթեիստ (18.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ամենայն հաջողություն ցանկանանք և պարոն Վանեցյանին, և իր գլխավորած կառույցին, և ազգընտիր վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ուժեղ  պետականություն կերտելու գործում: Ես Նիկոլին հավատում եմ ու...

Ես էս տղուն էլ... հավատացի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2018)

----------


## Interdenominational

Գրողը տանի բոլոր ծպտյալ ԿԳԲ-իշնիկներին  :Jpit:  :Jpit: 
Դիտել 2:31 րոպեից: 

Հ.Գ. Նախորդ քուանշը չեղարկենք  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Չմեռանք, ավտոգազալցակայանից... ՀԴՄ չեկ ստացանք:

Էս էն լցակայանն է, որտեղից արդեն մի քանի տարի օգտվում եմ ու երբեք չեկ չէի ստացել: Ապրես, Նիկոլ ջան …  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ:
Ժամանակին, եթե հիշում եք, մի պահ ՀՀ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը «կտրուկ քայլեր» արեց՝ բոլոր ուղեվորներն անխտիր պիտի ամրագոտիներով լինեին, «գազելների» մեջ պիտի  կանգնած մարդ չլիներ, հետիոտներին փողոցը սխալ տեղով անցնելու համար տուգանում էին և այլն... հիմա էլի նույն բարդակն ա: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ խնդիրը ոչ թե փորձ արվեց լուծել համակարգային ձևով, այլ ընդհամենը լոզունգներով ու հրահանգներով: Հիմա ՀԴՄ տալիս են էլի հրահանգներով կամ որպես քարոզի արդյունք: Եթե համակարգային խնդիր չլուծվեց, ապա խոսքերս լավ հիշեք, մի որոշ ժամանակ անց էլի ՀԴՄ չեք ստանալու, պահանջելն էլ մոռանալու եք, վերջում էլ մեղադրելու եք հասարակությանը, որ տենց էլ քաղաքացիական չդառավ: Կդորըմ սառը ջուր ոգևորություններին :Ճ

----------

Jarre (25.05.2018), Lion (25.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելը և... արդեն *երկրորդ բանը*, որի կապակցությամբ չեմ կարող համաձայնել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ:

Աքսիոմ է - *ընտրյալ պաշտոնյային պետք է ընտրի նա, ում վրա անմիջականորեն տարածվելու է նույն այդ պաշտոնյայի գործունեության արդյունքը*: Հիմա, ամենայն հարգանքով ու սիրով հանդերձ դեպի ոչ ՀՀ քաղաքացի հանդիսացող սփյուռքահայերը, ես վճռականորեն չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ,* իրենց ընտրական իրավունք տալու հիմնավորումը ո՞րն է*: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի, գլենդելահայ Պողոսը տարին մեկ օր գալիս է կամ, նույնիսկ երբեմն, առանց դրա, հենց Գլենդելում ընտրում է ՀՀ-ում գործող մի պաշտոնյա, որի... գործունեության հետևանքները անմիջականորեն ես եմ կրելու: Վստահ եմ, նույն ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին երբեք ու երբեք չի համաձայնի, որ ես ընտրեմ ԱՄՆ նախագահ և, հակառակ էֆեկտով, ինքը վայելի իմ ընտրության պտուղները:

Օրինակ բերեմ, որ աբսուրդը պարզ լինի - _գլենդելահայը, որի երեխան զինվոր չէ և չի էլ ծառայելու ՀՀ զինված ուժերում, ոգևորված ընտրում է մեկին, որը խոստանում է հենց հաջորդ իսկ օրը պատեազմ հայտարարել Թուրքիային մեր հողերը հետ բերելու համար: Ես ու իմ որդին, բնականաբար, զինապարտային պարտավորություն կրելով ՀՀ նկատմամբ, դրա արդյունքում զորակոչվում ենք բանակ, իսկ իմ գլենդելահայ բարեկամը տաքուկ ԱՄՆ-ում նստած դիտում է, թե ես ու իմ որդին ոնց ենք պատերազմում, հաշմվում կամ զոհվում:_ 

Այս տեսքով ես սա *վճռականորեն անընդունելի եմ համարում*, սա ՀՀ ընտրական իրավունքը՝ կարևորագույն մի ինստիտուտ պետականաշինական գործում, վերածում է ընդամենը *հաճելի մի նվերի* սփյուռքահայերի համար, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների իրավահավասարության սկզբունքը կոպտորեն խախտվում է և, ընդհանրապես, ՀՀ-ում բնակվող հայերը դառնում են մի տեսակ երկրորդ սորտի մարդիկ՝ գլենդելահայը ընտրում է հաճույքի համար, բայց հայաստանաբնակ հայի կենսական հարցում, իսկ հայաստանաբնակ հայը ընտրում է իր կյանքը:

Որ վերջնականապես պարզ լինեմ - եթե սփյուռքահայը այդքան ուզում է հենց ընտրել ու ընտրվել ՀՀ-ում, խնդրեմ, թող գա և ամենապարզեցված կարգով ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն ընդունի, հրաժարվի այլ երկրի քաղաքացիությունից, *իմ հետ հավասար տանի մեր բոլորի ընտրության հետևանքները* ու միայն այդ դեպքում կարողանա ընտրել, ընտրել, երբ ընտրության հետևանքները, գոնե տեսականորեն, հավասար կտարածվեն և իմ, և իր վրա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելը և...


Էս պահը կհիմնավորե՞ս, Լիոն ջան. ինչո՞ւ համաձայն չես Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելուն։



> արդեն *երկրորդ բանը*, որի կապակցությամբ չեմ կարող համաձայնել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ:
> 
> Աքսիոմ է - *ընտրյալ պաշտոնյային պետք է ընտրի նա, ում վրա անմիջականորեն տարածվելու է նույն այդ պաշտոնյայի գործունեության արդյունքը*: Հիմա, ամենայն հարգանքով ու սիրով հանդերձ դեպի ոչ ՀՀ քաղաքացի հանդիսացող սփյուռքահայերը, ես վճռականորեն չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ,* իրենց ընտրական իրավունք տալու հիմնավորումը ո՞րն է*: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի, գլենդելահայ Պողոսը տարին մեկ օր գալիս է կամ, նույնիսկ երբեմն, առանց դրա, հենց Գլենդելում ընտրում է ՀՀ-ում գործող մի պաշտոնյա, որի... գործունեության հետևանքները անմիջականորեն ես եմ կրելու: Վստահ եմ, նույն ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին երբեք ու երբեք չի համաձայնի, որ ես ընտրեմ ԱՄՆ նախագահ և, հակառակ էֆեկտով, ինքը վայելի իմ ընտրության պտուղները:
> 
> Օրինակ բերեմ, որ աբսուրդը պարզ լինի - _գլենդելահայը, որի երեխան զինվոր չէ և չի էլ ծառայելու ՀՀ զինված ուժերում, ոգևորված ընտրում է մեկին, որը խոստանում է հենց հաջորդ իսկ օրը պատեազմ հայտարարել Թուրքիային մեր հողերը հետ բերելու համար: Ես ու իմ որդին, բնականաբար, զինապարտային պարտավորություն կրելով ՀՀ նկատմամբ, դրա արդյունքում զորակոչվում ենք բանակ, իսկ իմ գլենդելահայ բարեկամը տաքուկ ԱՄՆ-ում նստած դիտում է, թե ես ու իմ որդին ոնց ենք պատերազմում, հաշմվում կամ զոհվում:_ 
> 
> Այս տեսքով ես սա *վճռականորեն անընդունելի եմ համարում*, սա ՀՀ ընտրական իրավունքը՝ կարևորագույն մի ինստիտուտ պետականաշինական գործում, վերածում է ընդամենը *հաճելի մի նվերի* սփյուռքահայերի համար, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների իրավահավասարության սկզբունքը կոպտորեն խախտվում է և, ընդհանրապես, ՀՀ-ում բնակվող հայերը դառնում են մի տեսակ երկրորդ սորտի մարդիկ՝ գլենդելահայը ընտրում է հաճույքի համար, բայց հայաստանաբնակ հայի կենսական հարցում, իսկ հայաստանաբնակ հայը ընտրում է իր կյանքը:
> 
> Որ վերջնականապես պարզ լինեմ - եթե սփյուռքահայը այդքան ուզում է հենց ընտրել ու ընտրվել ՀՀ-ում, խնդրեմ, թող գա և ամենապարզեցված կարգով ՀՀ քաղաքացիություն ընդունի, հրաժարվի այլ երկրի քաղաքացիությունից, *իմ հետ հավասար տանի մեր բոլորի ընտրության հետևանքները* ու միայն այդ դեպքում կարողանա ընտրել, ընտրել, երբ ընտրության հետևանքները, գոնե տեսականորեն, հավասար կտարածվեն և իմ, և իր վրա:


Մի քիչ օրինակներիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ օրինակ բանակում ծառայելու ու պատերազմին մասնակցելու նույն արգումենտով կարելի է փորձել կանանց ընտրելու իրավունքն էլ կասեցնել, բայց կարծիքիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ. քանի մշտական բնակության վայրը Հայաստանը չի, ոչ ոք չպիտի *ուղիղ* մասնակցի ներկայիս ձևաչափով ընտրություններին՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացի լինի, թե չէ, բացառությամբ ՀՀ պաշտոնյաների, ովքեր ապրում են արտերկրում իրենց պաշտոնատարության կապակցությամբ՝ դեսպաններ և այլն։ Ու սրա պատճառը ինձ համար շատ հստակ է՝ քանի չես մուծում երկրում հարկեր, չպիտի ընտրես այն իշխանությունը, ով վարձատրվում է այդ հարկերով և տնօրինում է այդ հարկերով ստացված գումարները։

Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, կարելի է մտածել ստեղծել մի համակարգ, որում սփյուռքի հայությունը կմասնակցի *ոչ-ուղիղ* ընտրությունների տեսքով կամ կընտրեն իրենց ներկայացուցչներին, ասենք ոնց որ ազգային փոքրամասնություններին խորհրդարանում հատկացվում է 4 մանդատ, այնպես էլ կարելի մանդատներ ավելացնել սփյուռքի օջախների ներկայացչության համար։ Օրինակ ռուսաստանաբնակ հայերը ընտրում են մեկ պատգամավոր, ով կներկայացնի ռուսաստանահայերի շահերը, եվրոպաբնակ հայերը ընտրում են իրենց պատգամավորին և այլն։ Սա իհարկե ամենապարզ մոդելն է, և պարտադիր չի, որ այսպես արվի, բայց այսպիսի մոտեցումը թույլ կտա ստեղծել ներկայացչություն սփյուռքի համար, ու ինչ-որ չափով կավելացնի սփյուռքահայության ներգրավվածության աստիճանը ՀՀ ներքին քաղաքական կյանքին, ինչը իմ կարծիքով ողջունելի է։

----------


## Գաղթական

Սա ես բաց էի թողել..
Տենց բանա՞ առաջարկել Նիկոլը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ:
> Ժամանակին, եթե հիշում եք, մի պահ ՀՀ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը «կտրուկ քայլեր» արեց՝ բոլոր ուղեվորներն անխտիր պիտի ամրագոտիներով լինեին, «գազելների» մեջ պիտի  կանգնած մարդ չլիներ, հետիոտներին փողոցը սխալ տեղով անցնելու համար տուգանում էին և այլն... հիմա էլի նույն բարդակն ա: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ խնդիրը ոչ թե փորձ արվեց լուծել համակարգային ձևով, այլ ընդհամենը լոզունգներով ու հրահանգներով: Հիմա ՀԴՄ տալիս են էլի հրահանգներով կամ որպես քարոզի արդյունք: Եթե համակարգային խնդիր չլուծվեց, ապա խոսքերս լավ հիշեք, մի որոշ ժամանակ անց էլի ՀԴՄ չեք ստանալու, պահանջելն էլ մոռանալու եք, վերջում էլ մեղադրելու եք հասարակությանը, որ տենց էլ քաղաքացիական չդառավ: Կդորըմ սառը ջուր ոգևորություններին :Ճ


Ինչու՞ ապեր։  :LOL:  

Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ ամրագոտիները պարտադրելուց հետո, Հայստանում գրեթե բոլորը, այդ թվում ես, սկսեցին անխտիր ամրագոտի կապել՝ առանց պարտադրանքի։ Ես, ու լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ հիմա առանց ամրագոտի մեքենա վարելը չեն պատկերացնում։ Ասածս էն ա, որ որոշ դեպքերում պարտադրանքը պետք ա, որ համակարգը աշխատի։ 

Երկրորդ, ինձ թվում ա, մենք շա ենք չարաշահում «համակարգային լուծում» արտահայտությունը, առանց կոնկրոտ բացատրելու, թե ինչ ինկատի ունենք դրա տակ։ Մի ժամանակ էլ շատ մոդա էր «ինստիտուցիոնալ ընդդիմությունը» ու էլի լավ չհասկացանք, թե ինչ ինկատի ունենք։ 

Ու երրորդ, ՀԴՄ կրոն տպելը, տրամադրելը ու պահանջելը հենց համակարգ ա։ Ի՞նչ համակարգային լուծում ա պետք տալ համակարգը աշխատացնլու համար։ Մի հատ էլ կտրոն տրամադրեն ՀԴՄ կտորնը տրամադրելու համա՞ր, թե՞ ասենք ՀԴՄ-ների վրա կամեռաներ դնեն։ Այսինքն, համակարգը արդեն կա, բայց չի կիրառվում։ Իսկ լիարժեք կիարառելու համար բացակայում ա կամքը, դաստիարակությոնը, կրթությունը ու հարկադրանքը։ Նենց որ, հենց ՀԴՄ-ների տամարդրելու հիմքը անխտիր դրվեց, էլ ոչ մկեը չի մոռանա ու շատ արագ կդառնա նորմ, ոնց որ ամրագոտիները, Տիգրան Սարգսյանի վեցամյա կառավարության միակ ձեռքբերումը։

----------

Գաղթական (25.05.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա ես բաց էի թողել..
> Տենց բանա՞ առաջարկել Նիկոլը


Արյաաաաա ․․ էս ի՜նչ քաքի մեջ ենք։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արյաաաաա ․․ էս ի՜նչ քաքի մեջ ենք։


Քոռանամ ես
Ասինք բաց ենք թողել, չասինք սամասվալով բերել լցրել ենք ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու երրորդ, ՀԴՄ կրոն տպելը, տրամադրելը ու պահանջելը հենց համակարգ ա։ Ի՞նչ համակարգային լուծում ա պետք տալ համակարգը աշխատացնլու համար։ Մի հատ էլ կտրոն տրամադրեն ՀԴՄ կտորնը տրամադրելու համա՞ր, թե՞ ասենք ՀԴՄ-ների վրա կամեռաներ դնեն։ Այսինքն, համակարգը արդեն կա, բայց չի կիրառվում։ Իսկ լիարժեք կիարառելու համար բացակայում ա կամքը, դաստիարակությոնը, կրթությունը ու հարկադրանքը։ Նենց որ, հենց ՀԴՄ-ների տամարդրելու հիմքը անխտիր դրվեց, էլ ոչ մկեը չի մոռանա ու շատ արագ կդառնա նորմ, ոնց որ ամրագոտիները, Տիգրան Սարգսյանի վեցամյա կառավարության միակ ձեռքբերումը։


Նույն մտածելակերպով ՀԴՄ կտրոն չտալն էլ ա համակարգ, ու մինչև վերջերս շատ ավելի պոպուլյար համակարգ էր քան տալը  :LOL:  քաղաքացիական իրավունքներն էլ են համակարգ, ինչը չի խանգարում համակարգային ռասիզմ, սեքսիմ և նման գաղափարներին գոյություն ունենալուց։

Իմ հասկանալով Վիշապը ասում է, որ ՀԴՄ կտրոններ տալու համակարգը վատն ա, ու պետք է այդ համակարգը բարելավել (համակարգային լուծում տալ), ոչ թե տուֆտա համակարգի վրա մի քիչ յոդ ցանել, ու ասել՝ փչեմ շատ չի ցավա։ Դա ա համակարգային լուծումը, ոչ թե որ ստից տեղը համակարգ ենք ստեղծելու, որ հետո կարողանանաք խելոք-խելոք ասուլիսների ժամանակ ասել՝ համակարգային լուծումներ են պետք, ու մեկ ա Տրիբունը չհասկանա։  :Tongue:  Խոսքի այդ ՀԴՄ կտրոնի մոմենտով կարելի է համապատասխան օրենքում մի շատ հասարակ փոփոխություն անել, որ բոլոր առևտրի կետերում պիտի անպայման դրվի բացահայտ տեսանելի 40սմ x 60սմ ցուցանակ, վրեն էլ գրված, ասենք՝ «պահանջիր ՀԴՄ կտրոնը, նպաստիր երկրի բարելավմանը»։ Այդ ցուցանակների տպելու համար էլ հայտարարել տենդեր, ընտրել ամենաէժան երեք տպողներին, անունը դնել պետական կոնտրակտորներ, ու առևտրի կետերից այդ տպողների ցուցանակների վրա ծախսած գումարները փոխհատուցել հարկերի նվազեցմամբ, մեկ ա ստվերային առևտրի լույս աշխարհ բերելը դրա տեղը կհանի ու կհանի։ Մարդիկ էլ ամեն անգամ իրենց հիշողության վրա հույս չեն դնի, այլ աչքների առաջը կունենան այդ ցուցանակն ու ՀԴՄ պահանջելու պետական քյարը։ Սա կլինի համակարգային լուծում, քանի որ ՀԴՄ կտրոններ տալու համակարգի մեջ մտցնում է լուծմանը ուղղված փոփոխություն, ու նաև կփարատի Վիշապի մտահոգությունը, որ վաղը մյուր օրը մոռանալու ենք պահանջել։

Ասենք ոնց որ նորմալ երկրներում ամրագոտիները հագցնելու հորդորով նակլեյկեք պիտի ավտոարտադրողները տեսանելի վայրերում փակցնեն...  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

*Ծլնգ* ջան, կարևորը իրար հասկացանք՝ օրինակի պահով: Ես ծայրահեղ օրինակ բերեցի, որ պարզ լինի: Դե իսկ կանանց պահով՝ ամեն դեպքում իրենց վրա էլ կազդի պատերազմը, որպես պատերազմի պասիվ մասնակիցներ և, բացի այդ, տղամարդիկ որ տանջվում են, իրենց հայրերը, եղբայրներն ու որդիներն են: Մի խոսքով, ես այս հարցի հետ վճռականորեն չեմ կարող համաձայնել և առայժմ չեմ տեսել որևէ լուրջ փաստարկ, թե ինչու դա պետք է անել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Արցախի պահին, ապա, կարճ, իմ դիրքորոշումը նման կերպ է դրսևորվում - Ես վաղուց եմ սա ասել ու ասում, որ Արցախի չմասնակցելը լավ է՝ այն մեր պաշտպանության երկրորդ գիծն է ու, եթե մի սև օր ՀՀ ղեկավարին պատին դեմ տան, Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահները մի սև օր ֆանտաստիկ միահամուռ համաձայնության գան, ինքը միշտ էլ կարա ասի - լավ, ինձ համոզեցիք, գնացեք... Բակոյին համոզեք: Դրանով մենք առնվազն ժամանակ կշահենք: Ճիշտն ասած ինձ մինչև հիմա էլ լիարժեք պարզ չէ, թե Արցախին բանակցային սեղանի մոտ տեսնելիս մենք ինչ ենք շահում, բացի պարզունակ "_Ահաա, մենք այնտեղ ենք, ուրեմն Ադրբեջանը մեզ ճանաչեց_": Վերջին պահով հիշեցնեմ, որ 1996-ին ՌԴ-ն ամենաբարձ մակարդակով բանակցեց Մասխադովի ու Բասաևի հետ, ինչը մազաչափ իսկ չխանգարեց հետագայում դրանց խաղից դուրս մղել, հետո՝ վերացնել, հետո էլ կրկին իրենով անել Չեչնիան:

*Գաղթական* ջան, համահայկական հիմնադրամի ղեկավարության հետ հանդիպելիս ասեց, մինչ այդ էլ սփյուռքի նոր նախարարն էր նման մի բան ասել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խոսքի այդ ՀԴՄ կտրոնի մոմենտով կարելի է համապատասխան օրենքում մի շատ հասարակ փոփոխություն անել, որ բոլոր առևտրի կետերում պիտի անպայման դրվի բացահայտ տեսանելի 40սմ x 60սմ ցուցանակ, վրեն էլ գրված, ասենք՝ «պահանջիր ՀԴՄ կտրոնը, նպաստիր երկրի բարելավմանը»։ Այդ ցուցանակների տպելու համար էլ հայտարարել տենդեր, ընտրել ամենաէժան երեք տպողներին, անունը դնել պետական կոնտրակտորներ, ու առևտրի կետերից այդ տպողների ցուցանակների վրա ծախսած գումարները փոխհատուցել հարկերի նվազեցմամբ, մեկ ա ստվերային առևտրի լույս աշխարհ բերելը դրա տեղը կհանի ու կհանի։ Մարդիկ էլ ամեն անգամ իրենց հիշողության վրա հույս չեն դնի, այլ աչքների առաջը կունենան այդ ցուցանակն ու ՀԴՄ պահանջելու պետական քյարը։ Սա կլինի համակարգային լուծում, քանի որ ՀԴՄ կտրոններ տալու համակարգի մեջ մտցնում է լուծմանը ուղղված փոփոխություն, ու նաև կփարատի Վիշապի մտահոգությունը, որ վաղը մյուր օրը մոռանալու ենք պահանջել։
> 
> Ասենք ոնց որ նորմալ երկրներում ամրագոտիները հագցնելու հորդորով նակլեյկեք պիտի ավտոարտադրողները տեսանելի վայրերում փակցնեն...


Ազզ ջան, էս համակարգային լուծում չի: Էս հենց իմ ասած գովազդ, դաստիարակություն, կրթությունն ա, որ համակարգը աշխատի: ՈՒ վայթեմ ես մի քառասուն անգամ մենակ էն «ինչ անել» ասել էլ եմ, հենց էտ տիպի լուծումների մասին: Հիմա էս պահին վահանակի տեղը վարչապետը իրա բերանով ասում ա «պահանջեք ՀԴՄ կտրոնը» մարդիկ էլ պահանջում են, վա՞տ ա:

----------

Lion (26.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> *Գաղթական* ջան, համահայկական հիմնադրամի ղեկավարության հետ հանդիպելիս ասեց, մինչ այդ էլ սփյուռքի նոր նախարարն էր նման մի բան ասել:


Լիոն ջան, Նիկոլի տենց հաբտարարություն չեմ գտնում:
Եթե դժվար չի՝ հղում տուր ծանոթանամ:

Փոխարենը Արմեն Սարգսյաննա բարի ցանկություն հայտնել, ինչը վերաբերում էր արտերկրում ապրող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին.




> Նախագահ Սարգսյանը, «Ազատության» հարցին պատասխանելով, ասաց, թե համաձայն է հնչող մտահոգության հետ, որ Սփյուռքը բացառապես որպես փողի աղբյուր է դիտարկվում, Արմեն Սարգսյանը կարծում է՝ ժամանակն է սփյուռքահայերին ընտրական իրավունք տալ․- «Մեր ցանկացած հայրենակից, ընդ որում՝ նախևառաջ նրանք, որոնք այսօր Սփյուռքում են, բայց կրում են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անձնագիրը, այսինքն՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի են, պետք է իրենց ներդրումը բերեն, և իհարկե ունենան պարտականություններ և իրավունքներ: Գուցե մեկ օր հասնենք նրան, որ Սփյուռքում ապրող Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները ունենան իրավունք նաև ընտրությանը մասնակցելու, եթե խոսում ենք ընտրական համակարգի մասին, եթե խոսում ենք ընտրական օրենքը փոխելու մասին: Չասել՝ ձեր խնդիրը նրա մեջ է, որ դուք փողը տաք, փողը տվեցիք՝ ուրեմն էլ մի խառնվեք մեր գործերին»:


Սփյուռքի նախարարի հայտարարածն էլ էր, իր հերթին, բարի ցանկությունների շարքից ու, ըստ իս, անիրականանալի, առնվազն՝ տեսանելի ապագայում:
Բայց դա նոր չէր:
Տարիներ առաջ Հրանուշ հոբարն  էլ էր Սփյուռքահայերի ներկայությամբ Ստորին Պալատի կազմման մասին խոսում:

----------


## Lion

Զարմանալի է, եղբայր, իրոք չեմ գտնում, թեև նույն Արմեն Սարգսյանն այդ մասին հստակորեն ասաց: Ամեն դեպքում, Սփյուռքի նախարարի խոսքերը կան, Արմեն Սարգսյանն ասաց, համաժողովում էլ Նիկոլը խոսեց այն մասին, որ "ՀՀ շահառուն հայ ժողովուրդն է", ոչ թե ՀՀ քաղաքացին: Հնարավոր է իրոք սխալվել եմ և հետս չար կատակ խաղաց այն, որ երեկ զբաղված էի, լրիվ չեմ լսել Նիկոլի ելույթը և, Արմեն Սարգսյանի ու Սփյուռքի նախարարի խոսքերի ազդեցության տակ դա վերագրել եմ Նիկոլին:

Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, որ քննարկումը այս հարցում և շեշտադրումների հստակեցումը իրոք չի խանգարի...

https://youtu.be/xd9_qw24_vs?t=5m50s

----------

Գաղթական (26.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մխոյի հայտարարության հետ կապված Հարութ Սասունյաննա հրաշալի վերլուծություն տվել:

----------

Lion (26.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ը-հըմ․․․ Իմ կարզինկով, համակարգային լուծումն այն օրենքների, իրավական ակտերի, նորմատիվների, տեղեկատվության, քարոզչության, կազմակերպման ձևերի աբողջությունն է, որոնցով ապահովվում է ցանկալի արդյունքի երկարաժամկետ կայունությունն ու ամրապնդումը։ 
Օրինակ ժողովրդի մեջ հարկեր վճարելու բնական ցանկության համար հետաքրքիր ձևերից են՝ 
- հավատի ստեղծումը պետության նկատմամբ, այսինքն ցանկացած ժամանակ ցանկացած քաղաքացի կարող է հեշտությամբ պարզել թե ոնց են ծախսվել իր կողմից վճարված հարկերը, այսինքն թափանցիկություն, մարդիկ շոշափելի գործեր են նկատում․․․
- Պետության կողմից խրախուսանքները, օրինակ էլեկտրոնային կատարվող գործարքի դեպքում ավելի քիչ է հարկերը, քան կանխիկ փողի, որոշ գումարից ավել կանխիկի դեպքում հարկերը կտրուկ ավելանում են, բոնուսային համակարգն ու կրեդիտի սահմանաչափերի ավելացումը կախվախ հարկերից․․․
- Պատասխանատվության լրջությունը՝ հարկերից խուսափելու համար ծանր պատժաչափերն ու տուգանքները, հարկերից խուսափողների համար արտոնությունների չեղարկումը, խախտումների մասին պատմության տրամադրումը երրորդ կողմերին (ազդում է ապահովագրության, բիզնես վարկերի ու էլի լիքը բաների վրա)
- Հարկեր վճարելու պարզեցված, հեշտացված ձևերի տրամադրումը, ասենք մանր բիզնեսների համար 
- Պետության կողմից ավել մուծված հարկերի վերադարձը քաղաքացուն (tax return)


Նահանգներում ասում են՝ ավելի լավ է բռնաբարության հոդվածով դատվել, քան՝ հարկեր չվճարելու։
Կարճ՝ պետությունը պիտի այնպես անի, որ քաղաքացին իր հոժար կամքով, առանց կասկածելու ու առանց շատ վատ զգալու խելոք վճարի հարկերը ու պետությունից էլ պահանջի այն ամենը, ինչ կարելի պահանջել պետությունից։

Իսկ սենց՝ վարչապետը հորդրում է ՀԴՄ պահանջել, ամրագոտի կապել, բլա բլա բլա, դեռևս պոպուլիզմի է նման, որը կարճաժամկետ ազդեցություն ունի։ 
Ամրագոտիների մասով, օրինակ նայեք Նահանգների փորձը

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս նոր մոդելի մեքենաներում ուզենաս էլ ամրագոտին չես մոռանա:
Մեքենան նենց մէ շուխուռա գցում գլուխը, որ խառնվում ես իրար:
Դաժը ուղևորի դուռը միամիտ բացես-փակես (ասենք՝ կոստյումդ դնելու համար), էլի խոդ տալուց շուխուռա անում, թե ուղևորի ամրագոտին խի գցած չի..

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս նոր մոդելի մեքենաներում ուզենաս էլ ամրագոտին չես մոռանա:
> Մեքենան նենց մէ շուխուռա գցում գլուխը, որ խառնվում ես իրար:
> Դաժը ուղևորի դուռը միամիտ բացես-փակես (ասենք՝ կոստյումդ դնելու համար), էլի խոդ տալուց շուխուռա անում, թե ուղևորի ամրագոտին խի գցած չի..


Ես մարդ գիտեմ, տարել են սերվիս, փող են տվել, որ անջատեն շուխուրը :ճ

----------

Գաղթական (26.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես մարդ գիտեմ, տարել են սերվիս, փող են տվել, որ անջատեն շուխուրը :ճ


Հայերից սպասելիա )))))

Բայց, քանի խոսք գնաց, մի հատ էլ օֆֆթոփ.
Կռիսը, էն կողքի թեմայում չարչարված, կամերաները տեսնումա, բայց չի ասում:
Էդ էլա գործարանային ինսթալլէյշըն, քանի որ արագության սահմանափակումներին հետևելու տրամաբանությանը հակասումա:

Չի էլ դզում իրա ինբորդ նավիգացիան արհամարհելով հանես նորը տնկես ))

----------


## Lion

> Մխոյի հայտարարության հետ կապված Հարութ Սասունյաննա հրաշալի վերլուծություն տվել:


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, այս խնդիրները նաև ես եմ բարձրաձայնում, թեև այստեղ ամեն ինչ ավելի շատ համակարգված է ներկայացված: Չեմ ուզում քննադատել, բայց ինձ թվում է այս խնդիրը բարձրացնողներն ուղղակի չեն պատկերացնում, թե, հանուն սփյուռքահայերին սիրալիր ու լավ բան արած լինելու ձգտման, ինչ բարդ խնդրի են կպնում...

----------


## Գաղթական

Ախպեր Սփյուռքի նախարարությունն ինչի՞ համարա:
Թող նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնալներ ընդգրկված լինեն էնտեղ, ընդ որում՝ համ Հայաստանից, համ հայաշատ տարբեր համայնքներից՝ հերիքա, որ Սփյուռքի գաղթօջախների ձայնը լսելի դառնա:

Թե չէ ստորին-սենատ, վերին-դումա.. յանի ի՞նչ...

----------

Lion (26.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ավելին, ես կառաջարկեի նախարարությունը վերանվանել Ներգաղթի և հայապահպանության նախարարություն  :Smile:  Դե, ինձ թվում է, ուղղակի Մխիթարը ծանոթ չէ խնդրի ողջ բարդ կողմին, դրա համար էլ շտապեց մի սիրալիր բան ասել սփյուռքահայերին...

----------


## Գաղթական

«Սփյուռք»-ը լավա:
«Ներգաղթը» նախարարության համար չի, ծրագրի անունա ավելի շուտ:
Իսկ Սփյուռքի հայապահպանությամբ արդեն Հայաստանում նստած նախարարը չի կարող զբաղվել:
Շատ շատ կարող է ու պարտավոր է օժանդակել, ռեսուրսներ հատկացնել, ուսուցիչներին վերապատևաստել, համայնքապետների հետ անհատական ծրագրեր մշակել՝ ամեն երկրի համար և այլն:
Բայց բուն հայապահպանությամբ ինքը համայնքն է զբաղվում:

Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ էլի՝ նախարարի խոսքի հետ կապված:
Օրինակն ինձ վրա եմ բերում:
Չնայած, որ ՀՀ քաղաքացիությունս ոչ հրաժարվել եմ, ոչ էլ՝ պատրաստվում եմ (ավելին՝ ընտրություն ունեյի՝ Բելգիայի թե Նիդերլանդների քաղաքացիություն ընդունել, ու ընտրեցի ավելի քան 2 տարի էլ սպասել Բելգիայինին, քանի որ Նիդերլանդները պահանջում էր Հայաստանինից հրաժարվել):
Հիմա ես ապրում եմ Հայաստանից դուրս:
Անկախ ամեն ինչից, անկախ հարազատներիս ու ընկերներիս քանակից ու Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքով հետաքրքրվելուս աստիճանից՝ լիքը բաներ իմ տեսադաշտից դուրս են մնում ու ես դրանք իմ կաշվի վրա չեմ զգում:
Ասենք հանուն ինչի՞ էլի, ես պիտի գամ ու Հայաստանում օրենսդիր պալատ դառնամ:
Էդ հլա ես, որ կյանքիս կեսից քիչ ավելին Հայաստանում եմ ապրել:
Բա իրենք իրենց համայնքներում լավ էլ հարգված սփյուռքահայեր կան (որ կարող են և ընտրվել իրենց համայնքի կողմից), որ 1000 տարին մեկ են Հայաստանում լինում կամ էլ ընդհանրապես հայերենին չեն տիրապետում:

Հա, ով ցանկություն ու երկքաղաքացիություն ունի, թող ընտրվի ու ներկայանա ներկայիս Խորհրդարանում:
Ահավոր շատ այլ ոլորտներ ու միջոցներ կան, որ Սփյուռքին բարեհաջող մասնակից դարձնեն Հայաստանի հզորացմանն ու ապագայի կերտմանը:

Դրան գումարած էլ Սփյուռքն ունի հզոր մասնագիտական ու ցանցային ռեսուրս, որ օդ ու ջրի պես պետքա Հայաստանին:
Սրա համար էլ պիտի Սփյուռքի նախարարությունը բազմապրոֆիլ ու հսկայածավալ գործունեություն իրականացնի:

Էս ամենին գումարած էլ՝ Նիկոլն ասեց, որ հնարավորություններ պիտի ստեղծվեն Սփյուռքի մասնագետների համար՝ Հայաստանում ընդհուպ մինչև նախարարի պաշտոն զբաղեցնել կաևողանալու համար:

Էս ամենը շատ ճիշտա ու շատ էլ հերիքա:
Էլ ի՞նչ նոր սենատի մասինա խոսքը...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ազզ ջան, էս համակարգային լուծում չի: Էս հենց իմ ասած գովազդ, դաստիարակություն, կրթությունն ա, որ համակարգը աշխատի: ՈՒ վայթեմ ես մի քառասուն անգամ մենակ էն «ինչ անել» ասել էլ եմ, հենց էտ տիպի լուծումների մասին: Հիմա էս պահին վահանակի տեղը վարչապետը իրա բերանով ասում ա «պահանջեք ՀԴՄ կտրոնը» մարդիկ էլ պահանջում են, վա՞տ ա:


Էհ գովազդ, դաստիարակություն, կրթությունն էլ են համակարգային լուծման մասեր, ինչպես նաև Վիշապի բոլոր նշածները․․․ համակարգային մտածելակերպը (systems thinking) կարելի ա լայն սպեկտրով կիրառել։ Բայց այստեղ բարձրացված հարցը այն էր, որ ՀԴՄ կտրոններ հետագայում էլի չեն տրվելու, որովհետև մարդիկ մոռանալու են պահանջել։ Դրա համակարգային մոտեցման առաջին քայլը կլինի հարցնել՝ ինչո՞ւ են մոռանում ու ինչպե՞ս անել որ չմոռանան։ Հիմա կարաս միլյոններ ծախսես լայն կրթական ծրագրեր զարգացնելու, իրականացնելու, մոնիտորինգի վրա, կամ կարաս Նժդեհի նկարները մի քանի մեծ գովազդային շիտոկների վրա փոխարինես «ՀԴՄ պահանջիր»-ով, կամ էլ կարաս point-of-sale փոփոխություն մտցնես, որը շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլինի քան գովազդային շիտոկները և շատ ավելի էժան քան կրթական ծրագրերի իրականացումը։ Իսկ Նիկոլը ասածը էսօր հիշվում ա, վաղը մոռացվելու ա․․․ ու ընդհանրապես, մարդ կա ՖԲ-ը չունի, իսկ ՀԴՄ-երը տրվում են հենց առևտրի կետերում, ու դրանց պահանջատուն չի կարա առանց առևտրի կետից օգտվելու դրանք պահանջի։

Հ․Գ․
ամրագոտիները հետ սրանք համեմատելը, ի դեպ, սխալ է․ ամրագոտիները ստիպված մի քիչ հագցնելուց հետո ֆիզիկապես սովորում ես դրանց այն աստիճանի, որ առանց ամրագոտիների քշելու ֆիզիկապես դիսկոմֆորտ ես զգում։ Իսկ ՀԴՄ կտրոնը յա էղավ- յա չէղավ․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես մարդ գիտեմ, տարել են սերվիս, փող են տվել, որ անջատեն շուխուրը :ճ


Չի՞ ֆայմել ամրագոտին նստարանի հետևով անցկացնի, կամ էլ ավելի էժան տարբերակով հարցը լուծի։

----------


## Lion

> Էս ամենին գումարած էլ՝ Նիկոլն ասեց, որ հնարավորություններ պիտի ստեղծվեն Սփյուռքի մասնագետների համար՝ Հայաստանում ընդհուպ մինչև նախարարի պաշտոն զբաղեցնել կաևողանալու համար:


Ես հիշեցի, ես կարծես թե սա էի լսել: Մնացածի պահով՝ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ես չէի ուզենա, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը սփյուռքահայերի համար դառնար սենց մի էկզոտի տեղ, որտեղ կարելի է գնալ, բզբզալ, հայրենասիրություն փորձարկել...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես հիշեցի, ես կարծես թե սա էի լսել: Մնացածի պահով՝ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի ես չէի ուզենա, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը սփյուռքահայերի համար դառնար սենց մի էկզոտի տեղ, որտեղ կարելի է գնալ, բզբզալ, հայրենասիրություն փորձարկել...


Էլ մի սկսի )))
Էտի գլենդելահայերի հետ տելեկամուրջի ժամանակա ասել ու ընտրությունների հետ կապ չունի:
Քո ասած հիմնադրամի համաժողովի մասնակիցների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ նախագահնա տենց միտք արտահայտել, որի մեջբերումը բերել էի:

----------

Lion (26.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բան չասի, ապեր, մի խփի  :Smile:  Փաստորեն ես հենց էդ էի լսել, սաղ խառնել էի իրար...

Մի խոսքով, տեսակամուրջ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բան չասի, ապեր, մի խփի  Փաստորեն ես հենց էդ էի լսել, սաղ խառնել էի իրար...
> 
> Մի խոսքով, տեսակամուրջ...


Այ հեսա հայատյաց տեսություններ առաջ քաշելուդ համար Տրիբունը կգա ու քեզ կպատմի, թե 1567 տարի առաջ փղերին փղուհիները ոնց էին չստիկով ծեծում՝ էդքան խմելու համար ))

----------

Lion (26.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ախխ, ամբողջ օրը սպասում էի հիստերիային ու դրա առաջին ալիքն իրեն երկար սպասեցնել չտվեց )))

Հիանալի քայլ էր սա Նիկոլի կողմից, բայց էս մազոլը տրորել շարունակելա պետք:

----------


## Lion

Հայրենական Մեծ պատերազմի տարեդարձն ենք նշում մայիսի 28-ին... Առաջին Հանրապետության պահն էլ... ընենց, ձեռի հետ...

Էս շքերթի սցենարը գրողին պիտի սոցիալիստական աշխատանքի հերոսի կոչում տալ ու ս... անել թոշակի...

Շնորհավոր մեր անկախ պետականության օրը, ժողովուրդ, անկախ սովետի տակ մնացած ոմանցից, որոնք շուտով պատմության գիրկը կանցնեն:

Նոր Հայաստանում Անկախության 100-ամյակին գաղութացրած երկրի պարը չեն պարում՝ կալինկա Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության տոնին, լրիվ գիժ են: Միակ բացատրությունս, էս խայտառակության սցենարը դեռևս սերժենց վախտա գրված եղել... Մի հատ էլ Մուռկան դնեն, ամեն ինչ լրիվ տեղը կընկներ...

----------

Գաղթական (28.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա բայց կարար ավելի բեթար լիներ..
Կարային ասենք «Мой адрес Советский Союз» երգել..

----------


## Lion

Մի ուրիշ հարց քննարկենք.

Արցախում ծառայելու մասին Նիկոլի որդու պահը - հայրենասիրական, դրական կողմերը անկասկած են ու դրա մասին չխոսենք, բայց -

_Արդյոք Աշոտը գերցանկալի թիրախ չի դառնա թշնամու համար և, այս առումով, արդյո՞ք սա հիմնավորված որոշում է:_ 

Իմ մոտեցումն, ամեն դեպքում, դրական է, ուղղակի խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քան դա կարող է թվալ առաջին հայացքից...

----------


## Gayl

Շատ լավ հարց տվեցիր:
Այո, եթե պոստ պահի ապա վտամգը շատ մեծ է ու ոչ բնականաբար թշնամու կողմից թիրախ կդառնա: Մյուս կողմից դա կնշանակի, որ մեր սահմաններն էնքան ամուր են, որ վախենալու չունենք: Ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով Աշոտը չպետք է պոստ բարձրանա և շատ ուրիշ զորամասերում էլ կարող է ծառայել և պարտքը տալ հայրենիքին:

----------

Գաղթական (28.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ, բայց դե էդ դեպքում էլ կասեն՝ իրա էրեխուն վտանգից զերծա պահում...

Բարդ հարցա...

----------


## Գաղթական

Հակառակորդին թերագնահատել պետք չի:
Հա, կարանք իրար մեջ խնդալ, ասել ձի գզող են բան, որն, ի դեպ, էդքան էլ սխալ չի, բայց պատերազմի դաշտում երբեք ու երբեք չի կարելի թերագնահատել:

ՈՒ իրանց հետախույզներն էլ օխչար չեն:

Ասածս էնա, որ Փաշինյանի տղեն պոստ չպիտի բարձրանա ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ իրա հերը վարչապետա, այլև՝ պոստում ինքն իր ներկայությամբ համ իր, համ էլ կողքը կանգնածների կյանքի վտանգի սպառնալիքը մի քանի անգամ կբարձրացնի:

Էլի Արցախում կծառայի:
Բայց ոչ սահմանին շատ մոտ:

----------

Lion (29.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Կոմպրոմիսային, ճիշտ մոտեցում է, բան չես կարա անել...

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ի՞նչ մի...
Մանրից մոտենում եք Փաշինյանի տղային բանակում թիկնապահներ տրամադրելուն, որ ոչ դրսի թուրքերը, ոչ ներսի թուրքերը չնեղացնեն:
Եթե նպատակը արդարություն ստեղծելն էր, ապա որևէ սահմանափակոում պտի չլինի՝ պոստեր, կառաուլ, ու մնացած թեմաներով: 
Համենայն դեպս տողերիս հեղինակը անհեր ու մոր միակ զավակը լինելով երկու տարի պոստերում է քարշ եկել, ոչ մեկ ինձնից լավ տղա թող չլինի  :Tongue: 
Եթե պիտի արտոնություններ տրվեն պաշտոնյաների զավակներին, վերջին 25 տարին հենա տալիս էին, ինչի՞ց էիք դժգոհ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2018), Ծլնգ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Վիշապ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց գոյություն ունեն հանգամանքներ, որոնք կարելի է հաշվի առնել: 
Լավ ու վատ տղեն կապ չունի, պետք չի էդպիսի բաներ ասես:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մեկդ ինձ՝ դմբոյիս, կբացատրե՞ք, թե Ադրբեջանի կողմից Աշոտին թիրախելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք բարձրաստիճան առաջնորդին, երկրի ղեկավարությանը թիրախելը հականում եմ, բայց պաշտոնյայի որդուն խի՞ պիտի թիրախեն։

Կամ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկը, էն էլ թշնամին, իմանա թե Աշոտը երբ ու ինչ պոստում ա հերթապահում։

Ու ամեն դեպքում սա կլինի իր նկատմամբ սահմանափակում, եթե ինքը ուզում ա պոստ գնա, ինչու պիտի ինքը ավելի քիչ իրավունք ունենա իր ցանկությունը ի կատար ածելու քան ուրիշները։

Ի դեպ արքայազն Հերին, էն որ մի երկու օր առաջ ամուսնացավ, Իրաքում պերեդավոյ կռվում էր․



> Speaking last year, he said: "If they said 'no, you can't go front line' then I wouldn't drag my sorry ass through Sandhurst and I wouldn't be where I am now.
> 
> "The last thing I want to do is have my soldiers away to Iraq or wherever like that and for me to be held back home."


Բայց արքայազն Ուիլյամին չէին թողել, որպես ուղիղ թագաժառանգ, ինչը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2018), Վիշապ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Արդեն մանրից վատ թեմայի ենք անցնում, ինչ կլինի, եթե որդին զոհվի? 
Ծլնգ ջան պետք չի ասել, որ որդու մահը կարող է հոր "մեջքը ջարդել“ ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, թե դա ինչ հետևանքների կարող է հանգեցնել: Հազիվ երկրի մասին մտածող առաջնորդ ունենք ու պետք չի ռիսկի գնալ:
Ծլնգ ջան լայվ հայտարարեցին, թե երբ ա գնալու բանակ, իսկ թե որտեղ այ դա նույնպես խնդիր չի լինելու թշնամու համար, դե մեր ազգը սիրում ա քննարկել, ասել խոսալ:
Ախպեր վախտին թագավորը նստում էր ձին ու թուրը ճոճելով մխրճվում էր թշնամու զորքի մեջ, բայց էդ վախտին էր, իսկ հիմա գերագույն հրամանատարը գտնվում է կատարյալ անվտանգության մեջ ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը Վիշապից լավ տղա չի, բայց մեկ ա էդպեսա:ճճճ

----------

Գաղթական (29.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սերժ Սարգսյանը, որ դիրքերում ցուցադրվում էր առանց կասկի, ոչ մեկիդ պետքը չէր, չէ՞ :Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արդեն մանրից վատ թեմայի ենք անցնում, ինչ կլինի, եթե որդին զոհվի? 
> Ծլնգ ջան պետք չի ասել, որ որդու մահը կարող է հոր "մեջքը ջարդել“ ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, թե դա ինչ հետևանքների կարող է հանգեցնել: Հազիվ երկրի մասին մտածող առաջնորդ ունենք ու պետք չի ռիսկի գնալ:
> Ծլնգ ջան լայվ հայտարարեցին, թե երբ ա գնալու բանակ, իսկ թե որտեղ այ դա նույնպես խնդիր չի լինելու թշնամու համար, դե մեր ազգը սիրում ա քննարկել, ասել խոսալ:
> Ախպեր վախտին թագավորը նստում էր ձին ու թուրը ճոճելով մխրճվում էր թշնամու զորքի մեջ, բայց էդ վախտին էր, իսկ հիմա գերագույն հրամանատարը գտնվում է կատարյալ անվտանգության մեջ ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը Վիշապից լավ տղա չի, բայց մեկ ա էդպեսա:ճճճ


Ախպեր, հիմա որ Աշոտը ուզի խոսքի պարապլաներիզմով զբաղվի, կամ մոտոկրոսով, պիտի ասե՞նք՝ հանկարծ բան լինի հորդ մեջքը կջարդվի։

Հա, թող էլի իմանան թե որտեղ ա, բայց հո չգիտեն թե ինչ պոստում երբ ա։

Կատարյալ անվտանգությունը ամենօրյա փողոցային ճեպազրույցներով չի լինում․․․ ու նաև կարծում եմ սա՝ «Հազիվ երկրի մասին մտածող առաջնորդ ունենք ու պետք չի ռիսկի գնալ։» ահագին սխալ միտք ա․․․ երկրի իշխանությունը ժողովուրդն ա, իսկ անփոխարինելի ղեկավարներ չկան, ու եթե մեր մոտ էդ դեպքն ա, ուրեմն դեռ ոռի վիճակում ենք։

----------

Life (31.05.2018), Վիշապ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը, որ դիրքերում ցուցադրվում էր առանց կասկի, ոչ մեկիդ պետքը չէր, չէ՞ :Ճ


ինքը ժողովրդի մասին մտածող չէր  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սենց ասեմ՝ եթե շատ եք անհանգստանում, ուրեմն ոչ մեկ չի գնում պոստեր, որովհետև ոչ մեկի կյանքն էլ ապահովագրված չի պոստերում, թշնամու սնայպերներն էլ շատ մի ջոկողություն չեն անում, թե ում կխփեն, համ էլ, ականապատված տարածքներ, ցուրտ ու մռայլ սարեր, հազար ու մի փորձանք կա… Հիմա որ զինվորի հայրը վարչապետ չի, խո քաքը չի՞ ընկել… Բա վարչապետի անվտանգության մասին չեք անհանգստանու՞մ, մարդը անզրահապատ մեքենայով կամ ոտով, առանց հեծելազորի ուղեկցության փողոց է դուրս գալիս, բա ո՞նց կլի...

----------


## Gayl

Խի Ծլնգ ջան մարդու դեմքը բոլորս տեսանք, էդքան դժվարա պոստում պարզեն ով ա? 
Սնայպեր, պարաշյուտ բան մի խառնեք իրար, կարող են մարդուն գողանան կամ էլ հա հենց վիզ դնեն էդ տղու վրա:
Ոպշմ, եթե պոստ չհելնի մեկը ես կտեղավորվեմ էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ:
Երկրորդն էլ դու չես կարա ասես մեքենան զրահապատ ա, թե ոչ ու երկրորդն էլ վարչապետը Հայաստանում ա ֆռֆռում, ոչ թե սահմանի վրա կալաշնիկովը ուսին:

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ հասկանալով, էս վերջին հեղափոխությունը արդարության ու օրենքի երկիր ունենալու համար էր: Հիմա ցույց տվեք այն օրենքը, որով ՀՀ վարչապետի որդուն իրավունք է տալիս ավելի անվտանգ պայմաններում ծառայելու: Իմ իմանալով չկա այդպիսի օրենք, ու եթե լինի էլ, ապա հակասելու է ՀՀ գործող սահմանադրությանը՝ 




> Հոդված 14.1. Բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են օրենքի առջեւ:
> 
> Խտրականությունը, կախված սեռից, ռասայից, մաշկի գույնից, էթնիկական կամ սոցիալական ծագումից, գենետիկական հատկանիշներից, լեզվից, կրոնից, աշխարհայացքից, քաղաքական կամ այլ հայացքներից, ազգային փոքրամասնությանը պատկանելությունից, գույքային վիճակից, ծնունդից, հաշմանդամությունից, տարիքից կամ անձնական կամ սոցիալական բնույթի այլ հանգամանքներից, արգելվում է:


Առանց օրենքի որևէ վերապահումներ անելը ծնում է անարդարություն ու կոռուպցիա: 
Նորից եմ հարցս տալիս, վերջին 25 տարում պետությունը բաժանված էր արտոնյալների ու հարիֆների, ինչի՞ց էիք դժգոհ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2018), Ուլուանա (30.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Չկա օրենք ու պետք էլ չի էդպիսի օրեմք լինի:

----------


## Գաղթական

Արա բայց ինչքան ենք սիրում հավայի տեղը ոչնչից եքա պրոբլեմ սարքել:

Ասենք, եթե մնար Հայաստանում ծառայելու, երևի էսքան ջուրծեծոցի չլիներ չէ՞:

Ասենք ի՞նչը պարզ չի:
Ամեն ինչ անելու են, որ իմանան, թե էդ տղեն որ չաստումա:
Իմանան, որ խփեն, կամ էլ գերի վերցնեն:
Սենց ուղղակի, որովհետև իրանք հակառակորդ են, որովհետև իրանց աշխարհահայացքը տրամագծորեն տարբերվումա մերինից, որովհետև իրանք ներքին աուդիտորիայի մոտ գլուխ գովալու կարիք ունեն, որովհետև կուզենան էդ տղուն դժոխային տանջել, որ կամեռաների դեմը 2 հակահայկական բան ասի, կրանք էլ մեջներն ուռեն, «որովհետև» սենց շարունակ..

ՈՒ, ոնց արդեն ասեցի, պոստերում իր ներկայությունը միայն իր կյանքի համար չերեզչուռ մեծ ռիսկ չի, այլև՝ կողքի տղերքի,
որովհետև նենց չի, որ ասենք գան իրան գողանալու ու հետինները չտենալու տան

----------

Gayl (29.05.2018), Lion (29.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Գաղթական ջան Զավեր Կարապետյանին մոռացել ես չէ՞… ասենք պոֆիգ, թե հասարակ, բոմժ, խելագար քաղաքացուն կչարչարեն ու կսպանեն, կարևորը վարչապետի կամ նախարարի տղա չլինի չէ՞… 
Զգում ե՞ս, որ հիերախիկ մտածելակերպ ունես, այսինքն ազգը բաժանվում է արտոնյալների ու չմոների: Նորից հարցս տամ, 25 տարի ոչ մի նախարարի, նախագահի, վարչապետի տղու մազը չի պակասել, ինչի՞ց էինք դժգոհ, ու՞մ տանձին էր վարչապետ փոխելը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2018), Ծլնգ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խի Ծլնգ ջան մարդու դեմքը բոլորս տեսանք, էդքան դժվարա պոստում պարզեն ով ա? 
> Սնայպեր, պարաշյուտ բան մի խառնեք իրար, կարող են մարդուն գողանան կամ էլ հա հենց վիզ դնեն էդ տղու վրա:
> Ոպշմ, եթե պոստ չհելնի մեկը ես կտեղավորվեմ էդ ամեն ինչի մեջ:
> Երկրորդն էլ դու չես կարա ասես մեքենան զրահապատ ա, թե ոչ ու երկրորդն էլ վարչապետը Հայաստանում ա ֆռֆռում, ոչ թե սահմանի վրա կալաշնիկովը ուսին:


Եթե ձեր կարծիքով էդքան պիտի վիզ դնեն էդ տղու վրա, ապա պիտի բարձրաձայն հայտարարենք թե ինքը որ պոստերում ա լինում, ու այդ պոստերի պաշտպանությունը տասնապատկենք, որ գողացողներին հերթով բռնենք։ Մի հանկարծ հոր սիրտը չջարդվի, մի սաղ ազգով ընկնելու են մի կոնկրետ անձին առևանգեն ու նման... թուրքը իմանա ուրախանա վերսիաներ։ Հլը սպասում եմ Լիոնի պարզաբանմանը խսսհմ ու իսրայելական տիպի բանակների տարբերության մասին, բայց հուսով եմ, որ դա նշանակում է «զինվորը կարող ա ու խփվի» ու «զինվորը պիտի կենդանի մնա, իսկ թշնամին բիրիքով ոչնչացվի ամեն մի հարձակման փորձի համար» կողմնորոշումների միջև տարբերություն։ Ու այդ վերջին կողմնորոշման ղեկավարության նվիրականության էլ ի՞նչ ավելի մեծ երաշխիք, քան Նիկոլի (Տոնոյանի տղեն էլ էր չէ՞ էս տարի զորակոչվում) տղու թեժ գծում գտնվելու փաստը։ Սրանով ես հասկանում եմ, որ Նիկոլն ու իրա տղեն ասում են՝ ամեն զինվորի կյանքն էլ թանկա ու չպիտի կորուստներ ունենանք, ՈՉ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ, ու այդ չպիտին մեր կյանքով ա սկսում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2018), Ուլուանա (30.05.2018), Տրիբուն (30.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան Զավեր Կարապետյանին մոռացել ես չէ՞… ասենք պոֆիգ, թե հասարակ, բոմժ, խելագար քաղաքացուն կչարչարեն ու կսպանեն, կարևորը վարչապետի կամ նախարարի տղա չլինի չէ՞… 
> Զգում ե՞ս, որ հիերախիկ մտածելակերպ ունես, այսինքն ազգը բաժանվում է արտոնյալների ու չմոների: Նորից հարցս տամ, 25 տարի ոչ մի նախարարի, նախագահի, վարչապետի տղու մազը չի պակասել, ինչի՞ց էինք դժգոհ, ու՞մ տանձին էր վարչապետ փոխելը:


Եղբայր ես չասեցի, թե ում գերի վերցնեն թե խփեն ջհանդամ, բայց Աշոտի գլխից հանկարծ մազ չպակասի:

Աշոտի կյանքը, իմ տեսանկյունից, նույնքան կարևորա ինչքան ցանկացած այլ հայ զինվորի ու ցանկացած այլ քաղաքացու:

Ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ ինքը շատ ավելիա թիրախավորված լինելու, քան պոստի վրա կանգնած այլ սահմանապահներ:

Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ սահմանը նենց պաշտպանված լինի, որ ոչ մի լամուկ չհամարձակվի մոտենալ:
Բայց էսօր դեռ էդ վիճակին չենք հասել ու իրականությունն էնա, որ գորշ գայլերը նույնիսկ Երևանի կենտրոն են հասնում ու հրապարակի ժամի տակ իրենց նշանը ցույց տալով նկարվում:

Թե հրամանատարությունն անհրաժեշտ համարի Աշոտի ապագա ջոկատը անիմաստ ու ծանր ու հարվածի տակ դնել՝ թող դնեն, մեր որոշելիքը չի:
Բայց մեկը ես չեմ ուզենա, որ տենց բան լինի:

----------

Lion (29.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե ձեր կարծիքով էդքան պիտի վիզ դնեն էդ տղու վրա, ապա պիտի բարձրաձայն հայտարարենք թե ինքը որ պոստերում ա լինում, ու այդ պոստերի պաշտպանությունը տասնապատկենք, որ գողացողներին հերթով բռնենք։ Մի հանկարծ հոր սիրտը չջարդվի, մի սաղ ազգով ընկնելու են մի կոնկրետ անձին առևանգեն ու նման... թուրքը իմանա ուրախանա վերսիաներ։ Հլը սպասում եմ Լիոնի պարզաբանմանը խսսհմ ու իսրայելական տիպի բանակների տարբերության մասին, բայց հուսով եմ, որ դա նշանակում է «զինվորը կարող ա ու խփվի» ու «զինվորը պիտի կենդանի մնա, իսկ թշնամին բիրիքով ոչնչացվի ամեն մի հարձակման փորձի համար» կողմնորոշումների միջև տարբերություն։ Ու այդ վերջին կողմնորոշման ղեկավարության նվիրականության էլ ի՞նչ ավելի մեծ երաշխիք, քան Նիկոլի (Տոնոյանի տղեն էլ էր չէ՞ էս տարի զորակոչվում) տղու թեժ գծում գտնվելու փաստը։ Սրանով ես հասկանում եմ, որ Նիկոլն ու իրա տղեն ասում են՝ ամեն զինվորի կյանքն էլ թանկա ու չպիտի կորուստներ ունենանք, ՈՉ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ, ու այդ չպիտին մեր կյանքով ա սկսում։


Ոչ մի հոգի:
Գաղթականն արդեն ասաց ու բոլորս էլ Աշոտի և այլ զիմվորի մեջ տարբերություն չենք դնում, բոլորն էլ շատ թանկ են մեր համար:
Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ եմ սպասում Լիոնի պատասխանին:ճճճ 
Չգիտեմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց, եթե խսհմ ոճ ասելով նկատի ունեք, որ մարդու կյանքը երկրորդական ապա ասեմ, որ հայը էդ տեսակին չի պատկանում, իսկ եթե մենք էդ տեսակից ենք հետևաբար մեզ փրկություն չկա: Իսկ եթե նկատի ունեք ռազմական տեխնիկայի զարգացվածությջւնը ապա Իսրայելը դեռ էդքան չկա, որ Ռուսական տեխնիկային հասնի:

----------


## Lion

> Էս ի՞նչ մի...
> Մանրից մոտենում եք Փաշինյանի տղային բանակում թիկնապահներ տրամադրելուն, որ ոչ դրսի թուրքերը, ոչ ներսի թուրքերը չնեղացնեն:
> Եթե նպատակը արդարություն ստեղծելն էր, ապա որևէ սահմանափակոում պտի չլինի՝ պոստեր, կառաուլ, ու մնացած թեմաներով: 
> Համենայն դեպս տողերիս հեղինակը անհեր ու մոր միակ զավակը լինելով երկու տարի պոստերում է քարշ եկել, ոչ մեկ ինձնից լավ տղա թող չլինի 
> Եթե պիտի արտոնություններ տրվեն պաշտոնյաների զավակներին, վերջին 25 տարին հենա տալիս էին, ինչի՞ց էիք դժգոհ:


Չէ, ապեր, ստեղ խնդիր կա - հարցն էն չի, որ ինքը արտոնյալա, հարցն էնա, որ *իր նկատմամբ որսը կվարվի ադրբեջանա-թուրքական բանակի ողջ ուժով*, ինչը չի լինի սովորական զինվորի նկատմամբ:




> Մեկդ ինձ՝ դմբոյիս, կբացատրե՞ք, թե Ադրբեջանի կողմից Աշոտին թիրախելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք բարձրաստիճան առաջնորդին, երկրի ղեկավարությանը թիրախելը հականում եմ, բայց պաշտոնյայի որդուն խի՞ պիտի թիրախեն։


Դու իհարկե դմբո չես, բայց ասեմ - օրինակ, Աշոտին վնասելով հնարավոր է փորձեն հոգեկան տառապանքներ պատճառել մեկին, որը պատերազմի ժամանակ պետք է սթափ ուղեղ ունենա, Աշոտին, օրինակ, գերելով հնարավոր է փորձեն շանտաժի գնալ: Երևի հիշում եք, որ Հայրենականի ժամանակ Ստալինի տղային գերել էին, հետո փորձեցին էդ ճանապարհով Ստալինից ինչ-ինչ զիջումներ կորզել...




> Կամ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկը, էն էլ թշնամին, իմանա թե Աշոտը երբ ու ինչ պոստում ա հերթապահում։


Դե չէ դե, էդ գաղտնիք պահել չի լինի, էդ թշնամու հետախուզության համար պարզելը հեշտ կլինի, մանավանդ աստված տվել, ազգանունի օրգինալություն չի խնայել:




> Ի դեպ արքայազն Հերին, էն որ մի երկու օր առաջ ամուսնացավ, Իրաքում պերեդավոյ կռվում էր․


Մի քիչ չեմ հավատում  :Wink: 




> Արդեն մանրից վատ թեմայի ենք անցնում, ինչ կլինի, եթե որդին զոհվի? 
> Ծլնգ ջան պետք չի ասել, որ որդու մահը կարող է հոր "մեջքը ջարդել“ ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, թե դա ինչ հետևանքների կարող է հանգեցնել: Հազիվ երկրի մասին մտածող առաջնորդ ունենք ու պետք չի ռիսկի գնալ:
> Ծլնգ ջան լայվ հայտարարեցին, թե երբ ա գնալու բանակ, իսկ թե որտեղ այ դա նույնպես խնդիր չի լինելու թշնամու համար, դե մեր ազգը սիրում ա քննարկել, ասել խոսալ:
> Ախպեր վախտին թագավորը նստում էր ձին ու թուրը ճոճելով մխրճվում էր թշնամու զորքի մեջ, բայց էդ վախտին էր, իսկ հիմա գերագույն հրամանատարը գտնվում է կատարյալ անվտանգության մեջ ու կապ չունի, որ ինքը Վիշապից լավ տղա չի, բայց մեկ ա էդպեսա:ճճճ


Ի դեպ ասեմ, էդ "վախտի" պահն էլ ավելի շատ փիառվածա պատմիչների կողմից, քան իրականում եղելա, ես հո լավ գիտեմ  :Wink:  Նման խնդիր կար կարմիր բանակում 1930-ականներին: Բանվորագյուղացիական բանակ էր ու սկզբում մոտեցում կար, թե միջին օղակ և բարձր սպաները պետք է զինվորների հետ հավասար հարձակման գնային, բայց մեկ-երկու, այնքան մեծացան կորուստները, որ ի վերջո այդ մոտեցումը վերանայվեց, քանի որ, պարզ է, թշնամիները առաջինը հարվածում էին սպային ու դա ազդում էր զորքի կառավարման վրա:




> Չկա օրենք ու պետք էլ չի էդպիսի օրեմք լինի:


Միանշանակ, բայց... մի հատ բարդ բայց կա...




> Հլը սպասում եմ Լիոնի պարզաբանմանը խսսհմ ու իսրայելական տիպի բանակների տարբերության մասին, բայց հուսով եմ, որ դա նշանակում է «զինվորը կարող ա ու խփվի» ու «զինվորը պիտի կենդանի մնա, իսկ թշնամին բիրիքով ոչնչացվի ամեն մի հարձակման փորձի համար» կողմնորոշումների միջև տարբերություն։


Ապ, որ մի քիչ պարզաբանեիր, թե ինչ ես ուզում պարզաբանեի, կփորձեմ... պարզաբանել  :Wink: 




> Ոչ մի հոգի:
> Անկեղծ ասած ես էլ եմ սպասում Լիոնի պատասխանին:ճճճ


Փաստորեն և դու... Բրուտոս  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (29.05.2018), Աթեիստ (30.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Լիոն հարցը տվել եմ պատասխանը լսելու ակնկալիքով, նեմց որ Բրուտոս Մրուտոս չկա:ճճ

----------


## Վիշապ

Արա հորս արև: Թող չծառայի էդ տղեն, աման, էս ինչ մի դարդ էր բացվեց էս նեղ մաջալին: Լրիվ Կիկոսի մահն ա՝ գնացի մարդի, ունեցա որդի... Եթե սենց քաքվախ ժողովուրդ ենք, ապա մեզ ոչ վարչապետ ա պետք, ոչ վարչապետի որդի, ոչ բանակ, ոչ պետություն, հողերս մեր գլխին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2018), Ծլնգ (29.05.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Լիոն ջան, մի հատ Շարմազանովական «չհամոզիր» քեզ։

Իսրայելական բանակի հույս ունես, մի հատ, ախպոր պես, նայի թե Նեթանյահուի փոքր տղեն որտեղ ա ծառայել...

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն հարցը տվել եմ պատասխանը լսելու ակնկալիքով, նեմց որ Բրուտոս Մրուտոս չկա:ճճ


Ապեր, Հայոց բանակը թեմայում պատասխանել եմ - ճիշտն ասած նոր տեսա, որ հարցեր էին տրվել: Ընդեղ և կարճ եմ գրել, և գիտական մոտեցում եմ շարադրել: 

*Վիշապ* ջան, մի ջղայնացի, ապեր, Նիկոլից շատ ոչ մեկս Աշոտին չենք սիրում, հաստատ, ուղղակի խնդիրներ ենք տեսնում...




> Լիոն ջան, մի հատ Շարմազանովական «չհամոզիր» քեզ։
> 
> Իսրայելական բանակի հույս ունես, մի հատ, ախպոր պես, նայի թե Նեթանյահուի փոքր տղեն որտեղ ա ծառայել...


Ապեր, ճիշտ ես, ու ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում, ամեն դեպքում - Իսրայելն ունի կայացած պետություն և բանակ ու բացի այդ, խրամատային պատերազմ չի մղում, իսկ եղածն էլ ուժերի ծայրահեղ անհավասարության պայմաններում մղվող պատերազմ է: Մեր դեպքը մի քիչ ուրիշ է...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.05.2018), Գաղթական (30.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ* ջան, մի ջղայնացի, ապեր, Նիկոլից շատ ոչ մեկս Աշոտին չենք սիրում, հաստատ, ուղղակի խնդիրներ ենք տեսնում...


Ինձ թվում է, ոչ թե «խնդիրներ եք տեսնում», այլ հավայի արհեստական խնդիրներ եք ստեղծում: 
Եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ ադրբեջանական բանակի ողջ ուժով որս ա արվում սաղ հայերի նկատմամբ, ասենք հենց Ադրբեջանը համոզված լինի, որ չի պատժվելու, Նախիջևանից սմերչները տուտ ժե կուղարկի Երևան: 
Հիմնական պահող բանը ուժերի ու պոտենցիալների բալանսն ա` "balance of terror", ոնց որ ասենք Նահանգների ու Ռուսաստանի միջև զսպվածությունը պայմանավորում են երկու կողմերում միջուկային զենքերի առկայությամբ: 
Էնպես որ «որս ա արվելու»-ն դասական քաքլանություն ա՝ ենթադրվում է, որ ազերները ինչ ասես կարող են անել, իսկ Հայաստանը ադեկվատ պատասխանելու ունակ չի: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, ակնհայտորեն դուրս է գալիս, որ Նիկոլի տղեն ավելի թանկ է, քան մնացած զինվորները (եթե հայերի համար էդպես է, ուրեմն ազերները ճիշտ էլ թիրախ կընտրեն), 
էս դասակարգային մտածելակերպի ձեռը հազար տարի ա քաքն ենք ընկել, ոչ մի ձև չի ստացվում ոմանց գլուխը մտցնել, որ բոլորի կյանքը հավասարապես թանկ է, մարդը արժեք ունի անկախ իր ստատուսից, օրենքի առաջ հավասարությունն ու արդարությունն են ուժեղ երկիր սարքում, ոչ թե պուպուշ պաշտոնյաների մասին ազգովի հիացմունքը, փառաբանությունն ու մտահոգությունները: 
Էդ ա պրոբլեմը, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին դարձնում ա անփոխարինելի, դրա համար սաղ ազգը դողում ա, ու դուրս ա գալիս, որ ինքը մեջներիցս ամենաազատամիտն ա ու հենց դրանով էլ անփոխարինելի:
Հանե՚ք ծառայամտությունը ձեր գեներից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Էդ ծառայմտությունդ պոստերում ես հանել, թե չես էլ ունեցել?
Վախիդ չիպն էլ խփած ա չէ?

----------

Գաղթական (30.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

*Վիշապ* ջան, սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի, քանի դեռ մենք կայացած չենք, քանի դեռ մեր տիպի պետություններում անձն է որոշում, այլ ոչ թե համակարգը, իմ ասածի մեջ ամեն դեպքում իմաստ կա: Որսի պահով՝ իհարկե համաձայն չեմ, ինչ ստանդարտ սպանության ձգտումը, որ ադրբեջանը դրսևորում է մեր զինվորների նկատմամբ սահմանում, ինչ հստակ հրամանը՝ վնասել հենց Աշոտին: Էդ, ոնց որ վարձու սպանությունը, ոնց որ սպանություն զակազ տաս:

Իդեալում, այո, բոլորը պետք է հավասար ծառայեն, բայց քանի դեռ անձի գործոնը որոշիչ է, այսպես թե այնպես, ոմանց պետք է ավելի ուժեղ պաշտպանել: Սկզբունքորեն, քո մոտեցման դեպքում, պետք է նաև բողոքենք, թե ինչո՞ւ Փաշինյանը թիկնազոր ունի, իսկ հասարակ քաղաքացին՝ ոչ, չէ՞ որ իրենք հավասար են: Իսկ պատասխանը պարզ է, իր նկատմամբ որսը ավելի ուժեղ է:

Բարդ հարց է, իսկ դու պարզ լուծում ես առաջարկում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ ծառայմտությունդ պոստերում ես հանել, թե չես էլ ունեցել?
> Վախիդ չիպն էլ խփած ա չէ?


Ծառայամտության բացակայությունը Գայլ ջան, գալիս է անտերությունից :Ճ

Եթե շատ եք ուզում՝ քարոզարշավ սկսեք, թող վարչապետի ու էլի կարևոր այլ պաշտոնյաների զավակներին հատուկ անվտանգ պայմաններում ծառայելու իրավունք տրվի: Օրենքով:
Այսինքն օրենքով ամրագրենք դասակարգային արտոնությունները, օրենքի երկիր չե՞նք ուզում:
Եթե օրենքով չենք ուզում, ապա դրա անունը ապօրինի է, ինչքան ուզենաք հակառակը հիմնավորել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ* ջան, սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի, քանի դեռ մենք կայացած չենք, քանի դեռ մեր տիպի պետություններում անձն է որոշում, այլ ոչ թե համակարգը, իմ ասածի մեջ ամեն դեպքում իմաստ կա: Որսի պահով՝ իհարկե համաձայն չեմ, ինչ ստանդարտ սպանության ձգտումը, որ ադրբեջանը դրսևորում է մեր զինվորների նկատմամբ սահմանում, ինչ հստակ հրամանը՝ վնասել հենց Աշոտին: Էդ, ոնց որ վարձու սպանությունը, ոնց որ սպանություն զակազ տաս:
> 
> Իդեալում, այո, բոլորը պետք է հավասար ծառայեն, բայց քանի դեռ անձի գործոնը որոշիչ է, այսպես թե այնպես, ոմանց պետք է ավելի ուժեղ պաշտպանել: Սկզբունքորեն, քո մոտեցման դեպքում, պետք է նաև բողոքենք, թե ինչո՞ւ Փաշինյանը թիկնազոր ունի, իսկ հասարակ քաղաքացին՝ ոչ, չէ՞ որ իրենք հավասար են: Իսկ պատասխանը պարզ է, իր նկատմամբ որսը ավելի ուժեղ է:
> 
> Բարդ հարց է, իսկ դու պարզ լուծում ես առաջարկում:


Առաջարկում եմ վերանայել ու վերացնել վարչապետաորսաֆոբիան ու ճոռոմախտը :Ճ
Սպանության զակազը վաղուց տրված ա: Երկու տարի առաջ հարյուրից ավել զոհ ենք տվել: 
Էդ հարյուրից ո՞ր մեկի արյունն էր ավելի քիչ կարմիր:

----------


## Lion

*Վիշապ* ջան, եղբայր, փորձեմ նորից պարզաբանել - Ապրիլյան պատերազմի զոհերին, կոնկրետ մարդուն, սպանելու մոտիվ չի եղել, եղել է պատերազմ կամ պատերազմական գործողություն - այստեղ հնարավոր է կոնկրետ հրաման գա վնասել կոնկրետ մարդուն, իսկ եթե նման հրաման եղավ, այդ կոնկրետ մարդը սահմանում հաստատ ավելի խոցելի կլինի, քան թիկունքում:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.05.2018), Գաղթական (30.05.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ* ջան, եղբայր, փորձեմ նորից պարզաբանել - Ապրիլյան պատերազմի զոհերին, կոնկրետ մարդուն, սպանելու մոտիվ չի եղել, եղել է պատերազմ կամ պատերազմական գործողություն - այստեղ հնարավոր է կոնկրետ հրաման գա վնասել կոնկրետ մարդուն, իսկ եթե նման հրաման եղավ, այդ կոնկրետ մարդը սահմանում հաստատ ավելի խոցելի կլինի, քան թիկունքում:


Չեմ հոգնի նորից հիշացնել՝ Զավեր Կարապետյան, հերը վարչապետ չի եղել, ազերները կոնկրետ գողացել, բռնացել, սպանել են: Պատերազմական գործողություն, Քյարամ Սլոյան, Հրանտ Ղարիբյան, Հայկ Թորոյան... ոչ մեկ վարչապետի տղա չի եղել, բայց գլխատվել են: 
Բարեկամաբար առաջարկում եմ թարկել բուլշիթը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2018)

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, ստիպված եմ կրկին ու կրկին ասել - Զավեր Կարապետյանի հերը վարչապետ չէր, դրա համար էլ իր նկատմամբ կոնկրետ որս չի եղել, իսկ Աշոտի նկատմամբ կարող է լինել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Վիշապ ջան, մարդիկ ասում են մեր բանակը (ոչ մեկին անարգանք թող չլնի) քաքլան բանակ ա (հա ասում ենք հայերիս համար խսհմ-ական ոճը չէր կարա լիներ, բայց դե մինչև վերջերս լինում էին դեպքեր երբ զինվորների հիգիենայի պարագաները ծնողներն էին ուղարկում, խաղաղ վիճակում զոհված ժամկետային զինվորների մայրերն էլ կառավարության շենքի դեմ հա Նիկոլին են սպասում)... ոչ միայն պոստերում ում ու երբ գտնվելու քսիֆն է արագ տարածվում, այլ նաև մեծ հաշվով պատրաստ չենք առանց զգալի կորուստների անսպասելի գրոհներ հակադարձելու։ Ու վաբշե, ազերիների հետախուզությունը ավելի լավ ա աշխատում քան մեր հետախուզությունն ու հակահետախուզությունը իրար հետ վերցված։ Էս պայմաններում, հա, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, Աշոտին պոստեր պետք չի թողել, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ մեկին պետք չի թողել. բա ափսոս չեն էդ մատղաշ տղեքը, որ մեզնից տենց անհավասարաչափ ավելի հզոր հակառակորդի դեմ խրամատային պայքար են տանում...

Իսկ սարկազմը դեն, Վիշապի ասած տեռոր է պետք տեղալ հակառակորդի ամեն մի ընդվզման համար։ Նատուռի դմբո ձևի չեմ ջոկում, թե հաղթանակած կողմ լինելով ոնց ենք այս ամենին դիմանում ու սենց սուս ու փուս մնում։ Ամեն մի մեր զինվորի խփվելու համար պիտի բիրիքով հակառակորդին վատնենք ու ամբողջ աշխարհին դրա մասին տեղեկացնենք, որ այդ սնայպերը մյուս անգամ հարյուր անգամ մտածի, մինչև ձգանը քաշի...

----------

Life (31.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2018), Տրիբուն (30.05.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ծլմգ էն անեկդոտի նման գուՅտ արիր: Իբր ինչ որ մեկն էլ գրածիդ հակառակ բանն էր ասել: 
Թշնամու հետախուզությունն ավելի լավ ա աշխատում?, Ծլնգ որտեղից քեզէդպիսի ինֆորմացիա? եթե ռազմական գաղտնիք չի մեզ էլ լուսավորի:

----------

Lion (31.05.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

բլյա, էս ի՜նչ կարևոր թեմա եք երեք օր քննարկում

----------


## Interdenominational

Մեր գնդի շտաբի պետի տղան՝ մեր վաշտում էր, և ...ի՞նչ:
Ս.Օհանյանի որդին առաջին վաշտում սպա էր (ես երրոդ վաշտում էի)...ու ի՞նչ:
Չգիտեմ որ մի  բանաստեղծի որդին՝ մոտոհրաձգայինում էր, ու....ի՞նչ:

Այս ինչ մի վայնասուն եք բարձրացրել, հարգելիներս: Թ՞ե տարիների հետ ինտերնետների ու սմարթֆոնների սերունդը թուլակամ է դարձել: Ձեր քննարկումներից մեր պոստերի ծխահամ կիսաեփ հավի ծիծաղն էլ կգար...

----------

Jarre (31.05.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Առողջ տրամաբանությունն ասում ա, որ Գերագույն Գլխավոր Հրամանատարի որդու խոցելի լինելը խիստ ռիսկային ա, նման քայլի գնալը ռոմանտիկ:
Դե ի՞նչ, Նիկոլի նախորդ ռիսկային ու ռոմանտիկ քայլերը բերեցին էսօրվա փոփոխություններին, իսկ մենք մեր առողջ տրամաբանությամբ ֆորումներում ջուր ենք ծեծում, նենց որ թող էս էլ լինի ))
Ամեն դեպքում պետք չի նաև մոռանալ, որ Նիկոլի էսօրվա խորհրդատուների շարքում են նաև դիվանագիտական ողջ կորպուսը, ՊՆ-ն ու ԱԱԾ-ն են: Ու բնականաբար սաղ ռիսկերն էլ հաշված կորոշեն Աշոտի ծառայության տեսակն էլ, տեղն էլ, ձևն էլ:

----------

Lion (31.05.2018), Mr. Annoying (31.05.2018), Աթեիստ (31.05.2018), Արշակ (03.06.2018), Գաղթական (31.05.2018), Ուլուանա (31.05.2018), Տրիբուն (31.05.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս և վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջել եմ։

*էսօր հիվանդ եմ, քանի անկողնուց հելել եմ էսքանը գրում եմ։
Նիկոլի հետ կապ չունեցող նոր գրառումները կջնջեմ առանց բացատրելու։ Նույն ոճով շարունակվելու դեպքում հարց եմ բարձրացնելու քաղաքականության բաժնից որոշ մարդկանց ժամանակավոր արգելափակելու մասին։
Եթե դիմացինդ քո կարծիքին չի (իսկ քո կարծիքն ընդամենը կարծիք ա, ոչ թե աքսիոմ), կամ բացատրի, կամ անտեսի։ Վիրավորելը հաստատ սխալ ա։

----------

Lion (01.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (31.05.2018), Վիշապ (01.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

Վերջին թանկացումների հետ կապված հստակ հայտարարում եմ – 

Ոմանք թանկացումներ են կազմակերպում, որպեսզի մարդիկ դժգոհե՞ն Նիկոլից, ուրեմն իմացեք, հա, մեկը ես պատրաստ եմ դրան ու գլխավորապես երկու պահով:

1. Իրոք, եթե թանկացումները օբյեկտիվ են, ուրեմն օրինական դաշտում աշխատելով այդպես էլ պետք է լինի ու, ավելի լավ է այսպես, քան կեղծ էժանությունը, երբ իրականում իբր ինչ որ բան ես էժան եմ գնում, բայց պետական բյուջեն հարկեր չի ստանում և իմ էժան գնելն իրականում պետական բյուջեի հավաքագրումների, իսկ արդյունքում նաև պետության հզորության ու հետևանքում նաև իմ բարեկեցության վրա է ազդում:

2. Վստահ եմ, որ սա արհեստական աժիոտաժ է և, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգի ընկնի, գները մեծ հաշվով կստանան առնվազն այն տեսքը, ինչ հիմա – վճարվող հարկերի հաշվի արվող թանկացումները կհակակշռվեն առողջ տնտեսական մրցակցությամբ:

Դուխով, պարոն Փաշինյան, մենք քո հետ ենք ու բլոկ ենք անում մեծ, թանկացումների տրված խանութներին:

----------

Chuk (03.06.2018), Sagittarius (02.06.2018), Աթեիստ (02.06.2018), Գաղթական (02.06.2018), Տրիբուն (02.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վերջին թանկացումների հետ կապված հստակ հայտարարում եմ – 
> 
> Ոմանք թանկացումներ են կազմակերպում, որպեսզի մարդիկ դժգոհե՞ն Նիկոլից, ուրեմն իմացեք, հա, մեկը ես պատրաստ եմ դրան ու գլխավորապես երկու պահով:
> 
> 1. Իրոք, եթե թանկացումները օբյեկտիվ են, ուրեմն օրինական դաշտում աշխատելով այդպես էլ պետք է լինի ու, ավելի լավ է այսպես, քան կեղծ էժանությունը, երբ իրականում իբր ինչ որ բան ես էժան եմ գնում, բայց պետական բյուջեն հարկեր չի ստանում և իմ էժան գնելն իրականում պետական բյուջեի հավաքագրումների, իսկ արդյունքում նաև պետության հզորության ու հետևանքում նաև իմ բարեկեցության վրա է ազդում:
> 
> 2. Վստահ եմ, որ սա արհեստական աժիոտաժ է և, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգի ընկնի, գները մեծ հաշվով կստանան առնվազն այն տեսքը, ինչ հիմա – վճարվող հարկերի հաշվի արվող թանկացումները կհակակշռվեն առողջ տնտեսական մրցակցությամբ:
> 
> Դուխով, պարոն Փաշինյան, մենք քո հետ ենք ու բլոկ ենք անում մեծ, թանկացումների տրված խանութներին:


Լիոն ջան, ողջունում եմ դիրքորոշումդ, ինչպես նաև գնաճին պատրաստակամությունդ, բայց այն երկրում, որտեղ բնակչության 30% աղքատության շեմից ցածր վիճակում ա (սրանց 60% քաղաքաբնակ են, ի դեպ), ու նվազագույն պարենային զամբյուղը այդ մարդկանց ամսեկան սպառման առնվազն 70% է կազմում, մոտ 20% գյուղմթերքների գնաճը կատաստրոֆիկ է։ ԱԱՀ-ի գնի մեջ մտցնելու տարբեր ձևեր կան, ու Sagittarius-ի երեկ բերածը ամենատարածվածն է վերջնական սպառողին մանրածախ առևտրում, ինչից պիտի ակնհայտ լիներ, որ միանգամից 18-20% գնաճ էր լինելու։ Կարո՞ղ ա կարգավորվի։ Կարո՛ղ ա, կարող ա դա լինի նաև սուպերմարկետների մրցունակության նվազեցման ու մանրածավալ կրպակների մրցունակության բարձրացման հաշվին, բայց տուժելու է նաև ներքին արտադրողը։ Կան գյուղատնտեսական ոլորտներ, որոնցում Հայաստանը չի կարող գնային մրցակցություն ապահովել ֆունդամենտալ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով։ Օրինակ կարծում եմ այս քայլով մսային անասնաբուծությունը Հայաստանում մի եկրու տարով հետ ընկավ։ Ու սրա բազմաթիվ պատճառներ կան, բայց հիմնական պարզը հենց economies of scale-ն ա... ու սա կարող է բերել նրան, որ ներքին արտադրանքի հում մսի առևտրի էլ ավելի մեծ մասը անցնելու ա ստվերային շուկա, այսիքն ԽԾԲ անասնապահի մորթած անասունից փայ առնելը, ինչից երկիրը հարկային տեսանկյունից հաստատ չի շահելու։ Հա, գիտեմ, էս ա գալու են ինձ «mainsplain» անեն, որ ղալաթ են արել, դու մենակ հնարավորություն տուր, տես ոնց ա միջին ու փոքր բիզնեսը բարգավաճում, խոզերն ու ոչխարները դուխով արածում ու չաղ-չաղ միս տալիս ու նման անհեթեթություններ... դրա համար միանգամից ասեմ՝ չհամոզեցիք։ Գյուղատնտեսությունը մենակ շաքարի ներմուծում չի, որ մենաշնորհը հանես, ու սաղ կարգավորվի։ Գյուղատնտեսության վրա մի զարգացած երկիր չի, որ ոտ ու ձեռ ա ջարդել. գյուղատնտեսությունը այլանդակ դժվար ոլորտ ա տնտեսական կառավարման տեսանկյունից։ Հա, արածները քյանդրբազություն էր, բայց դրա փոխարեն ոչինչ չառաջարկելով հանելը, թե ինչ է օրենքը ավետարան է բոլորիս համար, ու բոլորս պիտի հավասար լինենք, մի քիչ... անհեռատես է։ Կարող ա փորձեն արագ կառավարական որոշումներով շտկեն հարցը, բայց եսիմ... էլի կարկատաններ են լինելու, ու պետք չի նաև մոռանալ, որ մեր տնտեսական պարտնյոր երկրների մեծ մասը գյուղատնտեսական large scale արտադրողներ են, ու ցանկացած ներքին արտադրողին օրինական արտոնությունների դիմաց փոխզիջումներ են պահանջելու։

Վոբշըմ բարդ ա, ու թող ես ամենասխալվողը լինեմ, բայց այստեղ ինձ համար լավատես լինելը դժվար ա։ Ու չեմ սիրում վատատեսություն տարածել, ու կառավարության ծրագրի մասին էլ բերանս բացել չեմ ուզում, բայց գյուղատնտեսության տեսլականները՝ hollllly shit! Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ իրենց թվում ա թե նոր Հայաստանում պամիդոր-վարունգը դուխով ա աճելու։ Էլի թող հազար անգամ ես սխալը լինեմ, բայց աստված չանի գյուղատնտեսության իրենց մանկամտային մոտեցումն այս ամբողջ դրական շարժման վերջը բերի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգ, հավայի պանիկյոռ բաներ ես անում, հորս արև: Պրիտոմ գլխիցդ դուրս։ 

Նախ, ԱԱՀ-ն գնի մեջ չի մտցվում։ ԱԱՀ-ի հարկման բազան ապրանքի կամ ծառայության արժեքն ա՝ առնաց ԱԱՀ-ի։ Այսինքն, ԱԱՀ-ն դրվում ա գնի վրա: Ու կրկնում եմ, գյուղմթերքի թանկացումը եթե արժանահավա ա, նշանակում ա սուպերմարկեների տրամարած սաղ ինֆոն արժանահավատ ա: Այսինքն, իրանք ներկայացնում են հավաստի պայմանագրային գներ ու ծավալներ: Իսկ սա բուլշիթ ա: Քանի որ սուպերմարկետների ոչ ձեռքբերման գներն են հավաստի, ոչ էլ ծավալները: Երևան Սիթին ոչ միայն ԱՁ-եր ա բացել իրա ներսում, այլ նաև աշխատանքի ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սաղ ՀԴՄ-ները անջատած էր աշխատում, ու որպես չեկ էն երկաաաար թուղթն էր տալիս, որը իրա պահեստի մուտք ու ելք ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ՀԴՄ չի: ՈՒ ժողովուրդը, մեկն էլ ես, էտ թուղթը վերցնում ու դուրս էինք գալիս: Ասածս էն ա, որ համ էլ շրջանառությունն են թաքցրել, մի այլ կարգի: сечешь ? Այսինքն, սուպերմարկետում գյուղմթերքի գինը արժանահավտ գին չի, որ դու դրա հիմանվրա վերլուծություն անես։ Ու Նիկոլը շատ ճիշտ ա ասում, իրանք դեռ մնացել են Սերժիկի ժամանակներում, երբ կարային պրիմիտիվ մուտիլովկեքով շանտաժ անեին, ու դու էլ գիտականորեն էտ հաստատեիր։ 

Հիմա, կառավարության ծրագրի գյուղատնտեսության մասը ․․․․․ հասկանում եմ, որ հազար էջանոց մանրամասն վերլուծություն ես ուզում։ Բայց կարա՞ս մի երկու բառոն ասես, թե ինչը դուրս չի եկել, ու ինչումն ա մանկամտությունը։ 

Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես էլ էսօր առավոտը ծրագիրը կարդացել, ու դուրս էկել ա։ Ես ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ կարճ, կոնկրոտ, բոլորին հասկանալի տեքստերը ու հատուկ կարծիք ունեմ երկար ու ճոռոմ ծրագրերի ու գրածները վերաբերյալ  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------

Chuk (03.06.2018), Lion (02.06.2018), Sagittarius (02.06.2018), Գաղթական (02.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, հավայի պանիկյոռ բաներ ես անում, հորս արև: Պրիտոմ գլխիցդ դուրս։ 
> 
> Նախ, ԱԱՀ-ն գնի մեջ չի մտցվում։ ԱԱՀ-ի հարկման բազան ապրանքի կամ ծառայության արժեքն ա՝ առնաց ԱԱՀ-ի։ Այսինքն, ԱԱՀ-ն դրվում ա գնի վրա: Ու կրկնում եմ, գյուղմթերքի թանկացումը եթե արժանահավա ա, նշանակում ա սուպերմարկեների տրամարած սաղ ինֆոն արժանահավատ ա: Այսինքն, իրանք ներկայացնում են հավաստի պայմանագրային գներ ու ծավալներ: Իսկ սա բուլշիթ ա: Քանի որ սուպերմարկետների ոչ ձեռքբերման գներն են հավաստի, ոչ էլ ծավալները: Երևան Սիթին ոչ միայն ԱՁ-եր ա բացել իրա ներսում, այլ նաև աշխատանքի ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սաղ ՀԴՄ-ները անջատած էր աշխատում, ու որպես չեկ էն երկաաաար թուղթն էր տալիս, որը իրա պահեստի մուտք ու ելք ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ՀԴՄ չի: ՈՒ ժողովուրդը, մեկն էլ ես, էտ թուղթը վերցնում ու դուրս էինք գալիս: Ասածս էն ա, որ համ էլ շրջանառությունն են թաքցրել, մի այլ կարգի: сечешь ? Այսինքն, սուպերմարկետում գյուղմթերքի գինը արժանահավտ գին չի, որ դու դրա հիմանվրա վերլուծություն անես։ Ու Նիկոլը շատ ճիշտ ա ասում, իրանք դեռ մնացել են Սերժիկի ժամանակներում, երբ կարային պրիմիտիվ մուտիլովկեքով շանտաժ անեին, ու դու էլ գիտականորեն էտ հաստատեիր։ 
> 
> Հիմա, կառավարության ծրագրի գյուղատնտեսության մասը ․․․․․ հասկանում եմ, որ հազար էջանոց մանրամասն վերլուծություն ես ուզում։ Բայց կարա՞ս մի երկու բառոն ասես, թե ինչը դուրս չի եկել, ու ինչումն ա մանկամտությունը։ 
> 
> Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես էլ էսօր առավոտը ծրագիրը կարդացել, ու դուրս էկել ա։ Ես ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ կարճ, կոնկրոտ, բոլորին հասկանալի տեքստերը ու հատուկ կարծիք ունեմ երկար ու ճոռոմ ծրագրերի ու գրածները վերաբերյալ


օքեյ, սաղ քո ասածն ա... նատուռի հավես չունեմ, ծրագիրն էլ՝ բոլորիս ղուրբան

----------

Տրիբուն (02.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> օքեյ, սաղ քո ասածն ա... նատուռի հավես չունեմ, ծրագիրն էլ՝ բոլորիս ղուրբան


Չէ կյանքուլ, սաղ քո ասածն ա։ Սեր և համերաշխություն էլի ․․․ փլիզ ․․․․  :Love:

----------

Ծլնգ (02.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ կյանքուլ, սաղ քո ասածն ա։ Սեր և համերաշխություն էլի ․․․ փլիզ ․․․․


«Պարոն Տրիբուն, դուք սիրելո՞ւ բան եք, որ ձեզ սիրենք...» ©  :LOL:

----------

Tiger29 (02.06.2018), Տրիբուն (02.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

*Ծլնգ* ջան, կրկնեմ - կեղծ երևույթները, այն էլ տնտեսության մեջ, անընդունելի են: Ու պարզվում է, որ մեզ ամենևին էլ ոմանք լավություն չեն արել, երբ ցածր գներ են ցույց տվել գյուղամթերքների համար, քանի որ իրականում նրանք հարկեր չեն մուծել: Ու դեռ հարց է, ավելի լավ է բյուջետային աշխատողը գյուղամթերքն առնի նոր գներով, բայց սուպերմարկետը հարկ մուծի, քան սուպերմակետը հարկը թաքցնի, հարկ չմուծի ու արդյունքում բյուջետային աշխատողը ցածր աշխատավարձ ստանա:

Ի դեպ, Սիթին արդեն հրաժարվեց գնելը բարձրացնելուց - պարզ է, չէ՞, որ իրենք էլ հասկացան՝ այդ շանտաժն ամենից առաջ կործանելու էր հենց իրենց ու իրենք ժամանակին հասկացան, որ ավելի լավ է օրենքի դաշտում աշխատեն: Ինձ թվում է սա արդեն իսկ վերջակետ է դնում այս թեմայում...

----------

Գաղթական (02.06.2018), Տրիբուն (02.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Պարոն Տրիբուն, դուք սիրելո՞ւ բան եք, որ ձեզ սիրենք...»


Սիրուն, դե նայի




> Պատրաստ ենք օրենքների խստագույն պահպանմամբ շարունակել մեր գործունեությունը. սեփականատերեր (լուսանկարներ)
> http://www.1in.am/2364378.html


Էլի քոնն ես առաջ տանելու, թե՞ հասկացար ինչ ա կատարվում: Ջոգում ես, որ գյուղացին կապ չունի, ու տուտ նի պրիչոմ: Սաղ սուպերմարկետների մուտւլովկեքն են:

----------

Chuk (03.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.06.2018), Sagittarius (02.06.2018), Գաղթական (02.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սիրուն, դե նայի
> 
> 
> 
> Էլի քոնն ես առաջ տանելու, թե՞ հասկացար ինչ ա կատարվում: Ջոգում ես, որ գյուղացին կապ չունի, ու տուտ նի պրիչոմ: Սաղ սուպերմարկետների մուտւլովկեքն են:


Տրիբուն ջան (սիրուն չէ, կյանքուլ չէ, յազվա չէ, այլ՝ Տրիբուն), ես քեզ արդեն ասել եմ, որ սաղ քո ասածն ա, ի՞նչ ես կպել ջանիցս... հա, համարի էս հիմարին կարեցար բացատրես էլ, կյանք էլ սովորեցնես, սուպերմարկետների մուտիլովկեքն էլ ապացուցեցիր ձեռի հետ (ինչը ես ոչ էլ հերքել էի, ի դեպ)։ Թող տնտեսությունը կեղծ երևույթներից ազատվի, կովն ու ոչխարն էլ խոտը ուտի՝ բարգավաճի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան (սիրուն չէ, կյանքուլ չէ, յազվա չէ, այլ՝ Տրիբուն), ես քեզ արդեն ասել եմ, որ սաղ քո ասածն ա, ի՞նչ ես կպել ջանիցս... հա, համարի էս հիմարին կարեցար բացատրես էլ, կյանք էլ սովորեցնես, սուպերմարկետների մուտիլովկեքն էլ ապացուցեցիր ձեռի հետ (ինչը ես ոչ էլ հերքել էի, ի դեպ)։ Թող տնտեսությունը կեղծ երևույթներից ազատվի, կովն ու ոչխարն էլ խոտը ուտի՝ բարգավաճի։


Չէ չէ ... ես ուզում եմ քեզ համոզել .... ու արդեն շատ վաղուց

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ չէ ... ես ուզում եմ քեզ համոզել .... ու արդեն շատ վաղուց


դե ուրեմն ասեմ, որ սխալ տակտիկա ես ընտրել... էն էլ շատ վաղուց  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

> http://www.1in.am/2364378.html


Էս Սաս Գրուպից Ստեփան Սահակյանը չիդեմ ովա, բայց կարծում եմ լուրջ հոգեբանի կարիք ունի..
Հլը տնաշենի ստորագրությունը

----------


## Ծլնգ

*Մոդերատորական. կառավարության ծրագրի մասին քննարկումը տեղափոխվել է «Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեությունը» թեմա։ Խնդրում եմ կառավարությանը վերաբերող քննարկումները անել այն թեմայում, իսկ այս թեման պահել զուտ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի քաղաքական գործչի մասին մտքեր արտահայտելու համար։*

----------


## Smokie

Ես դեռ թավշյա հեղափոխության օրերին էլ, իր վարչապետության առաջին օրն էլ ու հիմա էլ հավատում եմ/ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ ինքը Մոնթեի պես... կամ լավ, թեկուզ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի, Կարեն Դեմիրճայի և բազմաթիվ այլ հայ մեծերի  պես հետագայում համարվելու ա մեծ մարդ,  մեծ բարեփոխող՝ խոսելու են իր  մասին նաև հաջորդ դարում ու իր պատվին մի օր կանգնեցվելու ա, իսկապես  իրեն արժանի մի արձան:  :Wink:  
 Ինքը քայլերը արել ա ապացուցելու, որ մեր օրում դեռ մնացել են նման անմահ հերոսներ քաղաքականության մեջ: :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gayl

Մեղա, մեղա հայ մեծ Վազգեն Սարգսյան:

----------

Freeman (28.06.2018), Smokie (27.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2018), Ծլնգ (25.06.2018), Շինարար (25.06.2018), Տրիբուն (26.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես դեռ թավշյա հեղափոխության օրերին էլ, իր վարչապետության առաջին օրն էլ ու հիմա էլ հավատում եմ/ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ ինքը Մոնթեի պես... կամ լավ, թեկուզ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի, Կարեն Դեմիրճայի և բազմաթիվ այլ հայ մեծերի  պես հետագայում համարվելու ա մեծ մարդ,  մեծ բարեփոխող՝ խոսելու են իր  մասին նաև հաջորդ դարում ու իր պատվին մի օր կանգնեցվելու ա, իսկապես  իրեն արժանի մի արձան:  
>  Ինքը քայլերը արել ա ապացուցելու, որ մեր օրում դեռ մնացել են նման անմահ հերոսներ քաղաքականության մեջ:


Սմոք ջան, արի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի կողքը որևէ մեկի անունը մի դիր, հա՞։ Կամ եթե շատ ես ուզում դնել, դեգեներալ Մանվելինը դիր, որովհետև հենց Վազգեն Սարգսյանի շնորհիվ ա, որ էսօր Մանվելներ կան։ Հասկացանք, որ հեղափոխություն ա էղել, բայց պետք չի թացն ու չորը խառնել։

----------

Smokie (27.06.2018), Աթեիստ (25.06.2018), Շինարար (25.06.2018), Վիշապ (27.06.2018), Տրիբուն (26.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

27 տարվա անկախության ընքացքում երկու լուրջ ձեռքբերում ենք ունեցել. ստեղծել ենք թալանչիների բանակ ու լիքը միֆեր. հերոս, արձան, գեներալներ, սպարապետ, մեղա մեղա, պետականամետներ, նժդեհամոլներ, պաաաաայ: Էս մի հիսուն տարի էլ պետք ա, որ պատմությունն ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը դնի: Էն էլ եսիմ կդնի՞:

----------

Ծլնգ (26.06.2018), Շինարար (26.06.2018), Վիշապ (27.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> 27 տարվա անկախության ընքացքում երկու լուրջ ձեռքբերում ենք ունեցել. ստեղծել ենք թալանչիների բանակ ու լիքը միֆեր. հերոս, արձան, գեներալներ, սպարապետ, մեղա մեղա, պետականամետներ, նժդեհամոլներ, պաաաաայ: Էս մի հիսուն տարի էլ պետք ա, որ պատմությունն ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը դնի: Էն էլ եսիմ կդնի՞:


Էդ պետականամետ բառից որպես դրական ինչ որ գաղափար ազատվել ա պետք։ Պետության իմաստը քաղաքացիների բարօրությունն ա, երբ գործիչը իր համար որևէ սնամեջ իդեալոգիա դարձնում ա ավելի առաջնային քան համընդհանուր բարօրությունը ինչ ուզում ես դա կոչի ի վերջո ասել ասողը դառնում ա ստահակների վերջին հանգրվանը

----------

Mr. Annoying (26.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018), Ուլուանա (26.06.2018), Վիշապ (27.06.2018), Տրիբուն (26.06.2018)

----------


## Norton

> 27 տարվա անկախության ընքացքում երկու լուրջ ձեռքբերում ենք ունեցել. ստեղծել ենք թալանչիների բանակ ու լիքը միֆեր. հերոս, արձան, գեներալներ, սպարապետ, մեղա մեղա, պետականամետներ, նժդեհամոլներ, պաաաաայ: Էս մի հիսուն տարի էլ պետք ա, որ պատմությունն ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը դնի: Էն էլ եսիմ կդնի՞:


Մի սերունդ՝ ճիշտ կրթական համակարգ ու միջավայրի փոփոխությունը։ Հայ հասարակությունը այդքան կարծրացած չի, համապատասխան պայմաններում լավ էլ առաջադեմ մտածելակերպ ունի։ )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի սերունդ՝ ճիշտ կրթական համակարգ ու միջավայրի փոփոխությունը։ Հայ հասարակությունը այդքան կարծրացած չի, համապատասխան պայմաններում լավ էլ առաջադեմ մտածելակերպ ունի։ )


Բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց նայի, ես պահին երկու կալանավորված կա, որոնց վրա գործ ա հարուցված, երկուսն էլ գեներալ: Գեներալի կոչումի ինչպիսի նսեմացում պատերազմող երկրում: Հայաստանուն հիմա, որ գեներալ ես ասում միանգամից հասկանում ես հասատագլուխ, հարուստ, անգրագետ, պատերազմի հետ անհասկանալի կապ ունեցած եզ:

----------

Վիշապ (27.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց նայի, ես պահին երկու կալանավորված կա, որոնց վրա գործ ա հարուցված, երկուսն էլ գեներալ: Գեներալի կոչումի ինչպիսի նսեմացում պատերազմող երկրում: Հայաստանուն հիմա, որ գեներալ ես ասում միանգամից հասկանում ես հասատագլուխ, հարուստ, անգրագետ, պատերազմի հետ անհասկանալի կապ ունեցած եզ:


Դրա համար ներմուծում ենք դեգեներալ տերմինը ու սկսում իրարից տարբերել գեներալներին ու դեգեներալներին։

----------


## Norton

> Բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց նայի, ես պահին երկու կալանավորված կա, որոնց վրա գործ ա հարուցված, երկուսն էլ գեներալ: Գեներալի կոչումի ինչպիսի նսեմացում պատերազմող երկրում: Հայաստանուն հիմա, որ գեներալ ես ասում միանգամից հասկանում ես հասատագլուխ, հարուստ, անգրագետ, պատերազմի հետ անհասկանալի կապ ունեցած եզ:


Դե որովհետև դրվածքը ոնց որ բոլոր ոլորտներում եղելա ոչ թե մասնագետին աճացնեն այլ անգրագետ յուրայինին։ Ամբողջ պետական ապառատն էլ նույնն էր։ Նորմալ ոստիկանի տես Երանոսյան, գեներալի տեղ իրանք, որովհետև իրանք նույն ալիքի տակ են կաորւմ են իրար հետ լեզու գտնեն  :Smile:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Հարևանս ասում ա՝ «էն վախտ, որ կնիկս լավ ճաշ էր պատրաստում, ասում էի սարքածդ ճաշը Մեսսիից լավն ա :Հիմա որ լավ ճաշ ա սարքում, ասում եմ՝ պատրաստածդ բոռշը նենց լավն ա, ոնց որ Նիկոլը ըլնի»  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (06.07.2018), Տրիբուն (06.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հարևանս ասում ա՝ «էն վախտ, որ կնիկս լավ ճաշ էր պատրաստում, ասում էի սարքածդ ճաշը Մեսսիից լավն ա :Հիմա որ լավ ճաշ ա սարքում, ասում եմ՝ պատրաստածդ բոռշը նենց լավն ա, ոնց որ Նիկոլը ըլնի»


Սաղ օրը Նիկոլի միսնա ուտում...

----------


## Life

Նիկոլը ՆԱՏՕ-ի գագաթնաժողովին իրա upper-intermediate ինգլիշով (:so cute) խզար ա անում: Հանդիպում ա, որ ունենումա  :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (13.07.2018), Տրիբուն (13.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը ՆԱՏՕ-ի գագաթնաժողովին իրա upper-intermediate ինգլիշով (:so cute) խզար ա անում: Հանդիպում ա, որ ունենումա


Ինձ վերջին հարցազրույցի էս պահը ահագին դուրս եկավ։ 

Հայաստանի նկատմամբ ԵՄ քաղաքականության մեջ որևէ շոշափելի փոփոխություն չկա. Փաշինյան




> «Մենք ,ըստ էության, մեր անելիքները գիտենք, և մեր գործընկերները պետք է ճշտեն իրենց անելիքները: Մեր հեղափոխությունից հետո Եվրամիությունից լսել ենք բազմաթիվ ողջունող հայտարարություններ, բայց քաղաքականության մեջ որևէ շոշափելի փոփոխություն չկա:Եվրամիության քաղաքականությունը նույնն է, ինչ 4 ամիս առաջ, և կարծում ենք, որ պետք է կամ հայտարարությունների ոգևորված տոնայնությունն իջեցնեն, կամ քաղաքականությունը էականորեն փոխեն»,- նշեց Փաշինյանը:


Վերջին տարիներին իրոք ԵՄ-ն կորցրեը նախկին հմայքը ու ահավոր շատացել ա ջուրը ու տուֆտոցին։ Կամ կոնկրետացրեք ձեր ասելիքն ու անելիքը, կամ զահլա մի տարեք։ Էս ա Նիկոլն ասել, ու շատ տեղին։

----------

Life (13.07.2018), Mephistopheles (13.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (13.07.2018), Ruby Rue (13.07.2018), Sagittarius (13.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (13.07.2018), Անվերնագիր (13.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս լրիվ հարցազրույցն ա, եթե հավես ունեք նայելու։  Ասեմ, որ ինձ շատ դուր են եկել, և շեշտադրումները, և ակնկալիքները, և անկեղծությունն ու թափանցիկությունը։  Ակումբում սաղ էլ գիտեն իմ եվրոպա-արևմտա-հակվածությունը։ Բայց ինքս ԵՄ համակարգին, աշխատանքին, բյորոկրատիային շատ լավ ծանոթ լինելով, գիտեմ թե ինչ մակարդակի տուֆտոցիով կարա էտ ինստիտուտը զբաղված լինի, որը հաճախ սահմանակցում ա փիս դիլետանտության հետ։ Նենց որ, ճիշտ ա էն հայտարարությունը, որ ձեր աջակցությամբ կամ առանց դրա մենք մեր անելիքը գիտենք ու անելու ենք։

----------

Gayl (13.07.2018), Lion (13.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (14.07.2018), Գաղթական (13.07.2018), Վիշապ (13.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բրյուսելի հայկական եկեղեցի էլա եկել:
Էդ թաղամասը երևի մեկ էլ Եղեռնի 100-ամյակին էր էդքան բազմամարդ եղել ))

----------

Gayl (13.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բրյուսելի օդանավակայանում իմ բրիֆինգի մի հատվածը պարզաբանման կարիք ունի:
> 
> Բանը եղել է այսպես. ԵՄ գործընկերներից մեկի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ տարակուսանք հայտնեցի, որ ԵՄ-ն հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանի համար նախատեսվող աջակցության ծավալը չի ավելացնում:
> 
> ԵՄ մի պաշտոնյա արձագանքեց, թե ինչու՞ եք այդպես ասում, 10 միլիոն եվրոյով ավելացրել ենք:
> 
> Ես էլ ասացի, որ մենք մի քանի քրեական գործերով արդեն 42 միլիոն դոլար ենք գեներացրել, ու եթե մեր հայտնի կոռուպցիոներներից մեկին մի լավ թափ տանք, գրպաններից այդքան գումար կթափվի:
> 
> Ասածիս իմաստն այն է, որ ժողովրդավարական Հայաստանը շատ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերմունք է ակնկալում:


Վա՞տ ա։ Փաստորեն ԵՄ-ից ավելի շատ փող ա ուզում, չեն տալիս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վա՞տ ա։ Փաստորեն ԵՄ-ից ավելի շատ փող ա ուզում, չեն տալիս։


Շատ փող չի ուզում, բայց 10 մլն եվրոյի համար էլ չի ուզում վիզ ծռի, ու ճիշտ ա անում:

----------

Lion (14.07.2018), Գաղթական (14.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.07.2018), Շինարար (14.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էտ 160 միլիոնն էլ, նենց չի, որ հանում քեշ տալիս են ձեռներս, մենք էլ տժում ենք: Դրա մի ահագին մասը կարող ա նենց անիմաստ ու հավայի ծրագրերի վրա գնա, որ մտքովդ էլ չի անացնում:

----------

Lion (14.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ փող չի ուզում, բայց 10 մլն եվրոյի համար էլ չի ուզում վիզ ծռի, ու ճիշտ ա անում:


Բա ի՞նչ ա ուզում։ Ավելի լուրջ վերաբերմունքը ո՞րն ա։ Մինչև հիմա «վերաբերմունք» բառը, էն էլ էս տիպի կոնտեքստում, կնշանակեր էն, ինչ հասկանում եմ․ «ավելի շատ փող»։

----------

Ծլնգ (14.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վա՞տ ա։ Փաստորեն ԵՄ-ից ավելի շատ փող ա ուզում, չեն տալիս։


Բայց խի՞ ա վատ չեն սնանկանա թող տան էլի հավայի մսխում են։ Չնայած Նիկոլը նկատի ուներ իմ կարծիքով առաջընթաց Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերություններում դիրքորոշում Արցախի հարցում փողն էլ չի խանգարի։ Մի քիչ ուղեղս չի կարողանում ընկալել ասածի կոնկրետ որ տառն էր արժանի վատ որակման։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ի՞նչ ա ուզում։ Ավելի լուրջ վերաբերմունքը ո՞րն ա։ Մինչև հիմա «վերաբերմունք» բառը, էն էլ էս տիպի կոնտեքստում, կնշանակեր էն, ինչ հասկանում եմ․ «ավելի շատ փող»։


Մինչեւ հիմա, կարող ա, բայց ոչ հիմա  :Jpit: )

Ասեմ, Հայաստանին տանում ես Բրյուսել, ջան-ջիգյար յանի, մի երկու սթից գովաբանում, յանի էս ինչ մի լավն եք դուք, սենց դեմոկրատական հեղափոխություն եք անում, ու քեզնից կես ժամ հետո Մոգերինին կողքի սենյակում դեմոկրատ Ալիեւի հետ ԵՄ-Ադրբեջան համագործակցության համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրում: Սա առնվազն չի դզում: 

Կամ էլ երեւի սպասում են, որ Պառաշենկոյի պես պիտի սաղ օրը փող խնդրենք ու մնանք նույն ձեւի կամ ավելի կոռումպացված ոնց նախկինում, բայց սաղ օրը գոռանք, որ ռուսները մեզ կերան, փրկեք։ Կամ Մոլդովայի ու Վրաստանի պես ազգային դրոշի կողքը ԵՄ դրոշները շարենք, յանի մենք էլ ենք անդամ։ 

Ասում եմ, ԵՄ-ն գնալով ավելի անհասկանալի ամդառնում , ու փողը ստեղ կապ չունի։

----------

Lion (14.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (14.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու վաբշե ԵՄ-ն կարող ա աշխարհի ամենալավ տեղն ա, բայց ԵՄ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը սնանկ ա, ու էտ իրանց էլ շատ լավ հայտնի։

----------

Freeman (14.07.2018), Lion (14.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեւան Պողոսյանը ահագին լավ բացատրել ա, թե ինչն ինչոց ա։

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/VymgzPAZ7S

----------

Գաղթական (14.07.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ու էտ 160 միլիոնն էլ, նենց չի, որ հանում քեշ տալիս են ձեռներս, մենք էլ տժում ենք: Դրա մի ահագին մասը կարող ա նենց անիմաստ ու հավայի ծրագրերի վրա գնա, որ մտքովդ էլ չի անացնում:


Օրինակ սրա վրա երևի մի երկու միլիոն https://168.am/2017/07/07/817033.html

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ սրա վրա երևի մի երկու միլիոն https://168.am/2017/07/07/817033.html


Սրա օգտակարության մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ոչ էլ գիտեմ, թե ինչքան փող ա ծախսվել։ Կարող ա շատ էլ լավ բան ա։ Բայց հաստատ լիքը ուրիշ հավայի ծրագրեր կան, որոնց վրա փող ա ծախսվել ու ծախսվում, վերջում սիրուն նկարներ, evaluation, impact բլա բլա ․․ բայց իրականում ոչ մի օգուտ։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, իմ համար կարևորը էն էր որ առաջին անգամ ՀՀ վարչապետի բերանից լսում ենք ոչ թե մուտիլովկա, ոչ թե դեբիլ հայացքով «շնորհակալություն, շնորհակալություն ձեր աջակցության համար», այլ կոնկրետ մեսիջ․ ախպեր մենք մեր անելիքը գիտենք, ու նենց չի, որ էտ անելիքը դնելու ենք կախվախության մեջ ԵՄ-ից ստացվելիք կամ չստացվելիք փողերից։ Թե հիմա ինչքանով ա դա իրականություն դառնալու, դա դեռ կտեսնենք, բայց գոնե էս պահին դրությամբ ահագին ոգեշնչող ա: 

Ես իմ պրակտիկայում չգիտեմ գոնե մի երկիր, որը դոնորների փողերով երկիր ա դառել: Փողը լավ բան ա, բայց երբ ինքդ ես աշխատում, մեկ էլ ինքդ ես որոշում, թե ոնց ծախսես։ 

ԵՄ-ն տեղով մքտի, գիտության, նարորարության, առաջընթացի, մարդու իրավունքների ու սենց բաների աղբյուր ա: Բայց էտ ամեն ինչից օգուտ ստանալը հաստատ չի հանգում, Սերժիկին 150  միլիոն էինք տալու, ձեզ 160 միլիոն կտանք, ծաղկեք, զորացեքին։

----------

Chuk (14.07.2018), Lion (14.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (14.07.2018), Գաղթական (14.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հավելյալ 10 միլիոնն էլ ա մեսիջ, որ հլը կտեսնենք ինչ եք անում, բայց մենք էլ ենք ոգեշնչված, ու դրա համար no request made €10 միլիոն առ եք  ձեր հայեցողության։

Իսկ Նիկոլն ինքն ա ասում, թե իր ուզածը ինչ ա․



> Բանը եղել է այսպես. ԵՄ գործընկերներից մեկի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ տարակուսանք հայտնեցի, որ ԵՄ-ն հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանի համար նախատեսվող *աջակցության ծավալը չի ավելացնում*:


Ստեղ ոչ թե Արցախի ճանաչման հարց ա (ԵՄ-ը տենց ֆորին փոլիսի չարթեր չունի, որ Արցախի մասով «պադդերժկա» անի), կամ Ադրբեջանին տնգելու (դրանում Հայաստանը ասելիք չունի, էդ իրենց երկկողմանի որոշելիքն ա), այլ հենց աջակցության ծավալների ավելացման, այսինքն մինչև հիմա ինչ աջակցություն կար, դրա ծավալների կտրուկ ավելացում ա ուզում։ Ավել փող, ուրիշ ոչինչ։

Իսկ մնացածի պահով արդեն կողքից են սիրունացնում, յանի չէ, մենք սենց ենք, նենց ենք, ինքներս ենք անելու ու տենց բաներ։ Բա էլ ի՞նչ աջակցություն։ Անող եք, ասեք՝ առ եք ձեր փողերը, ձեզնից մենակ ծափ տալ ենք սպասում, մնացածը մենք կանենք․․․

Ուղղակի օբիդնի ա, ջոկում ես, որ էսքան հեղափոխություն արին, իսկ սրանք դեռ թերահավատությամբ մենակ €10 միլիոն են վրից ավելացնում, էն քյաչալ Աշոտյանն էլ կանգնում ասում ա՝ սրա՞ համար էիք հեղափոխություն անում։

Իսկ Նիկոլի այնպես խոսալը ինչպես խոսում ա դեռ լիքը վաղաժամ ա։ Թող կոնկրետ ժողովրդավարության ավելացման տանող քաղաքականությամբ հաղթանակներ արձանագրեն (կոռուպցիայի ինդեքսների նվազում, ոչ թե մի քանի տասնյակ կոռուպցիոների թափահարում, բիզնես անելու դյուրինացում բոլոր հարցերում, ոչ միայն արհեստական մենաշնորհների վերացում, լրատվամիջոցների բացարձակ ազատություն, այլ ոչ միայն լայվակոխ անել, գենդերային բացակի փաստացի նվազեցում և այլն), նոր ասեն՝ տեսաք, իսկ այ էս մի քանի հարցերում ունենք ձեր փորձագիտությունն ու ծրագրերի իրականացման ծախսերում աջակցություն, որտև առանց ձեզ չի ստացվում։ Թե չէ հավայի ասել որ նախորդ ռեժիմից մինչև հիմա բան չի փոխվել, այն դեպքում երբ դեռ վերջին համաձայնագիրը բոլոր անդամ երկրների կողմից չի վավերացվել, մի քիչ․․․ վաղաժամ ա, իմ կարծիքով էլի․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սրա օգտակարության մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ոչ էլ գիտեմ, թե ինչքան փող ա ծախսվել։ Կարող ա շատ էլ լավ բան ա։ Բայց հաստատ լիքը ուրիշ հավայի ծրագրեր կան, որոնց վրա փող ա ծախսվել ու ծախսվում, վերջում սիրուն նկարներ, evaluation, impact բլա բլա ․․ բայց իրականում ոչ մի օգուտ։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, իմ համար կարևորը էն էր որ առաջին անգամ ՀՀ վարչապետի բերանից լսում ենք ոչ թե մուտիլովկա, ոչ թե դեբիլ հայացքով «շնորհակալություն, շնորհակալություն ձեր աջակցության համար», այլ կոնկրետ մեսիջ․ ախպեր մենք մեր անելիքը գիտենք, ու նենց չի, որ էտ անելիքը դնելու ենք կախվախության մեջ ԵՄ-ից ստացվելիք կամ չստացվելիք փողերից։ Թե հիմա ինչքանով ա դա իրականություն դառնալու, դա դեռ կտեսնենք, բայց գոնե էս պահին դրությամբ ահագին ոգեշնչող ա: 
> 
> Ես իմ պրակտիկայում չգիտեմ գոնե մի երկիր, որը դոնորների փողերով երկիր ա դառել: Փողը լավ բան ա, բայց երբ ինքդ ես աշխատում, մեկ էլ ինքդ ես որոշում, թե ոնց ծախսես։ 
> 
> ԵՄ-ն տեղով մքտի, գիտության, նարորարության, առաջընթացի, մարդու իրավունքների ու սենց բաների աղբյուր ա: Բայց էտ ամեն ինչից օգուտ ստանալը հաստատ չի հանգում, Սերժիկին 150  միլիոն էինք տալու, ձեզ 160 միլիոն կտանք, ծաղկեք, զորացեքին։


Երկու հատ կանգառի գլխին արևային պանել են դրել, մի հատ էլ usb կպցրել, ու եկել են ԵՄ–ի ներկայացուցիչով բանով բացում են անում։ Ասենք Հայաստանում էլ բան չէր մնացել անելու երկու հատ usb–ով կանգառն էր պակասում Երևանի մեջտեղում։ ՈՒ համոզված եմ, որ հիմա վանդալները էդ սաղ ջարդել են, USB–ներն էլ զաժիգալկով վառել, ոնց լիֆտերի կոճակներն են վառում։ 

Մնացածի հետ հետդ ամեն ինչով համաձայն եմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հավելյալ 10 միլիոնն էլ ա մեսիջ, որ հլը կտեսնենք ինչ եք անում, բայց մենք էլ ենք ոգեշնչված, ու դրա համար no request made €10 միլիոն առ եք  ձեր հայեցողության։
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլն ինքն ա ասում, թե իր ուզածը ինչ ա․
> 
> 
> Ստեղ ոչ թե Արցախի ճանաչման հարց ա (ԵՄ-ը տենց ֆորին փոլիսի չարթեր չունի, որ Արցախի մասով «պադդերժկա» անի), կամ Ադրբեջանին տնգելու (դրանում Հայաստանը ասելիք չունի, էդ իրենց երկկողմանի որոշելիքն ա), այլ հենց աջակցության ծավալների ավելացման, այսինքն մինչև հիմա ինչ աջակցություն կար, դրա ծավալների կտրուկ ավելացում ա ուզում։ Ավել փող, ուրիշ ոչինչ։
> 
> Իսկ մնացածի պահով արդեն կողքից են սիրունացնում, յանի չէ, մենք սենց ենք, նենց ենք, ինքներս ենք անելու ու տենց բաներ։ Բա էլ ի՞նչ աջակցություն։ Անող եք, ասեք՝ առ եք ձեր փողերը, ձեզնից մենակ ծափ տալ ենք սպասում, մնացածը մենք կանենք․․․
> 
> ...


Ես լրիվ հակառակն կողմից եմ նայում  :Smile: 

Սկզբից ասում ենք, սենց նենց, մենք մեզնով էլ սաղ կանենք, բայց եթե դու ուզում եք աջակցեք, 10 միլիոնանոց հավայի զրույցներ մի արեք, հատկապես, երբ էն մնացած 150 միլիոնի արդյունավետությունն էլ ակնհայտ չի։ 

Եթե բան ունեք ասելու, լուրջ թվեր ասեք։ 

Իսկ Արցախի մասով, ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ պետք ա ԵՄ-ն հատոիկ վերաբերմունք ունենա։ Բայց բերել սաղին շարել իրար կողք, Ուկրաինայի ու Վրաստանին ՆԱՏՈ-յոտ խոստումներ տալ, Հայաստանին պուպուշ անել, Ադրբեջանի հետ փաստաթղթեր ստորգրել ու նույն կարգի ձեռքսեղմումներ անել, մինիմում խոսում ա փոլիսիի բացակայության կամ դրա աջաբ սանդալ վիճակի մասին։ 

ԵՄ արտաքին քաղաքականության ֆոնի վրա Թրամփը գիգանտ ա երևում։




> Իսկ Նիկոլի այնպես խոսալը ինչպես խոսում ա դեռ լիքը վաղաժամ ա։ Թող կոնկրետ ժողովրդավարության ավելացման տանող քաղաքականությամբ հաղթանակներ արձանագրեն (կոռուպցիայի ինդեքսների նվազում, ոչ թե մի քանի տասնյակ կոռուպցիոների թափահարում, բիզնես անելու դյուրինացում բոլոր հարցերում, ոչ միայն արհեստական մենաշնորհների վերացում, լրատվամիջոցների բացարձակ ազատություն, այլ ոչ միայն լայվակոխ անել, գենդերային բացակի փաստացի նվազեցում և այլն), նոր ասեն՝ տեսաք, իսկ այ էս մի քանի հարցերում ունենք ձեր փորձագիտությունն ու ծրագրերի իրականացման ծախսերում աջակցություն, որտև առանց ձեզ չի ստացվում։ Թե չէ հավայի ասել որ նախորդ ռեժիմից մինչև հիմա բան չի փոխվել, այն դեպքում երբ դեռ վերջին համաձայնագիրը բոլոր անդամ երկրների կողմից չի վավերացվել, մի քիչ․․․ վաղաժամ ա, իմ կարծիքով էլի․․․
> 
> ․․


Մինչև բանը հասնի տարբեր ինդեքսներին ու գենդերային բացակին, էս կառավարությունը դեռ պիտի նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպի։ Այ դա կլինի առաջին ազդակը, որ երկրում կոնկրետ բան ա փոխվել։ 

Իմ համար սաղ, այդ թվում ԵՄ վերաբերմունքը, դրանից ա կախված լինելու։

----------

Chuk (14.07.2018), Գաղթական (15.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.07.2018), Վիշապ (15.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես լրիվ հակառակն կողմից եմ նայում 
> 
> Սկզբից ասում ենք, սենց նենց, մենք մեզնով էլ սաղ կանենք, բայց եթե դու ուզում եք աջակցեք, 10 միլիոնանոց հավայի զրույցներ մի արեք, հատկապես, երբ էն մնացած 150 միլիոնի արդյունավետությունն էլ ակնհայտ չի։ 
> 
> Եթե բան ունեք ասելու, լուրջ թվեր ասեք։ 
> 
> Իսկ Արցախի մասով, ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ պետք ա ԵՄ-ն հատոիկ վերաբերմունք ունենա։ Բայց բերել սաղին շարել իրար կողք, Ուկրաինայի ու Վրաստանին ՆԱՏՈ-յոտ խոստումներ տալ, Հայաստանին պուպուշ անել, Ադրբեջանի հետ փաստաթղթեր ստորգրել ու նույն կարգի ձեռքսեղմումներ անել, մինիմում խոսում ա փոլիսիի բացակայության կամ դրա աջաբ սանդալ վիճակի մասին։ 
> 
> ԵՄ արտաքին քաղաքականության ֆոնի վրա Թրամփը գիգանտ ա երևում։


Լավ, ոնցոր թվերի մոմենտով համաձայնվեցինք, որ ուզածը «լուրջ» թվեր են։ Իմ աչքին այդ 10 միլիոնը ոչ թե հավայի թիվ ա, այ մեսիջ, որ եթե ճիշտ ուղով գնաք, ավել էլ կլինի, բայց արդեն դուրներս գալիս ա ձեր բռնած ուղղությունը, դուխով շարունակեք։  :Jpit: 

Էն 150 միլիոնի արդյունավետությունն իմ իմանալով զարգացման ծրագրով ա պայմանավորված, եթե Նիկոլենց դուրը չի գալիս, թող այդ զարգացման ծրագրի շուրջ բանակցություններ սկսի, հավայի դրանց արդյունավետությունը հարցի տակ դնելը ո՞րն ա, մանավանդ որ քո երկիրը դրան համաձայնվել ա, թեկուզ նախորդ իշխանության օրոք։

Մնացածի պահով, ախր էդ անտեր ԵՄ-ը ֆորին փոլիսի չարթեր գրեթե չունի, ֆորին փոլիսին անդամ երկրներն ամեն մեկը իրենն է բռնում, իսկ ԵՄ-ը ընդհանուր մենակ անվտանգության, առևտրի ու էներգետիակայի ոլորտներում ա արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարում, դե մեկ էլ սրան-նրան մի երկու կոպեկ տալով՝ «եվրոպացնելու» գործում։ Պրծ, ԵՄ-ին դրանից դուրս ֆորին փոլիսիի իրավունք անդամ երկրները չեն տվել։ Ու այդ երեք ոլորտներից ոչ մեկում էլ Հայաստանը շատ ուզելու բան չունի իր ռուսաստանամետ քաղաքականության շնորհիվ, մնում ա մենակ «եվրոպացման» գործում աջակցություն իրենցից ակնկալել․․․ իսկ մանր-մունր բաները՝ վիզաների պարզեցում, և այլն, ժամանակի հետ կլինի, ուղղակի էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատել ա պետք, ոչ թե ԵՄ-ն տնգել։ Հեն ա Գրիբաուսկայտեի հետ Նիկոլի զրույցից մի հատված ընկավ ականջս, որ էն էլ ա ասում՝ օքեյ, աշխատեք, արդյունքներ ցույց տվեք՝ ամեն ինչ էլ կլինի։ Իսկ եթե ուզում ենք Ուկրաինայից ու Վրաստանից առանձնացվել, ուրեմն դրանց գերազանցող արդյունքներ պիտի ցուցադրենք, ու դա դուխով խոսալով չի լինում, էլի։




> Մինչև բանը հասնի տարբեր ինդեքսներին ու գենդերային բացակին, էս կառավարությունը դեռ պիտի նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպի։ Այ դա կլինի առաջին ազդակը, որ երկրում կոնկրետ բան ա փոխվել։ 
> 
> Իմ համար սաղ, այդ թվում ԵՄ վերաբերմունքը, դրանից ա կախված լինելու։


Համամիտ եմ, ԵՄ-ի նախորդից տարբերվող վերաբերմունքը դրանից ա սկսելու, բայց այդ ընտրություններից հետո էլ պիտի ճիշտ ուղղությամբ շարժում արձանագրվի։ Իսկ մինչև դա, նորից, Նիկոլի վրավիտները անտեղի են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Իսկ Ադրբեջանի հետ ձեռքսեղմումները չեն դադարելու, որտև Ադրբեջանի հետ լուրջ էներգետիկայի ոլորտում ֆորին փոլիսի ունի ԵՄ-ը, ու վախենամ էնտեղ Ալիևի պաշտոնական թագադրություն էլ որ լինի, մեկ ա շարունակվելու ա սերտ երկկողմանի հարաբերությունները։ Սրանով Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը լրիվ տարբեր կարգի մրգեր են ԵՄ-ի համար, ու Հայաստանի կողմից այլ բան ակնկալելը մի քիչ կարճատեսական ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, ոնցոր թվերի մոմենտով համաձայնվեցինք, որ ուզածը «լուրջ» թվեր են։ Իմ աչքին այդ 10 միլիոնը ոչ թե հավայի թիվ ա, այ մեսիջ, որ եթե ճիշտ ուղով գնաք, ավել էլ կլինի, բայց արդեն դուրներս գալիս ա ձեր բռնած ուղղությունը, դուխով շարունակեք։


Մենակ հանուն համաակումբային խաղաղության, համաձայնվում ենք։  :LOL:  




> Էն 150 միլիոնի արդյունավետությունն իմ իմանալով զարգացման ծրագրով ա պայմանավորված, եթե Նիկոլենց դուրը չի գալիս, թող այդ զարգացման ծրագրի շուրջ բանակցություններ սկսի, հավայի դրանց արդյունավետությունը հարցի տակ դնելը ո՞րն ա, մանավանդ որ քո երկիրը դրան համաձայնվել ա, թեկուզ նախորդ իշխանության օրոք։


Չէ, ցավոք սրտի տենց չի։ ԵՄ աջակցության կոնտեքստում չկա տենց մեխանիզմ, որ ստացողը զարգացման ծրագրերը ներկայացնում ու դրա դիմաց գումարներ են հատկացվում։ Մի քիչ երկար պատմություն ա, բայ ցմի երկու բառով սենց․

- ԵՄ-ն հաստատում ա որոշ եկրների խմբերի աջակցության շրջանակ, մեր դեպքում ENI 2014-2020

- Հետո էտ գլոբալ շրջանակը բաժանում ա միջին-ժամկետ աջակցության փաթեթների, մեր դեպքում կոչվում ա Single Support Framework։ Հավես ունես, կարաս կարդաս, չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ օգտակար ինֆորմացիա ստանաս։ Սրա շրջանակներում հաստատվում աջակցության ընդհանուր ինդիկատիվ չափը, ասենք 150 միլիոն։ Հաստատվում են ուղղությունները, որոնք առաջնահերթություն են յանի համ մեր, համ ԵՄ համար, ու ինստրումենտները, որոնց միջոցով էտ գումարներ կարան ծախսվեն։ Էտ ինստրումենտները բազմազան են․ կարա լինի ուղղակի բյուջետային աջակցություն, խորհրատվություն, ՀԿ-ներին աջակցություն, և այլն։ Կարա նենց ստացվի, որ գումարի մեծագույն մասը ծախսվի ընդհանրապես առանց կառավարության ուղղակի ներգրավվածության։ Կարա կառավարությունը վաբշե խաբար էլ չլինի, թե էտ փողերը ոնց էկան ու գնացին։ Կարող ա վաբշե Հայաստան էլ չմտնի էտ փողերի մեծ մասը։ 

- Հետո, գումարները ծախսվում են կոնկրետ ծրագրերով, որոնք հաստատվում են Տարեկան Գործողությունների Ծրագրերով։ Որպես կանոն սրանք մի երկու տարի հետ են ընկած ՀՀ ֆիսկալ տարվանից։ Այսինքն, հիմա կարողա ա մենք իրականացնում ենք ծրագեր, որոնք հաստատվել են 2014-15 թվերին։ Այսինք, էն ինչը հիմա ասում են, լավագույն դեպքում դրա փաստացի իրականացումը կլինի 2022 թվին։ 

Քանի որ սաղ առաջ ու հետ ընկած ա, ծրագերի հաստատումն ու իրականացումը անցնում ա լիքը բյուրոկրատիայի միջով, ու քանի որ շահառուների մի հսկայական բանակ ա կանգնած էս փողերի դիմաց, սկսած կառավարությունից վերջացրած ՀԿ-ներով, ու չզարմանաս, այլ միջազգային կազմակերպություններով _(օրինակ UNICEF-ը կարա ԵՄ-ից փող վերցնի ու Հայաստանում ծրագրեր իրականացնի, ու սա էլի էն օբշի փաթեթի մեջ ա, որը գրվում ա մեր վրա)_ ու ինստրումենտենրի մեծ բազմազանություն կա, արդյունքում ստացվում ա բավականին գունագեղ աջակցություն՝ շատ կասկածելի արդյունավետությամբ։ 

Դրա համար էլ, էն որ ասում են մենք Հայաստանին 2018-2020 թվերին 150 միլիոն են տալիս, էտ դեռ մեծ հարց ա, թե մենք դրանից կոնկրետ ինչ ենք ստանում։ 

Ուրիշ բան, որ համաձայն եմ, երկրը դրան համաձայնվել ա։ Չնայած էս փաստը դոնորների կողմից ավելորդ չարաշահվում ա։ Այսինքն, իրանք գալիս են փաթեթով, կանգնում են աղքատ եկրի կառավարության դմից ու ասում են․ կամ համաձայնվում ես, կամ էլ ճռթ ես ստանում։ Մեծ մասը, կամ բոլորը համաձանվում են։ Հետո էլ ասում, քանի որ համաձայնվել ես, հիմա արի ասեմ ․․․  :LOL: 




> Մնացածի պահով, ախր էդ անտեր ԵՄ-ը ֆորին փոլիսի չարթեր գրեթե չունի, ֆորին փոլիսին անդամ երկրներն ամեն մեկը իրենն է բռնում, իսկ ԵՄ-ը ընդհանուր մենակ անվտանգության, առևտրի ու էներգետիակայի ոլորտներում ա արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարում, դե մեկ էլ սրան-նրան մի երկու կոպեկ տալով՝ «եվրոպացնելու» գործում։


Ուրեմն, 2010 թվին, հայտնի Լիսաբոնի համաձայնագրից հետո, երբ DG RELEX-ը սարքեցին European External Action Service ու ստեղծեցին High Representative of the Union for Foreign Affairs պաշտոնը, որը հիմա Մոգերինին ա զբաղեցնում, սաղ նպատակը էն էր որ ԵՄ-ն կորդինացված արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարի ու հետևի գոնե ինչ-որ ընդհանուր սկզբունքների ու եվրոպական արժեքների։ 

Ու էս կոնտեքստում, հեղափոխական Հայաստանի ուսին եղբայրաբար թփթփացնելը ու Ադրբեջանի հետ եղբայրաբար ձեռքսեղմելը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում։ Կարային գոնե տարբեր օրերի անեին, որ էտքան զըռ չլիներ։ Ու ստեղ հարցը մեր լավ ու վատ զգալու մեջ չի․ ինձ թվում ա քիչ թե շատ ինֆորացված եվրոպացին գիտի, որ Ադրբեջանը սուլթանություն ա, որտեղ լիքը քաղբանտարկյալներ կան, ու առնվազն զարմանում ա, որ ԵՄ-ն տենց ջերմ ընդունելության ա արժանացնում Ալիևն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ իմ կարծքիը հետևյալն ա․ 

- ԵՄ հետ խոսալուց մի քիչ չորով որոշ հարցերը դնելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ 
- Մենակ ԵՄ հետ չէ, ռուսների հետ էլ

Ընդհանուր առմամբ Նիկոլի երկու այցելությունները Մոսկվա ու ԵՄ ինձ դուր են էկել․ Կոնկրետ արդյունքների պահով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց Սերժիկական դեբիլ ժպիտներից ու շնորհակալություններից հետո, երբ սաղ էլ գիտեին, որ գործ ունեն կաշառակեր ղումարբազի հետ, տեսնում ենք ինքնասիրություն ու ինքնավստահություն։ Իսկ մեզ հարգելու են միջազգայն ասպարեզում, եթե մենք մեզ հարգենք։ Հիմա, էս կապիտալիզացնելու համար առաջին հերթին նորմալ ընտրություններ, հետո կոռուպցիայի դեմ ոչ թե մենակ բռնելով պայքար, այլ լուրջ փոփոխություններ կառավարման համակագում, դատական համակարգում, և այլն։ Ու սենց լիքը տրիվիալ բայց կարևոր բլա բլաներ։ Թե չէ սաղ հեղափոխությունը փոզմիշ կլինի։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.07.2018), Lion (15.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (15.07.2018), Գաղթական (15.07.2018), Շինարար (15.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, ցավոք սրտի տենց չի։ ԵՄ աջակցության կոնտեքստում չկա տենց մեխանիզմ, որ ստացողը զարգացման ծրագրերը ներկայացնում ու դրա դիմաց գումարներ են հատկացվում։ Մի քիչ երկար պատմություն ա, բայ ցմի երկու բառով սենց․
> 
> - ԵՄ-ն հաստատում ա որոշ եկրների խմբերի աջակցության շրջանակ, մեր դեպքում ENI 2014-2020
> 
> - Հետո էտ գլոբալ շրջանակը բաժանում ա միջին-ժամկետ աջակցության փաթեթների, մեր դեպքում կոչվում ա Single Support Framework։ Հավես ունես, կարաս կարդաս, չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ օգտակար ինֆորմացիա ստանաս։ Սրա շրջանակներում հաստատվում աջակցության ընդհանուր ինդիկատիվ չափը, ասենք 150 միլիոն։ Հաստատվում են ուղղությունները, որոնք առաջնահերթություն են յանի համ մեր, համ ԵՄ համար, ու ինստրումենտները, որոնց միջոցով էտ գումարներ կարան ծախսվեն։ Էտ ինստրումենտները բազմազան են․ կարա լինի ուղղակի բյուջետային աջակցություն, խորհրատվություն, ՀԿ-ներին աջակցություն, և այլն։ Կարա նենց ստացվի, որ գումարի մեծագույն մասը ծախսվի ընդհանրապես առանց կառավարության ուղղակի ներգրավվածության։ Կարա կառավարությունը վաբշե խաբար էլ չլինի, թե էտ փողերը ոնց էկան ու գնացին։ Կարող ա վաբշե Հայաստան էլ չմտնի էտ փողերի մեծ մասը։ 
> 
> - Հետո, գումարները ծախսվում են կոնկրետ ծրագրերով, որոնք հաստատվում են Տարեկան Գործողությունների Ծրագրերով։ Որպես կանոն սրանք մի երկու տարի հետ են ընկած ՀՀ ֆիսկալ տարվանից։ Այսինքն, հիմա կարողա ա մենք իրականացնում ենք ծրագեր, որոնք հաստատվել են 2014-15 թվերին։ Այսինք, էն ինչը հիմա ասում են, լավագույն դեպքում դրա փաստացի իրականացումը կլինի 2022 թվին։ 
> 
> Քանի որ սաղ առաջ ու հետ ընկած ա, ծրագերի հաստատումն ու իրականացումը անցնում ա լիքը բյուրոկրատիայի միջով, ու քանի որ շահառուների մի հսկայական բանակ ա կանգնած էս փողերի դիմաց, սկսած կառավարությունից վերջացրած ՀԿ-ներով, ու չզարմանաս, այլ միջազգային կազմակերպություններով _(օրինակ UNICEF-ը կարա ԵՄ-ից փող վերցնի ու Հայաստանում ծրագրեր իրականացնի, ու սա էլի էն օբշի փաթեթի մեջ ա, որը գրվում ա մեր վրա)_ ու ինստրումենտենրի մեծ բազմազանություն կա, արդյունքում ստացվում ա բավականին գունագեղ աջակցություն՝ շատ կասկածելի արդյունավետությամբ։ 
> ...


Էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանում եմ ու ոչ էլ զարմանում եմ, որ ահագին շատ միջոցներ Հայաստան ոչ էլ մտնում ա, ասենք մտքովս անցավ նույնիսկ որ Հայաստանից ԵՄ-ում ուսանողական փոխանակման ծրագրերով մասնակցողնորի աջակցությունն էլ ա երևի երկրի ընդհանուր աջակցությունից ի վերջո դուրս գալիս (համոզված չեմ, բայց ոչ էլ կզարմանամ)։ Իսկ ասածս էն էր, որ այդ բոլոր մակրո-ֆրեյմվորքերի հետ մեկտեղ, միջին-ժամկետային աջակցությունը նաև պայմանավորվում ա Հայաստանի կողմից պատրաստված ու ԵՄ-ի հետ համաձայնեցված զարգացման ծրագրով։ 



> One of the key missions of the document is ensuring strategic guideline in the coming years for the development of medium‐term expenditure framework (MTEF).


Ու եթե աջակցության փոփոխության (արդյունավետության բարձրացման) ցանկություն կա նոր կառավարության մոտ, ապա թող այս ծրագրի մեջ փոփոխություններ համաձայնեցնեն ԵՄ-ի հետ։ Մնացած զիբիլների վրա սա քիչ կանդրադառնա, բայց ահագին բան էլ կարան բանակցությամբ փոխեն, իմ հասկանալով։




> Ուրեմն, 2010 թվին, հայտնի Լիսաբոնի համաձայնագրից հետո, երբ DG RELEX-ը սարքեցին European External Action Service ու ստեղծեցին High Representative of the Union for Foreign Affairs պաշտոնը, որը հիմա Մոգերինին ա զբաղեցնում, սաղ նպատակը էն էր որ ԵՄ-ն կորդինացված արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարի ու հետևի գոնե ինչ-որ ընդհանուր սկզբունքների ու եվրոպական արժեքների։


Իմ հասկանալով EEAS-ի ստեղծումը ուղղակի Հանձնաժողովի ու Խորհուրդի արտաքին քաղաքականությունները ի մի բերելն էր, այսինքն որ արտաքին քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ ներքին աջափսանդալը քիչ մը պակասեր։ Թե չէ EEAS-ի արտաքին քաղաքականության ռամկաները սենց թե նենց որոշվում են CFSP (Common Foreign and Security Policy)-ով։ Այսինքն ում պաշտոնի անունը ինչ էլ դնեն, քաղաքականություն որոշողները էլի անդամ երկրներն են, ու սրանք չեն ուզում նշածս երեք ոլորտներից դուրս արտաքին քաղաքականությունները իրենցից դուրս ԵՄ-ը որոշի։ Հա, ինչ խոսք, EEAS-ի իմաստը նաև ԵՄ-ի դիրքերը աշխարհում ամրապնդելն է, բայց դե եթե արտաքին քաղաքականությունդ սահամանափակ ա, դա անելը մի քիչ անիրական ա տուպոյ դիվանագիտական բյուրոկրատիայից դուրս։




> Ու էս կոնտեքստում, հեղափոխական Հայաստանի ուսին եղբայրաբար թփթփացնելը ու Ադրբեջանի հետ եղբայրաբար ձեռքսեղմելը ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում։ Կարային գոնե տարբեր օրերի անեին, որ էտքան զըռ չլիներ։ Ու ստեղ հարցը մեր լավ ու վատ զգալու մեջ չի․ ինձ թվում ա քիչ թե շատ ինֆորացված եվրոպացին գիտի, որ Ադրբեջանը սուլթանություն ա, որտեղ լիքը քաղբանտարկյալներ կան, ու առնվազն զարմանում ա, որ ԵՄ-ն տենց ջերմ ընդունելության ա արժանացնում Ալիևն։


Էդ տարբեր օրեր-մօրերը մեկը ինձ ոչ մի ձևով չի հուզում։ Իրենք իրենց երկրների նկատմամբ «եվրոպացման» գնահատականները տալիս են country report-ներով։ Իսկ Նիկոլի ուսին թփթփացնում են որ դուխ տան, Ալիևի ուսին էլ թփթփացնում են, որ գազ ու նավթ իրենց տա, ու սրա մեջ մեկը ես ոչ մի պիտնո բան չեմ տեսնում։




> Կարճ իմ կարծքիը հետևյալն ա․ 
> 
> - ԵՄ հետ խոսալուց մի քիչ չորով որոշ հարցերը դնելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ 
> - Մենակ ԵՄ հետ չէ, ռուսների հետ էլ
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ Նիկոլի երկու այցելությունները Մոսկվա ու ԵՄ ինձ դուր են էկել․ Կոնկրետ արդյունքների պահով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց Սերժիկական դեբիլ ժպիտներից ու շնորհակալություններից հետո, երբ սաղ էլ գիտեին, որ գործ ունեն կաշառակեր ղումարբազի հետ, տեսնում ենք ինքնասիրություն ու ինքնավստահություն։ Իսկ մեզ հարգելու են միջազգայն ասպարեզում, եթե մենք մեզ հարգենք։ Հիմա, էս կապիտալիզացնելու համար առաջին հերթին նորմալ ընտրություններ, հետո կոռուպցիայի դեմ ոչ թե մենակ բռնելով պայքար, այլ լուրջ փոփոխություններ կառավարման համակագում, դատական համակարգում, և այլն։ Ու սենց լիքը տրիվիալ բայց կարևոր բլա բլաներ։ Թե չէ սաղ հեղափոխությունը փոզմիշ կլինի։


Կարծիքդ հասկացա, Ռուսաստանի մոմենտով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, քանի որ էդ եզերը ուրիշ բան չեն հասկանում։ Բայց ԵՄ-ի հետ նման խաղերը մի քիչ տարօրինակ են, քանի որ ԵՄ-ը, ինչպես ասացի, արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ սահմանափակված ա։ Ու ամեն դեպքում երբ չորով ես խոսում, աջակցության ծավալների մասին մի քիչ ծիծաղալի ա խոսալը, որտև «վա՞տ ա» տիպի արձագանքի ա դա արժանանում եվրոպացիների կողմից։

Ու տես, ինքդ էլ ես ասում՝ մեզ հարգելու են եթե մենք մեզ հարգենք։ Ու հետո էլ ինքդ էլ ասում ես, որ դրա համար էս ու էն ա պետք որ անենք։ Իմ դիրքորոշումն էլ էն ա, որ հարգանքի արժանանալու համար այդ բոլորը ուղղակի անել ա պետք ու բոլորի աչքները կոխել, իսկ չորով խոսալը չդզող ոռաբաց Թրամփա-Պուտինիզմ ա։

----------


## Շինարար

Խոխմ ա որ Սերժի վաղտ չգիտեինք գլուխներս որ ծակը կոխենք որ դրսերում խոսում էր հիմա սաղս դառել ենք վարչապետի խորհրդական թե ում հետ ոնց ա պետք խոսալ։ Մեկը Ֆեյսբուքում գրել էր մի հիսուն հոգանոց ավագների խորհուրդ ստեղծենք որ Նիկոլին ու իրա կնգան ասենք որ բառը ոնց ասեն։ Ինքը մեջը էդ հիսունից տասին էլ ինքը գիտեր։ Աշխատավարձով ասում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (15.07.2018), Գաղթական (15.07.2018), Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խոխմ ա որ Սերժի վաղտ չգիտեինք գլուխներս որ ծակը կոխենք որ դրսերում խոսում էր հիմա սաղս դառել ենք վարչապետի խորհրդական թե ում հետ ոնց ա պետք խոսալ։ Մեկը Ֆեյսբուքում գրել էր մի հիսուն հոգանոց ավագների խորհուրդ ստեղծենք որ Նիկոլին ու իրա կնգան ասենք որ բառը ոնց ասեն։ Ինքը մեջը էդ հիսունից տասին էլ ինքը գիտեր։ Աշխատավարձով ասում ա


Էդ ՖԲ առաջամարտիկը չգիտեմ ով ա, ու չեմ հասկանում ինչու պիտի ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված պաշտոնյան ականջ դնի չընտրված ավագների խորհրդին, բայց քննարկել քննադատել և այլնը նորմալ ժողովրդավարական գործընթացներ են։ Հակառակը բերում է անձի կուլտի ձևավորման, ու ի վերջո իրենք էլ են մարդիկ, իրենք էլ կարող ա սխալվեն, ինչպես և բոլորս։ Իսկ քննարկում ու քննադատաում են ոչ միայն Նիկոլին «խորհուրդ տալու համար», այլ նաև որ ինքներս էլ հասկանանք, թե լավ ու վատ քաղաքական գործիչը որն ա, լավ քաղաքականությունը որն ա, և այլն։ Կոպիտ ասած, բանավեճի միջոցով ճշմարտություն ենք ֆիլտրում, հին հույների նման, էլի, ասում են իրենք էլ էին ժողովրդավարության ջատագովներ․․․

Իսկ Սերժի վախտով մեկը ես չէի քննարկում, որտև քաղաքականություն չկար։ Էն Բլեֆի մեջ մի տեսարան կա, որ ռուլետկայում ուզում ես կարմրի վրա դիր, ուզում ես սևի վրա դիր, միևնույնն է զրո ա բռնելու վերջում։ Հիմա քննադատեիր, թե չքննադատեիր, մեկ ա դրանից չէր, որ ճշմարտությունը պիտի բացահայտվեր․ ճշմարտությունը նենց էլ բացահայտ ու բոլորին հայտնի էր։ Իսկ այս դեպքում քննադատություններն ու քննարկումները Նիկոլին էլ են կոմպլիմենտ, որ այնքան ենք հավատում ու գնահատում իր վարած քաղաքականությունը, որ դրանք քննադատելու ու դրա վերաբերյալ ճշմարտության հասնելու մեջ ջանք ու ժամանակ ենք ներդնում։ Ասածս է․ ժողովրդավարական համակարգում քաղաքական գործիչը նաև քննադատվելու համար էլ ա, այլապես անունը դնեինք թագավոր ու ղրաղ քաշվեինք, էլի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Բան չասի ուղղակի ասի խոխմ ա ուր էինք ուր հասանք ով կսպասեր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոխմ ա որ Սերժի վաղտ չգիտեինք գլուխներս որ ծակը կոխենք որ դրսերում խոսում էր հիմա սաղս դառել ենք վարչապետի խորհրդական թե ում հետ ոնց ա պետք խոսալ։ Մեկը Ֆեյսբուքում գրել էր մի հիսուն հոգանոց ավագների խորհուրդ ստեղծենք որ Նիկոլին ու իրա կնգան ասենք որ բառը ոնց ասեն։ Ինքը մեջը էդ հիսունից տասին էլ ինքը գիտեր։ Աշխատավարձով ասում ա


Ավագների խորհուրդը մի քիչ աբսուրդ ա, բայց վաբշե որ հետները մասնագետ աշխատեր ու սովորացներ որտեղ ոնց խոսան ու ոնց պահեն իրանց, հեչ վատ չէր լինի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ավագների խորհուրդը մի քիչ աբսուրդ ա, բայց վաբշե որ հետները մասնագետ աշխատեր ու սովորացներ որտեղ ոնց խոսան ու ոնց պահեն իրանց, հեչ վատ չէր լինի։


Բնականից ճիշտը չկա իսկ եթե նենց ա որ առանց մասնագետի չի կարող նենց պահի որ ամոթ չլինի ում ա պետք տենց վարչապետը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բնականից ճիշտը չկա իսկ եթե նենց ա որ առանց մասնագետի չի կարող նենց պահի որ ամոթ չլինի ում ա պետք տենց վարչապետը։


Ես էլ բնականի կողմնակից կլինեի, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհի քաղաքականությունը կեղտոտ խաղ ա, ու ցանկացած ինքնաբուխ, բնական ասված խոսք կարա ամբողջ պետության դեմ օգտագործվի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ բնականի կողմնակից կլինեի, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհի քաղաքականությունը կեղտոտ խաղ ա, ու ցանկացած ինքնաբուխ, բնական ասված խոսք կարա ամբողջ պետության դեմ օգտագործվի։


Բայց ի՞նչ ա ասում որ տենց խառնվել եք իրար։ Մարդը շատ նորմալ ու բնական ա իջան պահում։ Ինչ որ գավառամտություն եմ տեսնում էս ամենում։ Վայ ոնց կլինի եվրոպական կոնվենցիաների մեջ չի տեղավորվում։ Չնայած ախր տենց մի բան չի արել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ի՞նչ ա ասում որ տենց խառնվել եք իրար։ Մարդը շատ նորմալ ու բնական ա իջան պահում։ Ինչ որ գավառամտություն եմ տեսնում էս ամենում։ Վայ ոնց կլինի եվրոպական կոնվենցիաների մեջ չի տեղավորվում։ Չնայած ախր տենց մի բան չի արել։


Մեկը, որ աչքովս ընկավ, ԵՄ-ից ափաշքյարա փող ուզելն ա։ Ստեղ ասում են՝ փող չէր ուզածը, բայց ֆբ-ի ստատուսը լրիվ էդ էր։
Գավառամտություն չկա ստեղ։ Աշխարհի բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչների հետ էլ նման մարդիկ աշխատում են։

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեկը, որ աչքովս ընկավ, ԵՄ-ից ափաշքյարա փող ուզելն ա։ Ստեղ ասում են՝ փող չէր ուզածը, բայց ֆբ-ի ստատուսը լրիվ էդ էր։
> Գավառամտություն չկա ստեղ։ Աշխարհի բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչների հետ էլ նման մարդիկ աշխատում են։


 էդ քո մեկնաբանությունն ա։ Ինձ ընդհակառակը դուր  եկավ որ ասում ա ինչ անում ենք մեզ համար ենք անում ձեզ հետ թե առանց ձեզ։ Էն մնացած վայ վույները ամենաիսկական գավառամտություն ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ քո մեկնաբանությունն ա։ Ինձ ընդհակառակը դուր  եկավ որ ասում ա ինչ անում ենք մեզ համար ենք անում ձեզ հետ թե առանց ձեզ։ Էն մնացած վայ վույները ամենաիսկական գավառամտություն ա։


Հենց դրա համար էլ պետք ա լինեն հետը աշխատողներ, որ սովորացնեն ստատուսները նենց գրել, որ իմ ու քո մեկնաբանություն չլինի։ Ես ու ոչ միայն ես, լիքը այլ մարդիկ դա հասկացել են որպես՝ ԵՄ, մեզ ավելի շատ փող տուր։ Կարար իրա միտքն ավելի հստակ ձևակերպեր էդ պոստը սեղմելուց առաջ, իսկ դրա համար իրան հատուկ դասեր են պետք (ու ոչ միայն իրան), որ իմանա՝ որտեղ չի կարելի երկիմաստություններ թույլ տալ։ Իսկ սա էն դեպքերից ա, որ չի կարելի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա բայց ի՞նչ ամոթ բան կա սովորելու մեջ:

Նիկոլը դրանից միայն կշահի:
Մենք էլ՝ հետը:

Իսկ որ ամենուր ընդունված նորմեր կան, որոնք իմանալ ու դրանց հետևելա պետք՝ անվիճելիա..
Էդ եթե իհարկե ուզում ես, որ քեզ որպես հավասար ընդունեն էլի..

Տարրական բան ասեմ, որ աչքս ծակեց.
Հլա Նիկոլի ու Մակրոնի հանդիպումը նայեք:
Նիկոլի փորը ընդգծված դուրս ընկածա..
Այ մարդ էդ մարդու հագով նորմալ կաստում չէի՞ն ճարել, որ տենց չընդգծեր...

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա բայց ի՞նչ ամոթ բան կա սովորելու մեջ:
> 
> Նիկոլը դրանից միայն կշահի:
> Մենք էլ՝ հետը:
> 
> Իսկ որ ամենուր ընդունված նորմեր կան, որոնք իմանալ ու դրանց հետևելա պետք՝ անվիճելիա..
> Էդ եթե իհարկե ուզում ես, որ քեզ որպես հավասար ընդունեն էլի..
> 
> Տարրական բան ասեմ, որ աչքս ծակեց.
> ...


Ամոթ բան չկա սովորելու մեջ, բայց փորից խոսալը, փորից վատ զգալը ամոթ ա: Նայած ինչ սովորել, սովորել որ նենց խոսաս որ ոչ մեկ բան չհասկանա, իմա՞ստը: Պարզ, մարդկային լեզվով խոսում ա: Սովոր չենք նորմալ, մարդու նման, մարդահոտ քաղաքական գործիչ տեսնել, խառնվել ենք իրար:

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.07.2018), Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ամոթ բան չկա սովորելու մեջ, բայց փորից խոսալը, փորից վատ զգալը ամոթ ա:


Իրար երևի ճիշտ չհասկացանք Շինարար ջան ))
Չեմ ասում պիտի բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվի:

ՈՒղղակի կարգին իմիջմեյքեր էլա պետք:
Որ համ էլ ճիշտ հագուստ ընտրեն:

----------


## Ծլնգ

գավառամտություն... ասեիր գեղցիություն պրծնեիր, էլի...

Նիկոլը միջանցքում աշխարհի ղեկավարներին բռնում ասում էր՝ do you have a minute to sit down? ու փորձում էր ասեր, որ մենք մեզնով անում ենք, բայց հետո սենց շուխուր ա բարձրանում, ու ստացվում ա, որ ինքը մունաթախառը ասել ա, յանի ձեր 10 միլիոնը մեր համար եղանակ չի փոխում։ Հայաստանը ԱՄՆ կամ Ռուսաստան չեն, որ թրամփություն անենք, ու մեկ ա հետներս նստեն խոսալու։ Մյուս անգամ որ միջանցքում փորձի բռնի մարդկանց հետ խոսա, կասեն՝ sorry, I dont' have that minute։ Հիմա էս «չորությունից» ո՞վ շահեց։ Հեն ա Գրիբաուսկայտեն լավ էլ տեղը դրեց... դիմացները չսողոսկելը չի նշանակում՝ ԵՄ-ին ասել՝ հլը մի հատ ձեզ հավաքեք...

Ցուրտ ու մութ վախտերով մի հատ անեկդոտ էր շրջանառության մեջ, որ մի պարտատեր գալիս ա իրենից պարտք վերցրածից փողը հետ ա պահանջում, սա էլ հանում ա իր պարտատերերի դավթարը ու թերթում-թերթում ա, նախավերջին էջին նոր էդ պարտատիրոջ անունը գտնում ա ու ասում ա.
— Տեսա՞ր քեզնից առաջ ինչքա՜ն մարդ կա, որ պարտքերները պիտի փակեմ։
— Հա բայց ինձ էդ փողը վիզ պետք ա, չե՞ս կարա մի քիչ առաջ գցես ցուցակումդ։
— Է բա մի քիչ մանեթ ժաժ արի, որ առաջ գցեմ։

Հիմա իրեն չուզած տեղը 10 միլիոն են տալիս, ասելով՝ հալալ ա, դուրներս եկավ արածդ, ինքն էլ ասում ա՝ էդ ի՞նչ ա որ, էս ա մեկին ականջներից կախենք ջեբից էդքան կթափի... գավառամտություն հենց սրա մեջ խնդիր չտեսնելն ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իրար երևի ճիշտ չհասկացանք Շինարար ջան ))
> Չեմ ասում պիտի բոդիբիլդինգով զբաղվի:
> 
> ՈՒղղակի կարգին իմիջմեյքեր էլա պետք:
> Որ համ էլ ճիշտ հագուստ ընտրեն:


Ընդհանուր ես վայ-վույը կոնկրետ էս այցի թեմայով չեմ հասկանում: Քաղաքականությունը բուլշիթելու «արվեստ» ա, վերջապես մեկը չի բուլշիթում, դժգոհ ենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> գավառամտություն... ասեիր գեղցիություն պրծնեիր, էլի...
> 
> Նիկոլը միջանցքում աշխարհի ղեկավարներին բռնում ասում էր՝ do you have a minute to sit down? ու փորձում էր ասեր, որ մենք մեզնով անում ենք, բայց հետո սենց շուխուր ա բարձրանում, ու ստացվում ա, որ ինքը մունաթախառը ասել ա, յանի ձեր 10 միլիոնը մեր համար եղանակ չի փոխում։ Հայաստանը ԱՄՆ կամ Ռուսաստան չեն, որ թրամփություն անենք, ու մեկ ա հետներս նստեն խոսալու։ Մյուս անգամ որ միջանցքում փորձի բռնի մարդկանց հետ խոսա, կասեն՝ sorry, I dont' have that minute։ Հիմա էս «չորությունից» ո՞վ շահեց։ Հեն ա Գրիբաուսկայտեն լավ էլ տեղը դրեց... դիմացները չսողոսկելը չի նշանակում՝ ԵՄ-ին ասել՝ հլը մի հատ ձեզ հավաքեք...
> 
> Ցուրտ ու մութ վախտերով մի հատ անեկդոտ էր շրջանառության մեջ, որ մի պարտատեր գալիս ա իրենից պարտք վերցրածից փողը հետ ա պահանջում, սա էլ հանում ա իր պարտատերերի դավթարը ու թերթում-թերթում ա, նախավերջին էջին նոր էդ պարտատիրոջ անունը գտնում ա ու ասում ա.
> — Տեսա՞ր քեզնից առաջ ինչքա՜ն մարդ կա, որ պարտքերները պիտի փակեմ։
> — Հա բայց ինձ էդ փողը վիզ պետք ա, չե՞ս կարա մի քիչ առաջ գցես ցուցակումդ։
> — Է բա մի քիչ մանեթ ժաժ արի, որ առաջ գցեմ։
> 
> Հիմա իրեն չուզած տեղը 10 միլիոն են տալիս, ասելով՝ հալալ ա, դուրներս եկավ արածդ, ինքն էլ ասում ա՝ էդ ի՞նչ ա որ, էս ա մեկին ականջներից կախենք ջեբից էդքան կթափի... գավառամտություն հենց սրա մեջ խնդիր չտեսնելն ա։


գեղցիություն նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քաղաքականությունը բուլշիթելու «արվեստ» ա, վերջապես մեկը չի բուլշիթում, դժգոհ ենք:


Հմմ.. կարա լինի:

Բայց ես սենց կասեյի.
Քաղաքականությունը լավ նյուխ ունենալու ու ճիշտ պահը քեզ հարմարացնել կարողանալու արվեստա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հմմ.. կարա լինի:
> 
> Բայց ես սենց կասեյի.
> Քաղաքականությունը լավ նյուխ ունենալու ու ճիշտ պահը քեզ հարմարացնել կարողանալու արվեստա:


Ինչում Նիկլոը ապացուցեց իր ապիկարությո՞ւնը: Չստացված քաղաքական գործիչների կույտի ֆոնին մարդ իրան ավելի լավ էր զգում, որ ձեր թերեզա թրամփ մրամփը չի: Հավայի էջեր ենք էստեղ վառում, որ ոչ մի դիսըրնըբըլ իմաստ չունեն: Ինչի՞ց ենք խոսում, ներողություն հարցիս համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչում Նիկլոը ապացուցեց իր ապիկարությո՞ւնը: Չստացված քաղաքական գործիչների կույտի ֆոնին մարդ իրան ավելի լավ էր զգում, որ ձեր թերեզա թրամփ մրամփը չի: Հավայի էջեր ենք էստեղ վառում, որ ոչ մի դիսըրնըբըլ իմաստ չունեն: Ինչի՞ց ենք խոսում, ներողություն հարցիս համար:


Լավ, Շինարար ջան:
Կոնկրետ էս հարցում իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկանում ըստ իս:
Համ էլ՝ արդեն ինչ կար ասելու, ասեցինք:
Արի ամենքս մեր կարծիքին մնանք  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> գեղցիություն նկատի ունեի:


դե էդ եմ ասում՝ բուլշիթում ես, փոխանակ նկտի ունեցածդ ասես, ինչ-որ դիվանագիտական խաղեր ես տալիս... հեչ Նիկոլից բան չես սովորել, տո

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ օրինակ բերեմ։ Ասենք, էդ նույն մարդիկ, որոնք կաշխատեին Նիկոլի ու մյուսների հետ, կսովորացնեին լայվերը կարճ կապել։ Իսկ էսպես միացնում ես լայվը, ժամերով հավայի ինֆորմացիա, նոր մեջը մի երկու կարևոր բան։ Հասկանում եմ, որ կարևոր ա Ֆրանսիայի հաղթանակը շնորհավորել, բայց դա կարելի ա մի նախադասությամբ անել ու անցնել առաջ։ Էսպիսի երկար-բարակ լայվերը նշան են էն բանի, որ ինքն իրա քաղաքացու ժամանակը չի գնահատում։ Բայց լայվից հետո ասենք մի նախադասությամբ սաղ իրա ասածը ամփոփվելու ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի հատ էլ օրինակ բերեմ։ Ասենք, էդ նույն մարդիկ, որոնք կաշխատեին Նիկոլի ու մյուսների հետ, կսովորացնեին լայվերը կարճ կապել։ Իսկ էսպես միացնում ես լայվը, ժամերով հավայի ինֆորմացիա, նոր մեջը մի երկու կարևոր բան։ Հասկանում եմ, որ կարևոր ա Ֆրանսիայի հաղթանակը շնորհավորել, բայց դա կարելի ա մի նախադասությամբ անել ու անցնել առաջ։ Էսպիսի երկար-բարակ լայվերը նշան են էն բանի, որ ինքն իրա քաղաքացու ժամանակը չի գնահատում։ Բայց լայվից հետո ասենք մի նախադասությամբ սաղ իրա ասածը ամփոփվելու ա։


դու լայվերը լա՞յվ ես նայում  :Shok:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հատ էլ օրինակ բերեմ։ Ասենք, էդ նույն մարդիկ, որոնք կաշխատեին Նիկոլի ու մյուսների հետ, կսովորացնեին լայվերը կարճ կապել։ Իսկ էսպես միացնում ես լայվը, ժամերով հավայի ինֆորմացիա, նոր մեջը մի երկու կարևոր բան։ Հասկանում եմ, որ կարևոր ա Ֆրանսիայի հաղթանակը շնորհավորել, բայց դա կարելի ա մի նախադասությամբ անել ու անցնել առաջ։ Էսպիսի երկար-բարակ լայվերը նշան են էն բանի, որ ինքն իրա քաղաքացու ժամանակը չի գնահատում։ Բայց լայվից հետո ասենք մի նախադասությամբ սաղ իրա ասածը ամփոփվելու ա։


Բյուր ջան, լայվերի մասնագետ քաղաքական գործիչ տենց առանձնապես դժվար թե ունենանք Հայաստանում: Արեք՝ ընդունեք, որ էս մեկը տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ինքը իրա նման, ինչը ոչ լավ ա, ոչ վատ, քանի դեռ մեծ արդյունք չենք տեսել, բայց մշտական անմիջական կապ պահելու առումով իհարկե լավ ա: Քաղաքացուն ոչ ոք չի ստիպում նստել բոլոր լայվերը նայել, ժամանակը իրանից ա գնում ու նրանցից ովքեր կամավոր նայում են: Վաղտ կար երկրի ղեկավարի ձենը տարին մեկ էինք լսում, կամ տատուց էր խոսում կամ խիյարից:

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.07.2018), Արէա (15.07.2018), Գաղթական (15.07.2018), Ծլնգ (15.07.2018), Վիշապ (16.07.2018), Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու լայվերը լա՞յվ ես նայում


Ոչ լայվ եմ նայում, ոչ էլ չլայվ։ Ամեն անգամ միացնելուց առաջին րոպեն նայում եմ, տեսնում եմ՝ բուն ասելիքը չի սկսել, անջատում եմ։ Ուղղակի էս անգամ ոնց էղավ իրա լայվն ու իմ՝ կոմպի մոտ ազատ ժամանակ անցկացնելը համընկան, բայց էլի կարճ ժամանակ անց անջատեցի․ ավելի լավ ա մրցույթի գործերին տրամադրեմ էս ժամանակը։




> Բյուր ջան, լայվերի մասնագետ քաղաքական գործիչ տենց առանձնապես դժվար թե ունենանք Հայաստանում: Արեք՝ ընդունեք, որ էս մեկը տարբեր քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ինքը իրա նման, ինչը ոչ լավ ա, ոչ վատ, քանի դեռ մեծ արդյունք չենք տեսել, բայց մշտական անմիջական կապ պահելու առումով իհարկե լավ ա: Քաղաքացուն ոչ ոք չի ստիպում նստել բոլոր լայվերը նայել, ժամանակը իրանից ա գնում ու նրանցից ովքեր կամավոր նայում են: Վաղտ կար երկրի ղեկավարի ձենը տարին մեկ էինք լսում, կամ տատուց էր խոսում կամ խիյարից:


Շին, լայվերի մասնագետ լինելու մասին չի, այլ մտքերը կարճ ժամանակում հստակ ու կոնկրետ արտահայտելու։ Որոշ բաներ կան, որ ցանկացած անձ քաղաքականություն մտնելիս ու հատկապես երկրի ղեկավար դառնալիս պիտի սովորի, ու եթե դրանց համար հատուկ դասընթացների չի գնացել, պետք ա վարժի մեկին, որ սովորացնի իրան էդ սաղ։ Իրանց (ոչ միայն Նիկոլի) էս լայվերով սենց երկար-բարակ խոսելը նույնն ա, ինչ երբ կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ մեկը սլայդներ ա ներկայացնում, որոնց վրա տոննաներով տեքստ ա․ իմանում ես, որ մարդը պրեզենտացիա անելու հմտություն չունի։

Հ․Գ․ Լայվերն ինձ դուր են գալիս, ու հատկապես հեղափոխության օրերին դրանք շատ աշխատող էին, որովհետև կարճ էին ու դիպուկ։ Բայց հիմա մի քիչ շատ են ժրել։ Ու պլյուս ես վախենում եմ, որ էս լայվերն օգտագործեն լրագրողներից խուսափելու համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանում եմ ու ոչ էլ զարմանում եմ, որ ահագին շատ միջոցներ Հայաստան ոչ էլ մտնում ա, ասենք մտքովս անցավ նույնիսկ որ Հայաստանից ԵՄ-ում ուսանողական փոխանակման ծրագրերով մասնակցողնորի աջակցությունն էլ ա երևի երկրի ընդհանուր աջակցությունից ի վերջո դուրս գալիս (համոզված չեմ, բայց ոչ էլ կզարմանամ)։ Իսկ ասածս էն էր, որ այդ բոլոր մակրո-ֆրեյմվորքերի հետ մեկտեղ, միջին-ժամկետային աջակցությունը նաև պայմանավորվում ա Հայաստանի կողմից պատրաստված ու ԵՄ-ի հետ համաձայնեցված զարգացման ծրագրով։ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				One of the key missions of the document is ensuring strategic guideline in the coming years for the development of medium‐term expenditure framework (MTEF).


Աջաբ սանդալ սարքեցիր, ԵՄ-ից բեթար  :LOL:  Չնայած, ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում։ Ցանկացած կողքից կարդացող, որ մի թեթև խորանում ա ԵՄ ծրագրայն փաստաթղթերի մեջ, քարկապ ա ընկնում։ 

Ուրեմն էտ Armenia Development Strategy-ին, հատուկ ԵՄ համար գրված ու ԵՄ հետ համաձայնեցված փաստաթուղթ չի։ Դա Հայաստնի զարգացման ռազմավարությունն ա՝ հաստատված մեր կառավարության կողմից։ Էս ռազմավարությունը գրում ու հաստատվում ա անկախ նրանից ԵՄ հետ հարաբերությունները կան, չկան ու ինչ փուլում են։ Սենց ռազմավարություններ շատ զարգացող երրներ ունեն, իրանք վերջին մի երկու երեք տասնամյակների ընթացքում շատ մոդա են ու սրենց հետևում ի սկզբանե կանգանծ են եղել Համաշխարհային Բանկն ու Արժութի միջազգային հիմնադրամը։ 

Վաբշե, վերջին տարիներին էս փաստաթղթերի էֆեկտիվությունը, կամ ընդհանրապես նպատահարմարությունը, լուրջ կասկածի տակ ա դրվել էս ոլորտի մտածողների կողմից։ Որ հասկանալի լինի, թե ինչքան անիմաստ փաստաթուղթ ա ինքը․ նայի, հաստատվել ա 2014-ին, բայց դրանից հետո եկած կառավարությունները, ներառյալ Սերժիկը, իրանց ծրագրերում նույնիսկ մի տողով չեն անդրադարձել էս ռազմավարությունը։ Երևի չեն էլ հիշում գոյության մասին։ 

Ինչի՞ ա ինքը հայտնվում հանկարծ ԵՄ փաստաթղթերում։ Զուտ բյուրոկրատական պատճառներով - ԵՄ ծրագրավորման պրոցեսը պահանջում ա, որպեսզի հղում արվի աջակցվող երկրի ազգային ռազմավարությանը։ Էսքան պարզ։ Իտոգում միծտ ստացվում ա նենց, որ էս ռազմավարությունները գրվում են մենակ նրա համար, որ դոնորները, այդ թվում նաև, բայց ոչ միայն ԵՄ-ն, բավարարված լինեն։ Եթե փորձ անես կոկրետ առնչություններ գտնել էս փաստաղթի ու ասենք ԵՄ Single Support Framewօrk-ի հետ, չես գտնի։ Կամ ընդհակառակը, ինչ ուզես կգտնես, քանի որ էս էն տիպի փաստաթղթերից ա, որ ամեն ինչի ու ոչինչի մասին ա։ 

Հիմա, էն գրածդ МТЕF-ի մասով։ Սա էլի ԵՄ համար ու ԵՄ հետ ուղղակի կապ ունեցող փաստաթուղթ չի։ Սա էլի մեր ներքին կիրառման բյուջետային փաստաղթերից մեկն ա, հայերեն Միջնաժամկետ Ծախսերի Ծրագրիր - հապավումը՝ ՄԺԾԾ։  :LOL:  2000-ականների սկզբներից մենք էս փաստաթուղթը ամեն տարի եռամյա կտրվածքով հաստատում ենք, հետո սրա հիման վրա հաստատում ենք տարեկան բյուջեն։ 

Կարճ ասած, լիքը թուղ, բայց մեջը բան չկա, էլի։ Էս ա մեր մեջ ասած development aid - ի ներկան։ Ու ցավոք սրտի էս սաղ պետք ա, որ գոնե մի ինչ-որ բան պոկես դոնորներից ու կոնկրետ ԵՄ-ից։  ԴՐա համար էլ ես էտ 150 միլիոն, տաս միլիոն ավել, պակաս, բացարձակ լուրջ չեմ ընդունում։ Ինձ ԵՄ-ն հետաքրքրում ա ավելի շուտ որպես քաղաքակրթական համակարգ, որին մենք պիտի ձգտենք։ Նաև աղբյուր տեխնոլոգիաների, նոր մենեջմենթի, արդարադատության համակարգի, մարդու իրավունքների, քան որպես ֆինանսավորման աղբյուր։ Կան մի քանի գործիքներ, որոնց միջոցո կարելի ա նաև փող կպցնել, ու ահագին մեծ փող, բայց էս պահին ոչ մի կողմն էլ դրա մասին չի խոսում։ Խոսում եղած հարաբերությունների ու թղթաբանության համակարգում մի քիչ ավել մի քիչ պակասի մասին։

----------

Գաղթական (15.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոչ լայվ եմ նայում, ոչ էլ չլայվ։ Ամեն անգամ միացնելուց առաջին րոպեն նայում եմ, տեսնում եմ՝ բուն ասելիքը չի սկսել, անջատում եմ։ Ուղղակի էս անգամ ոնց էղավ իրա լայվն ու իմ՝ կոմպի մոտ ազատ ժամանակ անցկացնելը համընկան, բայց էլի կարճ ժամանակ անց անջատեցի․ ավելի լավ ա մրցույթի գործերին տրամադրեմ էս ժամանակը։
> 
> 
> Շին, լայվերի մասնագետ լինելու մասին չի, այլ մտքերը կարճ ժամանակում հստակ ու կոնկրետ արտահայտելու։ Որոշ բաներ կան, որ ցանկացած անձ քաղաքականություն մտնելիս ու հատկապես երկրի ղեկավար դառնալիս պիտի սովորի, ու եթե դրանց համար հատուկ դասընթացների չի գնացել, պետք ա վարժի մեկին, որ սովորացնի իրան էդ սաղ։ Իրանց (ոչ միայն Նիկոլի) էս լայվերով սենց երկար-բարակ խոսելը նույնն ա, ինչ երբ կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ մեկը սլայդներ ա ներկայացնում, որոնց վրա տոննաներով տեքստ ա․ իմանում ես, որ մարդը պրեզենտացիա անելու հմտություն չունի։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Լայվերն ինձ դուր են գալիս, ու հատկապես հեղափոխության օրերին դրանք շատ աշխատող էին, որովհետև կարճ էին ու դիպուկ։ Բայց հիմա մի քիչ շատ են ժրել։ Ու պլյուս ես վախենում եմ, որ էս լայվերն օգտագործեն լրագրողներից խուսափելու համար։


Հլա որ լրագրողներից խուսափելու վտանգներ չկան։ Մի բան էլ ընդհակառակը շատ շատ են շփվում ինչը լավ ա։ Ասենք Թերեզա Մեյին չեմ պատկերացնում էսքան հաճախ ու անկաշկանդ լրագրողների հետ շփվելիս։ Եթե վտանգ նկատեմ ես էլ կբողոքեմ բայց չեղած տեղը ինչ բողոքես։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ Նիկոլի լայվերը մի քիչ ջանջալ են ստացվում ու պիտի մի քիչ աշխատի էդ ուղղությամբ, բայց Շինարարի հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, որ միլիոն անգամ ավելի լավ է ջանջալ ու անկեղծ լայվեր, քան «իյա, իրո՞ք» անասուն վիճակներ:

----------


## Lion

Ինձ համար Նիկոլի լայվերը, իրանց ջանջալությամբ, հազով, վայ մութա՝ լույսը միացնեմով ու նման բաներով  հազար անգամ ավելի լավն են, քան  նախկինների գծած հարցերն ու գծած, դատարկ պատասխանները:

----------

Արէա (16.07.2018), Տրիբուն (16.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկիտո, էս մի բան գիտես, ձեն չես հանու՞մ 

Հանդիպել են Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկիտո, էս մի բան գիտես, ձեն չես հանու՞մ 
> 
> Հանդիպել են Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը


վերջին տողը տխրեցնող ա ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վերջին տողը տխրեցնող ա ))


Հայտնում է Կառավարության մամլո ծառայությունը՞:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայտնում է Կառավարության մամլո ծառայությունը՞:


«Հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնությամբ:»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնությամբ:»


Да брооось, Չուկիտո։ Հպարտացի որ պետականամետ առաջնորդ ունես, որը երևի ինչ-որ պահով մտածել ա, որ Նիկոլը իրա խորհդրի կարիքն ունի։  

Իսկ ես ավելի պարզ կնայեի էս հարցին, ու կներես որ շեշտը պետականամետության վրա չեմ դնելու։  :LOL:  

Լևոնը քաղաքական ուժի առաջնորդ ա, որը էս պահին քաղաքական գործընթացներից դուրս ա մնացել։ Դիմացը քաղաքական պրոցեսներ են ու հեղափոխությունը պիտի լիարժեք լեգիտիմանա ընտրությունների միջոցով։ ԵԼՔ-ի ապագան անհասկանալաի ա, ԲՀԿ-ն ու Դաշնակները երբեք չեն կարա դաշնակից լինեն, ու ստեղ ՀԱԿ-ի համար գործունեության դաշտ ա բացվում։ Լևոնը Նիկոլին առաջարկել ա ՀԱԿ-ի համագործակցությունը, քանի որ Նիկոլին ու ՔՊ-ին դաշնակիցներ պետք են։ Ֆորմալ համագործակցություն չի լինելու, բայց ներքին համաձայնությամբ ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՔՊ-ն լուրջ համագործակցելու են։ Ու էտ նորմալ ա, քանի որ առանց շատ խորանալու էլ պարզ ա որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՔՊ-ի հեղափոխական էյֆորիայից ազատ ընտրողը նույն ընտրողն ա։ Վերցրու մեկը հենց ինձ, երբ ՀԱԿ չեմ քվերակել ընտրություններին, ՔՊ/ԵԼՔ եմ քվեարկել։

----------


## Chuk

Արի սենց ասեմ, թեման փակենք։ Երբ սաղդ գոռգոռում էիք, թե ինչի Լևոնը չի շնորհավորել, ես մեջս ինձ նեռվայնությունից ուտում էի, որ Նիկոլը Լևոնի հետ հանդիպելու առաջարկը մերժել ա, վերջինիս հարկադրելով իլուրով ուղերձները հղել։

Էսքան ժամանակ հետո պիտի հասունացած լիներ, ոչ թե Լևոնը մի հատ էլ առաջարկած լիներ հանդիպել։

Դու ինչ անկյունով ուզում ես նայի։ Լավ ա, թե վատ, բայց Լևոնին ՀԱԿն էնքան չի հետաքրքրում, ինչքան երկիրը, պետությունը։ Ու չէ, էս հանդիպումը հաստատ քո նկարագրած պատճառով չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հաաա, էտ մերժման մասին է՞իր ասում, որ մի բան գիտես ու չես կարող ասել:

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ պատճառովա սկզբից մերժել, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ ինքը հայտնիա որպես անհատ ու սրա-նրա մարդը լինելու կասկածների առիթ չի տվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի սենց ասեմ, թեման փակենք։ Երբ սաղդ գոռգոռում էիք, թե ինչի Լևոնը չի շնորհավորել, ես մեջս ինձ նեռվայնությունից ուտում էի, որ Նիկոլը Լևոնի հետ հանդիպելու առաջարկը մերժել ա, վերջինիս հարկադրելով իլուրով ուղերձները հղել։
> 
> Էսքան ժամանակ հետո պիտի հասունացած լիներ, ոչ թե Լևոնը մի հատ էլ առաջարկած լիներ հանդիպել։
> 
> Դու ինչ անկյունով ուզում ես նայի։ Լավ ա, թե վատ, բայց Լևոնին ՀԱԿն էնքան չի հետաքրքրում, ինչքան երկիրը, պետությունը։ Ու չէ, էս հանդիպումը հաստատ քո նկարագրած պատճառով չի։


Ընգեր, էս քո ԼՏՊ կերպարի իդեալականացումը ոնց չի դզում։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ու ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գոռգոռացել, թե ինչի Լևոնը չի շնորհավորել Նիկոլին։ Հավատա, դա իմ բողկին երբեք չի եղել։ Երևի Լևոնի էլ։ Երևի Նիկոլի էլ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ընգեր, էս քո ԼՏՊ կերպարի իդեալականացումը ոնց չի դզում։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ գոռգոռացել, թե ինչի Լևոնը չի շնորհավորել Նիկոլին։ Հավատա, դա իմ բողկին երբեք չի եղել։ Երևի Լևոնի էլ։ Երևի Նիկոլի էլ։


Ապ, դե իդեալականացման հարց չի անտերը։ Էդ որ գրել ես ՀԱԿ-ՔՊ համագործակցություն, էդ օբյեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն էր վաղուց։ Ու ոչ միայն ՀԱԿ-ՔՊ, էլի կան նախկին ՀԱԿից պոկված անհատներ ու ուժեր, որոնց հետ առաջնահերթ պիտի Նիկոլը լեզու գտներ։ Ինչ-որ ա։ 
Լավ ա, որ հանդիպել են։
Գնամ արտահերթ ավագանու ընտրության մասին մտածեմ, էդ հարցը պիտի քննարկենք առաջիկա օրերին։

----------


## Lion

> «Հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախաձեռնությամբ:»


Իսկ ես ուրախացա - կտխրեի, եթե հակառակը լիներ...




> Դու ինչ անկյունով ուզում ես նայի։ Լավ ա, թե վատ, բայց Լևոնին ՀԱԿն էնքան չի հետաքրքրում, ինչքան երկիրը, պետությունը։ Ու չէ, էս հանդիպումը հաստատ քո նկարագրած պատճառով չի։


Չհավատացի - երկրի մասին մտածողը էն քաղաքական ուղին անցած չէր լինի, ինչ ԼՏՊ-ն...

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես ուրախացա - կտխրեի, եթե հակառակը լիներ...
> 
> 
> 
> Չհավատացի - երկրի մասին մտածողը էն քաղաքական ուղին անցած չէր լինի, ինչ ԼՏՊ-ն...


Ուծյու ))

----------

Lion (18.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնամ արտահերթ ավագանու ընտրության մասին մտածեմ, էդ հարցը պիտի քննարկենք առաջիկա օրերին։


Այ, ճիշտ գործ ա։ Պատրաստվեք ընտրություններին, համ ավագանի, համ ԱԺ։ Մենակ խնդրում եմ առանց բե-ե-ե-ե ․․․․ կներես ․․ խաղաղություն ամենեցուն ․․․ չենք կարանալու, Սադամը մեռա-ա-ա-ա-ա-վ, մեզ կուտե-ե-ե-ե-են, թույլ չեն տա-ա-ա-ա-ա ․․․ ու սենց զառանցանքի, թե չէ տեղներդ ԲՀԿ-ն ա ԱԺ-ում նստելու։ 

Ես լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում հիմա, ՀԱԿ-ը ավագանիում ու ԱԺ-ում պետք ա, բայց նորմալ նախընտրական գաղափարներով, ուղղակի խնդրում եմ։

----------

Lion (19.07.2018), Ձայնալար (31.07.2018), Վիշապ (19.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տո լավ է ․․․․

----------

Peace (16.09.2018), Աթեիստ (12.09.2018), Ուլուանա (12.09.2018), Ռուֆուս (13.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասենք ոնց էս տղուն չսիրես ․․․․

----------

Lion (10.10.2018), Sagittarius (21.09.2018), Արամ (05.10.2018), Արշակ (23.09.2018), Բարեկամ (24.09.2018), Ձայնալար (25.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (22.09.2018), Ուլուանա (22.09.2018), Վիշապ (21.09.2018)

----------


## Life

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը պարգևատրվեց ֆրանսերեն լեզվի «Տարվա լավագույն աշակերտի» դիպլոմով*

Կայֆ  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (10.10.2018), Աթեիստ (12.10.2018), Արշակ (11.10.2018), Ձայնալար (23.10.2018), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2018), Տրիբուն (11.10.2018)

----------


## Life

Сын маминой подруги  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2018), Արշակ (11.10.2018), Ձայնալար (23.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ամբողջ գրավականը դիկտատորներին անարյուն գահընկեց անելու ու իշխանությանը ժողովրդից տասնամյակներով բաժանող անդունդը լայվերով լցնելու մեջ չի:
..ոչ էլ, նույնիսկ, գերտերությունների ղեկավարներին կոնյակախառը գունավոր նասկի նվիրելու ու հիշատակի մեկ րոպե լռության փոխարեն մեկ րոպե ծափ տալու մեջ..

Ամբողջ գրավականը ցանկացած հարցում կարծրատիպեր կոտրելու ու անդադար խարիզմատիկ, ստանդարտից դուրս լուծումների մեջա:

Բոլոր նախադրյալները կան, որ էս մարդը՝ Հայաստանը դզել պրծնելուց հետո, անցնի մնացած աշխարհին )))

----------

Բարեկամ (15.10.2018), Ուլուանա (14.10.2018)

----------


## Lion

Բացարձակ խնդիր չունենալով որևէ մեկին կյանք սովորեցնել՝ ուղղակ մի փոքրիկ դիտարկումով կիսվեմ, ով հասկացավ ու ում պետք եղավ, լավ, ով էլ՝ ոչ, իր խնդիրն է: Դիտարկումը հետևյալն է:

Քաղաքականության մեջ, ինչպես գործունեության այլ ոլորտներում, սկսած պատերազմից ու վերջացրած գործնական առաջընթացով, ոչ միայն հնարավոր չէ, այլև ճիշտ էլ չէ միշտ գնալ ազնիվ ու բացճակատ ուղիներով: Հիմա Նիկոլի պահով՝ սկսել են խոսել, թե Նիկոլը սրան օլիգարխ է ասել, սրան չի ասել և այլն:

Հարգելիներս, սա քաղաքականություն է, իսկ Նիկոլն այս պահին՝ բավականին խոցելի դրության մեջ: Հիմա Նիկոլին փնովողները կամ սա չեն հասկանում, կամ էլ, հասկանալով, դիտավորյալ ձգտում են նրան վարկաբեկել կամ սխալ քայլի դրդել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, նա կանգնի ու իր կարևոր դաշնակցին ըստ էության վիրավորի, ինչ է թե բացճակա՞տ մնա:

Քաղաքականություն է, ոչ-ոք հրեշտակ չէ, այդ թվում նաև Նիկոլը, իսկ ճիշտ ընտրությունը հաճախ կազմված է ոչ պոպուլյար քայլերից՝ հաճախ ստի սահմանին: Ինչպես պատերազմը, որ միայն հարձակում չէ, այլ նաև՝ նահանջ:

Ինձ համար կարևոր է գլխավորը՝ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին, իսկ Նիկոլն այս պաին ժողովրդի ընտրյալ է: Վերջ - ինչպե՞ս նա կիրականացնի իշխանությունը, ընդամենը կնշանակի, թե մյուս անգամ նա կընտրվի՞, թե՞ ոչ, բայց մանրուքներում իրոք որ թողեք՝ մարդն իր իմացածով աշխատի:

Կրկնեմ, պետք չէ Նիկոլին ոչ հրեշտակ ընկալել, ոչ էլ նրանից հրեշտակային ազնվություն պահանջել՝ քաղաքականության մեջ ոչ միայն չկա նման բան, այլև՝ դա վնասակար է:

----------

boooooooom (19.10.2018), John (31.10.2018), Աթեիստ (19.10.2018), Արամ (22.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասենք ոնց էս տղուն չսիրես (2)

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն այցելել է ՀՀ արվեստի վաստակավոր գործիչ Երվանդ Մանարյանին 

Բա էս նկարն ինչ լավն ա։

----------

Life (31.10.2018), Lion (31.10.2018), Norton (01.11.2018), Progart (03.12.2018), Աթեիստ (01.11.2018), Արամ (31.10.2018), Ձայնալար (05.11.2018), Ներսես_AM (01.11.2018), Ուլուանա (31.10.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ասենք ոնց էս տղուն չսիրես (2)
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն այցելել է ՀՀ արվեստի վաստակավոր գործիչ Երվանդ Մանարյանին 
> 
> Բա էս նկարն ինչ լավն ա։ 
> 
> [/IMG]


Հասցրեց․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա էս ինչ կոնտեքստում ա ասվել ու ովքեր են տոտալիտար աղանդները։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որևէ մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա էս ինչ կոնտեքստում ա ասվել ու ովքեր են տոտալիտար աղանդները։


Տոտալիտար աղանդները չգիտեմ, բայց ասածի իմաստն էն էր, թե հա՛մ ազգային փոքրամասնություններն են մեր եղբայրները, հա՛մ կրոնական փոքրամասնությունները (մինչև անգամ՝ մահմեդական ծպտյալ հայերը):

10:30-ից.

----------

Արշակ (04.12.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայեցի, օքեյ։ Փաստորեն, խղճի ազատությունը հեչ, քրիստոնեությունը մեջ, ով էլ քրիստոնյա չի, ինքնությունը կորցրել ա։ Մդաաաաաա։
Բայց լավ ա, որ գոնե վերջապես եզդիներին ու ազգային փոքրամասնություններին հիշեց։ Թե չէ արդեն սաղ մոռացել էին, որ ՀՀ֊ում մենակ էթնիկ հայեր չեն, որ ապրում են։

----------


## Chuk

> Նայեցի, օքեյ։ Փաստորեն, խղճի ազատությունը հեչ, քրիստոնեությունը մեջ, ով էլ քրիստոնյա չի, ինքնությունը կորցրել ա։ Մդաաաաաա։
> Բայց լավ ա, որ գոնե վերջապես եզդիներին ու ազգային փոքրամասնություններին հիշեց։ Թե չէ արդեն սաղ մոռացել էին, որ ՀՀ֊ում մենակ էթնիկ հայեր չեն, որ ապրում են։


Իմ դուր էլ չեկավ։ Որ իրա խորհրդականը լինեի, խորհուրդ կտայի սենց ելույթ չունենալ։

Ու չնայած դրան կարող եմ բացատրել ելույթի պատճառը։ Ինչքան էլ որ շատերդ կարծիքս չեք կիում, բայց ՀՀԿն դեռ ռեաբիլիտացվելու շանս ունի։ Ու իրա քարոզի հիմնական թեզն էն ա, որ Նիկոլը փորձում ա այ էս «արժեքների» վրայով անցնել։ Նիկոլի խոսքը ուղղված ա նրանց, ովքեր կարող ա դրա կուտը ուտեն։

Բայց մեկ ա, համարում եմ, որ չպետք ա դա աներ, որտև ակամա «վիրավորում ա» այլոց՝ այլ հավատ ունեցողից մինչև աթեիստ։

Ես որ էս ելույթը համարում եմ իրա սայթաքումներից։ Բարեբախտաբար ոչ ծայրահեղ սայթաքում։

----------

Progart (03.12.2018), Արշակ (04.12.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ դուր էլ չեկավ։ Որ իրա խորհրդականը լինեի, խորհուրդ կտայի սենց ելույթ չունենալ։
> 
> Ու չնայած դրան կարող եմ բացատրել ելույթի պատճառը։ Ինչքան էլ որ շատերդ կարծիքս չեք կիում, բայց ՀՀԿն դեռ ռեաբիլիտացվելու շանս ունի։ Ու իրա քարոզի հիմնական թեզն էն ա, որ Նիկոլը փորձում ա այ էս «արժեքների» վրայով անցնել։ Նիկոլի խոսքը ուղղված ա նրանց, ովքեր կարող ա դրա կուտը ուտեն։
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա, համարում եմ, որ չպետք ա դա աներ, որտև ակամա «վիրավորում ա» այլոց՝ այլ հավատ ունեցողից մինչև աթեիստ։
> 
> Ես որ էս ելույթը համարում եմ իրա սայթաքումներից։ Բարեբախտաբար ոչ ծայրահեղ սայթաքում։


Էդ արժեքները արժեվորվում են երբ իշխանությունները սկսում են կարևորել։ Մարդկանց մեծ մասի վեջն էլ չի լինի եթե վերևից չկարևորվեն։ Ընդհանրապես էդ թեմաները որ ՀՀԿն սկսում ա շահարկել Նիկոլենք պիտի ընդհանրապես չարծածեին։ Չեղած տեղից թեման տաքացնում են։ Ես հլա առաքելական եկեղեցու անունը էսքան լսած չէի ոչ մի քարոզարշավում ինչքան Նիկոլանք ենք արդարանում։ Ինչ մի խառնվել են իրար։ Փոխանակ շրջանցեն սաղին հավատացյալ են դարձնելու։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ արժեքները արժեվորվում են երբ իշխանությունները սկսում են կարևորել։ Մարդկանց մեծ մասի վեջն էլ չի լինի եթե վերևից չկարևորվեն։ Ընդհանրապես էդ թեմաները որ ՀՀԿն սկսում ա շահարկել Նիկոլենք պիտի ընդհանրապես չարծածեին։ Չեղած տեղից թեման տաքացնում են։ Ես հլա առաքելական եկեղեցու անունը էսքան լսած չէի ոչ մի քարոզարշավում ինչքան Նիկոլանք ենք արդարանում։ Ինչ մի խառնվել են իրար։ Փոխանակ շրջանցեն սաղին հավատացյալ են դարձնելու։


Համաձայն եմ, մանավանդ որ ես կուզեի, որ լրիվ հակառակը քարոզվեր. խղճի աղատությունը։

Ընդամենը բացատրում էի թե ինչի ա էդ քայլին գնացել ու ասում էի, որ էդ շատ սարսափելի չի։ Ես որ չեմ պատրաստվում սրա համար Նիկոլին կանգնացնեմ գնդակահարության պատի տակ ։ճ

----------

Շինարար (04.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, մանավանդ որ ես կուզեի, որ լրիվ հակառակը քարոզվեր. խղճի աղատությունը։
> 
> Ընդամենը բացատրում էի թե ինչի ա էդ քայլին գնացել ու ասում էի, որ էդ շատ սարսափելի չի։ Ես որ չեմ պատրաստվում սրա համար Նիկոլին կանգնացնեմ գնդակահարության պատի տակ ։ճ


Ապեր, սաղ քարոզարշավտ կառուցվել ա պրիմիտիվ հակադրությունների վրա․ 

Ավանդական արժեքները (ով ոնց ուզում ա հասկանա) - ԼԳԲՏ
Առաջին քրիստոնյա - աղանդավորները
Ղարաբաղ - ԱՄՆ (ասվտած գիտի խի) - ՀԱՊԿ - ինչորիս ա
Զենք ունենք - զենք չունենք
Նախկին կոռուպցիոնեռ - ապագա հնարավոր կոռուպցիոնեռ

Ու սաղ, գիտկացված կամ չգիտակցված․ ներքաշված են էս պարզ հակադրությունների քննարկման դաշտ։ Ու էտ նորմալ ա, հաշվի առնելով որ մենք երբեք չենք ունեցել քաղաքական բանավեճի մշակույթ, ու որ ներկա ընտրություններին մասնակցում են ուժեր, որոնք կարան գոյատևեն մենակ սենց պրմիտիվ դեմագոգիայի շնորհիվ։ 

Նիկոլին էլ, ինչ մեղադրես երեկվա ասածի համար ․․․․ էն «սաղ ասեցին, մի անգամ էլ մենք ասենք» տրամաբանությունն ա գործել, որ հանկարծ չմտածեն, որ Նիկոլն ուզում ա կաթողիկոսին գահընկեց անի, տեղը ԼԳԲՏ նշանակի, մարդ ես էլի։

----------

Chuk (04.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ էլ լավ նախընտրական ա: ՏՎ-ով ահագին բանավեճեր են։ Սաղ ձայն են ուզում ստանալ ընտրողին համոզելով, ելույթով, լայվով, ռեկլամով ու սենց ընդունված մեթոդներվ ․․․ կարող ա ապուշություններ են դուրս տալիս, բայց էտ նորմալ ա, չէին կարա դուրս չտային։ ԲՏ-ություն էլ կա, որը բնականաբար ՀՀԿ-ից ա գալիս, կոնկրետ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանի պահով։ Բայց կարևորն էն ա, որ ընտրակաշառք չի լինելու, ոչ մեկին չեն տփում, քուչեքում տասովշիկներ չկան։ Կոնկերետ մեր մոտ՝ Զեյթուն, սաղ նորմալ ա, ոչ մի համեմատություն նախորդ ընտրությունների հետ։ Դե քաղաքական բանավեճի որակն ու գաղափարախոսությունն էլ, իզվինիծե, լուսավոր ապագայում։

----------

Chuk (04.12.2018), ivy (04.12.2018), Mephistopheles (07.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ․Գ․ Վերևի գրառման վերջին նախադասությունը քաղաքական գովազդ չի։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (04.12.2018), ivy (04.12.2018), Գաղթական (04.12.2018), Շինարար (04.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլին մնացելա վերջին քայլը, սպասենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն



----------

Progart (17.03.2019), Գաղթական (20.02.2019), Ուլուանա (25.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տո բա մենք սրա համար էինք փողոց փակում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց ծնկները մեր չեն ծալվի այս ամոթից. Ռանչպար գյուղից վարչապետը ծանր տպավորություններով է վերադարձել

Նիկոլը Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ էր գյուղ տեսնում  :LOL:  Բանաստեղծություն ա գրում, պահ պահ ․․․․ արա, մի հատ լապատկա վեկալ ձեռդ, հող փորի։

----------

Chuk (17.03.2019), Progart (17.03.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ավելորդ ակցիա էր: Եթե խնդիր կար ռեալ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, դրա համար կան այլ գործիքներ՝ սկսած ԱԱԾ, վերջացրած մարզպետարաններով ու վիճվարչություններով: 

Իմ տպավորությամբ՝ քաղաքական պիառ ակցիայի ոլորտից էր, եթե իհարկե լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ վերսիաները մի կողմ թողնենք, օրինակ այն, որ ԱԱԾ-ն ինչ որ ակցիա իրականացրեց՝ կապված Նիկոլի անվտանգության հետ կապված ինչ-ինչ հարցեր պարզելու հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելորդ ակցիա էր: Եթե խնդիր կար ռեալ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, դրա համար կան այլ գործիքներ՝ սկսած ԱԱԾ, վերջացրած մարզպետարաններով ու վիճվարչություններով: 
> 
> Իմ տպավորությամբ՝ քաղաքական պիառ ակցիայի ոլորտից էր, եթե իհարկե լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ վերսիաները մի կողմ թողնենք, օրինակ այն, որ ԱԱԾ-ն ինչ որ ակցիա իրականացրեց՝ կապված Նիկոլի անվտանգության հետ կապված ինչ-ինչ հարցեր պարզելու հետ:


Իսկ ինձ դուր եկավ, շատ լավ ու տեղին այցելություն էր։ Լավ կլինի, շուտ-շուտ անի։ Համ մարզպետարանները զգաստանան, համ էլ գյոողացին զգա, որ ուշադրություն դարձնող կա:

Ինձ իրա շոկային արձագանքն էր անհասկանալի: Ո՞վ չգիտի որ գյուղերում բացիթողի կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ ա:

----------

Varzor (17.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ իրա շոկային արձագանքն էր անհասկանալի: Ո՞վ չգիտի որ գյուղերում բացիթողի կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ ա:


Բայց ինչի՞ էր շոկային:
Հայրենադարձության դիմում էր՝ դեպի դատարկվող գյուղեր, քաղաքներ, երկիր..

----------


## Lion

Ախր *Տրիբուն* ախպեր, խոսում ենք երկրի ղեկավարի մասին, որը *հենց ինքն է* նշանակում նույն այդ մարզպետին: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է նշանակում, ինքը մարզպետ է նշանակում, բայց այլ միջոց չունի նրան "զգաստացնելու", քան թոք-շոույի ժանրով գործե՞լը: Կամ ուրիշ բան՝ վատն է՞ մարզպետդ, մի նշանակիր կամ փոխիր նրան, քո ձեռքում է, իմա՞ստը նրանց "զգաստացնելու":

----------

Varzor (17.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչի՞ էր շոկային:
> Հայրենադարձության դիմում էր՝ դեպի դատարկվող գյուղեր, քաղաքներ, երկիր..


Մարդը իրա ձեռով գրել ա.




> Արարատի մարզի Ռանչպար գյուղ կատարած այցից ծանր տպավորություններով վերադարձա:


Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում որ ինքը սպասում էր տեսնել երջանիկ դեմքեր, որոնք երգ ու պարով պատրաստվում են գարնանացանին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր *Տրիբուն* ախպեր, խոսում ենք երկրի ղեկավարի մասին, որը *հենց ինքն է* նշանակում նույն այդ մարզպետին: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է նշանակում, ինքը մարզպետ է նշանակում, բայց այլ միջոց չունի նրան "զգաստացնելու", քան թոք-շոույի ժանրով գործե՞լը: Կամ ուրիշ բան՝ վատն է՞ մարզպետդ, մի նշանակիր կամ փոխիր նրան, քո ձեռքում է, իմա՞ստը նրանց "զգաստացնելու":


Ապեր թոք-շոուն լրիվ որիշ բան ա: Ու ես չեմ հասկանում քո ուզածն ինչ ա:

----------


## Lion

Գործ, ապեր, իմ ուզածը *գործ է* - *ռեալ գործ*, որը պետք է արվի պետական մեխանիզմների իրական ու արդյունավետ կիրառման արդյունքում հավաքվող տեղեկատվության վերլուծության, այլ ոչ թե նման սիրողական այցերի հիման վրա:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մարդը իրա ձեռով գրել ա.
> 
> 
> 
> Տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում որ ինքը սպասում էր տեսնել երջանիկ դեմքեր, որոնք երգ ու պարով պատրաստվում են գարնանացանին։


Հա դե՝ Ռանչպարիցա վերադարձել, հո չէ՞ր գրի Համզաչիման ))

Իր բանաստեղծության շեշտը դրված էր հայրենադարձության վրա:
Բնականաբար՝ գյուղը լիքը խնդիրներ էլ ունի ու հնարավորա, որ ինքը դրանք էլ այդ թվում ի նկատի ուներ՝ ծերացող ու դատարկվող գյուղի ֆոնի վրա..

Մի ալարի, մի անգամ էլ կարդա.




> Ռանչպար
> 
> Երազանքը երազելու համար չէ լոկ, 
> Երազանքի կյանք կերտելն է կոչումը մեր, 
> Տառապանքի մութ հատակից այս անողոք,
> Մեր երազի թեւով պիտի թռչենք մենք վեր։
> 
> Մանուկների բորբ աչքերի կարոտը տես, 
> Ու՞մ ճամփան է պահում նրանց հայացքը լուռ՝
> ...

----------


## Varzor

> բայց այլ միջոց չունի նրան "զգաստացնելու", քան թոք-շոույի ժանրով գործե՞լը:


Ապ, ինչու նորություն է?, որ ժամանակակից քաղաքականությունը ավելի շատ շոու է, քան բովանդակալից աշխատանք:
Բայց էս քառատողը բոցա.



> Մենք կվառենք ձեր աչքերի կրակն անթեղ,
> Երազանքը ձեր սրտերում կբորբոքենք,
> *Կթրթռանք ձեր ճամփեքին որպես կանթեղ,*
> Ու վերքերը հոգիների ձեր կամոքենք:


Էս տողն ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում` խառտոցը ոնցա ծառից ծառ թռչկոտում?

----------

Տրիբուն (18.03.2019)

----------


## Lion

Շոուն շոու, բայց ցավալի կլինի, եթե միայն շոույով սահմանափակվենք: Առայժմ ես իրական, համակարգային դրական շարժ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի ոլորտում  :Sad:

----------

Thom (17.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ավելորդ ակցիա էր: Եթե խնդիր կար ռեալ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, դրա համար կան այլ գործիքներ՝ սկսած ԱԱԾ, վերջացրած մարզպետարաններով ու վիճվարչություններով: 
> 
> Իմ տպավորությամբ՝ քաղաքական պիառ ակցիայի ոլորտից էր, եթե իհարկե լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ վերսիաները մի կողմ թողնենք, օրինակ այն, որ ԱԱԾ-ն ինչ որ ակցիա իրականացրեց՝ կապված Նիկոլի անվտանգության հետ կապված ինչ-ինչ հարցեր պարզելու հետ:


Վերջերս կուրսեցուս հետ էի խոսում, առողջապահության նախարարությունում մի փոքր վարչության պետ ա։
Ու իր վարչության մակարդակով խնդիրների մասին էր խոսում, որոնք չի կարում հասցնի Արսենին սուբուրդինացիայի պատճառով։

Ու մի երկու օրինակով պատմեց, ոնց ա նախկինում եղել, որ նախարարը խնդիր տեղյակ չի եղել, թեև դրա պատասխանատուն ում որ պետք ա հասցրել ա։ Միջանկյալ օղակներում կորում ա, որտև շատերին իրանց վիճակը լրիվ դզում ա, չեն ուզում մատը մատին տան։
Ու կարծում եմ նորություն չեմ ասի, եթե ասեմ, որ սաղ տեղերում կադրերի խնդիր ունենք, հները նստած են, բայց շատ դեպքերում ավելի շատ վնաս են տալիս, քան օգուտ։

Կարճ ասած, էս գնալը պետք էր։
Ու պտի սովորություն դառնա, ոչ միայն Նիկոլի մոտ։
Մինչև սաղ իրանց ձգեն, սկսեն նորմալ աշխատել, կամ էլ նորմալ զեկուցել։

----------

Freeman (18.03.2019), Բարեկամ (19.03.2019), Գաղթական (18.03.2019), Տրիբուն (18.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գործ, ապեր, իմ ուզածը *գործ է* - *ռեալ գործ*, որը պետք է արվի պետական մեխանիզմների իրական ու արդյունավետ կիրառման արդյունքում հավաքվող տեղեկատվության վերլուծության, այլ ոչ թե նման սիրողական այցերի հիման վրա:


Ի՞նչն ա սիրողական: Կամ ինչո՞վ ա էս այցը գործին խանգարում։ 

Ոնց որ դաշնակցական ելույթ լինես, ընկեր:  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շոուն շոու, բայց ցավալի կլինի, եթե միայն շոույով սահմանափակվենք: Առայժմ ես իրական, համակարգային դրական շարժ չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի ոլորտում


Որ ասում եմ լատենտ ՀՀԿական ես, չես հավատում ։))

----------


## Lion

> Որ ասում եմ լատենտ ՀՀԿական ես, չես հավատում ։))


Տո սենսեյ, խի՞ էս քրֆԸմ որ?

Իրականում, տղերք, ինքս պետական համակարգում աշխատել եմ 14 տարի ու լավ գիտեմ ինֆոյի կորստի գործոնը, թեև երբեմն դա նաև ուռճացված է լինում և վերևները դրանով փորձում են արդարանալ ամենաներքևների մոտ, թե, տեսեք-տեսեք՝ չգիտեինք: Ես, սակայն, սա իմանալով այնուհանդերձ ասացի այն, ինչ ասացի, քանի որ, հարգելիներս, Նիկոլը պետք է *նաև* այդ խնդիրը լուծի՝ ստեղծելով ընդհանրապես գործուն և մասնավորապես տեղեկատվության հավաքման գործուն պետական մեխանիզմ: 

Ես առայժմ չեմ տեսնում ոչ առաջինը, ոչ էլ ցավոք երկրորդը:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արևմտյան մշակույթի հենց էդ ա լավը, որ բոլորին լսում են, անգամ՝ հավաքարարուհու կարծիքն էլ կարա լսելի լինի, որտև ինքն էլ իր տեսանկյունիցա իրերը տեսնում ու, մեկ էլ տեսար, մի գործունյա խորհուրդ տվեց, որ մինչ դա ոչ ոքի մտքով չէր անցել:

ՈՒ սրա համար, ի դեպ, պետք չի սպասել մինչև Նիկոլը փրկարարի տեսքով գա, սաղ հարցերը լուծի..

Կարելիա սկսել օրինակ մարդա իր աշխատավայրում առաջարկի սենց նախագիծ.
Աշխատատեղ մուտքի/ելքի դռան մոտ մի փոքր առաջարկությունների ու դիտողությունների արկղա կախվում, կողքն էլ՝ բլանկերի տուփը:
Ցանկացողը բլանկը լրացնում գցումա ու ասենք շաբաթը մեկ ինչ-որ մեկն էդ ամենն աչքիա անցկացնում ու զեկուցում ղեկավարությանը:

----------


## Lion

Էս ՖԲ դարում կարելի է ավելի պարզ բան անել - Հայտարարել, որ ՖԲ հաղորդումներդ ուշադիր նայելու ես, հետո, տարրական, մարդ նշանակել, որը, քանի որ դու ժամանակ չունես, ուշադիր, *շաաատ ուշադիր* կարդա քո ՖԲ հաղորդագրությունները, իսկ հետո էլ դրանց և հատկապես ակնառուների մասին զեկուցի քեզ...

Բարդ բան չի...

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլը քիչ- քիչ սկսումա հասկանալ որ երկրի ղեկավար աշխատելը իր հագով գործ չի:
Էտ դերվիշ բաբա ոճով այցը դրա վկայություննա: Քցե բռնելա որ եթե շաբաթ կիրակի հանգիստ փռվեմ կառավարական դաչայում գիրք կարդամ էն չի, գործ անելու հավես չկա, կայնի հելնեմ գնամ մի երկու գյուղ ֆռֆռամ:

Գյուղերի պրոբլեմները իմանալու համար պարտադիր չի  վարչապետ լինել անգամ լրագրող լիներ: Էս երկիրը փոքրա բոլորը բոլորին ճանաչում են գիտեն որտեղ ինչ կա:
Ռանչպար կողքի լիքը գյուղեր թուրքի գյուղերին 88-89 -ին մեր Բաքվի հայրենակիցները եկել են էտ գյուղեր:
90-ականներին առանց էտել երկրիր վիճակը ծանրեր էտ մարդիկել քաղաքում ծնված մեծացած լինելով, մեծ մասը հայերեն չգիտեին, ռուսախոս, գյուղերում չհարմարվեցին կամ հիմնական արտագաղթեցին կամ դառան խոպան գնացող:
Էտ գյուղերը տենց կիսադատարկ են:

Չեմ կարծում թե կառավարությունում տենց գյուղ առ գյուղ քարտեզ չկա, թե որտեղ ինչ խնդիր կա, մանկապարտեզ, դպրոցի նորոգում, ճանապարհ, խմելու ջուր ոռոգման ջուր:
Հարցը էտ չի, հարցը էնա որ բոլոր գյուղերի անգամ առաջնային խնդիրները ամբողջ երկրի մաստշաբով լուծելու համար ենթադրենք 3միլիարդ դոլլար փողա պետք:
Կառավարության խնդիրը ոչ թե դերվիշբաբա աշխատելնա, այլ էտ 3միլիարդը աշխատելը:

----------


## Lion

*varo987* ջան, կարողա և ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց, հավատա, նույնիսկ սրանով հանդերձ էլ Նիկոլն ու իր իշխանությունը անհամեմատ ավելի դրական են համեմատած նրանց իշխանության հետ, որոնց միշտ պաշտպանել ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը քիչ- քիչ սկսումա հասկանալ որ երկրի ղեկավար աշխատելը իր հագով գործ չի:


Հա էլի, երևի երկրի ղեկավար աշխատելը նրանց հագով էր, ովքեր գյուղերը էտ օրի են հասցրել։ Երկիր ծերից ծեր քաքմեջ անելը իսկական ղեկավաի հագով գործ ա։ 

Վարո, ռադդ քաշի, գնա Քոչարյանի միտինգին էլի։ Քոչարյան վարչապետ ․․․ Քոչարյան վարչապետ ․․․ դաժե լոզունգը քո տեղը մտածել, ձեռդ ենք տվել։

----------

Freeman (19.03.2019), Progart (19.03.2019), Աթեիստ (19.03.2019), Արամ (19.03.2019), Բարեկամ (19.03.2019), Ուլուանա (20.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

մտածում էի «բլթոտ հայտարարությունների մեջ էս դնեյի․



> Յուրաքանչյուր հայաստանցի տղամարդու համար առաջին տիկինն իր կինն է, և յուրաքանչյուր հայաստանցի կնոջ համար առաջին պարոնն իր ամուսինն է


Էն էլ հոդվածը կարդացի, ու մեջը վերջում մի սրա հետ չկապված հետաքրքիր բան կար։ Խաղա՞նք «միտքը շարունակի»  :Jpit: 




> նդրադառնալով ներկայումս իրեն սպասարկող ծառայողական մեքենային՝ վարչապետը նկատեց, որ այն 2008 թվականին գնվել է ՀՀ երրորդ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին սպասարկելու համար, սակայն վերջինս վերջին 3 տարիներին չի օգտագործվել, քանի որ համարվել է ոչ պիտանի։
> 
> «Կա նաև BMW ավտոմեքենա, որը գնվել է 2004 թվականին՝ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի համար։ Հիմա հեծանիվով եմ գնում աշխատանքի, ասում են՝ վայ հեծանիվով է գնում, ոտքով եմ գնում՝ ասում են՝ պոպուլիստ է», - կեսկատակ նկատեց գործադիրի ղեկավարը։


Որ սամոմատով եմ գնում, ասում են՝ չի էլ ուզում պեդալ պտտի․․․
Որ էշով եմ գնում, ասում են՝ ապարանցիների նկատմամբ կանխակալություն ունի․․․
Որ ռոլիկով եմ գնում, ասում են՝ ջագի-ջուգի ա․․․

Արա հա, անեկդոտ հիշեցի  :LOL:  չտանեմ, էլի, դիսկրիմինացիոն կամ ապարանցիների մասին․․․ հավես չկա թեմաներ գտնելու  :Jpit:  Հա, ուրեմն էս ապարանցին Երևանում տրոլեյբուս ա նստում (իրականում օրիգինալում տրամվայ էր, բայց հիմա էդ բարիքից չկա,տրամվի լոբբինգ անողներն էլ լավ չեն անում  :LOL: ), ու հանում մի կապոց փող ա տալիս շոֆերին, ասում ա․
― Ախպերս, քշի Ապարան։
Էս վարորդն էլ ասում ա․
― Հո գիժ չե՞ս․ ընկեր, տրոլեյբուսի գծերը Ապարան չեն հասնում, ո՞նց քշեմ։
Ապարանցիս էլ ուսին գցած պայուսակը բացում ա, մեջը՝ լիքը փող, ասում ա․
― Սաղ քոնն ա, ընկեր, մենակ լազաթ ա էլի, քել քշի Ապարան, լավ քամով գնանք։
Վերջը էս վարորդը տեսնում ա սրանից պրծում չկա, հելնում ա փողոցից մի ջոկատ բրթողներ ա բռնում՝ տրոլեյբուսը բրթեն հասցնեն Ապարան։ Բրթում հասցնում են, էս վարորդն էլ ասում ա․
― Բա քեզ պե՞տք էր, էդքան փող վատնեցիր, թե ինչ ա բրթելով տրոլեյբուսով հասցնեն Ապարան։
Ապարանցիս էլ․
― Ախպեր էդ ի՜նչ ա, էն մեծ փոսը ընդեղ տեսնո՞ւմ ես․ անցած շաբաթ մետրոյով եմ տուն եկել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Փաշինյանը քիչ առաջ հրապարակավ հրամայեց աշխատանքից ինքնազատվել  ("կգնաս ու դիմում կգրես") մաքսայինի երիտասարդ աշխատողին, որը զգաստ չէր կանգնել վարչապետի անցնելու պահին, և սենյակում, որի մուտքի մոտ տղան կանգնած էր, Հայաստանի դրոշը գետնին էր ու անմաքուր վիճակում։

Իրավունք ունե՞ր ի պաշտոնե։ Երևի հա՝ գործից ազատելու, եթե վստահ արեց (պետական կառավարման կառույց էր դրա՞ համար), ու եթե օրինականորեն ճիշտ հիմնավորի։ 

Բա բարոյապե՞ս, առանց պարզաբանելու, թե ով էր տղան և ինչքանով էր առնչվում դրոշի՝ գետնին գտնվելուն։ 
Իսկ տղան ընդամենը երկու ամսվա աշխատող էր, ու դրոշն էլ պատկանում էր ոստիկանությանը, որը մի ամիս առաջ շենքը ազատելիս թողել էր էդ վիճակում։
 Ոնց որ ավելի մոտիկ կանգնած մեղավորների մեծ շարք կա մինչև անփորձ տղան, եթե պետք ա դրա համար գործից ազատել։

----------

Freeman (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաշինյանը քիչ առաջ հրապարակավ հրամայեց աշխատանքից ինքնազատվել  ("կգնաս ու դիմում կգրես") մաքսայինի երիտասարդ աշխատողին, որը զգաստ չէր կանգնել վարչապետի անցնելու պահին, և սենյակում, որի մուտքի մոտ տղան կանգնած էր, Հայաստանի դրոշը գետնին էր ու անմաքուր վիճակում։
> 
> Իրավունք ունե՞ր ի պաշտոնե։ Երևի հա՝ գործից ազատելու, եթե վստահ արեց (պետական կառավարման կառույց էր դրա՞ համար), ու եթե օրինականորեն ճիշտ հիմնավորի։ 
> 
> Բա բարոյապե՞ս, առանց պարզաբանելու, թե ով էր տղան և ինչքանով էր առնչվում դրոշի՝ գետնին գտնվելուն։ 
> Իսկ տղան ընդամենը երկու ամսվա աշխատող էր, ու դրոշն էլ պատկանում էր ոստիկանությանը, որը մի ամիս առաջ շենքը ազատելիս թողել էր էդ վիճակում։
>  Ոնց որ ավելի մոտիկ կանգնած մեղավորների մեծ շարք կա մինչև անփորձ տղան, եթե պետք ա դրա համար գործից ազատել։


Ճիշտ ա արել։ Ու ավելի լավ որ երիտասադր երկու ամսվա աշխատող ա եղել։ Երկու ամիս ա եկել ա գործի, ու նորմալ ա, որ իրանից առաջվա խոզը իրանց տենց տարածք ա թողել, դրոշն էլ փալաս սարքած։ Շատ արագ ու հեշտ հարմարվել ա էտ վիճակին։ Երիտասարդ նոր աշխատողը գոնե մի բանով պիտի տարբերվեր իրանից առաջ նույն տեղում վեր ընգած հաստափոր ուռուգլոխից։ Դժվար բան չի աշխատանքյին տարածքդ ավլելը, փոշին սրփելը, դրոշն էլ նորմալ տեղում դնելը․ փոխարենը կարելի ա գալ ու հեշտ ու հանգիստ վեր ընգել նույն ձևի։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Smokie (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> Բա բարոյապե՞ս, առանց պարզաբանելու, թե ով էր տղան և ինչքանով էր առնչվում դրոշի՝ գետնին գտնվելուն։ 
> Իսկ տղան ընդամենը երկու ամսվա աշխատող էր, ու դրոշն էլ պատկանում էր  ոստիկանությանը, որը մի ամիս առաջ շենքը ազատելիս թողել էր էդ վիճակում։
>  Ոնց որ ավելի մոտիկ կանգնած մեղավորների մեծ շարք կա մինչև անփորձ տղան, եթե պետք ա դրա համար գործից ազատել։


Ցանկացած մարդ էդ կառույցում աշխատող ուղղակիորեն կապ ունի էդ դրոշի հետ։ Ցանկացած մարդ, ով տեսել ա ու չի շտկել իրավիճակը, ուղղակիորեն մեղավոր ա։ Իսկ էդ տղան հենց էդ դրոշի մոտակայքում ա եղել։ Ինչումն ա խնդիրը։ Վերջապես պետք ա չէ ինչ որ ձև հարգեն պետությունը ու այդ թվում նաև պետության նշանները։ 

Եթե ես մի հատ ընկերությունում եմ աշխատում, ասենք ծրագրավորող եմ, բայց մտնեմ մի հատ սենյակ տենամ ֆիրմայի լոգոն գետին ընգած ա, կբարձրացնեմ։ Որովհետև եթե ես էդ ընկերությունում եմ աշխատում պետք ա հարգեմ: Ու դա ուղղակիորեն ցույց ա տալիս իմ վերաբերմունքը։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (09.04.2019), Thom (09.04.2019), Աթեիստ (09.04.2019), Անվերնագիր (09.04.2019), Յոհաննես (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտ ա արել։ Ու ավելի լավ որ երիտասադր երկու ամսվա աշխատող ա եղել։ Երկու ամիս ա եկել ա գործի, ու նորմալ ա, որ իրանից առաջվա խոզը իրանց տենց տարածք ա թողել, դրոշն էլ փալաս սարքած։ Շատ արագ ու հեշտ հարմարվել ա էտ վիճակին։ Երիտասարդ նոր աշխատողը գոնե մի բանով պիտի տարբերվեր իրանից առաջ նույն տեղում վեր ընգած հաստափոր ուռուգլոխից։ Դժվար բան չի աշխատանքյին տարածքդ ավլելը, փոշին սրփելը, դրոշն էլ նորմալ տեղում դնելը․ փոխարենը կարելի ա գալ ու հեշտ ու հանգիստ վեր ընգել նույն ձևի։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ կարելի էր տղային խիստ զգուշացում տալ, իսկ գործից ազատել էդ վիճակը ի սկզբանե տեղծողին, որը փաստորեն պլստաց, տղան էլ դարձավ ինչ֊որ չափով քավության նոխազ (ինչ տեսել ա, էդ էլ սովորել ա ու համարել օքեյ)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ լավ դաս եղավ բոլորին, բոլոր հիմնարկներում . հիմա սաղ իրար կխառնվեն ու կարգի կբերեն իրենց սենյակները։
Ուղղակի մի ձև մեղք էր տղան, կիրթ, հանգիստ տղա էր, մենակ՝ երևի ոչ իրա ճիշտ գործին։

Հ.Գ. Փաշինյանի  ներվերը տեղի են տալիս. մի կողմից տրանգենդերի խնդիրը, մյուս կողմից ցույցերը՝ աջուձախ, էն մի կողմից Աննայի ելույթի շուրջ մանիպուլյացիաները, հեշտ չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Սխալ ա արել։ Ղեկավարը ոչ միայն ստուգող-կարգադրող պիտի լինի, այլ նաև ուղղորդող-սովորեցնող։ Սրանից հետո վարչապետը ուր գնա խոտերը կանաչ են ներկելու, հատակներն էլ՝ սպիտակ, իսկ իրական խնդիրները կոծկվելու են, մոտավորապես ոնցոր Ռուսաստանում։ Իսկ այս դեպքում կարար հանգիստ ասեր․ «Տղաս, այս դրոշի գոյություն ունենալու համար հազարավոր մարդիկ են զոհվել, դու էլ սրան նայելուց պիտի մեչդ ցնծաս, ոչ թե քացով տշես անկյունը»։ Թե չէ՝ զգաստ կանգնի որ վարչապետը մոտենում ա․․․ փայլուն ուղղորդելու մոմենտը վերածեց «չագուչ ունեմ, բոլոր ծուռ մեխերը կուղղեմ» մոմենտի։

Իսկ եթե մի հատ դրոշը գետնին ընկնելու համար գործից սենց ոտի վրա հեռացվում են, ուրեմն դեռ երկար ճամփա ունենք քայլելու մարդու իրավունքների տեսանկյունից (due process և այլն․․․)։

----------

Freeman (09.04.2019), Lion (09.04.2019), Skeptic (09.04.2019), Արշակ (12.04.2019), Բարեկամ (09.04.2019), Հայկօ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ուշագրավ էպիզոդ էր...

"Մաքսային ծառայության մասին" ՀՀ օրենքի 48-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է մաքսային ծառայության պաշտոնից ազատելու հիմքերը: Դրանցից մեկն է՝ սեփական դիմումով ազատվելը: Մյուս հիմքը, որը գուցե այս դեպքում կարող է կիրառվել, դա. "_ծառայողական կարգապահական և վարքագծի (էթիկայի) կանոնները միանգամյա կոպիտ խախտելը կամ ծառայողական կարգապահական և վարքագծի (էթիկայի) կանոնները պարբերաբար խախտել_"-ն է: Նույն օրենքի 14-րդ հոդվածի 6-րդ մասի համաձայն. "_6. Մաքսային մյուս ծառայողները պայմանագրի հիման վրա սահմանված կարգով պաշտոնի նշանակվում և պաշտոնից ազատվում են կոմիտեի ղեկավարի հրամանով:_": Այսինքն, այդ աաշխաողն կարող է պաշտոնից ազատել միայն պարոն Անանյան,ը կարևո չէի, իր դիմումի համաձայն, թե՞ իրավիճակը որպես ծառայողական կարգապահական և վարքագծի (էթիկայի) կանոնները միանգամյա կոպիտ խախտել կամ ծառայողական կարգապահական և վարքագծի (էթիկայի) կանոնները պարբերաբար խախտել դիտարկելու դեպքում: 

Մաքսային այդ ծառայողը, որպես պետական պաշտոնյա, պարտավոր է կատարել իր վերադասի օրինական հրամանները, հրահանգները և ցուցումները: "_Դիմում կգրես_"-ը, սակայն, օրինական ցուցում չի կարող համարվել, քանի որ անձի իրավունքն է շարունակել աշխատել կամ դադարել աշխատանքային հարաբերություններ ունենալ մի որևէ գործատույի մոտ: 

Սա իրավական մասով:

Բարոյական մասով՝ իրոք դրոշի հետ նման վարքագիծը համարում եմ անընդունելի, թեև դեռ հարց է, թե կոնկրետ այդ աշխատողի մեղքն այդ իրավիճակով որքան էր: Ամեն դեպքում, ինքս միշտ ներքնապես ընդվզում եմ, երբ ամենատարբեր պետական հիմնարկներում տեսնում եմ, օրինակ, կեղտոտ կամ պատռված դրոշ:

Քաղաքական մասով՝ սա ընտրողների սիրտը որոշակիորեն շահելու փորձ էր, քանի որ հայտնի է մեր հասարակության լայն մասի բացասական վերաբերմունքը մաքսային մարմինների նկատմամբ:

Վարչական մասով՝ արդեն մեկ տարի է, որ պարոն Փաշինյան զբաղեցնում է ՀՀ վարչապետի պաշտոնը: Վատ է, որ միայն հիմա են նման տարրական անփութություններ ի հայտ գալիս, ընդ որում սա դեռ տեխնիկական մասով, իսկ ընդհանուր ոչ արդյունավետության առումով մեր պետական համակարգի շատ ու շատ ճյուղեր դեռևս լուրջ բարեփոխման կարիք ունեն: Ավելին, շատ վատ է, որ, ինչպես մեկամսյա վաղեմության գյուղ այցելելու ժամանակ եղավ, փաստորեն վարչապետը պետք է միայն անձնական այցելություն ունենա մի որևէ վայր կամ համակարգ, որ պարզի իրավիճակը: Դա նշանակում է, որ պետական գործուն համակարգ, գործող հսկման ու վերահսկման համակարգեր չկան կամ գործում են թերի:

*Հ.Գ.*

Հոգեբանական մասով




> Սխալ ա արել։ Ղեկավարը ոչ միայն ստուգող-կարգադրող պիտի լինի, այլ նաև ուղղորդող-սովորեցնող։ Սրանից հետո վարչապետը ուր գնա խոտերը կանաչ են ներկելու, հատակներն էլ՝ սպիտակ, իսկ իրական խնդիրները կոծկվելու են, մոտավորապես ոնցոր Ռուսաստանում։ Իսկ այս դեպքում կարար հանգիստ ասեր․ «Տղաս, այս դրոշի գոյություն ունենալու համար հազարավոր մարդիկ են զոհվել, դու էլ սրան նայելուց պիտի մեչդ ցնծաս, ոչ թե քացով տշես անկյունը»։ Թե չէ՝ զգաստ կանգնի որ վարչապետը մոտենում ա․․․ փայլուն ուղղորդելու մոմենտը վերածեց «չագուչ ունեմ, բոլոր ծուռ մեխերը կուղղեմ» մոմենտի։


Նման բաներ տեսել եմ և բանակում, և աշխատանքի վայրում: Կային նախարարներ, որ կարող էին, հենց այսպես, ուղղակի ներխուժել սենյակդ ու մի չնչին բանի համար ասել՝ դիմում կգրես: Սա անընդունելի է, դա վախի, կեղծավորության, քծնանքի և ստորաքարշության մթնոլորտ է ստեղծում ողջ համակարգում:

----------

Freeman (09.04.2019), Skeptic (09.04.2019), Բարեկամ (09.04.2019), Ծլնգ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նման բաներ տեսել եմ և բանակում, ր աշխատանքի վայրում: Կային նախարարներ, որ կարող էին, հենց այսպես, ուղղակի ներխուժել սենյակդ ու մի չնչին բանի համար ասել՝ դիմում կգրես: Սա անընդունելի է, դա վախի, կեղծավորության, քծնանքի և ստորաքարշության մթնոլորտ է ստեղծում ողջ համակարգում:


հենց էդ էլ ասում եմ՝ խոտերը կանաչ ներկել ա սրանից հետո լինելու․․․ ոնցոր Պուտինը մի քաղաք ա գնում, սաղ լպստում լզում են, խոտերը կանաչ ներկում, ամպերը քշում բան․․․ Պուտինը գնաց, նույց քողարկված բարդակը վարագույրի հետևից դուրս ա գալիս

----------

Lion (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ներվերը տեղի են տալիս, թեև կասվի, որ երկրի գլուխն ա, չպիտի՜։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սխալ ա արել։ *Ղեկավարը ոչ միայն ստուգող-կարգադրող պիտի լինի, այլ նաև ուղղորդող-սովորեցնող։* Սրանից հետո վարչապետը ուր գնա խոտերը կանաչ են ներկելու, հատակներն էլ՝ սպիտակ, իսկ իրական խնդիրները կոծկվելու են, մոտավորապես ոնցոր Ռուսաստանում։ Իսկ այս դեպքում կարար հանգիստ ասեր․ «Տղաս, այս դրոշի գոյություն ունենալու համար հազարավոր մարդիկ են զոհվել, դու էլ սրան նայելուց պիտի մեչդ ցնծաս, ոչ թե քացով տշես անկյունը»։ Թե չէ՝ զգաստ կանգնի որ վարչապետը մոտենում ա․․․ փայլուն ուղղորդելու մոմենտը վերածեց «չագուչ ունեմ, բոլոր ծուռ մեխերը կուղղեմ» մոմենտի։
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի հատ դրոշը գետնին ընկնելու համար գործից սենց ոտի վրա հեռացվում են, ուրեմն դեռ երկար ճամփա ունենք քայլելու մարդու իրավունքների տեսանկյունից (due process և այլն․․․)։


Ուղղորդող սովորեցնող էլ ա եղել։ Արդեն քանի անգամ ա, ստեղ ընդեղ գնալուց սուս ու փուս կռանում գետնից թուղ ու զիբիլ ա հավաքում։ Պիտի արդեն սաղ սովորած լինեին։ Հո աավոտից իրիկուն դասախոսություն չի՞ կարդալու սանիտարահիգենիկ թեմաներով։ Բայց դե ոնց տեսնում ես, պետական ծառայողների տանձին չի հիմնականում։ Դրա համալ էլ մեր պետական համակարգին պետք ա կնուտ ու պրյանիկ։ Ահագին ժամանակ ա պրյանիկ էր, մեկ ու մեջ էլ կնուտն ա պետք։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Աթեիստ (09.04.2019), Արամ (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հենց էդ էլ ասում եմ՝ խոտերը կանաչ ներկել ա սրանից հետո լինելու․․․ ոնցոր Պուտինը մի քաղաք ա գնում, սաղ լպստում լզում են, խոտերը կանաչ ներկում, ամպերը քշում բան․․․ Պուտինը գնաց, նույց քողարկված բարդակը վարագույրի հետևից դուրս ա գալիս


Շատ լավ ․․․ Հայաստանը փոքր երկիր ա, Ռուսաստան չի․ երկու ամսում եթե սաղ գյուղերով ման գա՝ մարդկանց գործից մեկ ու մեջ հանելով, պլպստան երկիր կդառնանք  :LOL:

----------

Progart (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ուղղորդող սովորեցնող էլ ա եղել։ Արդեն քանի անգամ ա, ստեղ ընդեղ գնալուց սուս ու փուս կռանում գետնից թուղ ու զիբիլ ա հավաքում։ Պիտի արդեն սաղ սովորած լինեին։ Հո աավոտից իրիկուն դասախոսություն չի՞ կարդալու սանիտարահիգենիկ թեմաներով։ Բայց դե ոնց տեսնում ես, պետական ծառայողների տանձին չի հիմնականում։ Դրա համալ էլ մեր պետական համակարգին պետք ա կնուտ ու պրյանիկ։ Ահագին ժամանակ ա պրյանիկ էր, մեկ ու մեջ էլ կնուտն ա պետք։


Բայց դրա համար չպիտի մեջներից տուժի նա, ով ամենամոտիկն էր կանգնած ու ում մեղավորությունը պահի տակ, ոտի վրա որոշում ա ու վճիռ արձակում։ Սա կամայականության ճանապարհն ա արդեն։

----------


## Արամ

> Սխալ ա արել։ Ղեկավարը ոչ միայն ստուգող-կարգադրող պիտի լինի, այլ նաև ուղղորդող-սովորեցնող։ Սրանից հետո վարչապետը ուր գնա խոտերը կանաչ են ներկելու, հատակներն էլ՝ սպիտակ, իսկ իրական խնդիրները կոծկվելու են, մոտավորապես ոնցոր Ռուսաստանում։ Իսկ այս դեպքում կարար հանգիստ ասեր․ «Տղաս, այս դրոշի գոյություն ունենալու համար հազարավոր մարդիկ են զոհվել, դու էլ սրան նայելուց պիտի մեչդ ցնծաս, ոչ թե քացով տշես անկյունը»։ Թե չէ՝ զգաստ կանգնի որ վարչապետը մոտենում ա․․․ փայլուն ուղղորդելու մոմենտը վերածեց «չագուչ ունեմ, բոլոր ծուռ մեխերը կուղղեմ» մոմենտի։
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի հատ դրոշը գետնին ընկնելու համար գործից սենց ոտի վրա հեռացվում են, ուրեմն դեռ երկար ճամփա ունենք քայլելու մարդու իրավունքների տեսանկյունից (due process և այլն․․․)։


Ընդհանուր մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Մի քանի անգամ ուղորդել/սովորեցրել ա, աղբը ինքն ա հավաքել և այլն։ Ես էն համոզմունքին եմ, որ եթե նկատում ես մարդը պատրաստ ա, ուղորդվելու ու սովորելու, ապա քո առաջարկած միջոցը ամենաարդյունավետն ա։ Չեմ կարծում, որ էս դեպքն ա։ Եթե օրինակ պետական դրոշը չլիներ, ասենք իրա շորերը կեղտոտ լիներ, սխալ կլիներ նման վերաբերմունքը։ Բայց մած յեվո էտի պետական դրոշ ա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը չի հասկանում թե դա ինչ արժեք ունի, ի՞նչ գործ ունի ինքը պետական համակարգում։ Ու՞մ ա ծառայում, ինչի՞ համար ա ընտեղ։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց դրա համար չպիտի մեջներից տուժի նա, ով ամենամոտիկն էր կանգնած ու ում մեղավորությունը պահի տակ, ոտի վրա որոշում ա ու վճիռ արձակում։ Սա կամայականության ճանապարհն ա արդեն։


ճանապարհ չի, այլ արատավոր պրակտիկայի շարունակություն ա․․․ բայց դե ավելի հեշտ ա «դիմում գրի» կարգադրել, քան համակարգային լուծում տալ․․․ էն առաջին օրերին էլ ասում էի, որ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերի խնդիր կա կառավարությունում՝ գլուխը չգիտի ներքևներում ինչ ա կատարվում, ու սենց տրյուկերով էլ ավելի քիչ ա իմանալու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դրա համար չպիտի մեջներից տուժի նա, ով ամենամոտիկն էր կանգնած ու ում մեղավորությունը պահի տակ, ոտի վրա որոշում ա ու վճիռ արձակում։ Սա կամայականության ճանապարհն ա արդեն։


Լավ, քո խաթեր համաձայն եմ, թող մենեջերին էլ հանեն գործից  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում, սեփական աշխատանքային տարածքը մաքուր պահելը կոնկրետ աշխատողի պարտականությունն ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընդհանուր մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Մի քանի անգամ ուղորդել/սովորեցրել ա, աղբը ինքն ա հավաքել և այլն։ Ես էն համոզմունքին եմ, որ եթե նկատում ես մարդը պատրաստ ա, ուղորդվելու ու սովորելու, ապա քո առաջարկած միջոցը ամենաարդյունավետն ա։ Չեմ կարծում, որ էս դեպքն ա։ Եթե օրինակ պետական դրոշը չլիներ, ասենք իրա շորերը կեղտոտ լիներ, սխալ կլիներ նման վերաբերմունքը։ Բայց մած յեվո էտի պետական դրոշ ա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը չի հասկանում թե դա ինչ արժեք ունի, ի՞նչ գործ ունի ինքը պետական համակարգում։ Ու՞մ ա ծառայում, ինչի՞ համար ա ընտեղ։


էնտեղ ա, որտև կարող ա հաշմանդամ մայր ունի, պարտքեր վերցրած ու ռուսաստաններում պառկետ խփող հայր ունի, ով չի կարում հետ գալու տոմսի փողը հավաքի․․․ բլյած, կարող ա էդ տղեն դալտոնիկ ա, ու դրոշը գետնին ընկած փալասից չի տարբերում էն մի ամիսը որ էդ սենյակում ա աշխատում․․․ ինչի՞ մասին եք վաբշե խոսում

----------

Skeptic (09.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ճիշտա արել:

Կարողա մարդը լավ մարդ լինի, գործն էլ վատ չանի, բայց` ասել ասողի, արդեն աչքը սովորելա բարդակի ու ինքն էլ տենց բարդակ-խոզանոցում շարունակումա կեցությունը:

Իհարկե բոլորի հետևից հերթով չես ընկնի, բայց որ մեկ-երկուսին տոկի տաս` հազարներ ու տասնյակ հազարներ կզգաստանան:

Ցավոտա գուցե, բայց դե հիմա էդա մարդու էությունը:

ՈՒ մենակ Նիկոլով չպիտի սահմանափակվի ախր:
Իրավագիտակից քաղաքացիներն ինչքան շատանա` էնքան երկիրն օր առաջ ոտքի կկանգնի:
Աթեիստն ասումա օրենքի պաշտպանը բերել մեքենան անօրինական տեղում կայանելա; իրեն կարգի հրավիրել փորձողին էլ ասումա` հա էլ ստեղ եմ կանգնացնելու, դու էլ ինչքան զանգես էդքան քրֆելու եմ..
Օրինապահի խոսքեր են Կառլ...
Քանի օրվա կյանք ունի մի երկիր, որի ոստիկանն ու զինվորականը հանցագործ բարքերովա ապրում/առաջնորդվում..

Մարդ կա` խելքը գլխինա ու իրան կոռեկտա պահում:
Մարդ կա` էնքանա հասունացել, որ համ իրենա կոռեկտ պահում, համ էլ ուրիշներինա քաջալերում:
Մարդ էլ կա` կարի մեքենայա, մինչև չբզես չի զգաստանա...

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Chuk (11.04.2019), John (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Thom (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ, քո խաթեր համաձայն եմ, թող մենեջերին էլ հանեն գործից 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, սեփական աշխատանքային տարածքը մաքուր պահելը կոնկրետ աշխատողի պարտականությունն ա։


չկա տենց բան․․․ իրեն հավաքարար չեն որպես գործի ընդունել, այլ մաքսային տեսուչ (ամ ոնց էլ չի կոչվում)․․․ մեկը ինձ էդ գործի ընդունելուց հետո ստիպեր պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրել, պասլատ կանեյի իրեն էլ իրա դրոշն էլ

----------

Freeman (09.04.2019), Lion (09.04.2019), Skeptic (09.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չկա տենց բան․․․ իրեն հավաքարար չեն որպես գործի ընդունել, այլ մաքսային տեսուչ (ամ ոնց էլ չի կոչվում)․․․ մեկը ինձ էդ գործի ընդունելուց հետո ստիպեր պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրել, պասլատ կանեյի իրեն էլ իրա դրոշն էլ


Դե լավ ա, որ դու չես էտ մաքսային տեսուչը, թե չէ քեզ պիտի գործից հանած լինեին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդհանուր մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Մի քանի անգամ ուղորդել/սովորեցրել ա, աղբը ինքն ա հավաքել և այլն։ Ես էն համոզմունքին եմ, որ եթե նկատում ես մարդը պատրաստ ա, ուղորդվելու ու սովորելու, ապա քո առաջարկած միջոցը ամենաարդյունավետն ա։ Չեմ կարծում, որ էս դեպքն ա։ Եթե օրինակ պետական դրոշը չլիներ, ասենք իրա շորերը կեղտոտ լիներ, սխալ կլիներ նման վերաբերմունքը։ Բայց մած յեվո էտի պետական դրոշ ա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը չի հասկանում թե դա ինչ արժեք ունի, ի՞նչ գործ ունի ինքը պետական համակարգում։ Ու՞մ ա ծառայում, ինչի՞ համար ա ընտեղ։


Հեսա Բյուրը կգա կասի, բա որ ասում էմ հայերնիքը ոռի բան ա, հենա դրոշը գտնին քցած պահելու համար մարդկանց գործից զրկում են։ Մարդն էլ կարող ա Ծլնգի ասած դալտոնիկ ա, չէր ջոգել որ փալասը ՀՀ դրոշն ա, ասում որ կարող ա Պարագվայինն ա, նվեր են տվել մեկին։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Chuk (11.04.2019), Գաղթական (09.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ուղղորդող սովորեցնող էլ ա եղել։ Արդեն քանի անգամ ա, ստեղ ընդեղ գնալուց սուս ու փուս կռանում գետնից թուղ ու զիբիլ ա հավաքում։ Պիտի արդեն սաղ սովորած լինեին։ Հո աավոտից իրիկուն դասախոսություն չի՞ կարդալու սանիտարահիգենիկ թեմաներով։ Բայց դե ոնց տեսնում ես, պետական ծառայողների տանձին չի հիմնականում։ Դրա համալ էլ մեր պետական համակարգին պետք ա կնուտ ու պրյանիկ։ Ահագին ժամանակ ա պրյանիկ էր, մեկ ու մեջ էլ կնուտն ա պետք։


Ապեր, իրեն չենք դրել երկրի առաջին դեմք, որ աղբ հավաքի: Կոնկրետ աղբահանության պահով, առավելագույնը, դա իր բարի կամքի արտահայտությունն է, որ կռանում և ակուռոկը վերցնում է - իրականում ինքը պետք է *համակարգ* ստեղծի: Սա նույնն է, որ Մոսկվայի պաշտպանության ծանր օրերին Ժուկովն, ասենք, խրամատ գնա ու իր ատրճանակով կրակի գերմանացիների վրա, փոխանակ նստի, պաշտպանական համակարգ մշակի:

----------

Skeptic (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լիոնը ճիշտ նկատեց՝ սա բազմակողմանի երևույթ ա։

Արժե՞ր դրոշի համար հեռացնել։ Կարծում եմ՝ հա, նման ստատուսով պետական կառույցի դեպքում։ 
Հատկապես էդ կառույցում պիտի լինի տրեպետ պետական դրոշի հանդեպ, ու հատկանշական ա, որ հատկապես մեր մոտի կառույցում դրոշի հանդեպ թքած վերաբերմունք ա. Լրիվ ճիշտ պատկերն ա, առանց ձևեր թափելու նեղություն տալու անգամ։

Իրավական տեսակետից էլ ընտիր կլիներ, եթե կարգադրեր հետաքննություն անել և պարզել գործից հեռացման արժանի բոլոր մեղավորներին էլ, խիստ զգուշացման արժանիներին էլ։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> չկա տենց բան․․․ իրեն հավաքարար չեն որպես գործի ընդունել, այլ մաքսային տեսուչ (ամ ոնց էլ չի կոչվում)․․․ մեկը ինձ էդ գործի ընդունելուց հետո ստիպեր պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրել, պասլատ կանեյի իրեն էլ իրա դրոշն էլ


100 տոկոս: Մեծ հաշվով, եթե ես իմ պաշտոնական պարտականությունները լիարժեք եմ կատարում, ոչ մեկի գործը չի, որ ես կեղտոտ սենյակում եմ նստած: Այլ հարց է, որ, ինչ-ինչ իրավական ակտերով նշվեր, որ սենյակս պետք է մաքուր լինի: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ դա իմ գործը կլինի, եթե հենց ինձ վրա դրված լինի սենյակի մաքրությանը հետևելը: Միանշանակ տգեղ էր միայն "լքված դրոշ"-ի էպիզոդը:

Ի դեպ, նկատեցի՞ք, այնտեղ մեկն ասում է - ո՞վ է սենյակի պատասխանատուն: Ի՞նչ պատասխանատու, ի՞նչ բան - կար նման մի հիմար կարգ իմ ժամանակ պետական համակարգում, որի դեմ միշտ ընդվզել եմ: Այսինքն, ո՞վ ասաց, որ ինչ որ մի աշխատող պետք է... սենյակի պատասխանատու լինի, էս ռուսական սալդաֆոնության փոխանցումնա հայկական վարչական համակարգ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, իրեն չենք դրել երկրի առաջին դեմք, որ աղբ հավաքի: Կոնկրետ աղբահանության պահով, առավելագույնը, դա իր բարի կամքի արտահայտությունն է, որ կռանում և ակուռոկը վերցնում է - իրականում ինքը պետք է *համակարգ* ստեղծի: Սա նույնն է, որ Մոսկվայի պաշտպանության ծանր օրերին Ժուկովն, ասենք, խրամատ գնա ու իր ատրճանակով կրակի գերմանացիների վրա, փոխանակ նստի, պաշտպանական համակարգ մշակի:


Հաաաա, ճիշտ ա, առաջին դեմքը մենակ լուրջ դեմքով էշ-էշ բլթցնելու համար ա։ Ասա թող գոռձ անի, արա, գոռձ ․․․ ինչ ա զիբիլ հավաքում։ Զիբիլ հավաքելուն պետք ա համակարգային մոտցում ցույց տալ, ինստիտուցիոնալ, սահմանադրական զիբիլի հավաքման գործընթաց։ Բայց չգիտես ինչի էտ գանդոն զիբիլ հավաքելու համակարգը մինչև հիմա չի աշխատում․ զիբիլ ավտոն կա, հավաքարարը կա, ամեն հիմնարկում ու թաղում սնիտարական վարչությունը կա, ավելը կա, բայց սաղ երկիրը քաքի մեջ ա։ Համակարգ ա պետք, համակարգ ․․․․․

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 100 տոկոս: Մեծ հաշվով, եթե ես իմ պաշտոնական պարտականությունները լիարժեք եմ կատարում, ոչ մեկի գործը չի, որ ես կեղտոտ սենյակում եմ նստած: Այլ հարց է, որ, ինչ-ինչ իրավական ակտերով նշվեր, որ սենյակս պետք է մաքուր լինի: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ դա իմ գործը կլինի, եթե հենց ինձ վրա դրված լինի սենյակի մաքրությանը հետևելը: Միանշանակ տգեղ էր միայն "լքված դրոշ"-ի էպիզոդը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, նկատեցի՞ք, այնտեղ մեկն ասում է - ո՞վ է սենյակի պատասխանատուն: Ի՞նչ պատասխանատու, ի՞նչ բան - կար նման մի հիմար կարգ իմ ժամանակ պետական համակարգում, որի դեմ միշտ ընդվզել եմ: Այսինքն, ո՞վ ասաց, որ ինչ որ մի աշխատող պետք է... սենյակի պատասխանատու լինի, էս ռուսական սալդաֆոնության փոխանցումնա հայկական վարչական համակարգ:


Ապեր, որ տենց հեշտ դու ու Ծլնգը դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեք, ինչ ա ձեզ ասում են կողքներդ մաքուր պահեք, ուրեմն ես էլ պասլատ արած ունեմ ձեր սաղ իրավական համակարգը․ պարզ մարդկային լեզվով ասում եմ․ խոզ չէք, ՀՀ քաղաքացի եք, ամոթ ա, քաքի մեջ նստելը առողջությանը վնաս ա, ՀՀ դրոշն էլ գետնին քցած պահելը թրքություն ա։ Հայրենիքը մենակ շումերերեն կարդալ իմանալով չի, նաև կոնկրետ քայլերով սիրել ու հարգելով ա։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Գաղթական (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բայց դե սա թազա պրովոկացիայի բուն էր (հների ծանր պորցիան դեռ չմարսած)։ Հիմա կհայտնվեն մարդիկ ու հաղթանակած ղալմաղալ կանեն, թե բա ինքը խի էր դրոշը ոտի տակ գցել՝ ալյա ֆրանկոֆոնային նասկիներ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլի Էրեբունիի տարածքը հիշեցի, էն որ սաղ հայրենասերները ոռները ճղում են քսան հազար տարվա պատմություն, բան-ման, գնում ես երկու հազար տարվա կիսատ-պռատ պահած միակ հուշաձանը, քաքի մեջ կորած ա։ Փաթթեմ ձեր իրավագիտությունն ու հայրենասիրությունը իրա սաղ արիացի նախնիներով։ Հավաքարարի են սպասում, որ իրանց տարածքը մաքրի իրանց տեղը, իրանց չիներից ցածր ա պատի մուր մաքրելը, ինքը տեսուչ ա, ղեկավարն էլ համակարգային գործ անելու համար ա, հո հավաքարար չի։ Մարդկային գոռոզության ու ինքնասիրահարվածության չափ, էլի ․․․․

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Lion (09.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> էնտեղ ա, որտև կարող ա հաշմանդամ մայր ունի, պարտքեր վերցրած ու ռուսաստաններում պառկետ խփող հայր ունի, ով չի կարում հետ գալու տոմսի փողը հավաքի․․․ բլյած, կարող ա էդ տղեն դալտոնիկ ա, ու դրոշը գետնին ընկած փալասից չի տարբերում էն մի ամիսը որ էդ սենյակում ա աշխատում․․․ ինչի՞ մասին եք վաբշե խոսում


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում, էս սարկազմ ա, թե լուրջ ես ասում։

Եթե լուրջ ես ասում, դե արի ով ինչ անձնական/ֆինանսական/հոգեբանական խնդիր ունի լցնենք պետական համակարգի մեջ։ Մեկ ա քո բերած փաստարկը միշտ գործում ա, պետությունը նորմալ պայմաններ չի ստեղծել, աշխատատեղեր բացեք, ՀՆԱ-ն բարձրացրեք, հասենք Սինգապուրին, նոր սկսեք էդ խեղճ մարդկանց գործից հանել։

----------

Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե լավ ա, որ դու չես էտ մաքսային տեսուչը, թե չէ քեզ պիտի գործից հանած լինեին։


Տրիբուն, հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ բարդակի մոմենտով․․․ տո մաման-ծաղկաման, տռայուռըդնի ախպորս հետ կանգնած իրա բակում խոսում ենք՝ անմիջապես դարպասից ներս, մեկ էլ գրպանից սիգարետի պաչկեն հանում, վերջին սիգարետը դնում ա բերանը, պաչկեն էլ ճմռթում դարպասից դուրս ա նետում․․․ իրա դարպասի ուղիղ դուրսը, բակից դուրս գալուց իրա ոտն ա առաջինը էդ աղբին կպնելու, բայց դե իրա լպստած բակից դուրսն աղբանոց ա իրա համար․․․ բայց սրա դեմ պագոնները պոկելով պայքարը բանի չի բերելու ու մարդուն չես կարա իր գործի հետ անմիջական կապ չունեցող բանի համար ոտի վրա դիմում գրել տաս, թե չէ դու էլ մեկ այլ բարդակի ես նպաստում․․․ հիմա եթե էդ տղեն ամբողջ կյանքը տեսել ա քաքոտ դպրոցական զուգարան ու բարդակ փողոցներ, չես կարա սպասես, որ աղբանոցում մեկ ամիս աշխատելուց հետո պիտի դառնա մաքրիլվա․․․ տո էդ տղեն որ սկսեր էդ սենյակը հավաքել, կարող ա իրա վերադասն իրեն «ավելով սաքո» անունը դներ, ու ստիպեր ամեն առավոտ իրա անձնական մաշնեն լվանար, ի՞նչ գիտենք, պագոնավոր իերարխիաները ահագին հետաքրքիր ձևերով կարան աշխատեն ավանդական ընտանիք սիրող Հայաստանում․․․ բայց դե դուք դիմում գրել ստիպեք, տեսնենք բարդակը ինչքանով ա պակասում

----------

Lion (09.04.2019), Sagittarius (09.04.2019), Skeptic (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.04.2019), Բարեկամ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մարդը լավ էլ ասեց` պարգևավճարներից կկրճատեք, թող բերեն դրանով տարածքը բարեկարգեն:

Հիմա մնացածը թող իրանք որոշեն` օբշի աշխատողներով ասենք եռամսյակը մեկ հավաքվում շաբաթօրյակ են անում ու իրանց պարգևավճարներն իրանցա մնում, թե մարդա իրա սեղանի փոշին հավաքելն ու ոտքի տակ գցած պետական դրոշը վերցնելը պիտնո բանա` պիտի դրսից մարդ բերեն, որ դա անի..

Հայաստան այցելած մի գերմանացի մի առիթով շատ հետաքրքիր միտքա արտահայտել.
Ասումա հայերը եթե փնթի ժողովուրդ լինեին` իրանց տներն էլ կեղտի մեջ կորած կլիներ:
Բայց ում տուն մտնում ես` մաքրության մեջ պլպլումա:
ՈՒրեմն էդ փողոցները կեղտոտելն ու տենց կեղտի մեջ թողնելը ոչ թե փնթիության նշանա, այլ` մեկմեկու հանդեպ հարգանքի բացակայության:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Lion (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էգոիզմի նշան ա, Գաղթական ջան։

----------


## Lion

Համակարգա պետք ու թող էդ ստեղծի - հասկացանք անձնական օրինակ: Երկրի առաջին դեմքի համար անձնական օրինակը լավ է, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգավորում, կարգի ես գցում, վերջում էլ ասում ես՝ դե հիմա գնամ, իմ օրինակով ցույց տամ, որ... զապադլո չի բիչոկ վերցնելը:

Այսպես, սակայն, երբ համակարգ ստեղծելու փոխարեն ուղղակի անձնական օրինակն է առաջին պլան գալիս...: Նման դեպքերում օրինակ Ստալինը Ժուկովին կասեր - ախպեր, տենց լավ կրակող ես, տենց ձգտում ես կրակել նեմեցների վրա, առաջ, դեպի առաջին գիծ, թող համակարգը մեկ ուրիշը ստեղծի:

*Հ.Գ.*

Համ էլ մի քֆռտի, յա...

----------

Skeptic (09.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Տիրբունին ես սենց ջղայնացած դեռ չէի տեսել )))

----------

Lion (09.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էգոիզմի նշան ա, Գաղթական ջան։


Չէ, Բարեկամ ջան, էգոիզմ կլիներ, եթե ինքն իր տարածքը մաքրելով միայն սահմանափակվեր:
Բայց ինքը համ էլ դուրսնա կեղտոտում:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, որ տենց հեշտ դու ու Ծլնգը դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեք, ինչ ա ձեզ ասում են կողքներդ մաքուր պահեք, ուրեմն ես էլ պասլատ արած ունեմ ձեր սաղ իրավական համակարգը․ պարզ մարդկային լեզվով ասում եմ․ խոզ չէք, ՀՀ քաղաքացի եք, ամոթ ա, քաքի մեջ նստելը առողջությանը վնաս ա, ՀՀ դրոշն էլ գետնին քցած պահելը թրքություն ա։ Հայրենիքը մենակ շումերերեն կարդալ իմանալով չի, նաև կոնկրետ քայլերով սիրել ու հարգելով ա։


Ապեր, ուշադիր կարդա, հա - գրել էի. "_Միանշանակ տգեղ էր միայն "լքված դրոշ"-ի էպիզոդը:_": Բայց նույնիսկ այս դեպքում էլ ասեմ, երկրի առաջին դեմքն իրավունք չունի հակաօրինականությանը հակաօրինականությամբ պատասխանել, ոչ էլ անբարոյականությանը՝ անբարոյականությամբ:

----------

Smokie (13.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.04.2019), Ծլնգ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, որ տենց հեշտ դու ու Ծլնգը դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեք, ինչ ա ձեզ ասում են կողքներդ մաքուր պահեք, ուրեմն ես էլ պասլատ արած ունեմ ձեր սաղ իրավական համակարգը․ պարզ մարդկային լեզվով ասում եմ․ խոզ չէք, ՀՀ քաղաքացի եք, ամոթ ա, քաքի մեջ նստելը առողջությանը վնաս ա, ՀՀ դրոշն էլ գետնին քցած պահելը թրքություն ա։ Հայրենիքը մենակ շումերերեն կարդալ իմանալով չի, նաև կոնկրետ քայլերով սիրել ու հարգելով ա։


ոչ թե դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեմ, այլ իմ առողջությանն անմիջական վնաս պատճառող բան ինձնից սպասող դրոշ-թափահարողին,բայց դե թե դու տեսուչի աշխատավարձով պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրելու կայֆ ունես, ի՞նչ ես ստեղ գլխներիս նատացիա կարդում՝ անցի գործի, հայրենիքդ քեզ ա սպասում

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, Բարեկամ ջան, էգոիզմ կլիներ, եթե ինքն իր տարածքը մաքրելով միայն սահմանափակվեր:
> Բայց ինքը համ էլ դուրսնա կեղտոտում:


Հո դիտավորյալ չի կեղտոտում. ուղղակի հարմար ա սիգարետի պաչկեն ճմրթել ու հեշտագույն ճանապարհով ազատվել դրանից

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հո դիտավորյալ չի կեղտոտում. ուղղակի հարմար ա սիգարետի պաչկեն ճմրթել ու հեշտագույն ճանապարհով ազատվել դրանից


Բարեկամ ջան, մարդը հելնումա փողոց ու ձեռքի կեղտը թափում գետնին:

Դիտավորյալա անում, որ ուրիշները կեղտի մեջ ման գան, կամ ուղղակի անշնորհքա. դրանից իր արածի էությունը փոխվումա?

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, մարդը հելնումա փողոց ու ձեռքի կեղտը թափում գետնին:
> 
> Դիտավորյալա անում, որ ուրիշները կեղտի մեջ ման գան, կամ ուղղակի անշնորհքա. դրանից իր արածի էությունը փոխվումա?


Պահի արդյունքը  չի փոխվում, բայց պատճառը ախտորոշելը շանս ա տալիս ազդելու էնպես, որ այն վերանա (պատճառը վերանա)։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էգոիզմի նշան ա, Գաղթական ջան։


էգոիզմ չի, այլ հանրային ունեցվածքի գաղափարի բացակայություն, որը մեր մեջ գրեթե գենետիկ մակարդակով ա նստած, քանի որ մեր բակից դուրսը դարերով թշնամունն ա եղել, ոչ թե մեր ազգայինը, վրից էլ 70 տարի մարդուց պոկելով կոլխոզ էին կառուցում

----------

Արշակ (12.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պահի արդյունքը  չի փոխվում, բայց պատճառը ախտորոշելը շանս ա տալիս ազդելու էնպես, որ այն վերանա (պատճառը վերանա)։


Օքեյ, դեմ չեմ, թող պատճառն ախտորոշեն ու երեխեքին դպրոցական տարիքից ճիշտ համակեցության կանոններ սովորեցնեն:

Բայց չափահաս մարդու գլխին մենակ լոլո կարդալով շատ արդյունքի չես հասնի:
Մեկումեջ պիտի ռադիկալ մեթոդների գնալով զսպաշապիկներ էլ իր հագով կարես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ բարդակի մոմենտով․․․ տո մաման-ծաղկաման, տռայուռըդնի ախպորս հետ կանգնած իրա բակում խոսում ենք՝ անմիջապես դարպասից ներս, մեկ էլ գրպանից սիգարետի պաչկեն հանում, վերջին սիգարետը դնում ա բերանը, պաչկեն էլ ճմռթում դարպասից դուրս ա նետում․․․ իրա դարպասի ուղիղ դուրսը, բակից դուրս գալուց իրա ոտն ա առաջինը էդ աղբին կպնելու, բայց դե իրա լպստած բակից դուրսն աղբանոց ա իրա համար․․․ բայց սրա դեմ պագոնները պոկելով պայքարը բանի չի բերելու ու* մարդուն չես կարա իր գործի հետ անմիջական կապ չունեցող բանի համար ոտի վրա դիմում գրել տաս*, թե չէ դու էլ մեկ այլ բարդակի ես նպաստում․․․ հիմա եթե էդ տղեն ամբողջ կյանքը տեսել ա քաքոտ դպրոցական զուգարան ու բարդակ փողոցներ, չես կարա սպասես, որ աղբանոցում մեկ ամիս աշխատելուց հետո պիտի դառնա մաքրիլվա․․․ տո էդ տղեն որ սկսեր էդ սենյակը հավաքել, կարող ա իրա վերադասն իրեն «ավելով սաքո» անունը դներ, ու ստիպեր ամեն առավոտ իրա անձնական մաշնեն լվանար, ի՞նչ գիտենք, պագոնավոր իերարխիաները ահագին հետաքրքիր ձևերով կարան աշխատեն ավանդական ընտանիք սիրող Հայաստանում․․․ բայց դե դուք դիմում գրել ստիպեք, տեսնենք բարդակը ինչքանով ա պակասում


Եթե էս պահով ա տարակարծությունը, նօ փրոբլեմ։ Դու կարծում ես իրա գործի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, ես կարծում եմ կապ ունի  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

Մարդը պետական համակարգում ա աշխատում, աշխատանքային միջավայրում պետական գլխավոր խորհրդանիշը տրյապկի վիճակում ամիսներով քցած ա։ Էլ ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։ Վարչապետ չէ, ՀՀ ցանկացած քաղաքացի կարար պահանջեր տվյալ աշխատողի աշխատանքից դուրս գալը։ Հայերի մոտ չկա էտ վերաբերմունքը պետական խորհրդանիշների հանդեպ։ Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե նույն բանը թուրքական կամ ամերիկյան դրոշի հետ ոնց պտի պատահեր, ու տեսնողները ոնց կարձագանքեին։
Վիճակի ոռին էն ա, որ Հայաստանում պետական խորհրդանիշների հարգանքի առկայությունն էլ պտի վարչապետը ստուգի, ոչ հասարակ քաղաքացին, ոչ էլ տվյալ աշխատողի վերադասը ամիսներով մի հատ նկատողություն չեն արել ձևի համար․ նշանակում ա, իրանք էլ մեղսակից ու նույն մտածելակերպով։

Խմբագրում․ նոր էլ tv-ով ասում ա` հին աշխատողների իրերն են, 2 ամիս ա ես ստեղ եմ։ Երևի իսկականից դալտոնիկ ա եղել, չի ճանաչել, որ էտ իր երկրի դրոշն ա։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Lion (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պահի արդյունքը  չի փոխվում, բայց պատճառը ախտորոշելը շանս ա տալիս ազդելու էնպես, որ այն վերանա (պատճառը վերանա)։


Պատճառը տհասությունն է, որը արագ «վերանում է» միայն չափալախով։ Իսկ ախտորոշելով ու շանսերով սովորաբար չի վերանում, որովհետև 25-30 տարեկան հորթին մաքրության, կոկիկության, ազգային դրոշ ու քաղաքացի հարգելու համար մի քիչ ուշ ա դաստիարակելը։ Այ մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում կարելի է համապատասխան կոռեկցիան անել։

Ես կուզեի, Երևանի օդանավակայանի անձնագրային հսկողության տեսուչների մեծ մասին էլ ռադ անեին, տեղները նորմալ դաստիարակված մարդկանց դնեին։ Տարրական մարդկային շփման կուլտուրա չունեն համբալները, էն որ հազար հոգու պասպորտ են ստուգում, իրենց թվում է, թե մեծություն են։ Մենակ Հայաստանում, Ռուսաստանում ու էլի նման դեգրադացված երկրներում է ընդունված, որ պագոնավորը իրեն պիտի պռեզերվատիվի պես պահի։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ոչ թե դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեմ, այլ իմ առողջությանն անմիջական վնաս պատճառող բան ինձնից սպասող դրոշ-թափահարողին,բայց դե թե դու տեսուչի աշխատավարձով պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրելու կայֆ ունես, ի՞նչ ես ստեղ գլխներիս նատացիա կարդում՝ անցի գործի, հայրենիքդ քեզ ա սպասում


Փաստորեն եթե աշխատավարձը քիչ ա, կարելի է քաքի մեջ նստել։ Իսկ կարող ա՞ զուգարանում հետևն էլ չմաքրի, որ զուգարանի թուղթ տնտեսի, դե քիչ ա աշխատավարձը բլին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն եթե աշխատավարձը քիչ ա, կարելի է քաքի մեջ նստել։ Իսկ կարող ա՞ զուգարանում հետևն էլ չմաքրի, որ զուգարանի թուղթ տնտեսի, դե քիչ ա աշխատավարձը բլին։


Փաստորեն կարդալու ունակությունը վերացել ա ակումբից, թե ժամանակը քիչ ա մի հատ կարդալ հասկանալ ուրիշի ասածը, մինչև մի բանը ձվածեղի հետ խառնելը բլին։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Վաղուց նորմալ մշակույթ ա էս երկրում, որ Պետաշխատողը թքած ունենա դրոշի վրա, սպան թքած ունենա զինվորի վրա, բժիշկը՝ հիվանդի, քաղաքացին ճանապարհների մաքրության,  ու էս շարքը ձգվում ա անվերջություն, ու նենց չի որ միշտ աշխատավարձն ա խնդիրը․ Էս մեր համայնքի գրադարանում 23 գրանցված աշխատող կա․․ 23 Կառլ։ Բայց էդ անտեր գրադարանը նենց փնթի վիճակում ա, որ չկոփված հոգով ներս չես կարա մտնես, մի 2-ը 3-ի վրա տարածք են մաքուր պաֆում՝ դե կոֆե ա, չայ ա, պատանցույեմ... ։ Մարդիկ թքած ունեն ու ֆսյո։ Ճիշտ ա անում Նիկոլը,եթե արդյունք ես ուզում՝ չպետք ա էնքան քաղցր լինես, որ կուլ տան, ու էնքան դառը, որ թքեն։ Ինչ որ մի պահից սկսած մարդիկ պետք ա գիտակցեն՝ ինչ ասել  Սերժիկի օղորմածիկ տատու՝  Ի՞նչի համար են հավաքվել։ Չե՞ս ուզում էդ աշխատավարձով աշխատել, հել գնա ախպեր ջան, մենք սոցիալապես էն կարգավիճակում ենք հիմա, որ հաստատ մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում կգտնեն նենց մեկի, ով պատրաստ ա էդ աշխատավարձով էդ պայմաններում աշխատել։ 
Ես կարծում եմ որ ճիշտ ա արել։ Փոփոխությունները առանց նման պռոցեսների անհնար ա։ Էդ ոնց որ ուզենաս նոր տուն սարքես հին տեղում, բայց հնին չկպնես, չփոշոտվես, ցեմենտին չկպնես, լապատակին ձեռք չտաս։ Տենց հնարավոր ա՞

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019), Smokie (13.04.2019), Աթեիստ (11.04.2019), Արամ (09.04.2019), Գաղթական (09.04.2019), Յոհաննես (09.04.2019), Վիշապ (09.04.2019), Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վաղուց նորմալ մշակույթ ա էս երկրում, որ Պետաշխատողը թքած ունենա դրոշի վրա, սպան թքած ունենա զինվորի վրա, բժիշկը՝ հիվանդի, քաղաքացին ճանապարհների մաքրության,  ու էս շարքը ձգվում ա անվերջություն, ու նենց չի որ միշտ աշխատավարձն ա խնդիրը․ Էս մեր համայնքի գրադարանում 23 գրանցված աշխատող կա․․ 23 Կառլ։ Բայց էդ անտեր գրադարանը նենց փնթի վիճակում ա, որ չկոփված հոգով ներս չես կարա մտնես, մի 2-ը 3-ի վրա տարածք են մաքուր պաֆում՝ դե կոֆե ա, չայ ա, պատանցույեմ... ։ Մարդիկ թքած ունեն ու ֆսյո։ Ճիշտ ա անում Նիկոլը,եթե արդյունք ես ուզում՝ չպետք ա էնքան քաղցր լինես, որ կուլ տան, ու էնքան դառը, որ թքեն։ Ինչ որ մի պահից սկսած մարդիկ պետք ա գիտակցեն՝ ինչ ասել  Սերժիկի օղորմածիկ տատու՝  Ի՞նչի համար են հավաքվել։ Չե՞ս ուզում էդ աշխատավարձով աշխատել, հել գնա ախպեր ջան, մենք սոցիալապես էն կարգավիճակում ենք հիմա, որ հաստատ մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում կգտնեն նենց մեկի, ով պատրաստ ա էդ աշխատավարձով էդ պայմաններում աշխատել։ 
> Ես կարծում եմ որ ճիշտ ա արել։ Փոփոխությունները առանց նման պռոցեսների անհնար ա։ Էդ ոնց որ ուզենաս նոր տուն սարքես հին տեղում, բայց հնին չկպնես, չփոշոտվես, ցեմենտին չկպնես, լապատակին ձեռք չտաս։ Տենց հնարավոր ա՞


Էդ 23-ի մեջ հավաքարարի հաստիք կա՞, եթե կա, ուրեմն գործից հանել ա պետք, տեղը նորին ընդունել, որ իր աշխատանքին պարտաճանաչությամբ կվերաբերվի։ Եթե չկա, ուրեմն, հա, էրգիրը էրգիր չի։

Էդ աշխատավարձով կարծես աշխատում ա, համենայն դեպս իր հաստիքին վերաբերող բողոք չենք լսել։ Իսկ էդ սենյակում որ ավլած չի ու վայ-քոռանամ-ես դրոշը գետնին էր ընկած պատի տակ, դե կներեք էլի, որ Նիկոլը գար էդ տղեն էլ իր ուղիղ գործը կատարելու փոխարեն ձեռը ավել լիներ, ասելու էին բա մենք սրա՞ համար ենք քեզ փող տալիս, որ մարդիկ էնտեղ հերթ են կանգնած, իսկ դու ստեղ քո անձնական տարածքն ես զուգում-զարդարում։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Փաստորեն եթե աշխատավարձը քիչ ա, կարելի է քաքի մեջ նստել։ Իսկ կարող ա՞ զուգարանում հետևն էլ չմաքրի, որ զուգարանի թուղթ տնտեսի, դե քիչ ա աշխատավարձը բլին։


Դեմքից զգացվում էր` դա քամակը մաքրող տպերից կլիներ..

Պռոստը բախտներս բերելա դրոշով չի մաքրել:
Մարդ ես` ասենք կարար չէ՞ դալտոնիկ լինելով հանդերձ խելքին փչեր, թե դա նոր սերնդի մեծ զուգարանի թղթերիցա:

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն կարդալու ունակությունը վերացել ա ակումբից, թե ժամանակը քիչ ա մի հատ կարդալ հասկանալ ուրիշի ասածը, մինչև մի բանը ձվածեղի հետ խառնելը բլին։


Կոնտեքստից կտրելը հիմա մոդայի մեջ է - բա Աննա՞ն ինչ ասի: Վիշապ, կրակի չտաս  :Wink:

----------

Ծլնգ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կոնտեքստից կտրելը հիմա մոդայի մեջ է - բա Աննա՞ն ինչ ասի: Վիշապ, կրակի չտաս


Աննայի մոմենտը բաց եմ թողել, ի՞նչ ա եղել։

----------


## Lion

Էն, որ ասել էր, թե իբր ոչնչի համար են զոհվել զինվորները...

----------

Ծլնգ (09.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ 23-ի մեջ հավաքարարի հաստիք կա՞, եթե կա, ուրեմն գործից հանել ա պետք, տեղը նորին ընդունել, որ իր աշխատանքին պարտաճանաչությամբ կվերաբերվի։ Եթե չկա, ուրեմն, հա, էրգիրը էրգիր չի։
> 
> Էդ աշխատավարձով կարծես աշխատում ա, համենայն դեպս իր հաստիքին վերաբերող բողոք չենք լսել։ Իսկ էդ սենյակում որ ավլած չի ու վայ-քոռանամ-ես դրոշը գետնին էր ընկած պատի տակ, դե կներեք էլի, որ Նիկոլը գար էդ տղեն էլ իր ուղիղ գործը կատարելու փոխարեն ձեռը ավել լիներ, ասելու էին բա մենք սրա՞ համար ենք քեզ փող տալիս, որ մարդիկ էնտեղ հերթ են կանգնած, իսկ դու ստեղ քո անձնական տարածքն ես զուգում-զարդարում։


Էն որ հայերս կոլեկտիվ թքած ունենք «ուստավի» վրա, բայց հենց մեկի պատասխանատվության հարցն ա առաջ քաշվում, սկսում ա «ուստավից» խոսել :Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էն որ հայերս կոլեկտիվ թքած ունենք «ուստավի» վրա, բայց հենց մեկի պատասխանատվության հարցն ա առաջ քաշվում, սկսում ա «ուստավից» խոսել :Ճ


էն որ Մասկի իր աշխատողների հետ վերաբերմունքի մասին մի կլյաուզայից լսելուց հետո կայծեր էիր արձակում, իսկ տեսուչը, հա, պատասխանատու ա ավլել-մաքրելու համար ;Ճ

տնգել եմ ուստավը, իսկ պատասխանատվությունը այստեղ նաև նրանցն է, ովքեր պարտավոր են նորմալ աշխատանքային պայմաններ ապահովել՝ աղբից ու խեղճ տեսուչի հայրենասիրական հոգու ելևէջները վարկաբեկող գետնին ընկած դրոշից զերծ ։Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> էն որ Մասկի իր աշխատողների հետ վերաբերմունքի մասին մի կլյաուզայից լսելուց հետո կայծեր էիր արձակում, իսկ տեսուչը, հա, պատասխանատու ա ավլել-մաքրելու համար ;Ճ
> 
> տնգել եմ ուստավը, *իսկ պատասխանատվությունը այստեղ նաև նրանցն է, ովքեր պարտավոր են նորմալ աշխատանքային պայմաններ ապահովել*՝ աղբից ու խեղճ տեսուչի հայրենասիրական հոգու ելևէջները վարկաբեկող գետնին ընկած դրոշից զերծ ։Ճ


Այ էս կոլեկտիվ վերաբերմունքի հարց է ապեր՝ համ վերևներում, համ ներքևներում: Մեր պարագայում, ոնց որ Անվերնագիրն ասեց՝ համազգային մշակույթի խնդիր է իրար վրա թքած ունենալը: Ես կավելացնեի՝ քթի ծերից էն կողմ չտեսնելը:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համակարգա պետք ու թող էդ ստեղծի - հասկացանք անձնական օրինակ: Երկրի առաջին դեմքի համար անձնական օրինակը լավ է, երբ ամեն ինչ կարգավորում, կարգի ես գցում, վերջում էլ ասում ես՝ դե հիմա գնամ, իմ օրինակով ցույց տամ, որ... զապադլո չի բիչոկ վերցնելը:
> 
> Այսպես, սակայն, երբ համակարգ ստեղծելու փոխարեն ուղղակի անձնական օրինակն է առաջին պլան գալիս...: Նման դեպքերում օրինակ Ստալինը Ժուկովին կասեր - ախպեր, տենց լավ կրակող ես, տենց ձգտում ես կրակել նեմեցների վրա, առաջ, դեպի առաջին գիծ, թող համակարգը մեկ ուրիշը ստեղծի:


Լիոն ջան, ախպեր ջան, հընգեր ջան, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի, գետնից բիչոկ վերցնելու կարիք չի լինի։ Գետնից պիտի բիչոկը կռանաս վերցնես, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի։  Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ամեն ինչ արագ կարգին սարքելու համար պետք ա համ բիճոկը վերցնել, համ էլ վառած ծերով կոխել գետնին քցողի քամակը, ուզում ա դալտոնիկ լինի ուզում, ուզում ա հերը պլոտնիկ լինի, մորքուրն էլ խոպանչի։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Progart (09.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոչ թե դրոշը պասլատ արած ունեմ, այլ իմ առողջությանն անմիջական վնաս պատճառող բան ինձնից սպասող դրոշ-թափահարողին,բայց դե թե դու տեսուչի աշխատավարձով պատերի վրի սև մամուռը մաքրելու կայֆ ունես, ի՞նչ ես ստեղ գլխներիս նատացիա կարդում՝ անցի գործի, հայրենիքդ քեզ ա սպասում


Հոպար, հերիք ա էլի աշխատավարձից կախվեք։ Հավաքարարի աշխատավարձը տեսուչի աշխատավարձից ցածր ա։ Դե ասա ամեն օր տուն գնալուց առաջ հավաքարարը պիտի մի հատ տեսուչի սեղանի կողքը քաքի նոր տուն գնա։ 

Ու միշտ կարելի վերադասին մեղադրել, վերադասի վերադասին մեղադրել, հասնի նրան որ երկիրը երկիր չի, արա էս ինչ տեղ ենք, ծով էլ չունենք, դրա համար լ բյուջեում փող չկա, ու սենց հետ իջնենք մինչև մրոտ պատի մաքրել չմաքրելու հարցը, էտ ընթացքում էլ ալամ աշխարհի իրավուքնի տեսությունը կարդանք։ Քաքի մեջ նստած ա կոնկրետ տեսուչ, որն, ի միջի այլոց, քաղաքցու հետ առաջին շփվողն ա։ Ոնց իրա աշխատանքային միջավայրին ու դրոշին ա վերաբերվում, տենց էլ քաղաքացուն ա վերաբերվում։ 

Վիշապը ճիշտ օրինակ բերեց, սահմանի անձնագրային ստուգումը ․․․․ բլյա, բարևում ես, էշշշի հայացքով վրեդ են նայում։ Ստեղ աշխատավարձը պրիչո՞մ․ թեփ կերած դիֆտ մեծացած հորթ։

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Արամ (09.04.2019), Գաղթական (09.04.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

Իհարկե, շատ պուպուշ բառեր ու բոցաշունչ ճառեր կարդացի, բայց Նիկոլի էս գործողությունները տեսնելուց հետո Հեռվաշենից էկած կամ թեկուզ բնիկ կոնդեցի տաքսիստ Գյուլբուդաղը հաստատ լուսավորության չի հասնի ու դադարի ուղևորի ներկայությամբ առանց հարցնելու ծխել, սիգարետի տուփը պատուհանից դեն հետել ու հետո մեքենան կայանել մայթի պանդուսի դիմաց կամ հենց մայթին։ Բայց եթե իմանա, որ առաջինի համար անխուսափելիորեն կտուգանվի, ասենք, 50․000 դրամով, երկրորդի համար՝ 100․000, երրորդի համար էլ՝ 200․000, հաստատ լավ երկար կմտածի քաք ուտելուց առաջ։
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Լիոնի, Ծլնգի ու մյուսների հետ, որ պոպուլիստական քայլերով հարց չեն լուծում, այլ համակարգային, համապատասխան քաղաքականությունների միջոցով պետք ա խնդիրը վերացնելու ճանապարհներ ստեղծել։ Ու ամեն մարդ պետք ա իրա գործով զբաղվի՝ խելամտության սահմաններում։ 

Առանց էդ էլ ներվայնացած եմ եկամուտների համահարթեցման, իմա՝ հարստության բևեռացման մասին օրենքի պահով ))

----------

Lion (10.04.2019), Sagittarius (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ախպեր ջան, հընգեր ջան, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի, գետնից բիչոկ վերցնելու կարիք չի լինի։ Գետնից պիտի բիչոկը կռանաս վերցնես, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ կարգին լինի։  Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ամեն ինչ արագ կարգին սարքելու համար պետք ա համ բիճոկը վերցնել, համ էլ վառած ծերով կոխել գետնին քցողի քամակը, ուզում ա դալտոնիկ լինի ուզում, ուզում ա հերը պլոտնիկ լինի, մորքուրն էլ խոպանչի։


Ախր սենսեյ ջան, հարցն էլ հենց էնա, որ սիստեմի ստեղծումը չեմ տեսնում, է  :Sad:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ախր սենսեյ ջան, հարցն էլ հենց էնա, որ սիստեմի ստեղծումը չեմ տեսնում, է


Լիոն ջան, իմ մոտ էս պահը մի քիչ լավ չի տեղավորվում..
Օրինակ դու լինեիր՝ ի՞նչ սիստեմ կստեղծեիր ու ո՞նց, որ չափահաս մարդուն կամ մարդկանց խմբին տեղ հասնի, որ խոզանոցային պայմաններում աշխատելը նորմալ չի, էսթետիկ ու հիգիենիկ չի:
Ի՞նչ գերբնական միջոցներով մարդու գլուխը սիստեմդ կխցկեր, որ պետական պաշտոնյա լինի, թե սվարչիկ, չի կարելի պետական սիմվոլդ գետնին գցած տեսնել ու էդ հանգամանքի վրա թքած ունենալ, առավել ևս եթե էդ սիմվոլը գետնինա գցած քո իսկ կաբինետում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Համաձայն եմ Լիոնի (լրիվ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել), Ծլնգի ու Սկեպտի հետ. որ չալարեմ կմանրամասնեն թե ոնց ու ինչ, բայց կարճ ասած' համակարգային չափելի նպատակներ ա պետք ներդրվի ու միայն էտ նպատակների իրականացման ու չիրականցման հիման վրա բոլոր պետական օղակների աշխատողների բոնուսների ու գործ ունենալ չունենալու հարցը լուծվի: Լուկաշենկոյական պոպուլիզմով լուրջ հարցեր չի լուծվի:

----------

Lion (10.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր սենսեյ ջան, հարցն էլ հենց էնա, որ սիստեմի ստեղծումը չեմ տեսնում, է


Մի հատ նկարագրի սիստեմը, հասկանանք էտ ինչ կենդանի ա, որ դու չես տեսնում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի հատ նկարագրի սիստեմը, հասկանանք էտ ինչ կենդանի ա, որ դու չես տեսնում:


օրինակ, ո՞րն ա ավոմեքենանների մաքսազերծումից քաղաքացիների գլխավոր բողոքները
- մաքասազերծման համար անհրաժեշտ քայլերի քանակը
- ինչքան ժամանակ ա խլում այդ պրոցեսը
- այլ բան

կա՞ պետական նշաձող սրանց համար. աշխատողների բոնուսները ու աշխատանքի ապագան պայմանագրով շաղկապվա՞ծ ա էտ նշաձողի հետ


քյասար այս սրանից ա պետք սաղ պետական համակարգին ու իրանց բոնուսներին

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համաձայն եմ Լիոնի (լրիվ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել), Ծլնգի ու Սկեպտի հետ. որ չալարեմ կմանրամասնեն թե ոնց ու ինչ, բայց կարճ ասած' համակարգային չափելի նպատակներ ա պետք ներդրվի ու միայն էտ նպատակների իրականացման ու չիրականցման հիման վրա բոլոր պետական օղակների աշխատողների բոնուսների ու գործ ունենալ չունենալու հարցը լուծվի: Լուկաշենկոյական պոպուլիզմով լուրջ հարցեր չի լուծվի:


Նախ համակարգերն ու նպատակները իրականացնողը նույն ժողովուրդն ա (դեռ արհեստական բանականությունն ու ռոբոտները չեն կառավարում մարդկանց), հետևաբար գոնե էդ իրականացնողների մոտ արժեքներն ու աշխարհայացքը պիտի բռնեն թղթի վրա գրածին, որ իրականացնելու մոտիվացիա լինի: Երկրորդ, փնթիներին հրապարակավ աշխատանքից շպրտելը, կամ այլ դեմոնստրատիվ դաստիարակչական կամ քարոզչական խիստ (ջեբին խփող) միջոցառումները ոչ մի ձև չեն խանգարում համակարգային փոփոխություններին, այլ օգնում են: Այ որ Նիկոլը դիմում գրելու չուղարկեր, այլ ընդհամենը գլխին քարոզ կարդար, ես վստահ եմ՝ Նիկոլին մյուս աշխատողները ընդհանրապես բանի տեղ չէին դնի, իսկի չէին էլ կանգնի (վայթե մտքի մեջ ասեին՝ էս կլոունն ո՞վ ա): Ժողովդրի մեջ մի քյալ զանգված կա, որին մենակ կլիզման կօգնի (կամ վայթե չօգնի էլ) խելք հավաքելու, «մայրը թոշակառու է», «հայրը խոպանչի», «ցածր աշխատավարձ» ու մնացած այլ տիպի բարոյախոսությունները անօգուտ ու հավայի բազարներ են: Խելքը գլխին մարդը եթե նեղն է, ապա ավելի բարձր պատասխանատվության զգացում պիտի ունենա, կամ այլ կերպ ասած՝ վիզ դնի էդ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> օրինակ, ո՞րն ա ավոմեքենանների մաքսազերծումից քաղաքացիների գլխավոր բողոքները
> - մաքասազերծման համար անհրաժեշտ քայլերի քանակը
> - ինչքան ժամանակ ա խլում այդ պրոցեսը
> - այլ բան
> 
> կա՞ պետական նշաձող սրանց համար. աշխատողների բոնուսները ու աշխատանքի ապագան պայմանագրով շաղկապվա՞ծ ա էտ նշաձողի հետ
> 
> 
> քյասար այս սրանից ա պետք սաղ պետական համակարգին ու իրանց բոնուսներին


Էս ակադեմիական միֆ ա. մենթալ մաստուրբացիա: Կիսատ պռատ աշխտում ա անգլոսաքսոն երկրներում: Որ չքնեմ մի քիչ ուշոտ կասեմ ինչի:

----------

Վիշապ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս ակադեմիական միֆ ա. մենթալ մաստուրբացիա: Որ չքնեմ մի քիչ ուշոտ կասեմ ինչի:



Տրիբուն ձյա, էտ միֆ չի, էտ էն ա, ինչ ինձ ու աշխարհի միլիոնավոր խորհդատունների ստրուկի նման պախատ անել ա տալի  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> քյասար այս սրանից ա պետք սաղ պետական համակարգին ու իրանց բոնուսներին


Ապեր, «Performance appraisal»-ը մեր բազմազգ ընկերությունում կա, ու ասեմ, հայ աշխատողների համար սա անլուրջ, ձևական, հավայի ժամանակ ծախսելու պես մի բան է, «մի բան լրացնես, գնա» վիճակ ա: Կամ քյաշ փող, կամ կլիզմա, ուրիշ բան չի աշխատում:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> օրինակ, ո՞րն ա ավոմեքենանների մաքսազերծումից քաղաքացիների գլխավոր բողոքները
> - մաքասազերծման համար անհրաժեշտ քայլերի քանակը
> - ինչքան ժամանակ ա խլում այդ պրոցեսը
> - այլ բան
> 
> կա՞ պետական նշաձող սրանց համար. աշխատողների բոնուսները ու աշխատանքի ապագան պայմանագրով շաղկապվա՞ծ ա էտ նշաձողի հետ


ՈՒզում ես ասել՝ մինչև հիմա մշակված աշխատանքային պրոցես էլ չունեի՞ն:

Այլ հարցա՝ թե որքանով էին հետևում էդ պրոցեսի քայլերին..

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, «Performance appraisal»-ը մեր բազմազգ ընկերությունում կա, ու ասեմ, հայ աշխատողների համար սա անլուրջ, ձևական, հավայի ժամանակ ծախսելու պես մի բան է, «մի բան լրացնես, գնա» վիճակ ա: Կամ քյաշ փող, կամ կլիզմա, ուրիշ բան չի աշխատում:


կախված թե գնահատումը ոնց ա իրականցվում, եթե իմ վերևի օրինակում բերած չափելու պարամետրերով լինի, ձեր հայ աշխատողներն էլ պախատ կանեն

----------


## Գաղթական

Ընգեր, մարդը երկու ամիսա մի սենյակում նստելով չի ֆայմում դրոշը գետնից բարձրացնի, դու ասում ես performance appraisal-ով իրա աշխատանքը գնահատենք...

----------

Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> կախված թե գնահատումը ոնց ա իրականցվում, եթե իմ վերևի օրինակում բերած չափելու պարամետրերով լինի, ձեր հայ աշխատողներն էլ պախատ կանեն


Ապեր, որ մենեջերներն էլ են հայ լինում, ապա էդ սաղ պարամետրերը դզմզվող, համակարգին հարմարեցվող են, արխային: Կարող ա քո բախտը չի բերել, մենեջերդ գերմանացի ա:

----------

Բարեկամ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, որ մենեջերներն էլ են հայ լինում, ապա էդ սաղ պարամետրերը դզմզվող, համակարգին հարմարեցվող են, արխային: Կարող ա քո բախտը չի բերել, մենեջերդ գերմանացի ա:


billable hours-ը ո՞նց ես հարմացնելու
եթե քո ՊԵԿի ղեկավարի կողմից ուղիղ նշանակված մենեջերն տենց քյանդրբազությամբ պտի զբաղվեն, ուրեմն թիմդ հավաքիր, թե պտի ամենօր վարչապեի կարգավիճակում շարքային աշխատողների սենյակներով ֆռա

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, իմ մոտ էս պահը մի քիչ լավ չի տեղավորվում..
> Օրինակ դու լինեիր՝ ի՞նչ սիստեմ կստեղծեիր ու ո՞նց, որ չափահաս մարդուն կամ մարդկանց խմբին տեղ հասնի, որ խոզանոցային պայմաններում աշխատելը նորմալ չի, էսթետիկ ու հիգիենիկ չի:
> Ի՞նչ գերբնական միջոցներով մարդու գլուխը սիստեմդ կխցկեր, որ պետական պաշտոնյա լինի, թե սվարչիկ, չի կարելի պետական սիմվոլդ գետնին գցած տեսնել ու էդ հանգամանքի վրա թքած ունենալ, առավել ևս եթե էդ սիմվոլը գետնինա գցած քո իսկ կաբինետում:


Եղբայր, ու նաև *Տրիբուն* - ինձ ըստ էության հարցնում եք, թե ի՞նչ պիտի անի Նիկոլը, որ չի անում: Բարդ հարց եք տալիս ու հատկապես մանրուքների պահով, որովհետև *շատ բան կա անելու*, որի առայժմ նույնիսկ համակարգված սկիզբը չեմ տեսնում: Փորձեմ պատասխանել՝ ընդհանուրից մասնավորին գալու սկզբունքով, քանի որ թեման շատ երկար է:

Ամենաընդհանուր իմաստով՝ երկրում պետք է ստեղծվի *գործուն կառավարման պետական համակարգ*, այսինքն՝ արվեն իրավական կոնկրետ փոփոխություններ կոնկրետ իրավական ակտերում, որի արդյունքում պետական ծառայողները հստակորեն կիմանան իրենց իրավունքները և պարտականությունները, հստակորեն կգծագրվի նրանց պաշտոնից նշանակելու ու ազատելու պայմանները, նրանց լիազորությունների ծավալները: Մեր օրինակի վրա ասեմ՝ երևի քչերն են տեղյակ, որ պետական ծառայության էդ _մրցույթ_ կոչվածներն իրականում ծայրահեղ սուբյեկտիվ գործընթացներ են, երբ, ցանկացած դեպքում, աշխատանքի ընդունում է նախարարն ու իր ուզած մարդուն: Որ ցանկանաք, ավելին կմանրամասնեմ, ուղղակի այստեղ բավարավենք սրանով և խնդրում եմ հավատալ բազում նման մրցույթների մասնակցած, պետական ծառայության 14 տարվա ստաժ ունեցող մարդուն: Եվ այսպես՝ կարևորագույն տարրը՝ մրցույթ կոչվածը, այսինքն՝ գործի ընդունվելու ու գործը կորցնելու պայմանները - սրանք պետք *ամենահստակ ձևով* սահմանվեն, հակառակ դեպքում արժանիներդ միշտ դրսում կմնան, համակարգդ կլցվի ԽԾԲ սկզբունքով ու քո նույնիսկ ամենալավ ձեռնարկումներն էլ արդյունք չեն տա հենց միայն կադրերիդ վատ լինելու պատճառով: Այսինքն, ինչքան ուզում ես մաքսայինի աշխատող հայհոյիր կեղտոտ դրոշի համար, բան չի փոխվի, քանի դեռ համակարգային լուծում չես տվել, քանի դեռ օրենքներդ այնպիսին չեն, որ իրոք արժանին գա, այդ պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի! Սա մրցույթ-պաշտոնական առաջխաղացման պահով, իսկ որպես լուծում՝ _լրջորեն վերանայել պետական ծառայություն սահմանող օրենքները հենց այս տեսանկյունից՝ սահմանելով խաղի նոր և հստակ կանոններ_: Առանձին, մեծ ու լայն մի թեմա է, սակայն համակարգ ստեղծելու կարևորագույն տարրերից է:

Երկրորդ՝ *դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ և փաստաբանական պալատ*: Կրկին, մեծ ու լայն թեմա է, սակայն իմ խորին համոզմամբ մեր դատական համակարգը կարիք ունի լրջագույն վերանայման՝ և կադրերի, և կառուցվածքային, և նույնիսկ բարոյա-հոգեբանական մակարդակում: Ո՞ւր է դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների կոնցեպցիան, ինչի՞ է ձգտում Նիկոլի կառավարությունը, չգիտենք, բայց չէ՞ որ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ առանց հստակ գործող, անկախ և հնարավորինս անաչառ դատական համակարգի ոչնչի էլ երբեք չենք հասնի, լինի տնտեսության, թե՞ վարչական ու քաղաքացիա-քրեական ոլորտում:

*Հարկային բարեփոխումներ*: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հարկային օրենսդրությունը դիտավորյալ այնպես խուճուճ են գրել, որ երբ և որը ոնց ուզեն, հասկանան: Հանաք բան չի, ինձ նման իրավաբանը ու ինձ նման էլ մի հաշվապահ երբեմն նստում, ժամերով քննարկում ենք, այդպես էլ չենք կարողանում հասկանալ որը ոնց է: Ընդ որում ցավն ի՞նչ է - եթե դու այնուհանդերձ մի ձևով հասկացար, միշտ էլ հավականանություն կա, որ հարկայինը մեկ այլ ձևով կհասկանա ու մի օր քեզ կկոճկի կլորիկ մի գումար պարունակող ստուգման ակտով, որն իր հերթին, անցնելով վերևում նշված, չաշխատող դատական համակարգով, արդյունքում ուղղակի ձեռքիցդ կխլի, կտանի բիզնեսդ: Բայց չէ՞ որ սա առաջնային պայման է բիզնես միջավայրի ձևավորման համար:

Եվ այսպես, առաջնայինը՝ _պետական գործուն ապարատ իր խաղի կանոններով որպես Նիկոլի վարչական գործիք, դատական համակարգ, որպես օրինականության երաշխավոր, ինչպես նաև հարկային բարեփոխումներ, որպես տնտեսությանը լրացուցիչ շունչ:_

Սա *կոնցեպցիան է*, սրան պետք է ձգտել: Ամանորյա իմ հարցազրույցներից մեկում, հետո 1-in am իմ հարցազրույցում ևս, քննարկելով կառավարության ծրագիրը, ես ոչ մեկ անգամ ասացի, որ կոնկրետություն չկա, ընդ որում դա դեռ ոչինչ, նույնիսկ կոնցեպտուալ մոդել չկա: Օրինակ, ուղղակի ասում են, հասնել օրինականության և վերջ, այն դեպքում, երբ պետք է ասվեր՝ հասնել օրինականության, դրա համար վերափոխելով դատական համակարգը, որպես կոնցեպցիա, և դա անել այսպես ու այսպես՝ որպես մոդել:

Հիմա ես ու ինձ նման մարդիկ ասում ենք - եղբայր, քեզ բաժինա հասել մի հատ *չգործող, ի սկզբանե սխալ հավաքած* ավտո, ինչքան ուզում ես վարորդին ծեծիր ու հայհոյիր, տո դաժե բենզինն ու անիվները փոխիր, չիիի գնաաա այդ մեքենադ նորմալ, հազիվ քարշ կգա, դու այդ մեքենայով չես հասնի արևմտյան մոդելների հետևից - քանդիր, իհարկե առանց վնասելու, նորից հավաքիր՝ տեղը տեղին: Փոխարենն ինչ ենք տեսնում՝ սիտուատիվ կառավարում, ջղաձիգ շարժումներ ու ոչ մի համակարգ, ոչ մի կոնցեպցիա, իսկ առանց դրա - *ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի:*

Էսա ասածս... կարճ ասած  :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայր, ու նաև *Տրիբուն* - ինձ ըստ էության հարցնում եք, թե ի՞նչ պիտի անի Նիկոլը, որ չի անում: Բարդ հարց եք տալիս ու հատկապես մանրուքների պահով, որովհետև *շատ բան կա անելու*, որի առայժմ նույնիսկ համակարգված սկիզբը չեմ տեսնում: Փորձեմ պատասխանել՝ ընդհանուրից մասնավորին գալու սկզբունքով, քանի որ թեման շատ երկար է:
> 
> Ամենաընդհանուր իմաստով՝ երկրում պետք է ստեղծվի *գործուն կառավարման պետական համակարգ*, այսինքն՝ արվեն իրավական կոնկրետ փոփոխություններ կոնկրետ իրավական ակտերում, որի արդյունքում պետական ծառայողները հստակորեն կիմանան իրենց իրավունքները և պարտականությունները, հստակորեն կգծագրվի նրանց պաշտոնից նշանակելու ու ազատելու պայմանները, նրանց լիազորությունների ծավալները: Մեր օրինակի վրա ասեմ՝ երևի քչերն են տեղյակ, որ պետական ծառայության էդ _մրցույթ_ կոչվածներն իրականում ծայրահեղ սուբյեկտիվ գործընթացներ են, երբ, ցանկացած դեպքում, աշխատանքի ընդունում է նախարարն ու իր ուզած մարդուն: Որ ցանկանաք, ավելին կմանրամասնեմ, ուղղակի այստեղ բավարավենք սրանով և խնդրում եմ հավատալ բազում նման մրցույթների մասնակցած, պետական ծառայության 14 տարվա ստաժ ունեցող մարդուն: Եվ այսպես՝ կարևորագույն տարրը՝ մրցույթ կոչվածը, այսինքն՝ գործի ընդունվելու ու գործը կորցնելու պայմանները - սրանք պետք *ամենահստակ ձևով* սահմանվեն, հակառակ դեպքում արժանիներդ միշտ դրսում կմնան, համակարգդ կլցվի ԽԾԲ սկզբունքով ու քո նույնիսկ ամենալավ ձեռնարկումներն էլ արդյունք չեն տա հենց միայն կադրերիդ վատ լինելու պատճառով: Այսինքն, ինչքան ուզում ես մաքսայինի աշխատող հայհոյիր կեղտոտ դրոշի համար, բան չի փոխվի, քանի դեռ համակարգային լուծում չես տվել, քանի դեռ օրենքներդ այնպիսին չեն, որ իրոք արժանին գա, այդ պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի! Սա մրցույթ-պաշտոնական առաջխաղացման պահով, իսկ որպես լուծում՝ _լրջորեն վերանայել պետական ծառայություն սահմանող օրենքները հենց այս տեսանկյունից՝ սահմանելով խաղի նոր և հստակ կանոններ_: Առանձին, մեծ ու լայն մի թեմա է, սակայն համակարգ ստեղծելու կարևորագույն տարրերից է:
> 
> Երկրորդ՝ *դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ և փաստաբանական պալատ*: Կրկին, մեծ ու լայն թեմա է, սակայն իմ խորին համոզմամբ մեր դատական համակարգը կարիք ունի լրջագույն վերանայման՝ և կադրերի, և կառուցվածքային, և նույնիսկ բարոյա-հոգեբանական մակարդակում: Ո՞ւր է դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների կոնցեպցիան, ինչի՞ է ձգտում Նիկոլի կառավարությունը, չգիտենք, բայց չէ՞ որ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ առանց հստակ գործող, անկախ և հնարավորինս անաչառ դատական համակարգի ոչնչի էլ երբեք չենք հասնի, լինի տնտեսության, թե՞ վարչական ու քաղաքացիա-քրեական ոլորտում:
> 
> *Հարկային բարեփոխումներ*: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հարկային օրենսդրությունը դիտավորյալ այնպես խուճուճ են գրել, որ երբ և որը ոնց ուզեն, հասկանան: Հանաք բան չի, ինձ նման իրավաբանը ու ինձ նման էլ մի հաշվապահ երբեմն նստում, ժամերով քննարկում ենք, այդպես էլ չենք կարողանում հասկանալ որը ոնց է: Ընդ որում ցավն ի՞նչ է - եթե դու այնուհանդերձ մի ձևով հասկացար, միշտ էլ հավականանություն կա, որ հարկայինը մեկ այլ ձևով կհասկանա ու մի օր քեզ կկոճկի կլորիկ մի գումար պարունակող ստուգման ակտով, որն իր հերթին, անցնելով վերևում նշված, չաշխատող դատական համակարգով, արդյունքում ուղղակի ձեռքիցդ կխլի, կտանի բիզնեսդ: Բայց չէ՞ որ սա առաջնային պայման է բիզնես միջավայրի ձևավորման համար:
> 
> Եվ այսպես, առաջնայինը՝ _պետական գործուն ապարատ իր խաղի կանոններով որպես Նիկոլի վարչական գործիք, դատական համակարգ, որպես օրինականության երաշխավոր, ինչպես նաև հարկային բարեփոխումներ, որպես տնտեսությանը լրացուցիչ շունչ:_
> ...


Լիոն, բլա բլա բլա բլա ․․․․ հայեցակարգ, ռազմավարություն, կանցեպտ, համակարգ, տեսլական ․․․․․ լիքը սիրուն բառեր՝ զրո բովանդակությամբ։ Կարա՞ս ասես, ոնց ա լինում, որ մեր տիպի երկրներում բոլոր որտները կարգավորող գրեթե լիարժեք օրենսդարություն կա, դեռ մի բան էլ ավել, պետական ապառատ կա, բոլոր ոլորտները կառավարող դեռ մի բան էլ ավել, բայց երկրում մեկա բառդակ ա։ Ինչ որայա ․․․․ Քանի որ թեման շատ ծավալուն ա, մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ համաձայն չեմ հետդ  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, չկա - *քեզա թվում*, թե մեր տիպի երկրներում բոլոր ոլորտները կարգավորող գրեթե լիարժեք օրենսդրություն կա: Չկա, հասկանում ե՞ս: Դավիթ Հարությունյանի ու իր նման մի քանի ճարպիկ իրավաբանների թեթև ձեռքով մեր երկրի առանձին ոլորտներ կարգավորող օրենսդրական ակտերը արտաքինից սիրուն գրված, սիրուն ստեղծված, բայց իրականում *չաշխատող* կամ սխալ աշխատող ժամացույցներ են:

Պարզ ասեմ - գրում են, սիրուն, տեղը տեղին, մի հատ էլ վարկ են վերցնում, ասենք քաղ. ծառայության ոլորտի բարեփոխման համար, հետո եվրոպաներ են գնում, ֆռֆռում են, մի քանի տարուց էլ եվրոպաներին ցույց են տալիս արդյունքը՝ ահա, տեսեք գրել ենք: Օրինակ, նույն մրցույթների պահով, տեեեսսս, Դոնաաալդ Տոոուսկ (*образно выражаясь*, կարար լիներ նաև Ֆեդերիկո Մոգերինի) - ուրեմն, Դոնալդ ջան, սենց ու սենց ընեեեննցցց մի քաղ. ծառայության համակարգ ենք ստեղծել էս օրենքով, որ հեսա Հայաստանը Շվեյցարիա է դառնում: Դոնալդը, բնականաբար, սկզբում կարող է չհավատալ, բայց մերոնք ասում են - ախպեեեր, հլը նայիր ստեղ, սկզբում, ուրեմն թեստավորում են անցնում, հետո՝ հարցազրույց, վերջում էլ, ով հաղթեց, ղեկավարը իրանցից նշանակում է անում: Բայց էդ դեռ լրիվը չիիիի, ապեեերր, գիտե՞ս, 3 տարին մեկ էլ վերապատրաստում են անցնում, համ էլ՝ ատեստացիա: Հա, ու մեկ էլ, գիտեեե՞սսս, ապեր, էն սովետի պահերն էլ չկան, է, որ ասեն՝ դիմումդ գրի, ռադ եղի (չքաղաքականացնել ու չարդիականացնել):

Էս Դոնալդս սենց ուշադիր նայումա, կարդումա, մի բան հասկանումա, մի բան չէ, հետո հիշումա, որ զուգարան ունի, սովածա, էս հայերն էլ հակառակի պես լավ խոհանոց ունեն, էն տղու քոլեջի վարձն ու նոր տան ամսական հիպոթեքի վճարն էլ հակառակի պես  էս ամիս չի փակել, ուղեղը գնումա էդ ուղղությամբ... հակառակի պես էլ որոշ հայեր գրպանը մի երկու կոպեկ են խոթում ու... տո դե վաբշե, ո՞վ են, է՞, էս հայերը, որ սրանց պատճառով տնից, տեղից կտրվեմ, գամ իրենց անհասկանալի քաղաքացիական ծառայության օրենքները կարդամ, լավա, ախպեր, լավա, չէ՞ - ըհը, մրցույթ, ըհը, թեստավորում, արդարա, ըհը, հարցազրույց, տո դաժե մեր եվրոպաներում սենց բան չկա, բա էս ատեստավորումն ու վերապատրաստո՞ւմը, տո ախպեր, ո՞նց կարա վաբշե սենց բանը վատը լինի...

Դոնալդը մոտավորապես սենցա մտածում ու պոկվումա իր եվրոպաները, իսկ մեր խելոքներն էլ բավարարված քմծիծաղ են տալիս քթների տակ - սաղ գոհ են, համ եվրոգոմիկները, էդ իրանց տերմիննա, համ պապան՝ ի դեմս ՍՍ կամ ՌՔ, համ էլ իրանք, քանի որ իրանք ճարպիկ իրավաբաններ են ու ամեն մի օրենքի մեջ մի քանի աննկատ, առաջին հայացքից չերևացող ու միայն լավ իրավաբանի համար հասու այնպիսի մեխանիզմներ են դրել, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ վերածվումա... *ասիական այլանդակության*, մոտավորապես ընենց, ոնց ունենք հիմա:

Սենց տխուր բաներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, էտ միֆ չի, էտ էն ա, ինչ ինձ ու աշխարհի միլիոնավոր խորհդատունների ստրուկի նման պախատ անել ա տալի


Էտ միֆ ա, որի վրա լիքը խորհդատուներ փեշով փող են աշխատում, առանց մի սանտիմետր արդյունքի։ Ու հեսա կարճ ասեմ ինչի։ 

Ուրեմն էս սաղ «համակարգային չափելի նպատակներ» «արդյունքի ուղղվածություն»  performance framework, performance measurement, performance orientation ստեղ ընդեղ, ներմուծվել ա 80-90-ականներին սենց կոչված New Public Management-ի շրջանակներում անգլոսաքսոն ակադեմիկների կողմից, կիսատ պռատ ներդրվել ա Ավստրլիայում, Նոր Զելանդիայում, ՄԹ-ում։ Գաղափարը մոտավորապես հետևյալն ա․ մասնավոր ոլորտը աշխատում ա կոնկետ չափելի նպատակների հասնելու սկզբունքով, ու շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա քան պետական ոլորտը, հետևապես, էն ինչը աշխատում ա մասնավոր ոլորտում, նույն ձևի լավ կաշխատի նաև պետական ոլորտում՝ մի տարբերությամբ․ մասնավոր ոլորտում գկխավոր նպատակը շահույթը մեծացնելն ա, իսկ պետական ոլորտում ծառայություններ մատուցելը, service delivery: Հետագայում պարզվեց, որ էս տարբերությունն էնքան սկզբունքյան ա, որ էտ համակարգը պետական ոլորտում, հատկապես մայրացամաքային եվրոպայի երկրներում, որտեղ նապոլեոնյան պետական կարառավման մոդելն ա գերիշխողը (պետական ծառայության էթիկա, հիերարխիա և վերահսկողություն) ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա աշխատի։ Կարա մի քիչ աշխատի անգլոսաքսոն երկներում, որտեղ մասնավոր ոլորտի contractual relationship-ը կարա որոշ տարբերություններով տեղափոխվի նաև պեական ոլորտ - էսքան տալիս ես, էս չափելի արդյունքներվ, էսքան ստանում ես։ 

Քանի որ էս թեմայով հատորներով հոդվածներ ու հետազոտություն կա, ու տասնյակ պատճառներ, թե ինչի չի աշխատում էս համակարգը, ես էլ չեմ կարա գիշերվա կեսին էտնքան խորանամ, մի երկու պարզ օրինակ բերեմ։ 
1) պետական ոլորտը տնտեսության մոտ 30%-ն ա, այսքին ահռելի ա ու խստ բազմազան - կովերի պատվաստումից, մինչև մեքենայի մաքսազերծում։ Էտ ողջ ոլորտի համար ամբողջական performance framework ստեղծելը, լիարժեք աշխատող, պռակտիկորեն անհնար ա, կամ եթե հնարավոր ա, ապա շատ թանկ ա։ Գումարա էտ performance-պետք ա չափվի, ադյունքները ներակայացվեն ու դրա հիման վրա որոշումներ ընդունվեն, այսնիքն բարդ վիճակագրական ու վերլուծական համակարգեր են պետք։ Տեղով գիտական ֆանտաստիկայա։ 
2) գրեթե բոլոր չափելի ցուցանիշները մի հատ մեծ թերություն ունեն, կոչվում ա perverse incentive, հակառակ խթան, կամ թարս բուսնած խիյար։  :LOL:  Պարզ օրինակ՝ առողջապահության ոլորտում, մեքենա մաքսազերծելու պես դնում ես ցուցանիշ «հիվանդները սպասարկման ժամանակի կրճատում», քանի որ երկար են իրանց հերթին սպասում հիվանդները։ Արդյունքում ժամանակը կրճատվում ա, բայց ինչի՞ հաշվին․ վռազ վռազ հիվանդներին սպասարկելու, այսինքն որակի հաշվին։ Էս սենց պարզագույն օրինակ էր, միտքը տեղ հասցնելու համար։ 

Սրան հակառակ, պետական կառավարման համակարգի մյուս տարբերակը դա էթիկան ա ու վերահսկողությունը։ Այսինքն, պետական ծառայությունը, հատկապես երբ քաղծառայողը համարվում ա պաշտպանված ատոնյալ դաս, ենթադրում ա որոշակի էթիկայի կանոններ։ Օրինակ՝ քաղաքացուն պետք ա նորմալ դիմավորել, մատուցել ծառայությունը, ու դա կատարել հաճույքով ու առանց մուննաթի, քանի որ դու քաղ ծառայող ես ու վճարվում ես էտ քաղաքացու հարկերից։ Գումարած, դու ունես պաշտոնի անձնագիր, որտեղ քո ֆունկցիաները մանրամասն նկարագրված են, ու դու պարտավոր ես դրանք կատարել, ու ես քեզ վերահսկում եմ։ Էսօր վարչապետը դայա արել, վերահսկել ա ստորին աստիճանի պետական ծառայողի աշխատանքը ու պատժել ա։ Սա տեղավորվում ա էս մոդելի տրամաբանության մեջ, առանց մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու։ 

Հիմա հարց, էս երկու մոդելներից (ցուցանիշները/պայմանագիր vs էթիկա/վերահսկողություն) որը կարա Հայաստանում աշխատի: Ալամ աշխարհի փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ քան դեռ մենք նոր զելանդացի չենք դառել, առաջինը չի աշխատելու։ Եթե նույնիսկ դառնանք էլ կիսատ պռատ կաշխատի։ Երկրորդը, նամուսով կիրառելու դեպքում, կաշխատի, քանի որ օրինակ մեր կարգի երկրներում, ասենք Գերմանիայում, աշխատում ա։  :LOL:

----------

Lion (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Վիշապ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՀՀ մաքսային ծառայողի էթիկայի կանոնները համենայն դեպս ստեղ: 




> 1.1 ցուցաբերի անմնացորդ հավատարմություն և նվիրվածություն Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը, հարգի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական խորհրդանիշերը (դրոշը, զինանշանը, օրհներգը) և պետական լեզուն,
> ...
> 1.12 աշխատանքային գործունեության ընթացքում և առօրյա կյանքում էթիկայի կանոնների պահպանմամբ նպաստի մաքսային համակարգի նկատմամբ հասարակության վստահության ամրապնդմանը, մաքսային ծառայության բարի համբավի պահպանմանը:


Հիմա ի՞նչ համակարգային փոփոխություն պիտի անենք, որ մաքսատան ծառայողը ՀՀ դրոշին հարգալից վերաբերվի, սենյակն էլ խոզանոց չդարձնի: Կամ ո՞նց պիտի կոնկրետ դատաիրավական կամ հարկային կամ էլ չիգտեմինչային փոփոխությունները նպաստեն մաքսային ծառայողի խոզից մարդ դառնալուն:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Պատճառը տհասությունն է, որը արագ «վերանում է» միայն չափալախով։ Իսկ ախտորոշելով ու շանսերով սովորաբար չի վերանում, որովհետև 25-30 տարեկան հորթին մաքրության, կոկիկության, ազգային դրոշ ու քաղաքացի հարգելու համար մի քիչ ուշ ա դաստիարակելը։ Այ մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում կարելի է համապատասխան կոռեկցիան անել։
> 
> Ես կուզեի, Երևանի օդանավակայանի անձնագրային հսկողության տեսուչների մեծ մասին էլ ռադ անեին, տեղները նորմալ դաստիարակված մարդկանց դնեին։ Տարրական մարդկային շփման կուլտուրա չունեն համբալները, էն որ հազար հոգու պասպորտ են ստուգում, իրենց թվում է, թե մեծություն են։ Մենակ Հայաստանում, Ռուսաստանում ու էլի նման դեգրադացված երկրներում է ընդունված, որ պագոնավորը իրեն պիտի պռեզերվատիվի պես պահի։


Հեյ, հորթը պուպուշ կենդանի ա  :Beee: 

Ուրիշ երկրների օդանավակայաններում ավելի սիրալիր չեն, եթե ոչ ավելի սառը ու չոր։ Էդ պաշտոնում երևի հատուկ սիրալիրություններ չեն պահանջվում, թեև ես դժգոհ չեմ մեր սահմանապահներից, նույնիսկ ավելի բարեհամբույր ու սիրալիր են, քան երևի ի պաշտոնե պիտի լինեն, երբեմն էլ կատակներով զրույցի են բռնվում հետդ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> billable hours-ը ո՞նց ես հարմացնելու
> եթե քո ՊԵԿի ղեկավարի կողմից ուղիղ նշանակված մենեջերն տենց քյանդրբազությամբ պտի զբաղվեն, ուրեմն թիմդ հավաքիր, թե պտի ամենօր վարչապեի կարգավիճակում շարքային աշխատողների սենյակներով ֆռա


Վարչապետը ամեն օր սենյակներում չի ֆռֆռում: Մեկ ու մեջ ա ֆռֆռում, բայց տեղին ա ֆռֆռում՝ կոնկրետ հետևանքներով։ Հատկապես, երբ լիքը մարդու գլուխը տարրական գետնից թուղ վերցնելու դաստիարակչական օրինակը չի մտնում, ու պարտադիր օրենսդրական համակարգ են ուզում, որտեղ պիտի հայեցակարգային գրված լինի «գետնին զիբիլ քցողի լավը» կոնցեպտը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս Դոնալդս սենց ուշադիր նայումա, կարդումա, մի բան հասկանումա, մի բան չէ, հետո հիշումա, որ զուգարան ունի, սովածա, էս հայերն էլ հակառակի պես լավ խոհանոց ունեն, էն տղու քոլեջի վարձն ու նոր տան ամսական հիպոթեքի վճարն էլ հակառակի պես  էս ամիս չի փակել, ուղեղը գնումա էդ ուղղությամբ... հակառակի պես էլ որոշ հայեր գրպանը մի երկու կոպեկ են խոթում ու... տո դե վաբշե, ո՞վ են, է՞, էս հայերը, որ սրանց պատճառով տնից, տեղից կտրվեմ, գամ իրենց անհասկանալի քաղաքացիական ծառայության օրենքները կարդամ, լավա, ախպեր, լավա, չէ՞ - ըհը, մրցույթ, ըհը, թեստավորում, արդարա, ըհը, հարցազրույց, տո դաժե մեր եվրոպաներում սենց բան չկա, բա էս ատեստավորումն ու վերապատրաստո՞ւմը, տո ախպեր, ո՞նց կարա վաբշե սենց բանը վատը լինի...
> 
> Դոնալդը մոտավորապես սենցա մտածում ու պոկվումա իր եվրոպաները,


Լիոն ջան, էս աչքիս եվրոպացիներին կրեմլյան արշինով ես չափում )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, չկա - *քեզա թվում*, թե մեր տիպի երկրներում բոլոր ոլորտները կարգավորող գրեթե լիարժեք օրենսդրություն կա: Չկա, հասկանում ե՞ս: Դավիթ Հարությունյանի ու իր նման մի քանի ճարպիկ իրավաբանների թեթև ձեռքով մեր երկրի առանձին ոլորտներ կարգավորող օրենսդրական ակտերը արտաքինից սիրուն գրված, սիրուն ստեղծված, բայց իրականում *չաշխատող* կամ սխալ աշխատող ժամացույցներ են:
> 
> Պարզ ասեմ - գրում են, սիրուն, տեղը տեղին, մի հատ էլ վարկ են վերցնում, ասենք քաղ. ծառայության ոլորտի բարեփոխման համար, հետո եվրոպաներ են գնում, ֆռֆռում են, մի քանի տարուց էլ եվրոպաներին ցույց են տալիս արդյունքը՝ ահա, տեսեք գրել ենք: Օրինակ, նույն մրցույթների պահով, տեեեսսս, Դոնաաալդ Տոոուսկ (*образно выражаясь*, կարար լիներ նաև Ֆեդերիկո Մոգերինի) - ուրեմն, Դոնալդ ջան, սենց ու սենց ընեեեննցցց մի քաղ. ծառայության համակարգ ենք ստեղծել էս օրենքով, որ հեսա Հայաստանը Շվեյցարիա է դառնում: Դոնալդը, բնականաբար, սկզբում կարող է չհավատալ, բայց մերոնք ասում են - ախպեեեր, հլը նայիր ստեղ, սկզբում, ուրեմն թեստավորում են անցնում, հետո՝ հարցազրույց, վերջում էլ, ով հաղթեց, ղեկավարը իրանցից նշանակում է անում: Բայց էդ դեռ լրիվը չիիիի, ապեեերր, գիտե՞ս, 3 տարին մեկ էլ վերապատրաստում են անցնում, համ էլ՝ ատեստացիա: Հա, ու մեկ էլ, գիտեեե՞սսս, ապեր, էն սովետի պահերն էլ չկան, է, որ ասեն՝ դիմումդ գրի, ռադ եղի (չքաղաքականացնել ու չարդիականացնել):
> 
> Էս Դոնալդս սենց ուշադիր նայումա, կարդումա, մի բան հասկանումա, մի բան չէ, հետո հիշումա, որ զուգարան ունի, սովածա, էս հայերն էլ հակառակի պես լավ խոհանոց ունեն, էն տղու քոլեջի վարձն ու նոր տան ամսական հիպոթեքի վճարն էլ հակառակի պես  էս ամիս չի փակել, ուղեղը գնումա էդ ուղղությամբ... հակառակի պես էլ որոշ հայեր գրպանը մի երկու կոպեկ են խոթում ու... տո դե վաբշե, ո՞վ են, է՞, էս հայերը, որ սրանց պատճառով տնից, տեղից կտրվեմ, գամ իրենց անհասկանալի քաղաքացիական ծառայության օրենքները կարդամ, լավա, ախպեր, լավա, չէ՞ - ըհը, մրցույթ, ըհը, թեստավորում, արդարա, ըհը, հարցազրույց, տո դաժե մեր եվրոպաներում սենց բան չկա, բա էս ատեստավորումն ու վերապատրաստո՞ւմը, տո ախպեր, ո՞նց կարա վաբշե սենց բանը վատը լինի...
> 
> Դոնալդը մոտավորապես սենցա մտածում ու պոկվումա իր եվրոպաները, իսկ մեր խելոքներն էլ բավարարված քմծիծաղ են տալիս քթների տակ - սաղ գոհ են, համ եվրոգոմիկները, էդ իրանց տերմիննա, համ պապան՝ ի դեմս ՍՍ կամ ՌՔ, համ էլ իրանք, քանի որ իրանք ճարպիկ իրավաբաններ են ու ամեն մի օրենքի մեջ մի քանի աննկատ, առաջին հայացքից չերևացող ու միայն լավ իրավաբանի համար հասու այնպիսի մեխանիզմներ են դրել, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ վերածվումա... *ասիական այլանդակության*, մոտավորապես ընենց, ոնց ունենք հիմա:
> 
> Սենց տխուր բաներ...


Ապեր, քո մոտ էն ռազմական վերլուծությունները լավ են ստացվում։ Չես հավատա, սաղ նայել եմ, ծերից ծեր ․․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եղբայր, ու նաև *Տրիբուն* - ինձ ըստ էության հարցնում եք, թե ի՞նչ պիտի անի Նիկոլը, որ չի անում: Բարդ հարց եք տալիս ու հատկապես մանրուքների պահով, որովհետև *շատ բան կա անելու*, որի առայժմ նույնիսկ համակարգված սկիզբը չեմ տեսնում: Փորձեմ պատասխանել՝ ընդհանուրից մասնավորին գալու սկզբունքով, քանի որ թեման շատ երկար է:
> 
> Ամենաընդհանուր իմաստով՝ երկրում պետք է ստեղծվի *գործուն կառավարման պետական համակարգ*, այսինքն՝ արվեն իրավական կոնկրետ փոփոխություններ կոնկրետ իրավական ակտերում, որի արդյունքում պետական ծառայողները հստակորեն կիմանան իրենց իրավունքները և պարտականությունները, հստակորեն կգծագրվի նրանց պաշտոնից նշանակելու ու ազատելու պայմանները, նրանց լիազորությունների ծավալները: Մեր օրինակի վրա ասեմ՝ երևի քչերն են տեղյակ, որ պետական ծառայության էդ _մրցույթ_ կոչվածներն իրականում ծայրահեղ սուբյեկտիվ գործընթացներ են, երբ, ցանկացած դեպքում, աշխատանքի ընդունում է նախարարն ու իր ուզած մարդուն: Որ ցանկանաք, ավելին կմանրամասնեմ, ուղղակի այստեղ բավարավենք սրանով և խնդրում եմ հավատալ բազում նման մրցույթների մասնակցած, պետական ծառայության 14 տարվա ստաժ ունեցող մարդուն: Եվ այսպես՝ կարևորագույն տարրը՝ մրցույթ կոչվածը, այսինքն՝ գործի ընդունվելու ու գործը կորցնելու պայմանները - սրանք պետք *ամենահստակ ձևով* սահմանվեն, հակառակ դեպքում արժանիներդ միշտ դրսում կմնան, համակարգդ կլցվի ԽԾԲ սկզբունքով ու քո նույնիսկ ամենալավ ձեռնարկումներն էլ արդյունք չեն տա հենց միայն կադրերիդ վատ լինելու պատճառով: Այսինքն, ինչքան ուզում ես մաքսայինի աշխատող հայհոյիր կեղտոտ դրոշի համար, բան չի փոխվի, քանի դեռ համակարգային լուծում չես տվել, քանի դեռ օրենքներդ այնպիսին չեն, որ իրոք արժանին գա, այդ պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի! Սա մրցույթ-պաշտոնական առաջխաղացման պահով, իսկ որպես լուծում՝ _լրջորեն վերանայել պետական ծառայություն սահմանող օրենքները հենց այս տեսանկյունից՝ սահմանելով խաղի նոր և հստակ կանոններ_: Առանձին, մեծ ու լայն մի թեմա է, սակայն համակարգ ստեղծելու կարևորագույն տարրերից է:
> 
> Երկրորդ՝ *դատաիրավական բարեփոխումներ և փաստաբանական պալատ*: Կրկին, մեծ ու լայն թեմա է, սակայն իմ խորին համոզմամբ մեր դատական համակարգը կարիք ունի լրջագույն վերանայման՝ և կադրերի, և կառուցվածքային, և նույնիսկ բարոյա-հոգեբանական մակարդակում: Ո՞ւր է դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների կոնցեպցիան, ինչի՞ է ձգտում Նիկոլի կառավարությունը, չգիտենք, բայց չէ՞ որ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ առանց հստակ գործող, անկախ և հնարավորինս անաչառ դատական համակարգի ոչնչի էլ երբեք չենք հասնի, լինի տնտեսության, թե՞ վարչական ու քաղաքացիա-քրեական ոլորտում:
> 
> *Հարկային բարեփոխումներ*: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ մեր հարկային օրենսդրությունը դիտավորյալ այնպես խուճուճ են գրել, որ երբ և որը ոնց ուզեն, հասկանան: Հանաք բան չի, ինձ նման իրավաբանը ու ինձ նման էլ մի հաշվապահ երբեմն նստում, ժամերով քննարկում ենք, այդպես էլ չենք կարողանում հասկանալ որը ոնց է: Ընդ որում ցավն ի՞նչ է - եթե դու այնուհանդերձ մի ձևով հասկացար, միշտ էլ հավականանություն կա, որ հարկայինը մեկ այլ ձևով կհասկանա ու մի օր քեզ կկոճկի կլորիկ մի գումար պարունակող ստուգման ակտով, որն իր հերթին, անցնելով վերևում նշված, չաշխատող դատական համակարգով, արդյունքում ուղղակի ձեռքիցդ կխլի, կտանի բիզնեսդ: Բայց չէ՞ որ սա առաջնային պայման է բիզնես միջավայրի ձևավորման համար:
> 
> Եվ այսպես, առաջնայինը՝ _պետական գործուն ապարատ իր խաղի կանոններով որպես Նիկոլի վարչական գործիք, դատական համակարգ, որպես օրինականության երաշխավոր, ինչպես նաև հարկային բարեփոխումներ, որպես տնտեսությանը լրացուցիչ շունչ:_
> ...


Նախ՝ մերսի սենց ծավալուն պատասխանի համար:

Շատ լավ ես գրել ու մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ:
Բայց մի բայց կա..
Դու կարաս գծել շատ գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր համակարգ ու էդ գծագիրդ տենց էլ թղթի վրա մնա, եթե աշխատացնողն իր գործը չանի կամ անի թերի:

Իսկ հիմնական աշխատացնողները դա հիերարխիայիդ միջին ու ցածր օղակներն են:

Էդ օղակներում էլ մարդիկ մեծ մասամբ դեռ գիտակցական էն մակարդակի վրա են, որ Հյուսիս-Հարավ միջազգային/միջպետական ճանապարհի վրա երեկ նոր տեղադրված ճանապարհային նշանները հանգիստ խղճով հանում տանում են տուն՝ դրանցից բահ ու թոնրի կափարիչ սարքելու:

Այսինքն սկզբից պիտի մարդկանց ուղեղներում մի բան փոխվի, ներ արժեհամակարգ պիտի ստեղծվի, ընդհանուր հանրային շահի հասկացողություն ու իրավագիտակից քաղաքացու կեցվածք սերմանվի ու քարոզվի, որ վաղը մյուս օր՝ իրեն օրինականության կոչ անող շարքային քաղաքացուն իրավապահ ոստիկանդ չասի՝ էսի շառա, հելանք ստուց:

Այ երբ բնակչությանդ ճնշող մեծամասնությունն էդ գիտակցական մակարդակի կհասնի ու ոչ հատուկենտները, նոր էն ժամանակ կարող ես ակնկալել, որ քո նոր գծագրած մեքենան մարդավարի կվարեն՝ առանց դա զուգարանի հետ շփոթելու:

ՈՒ սրան հասնելու 2 ճանապարհ կա.
Կա՛մ պետքա մատաղ սերնդին հենց էսօրվանից սկսել նոր հոգեբանությամբ դաստիարակել ու սպասել մինչև մեծանան, կամ էլ՝ դրա հետ մեկտեղ փորձել հիմիկվա չափահաս սերնդի վրա էլ աշխատել.. ինչով և զբաղվածա Նիկոլը...

----------

Բարեկամ (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, քո մոտ էն ռազմական վերլուծությունները լավ են ստացվում։ Չես հավատա, սաղ նայել եմ, ծերից ծեր ․․․․


Շնորհակալ եմ գնահատականի համար, սակայն ես, որպես մտածող, սրտացավ քաղաքացի, որպես մի մարդ, որը որոշակի փորձ ունի պետական ծառայության մեջ, չեմ կարող նաև չմտածել, թե հասարակական ոլորտում ինչ պետք է արվի:




> Նախ՝ մերսի սենց ծավալուն պատասխանի համար:
> 
> Շատ լավ ես գրել ու մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ:
> Բայց մի բայց կա..


Պետք է մի բանից սկսել: Համաձայն եմ, շատերը մութ են, սովետի տակ մնացած, *գիտեմ*, չեմ կարող դա չիմանալ ու հաշվի չառնել: Բայց պետք է սկսել մի բանից, հակառակ դեպքում կմնանք միջնադարում, 2 օրվա առաջվա էն տերտերի պես, որ Ալենի հետ վիճելիս դեմ էր դուրս գալիս ՀՀ աշխարհիկ պետություն լինելու գաղափարին: Այլ ելք չկա, *պետք է զարգանանք, պետք է կրթենք մարդուն ու քաղաքացուն*, իսկ դրա համար պետք է համակարգային մոտեցում: Բայց ի՞նչ ասես, այսօր Նիկոլի թիմից դեռ շատերն իրենք կրթվելու կարիք ունեն:

Նոր ՖԲ-ում մի ԱԺ-ում աշխատող, ենթադրյալ՝ Նիկոլի դեպուտատներից մեկի մոտ, իրավական փորձագետի հետ վիճում եմ էս մաքսային աշխատողի թեմայով, 24-27 տարեկան տղա է, *նայենք ինչ ստացվեց*:

Ի սկզբանե դրոշ դրեց ստատուսում, թե, վերջ Նիկոլը ճիշտա, պետություննա գործատու, Նիկոլը գործադիրի ղեկավարնա, նա իրավունք ուներ անել այն, ինչ արեց: Ընդգծված հարգանքով ասում եմ, եղբայր, ախր կա Մաքսային ծառայության մասին ՀՀ օրենք, ինքը թե՝ գնա Նորմատիվ-իրավական ակտերի մասին օրենքը նայիր, աշխատանքային օրեսնգիրքն է գործում: Ասում եմ, եղբայր, նույն աշխօրում նորմ կա, որ հատուկ կարգավորման դեպքում հատուկ օրենքն է գործում, չոր համառում է, վերջում չուզենալով ընդունում է: Ասում եմ, եղբայր, լավ, ասենք Նիկոլն իրոք գործատու էր և նման իրավունք ուներ - ասենք: Այդ դեպքում թող հրաման տար, ազատեր մարդուն, ոչ թե հակաօրինական կերպով ձգտեր ազդել նրա կամքի վրա, ասելով, թե դիմում գրի: Սրան չի կարողանում ոչ մի կերպ պատասխանել, մեկ էլ թե - *սադրում ես*: Ասում եմ, սադրանքս էս սաղի մեջ ո՞րնա, չի կարում խելքը գլխին պատասխան տա: Ասումա՝ մի քննադատեք Նիկոլին - ասում եմ, հարգելիս, դու ջոգում ե՞ս ինչ ես ասում, դու ջոգում ե՞ս, որ սրանով ամենամեծ թշնամությունն ես անում իրեն, ինքը թե՝ Նիկոլն *անսխալականա*?!

Մեկ էլ, թե, ինչ է խոսքի մեջ ասել էի, թե ժամանակին կառավարության աշխատակազմում եմ աշխատել, խոսակցությունը փակումա, թե... հանրապետական ես, սաղ պարզա, վերջում էլ ջնջում է մեր խոսակցությունը ու էդ սաղ էն պայմաններում, որ ես մազաչափ իսկ չէի ակնարկել, թե Նիկոլին ես պաշտպանում, որովհետև ԱԺ-ում ես աշխատում...

Հիմա տեսեք, Նիկոլի կամանդում այ սենց *մանրապճեղներ* կան, որոնք իրենց 100-150.000 աշխատավարձի խաթր, ոնց Բրեժնևի լավ ժամանակներում կոմկուսը, Նիկոլին կուռք սարքած, նրա սխալները չտեսնելու տալով առաջ են գնում, կան նաև *անտաղանդ տրաքածներ Թագուհու* պես, կա նաև ազնիվ, բայց գործից հեռու մի մարդ, որ մի օր եկել, ոգևորված ընկերներիցս մեկին, որը զգալի բիզնեսմենի մակարդակին մի մարդ է, ժամանակին էլ իր դասախոսն էր եղել, ասել էր,թե - *պարոն էսինչ, գիտե՞ս, դեպուտատ եմ դարձել, 460.000 աշխատավարձ կստանամ*: Ընկերս ասումա՝ նայեցի, նայեցի էս իրոք ազնիվ ջահելին ու... ցավացի Նիկոլի համար, որովհետև նաև էսա իրա կամանդը, իր 460.000-ից ոգևորված ու համարող, թե կյանքում իր տեղը գտած էս տղենա իր կամանդը, որը, սակայն, իրոք չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ բարդ մարտահրավերների առաջ է կանգնած Նիկոլը, ինչ խնդիրներ ունի լուծելու, էս տղեն, որ ավելի շատ իր 460.000-ով է ուրախացել, այլ ոչ թե ոգևորվել է, որ երկրի համար մի լավ բան անելու շանս ունի:

Չեմ քննադատում բոլորին, կան նաև Արսենթորոսյաններ, դավիթտոնոյաններ ու արթուրվանեցյաններ, բայց նրանք քիչ են, չափազանց քիչ որակի համար, հիմնականը այս սենց ժամիշխան դուրսպրծուկներն են, որոնք, Նիկոլին դրոշ սարքած, իրենց րոպեկան շահերն են հոգում, ինձ ու ինձ նման մարդկանց էլ, երբ քննադատում ենք, հանրապետական են հանում:

Իրականում մենք այս պահին բարդագույն մի դրության մեջ ենք գտնվում - ներքին լուրջ բարեփոխումների կարիք կա, դրան գումարած՝ նախորդ, չջախջախված իշխանությունների ռևանշի ձգտումն ու հույսերը: Այս պայմաններում պետք է լուրջ արդյունք, որը կարող է լինել միայն լուրջ, համակարգային բարեփոխումների արդյունքում, որոնք առնվազն ուշանում են, իսկ Նիկոլի շուրջ ձևավորված շքախումբն էլ արդեն մի կողմից քծնում է Նիկոլին ու բթացնում նրա հարվածի ուժը իր հաերժական քծնանքով, մյուս կողմից էլ ատամներով պաշտպանում, հետ է շպրտում քննադատության ամեն մի փորձ: Էս լավ բանի չի հասցնի, եթե սենց շարունակվի...

----------

Freeman (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հ.Գ.

Հա, մեկ էլ - էն համակարգային բարեփոխումների մեջ մոռացա գրել *ընտրական բարեփոխումների մասի*ն, որոնք ինքնին ու առաջնային են նորմալ երկիր ունենալու համար: Այս տեսքով, որ ունենք, մենք ռիսկի տակ ենք 2023 թ-ին ունենալ նույն հիվանդ ընտրությունները...

----------


## Արամ

Էկա օֆիս, տենամ ժալյուզին պոկվածա։ Սպասում եմ տենամ էդ հավաքարարը երբ ա ֆայմելու գա էսի ուղղի։



Բլյած, հետո ֆայմա, կարողա հավաքարարը պատասխանատու չի ? Ժայլուզիի գծով մասնագետ ա պետք, օգնեք երեխեեեք։

----------

Progart (10.04.2019), Thom (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Շարունակիր մնալ երջանիկ անգիտության մեջ, քանի որ, եթե Ժալյուզիից էլ փրկվես, պատիդ վրայի կեղտը կա ու կա: Այ դա քեզ կկործանի՝ առնվազն կարիերայիդ մասով...

----------


## Արամ

> Շարունակիր մնալ երջանիկ անգիտության մեջ, քանի որ, եթե Ժալյուզիից էլ փրկվես, պատիդ վրայի կեղտը կա ու կա: Այ դա քեզ կկործանի՝ առնվազն կարիերայիդ մասով...


Մի հատ հետաքրքիր համընկնումների պատահականություն եմ նկատել։ Հիմնականում էն մարդիկ ովքեր դիմացինին համարում են, որ ինքը "երջանիկ անգիտության" մեջ, արդյունքում պարզվում ա, որ հենց իրենք էն էնտեղից խոսում։ Ցավոք սրտի էդ կեղտ չի։ Կամ ի երջանկություն կեղտ չի, չգիտեմ։ Էդ էս պատի տեսակից ա, որ աթոռով կամ ինչոր բանով կպնում ես էդ սպիտակ ներկ ա ինչ ա թափվում ա։ Չնայած ճիշտ ես, անդուր ա նայվում, բայց ափսոս էդքան capacity չունեմ, որ էս բիզնես կենտրոնի շինարարական նյութերի որոշումների վրա ազդեմ, չնայած նրան որ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թարմացնում են։

----------


## Lion

Այ որ Նիկոլը մի օր սենյակդ գա, այսքանը կփորձես իրեն բացատրել...  :Wink: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր՝ կատակով էի սաղ գրել, երևի էդ տոնս մի քիչ պարզ չեղավ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բլին, էս ինչ վագոններով լցրել եք․․․  :LOL:  անգլոսաքսոն փաբլիկ սեկտոր մենեջմենթ, նապոլեոնական էթիկա բլա-բլա, մեր տիպի երկիր Գերմանիա  :LOL:  էլ եսիմ ինչ գրող ու ցավ, մյուս անգամ էլ լսես, կասեն հոդված ու փիլիսոփամանանեխ գլխներիս մի ցանի․․․ ընկերներ, պարզից պարզ ա, հարցնում եք ի՞նչ ա համակարգայինը (ես կավելեցանեի նաև ինստիտուցիոնալ)․ դրա մի հեշտ ստուգելու թեստ կա․ եթե, աստված հեռու պահի, Նիկոլը վաղը ընկնի ավտոբուսի տակ, իրա մտցրած փոփոխությունները երկար կյանք կունենա՞ն։ Հիմա ինքներդ մտածեք․․․ որ էլ սրա-նրա սենյակով թրև եկող վարչապետ չլինի, էդ աղբը հավաքվելո՞ւ ա․․․

երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայա հանրային սեկտորի կառավարման լեկցիաներ պետք չի կարդալ, էդ անտեր կազմակերպությունը կադրերի քաղաքականություն ունի՞, էդ տղուն իրա պարտականությունների մասին թրեյնինգ անող եղե՞լ ա, ի՞նչ օնբոարդինգ ա արվել, էդ շենքը որ տեղափոխվել են, շենքի բարելավման մասին մտածող եղե՞լ ա և այլն․․․ թե չէ գնալ տեսնել ավլած չի, դրոշն էլ գետնին ընկած ու պնդել՝ դիմում գրի, ամենահեշտն ա, բայց էն վաղվա ավտոբուսի պահը դրանով չի չեղարվկում

----------

Lion (10.04.2019), Sagittarius (10.04.2019), Բարեկամ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էկա օֆիս, տենամ ժալյուզին պոկվածա։ Սպասում եմ տենամ էդ հավաքարարը երբ ա ֆայմելու գա էսի ուղղի։
> 
> Բլյած, հետո ֆայմա, կարողա հավաքարարը պատասխանատու չի ? Ժայլուզիի գծով մասնագետ ա պետք, օգնեք երեխեեեք։


բախտդ բերել ա Նիկոլը հենց էս առավոտ մի 30 կամերաներով հյուր չի եկել, որտև ի՞նչ իմանանք թե ժալյուզդ անցած գիշեր ա ընկել, թե էս երկու ամիս էդ խազանոցում նստած ես․․․




> Մի հատ հետաքրքիր համընկնումների պատահականություն եմ նկատել։ Հիմնականում էն մարդիկ ովքեր դիմացինին համարում են, որ ինքը "երջանիկ անգիտության" մեջ, արդյունքում պարզվում ա, որ հենց իրենք էն էնտեղից խոսում։ Ցավոք սրտի էդ կեղտ չի։ Կամ ի երջանկություն կեղտ չի, չգիտեմ։ Էդ էս պատի տեսակից ա, որ աթոռով կամ ինչոր բանով կպնում ես էդ սպիտակ ներկ ա ինչ ա թափվում ա։ Չնայած ճիշտ ես, անդուր ա նայվում, բայց ափսոս էդքան capacity չունեմ, որ էս բիզնես կենտրոնի շինարարական նյութերի որոշումների վրա ազդեմ, չնայած նրան որ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թարմացնում են։


մի հատ թաց շոր վերցրու պատի վրով անցի, տես ոնց ա աթոռի էժաննոց պլասմասի պատերի վրի մնացորդը հեշտ դուրս գալիս (եթե պատերը կավիճով չեն սպիտակեցվում, էլի)․․․ թե չէ նստած շինարարական capacity-ն ես սպասում․․․

P.S.
բլին, նենց եք փրթում, մթոմ մենք ստեղ ասում ենք կեղտը երջանկություն ա, ու բոլորս պիտի կեղտի մեջ ապրենք, բայց մի հատ մտածեք, ձեզ մի հատ պագոնավոր գործի ընդունելուց հետո մի փոշոտ ու չավլած սենյակ են տվել ու լիքը գործ, ի՞նչ եք անելու, ավելը վերցրած մաքրություն եք սֆթուց անելո՞ւ

----------

Lion (10.04.2019), Բարեկամ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> մի հատ թաց շոր վերցրու պատի վրով անցի, տես ոնց ա աթոռի էժաննոց պլասմասի պատերի վրի մնացորդը հեշտ դուրս գալիս (եթե պատերը կավիճով չեն սպիտակեցվում, էլի)․․․ թե չէ նստած շինարարական capacity-ն ես սպասում․․․


Ճիշտն ասած փորձեցի, բայց չի մաքրվում, էդ ներկնա ինչ որ անհսականալի բան, թափվում ա։ :/ Ավելի սևացրեցի  :Jpit: 




> բլին, նենց եք փրթում, մթոմ մենք ստեղ ասում ենք կեղտը երջանկություն ա, ու  բոլորս պիտի կեղտի մեջ ապրենք, բայց մի հատ մտածեք, ձեզ մի հատ պագոնավոր  գործի ընդունելուց հետո մի փոշոտ ու չավլած սենյակ են տվել ու լիքը գործ,  ի՞նչ եք անելու, ավելը վերցրած մաքրություն եք սֆթուց անելո՞ւ


Հա։ Բա խոմ չես գնալու քաքի մեջ նստես ծաղիկներ աճեցնես։ Հետո ինչքան էլ մաքրության մասին խոսք գնա, էդ դրոշն ա։ Վերևում ինչ որ տեղ գրել էի, օրինակ ինչ որ ընկերության լոգոն ընկած կլինի, չե՞ս վերցնելու, չե՞ս ուղղելու։ Սպասելու ես, որ էդ չաղ պզուկոդ մենեջեռդ անի, թե ասելու ես էդ հավաքարարի գործն ա։ Էդ էն բանի խորհրդանիշն ա, ինչին դու գնացել ես ծառայես։ Էլ ոնց ես դու կարողանալու ծառայել, եթե հասարակ սրտացավ վերաբերմունք չկա։

----------

Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ճիշտն ասած փորձեցի, բայց չի մաքրվում, էդ ներկնա ինչ որ անհսականալի բան, թափվում ա։ :/ Ավելի սևացրեցի 
> 
> Հա։ Բա խոմ չես գնալու քաքի մեջ նստես ծաղիկներ աճեցնես։ Հետո ինչքան էլ մաքրության մասին խոսք գնա, էդ դրոշն ա։ Վերևում ինչ որ տեղ գրել էի, օրինակ ինչ որ ընկերության լոգոն ընկած կլինի, չե՞ս վերցնելու, չե՞ս ուղղելու։ Սպասելու ես, որ էդ չաղ պզուկոդ մենեջեռդ անի, թե ասելու ես էդ հավաքարարի գործն ա։ Էդ էն բանի խորհրդանիշն ա, ինչին դու գնացել ես ծառայես։ Էլ ոնց ես դու կարողանալու ծառայել, եթե հասարակ սրտացավ վերաբերմունք չկա։


Արամ ջան, գործ ա դա, ոչ թե հայրենիքի կանչ, որ մարդը դրան ծառայի։ Ասել են՝ էս կանես, էն կանես, էսքան փող կտանք, դրա համար էլ անում ա։ Փորձել էի սա ուրիշ ձևով ասել, էն էլ սարկազմ կամ անձնականը գործի տեղ բերել էիր մեջը տեսել։ Հանրային սեկտորի գործունեության փիլիսոփայության մեջ էլ հավես չկա մտնելու, ստեղ էնքան բան ա սխալ եղել, որ դրա մասին խոսելը ծիծաղալի էլ ա։ Իսկ որ նոր տեղ ես գործի ընդունվում, մանավանդ պագոնա-մազալու տեղ, մի հատ փորձում ես հասկանալ, թե ներքին կուխնյան ոնց ա աշխատում, ոչ թե սկսում ես քո «էսի իմ ծառայած բանի խորհրդանիշն ա» պզուկոտ մենեջերիդ սովորեցնել։ Իսկ տասնյակ կամերաներով մի տեղ գալ, ու տեսնելով որ էդ տղեն ֆառերին նայող եղնիկի հայացք ունի ու պահանջել, որ զգաստ կանգնի, որտև վարչապետն ա եկել․․․ մի քիչ դիշյովի տրյուկ էր, էլի։ Հասկանում եմ, որ ստեղ կես րոպեյանոց վիդեյոց էլ էդ տղու  կուլինարա-գաստրոնոմիկ ճաշակները խիստ չյոտկի գնահատողներ կան, էլ զուգարանում հետույքամաքրման ճաշակների փորձագետներ, բայց դե ով գիտի էդ տղու կյանքի առաջի գործն էլ ա կարող ա, ու ֆառերին նայող եղնիկը մեջը հլը ցցված ա, իսկ արդեն հալամ աշխարհի դիմաց դիմում գրել ստիպեցին, թե ինչ ա դրոշ էր ընկած պատի տակ (փորձում էլ եմ հասկանալ, թե էդ դրոշը ես ինչ կանեի․ էդ անտեր պլաստմասի ցցի վրա հագցրած դրոշը, որ գետնին չի կանգնում, էդ կիսա-դատարկ սենյակում ի՞նչ պիտի անես․․․ երևի կփորձեի պատին հենել, էն էլ ամեն մի դուռը բացելուց երևի սկվազնյակ կաներ, ու դրոշը կգցեր․․․ նենց որ երևի փաթթեի աչքից հեռու կդնեի՝ շառից փորձանքից էլ հետը)։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էկա օֆիս, տենամ ժալյուզին պոկվածա։ Սպասում եմ տենամ էդ հավաքարարը երբ ա ֆայմելու գա էսի ուղղի։
> 
> 
> Բլյած, հետո ֆայմա, կարողա հավաքարարը պատասխանատու չի ? Ժայլուզիի գծով մասնագետ ա պետք, օգնեք երեխեեեք։


Քեզ պատի մրի գծով էլ ա մասնագետ պետք։

----------


## Արամ

> Քեզ պատի մրի գծով էլ ա մասնագետ պետք։


Ջան  :Love:

----------

Ծլնգ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի հատ հետաքրքիր համընկնումների պատահականություն եմ նկատել։ Հիմնականում էն մարդիկ ովքեր դիմացինին համարում են, որ ինքը "երջանիկ անգիտության" մեջ, արդյունքում պարզվում ա, որ հենց իրենք էն էնտեղից խոսում։ Ցավոք սրտի էդ կեղտ չի։ Կամ ի երջանկություն կեղտ չի, չգիտեմ։ Էդ էս պատի տեսակից ա, որ աթոռով կամ ինչոր բանով կպնում ես էդ սպիտակ ներկ ա ինչ ա թափվում ա։ Չնայած ճիշտ ես, անդուր ա նայվում, բայց ափսոս էդքան capacity չունեմ, որ էս բիզնես կենտրոնի շինարարական նյութերի որոշումների վրա ազդեմ, չնայած նրան որ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թարմացնում են։


Արամ, էդ սովորական Ajax կամ ռակշա՝ էդ կարգի մաքրող փոշիներով մաքրվում ա, որ պինդ պրտես։ Ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկով էլ կարող ես փորձել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ջան


Հերթով կարդալով  գնում եմ, աշխարհը չքանդվեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արամ, էդ սովորական Ajax կամ ռակշա՝ էդ կարգի մաքրող փոշիներով մաքրվում ա, որ պինդ պրտես։ Ապակի մաքրելու հեղուկով էլ կարող ես փորձել։


այ էդ տղեն որ ակումբում լիներ, ոտի վրա կսովորեցնեինք ոնց դրոշը դներ ու սենյակը ավլեր․․․ հետևություն՝ ակումբը կփրկի ռեսպուբլիկան  :LOL:

----------

Tiger29 (10.04.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> P.S.
> բլին, նենց եք փրթում, մթոմ մենք ստեղ ասում ենք կեղտը երջանկություն ա, ու բոլորս պիտի կեղտի մեջ ապրենք, բայց մի հատ մտածեք, ձեզ մի հատ պագոնավոր գործի ընդունելուց հետո մի փոշոտ ու չավլած սենյակ են տվել ու լիքը գործ, ի՞նչ եք անելու, ավելը վերցրած մաքրություն եք սֆթուց անելո՞ւ


Ես չգիտեմ էս աշխատողը ոնց ա ընդունվել, ու ինչ պայմաններում են իրեն հանձնել սենյակը։ Բայց  հին դարավոր ճշմարտություն կա էս երկրում, որ գրեթե բոլոր պագոննավորները՝ սենց Նիկոլի նման մուննաթ-զուննաթ, անտրամ վիճակներով առաջինը մաքրությանն են նայում,  հլը էլի լավ ա պրծել էս աշխատողը․ Նիկոլը կարար դարակները ստուգեր, պադագոլնիկի փոշին, պառավոների արանքի թոզը․․․  :Jpit:  ։ Էս աշխատողը եթե բանակում ծառայել ա, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ծառայել ա (դժվար առանց բիլետի մաքսատանը աշխատեր) Էս ճշմարտությույունը մաքսային օրեննսգրքի պես պետք ա անգիր իմանար(մենք մեր կացարանը(բլինդաժը) կոշիկի չոտկով էինք մաքրում, որ դայաղվելու բան չունենան))։ Ու մի հատ էլ հին ճշմարտություն կա էս երկրում, որ բոլոր պագոնավորների այցի մասին սովորաբար նախապես տեղյակ ես լինում։ Այսինքն էս մարդը նախապես տեղյակ ա եղել Նիկոլի այցի մասին, ու կարար մի օրվա մեջ սաղ սենյակը նենց  պլպլցներ, որ Նիկոլը մի հատ էլ բանաստեղծություն իրա մասին գրեր  :Jpit:   ուղղակի, երևի խեղճը չի ֆայմել որ Նիկոլը իրա սենյակ կարա մտնի։

Ասածս ինչ ա Ծլնգ ջան, եթե գիտես որ պագոնավորը սկզբից մաքրությանն ա ուշադրություն դարձնում(իսկ սա միշտ ա սենց), նոր քո հիմնական գործին, ու եթե ուզում ես էդ գործին մնաս, ապա հա՝ սֆթուց  մաքրություն պիտի անես

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Յոհաննես (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, գործ ա դա, ոչ թե հայրենիքի կանչ, որ մարդը դրան ծառայի։ Ասել են՝ էս կանես, էն կանես, էսքան փող կտանք, դրա համար էլ անում ա։ Փորձել էի սա ուրիշ ձևով ասել, էն էլ սարկազմ կամ անձնականը գործի տեղ բերել էիր մեջը տեսել։ Հանրային սեկտորի գործունեության փիլիսոփայության մեջ էլ հավես չկա մտնելու, ստեղ էնքան բան ա սխալ եղել, որ դրա մասին խոսելը ծիծաղալի էլ ա։ Իսկ որ նոր տեղ ես գործի ընդունվում, մանավանդ պագոնա-մազալու տեղ, մի հատ փորձում ես հասկանալ, թե ներքին կուխնյան ոնց ա աշխատում, ոչ թե սկսում ես քո «էսի իմ ծառայած բանի խորհրդանիշն ա» պզուկոտ մենեջերիդ սովորեցնել։ Իսկ տասնյակ կամերաներով մի տեղ գալ, ու տեսնելով որ էդ տղեն ֆառերին նայող եղնիկի հայացք ունի ու պահանջել, որ զգաստ կանգնի, որտև վարչապետն ա եկել․․․ մի քիչ դիշյովի տրյուկ էր, էլի։ Հասկանում եմ, որ ստեղ կես րոպեյանոց վիդեյոց էլ էդ տղու  կուլինարա-գաստրոնոմիկ ճաշակները խիստ չյոտկի գնահատողներ կան, էլ զուգարանում հետույքամաքրման ճաշակների փորձագետներ, բայց դե ով գիտի էդ տղու կյանքի առաջի գործն էլ ա կարող ա, ու ֆառերին նայող եղնիկը մեջը հլը ցցված ա, իսկ արդեն հալամ աշխարհի դիմաց դիմում գրել ստիպեցին, թե ինչ ա դրոշ էր ընկած պատի տակ *(փորձում էլ եմ հասկանալ, թե էդ դրոշը ես ինչ կանեի․ էդ անտեր պլաստմասի ցցի վրա հագցրած դրոշը, որ գետնին չի կանգնում, էդ կիսա-դատարկ սենյակում ի՞նչ պիտի անես․․․ երևի կփորձեի պատին հենել, էն էլ ամեն մի դուռը բացելուց երևի սկվազնյակ կաներ, ու դրոշը կգցեր․․․ նենց որ երևի փաթթեի աչքից հեռու կդնեի՝ շառից փորձանքից էլ հետը)։*


Զգաստ կանգնելու մասով համաձայն եմ։ Իսկ բոլդ արած մասը ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, դու քեզ պարտավորված էիր զգալու անել դա թե չէ՞։ Եթե դու գնացել ես ընդեղ *աշխատելու*, կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա պարտավորված զգաիր, անկախ նրանից թե ղեկավար մարմինը ով ա։ Հիմա կարողա էս տղեն ինչ որ ուրիշ պատճառով ա եկել ընտեղ, էդ կար ընդե ա գնացել, սոցիալական վիճակից դրդված, կամ եսիմինչ ուրիշ անձնական պատճառով, հարցը հետևյալն ա, արդյոք պետք ա հանդուրժել դա։ Այսինքն պետք ա իրան բացատրել, որ տղա ջան էդ դրոշը բլա բլա բլա, ի՞նչ ա լինելու սրա արդյունքում։ Եթե ինքը էլի պրոստո եկել ա ընդեղ փող քերելու համար, ոչ թե աշխատելու, ւստ իս էդ ոչ մի արդյունք չի տա։ Հաջորդ օրը ինքը էլի գալու հավայի կանգնի ընդեղ։ Քո մեթոդը կիրառելու համար նախադրյալներ են պետք, պետք ա գոնե տենաս, որ էդ մարդը ինչ որ բան ուզում ա անել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես չգիտեմ էս աշխատողը ոնց ա ընդունվել, ու ինչ պայմաններում են իրեն հանձնել սենյակը։ Բայց  հին դարավոր ճշմարտություն կա էս երկրում, որ գրեթե բոլոր պագոննավորները՝ սենց Նիկոլի նման մուննաթ-զուննաթ, անտրամ վիճակներով առաջինը մաքրությանն են նայում,  հլը էլի լավ ա պրծել էս աշխատողը․ Նիկոլը կարար դարակները ստուգեր, պադագոլնիկի փոշին, պառավոների արանքի թոզը․․․  ։ Էս աշխատողը եթե բանակում ծառայել ա, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ծառայել ա (դժվար առանց բիլետի մաքսատանը աշխատեր) Էս ճշմարտությույունը մաքսային օրեննսգրքի պես պետք ա անգիր իմանար(մենք մեր կացարանը(բլինդաժը) կոշիկի չոտկով էինք մաքրում, որ դայաղվելու բան չունենան))։ Ու մի հատ էլ հին ճշմարտություն կա էս երկրում, որ բոլոր պագոնավորների այցի մասին սովորաբար նախապես տեղյակ ես լինում։ Այսինքն էս մարդը նախապես տեղյակ ա եղել Նիկոլի այցի մասին, ու կարար մի օրվա մեջ սաղ սենյակը նենց  պլպլցներ, որ Նիկոլը մի հատ էլ բանաստեղծություն իրա մասին գրեր   ուղղակի, երևի խեղճը չի ֆայմել որ Նիկոլը իրա սենյակ կարա մտնի։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա Ծլնգ ջան, եթե գիտես որ պագոնավորը սկզբից մաքրությանն ա ուշադրություն դարձնում(իսկ սա միշտ ա սենց), նոր քո հիմնական գործին, ու եթե ուզում ես էդ գործին մնաս, ապա հա՝ սֆթուց  մաքրություն պիտի անես


Ըհըն, դե հիմա տես, թե ինչքան բան ա ստեղ հետույքով առաջ գնացել, որ էդ խեղճ տղեն երկու ամիս ա էդ պայմաններում ա աշխատում։

Հ․Գ․ 
Մաքսատան աշխատողի պագոնավորությունը ես բանակային պագոնավորության հետ շատ խիստ կապի մեջ չէի դնի։ Բացի սրանից էլ, էդ մաքսատան ախատողները (մանավանդ թարմերը) հավանաբար շատ շնչելու վախտ էլ չեն ունենում, ի տարբերություն ժամկետային զին-ծառայողի, որ շատ մաքրություն բան անելու հետևից ընկնեն։

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Վդից չէր երևում, թե Նիկոլը ինչ-որ մեկին տեղեկացրել էր, թե էդ օրով հենց ըտեղ ա գնալու, հլը մի հատ էլ Օսիպյանին ոտի վրա զանգեց ժեշտի մամենտը ճշտելու համար․․․ լրիվ սալդաֆոնսկի մենեջմենթ էլի․ գնամ բռնեմ տեսնեմ խի չեն գործ անում։  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զգաստ կանգնելու մասով համաձայն եմ։ Իսկ բոլդ արած մասը ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, դու քեզ պարտավորված էիր զգալու անել դա թե չէ՞։ Եթե դու գնացել ես ընդեղ *աշխատելու*, կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա պարտավորված զգաիր, անկախ նրանից թե ղեկավար մարմինը ով ա։ Հիմա կարողա էս տղեն ինչ որ ուրիշ պատճառով ա եկել ընտեղ, էդ կար ընդե ա գնացել, սոցիալական վիճակից դրդված, կամ եսիմինչ ուրիշ անձնական պատճառով, հարցը հետևյալն ա, արդյոք պետք ա հանդուրժել դա։ Այսինքն պետք ա իրան բացատրել, որ տղա ջան էդ դրոշը բլա բլա բլա, ի՞նչ ա լինելու սրա արդյունքում։ Եթե ինքը էլի պրոստո եկել ա ընդեղ փող քերելու համար, ոչ թե աշխատելու, ւստ իս էդ ոչ մի արդյունք չի տա։ Հաջորդ օրը ինքը էլի գալու հավայի կանգնի ընդեղ։ Քո մեթոդը կիրառելու համար նախադրյալներ են պետք, պետք ա գոնե տենաս, որ էդ մարդը ինչ որ բան ուզում ա անել։


պարտավորված չէի զգա, այլ ուղղակի կանեի․․․ հիմա էս զրույցից ես երևի խոզի ու դրոշը ոտքի փալաս օգտագործողի տպավորություն թողեցի, բայց հավատա, որ էնքան էլ տենց չի  :Jpit:   իսկ ես մեթոդ հլը չեմ առաջարկել, որ իմ մեթոդն ես արդեն գնահատում, միմիայն ասում եմ, որ այս մեթոդը հավայի էր։ Էդ տղան եթե արդեն երկու ամիս աշխատում ա, երևի ինչ-որ բան ուզում ա անել ու անում ա, թե չէ արդեն ըտեղ չէր լինի։ Իսկ դրոշի ու մաքրության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով հանավանաբար շատ չի տարբերվում այդտեղ մնացածներից, եթե էդ վիճակները ամիսներ են տևում, ուրեմն քո տրամաբանությամբ ըտեղ սաղին էր պետք լարել․․․ բայց դե արդեն այդ դեպքում հագնում ենք կադրային քաղաքականության․ որ սաղին լարես, մաքսատան հերթերը երկարելու են, թե՞ պակասեն, ու ավելի լավ ա դանդաղ թրեյնինգ անելով դրոշ սիրել սովորեցնես, թե հա հավայի գլխացավանքների մեջ ընկնես, թե ինչ ա թիթեղ աշխատուժդ պակասել դրոշ սիրող չի։

----------

Բարեկամ (10.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> պարտավորված չէի զգա, այլ ուղղակի կանեի․․․ հիմա էս զրույցից ես երևի խոզի ու դրոշը ոտքի փալաս օգտագործողի տպավորություն թողեցի, բայց հավատա, որ էնքան էլ տենց չի *  իսկ ես մեթոդ հլը չեմ առաջարկել, որ իմ մեթոդն ես արդեն գնահատում, միմիայն ասում եմ, որ այս մեթոդը հավայի էր*։ Էդ տղան եթե արդեն երկու ամիս աշխատում ա, երևի ինչ-որ բան ուզում ա անել ու անում ա, թե չէ արդեն ըտեղ չէր լինի։ Իսկ դրոշի ու մաքրության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով հանավանաբար շատ չի տարբերվում այդտեղ մնացածներից, եթե էդ վիճակները ամիսներ են տևում, ուրեմն քո տրամաբանությամբ ըտեղ սաղին էր պետք լարել․․․ բայց դե արդեն այդ դեպքում հագնում ենք կադրային քաղաքականության․ որ սաղին լարես, մաքսատան հերթերը երկարելու են, թե՞ պակասեն, ու ավելի լավ ա դանդաղ թրեյնինգ անելով դրոշ սիրել սովորեցնես, թե հա հավայի գլխացավանքների մեջ ընկնես, թե ինչ ա թիթեղ աշխատուժդ պակասել դրոշ սիրող չի։





> Սխալ ա արել։ Ղեկավարը ոչ միայն ստուգող-կարգադրող  պիտի լինի, այլ նաև ուղղորդող-սովորեցնող։ Սրանից հետո վարչապետը ուր գնա  խոտերը կանաչ են ներկելու, հատակներն էլ՝ սպիտակ, իսկ իրական խնդիրները  կոծկվելու են, մոտավորապես ոնցոր Ռուսաստանում։ *Իսկ այս դեպքում կարար  հանգիստ ասեր․ «Տղաս, այս դրոշի գոյություն ունենալու համար հազարավոր  մարդիկ են զոհվել, դու էլ սրան նայելուց պիտի մեչդ ցնծաս, ոչ թե քացով տշես  անկյունը»*։ Թե չէ՝ զգաստ կանգնի որ վարչապետը մոտենում ա․․․ փայլուն  ուղղորդելու մոմենտը վերածեց «չագուչ ունեմ, բոլոր ծուռ մեխերը կուղղեմ»  մոմենտի։
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի հատ դրոշը գետնին ընկնելու համար գործից սենց ոտի վրա հեռացվում  են, ուրեմն դեռ երկար ճամփա ունենք քայլելու մարդու իրավունքների  տեսանկյունից (due process և այլն․․․)։


Առաջարկել ես։

Հա իմ ասածով դուրս ա գալիս, որ սաղին ա պետք լարել։ Ամեն դեպքում ինչ որ բանից պետք ա սկսել։ Ու ըստ իս էդ "բացատրելը" չի նման դեպքերի համար։ Կարելի ա բացատրել, եթե մարդը ինչ որ commitment ա ցույց տալիս։ Եթե ցույց չի տալիս, ինչքան ուզում ա բացատրես, իրա համար էդ պրոստո բառեր են լինելու։ Ասենք դրոշը չլիներ, խոսքը մենակ մաքրության մասին լիներ, ինձ թվում ա, որ կկիսեի կարծիքդ, բայց դրոշի նկատմամբ նման վերաբերմունքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ընտեղ 0 commitment ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Առաջարկել ես։
> 
> Հա իմ ասածով դուրս ա գալիս, որ սաղին ա պետք լարել։ Ամեն դեպքում ինչ որ բանից պետք ա սկսել։


էտի մեթոդ չէր, այլ լիդերի պահվածքի իմ տեսլականն էր․․․ դե սկսեք, հետո էլ ցեպոչկով վերև կգնանք, թե խի են ամիսներ տևող հերթեր, մինչև երկրում մաքսային գործ անել իմացող չի մնա, ու ըտեղից դրախտը կսկսի։  :Smile:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Հ․Գ․ 
> Մաքսատան աշխատողի պագոնավորությունը ես բանակային պագոնավորության հետ շատ խիստ կապի մեջ չէի դնի։ Բացի սրանից էլ, էդ մաքսատան ախատողները (մանավանդ թարմերը) հավանաբար շատ շնչելու վախտ էլ չեն ունենում, ի տարբերություն ժամկետային զին-ծառայողի, որ շատ մաքրություն բան անելու հետևից ընկնեն։


Ամենուր ա տենց, ուղղակի պիկը բանակում ա։ Սովորաբար սենց ա լինում․ Պագոնավորը(տնօրեն, դեկան, քաղաքապետ, գյուղապետ,  հարկայինի պետ, մաքսայինի պետ․․ և այլն)։ Անտրամ, կիսաջղային հայացքով, բացում ա սենյակի/ օֆիսի/ լսարանի/աշխատասենայկի․․ դուռը  , մի քանի վայրկյան նայում ա աջ ու ձախ, ու  հռետորական մոգական հարցն ա տալիս՝ « Էս ի՞նչ ա ստեղի վիճակը․․․  :LOL:  »

----------

Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամենուր ա տենց, ուղղակի պիկը բանակում ա։ Սովորաբար սենց ա լինում․ Պագոնավորը(տնօրեն, դեկան, քաղաքապետ, գյուղապետ,  հարկայինի պետ, մաքսայինի պետ․․ և այլն)։ Անտրամ, կիսաջղային հայացքով, բացում ա սենյակի/ օֆիսի/ լսարանի/աշխատասենայկի․․ դուռը  , մի քանի վայրկյան նայում ա աջ ու ձախ, ու  հռետորական մոգական հարցն ա տալիս՝ « Էս ի՞նչ ա ստեղի վիճակը․․․  »


Պագոնավորը (_վարչապետ_, տնօրեն, դեկան, քաղաքապետ, գյուղապետ,  հարկայինի պետ, մաքսայինի պետ․․ և այլն)

FTFY  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բլին, էս ինչ վագոններով լցրել եք․․․  անգլոսաքսոն փաբլիկ սեկտոր մենեջմենթ, նապոլեոնական էթիկա բլա-բլա, մեր տիպի երկիր Գերմանիա  էլ եսիմ ինչ գրող ու ցավ, մյուս անգամ էլ լսես, կասեն հոդված ու փիլիսոփամանանեխ գլխներիս մի ցանի․․․ ընկերներ, պարզից պարզ ա, հարցնում եք ի՞նչ ա համակարգայինը (ես կավելեցանեի նաև ինստիտուցիոնալ)․ դրա մի հեշտ ստուգելու թեստ կա․ եթե, աստված հեռու պահի, Նիկոլը վաղը ընկնի ավտոբուսի տակ, իրա մտցրած փոփոխությունները երկար կյանք կունենա՞ն։ Հիմա ինքներդ մտածեք․․․ որ էլ սրա-նրա սենյակով թրև եկող վարչապետ չլինի, էդ աղբը հավաքվելո՞ւ ա․․․
> 
> երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայա հանրային սեկտորի կառավարման լեկցիաներ պետք չի կարդալ, էդ անտեր կազմակերպությունը կադրերի քաղաքականություն ունի՞, էդ տղուն իրա պարտականությունների մասին թրեյնինգ անող եղե՞լ ա, ի՞նչ օնբոարդինգ ա արվել, էդ շենքը որ տեղափոխվել են, շենքի բարելավման մասին մտածող եղե՞լ ա և այլն․․․ թե չէ գնալ տեսնել ավլած չի, դրոշն էլ գետնին ընկած ու պնդել՝ դիմում գրի, ամենահեշտն ա, բայց էն վաղվա ավտոբուսի պահը դրանով չի չեղարվկում


Ոռիյա չէ՞, որ բացի քեցանից ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են հավայի փիլիսոփայում  :Jpit: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այ էդ տղեն որ ակումբում լիներ, ոտի վրա կսովորեցնեինք ոնց դրոշը դներ ու սենյակը ավլեր․․․ հետևություն՝ ակումբը կփրկի ռեսպուբլիկան


Էտ տղեն գործի ընդունվելու մյուս օրը պիտի մաքսավորի էթիկայի նորմերը սերտած լիներ, հենա Վիշապը դրել ա: Թէ չէ, թրեյնինգ, աշխատավարձ, տարածքի վարձակալության պայմանագիր, մի համակարգային վերլուծություն, մի հատ իրավագիտական փիլիսոփայություն: Ու էս սաղ մի հատ փոշու շորի համար:

----------


## Գաղթական

Լավ, սաղ հեչ, տենաս Արամն աթոռով էդ ի՞նչ էր անում, որ համ ոտը պատին տենց հետքա թողել, համ էլ ժալյուզնա ուշքից գնացել...

----------

Արամ (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոռիյա չէ՞, որ բացի քեցանից ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են հավայի փիլիսոփայում )


ո՞վ, ե՞ս. լեզվովդ տեսնես, ձայնին չհավատա՛ս




> Էտ տղեն գործի ընդունվելու մյուս օրը պիտի մաքսավորի էթիկայի նորմերը սերտած լիներ, հենա Վիշապը դրել ա: Թէ չէ, թրեյնինգ, աշխատավարձ, տարածքի վարձակալության պայմանագիր, մի համակարգային վերլուծություն, մի հատ իրավագիտական փիլիսոփայություն: Ու էս սաղ մի հատ փոշու շորի համար:


բա ո՞նց ա, որ երկու ամիս ոշմեկ չսերտելուց կուրսի չէր, պտի վարչապետը գար հոպ-ստոպ աներ...

աշխատավարձի մոմենտով էլ չէի ուզում խորանալ, բայց ասում ես հավաքարարից ավել ա ստանում, օքեյ, հավաքարարի աշխատավարձ չէ, տեսուչի աշխատավարձ եմ տալիս, գնո՞ւմ ես մաքրություն էդ սենյակում անելու, պատերիր «մուրն» էլ մաքրելու... կարաս տեսուչի գործն էլ չանես...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շնորհակալ եմ գնահատականի համար, սակայն ես, որպես մտածող, սրտացավ քաղաքացի, որպես մի մարդ, որը որոշակի փորձ ունի պետական ծառայության մեջ, չեմ կարող նաև չմտածել, թե հասարակական ոլորտում ինչ պետք է արվի:
> 
> 
> 
> Պետք է մի բանից սկսել: Համաձայն եմ, շատերը մութ են, սովետի տակ մնացած, *գիտեմ*, չեմ կարող դա չիմանալ ու հաշվի չառնել: Բայց պետք է սկսել մի բանից, հակառակ դեպքում կմնանք միջնադարում, 2 օրվա առաջվա էն տերտերի պես, որ Ալենի հետ վիճելիս դեմ էր դուրս գալիս ՀՀ աշխարհիկ պետություն լինելու գաղափարին: Այլ ելք չկա, *պետք է զարգանանք, պետք է կրթենք մարդուն ու քաղաքացուն*, իսկ դրա համար պետք է համակարգային մոտեցում: Բայց ի՞նչ ասես, այսօր Նիկոլի թիմից դեռ շատերն իրենք կրթվելու կարիք ունեն:
> 
> Նոր ՖԲ-ում մի ԱԺ-ում աշխատող, ենթադրյալ՝ Նիկոլի դեպուտատներից մեկի մոտ, իրավական փորձագետի հետ վիճում եմ էս մաքսային աշխատողի թեմայով, 24-27 տարեկան տղա է, *նայենք ինչ ստացվեց*:
> 
> Ի սկզբանե դրոշ դրեց ստատուսում, թե, վերջ Նիկոլը ճիշտա, պետություննա գործատու, Նիկոլը գործադիրի ղեկավարնա, նա իրավունք ուներ անել այն, ինչ արեց: Ընդգծված հարգանքով ասում եմ, եղբայր, ախր կա Մաքսային ծառայության մասին ՀՀ օրենք, ինքը թե՝ գնա Նորմատիվ-իրավական ակտերի մասին օրենքը նայիր, աշխատանքային օրեսնգիրքն է գործում: Ասում եմ, եղբայր, նույն աշխօրում նորմ կա, որ հատուկ կարգավորման դեպքում հատուկ օրենքն է գործում, չոր համառում է, վերջում չուզենալով ընդունում է: Ասում եմ, եղբայր, լավ, ասենք Նիկոլն իրոք գործատու էր և նման իրավունք ուներ - ասենք: Այդ դեպքում թող հրաման տար, ազատեր մարդուն, ոչ թե հակաօրինական կերպով ձգտեր ազդել նրա կամքի վրա, ասելով, թե դիմում գրի: Սրան չի կարողանում ոչ մի կերպ պատասխանել, մեկ էլ թե - *սադրում ես*: Ասում եմ, սադրանքս էս սաղի մեջ ո՞րնա, չի կարում խելքը գլխին պատասխան տա: Ասումա՝ մի քննադատեք Նիկոլին - ասում եմ, հարգելիս, դու ջոգում ե՞ս ինչ ես ասում, դու ջոգում ե՞ս, որ սրանով ամենամեծ թշնամությունն ես անում իրեն, ինքը թե՝ Նիկոլն *անսխալականա*?!
> ...


Լիոն ջան, հասկանում եմ մտահոգությունդ (քաղաքականացնել), բայց Նիկոլի կողն արագ-արագ հավաքվածներն ու էսօր իրա «թիմը» կոչվողները էնքանով են նույն թիմի անդամ եղել, որ Նիկոլը սաղին հավաքել տարել էր խաշկերույթի՝ գոնե իրար դեմքով ճանաչելու համար:
Դրանց մի մասն էլ զաթի հասարակ զբռոդա ու քո ասած ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնված:
Տենց մեկին էլ գիտեմ, որ սաղ կյանք ծիածանի բոլոր գույները փոխող ու հոգեպես կռակաձիլ ա եղել, հիմա էլ իհարկե ՔՊ-ումա:
Էն օրն էլ բլոգնյուզը գրել էր, թե մարդկանցից խաբեությամբ դրամաշորթությամբա զբաղվում, գործարքներա կնքում՝ որպես տված խոսքի ապացույց Միրզոյանի հետ իր նկարը ցույց տալով, ու թռնում:
Դրանից մի 2 օր հետո էլ աչքովս վիդեո ընկավ՝ Քոչարյանի դեմ միտինգ էր կազմակերպել..

Ասածս ինչա՝ գաղտնիք չի, որ Հայաստանում վայթե բոլոր ոլորտներում կադրային լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք:
ՈՒ դա տենց էլ պիտի լիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ 30 տարի նպատակաուղղված սերունդ դեգրադացնելով են զբաղվել:

Հա ասում ես պետքա մի բանից սկսել..
Ըհը՝ անցած ապրիլին ամենակարևոր սկիզբն արդեն տրվելա:
Մնացածի համար ժամանակ, համբերություն ու աշխատասիրությունա պետք:
Հա, իհարկե ցենտր կլիներ, որ միանգամից խփեինք հելնեինք դամա, բայց դե հիմա էտա՝ պտի քեզ փայ հասած քարերով խաղաս:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հ․Հ․Գ․
> Վդից չէր երևում, թե Նիկոլը ինչ-որ մեկին տեղեկացրել էր, թե էդ օրով հենց ըտեղ ա գնալու, հլը մի հատ էլ Օսիպյանին ոտի վրա զանգեց ժեշտի մամենտը ճշտելու համար․․․ լրիվ սալդաֆոնսկի մենեջմենթ էլի․ գնամ բռնեմ տեսնեմ խի չեն գործ անում։


Մաքսատան մի ծանոթ կին աշխատողից իմացա, որ երեք օր ա գիտեին, որ Նիկոլը գալու ա, ու սաղ սենյակներն էլ պլպլացրել, սպասում էին։ թե ոնց ա էդ մի սենյակը տենց եղել, չգիտեմ։
Մի ուշագրավ բան էլ ասեց, ինչ կաշառքը վերացրել են, սաղ պարապ, անտրամադիր նստած են, մատը մատին չեն տալիս ու թքած ունեն գործի վրա։

----------

boooooooom (11.04.2019), CactuSoul (10.04.2019), Thom (10.04.2019), Գաղթական (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (10.04.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> Մաքսատան մի ծանոթ կին աշխատողից իմացա, որ երեք օր ա գիտեին, որ Նիկոլը գալու ա, ու սաղ սենյակներն էլ պլպլացրել, սպասում էին։ թե ոնց ա էդ մի սենյակը տենց եղել, չգիտեմ։
> Մի ուշագրավ բան էլ ասեց, ինչ կաշառքը վերացրել են, սաղ պարապ, անտրամադիր նստած են, մատը մատին չեն տալիս ու թքած ունեն գործի վրա։


Թեչե կաշառք վեկալելուց թքած չունեին *գործի* վրա ?  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ո՞վ, ե՞ս. լեզվովդ տեսնես, ձայնին չհավատա՛ս
> 
> 
> 
> բա ո՞նց ա, որ երկու ամիս ոշմեկ չսերտելուց կուրսի չէր, պտի վարչապետը գար հոպ-ստոպ աներ...
> 
> *աշխատավարձի մոմենտով էլ չէի ուզում խորանալ, բայց ասում ես հավաքարարից ավել ա ստանում, օքեյ, հավաքարարի աշխատավարձ չէ, տեսուչի աշխատավարձ եմ տալիս, գնո՞ւմ ես մաքրություն էդ սենյակում անելու, պատերիր «մուրն» էլ մաքրելու... կարաս տեսուչի գործն էլ չանես...*


Աչքիս դու քո կարիերան սկսել ես դիրեկտորից կամ էլ կոմս ես, վրեքներս խաբար չկա։
Իմ առաջին աշխատանքը ՀՀ հեռուստակենտրոնում էր, աշխատավարձը 20 հազար դրամ էր, 3 ամիս ուշացումով։ Իսկ ես էշ էշ սաղ լաբորատորիայի ապարատները վերանորոգել, կալիբրովկա արել դասավորել էի ու լաբարատորիան էլ հետիս աշխատողի հետ ռեժիմով պլպլացնում էինք։ Տեսնես ո՞նց չէինք ֆայմել, որ ցածր աշխատավարձով կարելի է ուղղակի աթոռին վեր ընգնել ու ձվերը քորել։

----------

Progart (10.04.2019), Տրիբուն (11.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Աչքիս դու քո կարիերան սկսել ես դիրեկտորից կամ էլ կոմս ես, վրեքներս խաբար չկա։
> Իմ առաջին աշխատանքը ՀՀ հեռուստակենտրոնում էր, աշխատավարձը 20 հազար դրամ էր, 3 ամիս ուշացումով։ Իսկ ես էշ էշ սաղ լաբորատորիայի ապարատները վերանորոգել, կալիբրովկա արել դասավորել էի ու լաբարատորիան էլ հետիս աշխատողի հետ ռեժիմով պլպլացնում էինք։ Տեսնես ո՞նց չէինք ֆայմել, որ ցածր աշխատավարձով կարելի է ուղղակի աթոռին վեր ընգնել ու ձվերը քորել։


բլին... էս սթրոումենները չեն վերանալու ստեղից...

----------

Skeptic (10.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մաքսատան մի ծանոթ կին աշխատողից իմացա, որ երեք օր ա գիտեին, որ Նիկոլը գալու ա, ու սաղ սենյակներն էլ պլպլացրել, սպասում էին։ թե ոնց ա էդ մի սենյակը տենց եղել, չգիտեմ։
> Մի ուշագրավ բան էլ ասեց, ինչ կաշառքը վերացրել են, սաղ պարապ, անտրամադիր նստած են, մատը մատին չեն տալիս ու թքած ունեն գործի վրա։


Երկար տարիներ մաքսային ծառայությունը յուղոտ օբյեկտ ա եղել թայֆայի ջեբը արագ ու առանց մեծ ջանքերի միլիոններ լցնելու համար, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում: 
Հիշում եմ, ժամանակին մեքենաների մաքսազերծման կետը դախլների կոնվեյեր էին սարքել, հարիֆ ժողովուրդը ամեն մի «սեղանիկի» մոտով անցնելիս ապօրինի պահանջվող վճարներն էր ոչխարի պես վճարում ու անցնում, «մաքսավորները» օդից օրեկան հազարավոր դոլարներ էին աշխատում, հլը մի բան էլ մուննաթ էին գալիս վճարողների վրա :Ճ
Չգիտեմ, հիմա ոնց է, բայց էն որ հին, էկոլոգիական ու անվտանգության բոլոր ստանդարտներից դուրս եկած մեքենաների ներհոսքն ա խթանվում (էժան մաքսատուրք + ԱԱՀ), որովհետև նոր մեքենաների մաքսատուրքն ու ԱԱՀ-ն արդեն մի մեքենայի գին են, այսինքն ժամանակակից մեքենայի ներմուծումը ոչ մի ձև չի խթանվում, էդ կատարյալ անասունություն ա, կարելի է ասել՝ պետական դավաճանության մակարդակի հանցագործություն ա ՀՀ էկոլոգիայի ու քաղաքացիների անվտանգության հանդեպ:

----------

Varzor (13.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> աշխատավարձի մոմենտով էլ չէի ուզում խորանալ, բայց ասում ես հավաքարարից ավել ա ստանում, օքեյ, հավաքարարի աշխատավարձ չէ, տեսուչի աշխատավարձ եմ տալիս, գնո՞ւմ ես մաքրություն էդ սենյակում անելու, պատերիր «մուրն» էլ մաքրելու... կարաս տեսուչի գործն էլ չանես...


Որ գնալու լինեի, քո տալուն չէի սպասի, վաղուց գնացած կլինեի: Բայց մարդ կա գնացել ա: Ես չեմ ստիպել, որ գնա: Կարող ա դաժե լիքը ծանոթ-մանոթ ա խառնել, որ մաքսայինում գործի դասավորեն, կարող ա դաժե փող ա տվել: ... էսօր մաքսայինում փող չենք կարում առնենք, ախպեր, բայց հո սենց չի մնա, մի օր էլի պըտի փող առնենք: Ասածս ինչ ա, եթե մարդը որոշել ա էտ աշխատավարձով գնա տեսուչ աշխատի, ուրեմն թող չբողոքի, իրա որոշումն ա: Մաքսայինում աշխատանքն էլ նենց բան ա, որ մի օր կարող ա խիյարը թարս բուսնի: 

ՈՒ վաբշե, ընկեր, համակարգ-մամակարգի անկատարության վրա հղում են անում նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մի անձնական պատասխանատվություն չեն ուզում ստանձնեն. սաղ մեղավոր են բացի իրանցից, օրենքը լավը չի, համակարգը լավը չի, տեսլական չկա, աշխատավարձը ցածր ա ... երբ իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս, համակարգը շաաաատ էլ լավն ա, հենց իրանց դեմ ա, ախպեր, համակարգային լուծում ա պետք: Կաշառակերին բռնում ես, ախպեր, սենց չեն պայքարում կաշառակերության դեմ, համակարգային ա պետք: Էկեք մի հատ ռազմավարություն գրենք, նոր պայքարենք: Էկեք մի հատ աշխատավարձը բարձրացնենք, հետո սովորացնենք, որ Հայաստանի դրոշը կարմիր-կապույտ-նարնջագույն ա:

Գռազ կգամ ուզածիդ հետ, որ Հայաստանի ցանկացած ոլորտում, ինչ տիպի հարաբերություն ուզում ես վերցրա, օրենսդարական կարգավորում կա, ու հաճախ եվրոպական մակարդակի, մի բան էլ դենը: Բայց լիքը բան չի արվում տարրական մարդկայիn գործոնի պատճառով: Էն քաղաքական կամք ասվածը սութի բան չի, շատ ավելի կարևոր ա, քան լիքը օրենքն ու թրեյնինգը: Հենա քաղաքական կամք եղավ, դաժե Սերժիկի գրած Ընտրական Օրենսգրքով նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացրին:

----------

Progart (11.04.2019), Varzor (13.04.2019), Արամ (11.04.2019), Վիշապ (11.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ոնցա դզում, որ մենք կամք թելադրողի դերում ենք, ոչ թե երկու կոպեկ մուրացողի...

----------

Life (11.04.2019), Progart (11.04.2019), Varzor (13.04.2019), Արամ (11.04.2019), Արշակ (12.04.2019), Ձայնալար (12.04.2019), Տրիբուն (11.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ոնց էլ հիշել-գտել են  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (15.04.2019), Smokie (16.04.2019), Գաղթական (15.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոնց էլ հիշել-գտել են


Աա՜ա, էս ինչ լավն էր )))
Էսի հորս կոզրներից էր:
Չգիտեմ, կարողա մինչև հիմա անումա..
Երբ ասենք միջանկյալ քննությանը մեկը պատրաստ չէր լինում ու խնդրում էր նախքան զանգը դուրս գալ լսարանից, թողնում էր՝ մի դիմում գրելու պայմանով, որ ես՝ էսինչ էսինչյանս, որպես անտաշ ու հաստագլուխ հորթապահ, չեմ պատրաստվել քննությանը ու խնդրում եմ թողնել ինձ մինչև զանգը դուրս գալ...

Ահագին մարդ գրում էր տենց դիմում, ինքն էլ հավաքում էր դրանք )))

----------

Lion (15.04.2019), Smokie (16.04.2019)

----------


## Smokie

> Ոնց էլ հիշել-գտել են


Իմ միտը միշտ Նաջարյանի էս պահն ա եկել, հենց հիշել եմ, որ հրամայել ա գործից ազատվել :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Աա՜ա, էս ինչ լավն էր )))
> Էսի հորս կոզրներից էր:
> Չգիտեմ, կարողա մինչև հիմա անումա..
> Երբ ասենք միջանկյալ քննությանը մեկը պատրաստ չէր լինում ու խնդրում էր նախքան զանգը դուրս գալ լսարանից, թողնում էր՝ մի դիմում գրելու պայմանով, որ ես՝ էսինչ էսինչյանս, որպես անտաշ ու հաստագլուխ հորթապահ, չեմ պատրաստվել քննությանը ու խնդրում եմ թողնել ինձ մինչև զանգը դուրս գալ...
> 
> Ահագին մարդ գրում էր տենց դիմում, ինքն էլ հավաքում էր դրանք )))


սենց են անում էլի, որ կրթական ոլորտում նվաստացումը նորմալացվում ա, հետո էլ էդ ջահելները մեծանում ու դրոշ են անարգում

----------


## Գաղթական

> սենց են անում էլի, որ կրթական ոլորտում նվաստացումը նորմալացվում ա, հետո էլ էդ ջահելները մեծանում ու դրոշ են անարգում


Քեզնից սենց մեկնաբանություն չէի սպասում ))

Անգրագետին ընտրությունա տրվում՝ իրան նվաստացած զգալ կամ մարդավարի պատրաստվել քննությանը:
Բայց եթե մարդն առաջիննա ընտրում, հո զոռո՞վ չի ՃՃ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քեզնից սենց մեկնաբանություն չէի սպասում ))
> 
> Անգրագետին ընտրությունա տրվում՝ իրան նվաստացած զգալ կամ մարդավարի պատրաստվել քննությանը:
> Բայց եթե մարդն առաջիննա ընտրում, հո զոռո՞վ չի ՃՃ


այդ ընտրություները տվողի մասին շատ ավելի շատ են խոսում, քան ընտրությունը քո կարծիքով սխալ կատարողների․․․․ դե ըստ իս, էլի

----------


## Գաղթական

> այդ ընտրություները տվողի մասին շատ ավելի շատ են խոսում, քան ընտրությունը քո կարծիքով սխալ կատարողների․․․․ դե ըստ իս, էլի


Իմ կարծիքո՞վ:
Իմ կարծիքն ի՞նչ կապ ունի էստեղ, եթե մարդն ինքն իր ձեռքով դիմումա գրում (Դավիթ Անանյանն էլ ստորագրումա)

----------


## Lion

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, բոլորդ հիշում եք, որ ս/թ ապրիլի 9-ին Երեւանի ավտոմաքսատանը ունեցած այցելության ընթացքում հրահանգեցի աշխատանքից ազատել մաքսային մի ծառայողի (հետագայումն պարզվեց, որ նրա անունը Հայկ Մարտիրոսյան է)՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական դրոշի նկատմամբ ոչ պատշաճ վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու պատճառով:

Այսօր ՊԵԿ նախագահ Դավիթ Անանյանին հրահանգել եմ Մարտիրոսյանին կրկին ծառայության ընդունել ՊԵԿ համակարգում, բնականաբար՝ համաձայնությամբ: Կարծում եմ՝ այս ժամանակահատվածը բավարար էր բոլորիս համար՝ տվյալ իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ պատշաճ հետեւություններ անելու համար:

Հ.Գ. Ապրիլից այսկողմ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական դրոշի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի ստանդարտներ սահմանելու խնդիր կա. սկսած պետական դրոշի տեխնիկական ստանդարտներից (ինչպիսին պետք է լինի հանդիսավոր միջոցառմանը տեղադրված պետական դրոշը, աշխատանքային միջավայրում տեղադրված դրոշը, բացօթյա տեղադրված պետական դրոշը եւ այլն) շարունակած նրա տեղադրման արարողությունով ու նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով:

Առաջիկայում պատրաստվում եմ այս թեմայով կոնկրետ հանձնարարություններ տալ:

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*

Կեցցե, հարգանքներս  :Smile:  Ամեն մարդ չէ, որ ի վիճակի է վերագնահատել իր արարքները...

----------


## Varzor

> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, բոլորդ հիշում եք, որ ս/թ ապրիլի 9-ին Երեւանի ավտոմաքսատանը ունեցած այցելության ընթացքում հրահանգեցի աշխատանքից ազատել մաքսային մի ծառայողի (հետագայումն պարզվեց, որ նրա անունը Հայկ Մարտիրոսյան է)՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական դրոշի նկատմամբ ոչ պատշաճ վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու պատճառով:
> 
> Այսօր ՊԵԿ նախագահ Դավիթ Անանյանին հրահանգել եմ Մարտիրոսյանին կրկին ծառայության ընդունել ՊԵԿ համակարգում, բնականաբար՝ համաձայնությամբ: Կարծում եմ՝ այս ժամանակահատվածը բավարար էր բոլորիս համար՝ տվյալ իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ պատշաճ հետեւություններ անելու համար:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ապրիլից այսկողմ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական դրոշի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի ստանդարտներ սահմանելու խնդիր կա. սկսած պետական դրոշի տեխնիկական ստանդարտներից (ինչպիսին պետք է լինի հանդիսավոր միջոցառմանը տեղադրված պետական դրոշը, աշխատանքային միջավայրում տեղադրված դրոշը, բացօթյա տեղադրված պետական դրոշը եւ այլն) շարունակած նրա տեղադրման արարողությունով ու նրա նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով:
> 
> Առաջիկայում պատրաստվում եմ այս թեմայով կոնկրետ հանձնարարություններ տալ:
> 
> *Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*
> ...


Ապ, մենակ չասես, որ պետական ատրիբուտիկայի և դրանց հետ վարվեցողության կանոններ ու ստանդարտներ չունենք, Նիկոլայն էլ եկել է ու մեզ փրկում է տգիտության ճիրաններից։ Որ բանակից թռած չլիներ, կիմանար, որ էդ ստանդարտները վաղուց սահմանված են։

----------

Վիշապ (29.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նկատի ունեմ՝ մաքսավորին նորից աշխատանքի ընդունելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապ, մենակ չասես, որ պետական ատրիբուտիկայի և դրանց հետ վարվեցողության կանոններ ու ստանդարտներ չունենք, Նիկոլայն էլ եկել է ու մեզ փրկում է տգիտության ճիրաններից։ Որ բանակից թռած չլիներ, կիմանար, որ էդ ստանդարտները վաղուց սահմանված են։


Վարչապետը աչքիս ալարում է օրենքներ փնտրել ու հիմնվում ա անֆայմ ենթադրությունների վրա։ Որ ֆայմ ունենար, չէր կարող պատկերացնել, թե ոնց կարող է երկիրը դրոշի մասին օրենք չունենալ, որի մեջ դրոշի լվալու հարթուկելու, տնգցնելու, պառկեցնելու սաղ ձևերն ու դիրքերը քչից շատից նկարագրված են։
Ու կարող էր ենթադրել, որ սույն օրենքի պահանջները խախտելը համազոր է «ՔՕ Հոդված 331. Պետական խորհրդանիշներն անարգելը» հոդվածին, ու որի համար վապշե տը քրեական գործ պիտի հարուցվեր հավայի կապիկություններ անելու փոխարեն։

----------

Life (29.10.2019), Varzor (29.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարչապետը աչքիս ալարում է օրենքներ փնտրել ու հիմնվում ա անֆայմ ենթադրությունների վրա։


Դե Քաջ Նազարը դեռ ոչ մեկը չի արգելել. "Թող սարերը ձորերիցը բարձր լինեն, ... ստուգելու եմ հա ..."  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Նկատի ունեմ՝ մաքսավորին նորից աշխատանքի ընդունելը։


Թեկուզ հենց դա: Իհարկե, մեծահոգություն և գթասրտություն է պետական դրոշը անարգողին ոչ միայն ներել, այլ նորից ախատանքի վերցնել, այն էլ այդպիսի պատասխանատու ոլորտում:

Ներող, բայց էժանագին PR քայլ է` լրիվ իր ամբոխահաճո ոճի մեջ: Հետաքրքիր է, թե դրանով ում աչքին է հաճոյանում: ԻՀԿ միայն թուլացնում է դիրքները` չի ցուցաբերում անհրաժեշտ վճռականությունն ու կոշտությունը:
ԻՆչպես ասում են` լավ իշխանը իր թքածը չպիտի լիզի: Բայց դե դրանից ինչ իշխան ...

----------

Վիշապ (30.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ըստ իս՝ սխալն ուղղեց, քանի որ ՚՚դիմումդ կգրես, կգնաս՚՚-ը կոպիտ սխալ էր...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր մեջ ասած՝ հլը որ ՀՀ օրենքները, այդ թվում  և դրոշի մասին օրենքի անգրագետ դրույթները (կարելի է համեմատել օրինակ Նահանգների համապատասխան օրենքի հետ) լրիվ համապատասխանում են մեր մեծ մասի ներկայիս աշխարհապատկերացումներին, վարչապետի՝ օրենքի ու սահմանդրության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն էլ հետը։

----------

Varzor (30.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ըստ իս՝ սխալն ուղղեց, քանի որ ՚՚դիմումդ կգրես, կգնաս՚՚-ը կոպիտ սխալ էր...


Իհարկե սխալ էր։ Անհրաժեշտ էր գործին *օրենքով նախատեսված* ընթացք տալ։ Առկա էին բոլոր անհրաժեշտ նյութերը ՀՀ օրենքի խախտումն արձանագրելու և համապատասխան ընթացք տալու համար, բայց դրա փոխարեն ունեցանք բիսեդկի "դիմումդ գրի՝ ռադդ քաշի" տարբերակ։ Ու հիմա էլ էդ տարբերակի նույն ոճով "ուղղումն" ենք տեսնում։

ԻՀԿ, ճիշտ ուղղումը կլիներ ոչ միայն վերականգնել աշխատանքի, այլ նաև հաղորդագրություն տալ ՀՀ օրենքի խախտման վերաբերյալ։ Թող արդեն դրանից հետո պատկան մարմինները իրենց գործն անեին։

----------


## Lion

Ես չեմ ջոգում, էս առանց իմ իմանալու խի՞ են ինձ քննարկում...

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Յոհաննես (02.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չեմ ջոգում, էս առանց իմ իմանալու խի՞ են ինձ քննարկում...


Նկարը ո՞վա սարքել։

----------


## Lion

Եսի՞  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Եսի՞


Մալադեց  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլն էսօր իր լայվով Արայիկի համար պատասխանատվութոյունը վերցրեց իր վրա։ 

Քաղաքական առումով ես սա համարում եմ սխալ, քանի որ նման գործիչնեը իրեն որևէ օգուտ չեն տալիս, նա զուտ թիմային համերաշխության համար է նրանց իր կողքին պահում, բայց իրենք բալաստի պես Նիկոլին ցած կքաշեն։

----------

Varzor (06.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինչ ա եղել Արայիկի հետ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ա եղել Արայիկի հետ


Խաշ ա կերել, ծանրացել ա, բալաստ ա դառել  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլն էսօր իր լայվով Արայիկի համար պատասխանատվութոյունը վերցրեց իր վրա։ 
> 
> Քաղաքական առումով ես սա համարում եմ սխալ, քանի որ նման գործիչնեը իրեն որևէ օգուտ չեն տալիս, նա զուտ թիմային համերաշխության համար է նրանց իր կողքին պահում, բայց իրենք բալաստի պես Նիկոլին ցած կքաշեն։


Լիոն ջան, Արայիկը ՆԻկլոի կառավարության անդամ ա, կառավարությունը կոլեգիալ մարմին ա, ու արդեն մենակ էտքանով Նիկոլը լիարժեք քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն ա կրում իրա համար։ Լրացուցիցչ պատասխանատվության խնդիր չկա ու չի կարա լինի։ 

Իսկ եթե մարդ կա, որ կարծում ա, որ Արայիկը ազգակործան սխալներ ա անում, կարա վաղվանից սկսի իրա հարաժարականի պահանջով միտինգներ անել, դասադուլներ, գործադուլներ ու այլ օրենքով չարգելված միջոցառումներ։ Բայց ես ինչքան տեսնում եմ, մենակ խավարամիտ քոմենթներով են սահմանափակվելու։ Ալյա, Նառա, Գևորիկ ու դուրս գրված դաշնակցականներ, որոնց օրոք կրթության նախարարությունը բիզնես կենտրոն էին սարքել, ու իրանց կարծիքով կրթությունը սկսվում ա վերջանում ա եկեղեցու պատմությամբ ու պոլիտեխնիկում հայոց լեզու դասավանդելով ․․․

----------

boooooooom (05.11.2019), Freeman (05.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Աթեիստ (06.11.2019), Շինարար (05.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մյուս ընտրություններին կերևա, սենսեյ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մյուս ընտրություններին կերևա, սենսեյ...


2020-ի վերջի՞ն, մարգարե:  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Տեսնենք - ես 21-22 եմ ասել։ 

Ի դեպ, Արայիկ իրեն իրոք լկտի է պահում, նույնիսկ քաղաքականապես ոչ այնքան ակտիվ կինս և մայրս են վիրավորված։ Ուրեմն, դուրս է գալիս, մենք, որ ի սրտե ուզում էինք Նիկոլի ընտրվելն ու իրեն ենք ընտրել, երբ խեղճ մորս ճնշումը բարձրացավ, երբ Նիկոլին առաջին անգամ չընտրեցին ու մենք ստիպված բժկական որոշակի միջոցառումներ իրականացրինք... քոչարյանական ենք, քանի որ իրեն քննադատում ենք... 

Տարելա էս տղուն...

Ինքն ուղղակի նորմալ մարդկանց ձայներ է կորցնում, միջին ՀՀ, նորմալ ընտրողների մասին է խոսքը...

Մեկը ես ասեմ, եթե մյուս ընտրություններին Արայիկն իր կողքին եղավ, հենց միայն այդ հանգամանքը լրջորեն կստիպի ինձ ու իմ ընտանիքի անդամներին մտածել՝ Նիկոլին ևս մեկ անգամ ձայն տալու համար։ Ու հավատացեք՝ ինձ նման մարդիկ, համենայն դեպս իմ շրջապատում, բավականին շատ են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնենք - ես 21-22 եմ ասել։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Արայիկ իրեն իրոք լկտի է պահում, նույնիսկ քաղաքականապես ոչ այնքան ակտիվ կինս և մայրս են վիրավորված։ Ուրեմն, դուրս է գալիս, մենք, որ ի սրտե ուզում էինք Նիկոլի ընտրվելն ու իրեն ենք ընտրել, երբ խեղճ մորս ճնշումը բարձրացավ, երբ Նիկոլին առաջին անգամ չընտրեցին ու մենք ստիպված բժկական որոշակի միջոցառումներ իրականացրինք... քոչարյանական ենք, քանի որ իրեն քննադատում ենք... 
> 
> Տարելա էս տղուն...
> 
> Ինքն ուղղակի նորմալ մարդկանց ձայներ է կորցնում, միջին ՀՀ, նորմալ ընտրողների մասին է խոսքը...
> 
> Մեկը ես ասեմ, եթե մյուս ընտրություններին Արայիկն իր կողքին եղավ, հենց միայն այդ հանգամանքը լրջորեն կստիպի ինձ ու իմ ընտանիքի անդամներին մտածել՝ Նիկոլին ևս մեկ անգամ ձայն տալու համար։ Ու հավատացեք՝ ինձ նման մարդիկ, համենայն դեպս իմ շրջապատում, բավականին շատ են։


Լիոն ջան, հալալ ա քեզ, որ սենց շուտ կողմնորոշվել ես։ Ես օրինակ չեմ կարում քո պես տենց արագ կողմնորոշվեմ։ Շատ հավանակական ա, որ կարգին ընդդիմության պարագայում ես էլ հաջորդ ընտրություններին ձայնս տամ ընդդիմությանը։ Հատկապես որ սիրում եմ ընդդիմությանը ձայն տալ։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս պահին Արայիկի մի կամ երկու ասածով տենց իրար խառնվելը զարմացնում ա։ 

Բայց էս պատմածդ Արայիկի պատճառով տենց խիստ վիրավորված լինելու մասին Շինարարի հարցը դարձնում ա շատ ակտուալ․ 




> Ինչ ա եղել Արայիկի հետ


Իսկականից, մի հատ կասե՞ս էտ ինչ ա ասել էտ մարդը, որ բանը հասել ա նորմալ մարդկանց վիրավորվելուն։

----------


## Lion

Նա Կառլեն Ասլանյանին տված հարցազրույցում հստակորեն ասաց, որ իրեն բոլոր քննադատողները քոչարյանականներ են, նայեք 3։00 րոպեից։




-_Նման երևույթ հաճախ ենք տեսնում և այդ անվան տակ՝ ԼԳԲՏ, սատանիզմի անվան տակ որակում են իրադարձություններ, որոնք երբեմն ընկալելի ու հասկանալի չեն, գուցե կատարման տեսակետից վատն են, և շատ հստակ որոշակի մեդիակենտրոններ ու քաղաքական կենտրոններ դա թիրախավորում են, դարձնում են օրակարգ, մինչդեռ կարծում եմ, որ եթե այդտեղ որակի խնդիր կա, դա մասնագետների քննարկման հարց է։ Դժվար թե կարելի է խոսել արժեքների փոփոխությունների մասին, որովհետև մենք հսկայական քանակությամբ դրամաշնորհներ ենք տրամադրում շատ տարբեր հարցերով՝ Արցախի, ազգային տարբեր հարցով, կրթական, մեր ազգային համակարգի հարցերով...։ Էստեղ մասնագետների քննարկելիք հարց է և ինձ համար հասկանալի է (թոբա՞, թե, կասեր տատս - Մ.Հ.), թե որտեղից են էդ քամիները փչում և ովքեր են փորձում դրանից...

- Որտեղի՞ց,- հարցնում է Կառլենը։

- Էն, էն, էն մեդիա կենտրոններից, որոնք ըստ էության վերահսկում են մեդիա-դաշտի չասեմ գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, բայց մեծ մասը և որոնք որոշակի քաղաքական խնդիրներ են լուծում, ասենք, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կողմնակիցները, որոշ քաղաքական այլ կուսակցությունների կողմնակիցները...

- Նախկինների, ամեն դեպքում,- ճշտում է Կառլենը։

- Այո, մերժվածների..._

Տո *մերժեմ քեզ*, դե արի ու մի ասա - մայրս և կինս, ես ու ինձ մտերիմ շատ մարդիկ, այ... չեմ ուզում վիրավորել էլի, այ նախարար, որ մեր փողերով ես էդ 1.5 միլիոն դրամը ամսական ստանում՝ մենք, որ քեզ և քո թիմին ձեն ենք տվել, պայքարել ենք, տխրել ու ուրախացել ենք քո թիմի համար, մեր ամենավառ հույսերն ենք կապել քո և քո թիմի հետ, մենք, հա՞, հանկարծ եղանք, այ, մեղմ ասեմ, էլի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, այ *նեղմիտ*, այ քաղաքականապես անհեռատես անձնավորություն, ուրեմն մենք սաղս եղան *քոչարյանական և մերժվա՞ծ*։ 

Էս ձևա՞։ 

Ասեմ, որ, այո, հենց իմ իսկ ընտանիքում և մայրս, և կինս այսօր շատ վիրավորված էին խոսում այս արտահայտությունների մասին, իսկ ես էլ դեռ երեկվանից մտքումս հայհոյում էի այս ամենը...

----------


## Աթեիստ

«_չասեմ գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, բայց մեծ մասը»_

Էս մասը աչքիցդ վրիպել ա՞։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ եմ վստահ, որ իրան էս պահին քննադատողների մեծ մասը քոչարյանական են։
Ընդ որում 20 օր առաջ նույնը չէի ասի։

----------

Freeman (06.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր պատվական, ես, մայրս և կինս մեդիա կենտրոններ ե՞նք։ Չէ, չէ՞, բայց իրեն քննադատում ենք - հիմա ի՞նչ, մերժվածներ ե՞նք, ասում է՝ այո, մերժվածները...

Ինքն ասում է՝ ինձ համար հասկանալի է, թե որտեղից են էդ քամիները փչում և ովքեր են փորձում դրանից...

Ես էլ ասում եմ, տո այ... խելացի մարդ, քեզ համար հեչ էլ հասկանալի չեն, թե «_...որտեղից են էդ քամիները փչում և ովքեր են փորձում դրանից..._», որովհետև քեզ քննադատում են իմ, մորս և կնոջս պես մարդիկ, որ հաստատ ոչ քոչարյանական են, ոչ էլ իրենց եսիմ ինչ զռթ մեդիա կենտրոններից։ Այ էս իրա գլուխը չի մտնում ու ինքը զոմբիի պես շարունակում է իր բոլոր քննադատներին քոչարյանական և մերժված համարել...




> Ես էլ եմ վստահ, որ իրան էս պահին քննադատողների մեծ մասը քոչարյանական են։
> Ընդ որում 20 օր առաջ նույնը չէի ասի։


Դու լավա գոնե մեծ մասի վրով ես վստահ, ինքը՝ լրիվի վրով է վստահ։ Բայց ես ասեմ, հենց կակ ռազ չէ, հենց էս դեպքում հենց կակ ռազ մեծ մասը, համենայն դեպս ըստ իմ դիտարկումների, հեչ էլ քոչարյանականներից ու նախկիններից չեն, ես գիտեմ, չէ՞, իմ շրջապատի մարդկանց, իմ շրջապատում ասածիս պես է։

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ ա եղել Արայիկի հետ


Ինչ որ եղելա՝ վաղուցա եղել։ Եվ ետդարձի ճանապարհ արդեն չկա  :LOL:

----------

Lion (06.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ եմ վստահ, որ իրան էս պահին քննադատողների մեծ մասը քոչարյանական են։
> Ընդ որում 20 օր առաջ նույնը չէի ասի։


Բա 20 տարի առաջ քրֆողները ինչական էի՞ն  :Wink: 

Ապ, մի կողմ ե՞ս դնում, որ քննադատողների մի մասն իսկի չեն էլ իմանում, թե ինչի են քննադատում  :Smile: 
Կոնկրետ ես չեմ քննադատում, քրֆադատում եմ, բայց դա քաղաքական հայացքների հետ չի կապված։

----------

Lion (06.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Քննադատողների շարքերին ուշադիր հետևելու սովորությանս համաձայն սենց մի բացահայտում արեցի.

Հանցագործության մասին հաղոդագրությամբ դիմել եմ ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազին և ՀՔԾ պետին` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդում սկսելու օրինական պահանջով

Հայտնում եմ ձեզ, որ իմ օրինական պահանջը մերժելու դեպքում պատրաստվում եմ սպառել բոլոր ներպետական ատյանները, իսկ իշխանության ուզուրպացիայի ավարտից հետո պարտադիր վերաբացել սույն գործը կամ այն գումարել Փաշինյանի դեմ հրուցվող բազմաթիվ այլ` ավելի ծանր քրեական գործերին: Ինքնիրավչությունն ու ամենաթողությունը պետք է դատապարտելի լինեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:
Ստորև տեղադրում եմ ուղարկածս դիմումների պատճենները և տեքստը:

ՀՀ ՀՔԾ պետ Սասուն Խաչատրյանին

ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազ Արթուր Դավթյանին

Հաղորդում հանցագործության մասին

2019թ.-ի նոյեմբերի 2-ին ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ֆեյսբուքյան ուղիղ եթերով ցույց տվեց պետական առանձնատունը, ուր ընտանիքի հետ տեղափոխվել է վերջերս՝ հայտնելով, որ դա հենց այն առանձնատունն է, որտեղ ժամանակին բնակվել է երրորդ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

Բանն այն է, որ 2014 թվականին ընդունված «Պաշտոնատար անձանց գործունեության ապահովման, սպասարկման և սոցիալական երաշխիքների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում հստակ սահմանված են ինչպես ՀՀ նախագահի, այնպես էլ վարչապետի համար նախատեսված կեցության և սպասարկման պայմանները, այն է:

Օրենքի 7.6-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն` վարչապետի համար նախատեսված սպասարկման պայմանները հետևյալն են. «_Վարչապետին տրամադրվում է ծառայողական առանձնատուն Երևանում` համապատասխան սպասարկմամբ, հասցեն՝ Ձորափի 74, 3-րդ մասնաշենք_»:

Վերը նշված փաստերից կարող ենք եզրակացնել, որ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին հատկացված է «Կոնդի առանձնատների տնտեսություն» ՊՈԱԿ-ի հաշվեկշռում ամրացված 3-րդ մասնաշենքը, _այլ ոչ թե 6-րդ մասնաշենքը_, որում այժմ բնակվում է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Ընդ որում՝ այս ընթացքում չի արվել օրենսդրական որևէ փոփոխություն՝ վարչապետի համար նախատեսված կառավարական այլ առանձնատան հատկացման մասին:

Ստացվում է, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, խախտելով օրենքը, տեղափոխվել է այն առանձնատուն, որը օրենքով սահմանված կարգով իր համար նախատեսված չէ:

Արդյունքում ոչ միայն խախտվում են «Պաշտոնատար անձանց գործունեության ապահովման, սպասարկման և սոցիալական երաշխիքների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքով սահմանված կարգավորումները, այլև «Կոնդի առանձնատների տնտեսություն» ՊՈԱԿ-ի մի շարք պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից դրևորված գործողությունների/անգործության պարագայում ակնհայտորեն վատնվում են պետական միջոցները և խաթարվում նշված պետական ոչ առևտրային կազմակերպության բնականոն գործունեությունը։

Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ վերորգրյալ արարքն առերևույթ պարունակում է ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 179-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով, ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 308-րդ հոդվածով, ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 309-րդ հոդվածով և ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 332-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված հանցագործությունների հատկանիշներ՝ խնդրում եմ նշված փաստի առթիվ հարուցել քրեական գործ և օրենքով սահմանած կարգով քրեական հետապնդում իրականացվել նշված գործողությունները/անգործությունը թույլ տված պաշտոնատար անձանց և նրան օժանդակած անձանց նկատմամբ, ինչպես նաև վերականգնել «Կոնդի առանձնատների տնտեսություն» ՊՈԱԿ-ճ բնականոն գործունեությունը։

*Քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ՀԿ նախագահ

Նարեկ Սամսոնյան*

Հիմա կարող եք Նարեկի հայհոյել, կարող եք ինձ էլ ասել, թե շարմազանովական տեքստեր եմ տարածում, բայց, անկեղծ, նույնիսկ ես, որի ուղեղում իրավաբանական հազար ու մի կռուտիտ կա, չեմ կարող որևէ ողջամիտ իրավաբանական, եթե ոչ բացատրություն, ապա գոնե կռուիտիտ առաջարկել։ 

Իհարկե, հանցակազմի հարցն ինքնին վիճելի է, վնասի չափի (դրա քչության) հետ կապված պահերը կփրկեն և հենց միայն այդ հիմքով քրեական գործ *բնականաբար* չի հարուցվի, բայց... խախտումը ոնց որ կա, հա՞...

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե, հանցակազմի հարցն ինքնին վիճելի է, վնասի չափի (դրա քչության) հետ կապված պահերը կփրկեն և հենց միայն այդ հիմքով քրեական գործ *բնականաբար* չի հարուցվի, բայց... խախտումը ոնց որ կա, հա՞...


Իհարկե կա, ապեր:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ չի, էլի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա կարող եք Նարեկի հայհոյել, կարող եք ինձ էլ ասել, թե շարմազանովական տեքստեր եմ տարածում, բայց, անկեղծ, նույնիսկ ես, որի ուղեղում իրավաբանական հազար ու մի կռուտիտ կա, չեմ կարող որևէ ողջամիտ իրավաբանական, եթե ոչ բացատրություն, ապա գոնե կռուիտիտ առաջարկել։ 
> 
> Իհարկե, հանցակազմի հարցն ինքնին վիճելի է, վնասի չափի (դրա քչության) հետ կապված պահերը կփրկեն և հենց միայն այդ հիմքով քրեական գործ *բնականաբար* չի հարուցվի, բայց... խախտումը ոնց որ կա, հա՞...



Խախտումը կա, որտև Նարե՞կն ա տենց ասում, թե՞ Նարեկն արդեն դատավոր ա (թաքուն թաքուն), ու դա դատարանի, ուժի մեջ մտած որոշում ա։

Ես արդեն համակերպվել եմ քո «ադեկվադ»-ների հանդեպ սիրուն, բայց որ որպես իրավաբան հանդես գալով սենց բաներ ես գրում, մեկ ա ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սկի հակառակ կողմի պաշտոնական պատասխան չկա, որ ասես «խախտումը կա»։

Տենց մի հատ «խախտում» էլ Արայիկի վրով էին տարածում։ Տեսանք օրենքի «խախտումը»։ Այտ տուֆտան տարածող «լրատվամիջոցի» հերքումը աչքովս չի ընկել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խախտումը կա, որտև Նարե՞կն ա տենց ասում, թե՞ Նարեկն արդեն դատավոր ա (թաքուն թաքուն), ու դա դատարանի, ու-ի մեջ մտած որոշում ա։
> 
> Ես արդեն համակերպվել եմ քո «ադեկվադ»-ների հանդեպ սիրուն, բայց որ որպես իրավաբան հանդես գալով սենց բաներ ես գրում, մեկ ա ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում։


Չէ, դե Աթեիստ ջան, խախտում կա, էլի, ախպեր ․․ ակնհայտ ա։ 

Էն Լիոնի դրած վիդեոյի մեջի մարդն էլ, անգրագետի մեկն ա, Շմայսի պես ա խոսում ․․․․․ խայտառակություն չի՞:  

Սա իրոք կառուցողական ու որակյալ քննադատություն ա։ Նիկոլը պիտի հեռանա։

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե լավ չի, էլի...


Լիոն ջան, չգիտեմ Աթոիստը ինչ հավայի բաներ ա ասում, բայց դու շատ կարևոր հարցեր ես բարձրացնում ու տեղին քննադատության օրինակներ ես բերում ․․․․ գույնն էլ լավ ես բռնել, շատ սիրուն ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2019), Ծլնգ (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տղեք, եկեք փաստերը տարրական իրար կողքի դնենք, եթե ես սխալ դուրս գամ, պատրաստ եմ ընդունել սխալս։

2014 թվականին ընդունված «Պաշտոնատար անձանց գործունեության ապահովման, սպասարկման և սոցիալական երաշխիքների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 7.6-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի համաձայն.

_1. Վարչապետին սպասարկման նպատակով տրամադրվում են`

1) նստավայր Երևանում (հասցեն՝ Հանրապետության հրապարակ, Կառավարական տուն 1).

2) ծառայողական առանձնատուն Երևանում` համապատասխան սպասարկմամբ (հասցեն՝ Ձորափի 74, 3-րդ մասնաշենք).

3) պետական ամառանոց Սևանում՝ ապահովված համապատասխան գույքով և սպասարկմամբ (հասցեն՝ քաղաք Սևան, Հրազդան գետի 4-րդ փողոց թիվ 50, Սևանի թերակղզու պետական ամառանոցի 3-րդ մասնաշենք).

4) հատուկ նշանակության ավտոտրանսպորտ.

5) հատուկ սարքավորված ինքնաթիռ և ուղղաթիռ:_

Նիկոլն իր լայվի մեջ հստակորեն ցույց տվեց, որ ինքն օգտվում է 6-րդ մասնաշենքից։ Հիմա կամ ըստ էության ասեք, որ ես սխալ եմ, որ իր լայվում 6-րդ մասնաշենքը չէր, կամ էլ ընդունեք փաստը, թե չէ դրել, անիմաստ կատակներով և իբր հեգնանքով հակադարձում եք, որ ի՞նչ։  

*Աթեիստ* ջան, մի կրկնիր տարածված քաղաքական սխալը, թե դատարանի՝ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած վճիռ չկա։ 

Հա, չկա տենց վճիռ, գիտենք, բայց ունենք ուղեղ, չէ՞, և կարող ենք փաստերը դնել իրար կողքի։ Հա, կրկնեմ, չկա տենց վճիռ և զուտ իրավաբանորեն Նիկոլը այս հարցում անմեղ է։ Սա քեզ բավարա՞ր է։ Ինձ՝ ոչ։ Ու նաև ասեմ՝ Մանվելի և Քոչարյանի վրայով էլ չկա, ոնց դու նոր պահանջկոտ ասացիր, դատարանի՝ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած ակտ, բայց դա քեզ չի խանգարում, չէ՞, իրենց արարքին գնահատական տալ։ Դու այդ բնականաբար անում ես ոչ իրավական մակարդակում, նույն կերպ նաև, եղբայր, ես դատողություններ եմ անում նաև այս հարցում  :Smile: 

Վճիռ չլինելու հետևում թաքնվելը, դա փաստը գործնականում ընդունելու անուղղակի մի ձև է, երբ, այլ բան չունենալով ասել, այլ ելք չունեցող անձը հիշում է այդ։ Հուսով եմ համաձայն ես, որ ժողովրդի լայն աջակցությամբ իշխանության եկած Նիկոլը նման բաների հետևում ոչ թաքնվելու կարիք ունի, ոչ էլ այդ իրեն հարիր է։

Ի դեպ, Ադեկվադներին առանձնակի չեմ սիրում, բայց իրենց հետևում է։ Այո, դա ամենից առաջ ինձ զվարճացնում է, բայց նաև սակայն՝ դա համապատասխանում է իմ սկզբունքին՝ լսել ամենաեռանդուն քննադատներին։ Նույն կերպ ես լսում եմ նաև Մենուային, Իսագուլյանին, Արփինեին, Աշոտյանին և այլոց...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լիոն, բեր օրենքները, ցույց տուր, որ տենց խախտում կա, ձեռի հետ էլ կարաս նշես, որ «ադեկվադի» մի դալբավեբը դրանից օգտվելով դատարան ա դիմել, բան չեմ ասի։

Բայց դու օրենքի փոխարեն ԻՐԱ տեքստ ես բերում, ու ուզում ես դա լուրջ ընդունեմ։
Հաստատ չեմ ընդունի։

Ես, որպես գործի բերումով Նարեկի հետ աշխատած մարդ, կյանքում իրան լուրջ չեմ ընդունի։ Եթե վաղը ասի, որ 2+2=4, էլի լուրջ չեմ ընդունի։ Կմտածեմ, որ ինքը սխալմամբ ճիշտ արդյունք ա ստացել։

Ուզում ես քննադատես, քննադատի, ոչ թե ասա, տեսեք, իրան քննադատում են։

----------


## Chuk

Արա, փաստորեն, էն որ Սերժիկը վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո էս առանձնատանն էր ապրում ու Բաղրամյան 26-ում նստում՝ օրենքի խախտում էր :ճ

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ էլի, *Աթեիստ* ախպեր - ուրեմն դու իրոք կարծում ե՞ս, որ ես, առանց օրենքում Նարեկի ասածը ստուգելու, էս հարցը կբարձրացնեի՞։ Վերևում արդեն իսկ բերել էմ «Պաշտոնատար անձանց գործունեության ապահովման, սպասարկման եվ սոցիալական երաշխիքների մասին» 2014 թվականի փետրվարի 4-ի թիվ ՀՕ-1-Ն օրենքի 7.6-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասը, կարող ես, եթե ինձ չես հավատում, Arlis.am-ով նայել...

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ էլի, *Աթեիստ* ախպեր - ուրեմն դու իրոք կարծում ե՞ս, որ ես, առանց օրենքում Նարեկի ասածը ստուգելու, էս հարցը կբարձրացնեի՞։ Վերևում արդեն իսկ բերել էմ «Պաշտոնատար անձանց գործունեության ապահովման, սպասարկման եվ սոցիալական երաշխիքների մասին» 2014 թվականի փետրվարի 4-ի թիվ ՀՕ-1-Ն օրենքի 7.6-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասը, կարող ես, եթե ինձ չես հավատում, Arlis.am-ով նայել...


Չէ, ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ուզում ես քեզ հարգենք, դու էլ մեզ հարգի, ու հենց օրենքը բեր, ոչ թե Նարեկի տեքստերը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համենայն դեպս ես քեզ գիտեմ որպես իրավաբան, ոչ թե որպես իրանց տեքստերը Copy-paste անող։

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ուզում ես քեզ հարգենք, դու էլ մեզ հարգի, ու հենց օրենքը բեր, ոչ թե Նարեկի տեքստերը։


Մյուս անգամ տենց կանեմ, եղբայր, բայց ասեմ - իրականում իմ հարգանքը ֆորումի անդամների և նույնիսկ *Տրիբունի* նկատմամբ սենց բաներով չի որոշվում։ Դուք իմ վիրտուալ արդեն երկար տարիների ընկերներն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Իրականում իսկապես պետք ա արագի մեջ օրենքի լրացում անեին, ոնց-որ Բաղրամյան 26-ից կառավարական տուն 1 գնալու համար են արել (http://www.parliament.am/legislation...=6513&lang=arm), բայց դե ախպոր պես, սա էն թեման չի:

----------


## Lion

Բան չասի, Արտակ ջան, ուղղակի սա ընկալենք որպես մի մանր թերացում, որը պետք է ուղղել և որի նման բաներին պետք է ուշադիր լինել, զուտ սկզբունքի համար, էլի, եթե ուզում ենք իրավական երկիր ունենալ...

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Բան չասի, Արտակ ջան, ուղղակի սա ընկալենք որպես մի մանր թերացում, որը պետք է ուղղել և որի նման բաներին պետք է ուշադիր լինել, զուտ սկզբունքի համար, էլի, եթե ուզում ենք իրավական երկիր ունենալ...


Անպայման, Մհեր ջան, պետք ա սենց մանր վրիպումներ հնարավորինս չլինեն: Բայց հուսամ հասկանալի ա, որ սա ընդամենը մանր թերացում ա, ոչ թե օրենքի անտեսում: Պարզ ա, որ նկատելու դեպքում կտանեին ԱԺ-ում սենց օրենքի լրացում կանեին մի 10 րոպեում: Չնայած հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ իրավաբանը կարող է հիմնավորել, որ օրենքի խախտում չկա: Հենվելով էն կետի վրա, որ վարչապետը կարող է հրաժարվել իրեն հատկացված տարածքից, իսկ պետությունն էլ պարտավոր է բնակարանով ապահովել ու որպես միջանկյալ վիճակ սա լրիվ նորմալ պրոցես է: Այսինքն հրաժարվել է 3-րդ մասնաշենքի ծառայություններից, մինչ օրենքով կարգավորվելը պետությունը տրամադրել է էս բնակարանը:


Բայց խնդիրն էս չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս հարցի շահարկումը մանիպուլյացիա ա, որի մեջ դու էլ ես թաթախվում: Նայիր, Սերժը վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո շարունակում էր ապրել նույն այդ տանը ու շուխուռ չկար: Ինչու՞: Պատասխանիր ինքդ, ես չեմ պատասխանելու:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Աթեիստ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չեմ թաթախվում, եղբայր, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ Նիկոլի կառավարությունն ավելի արհեստավարժ գործի, ավելի անխոցելի լինի, այսքանը միայն...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լիոն ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ ուզում ես օգնես։
Բայց դրա ձևը իրանց սխալները գտնելն ու իրանց ցույց տալն ա, ոչ թե «թշնամու» գտնելուց հետո տարածելը, էն էլ հենց էդ «թշնամուն» մեջբերելով։

Ես էլ ուզում եմ ՃՈ-ն ու ոստիկանությունը լավ աշխատեն։ Ու լիքը վիդեո ունեմ, որոնք չեմ տարածում, այլ մենակ իրանց եմ ցույց տալիս։ Որտև նպատակս հենց օգնելն ա, ոչ թե չարախնդալը։

----------

Chuk (08.11.2019), Բարեկամ (08.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, ես որևէ խնդիր իրենց ցույց տալու այլ տարբերակ չունեմ, քան սոցցանցերն են։ Իրենք... մի տեսակ անհասանելի են, էլի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դու հիմա դա ասում էս մի մարդու, որը կարացավ ամբողջ վերնախավի հետ հանդիպի, մինչև վարչապետ։

Առանց որևէ ԽԾԲ։

----------

Chilly (08.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դեե... ես վերնախավից չեմ, եղբայր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մյուս անգամ տենց կանեմ, եղբայր, բայց ասեմ - իրականում իմ հարգանքը ֆորումի անդամների և նույնիսկ *Տրիբունի* նկատմամբ սենց բաներով չի որոշվում։ Դուք իմ վիրտուալ արդեն երկար տարիների ընկերներն եք


Ապեր, իսկ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Հատկապես էս վերջին մտքերդ շատ խոհափիլիսոփայական են: Մեջբերումներդ էլ լուրջ մտածողներից ու մասնագետներից մեջբերումներ են: Ապեր, սա լուրջ առաջընթաց ա շումերերեն թագմանությունների ու Ապոպի գենետիկ ծագումնաբանության վերլուծության համեմատ:

----------

Lion (08.11.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Հալալ ա բայց Փաշինյանին, ոնց ա մարդու տղեն հլը էսքան ձգում. Նոռմալ  ադեվկատ մարդ լիներ՝  հիմա կամ ինսուլտ էր խփել, կամ էլ  վաղուց ասել էր՝ «ձեր տիրոջ մերն էլ ընդեղ... գնացեք ինչ ուզում եք արեք»:
 Ու ընհանրապես Հայստանի ներքաղաքական վիճակը էնքան  էպիկ ա, որ կարելի ա Լինչին, Նոլանին ու Տարանտինոյին խնդրել համատեղ ջանքերով  մի հատ վեր վիճակի մասին կինո նկարեն.
Գեյերը պայքարում են ԼԳԲՏ-ի դեմ, արվետագետները պահանջում են վերականգնել ցենզուրան, կանայք պայքարում են կանանց իրավունքները ամրապնդող կոնվեցիայի դեմ: Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչում ա սենատը՝ հրաժարվում է ճանաչել Թրամփի թայֆեն: Լատիանտառ գրողները պայքարում են հանուն Հայոց լեզվի: Կյանքում Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմության գիրքը չբացածները պայքարում են էդ առարկայի վերականգնման համար: Բանասիրականի ուսանողները դասադուլ են անում, որպեսզի պոլիծեխնիկում Հայոց լեզուն դառնա պարտադիր առարկա: Երիտասարդ _սպարտանցիները_ դաշնակցականները պայքարում Արայիկ Հարությունյանի դեմ:Վա՜յ հողերը հանձնեցին: Ամուլսարը կկործանի Հայաստանի ծովից ծով լինելու  նախագիծը...   Պլյուս էս ամեն ինչին՝

ժամանակակից արվեստը մետրոյում տԺժցնող լեզբուհիներ
Հալովին նշող սատանիստներ
Արյունարբու շներ 
Օղորմածիկ կենգուռուներ 
լուսահոգի մուֆլոններ...


Ես էլի էն կարծիքն եմ, որ կրքերը հանդարտվեն, դուրս գանք փողոց՝ պահանջենք, որպեսզի օրինականացնեն մարիխուաննան: Բայց ոնց հասկացա՝ հենա լավ՝ լավ ենք

----------

ARMbrain (26.11.2019), Chuk (08.11.2019), Freeman (11.11.2019), John (09.11.2019), Sagittarius (08.11.2019), Thom (09.11.2019), Varzor (08.11.2019), Աթեիստ (08.11.2019), Արէա (10.11.2019), Բարեկամ (09.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019), Ծլնգ (08.11.2019), Յոհաննես (08.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (08.11.2019), Շինարար (08.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Արա, փաստորեն, էն որ Սերժիկը վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո էս առանձնատանն էր ապրում ու Բաղրամյան 26-ում նստում՝ օրենքի խախտում էր :ճ


Էդ դեպքում կարծում եմ կարելի է էդ փաստի հետ կապված էլ հայտարարություն անել և պահանջել գործի քննություն։ Օրենքի երկիր ենք, թե մենակ խոսալու՞  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Համենայն դեպս Ղարաբաղի հարցում Փաշինյանը իմ կարծիքով ադեկվատության խնդիր չունի, մալաձյե՛ց պարոն վարչապետ.

----------

Varzor (13.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Համենայն դեպս Ղարաբաղի հարցում Փաշինյանը իմ կարծիքով ադեկվատության խնդիր չունի, մալաձյե՛ց պարոն վարչապետ.


Իսկականից մալադեց  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, շատ բան ասեց, ինչ-որ սպասում էին դատարկ քլնգողները Մնացականյանից:

Հ.Գ.
էս տղու անգլերենը ոնց որ ռուսերենից լավա: Հեսա կսկսեն կլանչելը թե արևմտամետա  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Համենայն դեպս Ղարաբաղի հարցում Փաշինյանը իմ կարծիքով ադեկվատության խնդիր չունի, մալաձյե՛ց պարոն վարչապետ.


Մի այլ կարգի դզեց։ Դուխով։ Ազերիին էլ լավ չոտկեց, փռեց արևին։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս «պատերով տալն» ու «ասֆալտին փռելը» լրիվ պուտինյան «мочить в сортире» ոճով է :Ճ





Առաջվա պես կարծում եմ, որ էս «գողականությունը» քրեականացնելը ախմախ պոպուլիստական շոու է, ստացվելու է ևս մի հատ լղոզված հատկանիշներով հոդված ՔՕ-ում: 
«Գողական» արարքները ՔՕ տարբեր հոդվածներով ու առանձին հատկանիշներով արդեն կան որպես հանցագործություն, ասենք՝ խմբակային հանցագործությունները, շանտաժը, ահաբեկելը, հանցավոր անգործությունը և այլն:
Ստացվում է, որ Հայաստանում կան օրենքով գողեր, որոնք բացի օրենքով գող լինելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի հանցավոր արարք չեն անում, որի համար կարելի է նրանց ձերբակալել, ու էս մի հոդվածով պիտի ձերբակալե՞ն :Ճ
Եթե սրա իմաստը «գործ» տալու խնդիրը լուծելն է, ապա այդ խնդիրը իրականում գալիս է նրանից, որ քաղաքացիները ոստիկանությանը իրենց կողմից չեն պատկերացնում, էդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար ոստիկանության նկատմամբ վստահությունն ու ոստիկանության վերաբերմունքի ու վարքուբարքի կայունությունն ա պետք բարձրացնել:
Ու «գործ» տալը հենց էդ էլ նշանակում է, որ միլիցուն գործ ես տալիս, որ փող աշխատի… Գողականությունից չի գալիս կոռուպցիան, այլ հակառակը՝ կոռուպցիայից, անտերությունից, բարդակից է գալիս գողականությունը բանակում, բանտերում...
Բարդակը վերացրեք, գողականությունը ավտոմատ կվերանա:

Հ.Գ. էս հարցուպատասխանը ոնց որ պայմանավորված շոու լինի, լավ չեմ ջոկում…

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019), _Հրաչ_ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս «պատերով տալն» ու «ասֆալտին փռելը» լրիվ պուտինյան «мочить в сортире» ոճով է :Ճ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջվա պես կարծում եմ, որ էս «գողականությունը» քրեականացնելը ախմախ պոպուլիստական շոու է, ստացվելու է ևս մի հատ լղոզված հատկանիշներով հոդված ՔՕ-ում: 
> «Գողական» արարքները ՔՕ տարբեր հոդվածներով ու առանձին հատկանիշներով արդեն կան որպես հանցագործություն, ասենք՝ խմբակային հանցագործությունները, շանտաժը, ահաբեկելը, հանցավոր անգործությունը և այլն:
> Ստացվում է, որ Հայաստանում կան օրենքով գողեր, որոնք բացի օրենքով գող լինելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի հանցավոր արարք չեն անում, որի համար կարելի է նրանց ձերբակալել, ու էս մի հոդվածով պիտի ձերբակալե՞ն :Ճ
> ...


Լղոզվածը՝ լղոզված ա, բայց իրական բացակ ա փակում։ Նայի, էս լրացումը նախատեսված ա որպես ՔՕ հոդված 223.1, ու սկսվում ա սենց․



> *Հոդված 223.1 Քրեական միջավայր ստեղծելը կամ ղեկավարելը կամ քրեական միջավայրում ներգրավվելը, կամ քրեական ենթամշակույթին հարելն ու այն տարածելը*
> 1. Քրեական միջավայր ստեղծելը կամ ղեկավարելը, եթե բացակայում են սույն օրենսգրքի 223-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված հանցագործության հատկանիշները՝ 
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ վեցից տասը տարի ժամկետով՝ գույքի բռնագրավմամբ կամ առանց դրա:


Իսկ ՔՕ հոդված 223-ը հետևյալն է․



> *Հոդված 223.* Սպանության, ծանր մարմնական վնասվածքներ հասցնելու կամ գույքի ոչնչացման սպառնալիքը, եթե սպառնալիքն իրականացնելու իրական վտանգ է եղել` 
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ մինչև վեց ամսի ժամանակով, կամ ուղղիչ աշխատանքներով մինչև մեկ տարի ժամանակով, կամ տուգանքով մինչև հարյուր դրամ, կամ հասարակական պարսավանքով:


Հիմա բացակը ո՞րն ա։ Եթե ես փողոցում մեկին մոտենամ ու ասեմ՝ գնա էն խոնութը թալանի, ու այդ մարդը գնա խանութը թալանի, ապա իմ արարքի մեջ հանցակազմ չկա․ բան ա ասել եմ՝ խոսքի ազատության իրավունք ունեմ։ Բայց եթե այդ մարդու ճակատին ատրճանակը դրած լինեի, նոր ասեի՝ գնա էն խանութը թալանի, ապա ըստ 223 հոդվածի իմ արարքի մեջ կա հանցակազմ։ Հիմա պատկերացրու օրենքով գողը իր քրեա-գաղափարական ենթակային ասում ա՝ գնա էն խանութը թալանի։ Փաստորեն կյանքի սպառնալիք չկա՝ բան ա՝ ասել ա։ Ու նկարագրածս առաջին դեպքի նման հանցակազմ էլ չկա։ Բայց իրականում այդ օրենքով գողն էլ գիտի, ենթական էլ գիտի, որ լիքը խոշտանգումների սպառնալիքներ կան՝ ընդհուպ մինչև սպանության։ Ու կատարվում է գողություն, բայց իրական մեղավորին՝ օրենքով գողին, չես կարողանում դատել (գողության շահույթի կապելն էլ այդ օրենքով գողին կարող ա անհնարին լինի), նույնիսկ եթե 100 վկա բերես, որ օրենքով գողը խանութ թալանածին հրահանգել ա գողություն անել, չնայած այդ վկաներին լռեցնելն էլ է կատարվում չարտասանված խոշտանգումների սպառնալիքներով ներծծված քրեա-գաղափարական «գործ տվողի» պիտակմամբ։

Հիմա ո՞նց անես, որ հասարակ մահկանացուի խոսքի ազատությունը չսահմանափակես, բայց օրենքով գողի սպառնալիքով ներծծված «հասարակ խոսքի» ազդեցությամբ կատարված հանցանքների աղբյուրը փակես։ Էս տիպի քրեկանացումն էլ դրա ձև է։ Ի դեպ ԱՄՆ-ի RICO-ն նույն սկբունքով ա ընդունվել ու ահագին հաջողությունների է բերել մինչ այդ անպատիժ մաֆիոզ ցանցերի ծնկի բերելու գործում։ Իսկ ամենամեծ հաջողությունը երևի հենց «գործ տվողների» լռեցնելու դեմը առնելուն նպաստելն է։ Ու սենց օրենքներ զարգացած ու զարգացող շատ երկրներում կան՝ ՔՕ-ում համանման բացակներ փակելու համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Գաղթական (14.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լղոզվածը՝ լղոզված ա, բայց իրական բացակ ա փակում։


Հաա, ընենցա փակում, որ դրանից հետո էդ հոդվածով ցանկացած մեկին կարաս... փակես։




> Հիմա բացակը ո՞րն ա։ Եթե ես փողոցում մեկին մոտենամ ու ասեմ՝ գնա էն խոնութը թալանի, ու այդ մարդը գնա խանութը թալանի, ապա իմ արարքի մեջ հանցակազմ չկա․ բան ա ասել եմ՝ խոսքի ազատության իրավունք ունեմ։


Հա, «իրավաբան» ջան, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա ասել, որովհետև, եթե այդ մարդն հանկարծ իրոք խանութ թալանեց, դրդչության համար կգնաս...




> Բայց եթե այդ մարդու ճակատին ատրճանակը դրած լինեի, նոր ասեի՝ գնա էն խանութը թալանի, ապա ըստ 223 հոդվածի իմ արարքի մեջ կա հանցակազմ։


Հա, «իրավաբան» ջան, դու հիանալի ծանոթ ես քրեական իրավունքի «ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն» կոչվող դրույթին, որն ազատում է պատասխանատվությունից։





> Հիմա ո՞նց անես, որ հասարակ մահկանացուի խոսքի ազատությունը չսահմանափակես, բայց օրենքով գողի սպառնալիքով ներծծված «հասարակ խոսքի» ազդեցությամբ կատարված հանցանքների աղբյուրը փակես։ Էս տիպի քրեկանացումն էլ դրա ձև է։ Ի դեպ ԱՄՆ-ի RICO-ն նույն սկբունքով ա ընդունվել ու ահագին հաջողությունների է բերել մինչ այդ անպատիժ մաֆիոզ ցանցերի ծնկի բերելու գործում։ Իսկ ամենամեծ հաջողությունը երևի հենց «գործ տվողների» լռեցնելու դեմը առնելուն նպաստելն է։ Ու սենց օրենքներ զարգացած ու զարգացող շատ երկրներում կան՝ ՔՕ-ում համանման բացակներ փակելու համար։


Ինչ լավա, էրնեկ սաղ խնդիրները սենց հեշտ լուծում ունեային- ախր ո՞նց ոչ մեկի մտքով մինչ էս չէր անցել, է՞...

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հաա, ընենցա փակում, որ դրանից հետո էդ հոդվածով ցանկացած մեկին կարաս... փակես։
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, «իրավաբան» ջան, բայց խորհուրդ չէի տա ասել, որովհետև, եթե այդ մարդն հանկարծ իրոք խանութ թալանեց, դրդչության համար կգնաս...
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, «իրավաբան» ջան, դու հիանալի ծանոթ ես քրեական իրավունքի «ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն» կոչվող դրույթին, որն ազատում է պատասխանատվությունից։
> ...


էս քո ասածները իմ ասածների հետ ընդհանրապես կապ ունեի՞ն  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ամենաուղիղ կապն ունեին:

Ասում ես մարդը ներդրում ունի և երեք անգամ ՀՀ դրոշը ծածանել է Եվրոպայում։ Ասում ես մարդը պրոբլեմ ունի, որի պատճառով հասել է ինքնասպանության եզրին բլա-բլա... ուստի նա գտնվում է քո անձնական պաշտպանության ներքո և դու շատ շնորհակալ ես ԿԳՄՍ նախարարին։

Եթե աշխարհից կտրվենք և միայն քո բացատրություններով առաջնորդվենք, ապա ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ կլինի, ավելին, դու կլինես հումանիզմի սիմվոլ...
Բայց կան բազում խոշոր բայցեր...

ՀՀ-ում կան նվիրյալ հայորդիներ, որոնք իրենց ամենաթանկն են զոհաբերել հանուն հայրենիքի և հայ ժողովրդի՝ իրենց կյանքն ու առողջությունը... դուք այդ մարդկանց կողքին չեք, նրանք մնացել են միայնակ իրենց պրոբլեմների հետ, իրենց հոգսերի հետ, դու չգիտես, որ, օրինակ, Արցախյան ազատամարտում վիրավորում ստացած և հաշմանդամ դարձած Артур Егиазарян-ը մեծացնում է երկու երեխա և մեն մենակ է մնացել իր պրոբլեմների հետ, իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ նա բացի պրոբլեմ ունենալուց նաև հարազատ եղբորն է կորցրել պատերազմի դաշտում։ Այսպիսի բազում տղաներ կան, բայց մեր պետությունը բավարարվում է միայն նրանց մի քանի հազար դրամ ամոթալի թոշակ տալով։ Լեոնիդ Ազգալդյանի, Մոնթե Մելքոնյանի, Արմենակ Ուրֆանյանի մասին ֆիլմ չեք նկարահանել, մեր ազգային արժեքների մասին ֆիլմ չեք նկարահանել, դուք եկած չեկած ձեր նախարարների պրոբլեմներն եք լուծում՝նրան աշխատավարձերը բազմապատկում և ինչ որ մեր ազգի համար անընդունելի արժեհամակարգի կրողներին եք հովանավորում, դուք մոռացել եք ձեր տված խոստումները։ Իհարկե մենք ՝ ՀՀ մի խումբ՝ ձեզ համար ոչ այնքան հաճելի քաղաքացիներ՝ որովհետև մեզ չեք կարողանում պիտակավորել որպես նախկինում 《լափամանից օգտվողներ》, բազմիցս հիշեցնում ենք ձեր խոստումների մասին, նրա մասին, թե դուք ինչպե՞ս և ինչի՞ համար եք եկել իշխանության, բայց մեր ձայնը ձեզ լսելի չի լինում պարոնայք՝ մեր ձայնը քեզ չի հասնում պրն վարչապետ, որովհետև դու 《վերևն》 ես, իսկ մենք 《ներքևը》։

Էդ տարօրինակ մշակույթի և արժեհամակարգի կրողները թող առանց ավելորդ աղմուկի և առանց 《բարձր》 հովանավորության իրենց տանը իրենց 《գործով զբաղվեն》, իսկ դու և քո կառավարությունը անցեք ավելի լուրջ գործի. մնացյալ՝ մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ մեծ թվով քաղաքացիների խնդիրներով և դրանց լուծմամբ զբաղվեք և ոչ թե մանր-մունր ջուր-ծեծոցիներով հանրային ուշադրությունը շեղեք...

Դու ես մեղավոր, որ քո նշած մարդիկ, ովքեր կորցրել են լափամանը, աջ ու ձախ բանսարկություններով են զբաղված, որ շարունակվում է նրանց հակազգային և հակապետական գործունեությունը։ Դու ես մեղավոր, քանի որ խոստումներդ չես կատարել և մկներն ու ձկները շատ լավ պլստացել են, թալանածը ոչ թե կոպեկ կոպեկ, այլ դրա կոպեկներն անգամ չեն վերադարձվել, իսկ օլիգարխները մի վայրկյանում վերածվել են խոշոր ձեռնարկատերերի ու գործարարների։ Դու ես մեղավոր, քանի որ ազգայինը համարելով 《կեղծ կատեգորիա》 պետության անունից, փոխանակ հովանավորելու ազգային արժեքները և դրանք խրախուսելու, դրանք հետին պլան ես մղել և ինչ որ տարօրինակ արժեքների ու տարօրինակ մարդկանց ես հովանավորում և այն էլ պետության ռեսուրսներով։

Պրն վարչապետ դու քո գործողություններով ծնում ես հակահեղափոխություն, դու ջուր ես լցնում հայ ժողովրդի թշնամիների ջրաղացին, դու նպաստում ես, որ տականքը համախմբվելով հուժկու հարված հասցնի թե՛ մեր ժողովրդին և թե՛ մեր պետականությանը...

Դու ունեիր հնարավորություն քո անունը ոսկե տառերով գրելու հայոց պատմության մեջ, հիմա դու ոչ միայն կորցնում ես այդ հնարավորությունը, այլ վտանգ է առաջանում, որ քո անունը սև տառերով գրվի հայոց պատմությունում...

Այդպես մի արա՝ ուշքի արի..

*Գագիկ Եղիազարյան*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լղոզվածը՝ լղոզված ա, բայց իրական բացակ ա փակում։ Նայի, էս լրացումը նախատեսված ա որպես ՔՕ հոդված 223.1, ու սկսվում ա սենց․
> 
> Իսկ ՔՕ հոդված 223-ը հետևյալն է․
> 
> 
> Հիմա բացակը ո՞րն ա։ Եթե ես փողոցում մեկին մոտենամ ու ասեմ՝ գնա էն խոնութը թալանի, ու այդ մարդը գնա խանութը թալանի, ապա իմ արարքի մեջ հանցակազմ չկա․ բան ա ասել եմ՝ խոսքի ազատության իրավունք ունեմ։ Բայց եթե այդ մարդու ճակատին ատրճանակը դրած լինեի, նոր ասեի՝ գնա էն խանութը թալանի, ապա ըստ 223 հոդվածի իմ արարքի մեջ կա հանցակազմ։ Հիմա պատկերացրու օրենքով գողը իր քրեա-գաղափարական ենթակային ասում ա՝ գնա էն խանութը թալանի։ Փաստորեն կյանքի սպառնալիք չկա՝ բան ա՝ ասել ա։ Ու նկարագրածս առաջին դեպքի նման հանցակազմ էլ չկա։ Բայց իրականում այդ օրենքով գողն էլ գիտի, ենթական էլ գիտի, որ լիքը խոշտանգումների սպառնալիքներ կան՝ ընդհուպ մինչև սպանության։ Ու կատարվում է գողություն, բայց իրական մեղավորին՝ օրենքով գողին, չես կարողանում դատել (գողության շահույթի կապելն էլ այդ օրենքով գողին կարող ա անհնարին լինի), նույնիսկ եթե 100 վկա բերես, որ օրենքով գողը խանութ թալանածին հրահանգել ա գողություն անել, չնայած այդ վկաներին լռեցնելն էլ է կատարվում չարտասանված խոշտանգումների սպառնալիքներով ներծծված քրեա-գաղափարական «գործ տվողի» պիտակմամբ։
> 
> Հիմա ո՞նց անես, որ հասարակ մահկանացուի խոսքի ազատությունը չսահմանափակես, բայց օրենքով գողի սպառնալիքով ներծծված «հասարակ խոսքի» ազդեցությամբ կատարված հանցանքների աղբյուրը փակես։ Էս տիպի քրեկանացումն էլ դրա ձև է։ Ի դեպ ԱՄՆ-ի RICO-ն նույն սկբունքով ա ընդունվել ու ահագին հաջողությունների է բերել մինչ այդ անպատիժ մաֆիոզ ցանցերի ծնկի բերելու գործում։ Իսկ ամենամեծ հաջողությունը երևի հենց «գործ տվողների» լռեցնելու դեմը առնելուն նպաստելն է։ Ու սենց օրենքներ զարգացած ու զարգացող շատ երկրներում կան՝ ՔՕ-ում համանման բացակներ փակելու համար։


Մեռնեմ, թե հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում։ Քրեական միջավայրի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, քրեական ենթամշակույթի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, ենթամշակույթին հարելու հատկանիշները որո՞նք են։  Եթե մի բանի անունը «քրեական» է, ապա էդ «բանի» մեջ ապրիօրի արդեն հանցակազմ պիտի լիներ մինչև վերջերս մեզ հայտնի քրեական օրենսգրքով չէ՞: Ասենք մարդ են սպանել, սրսկվել են, ծեծել են, սպառնացել են, բռնաբարել են... Նույն տրամաբանությամբ բոլոր քրեական հանցագործությունները կարելի է ընդհանրացնել, սարքել մի հանցագործություն, անունը դնել «քրեական» ու սահմանել պատիժ, ասենք 10 տարի: Ցանկացած հանցագործ սենց թե նենց դառնում է քրեական միջավայրի անդամ, բանտը տեղով քրեական միջավայր է, նստածները սաղ քրեականներ են:

----------

Lion (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Իրականում, *Վիշապ* ջան, սարսափելի բանա - էս պահին օֆիսումս նստած Կռուգ եմ լսում՝ փաստորեն, եթե սա ընդունվի, ես այս հոդվածներից մեկով նախատեսված հանցագործություն անելիս կլինեմ։ Ինչքան լուրջ քրեականի մասնագետ գիտեմ, բոլորը լրջորեն քննադատում են այս ամենը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեռնեմ, թե հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում։ Քրեական միջավայրի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, քրեական ենթամշակույթի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, ենթամշակույթին հարելու հատկանիշները որո՞նք են։  Եթե մի բանի անունը «քրեական» է, ապա էդ «բանի» մեջ ապրիօրի արդեն հանցակազմ պիտի լիներ մինչև վերջերս մեզ հայտնի քրեական օրենսգրքով չէ՞: Ասենք մարդ են սպանել, սրսկվել են, ծեծել են, սպառնացել են, բռնաբարել են... Նույն տրամաբանությամբ բոլոր քրեական հանցագործությունները կարելի է ընդհանրացնել, սարքել մի հանցագործություն, անունը դնել «քրեական» ու սահմանել պատիժ, ասենք 10 տարի: Ցանկացած հանցագործ սենց թե նենց դառնում է քրեական միջավայրի անդամ, բանտը տեղով քրեական միջավայր է, նստածները սաղ քրեականներ են:


Ես ոնցոր մի քիչ շեղվել էի․ 223 հոդվածը պատահմամբ հին ՔՕ-ից էի նայել ու RICO-ի ազդեցության տակ էի դատողությունս կառուցել (որի բուն նպատակը հենց «ուրիշի ձեռքերով հանցանք կատարելու» դեմը առնելն էր)։ Իրականում հիմիկվա ՔՕ-ում 223 հոդվածը «հանցավոր համագործակցություն ստեղծելը կամ հանցավոր համագործակցությանը մասնակցելը» հոդվածն ա, ու ՔՕ-ում հանցավոր համագործակցությունը սահմանված ա որպես․




> *Հոդված 41․4.* Հանցանքը համարվում է հանցավոր համագործակցության կողմից կատարված, եթե դա կատարվել է ծանր կամ առանձնապես ծանր հանցանքներ կատարելու համար ստեղծված, համախմբված, կազմակերպված խմբի կողմից կամ նույն նպատակներով ստեղծված կազմակերպված խմբերի միավորմամբ, ինչպես նաև եթե դա կատարվել է այդպիսի համագործակցության անդամի (անդամների) կողմից ի կատարումն դրա հանցավոր նպատակների, ինչպես նաև հանցավոր համագործակցության առաջադրանքով դրա անդամ չհամարվող անձի կողմից:


Իմ հասկանալով նկարագրած հիպոփետիկ դեպքը սրա տակ չի ընկնի, որովհետև հնարավոր ա «հանցանք կատարելու համար ստեղծված» խմբավորում չկա, այլ «ուրիշի ձեռքերով հանցանքը» կատարվում է հիերարխիկ համակարգի հարկադրման ներքո, ոչ թե հանցանք կատարելու համար ստեղծված խմբավորմամբ։ «Քրեական միջավայրը» սահմանված ա նախագծում որպես (ի դեպ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջի քաղվածքը նախագծի հին տարբերակից էր, թարմ տարբերակը այստեղ է)․



> 3. Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական միջավայր է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված հատուկ վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք հակասում են կամ չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին, և որի նպատակն է սպառնալու, հարկադրելու, բռնության, հանցագործությունների կատարման կամ հանցագործությունների կատարմանը հովանավորելու, հանցավոր արարքների կատարմանն այլ անձանց ներգրավելու կամ այլ անօրինական գործողությունների միջոցով լուծել հանրային կամ մասնավոր հարցերին առնչվող վեճերը (խնդիրները) կամ ստանալ անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն:
> Քրեական միջավայրը ստեղծված է համարվում դրա փաստացի ձևավորման պահից՝ անկախ սույն հոդվածում նշված նպատակների փաստացի իրականացումից:


Իմ աչքին լավ էլ սահմանում ա, թե ինչն ա քրեական միջավայրը, ու Կռուգ լսելն էլ էս հոդվածով քրեականացնելու մասին պնդումները բացարձակ տուֆտաբանություն եմ համարում։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Իմ աչքին լավ էլ սահմանում ա, թե ինչն ա քրեական միջավայրը, ու Կռուգ լսելն էլ էս հոդվածով քրեականացնելու մասին պնդումները բացարձակ տուֆտաբանություն եմ համարում։


Мооолод ты еще, կասեր ռուսը՝ սենց բաներ են անբարեխիղճ մեկնաբանութունների արժանացել և մահակ դարձել իշխանություններին անհաճո անձանց գլխին...

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Мооолод ты еще, կասեր ռուսը՝ սենց բաներ են անբարեխիղճ մեկնաբանութունների արժանացել և մահակ դարձել իշխանություններին անհաճո անձանց գլխին...


դե հա, ով քո Կռուգը լսելու փորձը ունի  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Мооолод ты еще, կասեր ռուսը՝ սենց բաներ են անբարեխիղճ մեկնաբանութունների արժանացել և մահակ դարձել իշխանություններին անհաճո անձանց գլխին...


Ինչ ասեմ, Լիոն ջան, դու գողագան տղա ես, որ օրենքը ընդունվի պիտի զգուշ լինես, Կռուգ լսելու փոխարեն Բարիս Մայիսեեվ պիտի լսես, թե չէ կդատվես, ախպերս։ Ոռի ա վիճակդ, ախպեր։ Ընգել են հետևիցդ, ցավդ տանեմ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ ասեմ, Լիոն ջան, դու գողագան տղա ես, որ օրենքը ընդունվի պիտի զգուշ լինես, Կռուգ լսելու փոխարեն Բարիս Մայիսեեվ պիտի լսես, թե չէ կդատվես, ախպերս։ Ոռի ա վիճակդ, ախպեր։ Ընգել են հետևիցդ, ցավդ տանեմ։


Լիոնը իզուր էլ անհանգստանում ա: Հիմա Կռուգի տակ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին ա գիրք գրում, Մաիսեևի տակ էլ Պապ թագավորի մասին հիմա էլ կգրի: Ինչ ա եղել որ....

----------


## Lion

> Ինչ ասեմ, Լիոն ջան, դու գողագան տղա ես, որ օրենքը ընդունվի պիտի զգուշ լինես, Կռուգ լսելու փոխարեն Բարիս Մայիսեեվ պիտի լսես, թե չէ կդատվես, ախպերս։ Ոռի ա վիճակդ, ախպեր։ Ընգել են հետևիցդ, ցավդ տանեմ։


Գողական չեմ, կամանդոռ, ուղղակի Նիկոլին որոշակիորեն քննադատող եմ - էդ պայմաններում Սատանայի հետ համագործակցության պահերի հարցով ԱԱԾ-ին լրջորեն հանձնարարական տվող մարդը հանկարծ կարող է որոշել, որ... Կռուգ լսելն էլ է «քրեական ենթամշակույթին հարել» համարվում, էսա հարցը...




> Լիոնը իզուր էլ անհանգստանում ա: Հիմա Կռուգի տակ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին ա գիրք գրում, Մաիսեևի տակ էլ Պապ թագավորի մասին հիմա էլ կգրի: Ինչ ա եղել որ....


Ի դեպ ավելացնեմ՝ կա կարծիք, որ Պապի միասեռականության մասին դրվագները նույնիսկ ոչ թե Փավստոսն է գրել, այլ դրանք հետո են ավելացվել նրա երկում, որովհետև, եթե կարդացել եք Փավստոս, կվկայեք, որ դրանք իրենց տրամաբանական տեղում չեն։ Օրինակ, Փավստոսը խոսում է մեկ ճակատամարտի մասին, հետո՝ երկրորդի, հետո... այդ տեսարանների մասին, հետո... կրկին երրորդ և չորրորդ ճակատամարտերի մասին։ Ակնհայտ արհեստական ներմուծումներ են։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գողական չեմ, կամանդոռ, ուղղակի Նիկոլին որոշակիորեն քննադատող եմ - էդ պայմաններում Սատանայի հետ համագործակցության պահերի հարցով ԱԱԾ-ին լրջորեն հանձնարարական տվող մարդը հանկարծ կարող է որոշել, որ... Կռուգ լսելն էլ է «քրեական ենթամշակույթին հարել» համարվում, էսա հարցը...
> 
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ ավելացնեմ՝ կա կարծիք, որ Պապի միասեռականության մասին դրվագները նույնիսկ ոչ թե Փավստոսն է գրել, այլ դրանք հետո են ավելացվել նրա երկում, որովհետև, եթե կարդացել եք Փավստոս, կվկայեք, որ դրանք իրենց տրամաբանական տեղում չեն։ Օրինակ, Փավստոսը խոսում է մեկ ճակատամարտի մասին, հետո՝ երկրորդի, հետո... այդ տեսարանների մասին, հետո... կրկին երրորդ և չորրորդ ճակատամարտերի մասին։ Ակնհայտ արհեստական ներմուծումներ են։


Իհարկե, Լիոն ջան, էդ ժամանակների մասին միանշանակ պնդումներ անել հնարավոր էլ չի անել: Հռոմեական կայսրություն լինի, Բյուզանդիա լինի, Հայաստան լինի, եկեղեցուն հակառակված գործիչների մեծ մասին միասեռական ա քրիստոնյա պատմագրությունը ներկայացնում: Զուտ վկայություններին էր հղումս: Ինձ համար իրականում մեկ ա:

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեռնեմ, թե հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում։ Քրեական միջավայրի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, քրեական ենթամշակույթի հատկանիշները որո՞նք են, ենթամշակույթին հարելու հատկանիշները որո՞նք են։  Եթե մի բանի անունը «քրեական» է, ապա էդ «բանի» մեջ ապրիօրի արդեն հանցակազմ պիտի լիներ մինչև վերջերս մեզ հայտնի քրեական օրենսգրքով չէ՞: Ասենք մարդ են սպանել, սրսկվել են, ծեծել են, սպառնացել են, բռնաբարել են... Նույն տրամաբանությամբ բոլոր քրեական հանցագործությունները կարելի է ընդհանրացնել, սարքել մի հանցագործություն, անունը դնել «քրեական» ու սահմանել պատիժ, ասենք 10 տարի: Ցանկացած հանցագործ սենց թե նենց դառնում է քրեական միջավայրի անդամ, բանտը տեղով քրեական միջավայր է, նստածները սաղ քրեականներ են:


Ապեր, էդ օրենքի հիմքերը ոչ թե ներքին, այլ արտաքին քաղաքական դաշտում փնտրեք։
Ռուսաստանն արդեն ունի էդ օրենքները և լավ էլ հավեսով կիրառում են։
Հնարավոր է, որ եթե մերոնք չունենան, ապա ՀՀ-ն կդառնա ՌԴ-ից փախած գողականների ապաստարան, ինչը ոչ միայն մեր երկրին, այլև հենց իշխող ուժերին ձեռնտու չէ։
Կամ էլ մերոնք ՌԴ հետ պայմանավորվածություն ունեն էդ հարցի շուրջ։

Ամեն դեպքում՝ շատ լղոզվածա, որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չի սահմանվում, օրինակ, "քրեական աստիճանավորում" կամ "քրեական մշակույթ" հասկացողությունները։

Հ․Գ․
Բանտն իրոք քրաեական միջավայր է, բայց ամեն մի դատապարտված չի, որ քրեական հասարակության անդամ է։

----------

Lion (14.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ շատ լղոզվածա, որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չի սահմանվում, օրինակ, "քրեական աստիճանավորում" կամ "քրեական մշակույթ" հասկացողությունները։


Մի տեղ աչքովս սահմանումն ընկել էր..

Ասենք եթե օրինակ Կուչին կամ Վառավայկի ես լսում՝ օքեյ ա:
Բայց Կռուգ՝ պիպեց՝ կանցավիկի հոդվածով կեթաս...

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ աչքին լավ էլ սահմանում ա, թե ինչն ա քրեական միջավայրը, ու Կռուգ լսելն էլ էս հոդվածով քրեականացնելու մասին պնդումները բացարձակ տուֆտաբանություն եմ համարում։


Ապ, շատ վատա սահմանում, որովհետև չի սահմանում, թե ինչ է "քրեական աստիճանակարգությունը"։ Բայց կարծում եմ, սկզբի համար մի բան պիտի լինի, որ հետո սկսեն զարգացնել։
Մենակ ունքը դզելու տեղը ատամները չքաշեն։

Իսկ էս պահը վաբշե բացումա․



> ․․․Քրեական միջավայրը ստեղծված է համարվում դրա փաստացի ձևավորման պահից՝ անկախ սույն հոդվածում նշված նպատակների փաստացի իրականացումից:


Ո՞նց են պարզելու, եթե նպատակների *փաստացի* իրականացում չկա։ Մենակ մի ձև՝ մարդ խցկեն կռուգի մեջ։ Է արդեն էնքա՜ն ունեն խցկած, որ վայթե օրենքի նախագծի ընդունումից ը կիրառումից հետո դրանք են միտինգ անելու աշխատանքը կորցնելու համար՝ "ետ բերեք քրեական խմբավորումները, բա մենք էլ ենք տուն պահում, բան ․․․"  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի տեղ աչքովս սահմանումն ընկել էր..
> 
> Ասենք եթե օրինակ Կուչին կամ Վառավայկի ես լսում՝ օքեյ ա:
> Բայց Կռուգ՝ պիպեց՝ կանցավիկի հոդվածով կեթաս...


Պետq է էդ մի տեղը օրենքներում լինի, հակառակ դեպքում՝ անհիմն է։ Բայց ոնց որ չկա։

Հ․Գ․
Կուչինը լավա երգում՝ Կռուգից լավ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Էս մի կետը, իրոք բացումա։ Ի դեպ, ԴՌ-ում էդ դրույթից օգտվողներ են եղել



> 5. Իր կողմից քրեական միջավայր ստեղծելու կամ ղեկավարելու մասին իրավապահ մարմիններին կամովին հայտնած և քրեական միջավայրի կողմից կատարված հանցանքի բացահայտմանը կամ կանխմանը նպաստած անձն ազատվում է քրեական պատասխանատվությունից, եթե նրա գործողություններն այլ հանցակազմ չեն պարունակում:


Այսինքն, եթե գրուպիրովկի անդամը մյուսի անդամներին կամ էլ իրանցականներից մեկին, որ առանց իրա գործա արել կամ ուզումա անի վառումա, ապա ազատվում է քրեական պատասխանատվությունից  :LOL: 
Էհ, ինչ օրեր են սպասվում ․․․

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ես մի քիչ ալարկոտ մարդ եմ, երկար գրառումներ չեմ սիրում անել, բայց քանի որ թեման ինձ համար մասնագիտական ա, ասեմ կարծիքս:




> Հոդված 223.1 Քրեական միջավայր ստեղծելը կամ ղեկավարելը կամ քրեական միջավայրում ներգրավվելը, կամ քրեական ենթամշակույթին հարելն ու այն տարածելը
> 1. Քրեական միջավայր ստեղծելը կամ ղեկավարելը, եթե բացակայում են սույն օրենսգրքի 223-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված հանցագործության հատկանիշները՝
> պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ վեցից տասը տարի ժամկետով՝ գույքի բռնագրավմամբ կամ առանց դրա:





> 3. Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական միջավայր է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված հատուկ վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք հակասում են կամ չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին, և որի նպատակն է սպառնալու, հարկադրելու, բռնության, հանցագործությունների կատարման կամ հանցագործությունների կատարմանը հովանավորելու, հանցավոր արարքների կատարմանն այլ անձանց ներգրավելու կամ այլ անօրինական գործողությունների միջոցով լուծել հանրային կամ մասնավոր հարցերին առնչվող վեճերը (խնդիրները) կամ ստանալ անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն:
> Քրեական միջավայրը ստեղծված է համարվում դրա փաստացի ձևավորման պահից՝ անկախ սույն հոդվածում նշված նպատակների փաստացի իրականացումից:


Նախ՝ քրեական միջավայրի սահմանումը, ինչքան էլ որ հասկանում եմ որպես մտքերի շարադրանք, որպես երևույթ, բայց իրավաբանորեն դրա մեջ հստակություն չեմ տեսնում, իրոք որ լղոզվածություն կա: Էն որ փորձել են իրավաբանական տերմինակույտով ու տրամաբանական կառուցված նախադասություններով ձևակերպում տալ, բայց ընդամենն ստացվել ա գեղարվեստական կամ վերացական բնույթի մի միտք: 
Եթե հանցավոր համագործակցության դեպքում ամեն ինչ հստակ ա, այսինքն՝ մարդիկ հավաքվում են պարբերաբար հանցագործություններ կատարելու համար, կատարում են դերաբաշխում, ստեղծում են կայուն կապ համագործակցության անդամների միջև, մշակում են պլաններ և կազմակերպչական ու գործուն մեխանիզմով էդ համագործակցությունն իրականացնում ա իրա գործունեությունը, դրա ապացուցումը, որպես հանցանք հանցավոր համագործակցություն ստեղծել/ղեկավարելը հիմնավորելը գործող քրեադատավարական ընթացակարգերով իրատեսական ա, ապա քրեական միջավայրի հետ կապված վերը շարադրված գործողությունները շատ վերացական և ապացուցման տեսանկյունից անորոշ բնույթ են կրում: Մի քանի հատվածի անդրադառնամ.

* 1. քրեական միջավայր է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը...*. ինչքան էլ հասկանալի լինի «քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ և միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձինք» արտահայտությունը, այնուամենայնիվ էդ աստիճանակարգվածությունը և հարաբերությունները որոշելու իրավաբանական չափանիշներ, որպես էդպիսիք, չկան: Այսինքն՝ քննություն կատարող մարմինն ի՞նչ փաստերի հիման վրա պետք ա գործով հաստատված համարի էդ փաստը, որ տվյալ մարդկանց խմբում կան քրեական աստիճանակարգվածություն կամ միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններ: Եթե մեր հույսը պետք ա մենակ դնենք վկաների ցուցմունքների վրա (որոնք տվյալ պարագայում միամիտ զբաղմունք կլինի, եթե մտածենք, որ կգտնվեն էդպիսի վկաներ, որոնք նման ցուցմունքներ կտան), ապա զուտ միայն մեկ կամ մի քանի հոգու ցուցմունքները, որ էսինչ խմբում կա նմանատիպ աստիճանակարգվածություն կամ տվյալ բնույթի հարաբերություններ, դատական հեռանկար չունի, որովհետև մեղավորությունը պետք ա հիմնված լինի ապացույցների համակցության վրա: Եթե որոշ հանցագործությունների դեպքում էդ համակցությունն ստանալը հաջողվում ա դեպքի վայրում մնացած հետքերի, նաև գործով ստացված առարկաների, փաստաթղթերի, կատարված փորձաքննությունների ու այլ դատավարական գործողությունների արդյունքում, ապա քրեական աստիճանակարգվածության կամ միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերությունների առկայությունն ապացուցելը մի տեսակ հեռու ա թվում իրականից: Հո գողագաններին հարցաքննելիս քֆուր ուտել չեն պարտավորեցնելու, որ ճիշտ են պնդում աստիճանակարգվածության և հարաբերությունների նման բնույթի բացակայության մասին, որովհետև գողագանը թքած ունի, թե իրան կարա սպառնա սուտ ցուցմունք տալու համար նախատեսված պատասխանատվությունը, դա չի կարա իրան պարտադրող հանգամանք լինի, որ ճիշտ հայտնի գործող խմբում առկա հարաբերությունները, նա ուրիշ արժեհամակարգի կրող ա, ընդե մենակ _ճիշտն_ ա, ընդե մենակ քֆուր ուտելու տակ են ճիշտն ասում (չնայած շատ դեպքերում չեն էլ ասում, դա ուրիշ թեմա ա):

Հա, իհարկե, լավ կլիներ, որ նման գործիքակազմ լիներ քրեական դատավարությունում՝ տվյալ հոդվածի իմաստով քրեական աստիճանակարգվածությունն ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերությունները հիմնավորելու, այդպիսով նաև հանցանքի կատարումն ապացուցելու համար, բայց ես որ պրակտիկայում չեմ պատկերացնում դրանց ապացուցումը: Սա նման ա էն բազմաթիվ վարչական իրավախախտումներին, որոնց մասին հոդվածներ կան, երբեմն նաև սարսափելի սանկցիաներով, բայց չեն գործում, որովհետև արձանագրման և ընթացք տալու համար գործուն մեխանիզմներ չկան կամ էդ հոդվածներն ինքնին անհեթեթություն են: Ասածս բնականաբար չի նշանակում, թե քրեական միջավայրը համարում եմ նորմալ կամ ընդունելի երևույթ, բայց փաստացի մեր քրեական օրենսգրքում կան բազմաթիվ հոդվածներ, որոնցից որոշները բնականաբար կատարած կլինեն կամ կպատրաստվեն կատարել քրեական միջավայրին հարող անձինք, իսկ առկա հոդվածներով նախատեսված հանցանքներ կատարելու համար արդեն իսկ կա հնարավորություն նրանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու: Էս դեպքում ո՞ւմ ա պետք ինչ-որ վերացական դիսպոզիցիա պարունակող նոր հոդվածներ ներմուծելը քրեական օրենսգիրք, եղածներն ինչո՞վ չեն հերիք: Իսկ քրեական ենթամշակույթի դեմ պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ կողմից կարելի ա սկսել, օրինակ, դպրոցում կրթությունից կամ մեր բոլորիս կողմից շատ սիրելի «գործ տալու» ինստիտուտը խրախուսելուց, նյութապես շահագրգռելուց (էս վերջինն էլ բայց էնքան էլ արդյունավետ չի, եթե համապատասխան զսպման, չարաշահումների ռիսկը չնվազեցնեն) կամ էլ այլ միջոցներով, այլ ոչ թե հանցագործների փոխհարաբերությունները քրեականացնել, թե ինչ ա՝ պայքարում ենք քրեական ենթամշակույթի դեմ: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ոչ արդյունավետ միջոց են ընտրել էդ պայքարի համար:

* 2. ...գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված հատուկ վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք հակասում են կամ չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին... .* ստեղ էլ ակնհայտ ա, թե ինչ մանիպուլյատիվ տերմինաբանական աճպարարությամբ ա փորձ կատարվել շունչ հաղորդել ըստ էության միս ու արյուն չունեցող հոդվածին, ենթադրյալ հանցագործության տեսակին: Ես որ իմ պրակտիկայում չեմ հանդիպել պետության կողմից սահմանած վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին: Եթե հրդեհային կամ տեխնիկական անվտանգության կանոնները հստակ սահմանված են ու դրանց խախտման փաստը ճշտելու համար կարող ենք բացել, կարդալ և պարզել՝ խախտվել ա արդյոք էս կամ էն կանոնը, ապա պետության կողմից սահմանած վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններ արտահայտությունները կոնկրետ փաստաթղթով ամրագրված չեն: Միգուցե ես սխալվում եմ, եթե կան, խնդրում եմ, եթե իմացող կա, լուսավորի: Իսկ եթե նախատեսվող հոդվածում առկա սահմանումով նկատի ունեն Սահմանադրությամբ, քրեական, վարչական, քաղաքացիական և այլ օրենքներով սահմանված, էս կամ էն իրավախախտումը կատարելու արգելքները, ապա էլի որոշակի չի դառնում, թե հատկապես որ կանոնները նկատի ունեն: Ասենք անզգույշ հանցագործությունների համար էլ ա օրենքն արգելք սահմանել, որ համապատասխան անփույթ կամ ինքնավստահ արարքից կարա հանրորեն վտանգավոր հետևանք վրա հասնի, որի համար քրեական պատասխանատվություն առաջ գա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե անձինք անզգույշ հանցանքների իմաստով կարան քրեական միջավայր ստեղծեն: Քրեական իրավունքի առանձնահատկություններից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ դա պահանջում ա ձևակերպումների, սահմանումների հստակություն, որոշակիություն, որովհետև տարընթերցումների տեղիք տվող կամ անորոշ ձևակերպումների հիման վրա հնարավոր չի անձին քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել. դա մի պարզ կանոնով, որ չփարատված կասկածները մեկնաբանվում են հօգուտ կասկածյալի կամ մեղադրյալի: Նենց որ էս մասով էլ իմ կարծիքն էն ա, որ էս հոդվածով մարդուն դատելու համար բավականաչափ հստակեցված չեն էն վարքագծի կանոնները, որոնք համապարտադիր են ու սահմանված են պետության կողմից:

*3. որի նպատակն է սպառնալու, հարկադրելու, բռնության, հանցագործությունների կատարման կամ հանցագործությունների կատարմանը հովանավորելու, հանցավոր արարքների կատարմանն այլ անձանց ներգրավելու կամ այլ անօրինական գործողությունների միջոցով լուծել հանրային կամ մասնավոր հարցերին առնչվող վեճերը (խնդիրները) կամ ստանալ անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն.* առաջին կետում նշածս կերպ կարող եմ մեկնաբանել, որ էդ թվարկված գործողությունների նպատակը հիմնավորելը խիստ կասկածելի հավանական ա: Եթե անձը դիմում ա իրավապահ մարմիններին, որ իրան սպառնացել են, դրա համար արդեն իսկ կա քրեական պատասխանատվություն (ՀՀ ՔՕ 137-րդ հոդված), եթե հարկադրանքի մասին ա հայտարարում, էլի՝ կախված հարկադրանքի բնույթից, առկա են համապատասխան պատասխանատվության միջոցներ (օրինակ՝ շորթման հոդվածը՝ 182, հարկադրանքի տակ կատարված հանցանքը չի համարվում հանցանք, իսկ էդ հանցանքի կատարման համար պատասխանատվության ենթարկվում ա հարկադրողը՝ որպես կատարող), բռնության դեպքում՝ նայած թե ինչ բնույթի վնասվածք ա պատճառվել, կան համապատասխան հոդվածներ (ՔՕ 104, 112-118 և այլն)... Շարքը չշարունակեմ, որովհետև նկարագրված յուրաքանչյուր գործողության համար արդեն իսկ կան հստակ ամրագրում ստացած և առավել կենդանի, գործող հոդվածներ ու պատասխանատվության այլ միջոցներ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հարցեր, խնդիրներ լուծելուն, դրանք հովանավորելուն, դրանք լրիվ տեղավորվում են ցանկացած հանցագործության կազմակերպման*, դրչության** կամ օժանդակության*** սահմանումներում: Հետևաբար անհեթեթ ու անիմաստ եմ համարում նման հոդվածի գոյությունը:

Իսկ Կռուգի մշակութային ժառանգությունը, բերդում սարքված զանազան թզբեխները, խաչերն ու քրեական աշխարհին առնչություն ունեցող նմանատիպ այլ երևույթներ արվեստի գործեր են ինչ-որ իմաստով: Արվեստի համար էլ որ դատեցին, ուրեմն ռաշկայի հակատրամաբանական օրենքների ուղով ենք ընթանալու, իսկ ես ահավոր հակակրանք ունեմ ռուսական որոշ անասուն ու ողջախոհության սահմանները շատ խորը հատած օրենքների նկատմամբ, որոնցից ամենացայտուններն են էքստրեմիզմի (ռուսական օրենքի պրակտիկ տրամաբանությամբ, որ ամեն մի ցուցարարի կամ այլ անձի կարան դատեն էդ հոդվածով, եթե պետք ա), հավատացյալների զգացմունքները վիրավորելու համար մարդկանց դատելը (ՀՀ օրենքներում նման հանցանքներ, զանցանքներ չկան):

*
ՀՀ ՔՕ 38-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մաս. Կազմակերպիչ է համարվում այն անձը, ով կազմակերպել կամ ղեկավարել է հանցանքի կատարումը, ինչպես նաև ստեղծել է կազմակերպված խումբ կամ հանցավոր համագործակցություն կամ ղեկավարել է դրանք:

**
ՀՀ ՔՕ 38-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ մաս. Դրդիչ է համարվում այն անձը, ով մեկ ուրիշ անձի դրդել է հանցանք կատարելու՝ համոզելու, նյութապես շահագրգռելու, սպառնալիքի միջոցով կամ այլ եղանակով:

***
ՀՀ ՔՕ 38-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մաս. Օժանդակող է համարվում այն անձը, ով հանցագործությանն օժանդակել է խորհուրդներով, ցուցումներով, տեղեկատվություն կամ միջոցներ, գործիքներ տրամադրելով կամ խոչընդոտները վերացնելով, ինչպես նաև այն անձը, ով նախապես խոստացել է պարտակել հանցագործին, հանցագործության միջոցները կամ գործիքները, հանցագործության հետքերը կամ հանցավոր ճանապարհով ձեռք բերված առարկաները, ինչպես նաև այն անձը, ով նախապես խոստացել է ձեռք բերել կամ իրացնել այդպիսի առարկաները:

----------

Freeman (18.11.2019), Lion (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019), Շինարար (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոնը իզուր էլ անհանգստանում ա: Հիմա Կռուգի տակ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին ա գիրք գրում, Մաիսեևի տակ էլ Պապ թագավորի մասին հիմա էլ կգրի: Ինչ ա եղել որ....


Ինձ լսի գրքում մի հոգի տրանսգենդեր պարթևի կերպար կմտցնի, որը իրա պիղծ ոտքը դնում ա հայոց հողի վրա, ու Տիգրանը սրի մեկ հարվածով իրան սարքում ա .... ավանդական հայ քրիստոնյա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ լսի գրքում մի հոգի տրանսգենդեր պարթևի կերպար կմտցնի, որը իրա պիղծ ոտքը դնում ա հայոց հողի վրա, ու Տիգրանը սրի մեկ հարվածով իրան սարքում ա .... ավանդական հայ քրիստոնյա:


Ինչ լավա, որ քեզ չի լսում  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ լսի գրքում մի հոգի տրանսգենդեր պարթևի կերպար կմտցնի, որը իրա պիղծ ոտքը դնում ա հայոց հողի վրա, ու Տիգրանը սրի մեկ հարվածով իրան սարքում ա .... ավանդական հայ քրիստոնյա:


Ապեր, տուֆտա սրաբանելու տեղը վերևի գրածը կարդա, կարողա մի բան օգուտ լինի...

----------

Տրիբուն (15.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ռուսաստանն արդեն ունի էդ օրենքները և լավ էլ հավեսով կիրառում են։
> ․․․


Ահա, մեկ էլ Ռուսաստանն ա օրենքի երկիր, որտեղ մարդը մեծագույն արժեք ա ու օրենքի կիրառությունն էլ ադեկվատ, մնում է մենք էլ սովորենք:
«Հավեսով կիառում են»,  դե բա իհարկե :Ճ

----------

Lion (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, տուֆտա սրաբանելու տեղը վերևի գրածը կարդա, կարողա մի բան օգուտ լինի...


Չէ, ես մենակ քո գրածներն եմ կարդում: Համ ճնշումին ա լավ, համ շաքարին, համ գեմառոյին:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.11.2019), Ծլնգ (15.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ահա, մեկ էլ Ռուսաստանն ա օրենքի երկիր, որտեղ մարդը մեծագույն արժեք ա ու օրենքի կիրառությունն էլ ադեկվատ, մնում է մենք էլ սովորենք:
> «Հավեսով կիառում են»,  դե բա իհարկե :Ճ


Իմ գրածի հետ կապ ուներ մենակ տեքստը  :Dntknw: 

Քո խաթր կփոխեմ` "...անհավես կիրառում են ...": Սարկազմը շեշտեմ` օրենքը կիրառեը հավեսով չպիտի լինի, իսկ ՌԴ-ում հավեսով են կիրառում` երբ հավես են ունենում, կիրառում են  :Wink: 

Իրականում իմ լեքսուսին չի, թե Ռուսաստանը ինչ երկիրա, հավեսովա կիրառում, թե անհավես: Ես չեմ ասում, որ մենք իրանցից սովորում ենք: Ես ասում եմ, որ միգուցե մենք ստիպված կամ պարտավորված ենք էդ օրենքը մեր մոտ ընդունում:
Արձանագրել եմ փաստը` ՌԴ-ն մերոնց նախագծի հետ համարյա բառացի կրկնվող օրենքներ ունի: Ու կիրառում է` ում համարում են "օրենքով գող" կամ "քրեական հեղինակություն", ձերբակալում են: Արդեն մի քանի տասնյակ մարդ են ձերբակալել: Թե դա լավ է, թե վատ` ոլորտի մասնագետներ ու "մասնագետներ" կան, թող իրենք պատասխանեն:

Հ.Գ.
Մեկ էլ ԱՄՆ-ում ա չէ մարդը մեծագույն արժեք?  :LOL: 
Արժեքա, թե չէ չգիտեմ, բայց որ ապրանքի պես գին ունի, էդ հաստատա: Սա անձնավորված չեմ ասում, զուտ ընդհանուր ստերեոտիպա:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, ես մենակ քո գրածներն եմ կարդում: Համ ճնշումին ա լավ, համ շաքարին, համ գեմառոյին:


Արաա, էս ինչ վատառողջ վիճակում ես? Մանավանդ վերջինը: Ես էլ ասում եմ, խի ես տենց նյարդային ու "տարրական ճշմարդություները" չես ուզում ընդունել  :Smile: 

Քեզ մենակ Թոթը կըփրգի: Կարևորը. հետը շաքար խառնած չլինի, տակը կպած չլինի, քաշողն էլ դաշնակ կամ քոչարյանական չըլնի  :Smile:

----------

Lion (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արաա, էս ինչ վատառողջ վիճակում ես? Մանավանդ վերջինը: Ես էլ ասում եմ, խի ես տենց նյարդային ու "տարրական ճշմարդություները" չես ուզում ընդունել 
> 
> Քեզ մենակ Թոթը կըփրգի: Կարևորը. հետը շաքար խառնած չլինի, տակը կպած չլինի, քաշողն էլ դաշնակ կամ քոչարյանական չըլնի


Խուն, խուն․․․ ամեն օր 20 աղոթք Խուին

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խուն, խուն․․․ ամեն օր 20 աղոթք Խուին


Կամ երկու երգ Կռուտոյից ․․․ որ դուխս տեղը մնա։

----------


## Varzor

> Կամ երկու երգ Կռուտոյից ․․․ որ դուխս տեղը մնա։


Կռուտոյն ու Խուն իրար մի խառնի` պերեդոզ կտա, Թոթի լանջերից վեր կսավառնես  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կամ երկու երգ Կռուտոյից ․․․ որ դուխս տեղը մնա։


Կռուտոյից շատ-շատ մանկական սերդ հիշես..

Կատաստրոֆիկ դուխի համար խնդրեմ.

----------


## Varzor

> Կռուտոյից շատ-շատ մանկական սերդ հիշես..
> Կատաստրոֆիկ դուխի համար խնդրեմ.


Էս պիտի Տական երգերի թեմայում դնեիր  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ժողովուրդ ջան զսպվածության կոչ եմ անում

----------

John (18.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, պարոն վարչապետը տնտեսական հարցերով ու մեկ էլ հռետորաբանության հարցերով խորհրդականներ չունի՞, որ իրեն
բացատրեն, թե ընդդիմություն ինչ նկատի ունի «ֆիսկալ կանոններ» ասելով, ու որ արդեն հեղափոխական պաթոսով ու բղավոցներով ելույթները մեղմ ասած լավ չեն նայվում ու պրոդուկտիվ չեն։ Ու, որ «գիտահետազոտական-միտահետազոտական» բղավելով, նմանվում է տգետ մարդու :Ճ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, պարոն վարչապետը տնտեսական հարցերով ու մեկ էլ հռետորաբանության հարցերով խորհրդականներ չունի՞, որ իրեն
> բացատրեն, թե ընդդիմություն ինչ նկատի ունի «ֆիսկալ կանոններ» ասելով, ու որ արդեն հեղափոխական պաթոսով ու բղավոցներով ելույթները մեղմ ասած լավ չեն նայվում ու պրոդուկտիվ չեն։ Ու, որ «գիտահետազոտական-միտահետազոտական» բղավելով, նմանվում է տգետ մարդու :Ճ


Երեկ Թանդիլյանի հարցազրույցն էի նայում, Նիկոլինը չէի տեսել, ու ինձ էլ էր տենց տվում, բայց հիմա էս տեսանյութի սկիզբը նայելով, ու համեմատելով Թանդիլյանինի հետ կարծիքս փոխվավ։
Ես չգիտեմ, թե էդ ֆիսկալ կանոններն ինչ են, ու Թանդիլյանն էլ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ խուսափեց դա բացատրելուց։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ հենց էն ա, ինչի մասին ստեղ Նիկոլն ասում ա։ Այսինքն կան ինչ որ տնտեսագիտական կանոններ, որոնց հիման վրա նրանք էդ բարձրացումներին դեմ են։ Բայց ուղիղ կերպով չեն շարադրում, որտև հասկանում են, թե ինչ կլնի իրանց ռեյտինգը։ 

Էն դեպքում, որ եթե իսկականից տենց բան կա, հակառակը, պտի գրագետ բացատրեին, հիմնավորեին, ոչ թե Նիկոլի ասած, տերմինակոխ անեին։

----------


## Lion

Սկիզբը անկասկած դեմագագիա էր, բայց էն գյուղատնտեսական աջակցության պահերը, եթե ճիշտ են, հիանալի, ընտիր բաներ են...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեկ Թանդիլյանի հարցազրույցն էի նայում, Նիկոլինը չէի տեսել, ու ինձ էլ էր տենց տվում, բայց հիմա էս տեսանյութի սկիզբը նայելով, ու համեմատելով Թանդիլյանինի հետ կարծիքս փոխվավ։
> Ես չգիտեմ, թե էդ ֆիսկալ կանոններն ինչ են, ու Թանդիլյանն էլ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ խուսափեց դա բացատրելուց։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ հենց էն ա, ինչի մասին ստեղ Նիկոլն ասում ա։ Այսինքն կան ինչ որ տնտեսագիտական կանոններ, որոնց հիման վրա նրանք էդ բարձրացումներին դեմ են։ Բայց ուղիղ կերպով չեն շարադրում, որտև հասկանում են, թե ինչ կլնի իրանց ռեյտինգը։ 
> 
> Էն դեպքում, որ եթե իսկականից տենց բան կա, հակառակը, պտի գրագետ բացատրեին, հիմնավորեին, ոչ թե Նիկոլի ասած, տերմինակոխ անեին։


Ես էլ Թանդիլյանինը նոր լսեցի, քչից շատից վայթե բացատրում է, թե ինչն է խնդիրը։ Գոյություն ունեն կանոններ, որոնցով կարգավորվում են այս կամ այն պետական ծախսերի ու պարտքերի սահմանները, որոնց նպատակը երկարաժամկետ ֆինանսական կայուն զարգացումը ապահովելն է, կամ, այլ կերպ ասած՝ ֆինանսական ցնցումներից  ապահովվածությունը։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ասում է, որ կապիտալ ներդրումներն ու խոստացվող ՀՆԱ-ն խիստ պահպանողական են, այսինքն նախկինից շատ բան չի փոխվել։ 
Տրիբուն ախպերը սրա մասնագետնա, հույս ունեմ ավելի մարդավարի կբացատրի, կամ ինձ կուղղի։ 
Ու նման է, որ կառվարությունը խախտել է սահմանաչափերը հերիք չի, վերլուծություններով էլ ոնց որ չի ուզում զբաղվել, որ համապատասխան շտկումներ իրականանցի, իսկ Փաշինյանը «տերմինակոխ» ա եղել։ Այսինքն վիճակը խայտառակոտ ա թվում, այսինքն Փաշինյանը ադեկվատ տնտեսական խորհրդատվություն՝ նման է, որ չի ստանում, ու ստիպված հակադարձում է հիսթերիկ պոռթուկմներով, կամ վիճակը արդարացնում է աշխատավարձի բարձրացումով։ Աշխատավարձի բարձրացումը լավ բան է, բայց խիստ հարցական է, որ  աշխատավարձի բարձրացումը տնտեսական կայունության հետ կապ ունի, կամ դրան կօգնի, այսինքն՝ տարբեր թեմաներ են։ 
Թանդիլյանը, որ Սինոփսիսում էր, ես իր թրեյինգներից մեկին էլ մասնակցել եմ (էթիկայի թեմայով էր, կարծեմ), ու շատ խելացի մարդ ա, ես հարգում եմ իրեն։
Ես պարագայում ես կարծում եմ, որ վարչապետի վերաբերմունքը ադեկվատ չի ու լավ կլինի վարչապետը թարկի մակերեսային վերաբերմունքը։ Մի հատ հանքարդյունաբերության վրա էր բլթացրել, հիմա էլ տնտեսության կառավարման հետ կապված սենց անլուրջ վերաբերմունք, կարան խոշոր սյուրպրիզներ լինեն, էդ ժամանակ էլ բղավելու թեմա չի ունենա, Սահակաշվիլու պես գալստուկը կսկի ծամել։ Իմ կարծիքով շատ հաճելի կլիներ, որ վարչապետը փորձեր հավասարակշռված ձևով հասկանալ, թե ընդդիմությունը ինչից ա բողոքում, ենթադրություններ անելու, կամ դեմագոգիայով («չեք ուզում, որ աշխատավարձները բարձրանան», WTF???) զբաղվելու տեղը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գլխանց ասեմ, որ Մանեն ճիշտ ա։  :LOL:  Չնայած մի քանի բայցեր կան, որոնց մասին ստորև կխոսեմ։ Ու ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ բյուջետային հանձնաժողովի նախագահը Մանեի պես հավասարակշռված ու գրագետ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա, քանի որ ինքը իրա ֆունկցիան, այն է բյուջետային գործընթացի նկատմաբ պառլամենտական վերահսկողությունը, շատ լավ իրականացնում ա։ Էտ շատ կարևոր ա ու շատ վատ կլիներ, որ իրա տեղը բուշլատի թև լիներ, որ կառավարությունն ինչ բյուջե բերեր, պեչատեին ու ճամփեին։ 

Հիմա նախ ասեմ ինչ ա ֆիսկալ կանոնը։ 

Ֆիսկան կանոնները նրա համար են, որ անկախ քաղաքական իրավիճակից, կառավարությունը վարի պատասխանատու ֆիսկալ քաղաքականություն։ Այսինքն, օրինակ, չբռնի ու ընտրություններից մի տարի առաջ աշխատավարձերը ու թաշակները կրկնապատկի, պարտքը մեծացնի, բոլոր ասեն օօօօօ, ընտրություններում հաղթի, հետո երկրին կանգնեցի փաստի առաջ։ Էս կանոնները լինում պարտքային, դեֆիցիտային, ծախսային կամ սրանց տարբեր կոմբինացիաներով։ Նաև լինում են (1) կանխարգելիչ, որ նախօրոք թույլ չտան իրավիճակը դուրս կա հսկողությունից, ու (2) կոռոկտիվ, այսինքն, եթե իրավիճակը դուրս ա եկել հսկողությունից, ապա միջոցառումներ ձեռնարկեն, որ հետ բերեն։ Ասեմ, որ էս կաննոների կիրառումը նաև կարա հակասության մեջ մտնի ընթացիկ տնտեսական իրավիճակի հետ ու տնտեսական զարգացման վրա հակառակ ազդեցություն ունենա, այսինքն լինի պռոցիկլիկ հակացիկլիկ լինելու փոխարեն։ Բայց էս արդեն երկար ու բարդ փիլիսոփայություն ա, չխորանամ։ 

Պարզության համար մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ․ ԵՄ երկրներում, գործում ա Stability and Growth Pact-ով հաստատված ա երկու պարզ կանոն, դեֆիցիտը պիտի չանցնի ՀՆԱ 3%-ը, պարտքը՝ 60%-ը։ Ու էս ցուցանիշները ոնց որ կողմնորոշիչ լինեն աշխարհի մնացած երկրների համար։ Բայց էս պակտից 20 տարի ա անցել, ու խնդիրնրը բարդացել են, մի քիչ էլ փորձագետներն են բարդացրել, մի քիչ էլ պերեդոզ են արել, ու տեղեր կա որ սկսել են քարկապ ընկնել, օրինակ Հայաստանում  :LOL: 

ՀԻմա, ՀՀ Բյուջետայն համակարգի օրենքը հոդված 21-ը սահմանում ա մեր ֆիսկալ կանոնները։ Ունենք երեք հատ կանխարգելիչ կանոն, երեք հատ էլ կոռեկտիվ կանոն։ Բայց բոլոր կանոնները կառուցված են պարտքի կանոնի կողքերը, որ երբերք թույլ չտան, որ պարտքը անցնի 60%-ը։ Խախտվել ա հետևյալ կանխարգելիչ կանոնը․ 



> Եթե սույն օրենքով սահմանված կարգով Ազգային ժողով ներկայացվող առաջիկա տարվա պետական բյուջեի մասին օրենքի նախագծում կառավարության պարտքը նախորդ տարվա դեկտեմբերի 31-ի դրությամբ գերազանցել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախորդ տարվա համախառն ներքին արդյունքի`
> 
> ա) 40 տոկոսը, ապա կապիտալ ծախսերը պետք է լինեն դեֆիցիտից (պակասուրդից) ոչ պակաս.
> 
> բ) *50 տոկոսը, ապա, բացի սույն հոդվածի 8.2-րդ մասի «ա» կետի պահանջից, ընթացիկ ծախսերի (առանց կառավարության պարտքի սպասարկման ծախսերի) աճի առավելագույն չափը նախորդ տարվա ընթացիկ ծախսերի փաստացի ծավալի համեմատությամբ սահմանում է կառավարությունը՝ հիմք ընդունելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համախառն ներքին արդյունքի նախորդ տարիների երկարաժամկետ աճերը*.
> 
> գ) 60 տոկոսը, ապա, բացի սույն հոդվածի 8.2-րդ մասի «ա» կետի պահանջից, ընթացիկ ծախսերի (առանց կառավարության պարտքի սպասարկման ծախսերի) աճի առավելագույն չափը նախորդ տարվա ընթացիկ ծախսերի փաստացի ծավալի համեմատությամբ և ընթացիկ ծախսերի ընդհանուր ծավալի հարաբերակցությունը հարկային եկամուտներին սահմանում է կառավարությունը՝ հիմք ընդունելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համախառն ներքին արդյունքի նախորդ տարիների երկարաժամկետ աճերը:


2018-ից սկսած կառավարությունը որոշում ա ընդունել, որով ընթացիկ ծախսերի տարեկան աճի սահմանաչափերը որոշել ա։ Բայց ստացվել ա աբսուրդ վիճակ, ու Նիկոլը ճիշտ ա, որ սկսել են իրոք ավելի շատ փող հավաքել ու կարան առանց ռիսկի ընթացիկ ծախսերը, այսինքն օրինակ աշխատավարձերը բարձրացնեն առանց պարտքային ռիսկի, բայց ստացվում ա, որ կառավարության որոշման սահմանչափերն անցնում են, այսինքն իտոգում օրենքի խախտում են անում, այսիքն Մանեն ա ճիշտ։ 

Ամփոփեմ․․․․
Մանեն իրա ֆունկցիան շատ ճիշտ ու տեղին կատարում ա, ու քանի որ Հայաստանում ֆիսկալ վերահսկողությունը Բյուջետային հանձնաժողովն ա անում (երկրներ կան, որ սրա համար հատուկ ֆիսկալ հանձնաժողով ունեն, fiscal council) ինքը պարտավոր ա էս հարցը բարձրացնել։ Բայց, սխալ ա անում, որ ՔրՕր-ով ա վախացնում, քանի որ սենց հարցերը ՔրՕր-ով չեն լուծվում։ Կառավարություն-ԱԺ դիալոգով են լուծվում։  

Նիկոլը ճիշտ ա, որ կանոնը ներկա իրավիճակին չի բավարարում, բայց սխալ ա, որ Մանեին փաստացի մեղադրում ա, իրա ֆունկցիան լավ իրականացնելու մեջ։ 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ասեմ, որ շատ նորմալ պրոցես ա, որը հենց կոչվում ա հակակշիռների ու վերահսկողության մեխանիզմների աշխատանք։ Շատ տխուր կլիներ, որ Մանեն բերանը ջուր առած նստեր կամ Նիկոլը բացատրություններ չտար, ինչքան էլ որ համ մեղադրանքը համ բացատրությունները իրանց մեջ անարդարության տարրեր են պարունակում։

----------

Varzor (19.11.2019), Գաղթական (18.11.2019), Ծլնգ (18.11.2019), Հայկօ (19.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.11.2019), Վիշապ (18.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Իսկ ես կասեի երկուսն էլ սխալ են, բայց առաջինը Թանդիլյանն ա սխալ։ Հելնում ա բողոքախառը մունաթոտ ճառ ա ասում. սքան տոկոս ընդե, էսքան տոկոս ստե, ճանապարհ առանց կահավորանքի, ֆիսկալ կանոն առանց կոնտեքստի, կապիտալ ծախսերի թերակատարում՝ տոկոսախառը անցածներով համեմատելով, աճը բացարձակ չէ, այլ համեմատական աճի հետ, բայց էսքան տոկոս, ու ընդեղ վրայից կառավարության որոշում... բայց եթե չանեք, քրեական պատասխանատվության կկանչենք, էղա՞վ, ՔՕ-ով հարցը կլուծենք, մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ Քրեական օրենսգրքով։

Մարդ որ ֆիսկալ կանոնադրության մասնագետ լինի ու այդ բյուջեի նախագիծը անգիր սերտած, մեկ ա կխառնվի Մանեի սենց արագի մեջ տոկոսներ իրար վրա շուռ տալով ու ավելը բահի հետ խառնելով։ Նիկոլն էլ նստած լսում ա, ու վայթե էդ ամբողջ ճառի մեջ մենակ «ֆիսկալ կանոններ» բառակապակցությունն ա հասկանում (դրա համար էլ մենակ էդ կարողացավ կրկնել), ու մեկ էլ վերջում՝ քրեկան պատասխանատվության կհրավիրենք... ու մտածում ա՝ էդ ո՞ւմ, ի՞մ կառավարությա՞ն նախարարի՞ն՝ զվիզդեց... ու քցում բռնում ա՝ դու չգիտեմ ինչ ՔՕ-ով պատասխանատվության ես կանչելու, բայց էս ա քեզ ու քո ամբողջ կուսակցությանը նենց քաղաքական պատասխանատվության հրավիրեմ, որ ատամներդ սարսռա, ու հանում ա արևին ա փռում Մանեին իր ամբողջ կուսակցության ու վաբշե ընդդիմության հետ։ Չեմ զարմանա, որ հենց սրա պատճառով Լուսավորները մյուս ընտրություններին բորտում մնամ, որտև դեռ երկար այդ մազոլի վրա կանգնելու են, որ Մանեն ուզում էր տերմինակող տոկոսախառը ճառով մարդկանց աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը կանխի։

Բլյա, բան ունես ասելու, բացատրի, թե ասելիքդ ինչ ա, ոչ թե թվա-տոկոսակոխ արա, ու մի հատ փորձի տարանջատես՝ որտեղ ինչ ֆիսկալ կանոն ես կիրառում, ու ինչի հետ համաձայն չես։ Թե չէ ինչ որ ռեֆերենսներ ա անում, թե հանձնաժողովում իրար ոնց չեն հասկացել, ու մուննաթ ա գալիս նաև էդ մասով, բայց մի հատ էլ ասում ա՝ սաղ, լսում եք՝ սաղ սխալ եք անում, ու ձեզ դատի ենք տալու... վերջինն էլ մի երկու անգամ վրից կրկնում ա, որ ոչ մեկի մոտ հարց չմնա, թե ով ա ստեղ մեղավորը, ու ով ա նակազատ անողը։ Տո բան ունես ասելու, հանգիստ տոնով բացատրի, ասա որ՝ կողմ ենք աշխատավարձերը բարձրացնելու, բայց էս մի բանով կարծես գոյություն ունեցող կանոնին չեք համապատասխանում։ Եկեք փորձենք իրար հետ աշխատել, տեսնենք էդ կանոնն ա, որ մեզ պադնոժկա ա տալիս, թե ձեր բյուջեում կարանք մի երկու թիվ էս կողմ էն կողմ տեղափոխենք, որ համ բադերը ողջ լինեն, համ էլ գայելրը՝ կուշտ։ Չէ, պետք ա մի հատ ամպագոռգոռ ոչինչ չարտահայտող թվակույտ բոցել, մի հատ էլ մուննաթ գալ, որ չեք լսում, բայց մենք ձեզ նակազատ կանենք։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա, Մանեն իսկապես հավատո՞ւմ ա, որ սենց բանով կարա ՔՕ-ով պաշտոնեական լիազորությունների չարաշահում կարի նախարարի վրա, թե՞ ուղղակի քաղաքականություն ա խաղում։ Ու չգիտես էլ որն ա ավելի վատը, բայց համենայն դեպս Նիկոլը մի հատ հասկացրեց, թե այդտեղ նստածներից միակ քաղաքական գործիչը ով ա մնում։ Էն կառավարության ծրագրի ընդունման ժամանակ էլ էի ասել, որ Նիկոլի հետ վտանգավոր են սենց խաղերը, որտև էդ մարդը ամբողջ իր կյանքը սրանով ա զբաղված (անգլերեն սրան ասում են՝ buys ink by the barrel), ու սրանց բոլորին կհավքի կտանի ծով՝ ծարավա-ցամաք հետ կբերի, անկախ նրանից, թե Թանդիլյանի թվերն ու կանոնապաշտությունը իրավացի ա, թե չէ։

Իսկ ընդհանուր. ցավալի ա, որ պոպուլիզմը այդքան հալած եղի տեղ ուտվում ա։  Բայց դե դա նաև նրանից ա, որ գործող գաղափարական ընդդիմության չկա, դրա համար էլ անգաղափար պոպուլիզմը բուսնում-ծաղկում-բազմանում ա։

Հ.Գ.
Կապիտալ ծախսերի կատարողականի մոմենտով էլ՝ գիտեի որ ցածր ա կատարողականը այս տարի լինելու, բայց Մանեի թվերից մի քիչ շոկ ապրեցի... աչքիս սրանք ուղղակի չեն կարում ծախսել. ոչ թե տգետ են, այլ տուպը բոլոր կանոններին որ հետևես՝ տենդեր-մենդեր, հասկանաս ով ում բարեկամն ա, վրեդ խաղ են խաղում, թե չէ, տակները կոռուպցիայի ու բնապահպանական ռիսկեր կան թե չէ, ու տենց, տակը ժամանակ չի մնում, որ ծախսես։ Ու հնարավոր ա նախկինների համար սա խնդիր չի եղել, որտև սրա սանիքի անտառի մեջտեղը գտնվող դաչին ճանապարհ գցելը էն մյուսի քավորի ճանապարհաշինարարական դախլով եռապատիկ գնով սղցրել են գնացել ա՝ կանոնները արհեստական թքել կպցնելով։ Ու հիմա սրանք նաև համպատրաստից էլ խեցգետնու դիրքով են կանգնել. շինում-շինում են ճանապարհները, բայց նախորդների դրա կես չափ ճանապարհների մեկ երրորդի գումարը չեն կարում վրեն ծախսեն... ուրիշ կերպ այդ թվերը ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում, երեք եռամսյակում նախատեսված կապիտալ ծախսերի 30% կարգի կատարում?! Բայց դե ավելի լավ ա չկատարեն քան աննպատակ վատնվի՝ առանց տնտեսական խթանների, ոնցոր նախկինների ժամանակ (աչքիս Թովմասյանի հոր կտուրի վերանորոգումն էլ էր պետական կապիտալ ծախս)։

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով, անկախ նրանից, թե ում թվերն են ճիշտ, «երկխոսության» էս ֆորմատից հեչ քաղաքակրթության ու կառուցողականության հոտ չի գալիս: Ու վարչապետը լինելով ավելի բարձր դիրքում, առաջին հերթին պիտի սկսի իրենից՝ պիտի թարկի ճղճղոցը, ու եթե մի բան չի հասկանում թող հարց տա, կամ խնդրի պարզաբանել, կամ էլ 
հանգիստ տոնով մարդավարի բացատրի իրենց մոտեցումը: Ու լավ կլինի էս ԱԺ-ով ու կառավարությունով մի հատ էթիկա ու «crucial conversations» տիպի թրեյնինգ անցնեն, որ իրար ժամանակ ու ներվեր չվատնեն ու կոլխոզի մակարդակից դուրս գան։

----------

Բարեկամ (20.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Ծլնգ ջան, իրավիճակը ես սենց եմ տեսնում․ 

- Մանեն իրա մաքս 10 րոպեանոց ամփոփիչ ելույթում ասեց, որ էս հարցը մի քանի անգամ ու մանրամասն քննարկվել ա հանձնաժողովում, վայթեմ նույնիսկ գրել են ՄինՖինին, և այլն, ու իրանք հետևողականորեն էս հարցը բարձրացրել են։ Ու հնարավոր ա, որ դրա համար էր իրա խոսքը մի քիչ հախուռն էր․ պիտի հացներ ամեն ինչ ասեր, ներառյալ էս հարցը։ 

- Մեր բյուջետային քննարկումների կուլտուրան շատ ցածր ա եղել ու ցածր ա մնում։  

- Էս ֆիսկալ կանոնները ընդունվել են 2017-ի վերջին ու սկսել են կիրառվել 2018թ․ բյուջեից սկսած, ու էս առաջին անգամն ա, որ ֆիսկալ կանոնին չհետևելու հարց ա առաջացել։ Հետևապես, հա՛մ կառավարությունը չգիտի, թե ոնց ա պետք հիմնավորել կանոնին չհետևելը, հա՛մ ընդդիմությունը չգիտի, թե ոնց ա պետք ներկայացնել խնդիրը, որ հասկանալի ու համոզիչ լինի։ 

- Ֆիսկալ կոնոներին չհետևելը աշխարհում շատ տարածված երևույթ ա, ու հիմնական քննադատություններից մեկն էլ հենց էտ ա, որ կանոնն ընդունվում ա, բայց ոչ մեկը չի ուզում ռեալ հետևի։ Ես օրինակ Սերբիայի դեպքը գիտեմ, որ մի հատ պարտքի կանոն ունեն, որը ընդունման օրվանից ոչ մի վարկյան չի պահպանվել։ Երկրների մեծամասնությունում, ու նաև Հայաստանում, կանոնը չկիրառելու դեպքում ոչ մի սանկցիա օրենքով չի նախատեսվում։ Ու եթե նույնիսկ հարցը բարձրացվում ա, ինքը դառնում ա ուղղակի ակադեմիական քննարկման առարկա։ 

Կարճ ասած, Մանեն շատ ճիշտ ա արել, որ նախ տեսել ա կանոնի խախտումը (շատ մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ ոչ մեկը դա չնկատեր, ու անցներ գնար) երկրորդ, որ էտ հարցի շուրջ թեկուզ ցածր որակի քննարկում ա խթանել։ Մեկ, երկու, տաս, մենք էլ կսովորենք սենց հարցերը հասկանալի ու հիմնավոր քննարկել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> @Ծլնգ ջան, իրավիճակը ես սենց եմ տեսնում․ 
> 
> - Մանեն իրա մաքս 10 րոպեանոց ամփոփիչ ելույթում ասեց, որ էս հարցը մի քանի անգամ ու մանրամասն քննարկվել ա հանձնաժողովում, վայթեմ նույնիսկ գրել են ՄինՖինին, և այլն, ու իրանք հետևողականորեն էս հարցը բարձրացրել են։ Ու հնարավոր ա, որ դրա համար էր իրա խոսքը մի քիչ հախուռն էր․ պիտի հացներ ամեն ինչ ասեր, ներառյալ էս հարցը։ 
> 
> - Մեր բյուջետային քննարկումների կուլտուրան շատ ցածր ա եղել ու ցածր ա մնում։  
> 
> - Էս ֆիսկալ կանոնները ընդունվել են 2017-ի վերջին ու սկսել են կիրառվել 2018թ․ բյուջեից սկսած, ու էս առաջին անգամն ա, որ ֆիսկալ կանոնին չհետևելու հարց ա առաջացել։ Հետևապես, հա՛մ կառավարությունը չգիտի, թե ոնց ա պետք հիմնավորել կանոնին չհետևելը, հա՛մ ընդդիմությունը չգիտի, թե ոնց ա պետք ներկայացնել խնդիրը, որ հասկանալի ու համոզիչ լինի։ 
> 
> - Ֆիսկալ կոնոներին չհետևելը աշխարհում շատ տարածված երևույթ ա, ու հիմնական քննադատություններից մեկն էլ հենց էտ ա, որ կանոնն ընդունվում ա, բայց ոչ մեկը չի ուզում ռեալ հետևի։ Ես օրինակ Սերբիայի դեպքը գիտեմ, որ մի հատ պարտքի կանոն ունեն, որը ընդունման օրվանից ոչ մի վարկյան չի պահպանվել։ Երկրների մեծամասնությունում, ու նաև Հայաստանում, կանոնը չկիրառելու դեպքում ոչ մի սանկցիա օրենքով չի նախատեսվում։ Ու եթե նույնիսկ հարցը բարձրացվում ա, ինքը դառնում ա ուղղակի ակադեմիական քննարկման առարկա։ 
> ...


Չեմ հասկանում հախուռնի պատճառաբանությունը. եթե բարձրացրել են, ուրեմն պիտի հախո՞ւռն խոսի։ Իմ պատկերացումով բյուջեի օրինագիծը կարար հանձնաժողովից դուրս գար հանձնաժողովի եզրակացությամբ առ այն, որ էս ինչ ու էն ինչ ֆիսկալ կանոնների խախտում է թույլ տրված, ինչին կառավարությունը ոչ մի արձագանք չի տվել, ուստի հանձնաժողովը կոչ է անում մերժել բյուջեի օրինագիծը։ Ու սա շատ ավելի քաղաքավարի կլիներ, քան դատի տալ բան, էլ եսիմ ինչ։ Թե չէ Պողոսին չի հուզում ֆիսկալ կանոն-շմանոն, բայց տեսնում ա, որ Մանեն հախուռն ինչ-որ թվեր ա ստից-ընդից ցիտում, Նիկոլն էլ գալիս անկյուն ա կանգնացնում։ Սրանով Մանեն ցույց ա տալիս, որ տեղյակ չի իր ելույթի լսարանից, ու ԱԺ-ի ամբիոնը օգտագործում ա հավայի։

Իսկ կանոնի խախտումը տեսնելը՝ հա, ճիշտ ա արել։ Բայց մերկ-երկու տասը, եսիմ... էլի կողմերը իրար մեղադրում են, ու երկուսն էլ համարում են, որ իրենք են ամենաճիշտը, իսկ դիմացինը ճղճղալեն politicking ա անում։

----------


## Lion

ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, պատասխանելով Գարեգին Նժդեհի կերպարի գնահատման մասին բելոռուսական լրագրողի հարցին, ինչպես նաև անդրադարձ կատարելով Նժդեհի կերպարի տարբեր ընկալումներին Հայաստանում և Ռուսաստանում, հիմնական շեշտադրումն արեց այն բանի վրա, որ Նժդեհը ազգային հերոս է ու կռվել է հայերի գոյության համար։ Նա նաև մի քանի անգամ ավելացրեց, որ, այո, եթե Նժդեհը թեկուզ «խոսել էլ է» նացիստական առաջնորդների հետ, ապա նման «խոսակցություններ» ունեցել են նաև շատ այլ, օրինակ սովետական առաջնորդներըև մասնավորապես Մոլոտովը...

Թող ներվի ինձ այս անհամեստությունը, սակայն հարգարժան վարչապետին թույլ տամ ասել, որ սա հարցի միայն մեկ կողմն է և նման նուրբ հարցին նման բարձր ամբիոնից պատասխանելիս պետք էր ՀԱՄԱՊԱՐՓԱԿ ՄՈՏԵՑՈՒՄ ՑՈՒՑԱԲԵՐԵԼ։ Այսպես, ամենից առաջ պետք է նշել, որ, այո, թեև Նժդեհը մասնակցել է 1918 թ-ի Մայիսյան հերոսամատերին, սակայն նրա անուրանալի ավանդը հայ ժողովրդի առաջ ՈՉ ԹԵ ԴԱ Է, ԱՅԼ, ԿԱՐՃ ԱՍԱԾ՝ ԶԱՆԳԵԶՈՒՐԸ։ Բացի այդ չէր խանգարի նաև հատկապես շեշտադրել, որ, այո, թեպետ Նժդեհը կապեր ունեցել է նացիստական առաջնորդների հետ, սակայն Հայկական լեգեոնը ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵԼ ԱԿՏԻՎ ՄԱՐՏԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՈՐևԷ ՃԱԿԱՏՈՒՄ, զբաղվել է թիկունքային և պարեկային ծառայությամբ, իսկ լեգոենն ինքն էլ ստեղծվել էր մի կողմից հայ ռազմագերիներին ճամբարային մահացու կյանքից փրկելու, մյուս կողմից էլ ԽՍՀՄ հնարավոր պարտության դեպքում ձեռքի տակ գոնե մի ինչ որ ռազմուժ ունենալու համար։ Նաև չէր խանգարի ավելացնել, որ իր ժամանակի Եվրոպայում ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՎՏԱՆԳ ԿԱՐ, որ հայերը մի ինչ որ պահի կարող են հավասարեցվել հրեաներին, սրանից բխող հասկանալի հետևանքներով, և Նժդեհի, Դրոյի և այլոց ժամանակին միջամտությունն ու կապերը նույն Գիմլերի հետ փրկեցին հայերին երկրորդ ցեղասպանությունից։

Եվ ի դեպ, նման կարևոր հարցերին ամեն դեպքում պետք է ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԵԼ, քանզի ռուսերենն ամեն դեպքում մեր վարչապետի փայլուն կողմը չէ, իսկ հաճախ էլ վերջինս դժվարանում է նույնիսկ բառեր ընտրել կամ բառերը ռուսերեն ճիշտ արտաբերել։ 

Եվ վերջապես, եթե լրիվ ճշգրիտ լինենք, Նժդեհը մասնակցել է Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատամարտին, ոչ թե Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտին այն իմաստով, ինչ իմաստով որ այս ճակատամարտը ընկալվում է ժամանակակից ռազմապատմական գրականության մեջ։ Վերջին հարցի կապակցությամբ, սակայն, խնդիրն այնքան էլ սկզբունքային չէ, քանի որ և Սարդարապատը, և Ապարանը, և Ղարաքիլիսան ըստ էության մեկ ընդհանուր միասնական մի ռազմագործողություն էին, որի վճռական արարն իրոք Սարդարապատն էր։

Ասածս ինչ է – շատ լավ է, որ մեր վարչապետը ձգտում է պարզաբանել նման նուրբ հարցեր, բայց թող ինձ թույլ տրվի ասել և կրկին ներողություն հնարավոր անհամեստության համար, սակայն դա կարելի է անել ավելի որակյալ մակարդակով։

----------


## Chuk

Ընտիր պատասխանեց ))

----------

Աթեիստ (20.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, պատասխանելով Գարեգին Նժդեհի կերպարի գնահատման մասին բելոռուսական լրագրողի հարցին, ինչպես նաև անդրադարձ կատարելով Նժդեհի կերպարի տարբեր ընկալումներին Հայաստանում և Ռուսաստանում, հիմնական շեշտադրումն արեց այն բանի վրա, որ Նժդեհը ազգային հերոս է ու կռվել է հայերի գոյության համար։ Նա նաև մի քանի անգամ ավելացրեց, որ, այո, եթե Նժդեհը թեկուզ «խոսել էլ է» նացիստական առաջնորդների հետ, ապա նման «խոսակցություններ» ունեցել են նաև շատ այլ, օրինակ սովետական առաջնորդներըև մասնավորապես Մոլոտովը...
> 
> Թող ներվի ինձ այս անհամեստությունը, սակայն հարգարժան վարչապետին թույլ տամ ասել, որ սա հարցի միայն մեկ կողմն է և նման նուրբ հարցին նման բարձր ամբիոնից պատասխանելիս պետք էր ՀԱՄԱՊԱՐՓԱԿ ՄՈՏԵՑՈՒՄ ՑՈՒՑԱԲԵՐԵԼ։ Այսպես, ամենից առաջ պետք է նշել, որ, այո, թեև Նժդեհը մասնակցել է 1918 թ-ի Մայիսյան հերոսամատերին, սակայն նրա անուրանալի ավանդը հայ ժողովրդի առաջ ՈՉ ԹԵ ԴԱ Է, ԱՅԼ, ԿԱՐՃ ԱՍԱԾ՝ ԶԱՆԳԵԶՈՒՐԸ։ Բացի այդ չէր խանգարի նաև հատկապես շեշտադրել, որ, այո, թեպետ Նժդեհը կապեր ունեցել է նացիստական առաջնորդների հետ, սակայն Հայկական լեգեոնը ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵԼ ԱԿՏԻՎ ՄԱՐՏԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՈՐևԷ ՃԱԿԱՏՈՒՄ, զբաղվել է թիկունքային և պարեկային ծառայությամբ, իսկ լեգոենն ինքն էլ ստեղծվել էր մի կողմից հայ ռազմագերիներին ճամբարային մահացու կյանքից փրկելու, մյուս կողմից էլ ԽՍՀՄ հնարավոր պարտության դեպքում ձեռքի տակ գոնե մի ինչ որ ռազմուժ ունենալու համար։ Նաև չէր խանգարի ավելացնել, որ իր ժամանակի Եվրոպայում ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՎՏԱՆԳ ԿԱՐ, որ հայերը մի ինչ որ պահի կարող են հավասարեցվել հրեաներին, սրանից բխող հասկանալի հետևանքներով, և Նժդեհի, Դրոյի և այլոց ժամանակին միջամտությունն ու կապերը նույն Գիմլերի հետ փրկեցին հայերին երկրորդ ցեղասպանությունից։
> 
> Եվ ի դեպ, նման կարևոր հարցերին ամեն դեպքում պետք է ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԵԼ, քանզի ռուսերենն ամեն դեպքում մեր վարչապետի փայլուն կողմը չէ, իսկ հաճախ էլ վերջինս դժվարանում է նույնիսկ բառեր ընտրել կամ բառերը ռուսերեն ճիշտ արտաբերել։ 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, եթե լրիվ ճշգրիտ լինենք, Նժդեհը մասնակցել է Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատամարտին, ոչ թե Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտին այն իմաստով, ինչ իմաստով որ այս ճակատամարտը ընկալվում է ժամանակակից ռազմապատմական գրականության մեջ։ Վերջին հարցի կապակցությամբ, սակայն, խնդիրն այնքան էլ սկզբունքային չէ, քանի որ և Սարդարապատը, և Ապարանը, և Ղարաքիլիսան ըստ էության մեկ ընդհանուր միասնական մի ռազմագործողություն էին, որի վճռական արարն իրոք Սարդարապատն էր։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ է – շատ լավ է, որ մեր վարչապետը ձգտում է պարզաբանել նման նուրբ հարցեր, բայց թող ինձ թույլ տրվի ասել և կրկին ներողություն հնարավոր անհամեստության համար, սակայն դա կարելի է անել ավելի որակյալ մակարդակով։


Թերի պատասխան էր, վերևում արդեն գրեցի՝ ինչու։

----------


## Գաղթական

Վաբշե Նիկոլն իր պարզ ու անչար ժպիտով, իր դրական աուրայով ու մարդամոտությամբ լիքը նորարարություններ ա իր հետ բերել քաղաքական մշակույթ:
ՈՒ խոսքը միայն ներհայաստանյան քաղաքական մշակույթին չի վերաբերում (որը դեռ լիովին չի էլ ձևավորվել՝ որպես էդպիսին), այլ՝ միջազգային:

Այսինքն՝ խոսքը միայն անարյուն հեղափոխության, լայվ մանրամասն հաշվետվողականության ու թափանցիկության մասին չի, այլև՝ մակրոնյան լեթսդուպաչիկների, մեկրելյան գիշերային մայրաքաղաքով զբոսանքների ու պուտինյան սելֆիների:

Էս անսովոր նորարարությունների շարքը կարելի ա երկար շարունակել,
բայց դրա մեջ իր ուրույն տեղն ունի բոլորին ու ամենուր հայոց պատմության ու մշակույթի մասին պատմելը:

ՈՒ սա հրաշալի ա:





> Թերի պատասխան էր, վերևում արդեն գրեցի՝ ինչու։


Հնարավոր ա, որ դու ճիշտ ես ու բոլոր նրբությունները ռուս ու բելոռուս լրագրողների մոտ լուսաբանելը շատ կարևոր էր:

Բայց մի՞թե էդ սաղ Նիկոլի միանձնյա գործն ա:
Իսկ հնարավոր ա՞, որ հարց տվողը պրինցիպի խելոք բան ասեց ու սա շատ լավ առիթ ա, եթե Հայաստանից էքսպերտներ կապնվեն ռուս գործընկերների հետ ու տարատեսակ հնարավորություններ քննարկեն՝ համատեղ ինտերակտիվ հանրագիտարանների կազմումից մինչև եղբայրական հայ ազգի պատմությունից ու նրա ազգային հերոսներից մեջբերումբեր ռուսական հանրակրթական ծրագրում:

----------


## Lion

Վարչապետը, պատասխանելով նման հարցի, այդ հարցին ԱՄԵՆԱԲԱՐՁՐ լսելիություն է ապահովում։ Ավելին, վարչապետի դիրքորոշումը դառնում է մի «կանոն», որի սահմաններում էլ սկսում են կարծիք կազմել կամ մտքեր արտահայտել այլ, թեմային ոչ այնքան ծանոթ մարդիկ։ Այդ կարծիքն է սկսում թևածել նաև դրսում։ Արդյունքում, նման առաջնային հարցերին պետք է տալ համապարփակ, համընդգրկուն պատասխան։

Պետք է անակնկալի չգալ նման հարցերից...

Ինձ թվում է, որ վարչապետը մակերեսորեն է տիրապետում պատմական հարցերին։ Ավելին, վարչապետի գլխին որոշակիորեն չար կատակ է խաղում իր լրագողական անցյալը։ Հայտնի լրագրողական հիվանդություն է, թող ներեն ինձ իմ լրագրող ընկերները՝ ամեն ինչ գիտեն, բայց... մակերեսորեն։ Իրականում պետք է նման «հերթապահ» հարցերը վաղուց քննարկված լինեն մեր բարձր և նույնիսկ միջին մակարդակի պաշտոնյանների մոտ և, եթե հանկարծ սենց մի կրակոց էլ լինի, ժամանակակից պատմական հայկական հիմնավոր ողջ զինանոցով պատասխան համազարկ տալ, ոչ թե... ինքնագործ ստեղծագործել, ինչպես այս դեպքում։

Ռուսերեն և, ընդհանրապես, օտար լեզուներով խոսելու մասին։ Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ սրանով Նիկոլն իրեն է արժեվորում, ինչպես նաև փորձում է առավել ընկալելի լինել արտաքին հանրույթի համար, բայց... Խնդիրն ինչո՞ւմն է։ Մեզնից շատերիս, որ կարդում ենք ռուսերեն տեքստեր և հայերենի մակարդակի հասկանում ենք դրանք կամ կարողանում ենք ռուսերեն տպագիր որակյալ խոսք ասել, թվում է, թե մեր ռուսերեն բանավորն էլ է հիանալի։ Բայց այստեղ բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ կան, սկսած հենց բառեր ընտրելուց և լեզվամտածողությունից, վերջացրած զուտ ֆիզիկապես այդ բառերն արտաբերելու անսովորությունից։ Ինձ վրա եմ զգացել - ռուսերեն կարող եմ գիրք գրել, սակայն խոսելիս կարտահայտվեմ մոտավորապես Փաշինյանի նման...

----------


## Շինարար

> Վարչապետը, պատասխանելով նման հարցի, այդ հարցին ԱՄԵՆԱԲԱՐՁՐ լսելիություն է ապահովում։ Ավելին, վարչապետի դիրքորոշումը դառնում է մի «կանոն», որի սահմաններում էլ սկսում են կարծիք կազմել կամ մտքեր արտահայտել այլ, թեմային ոչ այնքան ծանոթ մարդիկ։ Այդ կարծիքն է սկսում թևածել նաև դրսում։ Արդյունքում, նման առաջնային հարցերին պետք է տալ համապարփակ, համընդգրկուն պատասխան։
> 
> Պետք է անակնկալի չգալ նման հարցերից...
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, որ վարչապետը մակերեսորեն է տիրապետում պատմական հարցերին։ Ավելին, վարչապետի գլխին որոշակիորեն չար կատակ է խաղում իր լրագողական անցյալը։ Հայտնի լրագրողական հիվանդություն է, թող ներեն ինձ իմ լրագրող ընկերները՝ ամեն ինչ գիտեն, բայց... մակերեսորեն։ Իրականում պետք է նման «հերթապահ» հարցերը վաղուց քննարկված լինեն մեր բարձր և նույնիսկ միջին մակարդակի պաշտոնյանների մոտ և, եթե հանկարծ սենց մի կրակոց էլ լինի, ժամանակակից պատմական հայկական հիմնավոր ողջ զինանոցով պատասխան համազարկ տալ, ոչ թե... ինքնագործ ստեղծագործել, ինչպես այս դեպքում։
> 
> Ռուսերեն և, ընդհանրապես, օտար լեզուներով խոսելու մասին։ Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ սրանով Նիկոլն իրեն է արժեվորում, ինչպես նաև փորձում է առավել ընկալելի լինել արտաքին հանրույթի համար, բայց... Խնդիրն ինչո՞ւմն է։ Մեզնից շատերիս, որ կարդում ենք ռուսերեն տեքստեր և հայերենի մակարդակի հասկանում ենք դրանք կամ կարողանում ենք ռուսերեն տպագիր որակյալ խոսք ասել, թվում է, թե մեր ռուսերեն բանավորն էլ է հիանալի։ Բայց այստեղ բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ կան, սկսած հենց բառեր ընտրելուց և լեզվամտածողությունից, վերջացրած զուտ ֆիզիկապես այդ բառերն արտաբերելու անսովորությունից։ Ինձ վրա եմ զգացել - ռուսերեն կարող եմ գիրք գրել, սակայն խոսելիս կարտահայտվեմ մոտավորապես Փաշինյանի նման...


Վարչապետը պատմաբան չի: Ինչքան գիտի, էնքան ասաց: Ինչքան ռուսերեն գիտի, էդքան խոսաց: Դիզայներներն էլ հագի շորից կպնեն, լոգոպետներն էլ հնչյունների արտասանությունից, ծիսագետներն էլ թե արարողակարգից, ներկարարներն էլ պատի ներկից և այլն: Ախպոր պես, վարչապետը սուպեր մեն չի: Մանրադիտակով դնում վեր եք լուծում: Էլի հա, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնին, լայն կոնտեքստում: Թե չէ, տենց լինի, պիտի հավանաբար սկսեր Ավարայրի ժամատամարտից, մայիս ամսվա առանձնահատուկ դերից հայոց պատմության մեջ, Նժդեհ բառից ծագումնաբանությունից, զուգահեռ անդրադառնար բելառուս ժողովրդի ծագումնաբանությանը, հայ-բելառուսական պատմամշակութային առնչություններին, երկու ժողովուրդների խոհանոնցներին, Գարեգին Նժդեհի խոհանոցային նախընտրություններին: Էս ամենը էնքան ձանձրալի ա: Մարդ մի նորմալ, տեղին, ըստ էության քննադատության չի բախվում՝ հասկանա՝ ինչ ա իրոք կատարվում, իրոք ինչ վտանգներ կան, եթե իրոք կան:

----------

Freeman (20.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (23.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Թերի պատասխան էր, վերևում արդեն գրեցի՝ ինչու։


Կարճ ռեպլիկս հենց քո գրածին արձագանք էր։ Բայց լավ, որ ստիպում ես, մի փոքր ավելի երկար։

Ինչպես հաճախ՝ չես հասկացել Նիկոլի պատասխանը։

Իսկ պատասխանը հետևյալն էր «Հարգելի ընկեր, մենք պատմական քննարկում ձեր հետ չենք անելու»։ Ինքը կարճ ասում ա՝ ախպեր մեր ազգի համար ինքը հերոս ա օրինակ էսինչ դրվագով, մնացած դետալների քննարկման մեջ հետներդ չենք մտնելու։ Եթե ինքը պատասխաներ քո ասած ձևով, մանրամասն, կուլ տված կլիներ հենց էն խայծը, որից սիրուն խուսանավեց։ Կընկներ քննարկման գիրկը։ Դրան արդեն կարձագանքեին ռուս պատմաբաններ կամ քաղաքական գործիչներ, դրան էլի ինքը ստիպված կլիներ պատասխանել կամ ստեղից պատմաբաններ կամ քաղ. գործիչներ ու բոլոլա կդառնար։

Փոխարենը ինքը դրվագ ա բերում, ասում ա ախպեր, էս դրվագի համար ինքը մեր հերոսն ա։ Հարցե՞ր։ Եթե էդքանը ձեզ չի բավարարում, դե եկեք ձեր հերոսին քննարկենք, խի՞ ենք մեր հերոսին քննարկում։

Մհեր ջան, սա կոչվում ա հռետորական խոսք, դիվանագիտություն ու քաղաքականություն։ Սա առաջին կուրսի հայոց պատմություն ոչ պարտադիր առարկայի լեկցիա չի։

Փորձիր հասկանալ։ Ես հավատում եմ ուժերիդ։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (20.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Արշակ (23.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վարչապետը պատմաբան չի:


Պետք չի պատմաբան լինել: Պետք ա ընդամենը կարդացած լինել Լիոնի ռազմական տարեգիրքը:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Շինարար (20.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի բան ասեմ, լրիվ լուրջ: Նիկոլի ակցենտը ու ռուսերենի սխալները ինձ փիս դզում են, ու նաև էն պատճառով, որ ոչ մի կոմպլեքս չունի էտ պահով: Փիս հայեցի ա իրա խոսալը: Էն հսյուգենությունը թափում ա վրից: Ու ինձ էտ էլ ա ահավոր դու գալիս:

Ու կարևորը նաև էն ա, որ ինքը իրա հարցազյույցներով իտոգում միշտ մեսիջը տեղ ա հասցնում:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Արշակ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Վարչապետը պատմաբան չի: Ինչքան գիտի, էնքան ասաց: Ինչքան ռուսերեն գիտի, էդքան խոսաց: Դիզայներներն էլ հագի շորից կպնեն, լոգոպետներն էլ հնչյունների արտասանությունից, ծիսագետներն էլ թե արարողակարգից, ներկարարներն էլ պատի ներկից և այլն: Ախպոր պես, վարչապետը սուպեր մեն չի: Մանրադիտակով դնում վեր եք լուծում: Էլի հա, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնին, լայն կոնտեքստում: Թե չէ, տենց լինի, պիտի հավանաբար սկսեր Ավարայրի ժամատամարտից, մայիս ամսվա առանձնահատուկ դերից հայոց պատմության մեջ, Նժդեհ բառից ծագումնաբանությունից, զուգահեռ անդրադառնար բելառուս ժողովրդի ծագումնաբանությանը, հայ-բելառուսական պատմամշակութային առնչություններին, երկու ժողովուրդների խոհանոնցներին, Գարեգին Նժդեհի խոհանոցային նախընտրություններին: Էս ամենը էնքան ձանձրալի ա: Մարդ մի նորմալ, տեղին, ըստ էության քննադատության չի բախվում՝ հասկանա՝ ինչ ա իրոք կատարվում, իրոք ինչ վտանգներ կան, եթե իրոք կան:


Պատմաբա՞ն չի, մի ամբողջ կառույց կա մոտը, թող ինֆորմացիա հավաքեն և տեքստեր պատրաստեն, չի՞ հերիքում, թող մասնագետներին դիմեն - փառք աստծո թեման վաղուց վերլուծված է։ Հա, պատմաբան չի, բայց նաև դիզայներ և օդաչու չի, չէ՞ - իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է մասնագետներին դիմում, այլ ասենք ինքը չի կտրում իր մազերը կամ ինքը չի վարում իր ինքնաթիռը։ Կրկնեմ նաև ռուսերենի պահով՝ սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ ինքը միջին հայի մակարդակով կարող է ռուսերեն խոսել, բայց խնդիրը այդ չէ, խնդիրն այն է, որ պետք է մեսիջներ տեղ հասցել, ոչ թե գլուխ գովալ թե, տեսեք-տեսեք, ես ոնց եմ ռուսերեն խոսում կամ, տեսեք-տեսեք, ես ինչ կռուտոյ եմ, ոնց ես չեմ ամաչում իմ վատ ռուսերենից։ Էս Մոսկվա գնացած ու տեղի ռուսի հետ առևտրի բազառ անելու պահը չի, տղերք, սա պետության ներկայացում է՝ առաջնակարգ մեսիջներ տալու խնդրով։




> Կարճ ռեպլիկս հենց քո գրածին արձագանք էր։ Բայց լավ, որ ստիպում ես, մի փոքր ավելի երկար։
> 
> Ինչպես հաճախ՝ չես հասկացել Նիկոլի պատասխանը։
> 
> Իսկ պատասխանը հետևյալն էր «Հարգելի ընկեր, մենք պատմական քննարկում ձեր հետ չենք անելու»։ Ինքը կարճ ասում ա՝ ախպեր մեր ազգի համար ինքը հերոս ա օրինակ էսինչ դրվագով, մնացած դետալների քննարկման մեջ հետներդ չենք մտնելու։ Եթե ինքը պատասխաներ քո ասած ձևով, մանրամասն, կուլ տված կլիներ հենց էն խայծը, որից սիրուն խուսանավեց։ Կընկներ քննարկման գիրկը։ Դրան արդեն կարձագանքեին ռուս պատմաբաններ կամ քաղաքական գործիչներ, դրան էլի ինքը ստիպված կլիներ պատասխանել կամ ստեղից պատմաբաններ կամ քաղ. գործիչներ ու բոլոլա կդառնար։
> 
> Փոխարենը ինքը դրվագ ա բերում, ասում ա ախպեր, էս դրվագի համար ինքը մեր հերոսն ա։ Հարցե՞ր։ Եթե էդքանը ձեզ չի բավարարում, դե եկեք ձեր հերոսին քննարկենք, խի՞ ենք մեր հերոսին քննարկում։
> 
> Մհեր ջան, սա կոչվում ա հռետորական խոսք, դիվանագիտություն ու քաղաքականություն։ Սա առաջին կուրսի հայոց պատմություն ոչ պարտադիր առարկայի լեկցիա չի։
> ...


Ինչ լավա, որ դու հասկացել ես, Արտակ ջան, ու ինչ լավա, որ տենց մշտական առավելության զգացումով ես նայում ինձ...  :Smile: 

Վարչապետը հանպատրաստից խոսեց այդ թեմայով այնքանով, ինչքանով որ կարող է խոսել թեման չուսումնասիրած, սակայն դրա մասին ընդհանուր պատկերացում ունեցող մարդը խառնած Նիկոլին բնորոշ մուննաթի հետ, թե «Ձերինին նայեք/Սերժ/Քոչի վախտ բա ոնց էր» սկզբունքով - ինքն արեց այն, ինչին սովոր է։ Արդյունքում ամեն ինչ հանգեց «սիկտիր էղեք, մեր հերոսնա, ձերոնք մեզնից լավը չեն» տարբերակին։ Կարելի էր, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց կարելի էր և պետք էր ավելի լավ պատասխան տալ։ Այս դեպքում միջին վիճակագրական ռուսի մոտ ընդամենը պատկեր ստեղծվեց՝ այդ վատ հայերը անհայտ պատճառներով հերոս են համարում նացիստների հետ համագործակցած անձին, ինչ անհասկանալի վատն են այդ հայերը։ Սա այն չէր, ինչ մենք ուզում ենք լսել և սա այն չէր, ինչին արժանի էր Նժդեհը։

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի Սերժիկի չափ էլ չկա՝ մոտը մի ամբողջ կուսակցություն նժդեհագետ պահի..

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (20.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մի Սերժիկի չափ էլ չկա՝ մոտը մի ամբողջ կուսակցություն նժդեհագետ պահի..


Էն էլ մի բան չէր։ Էն էլ ձև էր՝ առանց բովանդակության կամ, որ ավելի վատ է՝ բացասական բովանդակությամբ։

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Պատմաբա՞ն չի, մի ամբողջ կառույց կա մոտը, թող ինֆորմացիա հավաքեն և տեքստեր պատրաստեն, չի՞ հերիքում, թող մասնագետներին դիմեն - փառք աստծո թեման վաղուց վերլուծված է։ Հա, պատմաբան չի, բայց նաև դիզայներ և օդաչու չի, չէ՞ - իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ է մասնագետներին դիմում, այլ ասենք ինքը չի կտրում իր մազերը կամ ինքը չի վարում իր ինքնաթիռը։ Կրկնեմ նաև ռուսերենի պահով՝ սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ ինքը միջին հայի մակարդակով կարող է ռուսերեն խոսել, բայց խնդիրը այդ չէ, խնդիրն այն է, որ պետք է մեսիջներ տեղ հասցել, ոչ թե գլուխ գովալ թե, տեսեք-տեսեք, ես ոնց եմ ռուսերեն խոսում կամ, տեսեք-տեսեք, ես ինչ կռուտոյ եմ, ոնց ես չեմ ամաչում իմ վատ ռուսերենից։ Էս Մոսկվա գնացած ու տեղի ռուսի հետ առևտրի բազառ անելու պահը չի, տղերք, սա պետության ներկայացում է՝ առաջնակարգ մեսիջներ տալու խնդրով։
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ լավա, որ դու հասկացել ես, Արտակ ջան, ու ինչ լավա, որ տենց մշտական առավելության զգացումով ես նայում ինձ... 
> 
> Վարչապետը հանպատրաստից խոսեց այդ թեմայով այնքանով, ինչքանով որ կարող է խոսել թեման չուսումնասիրած, սակայն դրա մասին ընդհանուր պատկերացում ունեցող մարդը խառնած Նիկոլին բնորոշ մուննաթի հետ, թե «Ձերինին նայեք/Սերժ/Քոչի վախտ բա ոնց էր» սկզբունքով - ինքն արեց այն, ինչին սովոր է։ Արդյունքում ամեն ինչ հանգեց «սիկտիր էղեք, մեր հերոսնա, ձերոնք մեզնից լավը չեն» տարբերակին։ Կարելի էր, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց կարելի էր և պետք էր ավելի լավ պատասխան տալ։ Այս դեպքում միջին վիճակագրական ռուսի մոտ ընդամենը պատկեր ստեղծվեց՝ այդ վատ հայերը անհայտ պատճառներով հերոս են համարում նացիստների հետ համագործակցած անձին, ինչ անհասկանալի վատն են այդ հայերը։ Սա այն չէր, ինչ մենք ուզում ենք լսել և սա այն չէր, ինչին արժանի էր Նժդեհը։


Մհեր ջան, պատասխանը հանպատրաստից չէր։ Հարցն ակնկալելի էր, պատասխանը թիմի կողմից պատրաստված։ Ներող, որ էդ պատասխանը քեզ, Շարմազանովին ու Աշոտյանին չի բավարարել ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Արշակ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Կրկնակի վատ՝* եթե... թիմի կողմից պատրաստված պատասխանը... դա էր։ Էդ «թիմ» կոչվածը, փաստորեն, չգիտի, որ Նժդեհն ու Բաղրամյանը անձնապես ծանոթ չեն եղել, Բաղրամյանը ԽՍՀՄ կրկնակի հերոս է, Նժդեհի հայտնիությունն էլ չի սկսվում և չի ավարտվում 1918 թ-ով...

Եվ կրկին Նժդեհի թեմայով...

ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պատասխանը Նժդեհի հարցով, հուսամ ամեն դեպքում հանպատրաստից, քանի որ եթե դա պատրաստված պատասխան էր, ուրեմն ավելի վատ - և այսպես, Նիկոլի ՈՉ ԲՈՎԱՆԴԱԿԱԼԻՑ պատասխանը Նժդեհի հարցով կարելի է կապել հայագիտական առարկաների և մասնավորապես ՀԱՅՈՑ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՌԱՐԿԱՅԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԻՍ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ ԱՌԿԱ ՈՒ ԱՐԱՅԻԿ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ ԱՐՏԱՀԱՅՏՎԱԾ ԹԵՐՀԱՎԱՏ ԵՎ ՔԱՄՀԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔԻ ՀԵՏ։

Բոլորին, հատկապես ոչ պատմաբան հումանիտարներին և մասնավորապես բանասերներին (այդ թվում նաև լրագրողներին), թվում է, թե պատմությունը մի հեշտ, պարզ ու հասարակ գիտություն է, որին կարելի է տիրապետել զուտ միայն պատմական գրքեր կարդալով կամ, առավելագույնը, մեկ երկու սկզբնաղբյուրի վրայով թեթևակի անցնելով ։ Շատերը պատմությունը նույնիսկ գիտություն էլ չեն համարում։

Նման մի ճչացող օրինակ բերեմ, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ լինի։ Հայոց Ցեղասպանություն կամ Մեծ Եղեռն - թվում է թե ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ ՊԱՐԶ Է, ՉԷ՞՝ վառ օրվա պես։ Իսկ այժմ վստահեցնում եմ, որ, եթե նման մի միջին պատրաստվածության տեր բանասերի հանես Ցեղասպանությունը ժխտող ներկայիս Թուրքիայի լավագույն մասնագետի դեմ, ապա ես վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել՝ ԹՈՒՐՔԸ ԿՀԱՂԹԻ, որովհետև... պատմությունը լուրջ գիտություն է՝ իր մեթոդոլոգիայով, փաստական բազայով և գիտելիքակազմով, այն մի գիտություն է, որտեղ նույնիսկ կեղծիքը կարող ես այնպիսի որակով ներկայացնել, որ լավագույն մասնագետը ոչ մասնագետին կապացուցի, որ Մեծ Եղեռն չի եղել։

Պատմությունը գիտություն է, Հայոց պատմությունը գիտությունից բացի նաև ԶԵՆՔ Է, այն հզոր մի ԶԵՆՔ Է, որով պետք է լավագույնս զինված լինեն և որին պետք է լավագույնս տիրապետեն հնարավորինս շատ հայեր, իսկ բարձրաստիճան կամ միջին օղակի պաշտոնյաներն ուղղակի ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ են լավ տիրապետել այդ զենքին։

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն իզուր էի հուսում, որ կհասկանաս։ Կհասկանաս խոսքի մեսիջը, ոչ թե կփորձես քո գիտելիքների սահմանում խորանալ պատմության դետալների մեջ ։ճ

----------


## Lion

Պատասխանեմ քո ոճով՝ փաստորեն իզուր էի հուսում, որ կհասկանաս... Արդեն երրորդ անգամ ասում եմ, որ խնդիրը դետալները չէին։

Բայց ասեմ նաև, եթե, ոնց դու ես ասում, սրա վրա թիմ էր աշխատել, ուրեմն էդ թիմի պատմական մասով պատասխանտուին պետք է սպիրտով ստիրլացված բամբակով բռնել և դուրս գցել կառավարությունից...

----------


## Գաղթական

Հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ հարցն իրոք սպասելի էր:
ՈՒ ամոթ ա, որ չէին պատրաստվել:

ՈՒ եռակի, քառակի ամոթ ա, եթե պատրաստվել էին ու պատրաստվածն էս էր..

Իսկականից էլի, ախպեր, ուրեմն Արմավիրի քաղաքային դումայի պատգամավորը գալիս Հայկական Եկեղեցու բակում Նժդեհի պատվանդանը պղծում ա...
մեր եկեղեցու բակում մեր ազգային հերոսի հուշարձանն ա պղծում..
դրանից մի քանի օր հետո պաշտոնական Երևանը սենց կիսախնդալով կիսապատասխան ա տալի՞ս...

ՈՒզում եմ հուսալ, որ գոնե բացթողում-հանպատրաստից էր...

----------

Lion (20.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն արձագանքից դժգոհ են Աշոտ
յանը, Շարմազանովը, մի քանի դաշնակցական, Լիոնն ու Գաղթականը (բռատ, ներող)։ Գոհ են մյուսները ))

Ասենք նույնիսկ էդտեղի լրագրողներն քին պատասխանից բավարարված։ Շատ հստակ Ռուսաստանին իր տեղը ցույց տվող կոշտ պատասխան էր, բայց դե դուք մեկ ա՝ դժգոհ եք ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շատ հստակ Ռուսաստանին իր տեղը ցույց տվող կոշտ պատասխան էր, բայց դե դուք մեկ ա՝ դժգոհ եք ))


Եղբայր, չես գտնո՞ւմ, որ Ռուսաստանին շատ ավելի հստակ կարելի էր իր տեղը ցույց տալ, եթե մի տողով ասվեր՝ մենք դատապարտում ենք ռուս պաշտոնյաների (ռուսերեն գեղեցիկ բառ կա) подрывной գործունեությունը ու հույս ենք հայտնում, որ մեր ժողովուրդների եղբայրական/բարեկամական հարաբերությունների մեջ ցանկացած սեպ խրողի հետևը մի թափից 4 հատ բադրիջան կխրեն:

----------

Lion (20.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, չես գտնո՞ւմ, որ Ռուսաստանին շատ ավելի հստակ կարելի էր իր տեղը ցույց տալ, եթե մի տողով ասվեր՝ մենք դատապարտում ենք ռուս պաշտոնյաների (ռուսերեն գեղեցիկ բառ կա) подрывной գործունեությունը ու հույս ենք հայտնում, որ մեր ժողովուրդների եղբայրական/բարեկամական հարաբերությունների մեջ ցանկացած սեպ խրողի հետևը մի թափից 4 հատ բադրիջան կխրեն:


Չէ, չեմ գտնում։

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն արձագանքից դժգոհ են Աշոտ
> յանը, Շարմազանովը, մի քանի դաշնակցական, Լիոնն ու Գաղթականը (բռատ, ներող)։ Գոհ են մյուսները ))
> 
> Ասենք նույնիսկ էդտեղի լրագրողներն քին պատասխանից բավարարված։ Շատ հստակ Ռուսաստանին իր տեղը ցույց տվող կոշտ պատասխան էր, բայց դե դուք մեկ ա՝ դժգոհ եք ))


Ապեր, թարգի էլի, ախպոր պես, իմ անձին քողարկված կպնելուդ փորձերը։ Հիմի սիրուն կլինի՞, որ ասեմ, թե Նիկոլին ընենց էս պաշտպանում, ոնց որ Աշոտյանը կամ Շարմազանովը լինես՝ Սերժին պաշտպանելիս։ Չի կարելի տենց, մտավորական տղա ես։ Քեզ բան ենք ասում, թերություն ենք մատնացույց անում, հիմա կամ ըստ էության հակադարձի ու փակի թեման, գոնե քեզ համար, կամ շարունակիր բանավեճը բովանդակային մակարդակում, կամ էլ լռիր... բայց դիմացինիդ անձին մի կպիր։

----------

Varzor (22.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, թարգի էլի, ախպոր պես, իմ անձին քողարկված կպնելուդ փորձերը։ Հիմի սիրուն կլինի՞, որ ասեմ, թե Նիկոլին ընենց էս պաշտպանում, ոնց որ Աշոտյանը կամ Շարմազանովը լինես՝ Սերժին պաշտպանելիս։ Չի կարելի տենց, մտավորական տղա ես։ Քեզ բան ենք ասում, թերություն ենք մատնացույց անում, հիմա կամ ըստ էության հակադարձի ու փակի թեման, գոնե քեզ համար, կամ շարունակիր բանավեճը բովանդակային մակարդակում, կամ էլ լռիր... բայց դիմացինիդ անձին մի կպիր։


Մհեր, առխային ասա, առանց էն էլ քեզ հակադարձելուց Նիկոլի զոմբի եմ ինձ զգում, յանիմ Լևոնի զոմբի էի՝ քիչ էր։

Բայց քո իբր քննադատությունն էնքան անհեթեթ ա, որ ստիպված տենց եմ արձագանքում, ու մեղք չունեմ, որ ոճդ ու ասելիքդ գնալով նմանվում ա Աշոտյանին, Շարմազանովին, ԱդեկվաԴներին ու մի քանի դաշնակների ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, թարգի էլի, ախպոր պես, իմ անձին քողարկված կպնելուդ փորձերը։ Հիմի սիրուն կլինի՞, որ ասեմ, թե Նիկոլին ընենց էս պաշտպանում, ոնց որ Աշոտյանը կամ Շարմազանովը լինես՝ Սերժին պաշտպանելիս։ *Չի կարելի տենց, մտավորական տղա ես։* Քեզ բան ենք ասում, թերություն ենք մատնացույց անում, հիմա կամ ըստ էության հակադարձի ու փակի թեման, գոնե քեզ համար, կամ շարունակիր բանավեճը բովանդակային մակարդակում, կամ էլ լռիր... բայց դիմացինիդ անձին մի կպիր։


Ապեր, Չուկը ի՞նչ մտավորական։ Չուկը ուտող, խմող, կայֆարիկ տղայա ․․․․ մեր ընգերն ա։ 

Մտավորականը դու ես, Լիոն ջան։ Համ էլ գիտնական ես․ պատմաբան, լեզվաբան, իրավաբան, բժիշկ, գրող։ Համ էլ շատ խելացի ես, շատ կիրթ, սենց օգտակար խորհուրդներ ես տալիս, կառուցողական քննադատություն ես անում։ Էրնեք Նիկոլը քո պես խորհրդական ունենար, ապեր։ Մեկ ու մեջ քո գրքերը կարդար, խորհուրդներդ լսեր՝ հայերեն ու ռուսերեն լեզուներով, մարդ դառնար։

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր, առխային ասա, առանց էն էլ քեզ հակադարձելուց Նիկոլի զոմբի եմ ինձ զգում, յանիմ Լևոնի զոմբի էի՝ քիչ էր։
> 
> Բայց քո իբր քննադատությունն էնքան անհեթեթ ա, որ ստիպված տենց եմ արձագանքում, ու մեղք չունեմ, որ ոճդ ու ասելիքդ գնալով նմանվում ա Աշոտյանին, Շարմազանովին, ԱդեկվաԴներին ու մի քանի դաշնակների ։ճ


Ապեր, թարգի էլի, ըստ էության բան ունես ասելու, ասա, չունե՞ս ասելու... խղճա մեզ, էլի, ստեղ մեկը կա, հռոմեական լեգեոնի ղեկավարի մականունով, տափակ սրամտությունների պորցիան ինքն ապահովումա, հերիքա, դու արդեն պեռեբոռ կլինես...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, թարգի էլի, ըստ էության բան ունես ասելու, ասա, չունե՞ս ասելու... խղճա մեզ, էլի, ստեղ մեկը կա, *հռոմեական լեգեոնի ղեկավարի մականունով*, տափակ սրամտությունների պորցիան ինքն ապահովումա, հերիքա, դու արդեն պեռեբոռ կլինես...


Չէ, խսքերս հետ եմ վերցնում, դու տգետ պատմաբան ես, Լիոն ջան։ Տրիբունը հռոմեկան լեգեոնների հետ վաբշե կապ չի ունեցել, էլ չեմ ասում ղեկավարման հետ։ 

Իսկ եթե մի բանի պեռեբոռ կա, էտ իրանց գիտնականի տեղ դրած տգեների ոչխար մտքերն են, ընկեր։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, դու իսկը Նիկոլի կամանդից ես՝ պատմանկան թերի գիտելիքներիդ առումով առնվազն հաստատ։ Էն վերևի ասածս մակերեսայնության մասին նաև քո մասին է - Սովորիր...

*Տրիբուն*

Դաժե չգիտես, մականունդ ինչա նշանակում...

Դե հիմի մի հատ էլ տափակ սրամտիր, որ սխալդ ծածկես  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, դու իսկը Նիկոլի կամանդից ես՝ պատմանկան թերի գիտելիքներիդ առումով առնվազն հաստատ։ Էն վերևի ասածս մակերեսայնության մասին նաև քո մասին է - Սովորիր...
> 
> *Տրիբուն*
> 
> Դաժե չգիտես, մականունդ ինչա նշանակում...
> 
> Դե հիմի մի հատ էլ տափակ սրամտիր, որ սխալդ ծածկես


Չէ հա, Ակումբում որտե՞ղ ա գրած Ռազմական Տրիբուն։ Կարո՞ղ ա ժողովրդկան տրիբունի մասին ա խոսքը։ Ապեր դու տգետ ես։ Տրիբունի (առանց ռազմական կամ որևէ այլ ածականի) առաջնային իմաստը կապ չունի լեգիոնների ու դրանց կառավարման հետ։ Նույն հաջողության ռազմական բժիշկներ էր կան, գեներալի կոչումով, բայց իրանք բժիշկ են։

----------


## Lion

Ողորմելի կռուտիտ էր - Կարողա նաև ժողովրդական տրիբունի մասինա խոսքը, բայց կա նաև ռազմական տրիբուն, այն դեպքում, երբ, իմ ագրեսիվ բարեկամ, դու վճռականորեն պնդեցիր, թե ես «տգետ» եմ, թեև ինքդ նույնիսկ այդ բառը տառասխալով էիր գրել, քանի որ, ինչպես անառարկելի տոնով ասացիր. «_ Տրիբունը հռոմեկան լեգեոնների հետ վաբշե կապ չի ունեցել, էլ չեմ ասում ղեկավարման հետ։_»։ Ոնց դու կասեիր՝ բա կարողա ես ռազմական տրիբունին նկատի ունեի...

Ապեր, բացի պատմական հարցերում մակերեսայնությանդ պահից, որը ծածկում ես դատարկ ինքնավստահությամբ, մի հատկանիշ էլ գտա, որով դու Նիկոլի կամանդի տիպիկ ներկայացուցիչ ես - սխալդ չես ընդունում և փորձում ես այն ծածկել ագրեսիվությամբ։ 

Դեմ չեմ, եղբայր, վատ էքզեմպլյար չես՝ ուսումնասիրության համար...

Լավ, հլը էն ասա, գոնե գիտե՞ս, ավատարիդ վրա ի՞նչ նկար է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ողորմելի կռուտիտ էր - Կարողա նաև ժողովրդական տրիբունիա մասինա խոսքը, բայց կա նաև ռազմական տրիբուն, այն դեպքում, երբ, իմ ագրեսիվ բարեկամ, դու վճռականորեն պնդեցիր, թե ես «տգետ» եմ, թեև ինքդ նույնիսկ այդ բառը տառասխալով էիր գրել, քանի որ, ինչպես անառարկելի տոնով ասացիր. «_ Տրիբունը հռոմեկան լեգեոնների հետ վաբշե կապ չի ունեցել, էլ չեմ ասում ղեկավարման հետ։_»։ Ոնց դու կասեիր՝ բա կարողա ես ռազմական տրիբունին նկատի ունեի...
> 
> Ապեր, բացի պատմական հարցերում մակերեսայնությանդ պահից, որը ծածկում ես դատարկ ինքնավստահությամբ, մի հատկանիշ էլ գտա, որով դու Նիկոլի կամանդի տիպիկ ներկայացուցիչ ես - սխալդ չես ընդունում և փորձում ես այն ծածկել ագրեսիվությամբ։ 
> 
> Դեմ չեմ, եղբայր, վատ էքզեմպլյար չես՝ ուսումնասիրության համար...
> 
> Լավ, հլը էն ասա, գոնե գիտե՞ս, ավատարիդ վրա ի՞նչ նկար է։


Այսինքն, եթե ես նիկս գրեմ "դատախազ" կամ "բժիշկ", դու կարող ա ի նկատի ունենաս "զինվորական դատախազ" կամ "ռազմական բժիշկ" ու ասես, որ դատախազն ու բժիշկը զինվորական պաշտոններ են։

Ապեր, պոտավորապես այ տենց էլ Ապոպը հայ ա դառել։  

Ինչ-որայա, քանի որ տափակ տապոռի հետ վիճելն անիմաստ ա, կարաս նույն ոգով շարունակես, գիտնական ջան։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եթե դու նիկդ գրեիր, ասենք, "բժիշկ", ես էլ ասեի, թե «ստեղ մեկը կա, զինվորների էսկուլապի ղեկավարի մականունով, տափակ սրամտությունների պորցիան ինքն ապահովումա», դու, եթե իհարկե գիտեիր, թե էսկուլապն ինչ է, չէիր բլթցնի էն, ինչ բլթցիր...

Լավ, հլը իրոք ասա, տապոռի պես սրամիտ իմ բարեկամ, գոնե գիտե՞ս, թե ավատարիդ վրա ի՞նչ է...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, դու ինձ կոչ էիր անում անձին չկպնել, երբ ես անձիդ չէի կպել, այլ գրառումերիդ որակին, բայց նենց չես խորշում անձերին կպնելուց ))

Մի խոսքով հաջող, ապեր։ Եթե որոշես կարդալ հիմնավորում՝ անձերին կամ գրառումների որակին կպնելու փոխարեն, կգնաս էն առաջին գրառումս էլի կկարդաս։ Եթե չհասկանաս՝ մի քանի անգամ էլ կարդա։

Էնքան կարդա, մինչև հասկանաս, որ եղել ա հիմնավորում ու կոնկրետ ասելիք, որը անկախ քեզ դուր գալ-չգալուց, համոզել-չհամոզելուց հիմնավորում ու ասելիք ա։ Ու էդ ժամանակ կարող ա հանկարծ հասկանաս, թե ինրու էդ հիմնավորումից հետո քո նույն ասելիքը երբ նորից կրկնեցիր, անցա գրառումներիդ որակին, քեզ փորձելով հուշել, թե քննադատությանդ մակարդակն ինչքան անկում է ապրել։ Ախր դու Աշոտյաններից ու Շարմազանովներից բարձր ես, եղբայր։ Քննադատությունդ էլ իրանցից բարձր նշաձող դիր  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019), Տրիբուն (21.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> 


Էլի կիսատ-պռատ խոսեց, սաղ կոնֆլիկտը չներկայացրեց (c) Lion

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ բավական լավ ելույթ է ունեցել Միլանի միջազգային քաղաքագիտության ինստիտուտումորապես, նշել է.

«Տիկնայք և պարոնայք, ինձ համար պատիվ է գտնվել այստեղ՝ Միջազգային քաղաքագիտության իտալական ինստիտուտում` Իտալիայի և աշխարհի խոշորագույն հետազոտական կենտրոններից մեկում: Գիտեմ, որ 2019 թվականին լրանում է այս ինստիտուտի հիմնադրման 85-ամյակը: Տասնամյակների ընթացքում համատեղելով հավասարապես քաղաքականության և կրթության վրա հիմնված հետազոտությունները՝ ինստիտուտն անցել է պատմության անկայուն շրջաններով՝ իր ներդրումը բերելով գլոբալ քաղաքականության մշակման գործին: Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում այս լսարանին դիմելու հնարավորության համար:

Ես կասկած չունեմ, որ բոլորդ լսել եք ոչ բռնի, խաղաղ թավշյա հեղափոխության մասին, որը տեղի է ունեցավ Հայաստանում 2018 թվականի ապրիլին: Չունենալով արտաքին հովանավորներ՝ այս հեղափոխությունը եկավ որպես հայ ժողովրդի հույսի արտացոլում՝ մերժելով տասնամյակներ շարունակ երկրում մոլեգնած կոռուպցիան ու խարդախությունները և իշխանության գերակայությունը փոխարինելով օրենքի գերակայությամբ:

Ստանձնելով բողոքի երթերի անցկացման պատասխանատվություն՝ ես հստակ հասկացա, որ հայկական երրորդ պետականության պատմության մեջ երբևէ չի եղել ավելի խոստումնալից և թերևս ավելի վտանգավոր ժամանակահատված: Ես հստակ հասկացա, որ իրավունք չունեմ բախտի հույսին թողնել այն հազարավոր կանանց, տղամարդկանց, երիտասարդներին ու ծերերին, ովքեր հետևում էին ինձ:

Մենք սկսեցինք բողոքի երթ՝ քայլելով Հայաստանի երկրորդ ամենամեծ քաղաք Գյումրիից մինչև մայրաքաղաք Երևան: Մայրաքաղաքին մոտենալիս ամեն  քայլափոխին պատասխանատվությունն աճում էր երկրաչափական արագությամբ: Եվ դա մեզ հաջողվեց: Հայ ժողովուրդն ապացուցեց, որ ուժեղ է, երբ միավորվում է և համախմբված է:

Թավշյա հեղափոխությամբ մենք կարողացանք իշխանությունը վերադարձնել ժողովրդին: Մեր հաջորդ քայլն արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն էին: Անցյալ տարվա դեկտեմբերին մենք անցկացրեցինք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, որոնք մեր միջազգային գործընկերները բնութագրեցին որպես ազատ, արդար, ժողովրդավարական և մրցակցային: Սա մեր երկրում առաջին խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն էին, որոնց պաշտոնական արդյունքները չեն վիճարկվել Սահմանադրական դատարանում և առաջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները, որոնց արդյունքները միաձայն ընդունվել են բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի և առհասարակ հասարակության կողմից:

Ընտրություններից հետո ես հստակ հասկացա, որ ժողովրդի սպասելիքները չափազանց մեծ էին: Հարկավոր էր լայնածավալ մոբիլիզացիայի արդյունքում առաջացած էներգիան և հույզերն ուղղորդել ժողովրդավարական ինստիտուտների կառուցման գործին: Կասկածից վեր է, որ ժողովրդավարությունն աննախադեպ հաղթանակ տարավ Հայաստանում արժեքների և համազգային ձգտումների առումով:

Այսօր ժողովրդավարությունը դարձել է մեր ինքնության մի մասը: Այնուամենայնիվ, մենք գիտակցում ենք, որ ժողովրդավարությունը պետք է ինստիտուցիոնալ կերպով ամրապնդվի, որպեսզի անդառնալի դառնա: Մենք պետք է պաշտպանենք ժողովրդավարությունը նրանցից, ովքեր ցանկանում են վրեժխնդիր լինել և ժամացույցի սլաքները հետ տալ: Այս նպատակով մենք նախաձեռնեցինք բարեփոխումներ, որոնք ուղղված են օրենքի գերակայության ապահովմանը, հաշվետու կառավարմանը, հիմնարար իրավունքների և ազատության պաշտպանությանը:

Այսօր մենք շեշտը դնում ենք ինստիտուտների կայացման վրա, և դատական համակարգն այս առումով առաջնային նշանակություն ունի: Հայտնի է, որ առանց իրապես անկախ դատական համակարգի և դատական համակարգի նկատմամբ հասարակության վստահության հնարավոր չէ ունենալ լիարժեք ժողովրդավարություն և օրենքի գերակայություն: Բայց այդ վստահությունը պետք է վաստակել: Երկար ժամանակ այն խաթարվել է, և վերականգնելու համար ջանքեր են պահանջվում: Մեր միջազգային գործընկերների օգնությամբ մենք այն հետ ենք բերում:

Այս համատեքստում, ցանկանում եմ շեշտել Եվրամիության դերը, որը դարձել է Հայաստանի հիմնական գործընկերը ինստիտուտների կայացման և մեր բարեփոխումների օրակարգի իրականացման գործում: Այդ նպատակով առանձնահատուկ նշանակություն ունի Հայաստանի և Եվրամիության միջև կնքված Համապարփակ և ընդլայնված գործընկերության համաձայնագիրը: Հատկանշական է, որ ՀԸԳՀ-ն բարեփոխումներ գեներացնող գործիք է, և դրա դրույթների կատարումը ենթադրում է որակական փոփոխություններ մեր հասարակության շատ ոլորտներում:

Իտալիան այն պատմական կամուրջներից մեկն է, որը Հայաստանին կապում է Եվրոպային: Այսօր այն կարևոր դեր է խաղում Հայաստանի և Եվրոպական միության միջև համագործակցության ընդլայնման և քաղաքական, տնտեսական և մշակութային հարաբերությունների ամրապնդման գործում: Մենք բարձր ենք գնահատում Իտալիայի հետ մեր բարեկամական հարաբերությունները և մտադիր ենք բոլոր ջանքերը գործադրել՝ դրանք ամրապնդելու և առավել բովանդակալից դարձնելու համար:

Մեր ժողովուրդների միջև հաստատվել էին պատմական սերտ կապեր այն ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանը և Հռոմեական կայսրությունը հարևաններ էին, և դա արտացոլված է Հռոմեական ֆորումի պատին գտնվող չորս հնագույն քարտեզների վրա: Մ.թ.ա. առաջին դարում Հայաստանը նույնիսկ հռչակվեց Հռոմի բարեկամ և դաշնակից:

Մեր հին ժողովուրդների միջև սերտ կապերը հիմնված են ընդհանուր արժեքների և ընդհանուր քրիստոնեական ավանդույթների վրա, որոնք, իհարկե, մեր բարեկամության անկյունաքարերից են: Հայերի համար շատ կարևոր է, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու առաջին կաթողիկոսի սուրբ մասունքները պահվում են Նեապոլի Սան Գրեգորիո Արմենո և Նարդոյի եկեղեցիներում:

Արդի դարաշրջանում հայկական մշակույթի վերածննդին նպաստող կարևորագույն կենտրոններից մեկը Վենետիկի Սուրբ Ղազար կղզին է, որտեղ հիմնադրվել է Մխիթարյանների միաբանությունը երեք դար առաջ: Միաբանությունը, որը մինչ այժմ շարունակում է մնալ հայագիտության գլխավոր կենտրոններից մեկը, անգնահատելի դեր խաղաց հայ ժողովրդի լուսավորության և մշակութային զարգացման գործում: Այն հպարտության ևս մեկ առարկա է հայերի և իտալացիների համար: Այս շարքը կարելի է անվերջ շարունակել։

Մեր ժողովուրդների միջև ավանդական բարեկամությունն ամուր հիմք է ստեղծել մեր երկրների միջև համագործակցության զարգացման համար: Այսօր մենք վճռել ենք անել հնարավոր ամեն ինչ՝ մեր հարաբերությունների հետագա խորացման համար:

Առևտրատնտեսական համագործակցությունը մեր հարաբերությունների կարևոր բաղադրիչն է: Իտալիան Եվրամիության երկրների շարքում Հայաստանի երկրորդ խոշոր առևտրատնտեսական գործընկերն է: Միայն այս տարվա առաջին ինն ամիսներին երկու երկրների միջև առևտուրն աճել է մոտ 14 տոկոսով: ՀՀ-ԵՄ Համապարփակ և ընդլայնված գործընկերության համաձայնագիրը և Հայաստանի մասնակցությունը Եվրասիական տնտեսական միությանը լրացուցիչ հեռանկարներ են ստեղծում մեր երկու երկրների միջև համագործակցության զարգացման համար:

Իտալիայի հայ համայնքը, անկասկած, մեր գործակցությանը նպաստող ևս մեկ գործոն է: Մենք երախտապարտ ենք Իտալիայի կառավարությանը` Իտալիայում առկա հայկական մշակութային ժառանգության մասին հոգ տանելու համար: Եվ վերջապես, մենք երախտապարտ ենք Իտալիայի Պատգամավորների պալատի կողմից այս տարվա ապրիլին Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու մասին որոշման համար:

Տիկնայք և պարոնայք, Դուք գիտեք, որ Հայաստանը գտնվում է անկայուն տարածաշրջանում՝ անվտանգության բազմաթիվ ռիսկերով և մարտահրավերներով: Հարավային Կովկասում դեռևս առկա են չկարգավորված հակամարտություններ, որոնք հանգեցնում են շարունակական լարվածության, սպառազինությունների մրցավազքի և ատելության քաղաքականության: Բեռլինի պատի անկումից 30 տարի անց Հայաստանի չորս սահմաններից երկուսը՝  Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի հետ սահմանները, փակ են մնացել շուրջ երեք տասնամյակ:

Հրաժարվելով դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել Հայաստանի հետ և սերտորեն աջակցելով Ադրբեջանին ընդդեմ Հայաստանի և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի` Թուրքիան շարունակում է մնալ անվտանգության լուրջ սպառնալիք Հայաստանի և հայ ժողովրդի համար, ովքեր Օսմանյան կայսրությունում ենթարկվեցին 20-րդ դարի առաջին ցեղասպանությանը և տակավին ականատեսն են ճշմարտության և արդարության կատաղի ժխտման:

Չնայած մեր բարեկամների՝ Վրաստանի և Իրանի հետ երկու սահմանները բաց են, սակայն տնտեսական արդյունավետության առումով դրանք կարելի է համարել միայն կիսաբաց: Մեր մյուս երկու հարևաններից եկող արտաքին քաղաքական մարտահրավերները սահմանափակում են մեր արտաքին տնտեսական հարաբերությունների ներուժը և խոչընդոտում են տարածաշրջանային լայնածավալ համագործակցության հնարավորությունները:

Բայց մեզ համար անվտանգության ամենամեծ մարտահրավերը ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունն է: Այն շարունակում է մնալ չկարգավորված՝ դառնալով մշտական լարվածության աղբյուր և սպառնալով հանգեցնել տարածաշրջանում ռազմական գործողությունների հերթական բռնկմանը:

Ցանկացած մարդ, ով հետաքրքրված է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտությամբ, պետք է իմանա հակամարտության նախապատմությունը: Այս հակամարտությունը տարածքային վեճ չէ, ինչպես ոմանք փորձում են այն ներկայացնել պարզեցված ձևով: Խոսքն ինքնորոշման իրավունքի, մարդու իրավունքների և այնտեղ ապրող մարդկանց ֆիզիկական անվտանգության մասին է:

Հակամարտության արմատներն սկիզբ են առնում Խորհրդային միության վաղ ժամանակներից, երբ Կոմունիստական կուսակցության կամայական որոշմամբ Ադրբեջանին հանձնվեց հայկական այդ շրջանը, որի բնակչության 95 տոկոսը հայեր էին: Դա տեղի է ունեցավ 1920-ականների սկզբին բոլշևիկյան Ռուսաստանի և քեմալական Թուրքիայի միջև ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածության արդյունքում։

Խորհրդային տարիներին հակամարտությունը դրսևորվում էր համակարգված և բռնի խտրական վերաբերմունքով հայ բնակչության նկատմամբ, ովքեր հենց Խորհրդային միության փլուզման նախօրեին՝ 1988 թվականին, ինքնորոշման հայտ ներկայացրին: Ի պատասխան Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հայության ցանկությանը՝ Խորհրդային Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները ձեռնարկեցին խիստ միջոցներ՝ ռազմաոստիկանական ուժի կիրառմամբ այս շարժումը խափանելու համար: Հայերի նկատմամբ զանգվածային վայրագություններով ուղեկցվող էթնիկ զտումներ իրականացվեցին Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Ադրբեջանի շատ շրջաններում:

Այնուհետև, քանի որ Խորհրդային կայսրությունը կազմալուծման գործընթաց էր ապրում, մյուս հանրապետությունների պես Ադրբեջանը ևս դուրս եկավ ԽՍՀՄ-ից: Համաձայն Խորհրդային միության սահմանադրության, եթե որևէ անդամ-հանրապետություն հայտարարում էր ԽՍՀՄ-ից առանձնանալու մտադրության մասին, նրա իրավասության տակ գտնվող ինքնավար մարզերն իրավունք ունեին որոշել իրենց կարգավիճակը, ընդհուպ այդ հանրապետությունից անջատումը։

*
*
*

----------

Արշակ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

*
*
*


Օգտվելով Սովետական սահմանադրությունից՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Ինքնավար Մարզը կիրառեց ինքնորոշման իր իրավունքը: Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանից անկախություն հռչակեց ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Ադրբեջանը Խորհրդային միությունից անջատվեց:

Այս անգամ Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները ռազմական ուժ կիրառեցին հայերի դեմ: Նրանք ծավալեցին լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմ՝ սպառնալով Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի գոյությանը: Ի պատասխան գոյապահպանական այդ սպառնալիքին՝ հայերը, որոնք կազմում էին Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ընդհանուր բնակչության մոտ 80 տոկոսը, դիմեցին ինքնապաշտպանության: Նրանց հաջողվեց պաշտպանել իրենց հողը և ստիպել, որ Ադրբեջանը համակերպվի նոր իրավիճակի հետ: Արդյունքում՝ Ադրբեջանի, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջև հրադադարի պայմանագիր ստորագրվեց 1994 թվականի մայիսի 12-ին:

Հակամարտության կարգավորման բանակցային գործընթացն սկսվել է դեռևս 1992 թվականին՝ զինադադարի մասին համաձայնագրի ստորագրումից առաջ: Միջազգային հանրության կողմից հակամարտության կարգավորման միջնորդական մանդատ ստացած ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խումբը սահմանեց, որ հակամարտությունն ունի երեք կողմ՝ Ադրբեջանը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը և Հայաստանը: Այս փաստը վերահաստատվեց 90-ականների սկզբի բազմաթիվ միջազգային փաստաթղթերով:

Իսկապես, երկար ժամանակ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը մասնակցում էր բանակցություններին՝ որպես բանակցային գործընթացի կողմ: 1990-ականների սկզբին նույնիսկ մի շարք հանդիպումներ են անցկացվել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Ադրբեջանի առաջնորդների, ինչպես նաև Ադրբեջանի, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պաշտպանության նախարարների միջև։

Ի դեպ, իտալացի ականավոր քաղաքական գործիչ և դիվանագետ Մարիո Ռաֆայելլին, ով մեծ ջանքեր գործադրեց տարածաշրջանում իրավիճակը կարգավորելու համար, Մինսկի կոնֆերանսի նախագահն էր՝ առաջին միջազգային գործիչը, ում 1990-ականների սկզբին վստահվեց հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցը: Մինսկի խմբի հանդիպումները, որին մասնակցում էին նաև Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ընտրված ներկայացուցիչները, կայացան Հռոմում՝ Իտալիայի մայրաքաղաքում:

Ցավոք, չնայած տասնամյակներ շարունակ միջազգային միջնորդների գործադրած ջանքերին, ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը դեռևս մնում է չլուծված:

Որո՞նք են այս իրավիճակի պատճառները:

Նախ և առաջ Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները հրաժարվում են բանակցություններ վարել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Նրանք պնդում են, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը պետք է համարվի Ադրբեջանի անբաժանելի մասը: Բայց դա իսկապես շատ տարօրինակ դիրքորոշում է: Մի կողմից՝ Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները ցանկանում են, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը լինի իրենց տարածքային ամբողջականության մաս: Մյուս կողմից, նրանք չեն ցանկանում երկխոսություն վարել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Սա մի փոքր տարօրինակ չէ՞:

Ի՞նչ է նշանակում նրանց այս կեցվածքը: Դա նշանակում է, որ Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները փաստորեն չեն ցանկանում բանակցել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի հետ՝ պարզապես այն պատճառով, որ նրանք սոսկ տարածք են ուզում, բայց ոչ ժողովուրդ: Ավելի ճիշտ` տարածքներ առանց ժողովրդի: Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք հույս ունեն հակամարտությունը լուծել ռազմական ճանապարհով, այն է՝ գրավել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի տարածքը, անցկացնել էթնիկ զտումներ և ազատվել ինչպես հայերից, այնպես էլ ինքնին այդ խնդրից:

«Չի բացառվում ռազմական լուծումը», - դա բնորոշ հայտարարություն էր՝ արված նախագահ Ալիևի կողմից բազմաթիվ առիթներով: «Ցանկացած պահի մենք կարող ենք հարցը լուծել ռազմական ճանապարհով», - ասվում էր Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևի 2017 թվականի հունվարի կառավարության նիստում արվսծ հայտարարության մեջ, որի ժամանակ քննարկվում էր երկրի տնտեսական զարգացումը:

«Մենք կավելացնենք մեր ռազմական հզորությունը, և ես հավատում եմ, որ դա բանակցությունների կարևորագույն գործոններից մեկն է»: Այս խոսքերն ասվել են 2018 թվականի նոյեմբերի 5-ին: 2018 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 17-ի հայտարարության մեջ ասված է. «… մեր ռազմական ուժերը և մեր ուժը հանդիսանում են ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի լուծման հիմնական գործոնները» - մեջբերման ավարտ:

Իրոք, շատ պատճառներ կան հավատալու, որ Ադրբեջանի իշխանություններն իրենց հասարակությանը պատրաստում են պատերազմի: Սա է պատճառը, որ նրանք հակահայկական տրամադրություններ են բորբոքում իրենց ժողովրդի մեջ: Ահա թե ինչու նրանք հսկայական ռեսուրսներ են ծախսում սպառազինության վրա: Ահա թե ինչու հակահայկական ատելության խոսքը դարձել է պաշտոնական քաղաքականություն Ադրբեջանում: Ահա թե ինչու հայատյացությունը դարձավ պետական քաղաքականություն Ադրբեջանում: Ես այդ քաղաքականության որոշ կոնկրետ օրինակներ կբերեմ գործողության մեջ:

Ցանկացած օտարերկրացի, ով այցելում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ, հայտնվում է Ադրբեջանի սև ցուցակում: Այս ցանկում արդեն ընդգրկված է ավելի քան 850 մարդ: Որևէ երկրի քաղաքացիներ, ովքեր կրում են հայկական ազգանուն կամ կասկածվում են, որ հայկական էթնիկ ծագում ունեն, չեն կարող մուտք գործել Ադրբեջան: Նման դեպք տեղի ունեցավ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիությամբ Bloomberg-ի լրագրող Դիանա Մարկոսյանի հետ, ում 2011 թվականին արգելվեց մուտք գործել Ադրբեջան:

2014 թվականին դա տեղի ունեցավ թուրք նվագախմբի երաժիշտ Ռաֆեր Նոյանի հետ, ով ուներ հայկական ազգանուն: 2016 թվականին դա պատահեց ութ տարեկան երեխայի՝ Լուկա Վարդանյանի հետ, իսկ 2018 թվականին՝ ռուսաստանցի ութսունամյա թոշակառու Օլգա Բարսեղյանի հետ:

2017 թվականին հայկական ծագմամբ մի կնոջ իր 4-ամյա երեխայի հետ երեք ժամ պահել են Բաքվի օդանավակայանում, այնուհետև արտաքսել: Այս ցանկը շարունակելի է:

Բայց թերևս ամենահայտնի դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել «Արսենալի» խաղացող Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի հետ, որը բաց թողեց Եվրոպա լիգայի եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը Բաքվում՝ Ադրբեջանի մայրաքաղաքում, ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս առաջ: Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները նույնիսկ արգելել էին Մխիթարյանի անունով վերնաշապիկները: Իսկ դրանք կրող մարդիկ ոստիկանների կողմից կանգնեցվում էին Բաքվի փողոցներում:

Այս քաղաքականությունը երբեմն նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի դրսևորումներ է ունենում: Ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ մի վարորդի բերման ենթարկեցին Բաքվում՝ պարզապես հայկական փոփ երգ լսելու համար:

Բայց ամենաողբերգականն ու ցինիկը Ռամիլ Սաֆարովի մասնակցությամբ դեպքն էր, ով Բուդապեշտում կացնով սպանեց ՆԱՏՕ-ի սեմինարին մասնակցող իր հայ դասընկերոջը քնած ժամանակ: Նրան դատապարտեցին ցմահ ազատազրկման, այնուհետև Հունգարիայի իշխանությունների կողմից նա արտահանձնվեց Ադրբեջանին: Դրանից հետո նրան ողջունեցին որպես Ադրբեջանի ազգային հերոս: Նախագահ Իլհամ Ալիևը նրան ներում շնորհեց. բարձրացվեց նրա զինվորական կոչումը և շնորհվեց բնակարան։

Սիրելի բարեկամներ, անկախ այս բոլոր հանգամանքներից՝ չնայած Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների հակահայկական քաղաքականությանը, Հայաստանը ձեռնարկում է կոնկրետ քայլեր հակամարտության փոխընդունելի լուծում գտնելու ուղղությամբ: Այդ նպատակով մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ ես հրապարակավ հայտարարեցի, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության ցանկացած լուծում պետք է ընդունելի լինի Հայաստանի ժողովրդի, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի և Ադրբեջանի ժողովրդի համար:

Ես առաջին հայ առաջնորդն էի, ով բարձրաձայնեց նման դիրքորոշում: Իմ երկրում ինձ խիստ քննադատեցին այդ բանաձևի համար, որը երեք կողմերին հավասար հիմունքներով է դիտարկում: Այդուամենայնիվ, ես համոզված եմ, որ դա հակամարտության խաղաղ և տևական կարգավորման միակ ճանապարհն է, քանի որ այն ենթադրում է փոխզիջման, փոխադարձ հարգանքի և հավասարակշռման հնարավորություն։

Որպեսզի առաջ շարժվենք, ես նման հայտարարություն եմ ակնկալում նաև Ադրբեջանից: Եթե մենք լսենք այդպիսի հայտարարություն նախագահ Ալիևից, դա իսկական առաջընթաց կլինի բանակցային գործընթացում:

Այնուամենայնիվ, Ադրբեջանի բարձրագույն իշխանությունները մնում են իրենց նախկին դիրքերում՝ նպատակ ունենալով խնդիրը լուծել միայն Ադրբեջանի ժողովրդի համար ընդունելի տարբերակով: Դա ինձ լրացուցիչ հիմք է տալիս կարծելու, որ Ադրբեջանը փայփայում է հակամարտությունը ռազմական ճանապարհով լուծելու հույսեր և չի ցանկանում լուծումը գտնել բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ: Այդուամենայնիվ, Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունները պետք է հասկանան, որ խաղաղ բանակցություններին և խնդրի խաղաղ լուծմանն այլընտրանք չկա:

Նախ և առաջ, բացարձակապես անօգուտ է սպառնալիքի լեզվով խոսել Արցախի՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Հայաստանի հետ: Դա ճանապարհ է դեպի ոչ մի տեղ: Ադրբեջանը ժամանակին փորձել է ուժի լեզվով խոսել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի հետ և լուրջ հետևանքների է բախվել՝ չնայած Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի նկատմամբ իր հսկայական գերակայությանը ինչպես ազգաբնակչության, այնպես էլ սպառազինության առումով: Իրենց իսկ ռազմական ձախողումների համար վրեժխնդիր լինելու փորձերը ոչ մի լավ բանի չեն հանգեցնի:

Մեր տարածաշրջանում ռազմական էսկալացիան աղետալի հետևանքներ կունենա նույնիսկ գլոբալ տեսանկյունից: Ներգրավվելով ռազմական արկածախնդրությունների մեջ՝ Ադրբեջանը կարող է պարարտ միջավայր ստեղծել այն ահաբեկիչների համար, ովքեր կորցրել են իրենց ազդեցությունը Սիրիայում և Իրաքում, և այժմ փնտրում են նոր տարածքներ՝ իրենց գործողությունների համար:

Աշխարհագրական առումով, Ադրբեջանը կարող է ծառայել որպես հենակետ՝ տարածաշրջան բոլոր չորս ուղղություններով նրանց ներթափանցման համար՝ հարավից, հյուսիսից, արևելքից և արևմուտքից:

Սիրելի բարեկամներ, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը շատ բարդ և ցավոտ հարց է տարածաշրջանի ժողովուրդների համար: Հնարավոր չէ լուծել այն առանց ծանր ու հետևողական ջանքերի, առանց փոխզիջման, փոխադարձ հարգանքի և հավասարակշռության: Բայց եթե մենք ստանձնել ենք պատասխանատվություն մեր ժողովուրդների ապագայի համար, ապա պետք է ջանքեր գործադրենք իրական փոփոխությունների հասնելու նպատակով: Ես նկատի ունեմ Ադրբեջանի կառավարությանը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կառավարությանը և Հայաստանի կառավարությանը։

Մենք անկեղծ ենք տարածաշրջանում խաղաղության հաստատման մեր ձգտման մեջ և պատրաստ ենք երկխոսության՝ հանուն հակամարտության այնպիսի լուծման, որն ընդունելի կլինի Հայաստանի, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի և Ադրբեջանի ժողովուրդների համար: Սա է մեր մոտեցումը, և մենք պատրաստ ենք բանակցել այս նոր պարադիգմի հիման վրա:

Եզրափակելով խոսքս` կցանկանայի ասել, որ այստեղ գալուց առաջ այցելեցի ինստիտուտի կայքը և աչքիս զարնեց քննարկումների վերնագրերից մեկը՝ «Թանաքն արյունից լավ է»: Այս հակամարտության մեջ բավականաչափ արյուն է հոսել: Արդ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է թանաք և ամուր ձեռքեր՝ դրան վերջ տալու և մեր տարածաշրջանի ժողովուրդներին խաղաղություն բերելու համար: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար։ Այժմ ես պատրաստ եմ պատասխանել ձեր հարցերին»։

----------

Արշակ (23.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> 


Յանի բլոգեր Աթա Աբդուլաևը՝ ով փաստորեն ազերի ուժային ա.

----------

Freeman (21.11.2019), Varzor (22.11.2019), Աթեիստ (21.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... Էդ «թիմ» կոչվածը, փաստորեն, չգիտի, *որ Նժդեհն ու Բաղրամյանը անձնապես ծանոթ չեն եղել*...


Ես քո տեղը լինեի, տենց վստահ չէի պնդի  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Էն շաքարամանի և 2 կտոր շաքարի մոմենտը Նար-Դոսից չէ՞ր։ 

Նիկոլը մի տեսակ վստահ Թումանյան ասեց... շշկռվա...

----------


## Varzor

> Էն շաքարամանի և 2 կտոր շաքարի մոմենտը Նար-Դոսից չէ՞ր։ 
> Նիկոլը մի տեսակ վստահ Թումանյան ասեց... շշկռվա...


Դե, երկուսդ էլ մարդ եք։ Միգուցե ինքն էլ է շշկռվել  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ախպեր, բան ասի՞։ 

Շշկռվավ՝ Նժդեհին Սարդարապատ բերեց, հայերին կովկասցի համարեց, Բաղրամյանի կրկնակի հերոսությունը կասկածեց, էս շփոթեց... 

Մարդա, բան չասի, լինումա...

----------


## Varzor

> Ախպեր, բան ասի՞։ 
> Շշկռվավ՝ Նժդեհին Սարդարապատ բերեց, հայերին կովկասցի համարեց, Բաղրամյանի կրկնակի հերոսությունը կասկածեց, էս շփոթեց... 
> Մարդա, բան չասի, լինումա...


Ու էդ ամենով ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ իսկականից իր ժողովրդի ծոցից դուրս եկած ղեկավար է  :LOL:

----------

Lion (12.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նայե՞լ եք էս վերջին ասուլիսը։
Էս հարցին շատ լավ ա պատասխանում։ Մի տաս րոպե գնում ա, ու այ էս մասում շատ լավ նկարագրում ա թե մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմը ինչն ա։

----------

Վիշապ (18.05.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ցավոք հեչ էլ լավ չի վիճակը Նիկոլի ու երկրի: 
Մանրից մեծ մասը հրաժարական է տալիս, ներսում ահավոր է վիճակը՝ մեկը մյուսի հետ չունեն, կողքից նախկին հհկականներն են տեղավորվում: 
Ամբողջ սոցապում երկու հոգի կար աշխատող նորմալ, մեկին Բաթոյանը ստիպել ա հրաժարական տալ՝ ասելով, որ իրանից շատ ա աչքի ընկնում ))))) բայց խոսի Գեմաֆինից շատ ոչ մեկ էս ընթացքում չի աշխատել:
Ժողովի ժամանակ Սիսեռյան Վարագը ներս մտնելիս՝ դուռը ուժեղ է փակել (սկվազնյակի պատճառով), Նիկոլը Ավինյանին ասել ա ազատեք գործից  :LOL:  Ավինյանն ասել է չէ, ստիպված արձակուրդ է բայց ուղարկել: Մի խոսքով կինո է, ու սենց լիքը բաներ, որոնք հաստատ են էլի: 
ԲՈԿ-ն են փակում, Գոգյանը հրաժարական է տալիս, որտև բնականաբար Արայիկը ոչ մի պիտանի բարեփոխում չի անում ու չի հսկում:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Աթեիստ (17.05.2020), Հայկօ (17.05.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ցավոք հեչ էլ լավ չի վիճակը Նիկոլի ու երկրի:


Դե ոնց ընդհանուր երկիրն ա տենց էլ ներսում պիտի լինի ցավոք
https://youtu.be/N9bgksVrsCg?t=13098

----------

Quyr Qery (17.05.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Դե ոնց ընդհանուր երկիրն ա տենց էլ ներսում պիտի լինի ցավոք
> https://youtu.be/N9bgksVrsCg?t=13098


Հա, ճիշտ ես: Ծերից ծեր քցող, գողացող, ու կապ չունի դա իրենց պետք է , թե չէ: 
Նիկոլի նեռվերը տեղի են տալիս արդեն, ինքը երևի չի հասկանում որտեղ ինչ պիտի անի, որ ստացվի, իր թիմի մեծ մասն էլ հիմար ամբիցիաներով դեմքեր են դարձել, որ մենակ անձնական ստատուսի մասին են մտածում:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Վիշապ (18.05.2020)

----------


## Lion

Պետք է թիմ ձևավորվի, սա ես առաջին օրվանից եմ ասել՝ ունակ և կարող թիմ: Սա չի արվում, իսկ եղած թիմից էլ, այո, աստիճանաբար հեռանում են ուժեղ և սկզբունքային մարդիկ, մնում են գործ պատեհապաշտները, որոնք վճռական պաին ոչ միայն չեն օգնի Նիկոլին, այլև կվնասեն...

----------


## Lion

Ախր ո՞նց անենք, որ մեր պետությունը մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր լինի ռազմական պատմությանը, իսկ վարչապետի համար տեքստեր գրող մասնագետներն էլ ավելի լավ աշխատեն: Նոր էր հանգել անհարմար իրավիճակն այն բանի հետ կապված, որ հայտարարվեց, թե մայիսի 9-ին ավարտվել է Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը, երբ ահա նորից…

Իր երեկվա ասուլիսում վարչապետն ասում է (2:25:45). «Գարեգին Նժդեհը ռուսական բանակի սպա է եղել և մասնակցել է Բալկանյան պատերազմին ռուսական բանակի կազմում և պարգևատրվել է..»:

Իրոք ցավալի վրիպում է, քանզի, այո, Գարեգին Նժդեհը Ռուսական կայսրության բանակի կազմում իրոք մասնակցել է Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմին, սակայն պարոն Փաշինյանի կողմից նկատի ունեցած Բալկանյան առաջին պատերազմին վերջինս մասնակցել է, ուշադիր, ԲՈՒԼՂԱՐԱԿԱՆ ԹԱԳԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԲԱՆԱԿԻ ԿԱԶՄՈՒՄ, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ խոսքը վերաբերում է Բուլղարական թագավորության IV բանակի կազմում գործող այսպես կոչված Մակեդոնաօրդինյան աշխարհազորի 3-րդ բրիգադի 12-րդ գումարտակի 2-րդ Հայկական վաշտին, որի կազմում կար 275 ռազմիկ և որը մեր ազգային հերոս Անդրանիկի հետ միասին ղեկավարում էր մեր ազգային մյուս հերոս Գարեգին Նժդեհը: Ի դեպ, Բալկանյան առաջին պատերազմին պատերազմական գործողության մասնակցի կարգավիճակով Ռուսական կայսրությունը որևէ մասնակցություն ընդհանրապես չի ունեցել, պետք չէ շփոթել այս պատերազմը մինչ այդ տեղի ունեցած մարտերի հետ նույն Բալկանյան թերակղզում, որոնք Ռուսական կայսրությունը մղում էր Օսմանյան սուլթանության դեմ:

Պետք է ուշադիր լինել նման բաների…

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Պետք է թիմ ձևավորվի, սա ես առաջին օրվանից եմ ասել՝ ունակ և կարող թիմ: Սա չի արվում, իսկ եղած թիմից էլ, այո, աստիճանաբար հեռանում են ուժեղ և սկզբունքային մարդիկ, մնում են գործ պատեհապաշտները, որոնք վճռական պաին ոչ միայն չեն օգնի Նիկոլին, այլև կվնասեն...


Ապեր ի՞նչ թիմ։ Ֆուտբոլ չենք խաղում, երկիր ենք փորձում կառուցել, այնլ էլ ոչ թե զրոյից, այլ 30 տարի քանդելուց հետո։
Երկաթե ձեռք է պետք, ոչ թե թիմ։ Պատմական փորձառությունը դա է վկայում, որ մեր ժողովուրդը ահն ու կոպտությունն ավելի լավ է հասկանում և ընմբռնում, քան հարգանքն ու կարեկցանքը։
Հրապարակային  և խմբակային գնդակահարություններ, հատուկ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներ, որտեղ ով չաշխատեց՝ սոված է մնալու։ Դրանից հետո տեսնեմ էդ ոա տենց դուխով, որ երկրի օրենքին և իշխանության ասածը ժամանակին ու որակով չի անելու։

Ի՞նչ ենք ընկել ֆլան ֆստան ու փիսիկ սկզբունքների հետևից։ Հիմա առավել քան այն պահերից մեկն է, որ ցանկացած անհաջող կան անարդյունավետ ամիսը հետագայում մեզ վրա տարիներ է նստելու, եթե իհարկե էդ հետագայում դեռ ՀՀ կլինի ․․․

----------

Freeman (18.05.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պետք է թիմ ձևավորվի, սա ես առաջին օրվանից եմ ասել՝ ունակ և կարող թիմ: Սա չի արվում, իսկ եղած թիմից էլ, այո, աստիճանաբար հեռանում են ուժեղ և սկզբունքային մարդիկ, մնում են գործ պատեհապաշտները, որոնք վճռական պաին ոչ միայն չեն օգնի Նիկոլին, այլև կվնասեն...


Լավ էլի, ոնց կարող են ուժեղ ու սկզբունքային մարդիկ հեռանալ։ Հեռանում են էն մարդիկ, որոնք սկսում են զգալ որ իրենք անճար են, մնում են այն մարդիկ, որոնք կամ չեն ջոկում, որ իրենք անճար են, կամ էլ դա իրենց չի հետաքրքրում ։Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր ի՞նչ թիմ։ Ֆուտբոլ չենք խաղում, երկիր ենք փորձում կառուցել, այնլ էլ ոչ թե զրոյից, այլ 30 տարի քանդելուց հետո։
> Երկաթե ձեռք է պետք, ոչ թե թիմ։ Պատմական փորձառությունը դա է վկայում, որ մեր ժողովուրդը ահն ու կոպտությունն ավելի լավ է հասկանում և ընմբռնում, քան հարգանքն ու կարեկցանքը։
> Հրապարակային  և խմբակային գնդակահարություններ, հատուկ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներ, որտեղ ով չաշխատեց՝ սոված է մնալու։ Դրանից հետո տեսնեմ էդ ոա տենց դուխով, որ երկրի օրենքին և իշխանության ասածը ժամանակին ու որակով չի անելու։
> 
> Ի՞նչ ենք ընկել ֆլան ֆստան ու փիսիկ սկզբունքների հետևից։ Հիմա առավել քան այն պահերից մեկն է, որ ցանկացած անհաջող կան անարդյունավետ ամիսը հետագայում մեզ վրա տարիներ է նստելու, եթե իհարկե էդ հետագայում դեռ ՀՀ կլինի ․․․


Վարզոր, իսկ գիտե՞ս ով պիտի գնդակահարվի ու ով պիտի գնդակահարի ։Ճ Եթե ցուցակ ունես, ուղարկի Փաշինյանին, ուզում էր։

----------

Արշակ (19.05.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էսօրվա ԵԱՏՄ նիստին Նիկոլի ու Պուծինի ելույթներից էլ մոտս հաստատվեց տպավորությունը, որ իրավահավասար գործընկեր են բանակցում:

Հա, օքեյ, հլա վերջնական մեզ ձեռնտու բանաձևին չենք հանգել, բայց քննարկում ա տեղի ունենում, երկրի վարչապետի, փոխվարչապետի, ԱԳ նախարարի և այլ ավելի ցածր օղակների կողմից հարցը շարունակաբար բարձրացվում ա ու օրակարգ մտցվում:

Նենց չի էլի, որ վերջին պահին Մոսկվայից զանգեն, սաղին թափով կանչեն մոտները ու մի գիշերում հարցը լուծեն, ասելով՝ սենց պտի լինի արա՛..

----------

Lion (19.05.2020), Աթեիստ (20.05.2020), Արշակ (19.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էսօրվա ԵԱՏՄ նիստին Նիկոլի ու Պուծինի ելույթներից էլ մոտս հաստատվեց տպավորությունը, որ իրավահավասար գործընկեր են բանակցում:
> 
> Հա, օքեյ, հլա վերջնական մեզ ձեռնտու բանաձևին չենք հանգել, բայց քննարկում ա տեղի ունենում, երկրի վարչապետի, փոխվարչապետի, ԱԳ նախարարի և այլ ավելի ցածր օղակների կողմից հարցը շարունակաբար բարձրացվում ա ու օրակարգ մտցվում:
> 
> Նենց չի էլի, որ վերջին պահին Մոսկվայից զանգեն, սաղին թափով կանչեն մոտները ու մի գիշերում հարցը լուծեն, ասելով՝ սենց պտի լինի արա՛..


Ցավոք, բայց էդ տպավորությունը միայն տպավորություն է։

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, իսկ գիտե՞ս ով պիտի գնդակահարվի ու ով պիտի գնդակահարի ։Ճ Եթե ցուցակ ունես, ուղարկի Փաշինյանին, ուզում էր։


Արդեն մի անգամ ասել եմ, բայց էդ Փաշինյանի հագով չի, թող ինչքը շարունակի թավշյա բառդակ խաղալ։
Քո խաթեր համար ևս մեկ անգամ նշեմ․
Նախորդ 3 նախագահները, նախորդ բոլոր գումարումների պատգամավորները, նախորդ բոլոր նախարարներն ու փոխնախարարները, ուժային կառույցների նախորդ ղեկավարները և տեղակալները։
Ու սա միայն սկզբի համար  :Cool: 

Գնդակահարողները հերթ կկանգնեն, դու արխային։ Եթե ինձ էլ չգնդակահարեն, ես էլ կհերթագրվեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Շաբաթ օրն առավոտյան, ԱՎԱՐՏԵԼՈՎ հեծանվային օրական առավոտյան ընթացքս, գալով տուն և միացնելով համակարգիչս, տեսա, որ մեր սիրելի վարչապետը ֆեյսբուքում խորացել է պետաիրավական փիլիսոփայության մեջ՝ կարծես բացահայտելով և, այս ամենը հենց նոր պարզած մարդու եռանդով, փորձելով բացատրել մեզ պետության ԴՈՒԱԼԻՍՏԱԿԱՆ ԲՆՈՒՅԹՆ, ինչպես նաև մեր ազգային ընթացքի պատմական ԱՐՏԱՑՈԼՈՒՄԸ ներկայիս վրա:

Հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան.

«Պետության և իրավունքի տեսություն» առարկայի թեկուզ հիմնադրույթներին ծանոթ մարդը պետք է իմանա, որ պետությունն ունի ԴՈՒԱԼԻՍՏԱԿԱՆ՝ ԵՐԿԱԿԻ, բնույթ, երբ այն մի կողմից հասարակական կարգավորման գործիք է և այս առումով դրական է, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ այն սահմանափակում է անձի անձնական ազատությունը: Մի զարմացեք, սա հայտնի փաստ է և այս մասին ձեզ կասի ամեն մի լավ իրավաբան: Այլ ելք չկա, հասարակության անդամները կարծես մի յուրօրինակ հասարակական պայմանագրի հիման վրա պայմանավորվում են, որ բոլորը զրկվում են իրենց իրավունքների մի մասից, սակայն այդ գնով ստեղծում են հասարակական կարգավորման մեխանիզմ՝ ի դեմս պետության:

ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆԱԼՈՒ և ԴՐԱՆԻՑ ԿԱՐԾԵՍ ԹԵ ԲԽՈՂ ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ: Հարգելի պարոն վարչապետ, իրականում խնդիրն այլ հարթության վրա է և այս պահով մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն: Այո, վերջին 500 տարում մենք չենք ունեցել պետականություն կամ, այսպես ասենք, պետականության արտաքին բաղադրիչը: Սրան հակառակ, սակայն, մենք ունեցել ենք մեր «ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻ» ԿԱՄ «ԵԿԵՂԵՑԱԿԱՆ» ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ, որը շատ լավ, օպտիմալ և արդյունավետ մակարդակում կարգավորում էր միջին վիճակագրական հայերի ներքին կյանքն ու կենցաղը, իսկ հայերն էլ այդ կանոններին հետևում էին անչափ ճշգրտորեն: Ավելի ճշգրիտ, քան Դուք եք ենթադրում, այնքան ճշգրիտ, որ դրա արտացոլումը մենք տեսնում ենք մինչև հիմա՝ թեկուզ սովորութային իրավունքի մակարդակում: Այս առումով կարծում եմ, որ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԷ ԿՐԿՆԵԼ մեր ազգի վզին փաթաթված հերթական միֆերից մեկը, թե մենք «չենք սիրում օրենքով գործել, քանի որ մեզ օտար օրենքներ են պարտադրել»: Կրկնեմ, մեր ներքին կյանքում մենք մեր ներքին օրենքներով ենք գործել և դրանց հետևել ենք մեծ ճշտությամբ: ԽՆԴԻՐՆ ՈՒՐԻՇ ՀԱՐԹՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎՐԱ Է, հարգելի պարոն վարչապետ, խնդիրը նրանում է, որ, խնդրում եմ ուշադիր, հայն անչափ խելացի մի երևույթ է, ունի վերլուծող ուղեղ և պատրաստ է ոչ թե կուրորեն ենթարկվել օրենքին, այլ պատրաստ է այդ անել ՄԻԱՅՆ ԱՅՆ ՊԱՐԱԳԱՅՈՒՄ, երբ կհասկանա ու կգիտակցի, որ իրեն լավ, օպտիմալ և արդյունավետ օրենք ու կանոն են առաջարկում, հայը պետք է իր ուղեղով անցկացնի պետության առաջարկած կանոնը, ՆԵՐՔՆԱՊԵՍ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆԻ ԴՐԱ ՀԵՏ և նոր միայն կհետևի դրան:

Խնդրում եմ, այս մակարդակի վրա մտածեք և արդյունքում դուք կունենաք «կարգին և կանոնին» հետևող հայեր միայն այն պարագայում, երբ օրենքն ու կանոնը կլինեն օպտիմալ, արդյունավետ և հայի վելուծող ուղեղի քննությունն անցած:

Եվ վերջում՝ մեր 5.000-ամյա պատմության ընթացքում մենք պետության արտաքին կրիչը չենք ունեցել միայն դրա տասներորդ մասում, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ, այս հարցով հեռուն գնացող հետևություններ մի արեք, այն էլ այդքան բարձր, պաշտոնական մակարդակում, մի ստեղծեք «ապապետական կամ դեստրուկտիվ» հայի կերպար, դա հակապատմական է, հակապետական է և անարդարացի:

----------

Varzor (14.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ձյա, եկել ում ինչ էս ուզում բացատրես՝ դուզգյունի համալսարանի չավարտած ու բանակից թռած մեկին  :LOL: 

Մի հարցում համամիտ չեմ։
Ցանկացած օրենք/կանոն/նորմ պահելու հիմքերը բացառապես 3-ն են․
1․ հասկանում են, որ դա անհրաժեշտ է կամ օգտակար է իրենց և/կամ հանրության համար,
2․ պահում են, որովհետև մեծամասնությունը կամ իրենց համար հեղինակավոր անձինք այդպես են անում,
3․ վախենում են օրենքի մահակից։

Բոլոր երեքն էլ ազդում են և չկա գեթ մեկ հասարակություն, որտեղ նշվածս գործոներից գոնե մեկը բացակայում է։
Հին ժողովուրդների, այդ թվում նաև հայերիս մոտ նշված գործոններից վերջին 2-ը շատ լավ ձևավորված են եղել նախորդ դարերի ընթացքում պետականություն ունենալու հետևանքով։ Դրանք ձևավորված են բնակչության բացարձակ մեծամասնոթւյան մոտ, երևի հավասար հարաբերակցությամբ։ Բայց առաջի գործոնի կրողները․ թեև *միշտ* ավելի փոքրաթիվ են եղել, բայց դոմինանտ են եղել թե ուժի և թե հեղինակության ասպարեզում։
Պետականությունը կորցնելու հետևանքով առաջին գործոնի կրողները դիրքերը զիջել են, քանզի կորցրել են հասարակոթւյան վրա ազդելու լծակների մեծ մասը։ Հետևաբար սկսել է գերիշխել վերջին երկու գործոնների համադրությունը։
Պետականության վերականգնումից հետո անօրեն իշխանությունների գործողությունների հետևանքով էլ ավելի են թուլացել առաջին գործոնը կրողների դիրքերը։

Այ հենց սա է, որ թրաշամանուկը չի ջոգում (կամ էլ ձև է տալիս, որ չի հասկանում)․
3․ Պետք է ցույց տալ օրենքի մահակի զորությունը՝ ոչ մեկի մտքով թող չանցնի պետության դեմ թպրտալ, ոչ թե մենակ բարձր գոռալով, այլ գործողություններով (թե՞ ուժները մենակ դիմակ չկրողների վրա է պատում),
2․ Անհրաժեշտ է քարոզել, որ ուղղակի հետևեն մյուսների օրինակին,
1․ Անհրաժեշ է կրթել և "աճեցնել" այնպիսի քաղաքացիների, որոնք հստակ կգիտակցեն օրինապաշտության դրական արգասիքները։

Էս վերջինի պահով, փառք Աստծո, բավականին լավ հիմքեր կան, թեև փոքրաթիվ, բայց բավականին գիտակից քաղաքացիների զանգված ունենք։ Էս մարդկանց է պետք ներգրավել պետականաշինության գործերում և տալ անհրաժեշտ լծակները, ոչ թե բոսկայներին ու ավանտյուրիսներին։

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Լուսավոր Հայաստանի կողմից ՍԴ 3 դատավորների հարցով ՍԴ դիմելը գործող իշխանություններին ևս մեկ քաղաքական տհաճ անակնկալ է մատուցելու, քանի որ Հրայրենք շատ մեծ հավանանությամբ կբավարարեն այդ դիմումը:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Լուսավոր Հայաստանի կողմից ՍԴ 3 դատավորների հարցով ՍԴ դիմելը գործող իշխանություններին ևս մեկ քաղաքական տհաճ անակնկալ է մատուցելու, քանի որ Հրայրենք շատ մեծ հավանանությամբ կբավարարեն այդ դիմումը:


Լուսավորի հերթական ճղճիմ քայլն է։
Բայց ոչինչ, ինչ ցանում են, այն էլ կհնձեն։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի քիչ երկար եմ գրելու, ի սկզբանե ասեմ, որ ներկայացնելու եմ իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը ու հավելեմ, որ ՀՀ շարքային քաղաքացի եմ ու քաղաքագետ չեմ, մի պստլիկ սովորել եմ էս ոլորտում ու ինչպես բոլոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիները ակտիվ հետևում եմ ՀՀ-ի վարած ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականությանը ու մյուս ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից մի քիչ շատ հետևում եմ դրսի անցուդարձին, նու Բելառուսից զատ էլի  :Smile: 

Ի սկզբանե ապրիլյան հեղափոխությանը շատ լավ էի վերաբերվում, ինձ դուր էր գալիս պայքարի նման միջոցը ու ի սկզբանե հույս չունի, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանից դուրս կգա խելքը գլխին վարչապետ, բայց հաշվի առնելով ստեղծված իրավիճակը ցավոք սրտի ալտերնատիվ չէի տեսնում, բայց հույս ունեի, որ էս ընթացքում Փաշինյանն էլ դա կգիտակցի ու մյուս ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ արդեն, մենք հնարավորություն կունենանք ընտրելու այլ մարդու, ով իրոք ի զորու կլինի վերցնել էդ կատաստրոֆիկ բեռը ու ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳԱՅԻՆ փոփխություններ կկարողանա իրականացնել, բայց ցավոք սրտի նիկոլի մոտ տեսնում ենք նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ի պետությունների ղեկավարների սինդրոմը(մերձբալթյան երկրները չհաշված)․ <<Ես ամենա կռուտոյ տղեն եմ ու կա մի ճիշտ, էդ էլ իմ ասածնա>>։ Էս ամենամեծ աղետներիցա, երբ մարդը կորցնում է իրականության ընկալումը ու իրենով է պայմանավորում երկրի հաջողությունը։ Ըստ իս Փաշինյանը անկեղծ ուզում է երկրի լավը, բայց իզորու չի հասկանալ, որ ինքը չի կարող իրականացնել էդ փոփոխությունները, էս մասով պետք է <<ստեղծել>> նոր ղեկավարների և ընտրել լավագույնին, իհարկե ժամանակ դեռ կա, բայց անկեղծ հույս չունեմ, որ էդքանը կգիտակցի։ էն էլ էն պարագայում, երբ վստահ է մյուս ընտրություններում նույնպես կհաղթի, որը պայմանավորված է հասարակության կողմից նախկին իշխանությունների նկատմամբ ունեցած բացասական վերաբերմունքով։ Ինքը կարող է մտնել ՀՀ պատմության մեջ որպես հեղափոխական, իրեն կարող են հերոսացնել, եթե գիտակցի էս ամենը, կամ էլ կարող է դառնալ հերթական տականքը, ոնց որ Պորոշենկոն դարձավ։

Իհարկե բոլորս տեղյակ ենք ՀՀ-ի աշխարհաքաղաքականահետույքային դիրքի մասին, գիտենք նաև, որ մենք միջազգային հարաբերություններում մեզնից որևէ բան չենք ներկայացնում, էս ամենը կարող է տհաճ թվալ, բայց պետք է գիտակցել իրականությունը, որ կարողանանք լուրջ փոփոխություններ կատարել։ Մենք արևմուտքի համար անհետաքրքիր ենք, կարան մենակ մեզնից իրանց "ՎԵՀ" արժեքները (էս վերջերս ակումբում մեկը էդ գաղափարները ներկայացրեց) ու Պուտինից յան տալը պահանջել։ Նու երկրի զարգացման ու պետական շահի համար ամեն ինչ էլ արժի անել, բայց ցավոք սրտի մեր օրերում Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը հսկայական է ու մենք դեռ չենք կարող Վրաստանի-Սահակաշվիլու օրինակին հետևել։ Ի դեպ, Սահակաշվիլին շատ ավելի վճռական էր փոփոխություններ անելու հարցում, բայց դրա հիմքում հենց արևմուքի հսկայական օգնությունն էր, իսկ մեզ Սահակաշվիլուց շատ ավելի ձիգ տղա է պետք, որը կկարողանա առանց դրսի հսկայական օգնությամբ լուրջ բարեփոխումներ իրականացնել։ Ի սկզբանե հակված եմ եղել, որ ՀՀ-ի միակ, միակ ու միակ ելքը էդ մարդկային կապիտալնա, որի հիմքում պետք է ընկած լինի կրթական համակարգը։ Եթե էս գործընթացը սկսվեր քսան տարի առաջ, ապա հիմա արդեն կկարողանայինք վայելել դրա պտուղները, բայց տեղի ունեցավ հեղափոխություն ու ամենակարևոր ոլորտը բաժին հասավ մի հատ Արայիկի, մարդ որի հետ հույս կապելը կակ մինիմում հիմարությունա ու մենք դեռ չենք սկսել էդ գործընթացը՝ էդ երկարաժամկետ գործընթացը։ 
Էս երկու տարվա ընթացքում որոշ դրական փոփոխություններ որոշ ոլորտներում տեղի են ունեցել, բայց բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ դրանք երկար կյանք չեն կարող ունենալ, քանի որ դրանք ավելի շատ դեկորատիվ են, ոնց որ պատերը քանդած տուն լինի ու պատերը դզելու փոխարեն, բերես եվրո լուսամուտ քցես։ Ես Նիոկլից երբեք լուրջ փոփոխություններ չեմ սպասել ու հույս էլ չունեմ, որ ի զորու կլինի իրականացնել համակարգային փոփոխություններ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ իրա ամենահերոսական արարքը կլինի փնտրել և գտնել, և աշխատել էնպիսի կադրերի հետ, որոնք մի քանի տարի անց կկարողանան իրականացնել Հայկի կողմից երզած փոփոխությունները։

----------

Freeman (26.08.2020), Lion (26.08.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Varzor (27.08.2020), Աթեիստ (26.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (26.08.2020), Հարդ (26.08.2020), Տրիբուն (26.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Լավ, էս փռչոտ ոչխարի բերանը փակող չկա՞
Ե՞րբ է հասկանալու, որ իրա էշ-էշ դուրս տալու ժամանակներն անցել են։
Չեմ հասկանում, խելքը գլխին խորհրդականներ չունի՞, թե խորհրդականներին էլ չի լսում։

Կամ զգում է, էլ տակի աթոռը երերում է, արդեն գիտակցությունը կորցրել է։


Հ․Գ․
Տեսնես ինչ պատճառով է բանակից ազատվել  :Think:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (27.10.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տեսնես ինչ պատճառով է բանակից ազատվել


Անկեղծ ցանկության դեպքում 2 րոպեում կարելի ա իմանալ, ու կեղտ չփնտրել այնտես, որտեղ դա չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Անկեղծ ցանկության դեպքում 2 րոպեում կարելի ա իմանալ, ու կեղտ չփնտրել այնտես, որտեղ դա չկա


Որևիցե կեղտ փնտրելու խնդիր չկա։ Առանց փնտրելու էլ շրջակայքում կեղտ որքան ուզես կա։
Հարցը նրանումն է, որ ման ոք պիտ իր գործով զբաղվի՝ անի այն, ինչից որ իրոք հասկանում է կամ այն ինչը որ լավ է ստացվում։

Պիտի հաղթենք՝ այլընտրանք չկա ոչ մի տարբերակով։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որևիցե կեղտ փնտրելու խնդիր չկա։ Առանց փնտրելու էլ շրջակայքում կեղտ որքան ուզես կա։
> Հարցը նրանումն է, որ ման ոք պիտ իր գործով զբաղվի՝ անի այն, ինչից որ իրոք հասկանում է կամ այն ինչը որ լավ է ստացվում։
> 
> Պիտի հաղթենք՝ այլընտրանք չկա ոչ մի տարբերակով։


Մենք ենք ընտրել իրան որպես վարչապետ։
Ու չկա տենց մասնագիտություն՝ վարչապետ կամ նախագահ։

Վարչապետը զորքից լավ չի՞ հասկանում, տվել ա ՊՆ-ին ասում ա ղեկավարի, ինչն էլ նրա մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, ինչքան կարա լավ ստացվի տասնամյակներ քերած, թալանած բանակով, որում դավաճաններն էլ վխտում են, որտև ոստիկաններն էլ սաղ նույն թալանողներն են եղել։

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2020), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որևիցե կեղտ փնտրելու խնդիր չկա։ Առանց փնտրելու էլ շրջակայքում կեղտ որքան ուզես կա։
> Հարցը նրանումն է, որ ման ոք պիտ իր գործով զբաղվի՝ անի այն, ինչից որ իրոք հասկանում է կամ այն ինչը որ լավ է ստացվում։
> 
> Պիտի հաղթենք՝ այլընտրանք չկա ոչ մի տարբերակով։


Անկապ բաներ ես խոսում։ Բանակի համար կա ՊՆ ու ԳենՇտաբ։ Նենց Լևոնը գերագույն ռազմագե՞տ էր հա 90–ականներին։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.10.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Անկապ բաներ ես խոսում։ Բանակի համար կա ՊՆ ու ԳենՇտաբ։ Նենց Լևոնը գերագույն ռազմագե՞տ էր հա 90–ականներին։


Անկապ բաները դու ես խոսում, չնայած մասսամբ անկապ, քանի որ ճիշտ ես ասում կան ՊՆ և Գլխավոր շտաբ՝ մասնագիտացված կառույցներ։ Ռազմական և պատերազմական իրադրությունում դրանց գործունեությանը խոչընդոտող, շեղող, նսեմացնող և այլ ստոր գործողություն կատարող պիտի խիստ պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի՝ անկախ դիրքից և պաշտոնից, թեկուզ առայժմ առանց հանրայնացման։
Այ Լևոնի անունն անկապ տվեցիր, ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչու։

----------


## Varzor

> Մենք ենք ընտրել իրան որպես վարչապետ։
> Ու չկա տենց մասնագիտություն՝ վարչապետ կամ նախագահ։
> 
> Վարչապետը զորքից լավ չի՞ հասկանում, տվել ա ՊՆ-ին ասում ա ղեկավարի, ինչն էլ նրա մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, ինչքան կարա լավ ստացվի տասնամյակներ քերած, թալանած բանակով, որում դավաճաններն էլ վխտում են, որտև ոստիկաններն էլ սաղ նույն թալանողներն են եղել։


Լավ սեցիր՝ դուք եք ընտրել։ Բայց պատերազմը վարչապետինը կամ իմն ու քոնը չի՝ ազգն է կռվում, ազգի ու պետության շահերն են։ Էս հարցում հաստատ իմ ու քո չկա, այլ կա մերը։
Ու էդ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի դուրս տա առանց հասկանալու։ Թող ռազմական մասնագետները իրենց գործող զբաղվեն և կողքից ավելորդ չխանգարեն։

Թալանի ու դավաճանների մասին ճիշտ ես, բայց դա այլ թեմա է, որին կանդրադառնանք պատերազմից հետո՝ հիմա որևէ իմաստ չկա դա քննարկելու։

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

էս զեղման իմաստը ո՞րն ա, երբ սաղի ներվերը տեղից լարված են

----------

Աթեիստ (27.10.2020)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

> Լավ, էս փռչոտ ոչխարի բերանը փակող չկա՞
> Ե՞րբ է հասկանալու, որ իրա էշ-էշ դուրս տալու ժամանակներն անցել են։
> Չեմ հասկանում, խելքը գլխին խորհրդականներ չունի՞, թե խորհրդականներին էլ չի լսում։
> 
> Կամ զգում է, էլ տակի աթոռը երերում է, արդեն գիտակցությունը կորցրել է։
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Տեսնես ինչ պատճառով է բանակից ազատվել


էս զեղման

----------

Աթեիստ (27.10.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> էս զեղման


Էս կարգի մի «իմաստ»։

https://www.panorama.am/am/news/2020...յան/2375729

----------


## Varzor

> էս զեղման


Միգուցե տեղ հասնի։

----------


## Varzor

> Էս կարգի մի «իմաստ»։
> 
> https://www.panorama.am/am/news/2020...յան/2375729


Կարող ես որքան սիրտդ ուզում է բազմերանգ ու անկապ իմաստներ փնտրել, բայց բուն իմաստը չնկատելու կամ չհասկանալու տալ։ Մեջբերածդ նյութը ցանկություն չկա նույնիսկ մեկնաբանելու։
Թեև խոսքս խիստ էմոցիոնալ էր արտահայտված, բայց իմաստը կոնկրետ էր։ Ում ուղղված էր, թող նա հասկանա։ Մյուսների հասկանալ կամ չհասկանալը այս պարագայում բացարձակ էական չէ։

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

լավ էր, հիշեցի էս ոնց էին անում․ գնամ 168ժամի տակ քոմենք գրեմ ավելի լավ ա

----------


## Varzor

Այ էս նույն բարձր մարտական ոգով շարունակում ենք՝ հաղթելու ենք։



Հ․Գ․
Ներկա իրավիճակում կառավարության հրաժարական, իշխանափոություն և նման այլ սադրիչ պահանջներ դնող և առաջարկող անձինք պիտի պատժվեն օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ։

----------

Գաղթական (28.10.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում  :Shok: 



> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, քույրեր եւ եղբայրներ. անձամբ իմ եւ բոլորիս համար ծանր, չափազանց ծանր որոշում եմ կայացրել:
> 
> Ռուսաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի նախագահների հետ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը ժամը 01.00-ից դադարեցնելու մասին հայտարարություն եմ ստորագրել: Հայտարարության տեքստը, որ արդեն հրապարակվել է, անասելի ցավոտ է անձամբ ինձ եւ մեր ժողովրդի համար:
> 
> Այդ որոշումը կայացրել եմ ռազմական իրադրության խորը վերլուծության եւ այդ իրադրությանը ամենալավը տիրապետող մարդկանց գնահատականի արդյունքում: Նաեւ հիմնվելով այն համոզմունքի վրա, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակում սա ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ամենալավ հանգուցալուծումն է: Այս ամենի մասին առաջիկա օրերին հանդես կգամ մանրամասն ուղերձով:
> 
> Սա հաղթանակ չէ, բայց չկա պարտություն, քանի դեռ ինքդ քեզ պարտված չես ճանաչել: Մենք մեզ երբեք պարտված չենք ճանաչի եւ սա պետք է դառնա մեր ազգային համախմբման, վերածննդի դարաշրջանի մեկնարկ:
> 
> Մենք պետք է վերլուծենք մեր անկախության տարիները, մեր ապագան պլանավորելու եւ անցյալի սխալները չկրկնելու համար:
> ...


աղբյուր

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Թավշյա դավաճանական հարված ազգի թիկունքին։

----------


## Varzor

> Թավշյա դավաճանական հարված ազգի թիկունքին։


Բայց ու՞մ կողմից





Ախր ինչ ասուամ, թեկուզ կիսատ, բայց ճիշտ բաներա ասում։

----------


## ivy

Որ կռիվը շարունակվեր, ավելի շատ զոհեր ու կորուստներ լինեին, էլի Նիկոլն էր, չէ՞, մեղավոր լինելու։
Էս բարդ քաղաքական իրավիճակում մի մարդ չի կարող վճռորոշ լինել․ ուրեմն ուրիշ ելք չի եղել, ուրեմն ընտրվել է չարյաց փոքրագույնը։
Դուք իրատեսորե՞ն են գնահատում Հայաստանն ու ստեղծված իրավիճակը։ Փաստացիորեն ոչ մի դաշնակից չունեցող, միջազգային հանրության համար «անկարևոր» եկրիր, որ իր սեփական ու միայն իր սեփական ուժերով դուրս էր եկել պատերազմի։ Հա, դուխները հազար էր, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն ո՞նց էր հաղթելու էդ անհավասար պայքարում՝ առանց աջակցության։ 
Էս կոնֆլիկտի միակ բարի լուծումը Արցախի անկախության ու ինքնավարության միջազգային ճանաչումը կլիներ, որը չկա։ Ի՞նչ էիք ուզում էս պայմաններում, որ մսաղացը շարունակվի՞։

Դավաճանն ու դավաճանությունը շատ ծանր բառեր են, բայց եթե անպայման պիտի կիրառվի, ուրեմն թող ազգային ժողովը քանդողների, Արարատ Միրզոյանին ծեծողների ու մնացած նմանների վրա տարածվի, բայց ոչ թե մի մարդու, ով իր ուժերի ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում փորձեց հնարավորինս անել թե Արցախի, թե Հայաստանի համար։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2020), Freeman (10.11.2020), John (10.11.2020), One_Way_Ticket (10.11.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Sky (10.11.2020), Smokie (11.11.2020), Srtik (11.11.2020), Աթեիստ (10.11.2020), Այբ (16.11.2020), Արէա (11.11.2020), Արշակ (11.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (10.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2020), Նիկեա (10.11.2020), Ուլուանա (13.11.2020), Վիշապ (11.11.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Որ կռիվը շարունակվեր, ավելի շատ զոհեր ու կորուստներ լինեին, էլի Նիկոլն էր, չէ՞, մեղավոր լինելու։
> Էս բարդ քաղաքական իրավիճակում մի մարդ չի կարող վճռորոշ լինել․ ուրեմն ուրիշ ելք չի եղել, ուրեմն ընտրվել է չարյաց փոքրագույնը։
> Դուք իրատեսորե՞ն են գնահատում Հայաստանն ու ստեղծված իրավիճակը։ Փաստացիորեն ոչ մի դաշնակից չունեցող, միջազգային հանրության համար «անկարևոր» եկրիր, որ իր սեփական ու միայն իր սեփական ուժերով դուրս էր եկել պատերազմի։ Հա, դուխները հազար էր, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն ո՞նց էր հաղթելու էդ անհավասար պայքարում՝ առանց աջակցության։ 
> Էս կոնֆլիկտի միակ բարի լուծումը Արցախի անկախության ու ինքնավարության միջազգային ճանաչումը կլիներ, որը չկա։ Ի՞նչ էիք ուզում էս պայմաններում, որ մսաղացը շարունակվի՞։
> 
> Դավաճանն ու դավաճանությունը շատ ծանր բառեր են, բայց եթե անպայման պիտի կիրառվի, ուրեմն թող ազգային ժողովը քանդողների, Արարատ Միրզոյանին ծեծողների ու մնացած նմանների վրա տարածվի, բայց ոչ թե մի մարդու, ով իր ուժերի ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում փորձեց հնարավորինս անել թե Արցախի, թե Հայաստանի համար։


ԻՀԿ, նման գրառում կարող էր գրել իրավիճակից և հետևանքներից անտեղյակ մարդը։
Պետք չէ զուտ մեղավորներ ման գալ՝ դա փակուղի է։ Այնքան ման եկանք, որ այս օրին էլ հասանք։

Եթե զուտ տրամաբանությամբ ենք դիտարկում, ապա ցանկացած գործընթացի դրական կամ բացասական արդյունքի համար ի վերջո պատասխանատվություն են կրում այն մարդիկ, որոնք պատասխանատվություն են ստանձնել այդ գործընթացն իրականացնելու, ղեկավարելու։ Հետևաբար, ես չգիտեմ Փաշինյանը մեղավոր է, թե մեղավոր չէ (իմ անձնական կարծիքը չեմ ցանկանում նշել), բայց պատասխանատու է։ Հետևաբար պիտի պատասխան տա։
Շարքային քաղաքացին չէ, որ պետք է իրատեսորեն գնահատականներ տա իրավիճակներին։ Այդ գնահատականները տալու և գործելու համար կան պատկան մարմիններ և պաշտոնատար անձինք։ Եթե դրանք չեն ընդունում իրենց թերացումները, ապա մեզ ոչինչ չի ապահովագրում նման կամ ավելի վատ իրավիճակներից ապագայում, քանի որ շտկվելու փոխարեն թերություններն ավելի են խորանալու։

Ազգային ժողով ու կառավարության շենք քանդողները, ԱԺ նախագահ ծեծողները, առավելապես այդ ամենը հրահրողները (դեմքներին ուշադիր նայեք՝ ահագին կեղտոտ տեղերից կարող է հիշեք) նորվա դավաճանները չեն՝ սեփական շահի համար ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են։ Դե որ ուշադիր ման գանք պատվիրատուներին էլ կգտնենք։ ԻՀԿ ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը լիովին թույլ է տալիս արարքներին որակում տալ և պատասխանատվության ենթարկել։ Մնում է օրենքը գործի մասնավորապես պատվիրատուների մասով։

Ընդամենը պետք է յուրաքանչյուրս իր պատասխանատվությունը զգա և կրի այն ամենի համար, ինչը պիտի աներ, պարտավոր էր կատարել, բայց չի արել կամ լավ չի արել, և այն ամենի համար, ինչը չպետք է աներ, բայց արել է։

----------

Sagittarius (11.11.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարճ կգրեմ՝ կարծում եմ խելամիտ մարդիկ պիտի միավորվեն Փաշինյանի շուրջ ու չթողեն Պուծինի շները հետ գան, էդ դեպքում Հայաստանն էլ կդատարկվի ու մաս-մաս կարվի ռուսների ու թուրքերի միջև։
Լիքը անիմաստ հիսթերիա կա այդ թվում իմ ծանոթ-բարեկամ առաջին հայացքից խելացի թվացողների մոտ, ես կարծում եմ՝ սրանք սաղ ապուշներ են, մի մասը իրականության զգացումը կորցրած, մի մասը անձնական ճղճիմ շահերից դրդված, մի մասն էլ ուղղակի ինքնահաստատվելու առիթ տեսած:
Հայաստանը պիտի շարունակի ռազմական դրությունը ու շատ արագ ձերբակալի բոլոր պրովոկատորներին, մի երկուսին էլ լավ կլինի գնդակահարեն:

----------

Freeman (11.11.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Srtik (11.11.2020), Աթեիստ (11.11.2020), Արէա (11.11.2020), Արշակ (11.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինձ թվում ա, եթե բոլոր էս պատերազմի ժամանակ դավաճանածներին ու էն հին շայկին էլ արագ չհավաքի մոտակա օրերին, իրա օրերը հնարավոր ա հաշված լինեն։

----------

Freeman (11.11.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Srtik (11.11.2020), Varzor (12.11.2020), Աթեիստ (11.11.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում ա, եթե բոլոր էս պատերազմի ժամանակ դավաճանածներին ու էն հին շայկին էլ արագ չհավաքի մոտակա օրերին, իրա օրերը հնարավոր ա հաշված լինեն։


Կածում եմ որ ամեն գնով էլ փորձելու է պահել իշխանությունը, եթե դեռ իշխանություն ունի։

----------


## ivy

Փաշինյանը պիտի գնա, հարցը էն է, թե երբ։ 
Լավ կանի, գոնե էն անտերների քոքը կտրի վերջապես, նոր գնա։ Դրանցից գոնե ազգին ազատի։ Ու թող դա անելուց հետո գնա։
Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը ինչ կարողացավ արեց, ու դավաճան կատեգորիայի մեջ ոչ մի չափանիշով չի մտնում, ընդհակառակը իրականում շիտակ մարդ է։ Բայց դա հերիք չի երկրին։ Ուժ է պետք, թափ, դիվանագիտություն, ստրատեգիա․ չի հերիքում դա իրեն։ 

Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ․ ինչքան էլ ցավոտ է կատարվածը, գուցե արժի սրանից մի բան սովորել՝ կոտրվելու փոխարեն։ Վերջապես իրականություն հետ բախվել, ինքնախաբեությունից դուրս գալ, հասկանալ, թե ինչ է Հայաստանը աշխարհի համար, որ սփյուռքից բացի ոչ մեկ չունի, որ աշխարհին տալու բան էլ չունի, որ հայերը առյուծ չեն, իսկ մյուսները՝ էշ, ու որ մենակ ֆեյսբուքներում «հաղթելու ենք» գոռալով չի։
Ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ էս արթնացումը, հայելու մեջ սեփական արտացոլանքը տեսնելը իր հետ ուժ և իմաստություն կբերի, զարգացման կտանի և ոչ թե անկման։ Ուզում եմ հույս ունենալ։

----------

Freeman (13.11.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Sagittarius (13.11.2020), Աթեիստ (13.11.2020), Այբ (16.11.2020), Բարեկամ (13.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020), Ուլուանա (13.11.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

https://168.am/2020/11/12/1405084.html

ԱԱԾ տնօրենի նախկին ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար, գնդապետ Միքայել Համբարձումյանը Փաշինյանի մասին։




> Վստահեցնում եմ ձեզ, որ *Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին դավաճանի պիտակով խարազանելը առնվազն արդար չէ*: Այո’, նա որպես երկրի ղեկավար գուցե վատ կառավարիչ է, դյուրագրգիռ է, առանձին դեպքերում որոշումներ է կայացնում անարդար` պահի ազդեցության տակ, որպես գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար` չունի բավարար ռազմական փորձ ու գիտելիքներ, դիվանագիտության մեջ` անհրաժեշտ ճկունություն եւ հեռատեսություն, անարդարացիորեն անտեսում կամ ներում է իր հետ իշխանության եկած յուրայինների բոլոր` նույնիսկ երկրի համար հետեւանքներ առաջացնող սխալները, եւ հակառակը` չխորանալով իրական պատճառների, հանգամանքների մեջ, կարող է խիստ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել իրեն տարակարծություն հայտնած կամ չնչին սխալներ թույլ տված, կառավարման համակարգում երկարամյա փորձ ունեցող, սակայն քաղաքական թիմի անդամ չհանդիսացող մարդկանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> *Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ, նա հայրենասեր, չկոռումպացված, իր գաղափարներին նվիրված մարդ է, ով, թույլ տալով ակնհայտ սխալներ, բացթողումներ, ունակ չէ գիտակցաբար գործել ի վնաս մեր հայրենիքի*: Հորդորում եմ ձեզ հանգիստ թողնել նաեւ նրա ընտանիքին, հատկապես որդուն, ով ազնիվ ու լավ երիտասարդ է, *ինչը պնդելու համար ունեմ բավարար հիմքեր*:

----------

Freeman (13.11.2020), ivy (13.11.2020), Ուլուանա (13.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Փաշինյանը պիտի գնա, հարցը էն է, թե երբ։ 
> Լավ կանի, գոնե էն անտերների քոքը կտրի վերջապես, նոր գնա։ Դրանցից գոնե ազգին ազատի։ Ու թող դա անելուց հետո գնա։
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը ինչ կարողացավ արեց, ու դավաճան կատեգորիայի մեջ ոչ մի չափանիշով չի մտնում, ընդհակառակը իրականում շիտակ մարդ է։ Բայց դա հերիք չի երկրին։ Ուժ է պետք, թափ, դիվանագիտություն, ստրատեգիա․ չի հերիքում դա իրեն։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ․ ինչքան էլ ցավոտ է կատարվածը, գուցե արժի սրանից մի բան սովորել՝ կոտրվելու փոխարեն։ Վերջապես իրականություն հետ բախվել, ինքնախաբեությունից դուրս գալ, հասկանալ, թե ինչ է Հայաստանը աշխարհի համար, որ սփյուռքից բացի ոչ մեկ չունի, որ աշխարհին տալու բան էլ չունի, որ հայերը առյուծ չեն, իսկ մյուսները՝ էշ, ու որ մենակ ֆեյսբուքներում «հաղթելու ենք» գոռալով չի։
> Ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ էս արթնացումը, հայելու մեջ սեփական արտացոլանքը տեսնելը իր հետ ուժ և իմաստություն կբերի, զարգացման կտանի և ոչ թե անկման։ Ուզում եմ հույս ունենալ։


Սփյուռք էլ չունի նենց ոնց որ էլի տարիներով կուրծք ենք ծեծել։ 160 միլիոն դոլար չի՞ հավաքածներս, որի ահռելի մասն էլ հենց հայաստանից ա։ Լավ ենթադրենք կողքից էլ էս կամ էն ձևով կրկնակի դրա չափ գումար ա ծախսվել, բանակի ու փախստականների համար։ 500 միլիոնը շատ խնդալու թիվ ա «10 միլիոնանոց սփյուռք» ունեցողի համար։ Մարդա $50 ենք գնահատել մեր հայրենիքը:

----------

Freeman (13.11.2020), ivy (13.11.2020), Varzor (14.11.2020), Բարեկամ (13.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> https://168.am/2020/11/12/1405084.html
> 
> ԱԱԾ տնօրենի նախկին ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար, գնդապետ Միքայել Համբարձումյանը Փաշինյանի մասին։


168.am արդեն կասկած ա հարուցում։ ՈՒ սենց մեծ մեծ փրթում են, բա թող ասեն էդ ինչ հրամաններ ա տվել։

նույն մարդը նաև ասում ա 




> Պարո’ն վարչապետ, Դուք լավ գիտեք, որ պակաս հայրենասեր չեն Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցություն, «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան», «Հայրենիք» եւ մյուս կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչները, ովքեր ողջ պատերազմի ընթացքում իրենց հնարավորությունների սահմաններում փորձել են անել առավելագույնը` հանուն մեր հայրենիքի, ուստի անհրաժեշտ է զերծ մնալ նրանց անհիմն պիտակավորելուց:

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սփյուռք էլ չունի նենց ոնց որ էլի տարիներով կուրծք ենք ծեծել։ 160 միլիոն դոլար չի՞ հավաքածներս, որի ահռելի մասն էլ հենց հայաստանից ա։ Լավ ենթադրենք կողքից էլ էս կամ էն ձևով կրկնակի դրա չափ գումար ա ծախսվել, բանակի ու փախստականների համար։ 500 միլիոնը շատ խնդալու թիվ ա «10 միլիոնանոց սփյուռք» ունեցողի համար։ Մարդա $50 ենք գնահատել մեր հայրենիքը:


Ներսես ջան, սա նույնն ա՝ ինչ-որ ասես մենք բանակ էլ չունենք, քանի որ լիքը դասալիք ա եղել, ու կամավոր էլ չունենք, քանի որ բոլորը չեն պագալովնի գնացել:

Չարժի ամեն ինչ արժեզրկել՝ ըստ իս:

Հա՝ ունենք թերացումներ ու դրանք շատ են:
Պետք ա դրդապատճառները հասկանալ ու փորձել շտկել:
Թե չէ աբխազ ենք դառնալու...

Պատերազմն ավարտված չի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես վերջերս Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանի հոդվածներն էի կարդում։ Հատկապես էս մեկը, 2020թ․ սեպտեմբերի մեկին, ոնց որ պայծառատեսություն լիներ։

https://www.aravot.am/2020/09/01/1132491/

Ինչ վերաբերվում է սփյուռքին, այս մեկում է անդրադառնում այդ գործոնին (արդեն պատերազմի ժամանակ), նշելով, որ հայոց սփյուռքը միշտ չափազանց առավելապաշտ է եղել, ինչը չի նպաստել հարցի լուծմանը։

https://www.aravot.am/2020/11/08/1149995/

----------

Mephistopheles (13.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սփյուռք էլ չունի նենց ոնց որ էլի տարիներով կուրծք ենք ծեծել։ 160 միլիոն դոլար չի՞ հավաքածներս, որի ահռելի մասն էլ հենց հայաստանից ա։ Լավ ենթադրենք կողքից էլ էս կամ էն ձևով կրկնակի դրա չափ գումար ա ծախսվել, բանակի ու փախստականների համար։ 500 միլիոնը շատ խնդալու թիվ ա «10 միլիոնանոց սփյուռք» ունեցողի համար։ Մարդա $50 ենք գնահատել մեր հայրենիքը:


Լավ ա ասված՝ սփյուռք - եզակի թվով, այսինքն մի միասնական կազմակերպված մարմին։ Բառը կա, ինքը չկա։ Մինչդեռ սովորել էր պետք հրեաներից։ Ամեն մի աշխատող սփյուռքահայի աշխատավարձից  *պարտադիր*, առանց պահի տակ դրսևորած բարի կամք, ցանկություն և այլ հուզական "բարեգործությունների", բանկային հաշվի վրա պիտի դրված լինի ավտոմատ ամենամսյա փոխանցում աշխատավարձի կամ եկամտի սահմանված X տոկոսի չափով, և վերջ։ Գենետիկ հարկ եք կոչում, ինչ ուզում եք անվանեք։ 

Հերթական անգամ, բայց էս անգամ ՇԱՏ դառը գնով համոզվեցինք, որ բարեկամներ չկան, քո միակ բարեկամը (լավագույն դեպքում, այն է՝ ներքին թշնամիներդ ու դավաճանները չեն վխտում) դու ինքդ ես, պարտավոր ես էսօրվա աշխարհի համեմատ ուժեղ լինել, որ ինքդ քեզ պաշտպանես, իսկ դրա համար միայն փող ա պետք, ուրիշ ոչինչ, փողով կառնես էն ամենը, ինչը քեզ կուժեղացնի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս թեման արդեն կարաք փակեք... 

...տենց քաղաքական գործիչ այլևս գոյություն չունի...

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս թեման արդեն կարաք փակեք... 
> 
> ...տենց քաղաքական գործիչ այլևս գոյություն չունի...


Իմ անհանգստությունը հիմա այն է, որ ինքը չգիտի դրա մասին․․․

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ անհանգստությունը հիմա այն է, որ ինքը չգիտի դրա մասին․․․


Շատ շուտով կիմանա... "մամուլից" կիմանա... նրան սա երբեք չի ներվի...ԵՐԲԵ՛Ք...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ շուտով կիմանա... "մամուլից" կիմանա... նրան սա երբեք չի ներվի...ԵՐԲԵ՛Ք...


Փառապանծ Հայ ժողովուրդը վերջապես գտավ քավության նոխազին կամ դժբախտությունների մեղավորին։

----------

Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Արէա (13.11.2020), Արշակ (13.11.2020), Գաղթական (13.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շատ շուտով կիմանա... "մամուլից" կիմանա... նրան սա երբեք չի ներվի...ԵՐԲԵ՛Ք...


չգիտեմ․․․ Մի ստվար զանգված շարունակաբար իր հռետորաբանության տակ է և նույնպես չգիտի։ Իսկ այս ընթացքում ակտիվ ընդվզողները նախկին պատեհապաշտներն են հիմնականում, ինչը հաջողությամբ սատարվում է փաշինյանի կառավարության կողմից ու "մատուցվում" որպես այլընտրանք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փառապանծ Հայ ժողովուրդը վերջապես գտավ քավության նոխազին կամ դժբախտությունների մեղավորին։


Ինքը քավության նոխազ չի ու ոչ ոք էլ իրան չի սարքել... ինքը երկրի ընտրված վարչապետն ա 2.5 տարվա... և, եթե ստորագրեր էն ինչ սերժն էր իրան թողել ու մենք իրան մեղադրեինք, էն ժամանակ կլներ քավության նոխազ..., բայց ինքը դա չարեց ու գնած արկածախնդրության... ոնց որ ինքն ա ասում "բանակցոիթյուննեն իմ կետից եմ սկսլու"

"..., եթե ստորագրեինք 1 տարի առաջ կունենայինք շատ ավելի շատ"... էս իրա խոսքերն ա... 

... և ընդհանրապես, վարչապետ դառնալու վախտ չէր մտածու՞մ, որ կարող ա ղարաբաղի հարց կա... թե՞ նոր ա ղարաբաղի հարցը...

----------

Freeman (13.11.2020), Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չգիտեմ․․․ Մի ստվար զանգված շարունակաբար իր հռետորաբանության տակ է և նույնպես չգիտի։ Իսկ այս ընթացքում ակտիվ ընդվզողները նախկին պատեհապաշտներն են հիմնականում, ինչը հաջողությամբ սատարվում է փաշինյանի կառավարության կողմից ու "մատուցվում" որպես այլընտրանք։


էս ամենը բերել ա քաոսի, որ կարա բախումների տանի... ու ինքը հլա իրա հռետորաբանությունը շարունակում ա...

"հայաստանի հպարտ քաղաքացիներ"

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինքը քավության նոխազ չի ու ոչ ոք էլ իրան չի սարքել... ինքը երկրի ընտրված վարչապետն ա 2.5 տարվա... և, եթե ստորագրեր էն ինչ սերժն էր իրան թողել ու մենք իրան մեղադրեինք, էն ժամանակ կլներ քավության նոխազ..., բայց ինքը դա չարեց ու գնած արկածախնդրության... ոնց որ ինքն ա ասում "բանակցոիթյուննեն իմ կետից եմ սկսլու"
> 
> "..., եթե ստորագրեինք 1 տարի առաջ կունենայինք շատ ավելի շատ"... էս իրա խոսքերն ա... 
> 
> ... և ընդհանրապես, վարչապետ դառնալու վախտ չէր մտածու՞մ, որ կարող ա ղարաբաղի հարց կա... թե՞ նոր ա ղարաբաղի հարցը...


Ոնց էլ աներ, ժողովուրդը իրեն դավաճան էր համարելու։ Սենց ձևակերպեմ՝ ում ժամանակ որ պատերազմը սկսվեր ու մենք պարտվեինք, դառնալու էր դավաճան։ Իսկ պատերազմը անխուսափելի էր՝ հաշվի առնելով բոլոր օբյեկտիվ հանգամանքները, ուղղակի դրան մարդավարի պատրաստվել էր պետք։ 2․5 տարին բավարար չէր բարդակից դրոններով պատերազմ վարելու մարտունակ բանակ պատրաստել, եթե նույնիսկ Սուվորովը, Իլոն Մասկն ու Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին լինեին էդ բանակի ճարտարապետները։ Եթե ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա ման գալիս, ամեն մեկը թող նայի հայելու մեջ։

----------

Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Արշակ (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց էլ աներ, ժողովուրդը իրեն դավաճան էր համարելու։ Սենց ձևակերպեմ՝ ում ժամանակ որ պատերազմը սկսվեր ու մենք պարտվեինք, դառնալու էր դավաճան։ Իսկ պատերազմը անխուսափելի էր՝ հաշվի առնելով բոլոր օբյեկտիվ հանգամանքները, ուղղակի դրան մարդավարի պատրաստվել էր պետք։ 2․5 տարին բավարար չէր բարդակից դրոններով պատերազմ վարելու մարտունակ բանակ պատրաստել, եթե նույնիսկ Սուվորովը, Իլոն Մասկն ու Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին լինեին էդ բանակի ճարտարապետները։ Եթե ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա ման գալիս, ամեն մեկը թող նայի հայելու մեջ։


Եթե ինքը համաձայնվեր ստորագրել, էլի կսկսվե՞ր...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոնց էլ աներ, ժողովուրդը իրեն դավաճան էր համարելու։ Սենց ձևակերպեմ՝ ում ժամանակ որ պատերազմը սկսվեր ու մենք պարտվեինք, դառնալու էր դավաճան։ Իսկ պատերազմը անխուսափելի էր՝ հաշվի առնելով բոլոր օբյեկտիվ հանգամանքները, ուղղակի դրան մարդավարի պատրաստվել էր պետք։ 2․5 տարին բավարար չէր բարդակից դրոններով պատերազմ վարելու մարտունակ բանակ պատրաստել, եթե նույնիսկ Սուվորովը, Իլոն Մասկն ու Լեոնարդո դա Վինչին լինեին էդ բանակի ճարտարապետները։ Եթե ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա ման գալիս, ամեն մեկը թող նայի հայելու մեջ։


Պատերազմը էլի տանուլ տայինք, բայց ոչ էս պայմաններով։ Պայմանների պատճառը իր վարած արտաքին (և դրան ուղղակի և անուղղակի առնչվող ներքին) դիվանագիտությունն էր, ավելի ճիշտ՝ դրա բացակայությունը իր իշխանության գալու օրվանից սկսած։ Եվ էդ հարցում ի պաշտոնե միայն մի մարդ դեր ուներ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ժողովուրդը դրան մասնակից լինել ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարող, որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ինքը համաձայնվեր ստորագրել, էլի կսկսվե՞ր...


Ի՞նչ ստորագրեր։ Ստրորագրելու բան չի եղել, որ ստորագրեր, կամ չստորագրեր։ Կարար զանգեր Ալիևին ու համաձայնվեր Ալիևի պայմանների հետ, էդ ժամանակ Հայ ժողովուրդը իրեն պատառ-պատառ կաներ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատերազմը էլի տանուլ տայինք, բայց ոչ էս պայմաններով։ Պայմանների պատճառը իր վարած արտաքին (և դրան ուղղակի և անուղղակի առնչվող ներքին) դիվանագիտությունն էր, ավելի ճիշտ՝ դրա բացակայությունը իր իշխանության գալու օրվանից սկսած։ Եվ էդ հարցում ի պաշտոնե միայն մի մարդ դեր ուներ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ժողովուրդը դրան մասնակից լինել ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարող, որ մեղավոր զգա իրեն։


Դիվանագիտության թեմա չկա, 30 տարի Ադրբեջանը պատրաստվել է պատերազմի ու պնդել է մաքսիմալ պահանջները։ Թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտությունը մենակ մի դեպքում ա աշխատում, երբ որ դու ուժ ունես դիմադրելու։ Մեր մեծն դիվանագետները հազար տարվա մեջ ոչ մի բանի էլ չեն հասել, որովհետև Հայաստանի վրա սաղ թքած ունեն, Հայաստանը ոչ մեկին բան տալու չունի, Խրիմյան Հայրիկի շերեփը վկա։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դիվանագիտության թեմա չկա, 30 տարի Ադրբեջանը պատրաստվել է պատերազմի ու պնդել է մաքսիմալ պահանջները։ Թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտությունը մենակ մի դեպքում ա աշխատում, երբ որ դու ուժ ունես դիմադրելու։ Մեր մեծն դիվանագետները հազար տարվա մեջ ոչ մի բանի էլ չեն հասել, որովհետև Հայաստանի վրա սաղ թքած ունեն, Հայաստանը ոչ մեկին բան տալու չունի, Խրիմյան Հայրիկի շերեփը վկա։


Ես նկատի չունեի հաղթանակ, այլ կորուստների չափն ու աստիճանը՝ իրենց հետևանքներով։ Ու դիվանագիտությունից կախված ա եղել դա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես նկատի չունեի հաղթանակ, այլ կորուստների չափն ու աստիճանը՝ իրենց հետևանքներով։ Ու դիվանագիտությունից կախված ա եղել դա։


Կարող ենք ասել, որ հենց առաջին օրը հայկական բանակը կապիտուլյացիա հայտարարեր, կորուստները կլինեին նվազագույնը։ Բայց էդպես երբեք չի լինում ու չէր կարող լինել, որովհետև Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին հայ ժողովուրդը կկախեր՝ «հաղթող» բանակ ունենալով պարտվելու համար։

----------

Արշակ (13.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կարող ենք ասել, որ հենց առաջին օրը հայկական բանակը կապիտուլյացիա հայտարարեր, կորուստները կլինեին նվազագույնը։ Բայց էդպես երբեք չի լինում ու չէր կարող լինել, որովհետև Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին հայ ժողովուրդը կկախեր՝ «հաղթող» բանակ ունենալով պարտվելու համար։


Ես ավելի վաղ դիվանագիտությունը նկատի ունեի․ երբ որ գործում էր ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, չնայած վերջինիս բազմիցս զգուշացումներին, ի՞նչ հույսով էր, Արևմուտքի՞։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է առանց կռիվ կապիտուլյացիային, հա, դա առնվազն տարօրինակ կդիտվեր, ու չէր կարող լինել որևէ հռետորաբանություն, որն ի զորու կլիներ էդ պահին ժողովրդին բացատրելու, թե դա լավագույնն է ի համեմատ նրա, ինչը լինելու է եթե կռվենք։ Բայց արդյո՞ք հընթացս արվեց առավելագույնը կամ գոնե ընդունելին։ Դատելով իր անցյալ ու ներկա հայտարարությունններից, նույնը և Արցախի նախագահի, պարտության գլխավոր պատճառը կենդանի զինուժի պակասն էր, մինչդեռ էդ դեպքում մնում է անհասկանալի, թե ինչու Հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակն այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմում, կամ բավականին կամավորական խմբեր էին գրանցվել, որոնք, ըստ իմ լսածի (էդ խմբերի անդամներից), այդպես էլ չկանչվեցին։ 

Էս պատերազմն ավելի շատ հարցեր թողեց, քան պատասխաններ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես ավելի վաղ դիվանագիտությունը նկատի ունեի․ երբ որ գործում էր ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, չնայած վերջինիս բազմիցս զգուշացումներին, ի՞նչ հույսով էր, Արևմուտքի՞։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է առանց կռիվ կապիտուլյացիային, հա, դա առնվազն տարօրինակ կդիտվեր, ու չէր կարող լինել որևէ հռետորաբանություն, որն ի զորու կլիներ էդ պահին ժողովրդին բացատրելու, թե դա լավագույնն է ի համեմատ նրա, ինչը լինելու է եթե կռվենք։ Բայց արդյո՞ք հընթացս արվեց առավելագույնը կամ գոնե ընդունելին։ Դատելով իր անցյալ ու ներկա հայտարարությունններից, նույնը և Արցախի նախագահի, պարտության գլխավոր պատճառը կենդանի զինուժի պակասն էր, մինչդեռ էդ դեպքում մնում է անհասկանալի, թե ինչու Հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակն այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմում, կամ բավականին կամավորական խմբեր էին գրանցվել, որոնք, ըստ իմ լսածի (էդ խմբերի անդամներից), այդպես էլ չկանչվեցին։ 
> 
> Էս պատերազմն ավելի շատ հարցեր թողեց, քան պատասխաններ։


Էդ ի՞նչ ա արել ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, հա՜, փորձել ա երկիրը խելքի բերել, որ մարդիկ իրենց մարդ զգան… Պուծինի դուրը չի եկել:
Բանակում ակնհայտորեն պրոֆեսիոնալ հրամանատարության պակաս ա եղել: Իսկ որ սաղ քաղաքացիները զիմված լինեին, ապա գյուղերը գրավելը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլիներ նույնիսկ դրոններով: Կամավորականների խմբերը եթե պիտի իրար գլուխ կչկվեին դրոններով հարված ունտելու համար, իրենց դերը մեծ չէր լինի: Դու ազերների կամ թուրքերի վիդեոները նայել ե՞ս: 
Բայց բնականաբար միշտ պարտվողն ա մեղավոր ու մեզ քավության նոխազ ա պետք: Բնական մարդկային, ես կասեի՝ ցեղային պահանջ ա:

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (13.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ ստորագրեր։ Ստրորագրելու բան չի եղել, որ ստորագրեր, կամ չստորագրեր։ Կարար զանգեր Ալիևին ու համաձայնվեր Ալիևի պայմանների հետ, էդ ժամանակ Հայ ժողովուրդը իրեն պատառ-պատառ կաներ։


Լավրովի պլանը համաձայնեցված ա եղել սերժի ժամանակ... նիկոլն ասեց, որ չի ստորագրի դա, ասեց, որ իր կետից ա սկսելու... վիդեոները կան...

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե ինքը համաձայնվեր ստորագրել, էլի կսկսվե՞ր...


Եթե ինքը համաձայնվեր ստորագրել, ժողովուրդը իրան կհեռացներ իշխանությունից, ոնց Լևոնին հեռացրին։ ՈՒ էլի կկանգնեինք նույն կետին, որ պետք ա պատերազմենք, բայց հավանաբար եղած վայ ընդդիմությունից որևէ մեկի ղեկավարությամբ։ Ոչ մի երկրի ղեկավար չէր կարող տենց պայմանագիր ստորագրել, առանց փաստացի պատերազմում պարտվելու։ Նույնիսկ էս պատերազմի կեսից տենց պայմանագիր ստորագրելու դեպքում իրան կախելու էին ու չհամաձայնեին, ասեին՝ էն ա բանակը կռվում էր, հեսա–հակագրոհ էինք անելու, իսկ դավաճան ղեկավարը ստորագրեց հանձնեց Արցախը, ու արդյունքում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ կսկսեր շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ։ 
Էս պահին էլ շատ մեծ ռիսկ կա քաղաքացիական պատերազմի, բայց էս պահին առնվազն լիքը մարդ տեսնում ա, պատերազմում պարտվել էնք, մեր բանակի ղեկավարությունը միաձայն ասում ա, որ բանակը էլ ի վիճակի չէր կռվել, հետևաբար շատ ավելի քիչ են ղալմաղալ անողները, թե բանակը կռվում էր, իսկ Նիկոլը դավաճանաբար ծախեց։

----------

Գաղթական (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կամավորներին ու պարտադիր զորահավաք անելուն, որ կարողանային՝ կանեին։ Հայաստանի կանոնավոր զորքի զգալի մասը հրաժարվել ա գնա Արցախ կռվի․  կնանիք գնում չաստերի դարպասների դեմը կանգնում, չէին թողում որ տանեն զորքին, ում էլ տանում էին փախնում հետ էին գնում։ Արծրունն էլ հարցազրույցների ժամանակ ասում էր, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրերին սպայական կազմի մեծ մասը զոհվել էր ու էդ կամավորներին ու պարտադիր զորակոչվածներին մարդ չկար, որ պատրաստեր, մարզեր, մարտունակ վիճակի բերեր, որ գնային անիմաստ թնդանոթի միս չդառնային։ Հեղափոխությունից առաջ ծառայած ում հետ խոսում ես, կեսը ասում են որ սաղ ծառայության ընթացքու կրակած չկային՝ հիմնականում բառադի լռվցրած են եղել երկու տարի։  էդ մարդկանց տանեին որ ի՞նչ անեին։ Դրա համար էր Նիկոլը պատերազմի սկզբների լայվերից մեկում խնդրում էր վերջին մի տարում զորացրված զինվորներին կամավոր գրվել, որովհետև ըստ օրենքի նոր զորացրվածին չեն կարա պարտադիր մոբիլիզացիայի ենթարկեն, բայց էդ մարդիկ ամենամարտունակն են, որովհետև նոր են ծառայել՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո, երբ արդեն գոնե մի քիչ դզվել էր ծառայութան ժամանակ զենք էին տեսնում ու ամենապատրաստն էին նոր զենքերի հետ աշխատելու, վերջին սերնդի պատերազմում կռվելու։

Արցախի ժողովրդի, զինվորականների մեջ էլ Քոչը հաջողացրել էր համընդհանուր համոզվածություն ստեղծել, որ արդեն նախորոք որոշած, ծախած պատերազմ ա, անիմաստ եք կռվում‎։ Լիք–լիքն են էս հաստատողները։
Ընդհանրապես Արցախում քաղաքական մթնոլորտը շա՜տ հեռու ա եղել Հայաստանի քաղաքական մթնոլորտից։ Արցախը ռազմական գոտի լինելով, տասնյակ տարիներ ապրել ա պրակտիկորեն ռազմական դրության ռեժիմով, որտեղ ցանկացած իրական ընդդիմադիր խոսք արագ ճնշվել ա ու տասնամյակներով սնվել են միայն Ռոբի պրոպագանդայով։ Իրանց ընկալման մեջ Ռոբը ուժեղ տղեն ա, իսկ Լևոնն ու Նիկոլը հող ծախող են, ու էս պատերազմում էլ մենք դատապարտված ենք պարտության, որովհետև Նիկոլը իրան չար ա պահել ու Պուծինը հիմա պատժում ա։ 
էս պատերազմական օրերին այցելում էի Արցախից էվակուացված հորս կողմից ազգականների ընտանիքներին, բոլորը Ռոբի պրոպագանդայի տակ էին։

ՈՒ էդ պայմաններում Արցախի զորքը ի սկզբանե խիստ բարոյալքված վիճակում էր։ Էդ վիճակում հնարավոր չէր հաղթել։ Առավել ևս քանակապես ու տեխնիկապես էդքան անհավասար պայմաններում։

Էլ չեմ ասում էն մասին, որ ադրբեջանցիք ի սկզբանե մեր բոլոր զինապահեստի թաքստոցների տեղը իմացել են ու հենց առաջին օրերին մեծ մասը տրաքացրել, դե կարաք ենթադրեք ոնց են իմացել։ 
Ընկերներիցս մեկը երեկ Արցախում էր, մի խումբ ՀՕՊ զինվորների հետ էր խոսել, ասում էին բառացիորեն վերջին սնարյադն էր մնացել մոտները, զենք չկար ընդհանրապես։ Որ զորահավաք անեին ի՞նչ պիտի անեին էդ զինվորները առանց զենք։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2020), Արէա (14.11.2020), Գաղթական (13.11.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (14.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Մի խոսքով, մենք պարտվել ենք բազմաթիվ պատճառներով։ Պարտվել ենք նախ և առաջ էն պատճառով, որ տասնյակ տարիներ հանդուրժել ենք կոռումպացված, ավտորիտար իշխանություններ։ Էդքան փողը որ լափվել ա, կարար զենք գնելուն, նոր ռազմական տեխնոլոգիաներ զարգացնելուն գնար (վերջին մի քանի տարում նոր–նոր սկսել էին ԱԹՍ–ներ արտադրել, բայց դեռ շատ պրիմիտիվ մոդելներ էին), էդքան տարիներին ավտորիտար համակարգ չունենալու դեպքում երկիրը կծաղկեր տնտեսապես, ցանկացած նախաձեռնողականություն պատին դեմ չէր առնի։ Հեղափոխությունը շա՜տ ուշ արեցինք։ Ներսից տեսած մարդիկ հաստատում են որ բանակը զգալի բարեկարգվել էր վերջին երկու տարում, բայց դեռ շատ հեռու էր մարտունակ լինելուց։ Տասնյակ տարիներ սպայական կազմի մեծ մասը բանակում վեր ընկած էր մենակ լափելու ու զինվորներին իրանց ագարակներում աշխատացնելու համար։ Պատերազմը որ սկսվեց հատկապես սկզբնական շրջանում մի այլ կարգի բառադիություն էր տիրում, որտև մենեջմենթի մեծ մասը զուտ գաղափար չուներ, թե իր պարտականությունների մեջ ինչ ա մտնում, ինչ գործողություններ պետք ա անեն տվյալ սիտուացիայում։
Պատերազմը կրվեցինք, որտև արտաքին թշնամու հետ նաև ներքին թշնամին էր ներսից քանդում, մարդկանց հուսալքում ու մանիպուլացիաներ տարածում։ Նիկոլի ամենամեծ մեղքը էն ա, որ էդ շայկի հետ 2.5 տարի էր մանկապարտեզ էր խաղում փոխանակ արագ մեկուսացներ։
Պատերազմը կվրեցինք, որտև պաթոսախեղդ եղած ինքներս մեզ վնուշատ էինք արել, թե բա Հայոց բանակը անպարտելի ա, իսկ ադրբեջանցիք էլ ոչխարներ են։ Դրած Կիլդիմ մուլծիկներ էինք նկարում, նայում ու հրճվում։ Պարտվել ենք որտև անգյալ էինք ու առխային ընկած։ Պարտվել էինք, որտև հույսներս դրել էինք, որ ռուսը կգա մեզ կփրկի, միջազգային հանրությունը թույլ չի տա որ մեզ նեղացնեն։

Մի խոսքով, մի պատճառով չենք պարտվել․ պարտվել ենք բազմաթիվ պատճառներով։ Մի հոգի դավաճան ու քավության նոխազ փնտրելը նշանակում ա նորից ու նորից նույն փոսը ընկնել։ Պետք ա գիտակցենք մեր բոլոր սխալները ու թերությունները անհատապես ու որպես ազգ ու էս պարտությունը հիմք դարձնենք մեր ապրածն ու արածը վերաիմաստավորելու, սխալների վրա սովորելու ու զարգանալու։

Էս շատ ծանր պարտություն էր որ մեզ գուցե տասնյակ տարիներով հետ գցեց ու մեր ինքնիշխանությունը լրիվ կորցնելու վտանգի առաջ ենք կանգնած, բայց եթե ճիշտ գնահատենք մե սխալները, պարտությունը նաև խթան կարա հանդիսանա ապագայում շատ ավելի նպատակասլաց զարգացման համար։

----------

laro (13.11.2020), Quyr Qery (14.11.2020), Բարեկամ (14.11.2020), Գաղթական (13.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավրովի պլանը համաձայնեցված ա եղել սերժի ժամանակ... նիկոլն ասեց, որ չի ստորագրի դա, ասեց, որ իր կետից ա սկսելու... վիդեոները կան...


Նիկոլը նաև ասաց որ հայաստանը ինչին համաձյանվում էր Ալիևը ասում էր դե որ դրան համաձայն եք ուրեմն հիմա էլ սրան (ավելի վատ պայմաններ) համաձայնեք։ Վառ օրինակը Կազանյան տապալումը։ Մարդը իրա բերանով ասում ա լսի 8:18–ից մինչև մոտավոր 16-17:00

https://youtu.be/CyOezqBl4RE?t=498

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ աբսուրդ ա չէ բայց կյանքը, փաստորեն երկու կողմն էլ համաձայն են եղել ԼՂԻՄը մեզ մնացածն իրենց տարբերակին, բայց ներսում դեմքը փրկելու համար չեն համաձայնվել։ ՈՒ Թաթուլի առաջարկածը ամենաթույն ձևը կլիներ հարցու լուծելու, եթե միայն ով էդ հնարավորությունը ուներ աներ դա, ոչ թե խիստ մտահոգված դեմքեր ընդունեին երբ որ բանը բանից անցներ։




> *Արցախի ճանաչումը արժեքավոր է, եթե դա անում են Մինսկի խմբի եռանախագահները կամ նրանցից մեկը*
> 
> Տարիներ առաջ Ֆրանսիայի պաշտպանության նախարարությունը ինձ և ադրբեջանցի մի լրագրողի (անունը իրավունք չունեմ նշել, կարող եմ միայն ասել, որ նա հասցրել է խույս տալ Ալիևի վարչակարգի հետապնդումներից և տարիներ առաջ հաստատվել սկանդինավյան մի երկրում) հրավիրել էր Փարիզ՝ մեկօրյա փակ ժողովի, որին ներկա էին Ֆրանսիայի պաշտպանական գերատեսչության ներկայացուցիչներ, մի քանի նշանավոր փորձագետներ և ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի այն ժամանակ գործող և միանգամից մի քանի նախկին համանախագահներ:
> 
> Ես ներկայացրեցի հակամարտության պատմության, ներկա իրավիճակի ու կարգավորման հայկական ընկալումները, իսկ ադրբեջանցին՝ ադրբեջանական տեսակետները:
> 
> Փակ քննարկումից հետո մեզ հրավիրեցին ճաշի, որին ներկա էին Մինսկի խմբի ֆրանսիացի գործող և նախկին մի քանի համանախագահները: Բոլորին ճանաչում էի անձամբ, քանի որ բազմաթիվ անգամ էի նրանց հետ շրջել Արցախում, ներկա եղել նրանց երևանյան ասուլիսներին: Հատկապես մոտ հարաբերություններ ունեի Ֆիլիպ ֆը Սյուրմենի և Բեռնար Ֆասյեի հետ:
> 
> Սեղանի շուրջ շատ բաց զրույց ծավալվեց: Անգամ մանրամասներ պատմեցին, թե ինչպես են բանակցություններ սկսելուց առաջ իրար հեգնում Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանն ու Էլմար Մամեդյարովը: Ֆրանսիացի դիվանագետներից մեկն էլ պատմեց, որ Նալբանդյանն ու Մամեդյարովն անգամ գիտեին միմյանց թույլ տեղերը:
> ...


https://www.civilnet.am/news/2020/11...F%D5%A8/406466

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ աբսուրդ ա չէ բայց կյանքը, փաստորեն երկու կողմն էլ համաձայն են եղել ԼՂԻՄը մեզ մնացածն իրենց տարբերակին, բայց ներսում դեմքը փրկելու համար չեն համաձայնվել։ ՈՒ Թաթուլի առաջարկածը ամենաթույն ձևը կլիներ հարցու լուծելու, եթե միայն ով էդ հնարավորությունը ուներ աներ դա, ոչ թե խիստ մտահոգված դեմքեր ընդունեին երբ որ բանը բանից անցներ։


Առաջին հայացքից հա, բայց որ մի քիչ խորանում ես, էնքան էլ չէ։ Հա, եթե ասենք Ֆրանսիան ճանաչեր Արցախը, ադրբեջանցի ժողովուրդը չէր կարողանա մեղադրել իրենց նախագահին, փոխարենը դավաճանի ստատուսը shift կլիներ Ֆրանսիայի վրա։ Այսինքն, Ադրբեջանի այդ պահի ու ապագա կառավարությունները ստիպված կլինեին Ֆրանսիայի հետ վատ հարաբերություններ ունենալ սեփական ժողովրդին գոհացնելու համար։ Իսկ Ֆրանսիային դա պե՞տք է։ Ինչու՞ պիտի նա այդ քայլին գնա։ Ի՞նչ է շահում դրանից։

Ես ոնց մտածում եմ, փոքր ժողովուրդները պիտի սթափ նայեն իրողություններին։ Հայերիս մեջ արմատացած է "մեզ պիտի օգնեն, որովհետև մենք լավն ենք" թեզը։ Չգիտեմ, որտեղից է դա առաջացել, ես էլ ունեմ, փորձում եմ ազատվել։ Ուզում ես քեզ օգնեն, պիտի այնպես անես, որ օգնողին դա ձեռնտու լինի։ Ադրբեջանի կողմից վարձկան ահաբեկիչների օգտագործման փաստի վրա շեշտադրությունը այդ առումով ճիշտ քայլ էր։ Գուցե այդ փաստարկը իր դերը նաև խաղացել է, մենք չգիտենք կուլիսների հետևում ինչ է կատարվել։ Եթե Ադրբեջանը Շուշին վերցրել էր ու մի քանի օրում ամբողջ Արցախը կարող էր վերցնել, ապա ինչու՞ է համաձայնվել ռուս խաղաղապահների տեղակայմանը։ Նշանակում է, Ռուսաստանը Ալիևի վրա ճնշման գործիք է ունեցել։

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Առաջին հայացքից հա, բայց որ մի քիչ խորանում ես, էնքան էլ չէ։ Հա, եթե ասենք Ֆրանսիան ճանաչեր Արցախը, ադրբեջանցի ժողովուրդը չէր կարողանա մեղադրել իրենց նախագահին, փոխարենը դավաճանի ստատուսը shift կլիներ Ֆրանսիայի վրա։ Այսինքն, Ադրբեջանի այդ պահի ու ապագա կառավարությունները ստիպված կլինեին Ֆրանսիայի հետ վատ հարաբերություններ ունենալ սեփական ժողովրդին գոհացնելու համար։ Իսկ Ֆրանսիային դա պե՞տք է։ Ինչու՞ պիտի նա այդ քայլին գնա։ Ի՞նչ է շահում դրանից։
> 
> Ես ոնց մտածում եմ, փոքր ժողովուրդները պիտի սթափ նայեն իրողություններին։ Հայերիս մեջ արմատացած է "մեզ պիտի օգնեն, որովհետև մենք լավն ենք" թեզը։ Չգիտեմ, որտեղից է դա առաջացել, ես էլ ունեմ, փորձում եմ ազատվել։ Ուզում ես քեզ օգնեն, պիտի այնպես անես, որ օգնողին դա ձեռնտու լինի։ Ադրբեջանի կողմից վարձկան ահաբեկիչների օգտագործման փաստի վրա շեշտադրությունը այդ առումով ճիշտ քայլ էր։ Գուցե այդ փաստարկը իր դերը նաև խաղացել է, մենք չգիտենք կուլիսների հետևում ինչ է կատարվել։ Եթե Ադրբեջանը Շուշին վերցրել էր ու մի քանի օրում ամբողջ Արցախը կարող էր վերցնել, ապա ինչու՞ է համաձայնվել ռուս խաղաղապահների տեղակայմանը։ Նշանակում է, Ռուսաստանը Ալիևի վրա ճնշման գործիք է ունեցել։


դե մենակ ֆրանսիայով հարցը չէր լուծվի, բայց գոնե մեծերը որ ճանաչեին հարցը կարելի էր փակված համարել։ Կոսովոյի պես։ Համենայն դեպս էդ դեպքում առանց պատերազմի մնացած տարածքները տալով իրենց մոտ էլ կստեղծվեր լավ տպավորություն։ Նայի համ էլ ասում ա, որ իրանք էլ էին համաձայն որ Արցախը փաստացի կորած ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե Ադրբեջանը Շուշին վերցրել էր ու մի քանի օրում ամբողջ Արցախը կարող էր վերցնել, ապա ինչու՞ է համաձայնվել ռուս խաղաղապահների տեղակայմանը։ Նշանակում է, Ռուսաստանը Ալիևի վրա ճնշման գործիք է ունեցել։


Կամ էլ՝ առևտուր են արել..

Շուշին «նվիրել են» ու էդ եզը միանգամից համաձայնվել ա՝ առանց մեծ ախպոր հետ խորհրդակցելու:
Դրա համար էլ տենց ափալ-թափալ երկուսով ստորագրեցին ու ռուսական զորքը ներս լցվեց:
Ընդ որում՝ դեռ կեսօրն անց էր մի տեղից ինֆոն արտահոսել (հենց ռուսական աղբյուրից), որ զորքը շարժվեց դեպի Արցախ:

Էս արանքում հավանաբար էրդողանը բարկացավ եզի վրա ու փորձեց հասցնի մի բան անել..
ինչի՞ վեռտալյոտին խփեցին էն Նախիջևանից, որը թուրք զորքի վերահսկողության տակ ա..

Դե վերջում էլ՝ Նիկոլի ստորագրության ուշացումը փորձեցին օգտագործել՝ գիշերվա մեջ առավելագույնս նոր դիրքեր գրավելու:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ընդ որում՝ «Շուշին նվիրելն» էլ ա առայժմ անորոշ:
Էս պահին էլ հայերը մտնում դուրս են գալիս քաղաք:

+ համաձայնագրում խոսվում էր 3 շրջանի վերադարձի մասին՝ էդ թվում Աղդամի:
Բայց Աղդամը, փաստացի, ռուսի վերահսկողության տակ ա մնում:

Հիմա հայերը Քարվաճառի բազարն են տանում՝ ըստ իս:
Եթե տենց ա ու եթե հաջողվի՝ փաստացի Բերձորն էլ կմնա մեր օղակի մեջ:

Իսկ էդ Քարվաճառը, ես լինեի, կասեի ախպեր էնքան եմ պահելու՝ մինչև Արցախի վերջնական ստատուսը պարզվի, այսինքն՝ հավերժ...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ընդ որում՝ «Շուշին նվիրելն» էլ ա առայժմ անորոշ:
> Էս պահին էլ հայերը մտնում դուրս են գալիս քաղաք:


Հա, մի տեսակ մութ պատմություն է։ Մի տեղ կարդացի, որ դեպի Շուշի անտառներով են ճանապարհ հարթել ու գրավել, ուղեղիս մեջ ինչ-որ չի տեղավորվում։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, մի տեսակ մութ պատմություն է։ Մի տեղ կարդացի, որ դեպի Շուշի անտառներով են ճանապարհ հարթել ու գրավել, ուղեղիս մեջ ինչ-որ չի տեղավորվում։


Շուշին չեն գրավել:
Շուշին հանձնել են..
ու հանձնել են պռոքոչական գեներալները

..ասում են..

----------


## Արէա

Փաշինյանին ընտրած ժողովուրդը լսել անգամ չէր ուզում զիջումների մասին, ի՞նչ հող տալ ինչ բան, հլը գետաշենն ենք ազատագրելու, քուռ արաքս ենք դուրս գալու, նախիջևանը հետ բերենք, բան։ Մարդն էլ եկել իրան ընտրած ժողովրդի կամքն ա կատարել, չի տվել, կռվել ա, ո՞նց եղավ որ արդյունքում Փաշինյանն ա պարտվել։ Զինվորները հերոս են, գեներալները հերոս են, ժողովուրդը հերոսական ա, այ Փաշինյանը դավաճան ա։
Մեֆն էլ (ու ՀԱԿը ընդհանուր առմամբ) ասում ա թող պատերազմի չգնար, համաձայնվեր տարածքների հանձնմանը։ Հա ճիշտ են ասում, բայց եթե էդ մարդուն ընտրողները էդ տարբերակի մասին լսել անգամ չէին ուզում, ո՞ւմ աջակցությամբ գնար էդ քայլին։
Հայ ժողովուրդը ընտրել ա պատերազմը, ու պարտվել ա։ Փաշինյանն ինչի՞ էս նեղ մաջալին հրաժարական տա։ Հրաժարական տա, որ ո՞վ գա, չլնի՞ մտածում եք ՀԱԿը։ Քոչարյանամերձ մեկն ա գալու, հերիք չի պատերազմում պարտվեցինք, մի հատ էլ նորից մաֆիոզ բանդաները գլուխ բարձրացնեն։ Է դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա։

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020), Mephistopheles (14.11.2020), Աթեիստ (14.11.2020), Արշակ (14.11.2020), Գաղթական (14.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://newsline.am/news/qaghaqaget_a...iHIQyzeP6ntzVA

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաշինյանին ընտրած ժողովուրդը լսել անգամ չէր ուզում զիջումների մասին, ի՞նչ հող տալ ինչ բան, հլը գետաշենն ենք ազատագրելու, քուռ արաքս ենք դուրս գալու, նախիջևանը հետ բերենք, բան։ Մարդն էլ եկել իրան ընտրած ժողովրդի կամքն ա կատարել, չի տվել, կռվել ա, ո՞նց եղավ որ արդյունքում Փաշինյանն ա պարտվել։ Զինվորները հերոս են, գեներալները հերոս են, ժողովուրդը հերոսական ա, այ Փաշինյանը դավաճան ա։
> Մեֆն էլ (ու ՀԱԿը ընդհանուր առմամբ) ասում ա թող պատերազմի չգնար, համաձայնվեր տարածքների հանձնմանը։ Հա ճիշտ են ասում, բայց եթե էդ մարդուն ընտրողները էդ տարբերակի մասին լսել անգամ չէին ուզում, ո՞ւմ աջակցությամբ գնար էդ քայլին։
> Հայ ժողովուրդը ընտրել ա պատերազմը, ու պարտվել ա։ Փաշինյանն ինչի՞ էս նեղ մաջալին հրաժարական տա։ Հրաժարական տա, որ ո՞վ գա, չլնի՞ մտածում եք ՀԱԿը։ Քոչարյանամերձ մեկն ա գալու, հերիք չի պատերազմում պարտվեցինք, մի հատ էլ նորից մաֆիոզ բանդաները գլուխ բարձրացնեն։ Է դրա կայֆը ո՞րն ա։


ասեմ Արեա ջան, Փաշինյանը դավաճան չի, Փաշինյանը ոչ կոմպետենտ, անհավասարակշիռ ու կիսագրագետ մարդ ա որը չի համապատասխանում իրա պաշտոնին. եթե համապատասխաներ, մենք էս աղետը չէինք ունենա... վերջ

ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան որ ժողովուրդը չէր ընդունի... իսկ ինքը բացատրել ա՞ ժողովրդին որ սա ավելի լավ ա քան պատերազմը իմանալով հանդերձ մեր բանակի, տնտեսության ու ֆինանսական վիճակը... երկրի ղեկավարի պարտականությունը ժողովրդի ասածներն անելը չի այլ ժողովրդին ուղղորդելն ա... իսկ եթե չի կարողանում, ուրեմն պտի հրաժարական տա ոեթե աթոռը տենց "թանկ" չի իրա համար... և հետո. էս ավելի լավ տարբերակ ա քան է՞ն... եթե Լավրովի տարբերակը տենց վատն էր որ դուք անգամ էսօր դրա հետ համաձայն չեք, նշանակում ա հիմա պտի գոհ ու շնորհակալ լինեք...

էն որ ասում են թե պատերազմը մեկ ա սենց թե նենց էլ սկսելու էր, չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը որովհետև բռնած գիծը տանում էր պատերազմի, ավելի ճիշտ տանում էր բանակցությունների խափանման որովհետև ինքը միանձնյա ուզում էր ֆորմատը փոխեր... չես կարող, հետևանքն էլ եղավ պատերազմը...

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020), Varzor (14.11.2020), Բարեկամ (14.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ինքը համաձայնվեր ստորագրել, *ժողովուրդը իրան կհեռացներ իշխանությունից, ոնց Լևոնին հեռացրին*։ ՈՒ էլի կկանգնեինք նույն կետին, որ պետք ա պատերազմենք, բայց հավանաբար եղած վայ ընդդիմությունից որևէ մեկի ղեկավարությամբ։ Ոչ մի երկրի ղեկավար չէր կարող տենց պայմանագիր ստորագրել, առանց փաստացի պատերազմում պարտվելու։ Նույնիսկ էս պատերազմի կեսից տենց պայմանագիր ստորագրելու դեպքում իրան կախելու էին ու չհամաձայնեին, ասեին՝ էն ա բանակը կռվում էր, հեսա–հակագրոհ էինք անելու, իսկ դավաճան ղեկավարը ստորագրեց հանձնեց Արցախը, ու արդյունքում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ կսկսեր շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ։ 
> Էս պահին էլ շատ մեծ ռիսկ կա քաղաքացիական պատերազմի, բայց էս պահին առնվազն լիքը մարդ տեսնում ա, պատերազմում պարտվել էնք, մեր բանակի ղեկավարությունը միաձայն ասում ա, որ բանակը էլ ի վիճակի չէր կռվել, հետևաբար շատ ավելի քիչ են ղալմաղալ անողները, թե բանակը կռվում էր, իսկ Նիկոլը դավաճանաբար ծախեց։


թող հեռացներ... ինքը 80% մանդատ ուներ, եթե չէր կարողանում, թող հեռանար, վիրավորական բան չկա... թող հասարակությանը պատրաստեր, ինքն էդ ուղղությամբ ոչ թե բան չի արել, այլ ավելի ա վատացրել զուտ իրա ռեյտինգի համար. համենայն դեպս Լավրովի պլանի, պատերազմի ու հրաժարականի միջև պատերազմը ամենավատ ընտրությունն ա by far....

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020), Բարեկամ (14.11.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ յուղ ես վառում: Էս պատերազմից խուսափելու ոչ մի վարյանտ չուներ Հայաստանը իր սաղ կոմպետենտ, հավասարակշիռ գրագետներից սկսած մինչև վերջին շիզոֆրենիկը վերջացրած էլ հավես չկա մի հարյուր էջ նույն բանը կրկնելուց: Կարայի՞նք առաջին գենոցիդից խուսափեինք, երկրորդ գենոցիդից խուսափեինք, առաջին համաշխարայինից խուսափեինք, Ղարսը տալուց, Սումգայիթ-Բաքվի ջարդերից, Ղարաբաղի առաջին պատերազմից խուսափեինք,  ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա շարունակ տուֆտել…
Թուրքական սպառնալիքը երկրաշարժի պես բան ա, մենակ մի տարբերությամբ, որ երկրաշարժը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա կանխատեսելը, քան բաշիբոզուկների հարձակումը: Ոնց երկրաշարժին են պատրաստվում ուժեղ շենքեր սարքելով, տենց էլ պիտի պատերազմին պատրաստվեինք տեխնոլոգիայով ու սեփական զենքի արտադրությամբ, ու էլի դեռ պիտի պատրաստվենք: Իսկ Հայաստանը պատրաստվել էր նույն ձև, որց որ Լենինականի կամ Սպիտակի շենքերն էին սարքել: Ամերիկադ տրիլիոններ ա ծախսում սպառազինության վրա, կարա՞ս մի կոմպետենտ, հավասարակշիռ, գրագետ դիվանագետ մարդ ճարես, որ սաղ աշխարհի հետ նենց պայմանավորվի, որ էլ ու էլ պատերազմ չլինի, էդքան հավայի ծախս չանի աշխարհը, հանգիստ ապրենք դրախտում ու զարգանանք, արա… Մենք 500 տարի որ էսքանը չենք ջոկել, ուրեմն խայտառակ տուպոյ անհույս ժողովուրդ ենք, ու հայությանը շատ քիչ կյանք ա մնացել, չնայած մնացած աշխարհին էլ ոնց որ երևելի շատ չի մնացել:

----------

Արշակ (14.11.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> թող հեռացներ... ինքը 80% մանդատ ուներ, եթե չէր կարողանում, թող հեռանար, վիրավորական բան չկա... թող հասարակությանը պատրաստեր, ինքն էդ ուղղությամբ ոչ թե բան չի արել, այլ ավելի ա վատացրել զուտ իրա ռեյտինգի համար. համենայն դեպս Լավրովի պլանի, պատերազմի ու հրաժարականի միջև պատերազմը ամենավատ ընտրությունն ա by far....


Մեֆ հավայի բաներ ես խոսում‎։ Նույնիսկ եթե հրաժարական տար գնար, Հայաստանում տենց մարդ չկար որ կարար էդ թուղթը ստորագրեր։ ՀԱԿը 17 թվին տեսանք քանի տոկոս հավաքեց էդ պլատֆորմի հիման վրա։

----------

Արշակ (14.11.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պատերազմից հետո բռունցքներ թափ տալը հեշտ ա:
Ոչ 2.5 տարի առաջ, ոչ էլ 1 տարի առաջ, առնվազն Հայաստանում ոչ ոքի հավատը չէր գա, որ թուրքիան սենց բացեիբաց կկռվի ազերու կողմից:
Ինքը կկռվի քիչ չի, մի բան էլ էդքան տեռորիստ կբերի դաշտ:

Շատ չէ, ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս առաջ ո՞ւմ սենց բան ասեիր Հայաստանում, որ վրեդ չխնդար:
Սաղ էլ կասեին՝ ձև չկա, ռուսը չի թողի:

Ըհը չթողեց:
Նիկոլն իրա բերանով ասեց՝ էշացել ենք, որ մեզնից բացի սա  վաբշե ոչ մեկի չի քորում..

Իսկ եթե թուրքը չօգներ, իրանք ոչ լայնամասշտաբ հարձակվող էին, ոչ էլ, առավել ևս, հաղթող:
ՈՒ նենց չի, որ մենակ մեզ էր հատուկ էդ դասալքությունը: Իրանք պակաս ե՞ն հայի առաջ փախել: Տո Արցախը մի կողմ, ցելի 7 ռայոնի բնակչություն են հուշտ եղած փախել:
Դրա համար էլ վարձկաններ ու թուրքական սպեցնազ էր պետք..
Դա համ իրանք գիտեին, համ էլ՝ մենք..

Դրա համար էլ հանգիստ էշի ականջին քնած էինք..
Նու մի քիչ էլ նրա համար, որ ահավոր բառադի ենք..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պատերազմից հետո բռունցքներ թափ տալը հեշտ ա:
> Ոչ 2.5 տարի առաջ, ոչ էլ 1 տարի առաջ, առնվազն Հայաստանում ոչ ոքի հավատը չէր գա, որ թուրքիան սենց բացեիբաց կկռվի ազերու կողմից:
> Ինքը կկռվի քիչ չի, մի բան էլ էդքան տեռորիստ կբերի դաշտ:
> 
> Շատ չէ, ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս առաջ ո՞ւմ սենց բան ասեիր Հայաստանում, որ վրեդ չխնդար:
> Սաղ էլ կասեին՝ ձև չկա, ռուսը չի թողի:
> 
> Ըհը չթողեց:
> Նիկոլն իրա բերանով ասեց՝ էշացել ենք, որ մեզնից բացի սա  վաբշե ոչ մեկի չի քորում..
> ...


Լավ էլի։ էկեք ուղղակի ընդունենք որ ոչխար չեն ու շատ լավ էլ պատրաստվել էին։ Ախպեր մենք էլ էդքան լինեինք ուրիշ ազգից վարձկաններ բերեինք իրանց բրդեինք առաջին գիծ‎։ Կամ էդքան լինեինք որ մեր մոտ էլ օրական 10 բորտ զենք իջներ։ Ասենք ես զարմանաում եմ էդ Հորիադիզի կողմը վաբշե ոչ մի դեպքում նախատեսված չի եղե՞լ որ հնարավոր ա նենց լինի որ իրանք ճեղքեն էդ պաշտպանությունը՞։ Հենց անցան, յալլա, դաշտավայրը դեմներն էր։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ էլի։ էկեք ուղղակի ընդունենք որ ոչխար չեն ու շատ լավ էլ պատրաստվել էին։ Ախպեր մենք էլ էդքան լինեինք ուրիշ ազգից վարձկաններ բերեինք իրանց բրդեինք առաջին գիծ‎։ Կամ էդքան լինեինք որ մեր մոտ էլ օրական 10 բորտ զենք իջներ։ Ասենք ես զարմանաում եմ էդ Հորիադիզի կողմը վաբշե ոչ մի դեպքում նախատեսված չի եղե՞լ որ հնարավոր ա նենց լինի որ իրանք ճեղքեն էդ պաշտպանությունը՞։ Հենց անցան, յալլա, դաշտավայրը դեմներն էր։


Դե «ոչխար»-ը ագիտացիոն նպատակներով ենք ասում:
Իրանք մեր մասին ավելի վատ բաներ են ասում:
Մեր գոնե շնորհքներս էդքան ներում ա, որ իրար մեջ ենք ասում:

Իսկ իրանց գլխավոր չոբանը թիվիով ա մեր հասցեին ասում, թե բա շան պես քշելու ենք:

Մեկ էլ էդ իրանք չէին, որ էդքան կային:
Էդ թուրքիան էր, որ տենց բերում լցնում էր:
ՈՒ սիրուն աչքերի համար չէր լցնում, այլ փաստացի իրանց վիլայեթը դարձրին:

Ախպեր իրանց էդքան զինված ու իրանց ասելով 100.000-անոց բանակը նա բլյուձըչկե նվիրեցին թուրքերին:
Բա ոչխար չեն, ի՞նչ են..

Էդքանի մեջից մենակ իրանց ԳՇ պետն էր ըմբոստացել, թե բա էտա-էտա՝ մեր կնանիքին էլ տայինք իրանց պըրծնեինք, ու դրա համար վին գլխին լարին Ռուսաստան:
Դե էդքան կային՝ թող համագործակցեին, ոչ թե բանակը տային մեկ ազգ երկու գառշոկ լոզունգի տակ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ յուղ ես վառում: Էս պատերազմից խուսափելու ոչ մի վարյանտ չուներ Հայաստանը իր սաղ կոմպետենտ, հավասարակշիռ գրագետներից սկսած մինչև վերջին շիզոֆրենիկը վերջացրած էլ հավես չկա մի հարյուր էջ նույն բանը կրկնելուց: Կարայի՞նք առաջին գենոցիդից խուսափեինք, երկրորդ գենոցիդից խուսափեինք, առաջին համաշխարայինից խուսափեինք, Ղարսը տալուց, Սումգայիթ-Բաքվի ջարդերից, Ղարաբաղի առաջին պատերազմից խուսափեինք,  ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա շարունակ տուֆտել…
> Թուրքական սպառնալիքը երկրաշարժի պես բան ա, մենակ մի տարբերությամբ, որ երկրաշարժը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա կանխատեսելը, քան բաշիբոզուկների հարձակումը: Ոնց երկրաշարժին են պատրաստվում ուժեղ շենքեր սարքելով, տենց էլ պիտի պատերազմին պատրաստվեինք տեխնոլոգիայով ու սեփական զենքի արտադրությամբ, ու էլի դեռ պիտի պատրաստվենք: Իսկ Հայաստանը պատրաստվել էր նույն ձև, որց որ Լենինականի կամ Սպիտակի շենքերն էին սարքել: Ամերիկադ տրիլիոններ ա ծախսում սպառազինության վրա, կարա՞ս մի կոմպետենտ, հավասարակշիռ, գրագետ դիվանագետ մարդ ճարես, որ սաղ աշխարհի հետ նենց պայմանավորվի, որ էլ ու էլ պատերազմ չլինի, էդքան հավայի ծախս չանի աշխարհը, հանգիստ ապրենք դրախտում ու զարգանանք, արա… Մենք 500 տարի որ էսքանը չենք ջոկել, ուրեմն խայտառակ տուպոյ անհույս ժողովուրդ ենք, ու հայությանը շատ քիչ կյանք ա մնացել, չնայած մնացած աշխարհին էլ ոնց որ երևելի շատ չի մնացել:


Եթե անխուսափելի էր ուրեմն էս միակ լուծումն ա... մյուս անգամ լավ պատրաստվենք չենք պարտվի... և ընդհանրապես բանակցությունների պետք էլ չի մասնակցել, մեկ ա կռիվ ա սկսելու... 

ըստ քեզ մեզնինց բան կախված չի... դե ուրեմն զինվելն էլ մեզնից կախված չի

Վիշ ջան, դրա համար էլ քո մոտեցման գործիչը երբեք երկրի գլուխ չի կարա գա... երկրի գլուխ են գալիս մարդիկ որոնք լուծում ունեն ու հասկանաում են, թե ինչքան ա մեզնից ու դրսից կախված...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ էլի։ էկեք ուղղակի ընդունենք որ ոչխար չեն ու շատ լավ էլ պատրաստվել էին։ Ախպեր մենք էլ էդքան լինեինք ուրիշ ազգից վարձկաններ բերեինք իրանց բրդեինք առաջին գիծ‎։ Կամ էդքան լինեինք որ մեր մոտ էլ օրական 10 բորտ զենք իջներ։ Ասենք ես զարմանաում եմ էդ Հորիադիզի կողմը վաբշե ոչ մի դեպքում նախատեսված չի եղե՞լ որ հնարավոր ա նենց լինի որ իրանք ճեղքեն էդ պաշտպանությունը՞։ Հենց անցան, յալլա, դաշտավայրը դեմներն էր։


Էդքան կռվին, էդքան փող ծախսին ու զոհ տվին որ ի՞նչ:

Մենք պարտվեցինք,
բայց իրանք էլ չհաղթեցին:

Համ Արցախը տվին ռուսներին, համ էլ բանակն ու Նախիջևանը՝ թուրքերին:
ՈՒ դեռ պարզ չի, թե սիրիացի վարձկաններին էրդողանը էլ ոնց ա էնտեղ օգտագործելու, որտև դրանց հաստատ վաղը չեն էնտեղից դուրս բերելու:

Բա ոչխար չեն, ի՞նչ են...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ հավայի բաներ ես խոսում‎։ Նույնիսկ եթե հրաժարական տար գնար, Հայաստանում տենց մարդ չկար որ կարար էդ թուղթը ստորագրեր։ ՀԱԿը 17 թվին տեսանք քանի տոկոս հավաքեց էդ պլատֆորմի հիման վրա։


Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հավայի բաներ եմ խոսում, բացառված չի... էդ դեպքում Նիկոլը ոչ մի վատ, սխալ, արկածախնդիր բան չի արել... այսինքն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, ուրախ պտի լինեք, որ կապիտուլացրել են

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էդ ի՞նչ ա արել ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, հա՜, փորձել ա երկիրը խելքի բերել, որ մարդիկ իրենց մարդ զգան… Պուծինի դուրը չի եկել:
> Բանակում ակնհայտորեն պրոֆեսիոնալ հրամանատարության պակաս ա եղել: Իսկ որ սաղ քաղաքացիները զիմված լինեին, ապա գյուղերը գրավելը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլիներ նույնիսկ դրոններով: Կամավորականների խմբերը եթե պիտի իրար գլուխ կչկվեին դրոններով հարված ունտելու համար, իրենց դերը մեծ չէր լինի: Դու ազերների կամ թուրքերի վիդեոները նայել ե՞ս: 
> Բայց բնականաբար միշտ պարտվողն ա մեղավոր ու մեզ քավության նոխազ ա պետք: Բնական մարդկային, ես կասեի՝ ցեղային պահանջ ա:


Էդպես էլ պատասխան չստացա էն հարցիս, թե ինչու հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակը այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմի մեջ, եթե պարտության պատճառը կռվողների պակասն էր։
Հարցս էլ հռետորական չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդպես էլ պատասխան չստացա էն հարցիս, թե ինչու հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակը այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմի մեջ, եթե պարտության պատճառը կռվողների պակասն էր։
> Հարցս էլ հռետորական չի։


Բարեկամ ջան, բայց ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անեին, որ դու համարեիր, թե Հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակն ա կռիվ տվել:

Կարող ա՞ Արցախն իրա զենքով ու զորքով էր կռվել: Կամ էլ՝ պահեստազորով..

Տենց են սարքել, որ պետք լինի վաղը որպես կոզր օգտագործեն, յանի ախպեր Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես կոնֆլիկտի կողմ չի:
Ով էլ գնացել ա՝ կամավոր ա եղել..

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էդպես էլ պատասխան չստացա էն հարցիս, թե ինչու հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակը այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմի մեջ, եթե պարտության պատճառը կռվողների պակասն էր։
> Հարցս էլ հռետորական չի։


Իմ բարեկամը Տավուշում էր ծառայում։ Պատերազմի ժամանակ տարան Ղարաբաղ։ Նենց որ ներգրավվել է։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հավայի բաներ եմ խոսում, բացառված չի... էդ դեպքում Նիկոլը ոչ մի վատ, սխալ, արկածախնդիր բան չի արել... այսինքն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, ուրախ պտի լինեք, որ կապիտուլացրել են


Նիկոլը հնարավոր ա որ սխալ բաներ արել ա ու սրել ա իրավիճակը, բայց էս պատերազմը լինելու էր, որովհետև սեղանին թուղթ չկար որին ադրբեջանը համաձայն էր։ ՍերԺիկի հարցազրույցը դրեցի էսօր։ Իրա բերանով ասում ա, գնացել էինք ստորագրեինք կազանում։ ԱՄՆ ու ֆրանսիայի նախագահներն էլ զանգեցին գլխանց բարեմաղթեցին։ Գնաց հասավ Կազան Ալիևը ջեբից թուղթ հանեց ասեց ես էս բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Ինչի մասին ա խոսքը չեմ ջոգում։ ՈՒ էդքանը իմանալով Կազանից ու հատկապես Ապրիլյանից հետո մինչև հիմա մենք ազգովի ինչի չենք զինվել, գնա հարցրու Սերժիկին ու Նիկոլին։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում փաստացի ստորագրելու թուղթ չկար ընդեղ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ բարեկամը Տավուշում էր ծառայում։ Պատերազմի ժամանակ տարան Ղարաբաղ։ Նենց որ ներգրավվել է։


Մյուս կողմից էլ լսել եմ, որ Հայաստանում բազմաթիվ կամավորներ հերթագրվել էին, սպասում էին, բայց այդպես էլ չկանչեցին։ Տարբեր հերթագրվածներից եմ լսել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդպես էլ պատասխան չստացա էն հարցիս, թե ինչու հայաստանի կանոնավոր բանակը այդպես էլ չներգրավվեց պատերազմի մեջ, եթե պարտության պատճառը կռվողների պակասն էր։
> Հարցս էլ հռետորական չի։


Ներգրավվել ա։ Մենք պարտությունը կրել ենք ոչ թե էս պատերազմի ընթացքում կատարված կամ չկատարված քայլերի պատճառով, այլ պատերազմից առաջ կատարված ու չկատարված քայլերի պատճառով։ 
Պատերազմը դա նույն բոքսի մրցումն ա, որին ամիսներով ու տարիներով պատրաստվում են։

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020), Sky (14.11.2020), Varzor (14.11.2020), Արշակ (14.11.2020), Ուլուանա (15.11.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> 
> ըստ քեզ մեզնինց բան կախված չի... դե ուրեմն զինվելն էլ մեզնից կախված չի
> 
> ․․․


Ես ասել եմ մեզնից բան կախված չի՞։ Էդ ո՞նց զինվելը մեզնից կախված չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ ստեղ դեսպանատանն էլ կամավորների ցուցակը փիս երկար էր..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մյուս կողմից էլ լսել եմ, որ Հայաստանում բազմաթիվ կամավորներ հերթագրվել էին, սպասում էին, բայց այդպես էլ չկանչեցին։ Տարբեր հերթագրվածներից եմ լսել։


Ներգրավվել ա, բայց հիմնականում կոնկրետ մասնագետների առումով, ՀՕՊ, հրետանի, տանկիստ, հակատանիստ։ Բայց իմաստ չկա Կալաշով մարդուն տանել դնել խրամատի մեջ, եթե էդ խրամատը բայրակտարից տրաքացնում են։

----------

Freeman (14.11.2020), Varzor (14.11.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ասել եմ մեզնից բան կախված չի՞։ Էդ ո՞նց զինվելը մեզնից կախված չի։


Դե, որ ասում ես սենց էլ նենց էլ սկսելու էր, նշանակում ա մենք մենակ մի բան կարանք անենք...

հես ա մի հատ հարցազրույց դնեմ, եթե ցանկություն, հավես ու ժամանակ կա, կարաք լսեք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հավանում եմ սա...

https://youtu.be/ynhF1NmAof4

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլը հնարավոր ա որ *սխալ բաներ* արել ա ու սրել ա իրավիճակը, բայց էս պատերազմը լինելու էր, որովհետև *սեղանին թուղթ չկար* որին ադրբեջանը համաձայն էր։ ՍերԺիկի հարցազրույցը դրեցի էսօր։ Իրա բերանով ասում ա, գնացել էինք ստորագրեինք կազանում։ ԱՄՆ ու ֆրանսիայի նախագահներն էլ զանգեցին գլխանց բարեմաղթեցին։ Գնաց հասավ Կազան Ալիևը ջեբից թուղթ հանեց ասեց ես էս բաների հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Ինչի մասին ա խոսքը չեմ ջոգում։ ՈՒ էդքանը իմանալով Կազանից ու հատկապես Ապրիլյանից հետո մինչև հիմա մենք ազգովի ինչի չենք զինվել, գնա հարցրու Սերժիկին ու Նիկոլին։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում փաստացի ստորագրելու թուղթ չկար ընդեղ։


Ասեմ Ներսես ջան, 

նախ Նիկոլը ոչ թե հնարավոր ա որ սխալներ ա բաղ թողել, այլ ոչ մի ճիշտ քայլ չի արել... արելա կատաստրոֆիկ սխալներ. եթե կուզես, հես ա մի քանի հատը.
                               ա. Արցախը Հայաստան է և վերջ
                               բ. ես բանակցությունները սկսում եմ իմ կետից, այսինքն էն ինչ որ բանակցվել ա մինչև ինքը զրո ա
                               գ. ուզում էր Զարաբաղին հետ բերել բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ... չես կարող  անհնար ա

...ու սենց էլի մի եսիմ ինչքան... բանակցությունները կանգնել էին... նաև եթե հաշվենք որ ինքը վարչապետությունից առաջ էս պլանը համարել ա "դավաճանական"... էս սաղի վիդեոները կա, մի բան էլ ավել...

երկրորդը էն որ սեղանին կար փաստաթուղթ ու Նիկոլը հատուկ դա մերժել ա, իրա բերանով, բացի դրանից պատերազմի ժամանակ իրան առաջարկել են երկու անգամ էդ պլանը ստորագրել (էդ ժամանակ դեռ Ֆիզուլին էին գրավել), բայց ինքը չի համաձայնել. էս էլ ինքն ա ասել՝ Նիկոլը...

Պատերազմը օդի մեջ չի սկսել...


իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ազգովի զինվելուն... կարելի ա զինվել և դառնալ ազգ բանակ, բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն կա եթե մենք զինվելու ենք նենց որ պահենք ստատուս քվոն առանց լուրջ դաշնակցի ապա պտի հաշվի առնենք մի բան որ մենք ամեն 10-20 տարին մեկ սենց պատերազմ պտի վարենք 90 միլիոնանոց թուրք-ադրբեջանի հետ. բայց մի պայմանով, երբեք չպտի պարտվենք... եթե կարանք, ուրեմն պտի անենք...

----------

Varzor (14.11.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> թող հեռացներ... ինքը 80% մանդատ ուներ, եթե չէր կարողանում, թող հեռանար, վիրավորական բան չկա... թող հասարակությանը պատրաստեր, ինքն էդ ուղղությամբ ոչ թե բան չի արել, այլ ավելի ա վատացրել զուտ իրա ռեյտինգի համար. համենայն դեպս Լավրովի պլանի, պատերազմի ու հրաժարականի միջև պատերազմը ամենավատ ընտրությունն ա by far....


Մեֆ, էլի եմ ասում․ կարար հեռանար, բայց դրանից պատերազմը անխուսափելի չէր դառնալու։ Ժողովուրդը ոչ մի դեպքում պատրաստ չէր առանց պատերազմելու հող տալ, առավել ևս առանց Արցախի կարգավիճակի։ Էն ա մինչև Նիկոլը մի քանի փորձ արվել ա ժողովրդին այսպես ասած «փոխզիջման» տրամադրելու, միշտ ձախողվել ա։ Նիկոլը չի հեռացել ոչ թե աթոռը պահելու համար, այլ որովհետև իր հեռանալը հարց չէր լուծելու։ Հաջորդն էր գալու ու հաջորդը նույնպես չէր կարողանալու հող տալ ու ստիպված էր լինելու պատերազմել։ Կակրազ էդ սցենարով Նիկոլի հեռանալու դեպքում, հաջորդը գալու էր հենց էն խոստման հիմքով, որ ինքը հող չի տալու։ 
Այսինքն՝ պատերազմը անխուսափելի էր։ Կա՜րող ա ասենք ուրիշը լիներ Նիկոլի փոխարեն, մի տարի ավել իբր բանակցելու գլուխ հարթուկեր, բայց իտոգում էլի պատերազմ էր լինելու։ 
ՈՒ եթե ինձ ես հարցնում, եթե սենց թե նենց պիտի պատերազմեինք, ես կնախընտրեի Նիկոլի ղեկավարմամբ պատերազմել, քան ասենք Նիկոլի հեռանալու արդյունքում սերժաքոչարյանական ինչ–որ մեկի կամ ռադիկալիստ Սասնա Ծռերի իշխանության պայմաններում։

----------

Ուլուանա (15.11.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Տրամաբանորեն Փաշինյանը պիտի հեռանա, բայց ոչ հիմա։
Հիմա պիտի ամեն գնով թույլ չտան, որ ՀՀ-ում լուրջ խժդժություն և/կամ զինված բախումներ լինեն։
Հնարավորինս պիտի կեղտից մաքրեն քաղքական դաշտը, որպեսզի հեռանալուց հետո գոնե շանսեր լինեն երկիրը վերակառուցելու։

Բայց փաստացի հենց մեկը Մոսկվան էլ չի ուզում Փաշնիյանի հեռանալը։ Նիկոլի մնալն իրենց ձեռնտու է՝ մնում է պարտված և խայտառակ հայտարարագիրը ստորագրած ղեկավարը, այն ղեկավարը, որի իշխանությունն անյակուն է, հետևաբար երկիրը ոտքի կանգնեցնելու շանսերը չնչին են, որի օրոք ՌԴ մեծացրեց իր ռազմական ներկայությունը ռեգիոնում (ԻՀԿ սա ռուսական անեկսիայի շարունակույթունն է)։

Եվ այս ֆոնի վրա Փաշինյանի հեռացումը պահանջողները պայքարում են նաև ՌԴ հատուկ ծառայությունների դեմ, և ԻՀԿ այդ պայքարն օբյեկտիվորեն անհավասար է։

Հ․Գ․
Էլի մեղավորնե՞ր ենք ման գալիս։ Հայելու մեջ նայենք։ Մեր ընտրածներն ու մեր կողմից չպատժվածներն են։ Յուրաքանչյուր գեներալի կամ նախարարի տանը նայելով արդեն կարող ենք պատկերացնել, թե ուր են գնացել պաշտպանության համար նախատեսված ռեսուրսները։

----------

Freeman (15.11.2020), Յոհաննես (14.11.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասեմ Ներսես ջան, 
> 
> նախ Նիկոլը ոչ թե հնարավոր ա որ սխալներ ա բաղ թողել, այլ ոչ մի ճիշտ քայլ չի արել... արելա կատաստրոֆիկ սխալներ. եթե կուզես, հես ա մի քանի հատը.
>                                ա. Արցախը Հայաստան է և վերջ
>                                բ. ես բանակցությունները սկսում եմ իմ կետից, այսինքն էն ինչ որ բանակցվել ա մինչև ինքը զրո ա
>                                գ. ուզում էր Զարաբաղին հետ բերել բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ... չես կարող  անհնար ա
> 
> ...ու սենց էլի մի եսիմ ինչքան... բանակցությունները կանգնել էին... նաև եթե հաշվենք որ ինքը վարչապետությունից առաջ էս պլանը համարել ա "դավաճանական"... էս սաղի վիդեոները կա, մի բան էլ ավել...
> 
> ...



Մեֆ, էդ քո նշածները «կատաստրոֆիկ սխալներ» համարելը ստրկամտություն ա։ Ասենք Ալիևի Երևանը ադրբեջանական համարելը օքեյ ա չէ՞, իրենց կարելի է, կամ ասենք Էրդողանի Յերուսաղեմը, Ղրիմը թուրքական համարելը, Աբխազիան, Օսեթիան, Դոնբասն ու Ղրիմը ռուսների կողմից գրավելը, դրանք սաղ ճշտով են եղել, Նիկոլի մի երկու խեղճ հայտարարություննեը մահացու մեղքեր են, որոնց համար Հայաստանին պիտի չոքացնեն: Եթե պիտի ասես, որ իրենք ուժեղ են, իրենց կարելի է, կապացուցես իմ ճշմարտացիությունը, որ Հայաստանին պետք էր ադեկվատ զինվել: Իսկ եթե ոչ կոմպետենտ, կամ մեղավոր, կամ դավաճան ես ման գալիս, ապա մեր ժողովդրի մեջ նախ կոմպետենտ խելքը գլխին մարդ գտնելը բարդ խնդիր ա: Ու առհասարակ կարելի է սկսել տուպոյ պաշտանության նախարարից ու վերջացնել տուպոյ ՊՆ-ի մամուլի խոսնակից, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրվանից ուղղակի կեղծ լուրերով կերակրել են ժողովդրին, ավելի լավ է լռեին:
ՈՒ նայի ՊՆ-ի դեբիլության աստիճանը, 2016 թվին՝

Տոնոյան. Իսրայելը նաև ՀՀ-ին է առաջարկել այն զենքը, որը վաճառել է Ադրբեջանին




> *Ինչպես տեսաք, մեր 80-ականների զենքը, այսպես ասած, չեզոքացրեց վտանգը,* այսինքն՝ ստիպեց հակառակորդին իր նախնական մտադրություններից ետ կանգնել», - նշել է փոխնախարարը՝ շարունակելով:
> 
> Միաժամանակ, նա տեղեկացրել է, որ Իսրայելը նույն ապրանքատեսակները, որոնք վաճառել է Ադրբեջանին, առաջարկել է նաև Հայաստանին, հաղորդում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը:
> 
> Հարցին, թե ինչո՞ւ մենք ձեռք չենք բերել, Տոնոյանը պատասխանել է.
> 
> «Որովհետև դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չի եղել, մենք այլ լուծումներ ենք տվել դրան, և *ինչպես տեսնում ենք՝ այդ զինատեսակները այնպես էլ հաջող չեն գործում: Իհարկե, քաղաքացիական ավտոբուսը կարելի է խոցել նաև հասարակ գրանատոմյոտով (նռնականետով), դրա համար մի քանի հարյուր հազար արժեցող անօդաչու հարվածային թռչող սարք օգտագործելը որոշ բաների մասին ասում է*»:


Այ էս ա դավաճանությունը, ու տգիտությունն ու տուպոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ դավաճանությունը չեն արդարացնում, ու իրականում տգիտությունը ակնհայտորեն խառնված ա կոռումպացվածության հետ: Ցավոք սրտի ազգի մի ահռելի հատված համ տգետ ա, համ անքթիծակ, համ էլ անբարոյական:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էլի եմ ասում․ կարար հեռանար, բայց դրանից պատերազմը անխուսափելի չէր դառնալու։ Ժողովուրդը ոչ մի դեպքում պատրաստ չէր առանց պատերազմելու հող տալ, առավել ևս առանց Արցախի կարգավիճակի։ Էն ա մինչև Նիկոլը մի քանի փորձ արվել ա ժողովրդին այսպես ասած «փոխզիջման» տրամադրելու, միշտ ձախողվել ա։ Նիկոլը չի հեռացել ոչ թե աթոռը պահելու համար, այլ որովհետև իր հեռանալը հարց չէր լուծելու։ Հաջորդն էր գալու ու հաջորդը նույնպես չէր կարողանալու հող տալ ու ստիպված էր լինելու պատերազմել։ Կակրազ էդ սցենարով Նիկոլի հեռանալու դեպքում, հաջորդը գալու էր հենց էն խոստման հիմքով, որ ինքը հող չի տալու։ 
> Այսինքն՝ պատերազմը անխուսափելի էր։ Կա՜րող ա ասենք ուրիշը լիներ Նիկոլի փոխարեն, մի տարի ավել իբր բանակցելու գլուխ հարթուկեր, բայց իտոգում էլի պատերազմ էր լինելու։ 
> ՈՒ եթե ինձ ես հարցնում, եթե սենց թե նենց պիտի պատերազմեինք, ես կնախընտրեի Նիկոլի ղեկավարմամբ պատերազմել, քան ասենք Նիկոլի հեռանալու արդյունքում սերժաքոչարյանական ինչ–որ մեկի կամ ռադիկալիստ Սասնա Ծռերի իշխանության պայմաններում։


Արշակ ջան, քո ասածը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը որովհետև Նիկոլի գալուց հետո բանակցությունները գնացել են փակուղի... սա մեկ... երկրորդ անգամ պատեևազմը սկսելուց հետո շանս ա եղել պատերազմը կանգնեցնելու, բայց նա չի գնացել դրան (ինքն ա ասում ու դա արձանագրված ա). չկա տենց բան, որ պատերազմը մեկ ա լինելու էր... երկրորդ, եթե ինքն իրա մանդատը չի օգտագործում երկրի անտանգությունն ապահովելքւ համար ուրեմն ինքն իր տեղում չի... երրորդ, ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր մեր բանակի, ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական վիճակը +, որ մենք էս հարցում դաշնակից չունենք ու ինքը 2.5 տարի հետևողականորեն սրեց վիճակը... չորրորդ, 44 օրը շարունակաբար լկտիորեն ստեց ժողովրդին. արդեն երրորդ օրը պարզ էր, որ մենք պարտվելու եբք, բայց շարունակաբար ստեց... էս հլա 1% եմ ասում սրան գումարի 5000 զոհերը..

Հիմա, եթե դու նախընտրում ես Նիկոլի հետ պատերազմ գնալ, խնդրեմ, գնացել ես արդյունքն էլ էս ա,... պտի, որ ուրախ լինես, որ սենց լավ լուծում ա տրվել` կապիտուկյացիա... 

կամ ով ա ձեզ ասել, որ ժողովուրդը չէր համաձայնվի... թող ինքը բացատրեր, ժողոուրդն էլ թող չհասկանար... ինքը փորձ էլ չի արել...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդ քո նշածները «կատաստրոֆիկ սխալներ» համարելը ստրկամտություն ա։ Ասենք Ալիևի Երևանը ադրբեջանական համարելը օքեյ ա չէ՞, իրենց կարելի է, կամ ասենք Էրդողանի Յերուսաղեմը, Ղրիմը թուրքական համարելը, Աբխազիան, Օսեթիան, Դոնբասն ու Ղրիմը ռուսների կողմից գրավելը, դրանք սաղ ճշտով են եղել, Նիկոլի մի երկու խեղճ հայտարարություննեը մահացու մեղքեր են, որոնց համար Հայաստանին պիտի չոքացնեն: Եթե պիտի ասես, որ իրենք ուժեղ են, իրենց կարելի է, կապացուցես իմ ճշմարտացիությունը, որ Հայաստանին պետք էր ադեկվատ զինվել: Իսկ եթե ոչ կոմպետենտ, կամ մեղավոր, կամ դավաճան ես ման գալիս, ապա մեր ժողովդրի մեջ նախ կոմպետենտ խելքը գլխին մարդ գտնելը բարդ խնդիր ա: Ու առհասարակ կարելի է սկսել տուպոյ պաշտանության նախարարից ու վերջացնել տուպոյ ՊՆ-ի մամուլի խոսնակից, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրվանից ուղղակի կեղծ լուրերով կերակրել են ժողովդրին, ավելի լավ է լռեին:
> ՈՒ նայի ՊՆ-ի դեբիլության աստիճանը, 2016 թվին՝
> 
> Տոնոյան. Իսրայելը նաև ՀՀ-ին է առաջարկել այն զենքը, որը վաճառել է Ադրբեջանին
> 
> 
> 
> Այ էս ա դավաճանությունը, ու տգիտությունն ու տուպոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ դավաճանությունը չեն արդարացնում, ու իրականում տգիտությունը ակնհայտորեն խառնված ա կոռումպացվածության հետ: Ցավոք սրտի ազգի մի ահռելի հատված համ տգետ ա, համ անքթիծակ, համ էլ անբարոյական:


Վիշ, Հայաստանը ոչ փող ունի ոչ էլ դաշնակից էս հարցում... իրանց ռազմական բյուդջեն մեր ամբողջ երկրի բյուդջեից... էս ա քո ելակետային վիճակը... երկու ամենակարևոր կոմպոնենտները... ցանկացած խելացի ՊՆ քեզ կասի, որ էդ դեպքում շանս չկա ուժեղանալու... քյասիբ երկրները ուժեղ չեն լինում, էս աքսիոմա ա... փող չկա որտև տնտեսություն չկա որտև կա կոռուպցիա և շրջափակում... 

և ընդհանրապես մենք աշխարհում չունենք նենց դաշնակից ոնց որ թուրքիան ա ադերբաջանի համար...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, Հայաստանը ոչ փող ունի ոչ էլ դաշնակից էս հարցում... իրանց ռազմական բյուդջեն մեր ամբողջ երկրի բյուդջեից... էս ա քո ելակետային վիճակը... երկու ամենակարևոր կոմպոնենտները... ցանկացած խելացի ՊՆ քեզ կասի, որ էդ դեպքում շանս չկա ուժեղանալու... քյասիբ երկրները ուժեղ չեն լինում, էս աքսիոմա ա... փող չկա որտև տնտեսություն չկա որտև կա կոռուպցիա և շրջափակում... 
> 
> և ընդհանրապես մենք աշխարհում չունենք նենց դաշնակից ոնց որ թուրքիան ա ադերբաջանի համար...


Դրոնները մատչելի են, ու Հայաստանը դրոնի փոխարեն ՍՈՒ 30 ա առել, իսկանդեր, TOS-1 ու էլի լիքը ռուսական աղբ, որ հենց առաջին օրերին ոչնչացվել են թուրքական էժան դրոնների կողմից ու որոնց վճարները դեռ հայ ժողովուրդը կփակի չգիտեմ քանի տարի: Ապուշությունը միշտ էլ կարելի է արդարացնել «փող չկա»-ով: Հիմա կասես՝ ռուսները չեն թողել Հայաստանին այլընտրանք: Ու էս նույն բանը ասող «ազնիվ հայրենասերները» նույն սոցցանցերում պնդում են, որ Ռուսները Փաշինյանին կայֆոտ լուծումներ են առաջարկել, Փաշինյանը մերժել ա: Ռուսներին: Պալոժ չի եղել: Ու առհասարակ էսքան ապուշություն մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում ես դեռ չէի կարդացել… Ազգի երևակայությանը չափ ու սահման չկա, երբ գործը հասնում ա ապուշություններ դուրս տալուն, հենց լուծումների համար երևակայություն ա պետք, սաղ ռեսկի դեբիլանում, սկսվում են:

----------

Գաղթական (15.11.2020), Ներսես_AM (15.11.2020)

----------


## Gayl

> Դրոնները մատչելի են, ու Հայաստանը դրոնի փոխարեն ՍՈՒ 30 ա առել, իսկանդեր, TOS-1 ու էլի լիքը ռուսական աղբ, որ հենց առաջին օրերին ոչնչացվել են թուրքական էժան դրոնների կողմից ու որոնց վճարները դեռ հայ ժողովուրդը կփակի չգիտեմ քանի տարի:


Իսկանդեր բառից չեղած մազերս էն կարգիա բիզ_բիզ կանգնում, որ պատրաստ եմ ստեղ գրառում անել։
Ինչու ես մտածում, որ Իսկանդերը, ՍՈԻ_30 ը և ՏՈՍ 1 ը համարվում են աղբ և որտեղից գիտես, որ հենց այդ զինատեսակները ոչնչացվել են։

----------

Varzor (22.11.2020), Յոհաննես (16.11.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> *Դրոնները մատչելի են, ու Հայաստանը դրոնի փոխարեն ՍՈՒ 30 ա առել, իսկանդեր, TOS-1 ու էլի լիքը ռուսական աղբ, որ հենց առաջին օրերին ոչնչացվել են թուրքական էժան դրոնների կողմից ու որոնց վճարները դեռ հայ ժողովուրդը կփակի չգիտեմ քանի տարի:* Ապուշությունը միշտ էլ կարելի է արդարացնել «փող չկա»-ով: Հիմա կասես՝ ռուսները չեն թողել Հայաստանին այլընտրանք: Ու էս նույն բանը ասող «ազնիվ հայրենասերները» նույն սոցցանցերում պնդում են, որ Ռուսները Փաշինյանին կայֆոտ լուծումներ են առաջարկել, Փաշինյանը մերժել ա: Ռուսներին: Պալոժ չի եղել: Ու առհասարակ էսքան ապուշություն մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում ես դեռ չէի կարդացել… Ազգի երևակայությանը չափ ու սահման չկա, երբ գործը հասնում ա ապուշություններ դուրս տալուն, հենց լուծումների համար երևակայություն ա պետք, սաղ ռեսկի դեբիլանում, սկսվում են:


Վիշապ ջան, որևէ գործող, կիրառական և արդի զինատեսակ չի կարող աղբ համարվել՝ յուրաքանչյուր տեսակի զենք իր կիրառման տեղը, տակտիկան ու ժամն ունի։ Ապուշությունը դրանք ձեռք բերելու մեջ չէ, այլ նրա մեջ, որ սուտի փորձագետնեը կարծում են, թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ տեսակի զինատեսակ ձեռք բերելով հարցը փակվելու էր։ Եթե նույնիսկ դրանց փոխարեն մատչելի դրոնները ձեռք բերվեին, ապա հակառակորդը ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ-ի և ավիացիայի միջոցով դրանք նույնպես կփոշիացներ։
Ռազմարվեստը բաղադրյալ և բարդ արվեստ է։ Կարճ ասեմ․ ամեն տեսակի սպառազինություն էլ պետք է։ Եվ այնպիսի տեսակավորմամբ և քանակով, որպեսզի եթե չես էլ կարողանում հակառակորդի նկատմամբ գերակայություն ունենալ, ապա գոնե համարժեքությունը պահպանես։
Ցավն էլ հենց նրանումն է, որ ՀՀ ներկայիս ղեկավարությունը փաստացի էդքան գիտելիք չունի, իսկ խորհրդականների գիտելիքների վերաբերյալ ավելի լավ է լռեմ։

Հ․Գ․
Պատերազմի ընթացքում որոշ տեղերում խուսափում էին օգտագործել տեղական արտադրության ականանետային ականները, պատճառաբանելով որ "հայական զիբիլա", այնինչ չէին էլ փորձել՝ վախենում էին։ Մինչդեռ զինատեսակը հաստատ անհրաժեշտ փորձարկումներն անցել էր։
Այ հենց այդքան է մեր երկրի ու պետական մարմինների հանդեպ վստահությունը։

----------

Lion (23.11.2020)

----------


## Lion



----------


## Overdose

> 


Ինձ թվում ա շուտով փողոցներ ու դպրոցներ կվերանվանեն։ Ասենք, Բաքվի՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի անվան պողոտա։ Ինչ վատ ա հնչում

----------


## Lion



----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լիոն ջան, ախր էդ ազերների հիմարությունները ստեղ ես բերում դնում, որ ի՞նչ անես։ Նիկոլը էդտեղ խիստ երկրորդական է։ Ադրբեջանական մեդիայում Հայաստանի ու հայերի նկատմամբ ատելությունն ու ծաղրը նոր չի սկսվել։ Սերժին էլ ժամանակին ներկայացնում էին որպես սեփական կամքից զուրկ, ճորտ, Ռուսաստանի վասսալ։ Վաղը Նիկոլի տեղ Պողոսն եղավ, Պողոսին են ծաղրելու։

----------

Quyr Qery (08.12.2020), Sky (07.12.2020), Varzor (07.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (07.12.2020), Շինարար (07.12.2020), Ուլուանա (08.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, էս լրիվ ուրիշ մի բան է, քան Սերժի, Քոչարյանի կամ ԼՏՊ պահով - էս հիացական ծաղր է անակնկալ դեբիլության արդյունքում ձեռք բերված հաջողությունից -

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չէ, ապեր, էս լրիվ ուրիշ մի բան է, քան Սերժի, Քոչարյանի կամ ԼՏՊ պահով - էս հիացական ծաղր է անակնկալ դեբիլության արդյունքում ձեռք բերված հաջողությունից


Է հա, հիմա առիթ ունեն, հրճվում են։
Ասածս էն է, Հայաստանի _ցանկացած_ ղեկավարի _ցանկացած_ անհաջողություն ներկայիս ադրբեջանական մեդիայում ծաղրվելու է։ Նույնիսկ հաջողությունը կարելի է այնպես ծաղրել, որ ձախողման նմանվի։ Արդյո՞ք արժի դրա հիման վրա ինչ-որ լուրջ հետևություն անել։

----------

Quyr Qery (08.12.2020), Varzor (07.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, «անհաջողություն» բառը կոնկրետ այս դեպքում շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ մեղմ մի բառ է - սա ադրբեջանցիների բոլոր երազանքները կյանքի կոչեց, դրա համար էլ հրճվում են:

----------

Varzor (07.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, «անհաջողություն» բառը կոնկրետ այս դեպքում շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ մեղմ մի բառ է - սա ադրբեջանցիների բոլոր երազանքները կյանքի կոչեց, դրա համար էլ հրճվում են:


Բոլոր երազանքներ չէ, որ կյանքի են կոչվել։
տեսնես երազու՞մ են այն մասին, որ մի օր Ակումբում թուրքերեն են մենակ գրելու։ Ու հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ ժամանակ ներկայիս ադշնդամներից քանիսն են դեռ ակտիվ լինելու․․․

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի ներկայիս աջակցի մակարդակը -

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլի ներկայիս աջակցի մակարդակը -


Բա էս մեկը.

----------

Lion (08.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ցավը գիտե՞ս որն է՝ հիմա իրենց ֆիասկոն հիմնավորելու համար սկսելու են ապացուցել, որ Արցախը ՄԵԿԱ պիտի հանձնվեր, մենք ՄԵԿԱ պիտի կրվեինք և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

Ես առաջ գիտեի, թե Րաֆֆին է չեմպիոն ունեցած աջակցությունը մսխելու հարցում, բայց Նիկոլը տվեց, բոլոր պարամետրերով անցավ...

Բայց էն հետևի էգը կենդանին լրիվ դեմք է՝ լավ, մարդ ինչքա՞ն պիտի աննասուն լինի, որ իր Հայրենիքի հանձնելը համարի ճիշտ ու սենց խոսի: Այսինքն... մարդ... ուրա տեղ մա՞րդ:

Նիկոլը մնացելա սենց ողորմելի կլոունների հույսին: Ի դեպ, ոնց կասեր դասականը, հանե ԴՐԱՆ համազգեստի միջից, նա պղծում է այն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Եվս մի աջակից՝ իբր էլիտայից -

----------


## Lion

Համազգային լիքը հրապարակներից 2.5 տարի հետո հանգես այս 3 պահպանակներին, էսա նիկոլի դեմքը -

----------


## Վիշապ

Լիոն, առաջարկում եմ պրիմիտիվ ու անբովանդակ մեջբերումներովդ տեղափոխվես ֆեսյբուք:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.12.2020), Sky (08.12.2020), Աթեիստ (08.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (08.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Առաջարկադ չընդունվեց՝ եթե ֆորումի որևէ կանոն եմ խախտում, թող ադմինիստրացիան ասի: Նիկոլի քաղաքական կերպարն ամբողջանում է նաև այս մեջբերումներով: Ու սրանք պետք է մնան այստեղ՝ ամբողջության համար: Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020), Շինարար (08.12.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես չեմ հիշում ակումբում մեկին, ով Լիոնից շատ է բուլլինգի ենթարկվել ու ազդել մարդկանց նյարդերի վրա, մեկ էլ երևի Չամիչն էր։ Անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, քո նման մարդիկ զուտ կամքից զուրկ են ու հեշտ մանիպուլացվող, թե փողով գործ են անում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Առաջարկադ չընդունվեց՝ եթե ֆորումի որևէ կանոն եմ խախտում, թող ադմինիստրացիան ասի: Նիկոլի քաղաքական կերպարն ամբողջանում է նաև այս մեջբերումներով: Ու սրանք պետք է մնան այստեղ՝ ամբողջության համար: Շնորհակալ եմ:


Հիմա դու երեխայի նման կամակորություն ես անում, բայց մի պահ հիշի, որ վախտին լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ես թողել: Էս աղբը, որ մեջբերում ես, դրանցով ֆեյսբուքը լիքն ա, բերում ես ակումբ, որ ի՞նչ անես©

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա էս մեկը.


Պարզվում ա՝ շեֆին ա քաշել

----------


## Շինարար

> Առաջարկադ չընդունվեց՝ եթե ֆորումի որևէ կանոն եմ խախտում, թող ադմինիստրացիան ասի: Նիկոլի քաղաքական կերպարն ամբողջանում է նաև այս մեջբերումներով: Ու սրանք պետք է մնան այստեղ՝ ամբողջության համար: Շնորհակալ եմ:


Ապեր, ակումբում էս տարի ավել ա վիշապյան դարաշրջանն ա, եթե չես ջոգել, ինքն ա որոշում՝ ով մնա, ով գնա: Որ թեման մտնես, իրա տուֆտոցն ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ հիշում ակումբում մեկին, ով Լիոնից շատ է բուլլինգի ենթարկվել ու ազդել մարդկանց նյարդերի վրա, մեկ էլ երևի Չամիչն էր։ Անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, քո նման մարդիկ զուտ կամքից զուրկ են ու հեշտ մանիպուլացվող, թե փողով գործ են անում։


Լիոնին ես ինքս հատուկ խնդրել եմ, որ չլռի։ Հարցեր կա՞ն։
Լիքը մարդկանց լիքը բան իմանալու ու լռելու արդյունքում հասանք էս կետին։

----------

Lion (08.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չեմ հիշում ակումբում մեկին, ով Լիոնից շատ է բուլլինգի ենթարկվել ու ազդել մարդկանց նյարդերի վրա, մեկ էլ երևի Չամիչն էր։ Անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, քո նման մարդիկ զուտ կամքից զուրկ են ու հեշտ մանիպուլացվող, թե փողով գործ են անում։


Այսինքն վիքթիմայզ զը վիքթիմ: Ով բուլլինգի ա ենթարկվել, նա էլ ինքնասիրություն չունի՞: Տխուր ու հուսալքող մտածողություն ա:

----------

Lion (08.12.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020), Ուլուանա (08.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

@Quyr Qery ու @Շինարար ջաներ, խնդրում եմ ձեր կարծիքն արտահայտել՝ զերծ մնալով այլոց անձնական հարթություն տեղափոխվելուց:

Հակառակ դեպքում՝ ստիպված կլինեմ մոդերատորական միջամտության դիմել:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես վաղուց ասել եմ` կարող եմ հանգիստ սի*ս քաշել ու չխանգարել որևէ մեկին հանգիստ շաղ տալու բոլոր պատահական ծնված ու առանց կշռադատության դուրս պրծած մտքերը։ Ինձ մինչև օրս թվում էր, որ ակումբը հարմար տեղ է քննարկումների միջոցով ինչ–որ ճշմարտություններ բացահայտելու ու ճամարտակելու` առանց շատ զեղումների ու էմոցիաներին զոռ տալու ու պրիմիտիվանալու, դու դրանով էր սա տարբերվում ֆեյսբուքից։ Եթե էստեղ էլ ամրապնդվի նույն հիվանդ մթնոլորտը, ինչ փողոցներում է, կամ ֆեսբուքում, ապա «վիշապյան դարաշրջանի» վերջը կգա ։Ճ

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես վաղուց ասել եմ` կարող եմ հանգիստ սի*ս քաշել ու չխանգարել որևէ մեկին հանգիստ շաղ տալու բոլոր պատահական ծնված ու առանց կշռադատության դուրս պրծած մտքերը։ Ինձ մինչև օրս թվում էր, որ ակումբը հարմար տեղ է քննարկումների միջոցով ինչ–որ ճշմարտություններ բացահայտելու ու ճամարտակելու` առանց շատ զեղումների ու էմոցիաներին զոռ տալու ու պրիմիտիվանալու, դու դրանով էր սա տարբերվում ֆեյսբուքից։ Եթե էստեղ էլ ամրապնդվի նույն հիվանդ մթնոլորտը, ինչ փողոցներում է, կամ ֆեսբուքում, ապա «վիշապյան դարաշրջանի» վերջը կգա ։Ճ


պիտի հանդուրժես տարբեր մարդկանց կամ սաղին լարես, որ քո ուզած մթնոլորտը լինի

----------

Lion (08.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> պիտի հանդուրժես տարբեր մարդկանց կամ սաղին լարես, որ քո ուզած մթնոլորտը լինի


Բնավ մտքովս չի անցնում բռնանալ ու «իմ ուզած մթնոլորտը» ստեղծել, դրա համար ընդամենը մեղմիկ առաջարկել եմ, փորձելով հնարավորինս մնալ կոռեկտության մեջ։ Իմ կարծիքով արհեստականորեն ստեղծված մթնոլորտը հիվանդ մթնոլորտից առանձնապես շատ չի տարբերվում։ Ու նորից եմ ասում` եթե սպոնտան կերպով, առանց իրար լսելու ու փոխըմբռնության ակումբը վերածենք պրիմիտիվ ռեպլիկների, ապա քննարկելու շատ բան չի մնա։ Ինձ թվում է` _մարդկանց_ հանդուրժելու ու մարդկանց _վերաբերմունքին_ հակադարձելու միջև ահռելի տարբերություն կա։  Եվ կա խոսք` ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։ Էմոցիոնալ պոռթկումները կարող են համարժեք ռեակցիա առաջացնել, դա երևի կանխատեսելի է։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Բլին արա, էս ինչ կարգի փսիխոզ ա։


Գաղթականը ասում ա քեզ չեմ ասում, բայց սենց մտածողները անաստված սրբապիղծ են, այսինքն կոնկրետ ինձ չի ասում, բայց իմ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդկանց ասում ա։
Օվերդոզն ասում ա, հեսա ադեկվադները գան, ձեզ զոռով հայրենասիրություն ենք սովորեցնելու ու թունել փորելու ուղարկենք։
Բյուրն ասում ա, քո համար ցեղասպանությունն էլ ա տարածքային խնդիր, գնա Բաքու հանգիստ ապրի։
Լիոնը եսիմ որտեղից, ինչ որ դալբայոբների ա պեղում, ու սկսում ա ընդհանրական որակումներ տալ, որոնք մեծ հաշվով անձամբ ինձ էլ են վերաբերվում։
Շինարարը լայքում ա էս ամենն ու ոչ պակաս կպնողական կոնտեքստով գրառումներ ա անում, բայց հենց մի հակառակ տեսակետ հնչի, միանգամից նեղացած տոնով սկսում ա հորդորել իրար չվիրավորել։


Ախր թարսի պես բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում, ու դրա պատճառով շատ ավելի ցավոտ ա էս ամեն ինչը տեսնելը:
Փաստացի, ինձ շատ սիրելի մարդիկ, մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում ինձ ու իմ նման մտածող մարդկանց սրբապիղծ, դալբայոբ, խառնակիչ, անհայրենիք սրիկա անվանեցին, ում պետք ա ուղարկել թունել փորելու, հետո՝ Բաքու ապրելու  :Sad: 


Ու ինչի՞ համար՝ ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ 30 տարվա մեր բոլորի սխալները պետք չի մի հոգու վրա բարդել, ու մեզ ազատել մեղավորությունից, ինչքան էլ էդ մեկը ապաշնորհ կառավարիչ լինի, ու որ եթե ուզում ենք շարունակել ապրել Հայաստանում, և չվախենալ օրինակ Սյունիքը  կորցնելուց, պետք ա օր առաջ վերջ տալ ռազմական, պահանջատիրական հռետորաբանությանը, ու պատրաստվել խաղաղ համակեցության հարևանների հետ։ Համաձայն չե՞ք, օք, շատ ապրեք, բայց ո՞ւր եք հայհոյում։

Դադար վերցնել ա պետք, աշխատեմ մի որոշ ժամանակ գրառումներ չանել, տեսնենք ինչ ա գալիս գլխներիս  :Sad:

----------

John (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (08.12.2020), Վիշապ (08.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բլին արա, էս ինչ կարգի փսիխոզ ա։
> 
> 
> Գաղթականը ասում ա քեզ չեմ ասում, բայց սենց մտածողները անաստված սրբապիղծ են, այսինքն կոնկրետ ինձ չի ասում, բայց իմ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդկանց ասում ա։
> Օվերդոզն ասում ա, հեսա ադեկվադները գան, ձեզ զոռով հայրենասիրություն ենք սովորեցնելու ու թունել փորելու ուղարկենք։
> Բյուրն ասում ա, քո համար ցեղասպանությունն էլ ա տարածքային խնդիր, գնա Բաքու հանգիստ ապրի։
> Լիոնը եսիմ որտեղից, ինչ որ դալբայոբների ա պեղում, ու սկսում ա ընդհանրական որակումներ տալ, որոնք մեծ հաշվով անձամբ ինձ էլ են վերաբերվում։
> Շինարարը լայքում ա էս ամենն ու ոչ պակաս կպնողական կոնտեքստով գրառումներ ա անում, բայց հենց մի հակառակ տեսակետ հնչի, միանգամից նեղացած տոնով սկսում ա հորդորել իրար չվիրավորել։
> 
> ...


Որևէ տեսակի տարընթերցումներից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ Բաքու գնալու առաջարկս որևէ կերպ վիրավորելու միտում չուներ, այլ ամենայն անկեղծությամբ էի առաջարկում, որովհետև կարծում էի, թե հայ-ադրբեջանական խաղաղ բարեկամությանը հավատացողը պիտի որ խնդիր չունենար Բաքու գնալու հետ։

Իսկ խաղաղ համակեցության անհնար ա պատրաստվել էն հարևանի հետ, որը *խաղաղ* պայմաններում շարունակում ա հայրենակիցներիդ գլուխը կտրել, ինտերնետ լցնել։ Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու ա Բաքվում ապրելու հեռանկարը վիրավորական քեզ համար, եթե ինքնապահպանական բնազդով պայմանավորված ու սեփական անվտանգությունն ապահովելու համար ռազմականացվածությունն անվանում են պահանջատիրություն։

Էլի եմ ասում․ խաղաղությունը լավ բան ա իհարկե, բայց մեզնից կախված չի։ Էս պայմաններում, երբ ունենք Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի պես հարևաններ, խաղաղության միակ տարբերակը զինված լինելն ա, որ ռիսկ չանեն հարձակվեն։ Երբ մեր հարևանների հռետորաբանությունը փոխվի, էդ ժամանակ կկարողանանք այլ տարբերակներ քննարկել, էդ թվում՝ սահման բացել, երկաթուղի կառուցել, տնտեսական զարգացում և այլն։ Բայց էս պահին անհնար ա Ալիևին գնալ, ասել՝ նենց արա, ժողովուրդդ մեզ էդքան չատի, մեր գլուխը չկտրի, խաղաղ ապրենք։ Հրճվելու են, ավելի շատ են կտրելու, ավելի շատ են առաջ գալու, ավելի մեծ կտորներ են պոկելու ՀՀ-ից։

Ու եթե սեփական մեղքերից ենք խոսում, էս են իմ վերջին երեսուն տարիների մեղքերը․
1. 2018-ի հեղափոխությանն աջակցելը, թեկուզ կարճ ժամանակով
2. Արցախի հարցն էն խորությամբ չիմանալը, ինչ սովորեցի էս վերջին մի քանի ամսում
3. Արցախի լոբբիով բարձրաձայն ու ակտիվ չզբաղվելն արտերկրում
4. Լիքը խելոք մասնագետների ռազմահայրենասիրական պիտակ կպցնելն ու ընդհանրապես չլսելը, թե ինչ են ասում

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց որ կամա՜ց–կամա՜ց հասկանում ենք, չէ՞, ինչու ենք էս օրին։ Մի 10 հոգի չկա, որոնց մտքերի մեծամասնությունում ընդհանրություն լինի։ Մենք չափից ավելի էմոցիոնալ ազգ ենք, դա վայթե լուրջ խնդիր է։ Եթե սառնասիրտ տրամաբանող պրագմատիկներ լինեինք, ես կարծում եմ, որ  շատ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ ընդհանրություններ գտնելը, որովհետև էմոցիաների տիրույթը խայտառակ (կարելի է ասել` անվերջ) մեծ է, իսկ տրամաբանության տիրույթը սահմանափակ։  Գերէմոցիոնալությունը դա վայթե ախտանիշ ա, Բյուրին որ հարցնենք, կասի երևի։

----------


## Lion

> Հիմա դու երեխայի նման կամակորություն ես անում, բայց մի պահ հիշի, որ վախտին լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ես թողել: Էս աղբը, որ մեջբերում ես, դրանցով ֆեյսբուքը լիքն ա, բերում ես ակումբ, որ ի՞նչ անես©


Նիկոլի քաղաքական դիմագիծն եմ ամբողջացնում: Լրիվ Սերժա դառել՝ թաղային խուժանի, չինովնիկության և ոստիկանության հույսին մնացած անձնավորություն...







> @Quyr Qery ու @Շինարար ջաներ, խնդրում եմ ձեր կարծիքն արտահայտել՝ զերծ մնալով այլոց անձնական հարթություն տեղափոխվելուց:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում՝ ստիպված կլինեմ մոդերատորական միջամտության դիմել:


Բա դիմի *Quyr Qery*-ի ասածի կապակցությամբ, եղբայր...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բլին արա, էս ինչ կարգի փսիխոզ ա։
> 
> 
> Գաղթականը ասում ա քեզ չեմ ասում, բայց սենց մտածողները անաստված սրբապիղծ են, այսինքն կոնկրետ ինձ չի ասում, բայց իմ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդկանց ասում ա։
> Օվերդոզն ասում ա, հեսա ադեկվադները գան, ձեզ զոռով հայրենասիրություն ենք սովորեցնելու ու թունել փորելու ուղարկենք։
> Բյուրն ասում ա, քո համար ցեղասպանությունն էլ ա տարածքային խնդիր, գնա Բաքու հանգիստ ապրի։
> Լիոնը եսիմ որտեղից, ինչ որ դալբայոբների ա պեղում, ու սկսում ա ընդհանրական որակումներ տալ, որոնք մեծ հաշվով անձամբ ինձ էլ են վերաբերվում։
> Շինարարը լայքում ա էս ամենն ու ոչ պակաս կպնողական կոնտեքստով գրառումներ ա անում, բայց հենց մի հակառակ տեսակետ հնչի, միանգամից նեղացած տոնով սկսում ա հորդորել իրար չվիրավորել։
> 
> ...


ես խիստ ընտրողական եմ լայքել: ոչ ամենը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ կամա՜ց–կամա՜ց հասկանում ենք, չէ՞, ինչու ենք էս օրին։ Մի 10 հոգի չկա, որոնց մտքերի մեծամասնությունում ընդհանրություն լինի։ Մենք չափից ավելի էմոցիոնալ ազգ ենք, դա վայթե լուրջ խնդիր է։ Եթե սառնասիրտ տրամաբանող պրագմատիկներ լինեինք, ես կարծում եմ, որ  շատ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ ընդհանրություններ գտնելը, որովհետև էմոցիաների տիրույթը խայտառակ (կարելի է ասել` անվերջ) մեծ է, իսկ տրամաբանության տիրույթը սահմանափակ։  Գերէմոցիոնալությունը դա վայթե ախտանիշ ա, Բյուրին որ հարցնենք, կասի երևի։


Երբ ինքնությանդ գոյությունը վտանգված ա, երբ հինգ հազար հոգու կյանք զոհած, հայրենիքիդ մի մասը հանձնած, մյուս մասի գոյությունը վտանգած ու ցինիկաբար իրա աթոռից կառչած սրիկան դեռ իր տեղում ա, իսկ իրա աջակիցները նախկինների վերադարձից են ամենաշատը սարսափում, գերէմոցիոնալ ռեակցիան հենց ամենաադեկվատ ռեակցիան ա, որ մարդ կարա տա։ Նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են, որ մնացել են ռացիոնալության սահմաններում, որ իրանց գլուխը սառն ա և այլն, այ իրանք են նորմայից դուրս ու անհասկանալի, նաև՝ վտանգավոր էս իրավիճակում։ Ի վերջո, էվոլյուցիոն տեսանկյունից էդ անտեր էմոցիաներն ինքնապահպանման համար են։ Ու եթե սաղս կատաղած ենք, էդ նրանից ա, որ մենք մեր շնչին զգում ենք մեզ վրա հարձակվող գազանի վտանգը, իսկ «ռացիոնալ մտածողների» էվոլյուցիոն էդ ճտտիկը ոնց որ անջատած լինի։

----------

Lion (08.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

իմ աբողջ ուզածս էն էր, որ իրար հետ խոսանք, իրար լսենք: ընդհանուր իրա լռեցնելու մթնոլորտ ա ու արտահայտվել եմ մեծ մասամբ էդ լռեցնող, իմ պատկերացմամբ, գուցե թվացյալ, գրառումների դեմ: իմ կարծիքով՝ լռությունը էլ ավելի ա խորացնելու համընդհանուր ընկճախտը: ես ինքս չգիտեմ ինչ եմ մտածում էս ամենի մասին, մի րոպեի մեջ հազար բան եմ մտածում, ուղեղիս մեջ չի մտնում ոչ մի բան, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ՝ պիտի իրար հետ խոսանք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Բլին արա, էս ինչ կարգի փսիխոզ ա։


Փսիխո՞զ - ապեր, փսիխոզի ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելիի համար իսկը տեղն էր, որովհետև, կրկնեմ, եթե դեռ չես գիտակցել,

_Հայրենիքի 25 տոկոսը չկա, մոտ 3500 հայ երիտասարդներ ընկան, մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր, ցեղասպանության վտանգ, Արցախը արդեն երևի թե մոտ ապագայում չի միանա ՀՀ-ին, ՀՀ-ի ինքնիշխանությունը հարցականի տակ է, արտագաղթի ալիք, տնտեսական կոլապս, մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում, բանակի, հասարակության բարոյալքում, անկախության, Արցախի գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ժողովրդավարության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ատելության աննախադեպ մթնոլորտ հասարակության ներսում, նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ հեռանկարներ..._

այ էսա արել հերոսդ՝ ու դեռ փսիխո՞զ - կրկնեմ, ես փսիխոզից հեռու մարդ եմ, որովհետև երկար տասնամյակներ աշխատում եմ սառնասրտությանս վրա, բայց էս սաղ, ապեր, փսիխոզի է արժանի ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավել...




> Լիոնը եսիմ որտեղից, ինչ որ դալբայոբների ա պեղում, ու սկսում ա ընդհանրական որակումներ տալ, որոնք մեծ հաշվով անձամբ ինձ էլ են վերաբերվում։


Կկոնկրետացնե՞ս:




> Ու ինչի՞ համար՝ ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ 30 տարվա մեր բոլորի սխալները պետք չի մի հոգու վրա բարդել, ու մեզ ազատել մեղավորությունից, ինչքան էլ էդ մեկը ապաշնորհ կառավարիչ լինի, ու որ եթե ուզում ենք շարունակել ապրել Հայաստանում, և չվախենալ օրինակ Սյունիքը  կորցնելուց, պետք ա օր առաջ վերջ տալ ռազմական, պահանջատիրական հռետորաբանությանը, ու պատրաստվել խաղաղ համակեցության հարևանների հետ։ Համաձայն չե՞ք, օք, շատ ապրեք, բայց ո՞ւր եք հայհոյում։


Խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն... հարևանների հե՞տ - ապեր, դու նայել ե՞ս են վիդոները, որտեղ ադրբեջանցիք հայեր են մորթում, թե չես նայել, հղումները տամ, նայիր, բայց զգույշ, քո ասած փսիխոզը կարա մոտդ սկսվի...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն... հարևանների հե՞տ - ապեր, դու նայել ե՞ս են վիդոները, որտեղ ադրբեջանցիք հայեր են մորթում, թե չես նայել, հղումները տամ, նայիր, բայց զգույշ, քո ասած փսիխոզը կարա մոտդ սկսվի...


Ես երեկ եմ նայել ինչ աչքովս ա ընկել, որ հայկական կողմից միակողմանի խաղաղ համակերցության մասին խոսացողների ազդեցության տակ երբևէ չընկնեմ: Ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուր հայ, ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ով պատերազմի ընթացքում էս կամ էն պատճառով Արցախում չի գտնվել՝ տարբեր առավելությունների շնորհիվ, պարտավոր ենք նայել էդ վիդեոները…

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբ ինքնությանդ գոյությունը վտանգված ա, երբ հինգ հազար հոգու կյանք զոհած, հայրենիքիդ մի մասը հանձնած, մյուս մասի գոյությունը վտանգած ու ցինիկաբար իրա աթոռից կառչած սրիկան դեռ իր տեղում ա, իսկ իրա աջակիցները նախկինների վերադարձից են ամենաշատը սարսափում, գերէմոցիոնալ ռեակցիան հենց ամենաադեկվատ ռեակցիան ա, որ մարդ կարա տա։ Նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են, որ մնացել են ռացիոնալության սահմաններում, որ իրանց գլուխը սառն ա և այլն, այ իրանք են նորմայից դուրս ու անհասկանալի, նաև՝ վտանգավոր էս իրավիճակում։ Ի վերջո, էվոլյուցիոն տեսանկյունից էդ անտեր էմոցիաներն ինքնապահպանման համար են։ Ու եթե սաղս կատաղած ենք, էդ նրանից ա, որ մենք մեր շնչին զգում ենք մեզ վրա հարձակվող գազանի վտանգը, իսկ «ռացիոնալ մտածողների» էվոլյուցիոն էդ ճտտիկը ոնց որ անջատած լինի։


Ես մինչև վերջերս համոզված էր, որ պանիկայի մեջ ընկածն ավելի է հակված սխալների, քան հանգստության մեջ գտնվողը: Սխալ ա, հա՞ փաստորեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ես երեկ եմ նայել ինչ աչքովս ա ընկել, որ հայկական կողմից միակողմանի խաղաղ համակերցության մասին խոսացողների ազդեցության տակ երբևէ չընկնեմ: Ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուր հայ, ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ով պատերազմի ընթացքում էս կամ էն պատճառով Արցախում չի գտնվել՝ տարբեր առավելությունների շնորհիվ, պարտավոր ենք նայել էդ վիդեոները…


Ես նայում եմ՝ այսպես կոչված մասնագիտական հիմքով: Նաև հետևում եմ սպեցիֆիկ հարթակներում քննարկումներին: Համակեցությո՞ւն, խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն - լո՞ւրջ, սենց ասողները լո՞ւրջ ե՞ն, թե ուղղակի... կուրսի չեն թեմայից: Եվ ուրեմն ասեմ՝ ուշադիր, բարեկամներ - թուրքերը *հարցականի տակ են դնում հայի ապրելու իրավունքը*, սկզբունքորեն, հասկանում ե՞ք, ինչպես գայլն ասենք՝ նապաստակի - ո՞նց խաղաղ համագործակցես, ո՞նց:

----------


## Lion

> Ես մինչև վերջերս համոզված էր, որ պանիկայի մեջ ընկածն ավելի է հակված սխալների, քան հանգստության մեջ գտնվողը: Սխալ ա, հա՞ փաստորեն:


Իսկ ո՞վ է պանիկայի մեջ: Մեկը ես բացարձակ պանիկայի մեջ չեմ, ուղղակի սառնասիրտ կերպով պատրաստվում եմ վատին, որը կա և *ավելի կխորանա*, եթե երկրում ոչինչ չփոխվի: Այդ ընթացքում աշխատում եմ, խելոք գրքեր եմ կարդում, ֆիլմեր եմ նայում՝ վերջին երկուսը, իհարկե, _ցավազրկողի էֆեկտով_, որպեսզի ցավն անտանելի չդառնա, հասարակության և հատկապես ֆեյսբուքում առկա գաղջ, չար, բացասական մթնոլորտն ինձ վերջնականապես չխեղդի: 

Դիմանում եմ, ապրում ենք, գոյություն ենք քարշ տալիս, մինչև... տեսնենք ինչ է լինելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես նայում եմ՝ այսպես կոչված մասնագիտական հիմքով: Նաև հետևում եմ սպեցիֆիկ հարթակներում քննարկումներին: Համակեցությո՞ւն, խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն - լո՞ւրջ, սենց ասողները լո՞ւրջ ե՞ն, թե ուղղակի... կուրսի չեն թեմայից: Եվ ուրեմն ասեմ՝ ուշադիր, բարեկամներ - թուրքերը *հարցականի տակ են դնում հայի ապրելու իրավունքը*, սկզբունքորեն, հասկանում ե՞ք, ինչպես գայլն ասենք՝ նապաստակի - ո՞նց խաղաղ համագործակցես, ո՞նց:


Հա, բայց ընենց չի, որ հայերս չէինք հրճվում մեր կրակոցներից ազերների օդի մեջ ֆռռալը տեսնելով, կամ մերոնք ազերների գլուխ չեն կտրել։ Պատերազմը երկկողմանի փսիխոզ ու վայրագություն է։ Հիմա լաչառ էմոցիաներով մենք կարող ենք մթնոլորտը միշտ թեժ պահել, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա՞։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, տիպիկ լիբերալ մոտեցում - քեզ ասում են կողքի ազգից մեկը քո ազգի ներկայացուցչին դիտավորյալ սպանում է, դու դնում, հավասարության նշան ես դնում: Ապեր, էդ "օդի մեջ ֆռռալը" եղել է պատերազմի ժամանակ, զգում ե՞ս, տարբերությունը, իսկ մերոնք թուրքի գլուխ չեն կտրել կամ, այսպես ասենք, դա "ազգային սպորտաձևի" չեն վերածել, ընդ որում, եթե առանձին էպիզոդներ եղել է, դրանք դեռ պետք է հիմնավորես, հետո պետք է ցույց տաս, որ նման բան անողը չի պատժվել, վեերջում էլ ապացուցես, որ մենք ազգովի ուրախացել ենք դրանից:

Ապեր, դու հո ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահներից չե՞ս՝ այ քեզ համահարթեցում...?!

Հա, ու մեկ էլ՝ էդ մենք ե՞րբ ենք թուրքի ապրելու իրավունքը դրել հարցականի տակ: Իսկ հիմա անկեղծ ասա, այսքանը չէիր գիտակցո՞ւմ, թե իմանալով հավասարության նշան դրեցիր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուր հայ, ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ով պատերազմի ընթացքում էս կամ էն պատճառով Արցախում չի գտնվել՝ տարբեր առավելությունների շնորհիվ, պարտավոր ենք նայել էդ վիդեոները…


Ես որպես հայ ոչ մի վիդեո նայել պարտավոր չեմ։ Որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի էլ պարտավոր չեմ, բայց էդ մեկը փոփոխական է։ Կարող եք մեծամասնությամբ պարտավոր սարքել, էդ դեպքում կհրաժարվեմ քաղաքացիությունից։ Մի քիչ աբսուրդի եմ հասցնում, բայց դե քո ասածն էլ աբսուրդ է։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է. կրիտիկական պահին իշխանություն փոխելով մենք ոչ թե ավելի խելոք ու կոմպետենտ մարդկանց ենք բերեկու կառավարություն, այլ բերելու ենք պատեհապաշտների, որոնք «հանգիստ» ժամանակ ի վիճակի չեն եղել իշխանության մեջ որևէ հաջողության հասնելու, իսկ հիմա օգտվելու են իշխանությունների թուլացած ու գերխոցելի լինելուց ու ժողովդրի էմոցիոնալ ու իմպուլսիվ ռեակցիայից։ Արդյունքում էներգիա է ծախսվելու ներքին ազդեցության ու հակազդեցության վրա, որով առանց այդ էլ թուլացած պետությունը էլ ավելի է թուլանալու, ու չլուծված խնդիրները էլ ավելի են շատանալու ու սա լրացուցիչ մեծացնելու է հարևանների կողմից նոր արկածախնդրության շարունակությունը։ Կարճ ասած` արագացնելու է ՀՀ–ի գրողի ծոցը գնալը։ Հա, Փաշինյանը գուցե չունի մեր բոլորի կողմից շատ սպասված Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հատկանիշները ու մեկումեջ էլ բլթացնում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմպուլսիվորեն նրան փոխարինած «ազգի փրկիչները» հրաշագործներ են։ Սա դժվար չի ընկալելը, եթե փորձեք սառը ջրով մի հինգ անգամ լվացվել ու մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածել` հիշելով բաբելոնցիներին, բյուզանդացիներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին, Ամերիկայի բնիկ ցեղերին և այլն։ Առողջ ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ոնց որ հուշում է, որ էս նեղ մաջալին ներքին պառակտումը ամենավատ բանն է, որին կարելի է գնալ, իսկ իրար հետ համագործակցելն ու միավորվելը երևի խելամիտ քայլերից է, որ կարելի է անել, սխալ ա, հա՞, փաստորեն։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), John (10.12.2020), Sky (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մինչև վերջերս համոզված էր, որ պանիկայի մեջ ընկածն ավելի է հակված սխալների, քան հանգստության մեջ գտնվողը: Սխալ ա, հա՞ փաստորեն:


Դու շփոթում ես․ ստեղ պանիկա կա չի, այլ արդարացի անհանգստություն ու մեծամասնության կողմից։ Նայի, երբ նախամարդը վայրի գազանի ականջը տեսնում էր ծառերի հետևից, միանում էր ամբողջ fight or fly մեխանիզմը, օրգանիզմը պատրաստվում էր փախչելու կամ կռիվ տալու։ Հիմա ազգովի այ էդ գազանի ականջը տեսել ենք ծառի հետևում, միացրել ենք մեր մարմինների ողջ ռեսուրսները դրա դեմն առնելու համար։ Իսկ ովքեր չեն միացրել, իրանք անհասկանալի են։ Ու ցավն էն ա, որ քսանմեկերորդ դարում ենք ապրում, այսինքն՝ մենք մի քանիսով մի գազանի դեմ չենք, որ համատեղ ուժերով վերջը տանք, իսկ ում մոտ որ էդ համակարգը չի միացել, բնական ընտրությանը զոհ գնա, գազանն ուտի իրան։ Հիմա գազանն ավելի կոմպլեքս ա՝ մեկ այլ հասարակություն ա, մենք էլ պաշտպանվելու համար մենակ մեր սեփական մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական ուժերի վրա չենք կարա հույս դնենք, քիչ ա, պետություն ա պետք։ Լիոնը պարզ նկարագրեց ինչ վիճակում ենք, էս վիճակից դուրս գալու ճամփան պետք ա հնարավորնիս շտապ բռնել, ամեն կորցրած օրը վտանգն ավելի ա մոտեցնում, ամեն «ռացիոնալ միտքը» ավելացնում ա կորցրած օրերն ու մոտեցող վտանգը։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես որպես հայ ոչ մի վիդեո նայել պարտավոր չեմ։ Որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի էլ պարտավոր չեմ, բայց էդ մեկը փոփոխական է։ Կարող եք մեծամասնությամբ պարտավոր սարքել, էդ դեպքում կհրաժարվեմ քաղաքացիությունից։ Մի քիչ աբսուրդի եմ հասցնում, բայց դե քո ասածն էլ աբսուրդ է։


իմ կարծիքով նկատի ունեմ՝ սեփական ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդից ելնելով: մնացածը քո գործն ա, երևի պիտի պարտավորի տեղը գրեի անհրաժեշտ ա:

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է. կրիտիկական պահին իշխանություն փոխելով մենք ոչ թե ավելի խելոք ու կոմպետենտ մարդկանց ենք բերեկու կառավարություն, այլ բերելու ենք պատեհապաշտների, որոնք «հանգիստ» ժամանակ ի վիճակի չեն եղել իշխանության մեջ որևէ հաջողության հասնելու, իսկ հիմա օգտվելու են իշխանությունների թուլացած ու գերխոցելի լինելուց ու ժողովդրի էմոցիոնալ ու իմպուլսիվ ռեակցիայից։ Արդյունքում էներգիա է ծախսվելու ներքին ազդեցության ու հակազդեցության վրա, որով առանց այդ էլ թուլացած պետությունը էլ ավելի է թուլանալու, ու չլուծված խնդիրները էլ ավելի են շատանալու ու սա լրացուցիչ մեծացնելու է հարևանների կողմից նոր արկածախնդրության շարունակությունը։ Կարճ ասած` արագացնելու է ՀՀ–ի գրողի ծոցը գնալը։ Հա, Փաշինյանը գուցե չունի մեր բոլորի կողմից շատ սպասված Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հատկանիշները ու մեկումեջ էլ բլթացնում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմպուլսիվորեն նրան փոխարինած «ազգի փրկիչները» հրաշագործներ են։ Սա դժվար չի ընկալելը, եթե փորձեք սառը ջրով մի հինգ անգամ լվացվել ու մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածել` հիշելով բաբելոնցիներին, բյուզանդացիներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին, Ամերիկայի բնիկ ցեղերին և այլն։ Առողջ ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ոնց որ հուշում է, որ էս նեղ մաջալին ներքին պառակտումը ամենավատ բանն է, որին կարելի է գնալ, իսկ իրար հետ համագործակցելն ու միավորվելը երևի խելամիտ քայլերից է, որ կարելի է անել, սխալ ա, հա՞, փաստորեն։


Մոտեցում է, իրավունք ունես - հիմա այլ մոտեցում՝ 2.5 տարի Նիկոլը բացարձակ ոչինչ չարեց, ոչ մի գործ ավարտին չհասցրեց, ոչ մի բարեփոխում չարեց, իսկ վերջում էլ արեց էս -

_Հայրենիքի 25 տոկոսը չկա, մոտ 3500 հայ երիտասարդներ ընկան, մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր, ցեղասպանության վտանգ, Արցախը արդեն երևի թե մոտ ապագայում չի միանա ՀՀ-ին, ՀՀ-ի ինքնիշխանությունը հարցականի տակ է, արտագաղթի ալիք, տնտեսական կոլապս, մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում, բանակի, հասարակության բարոյալքում, անկախության, Արցախի գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ժողովրդավարության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ատելության աննախադեպ մթնոլորտ հասարակության ներսում, նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ հեռանկարներ..._

Հիմա հարց՝ իմ պես մեկը ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունի, որ մյուս 2.5 տարում Նիկոլը ինչ որ դրական բան կանի, ինչ որ գործ ավարտին կհասցնի, ինչ որ բարեփոխում կանի, իսկ վերջում էլ սա չի անի... նորից:

_Հայրենիքի 25 տոկոսը չկա, մոտ 3500 հայ երիտասարդներ ընկան, մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր, ցեղասպանության վտանգ, Արցախը արդեն երևի թե մոտ ապագայում չի միանա ՀՀ-ին, ՀՀ-ի ինքնիշխանությունը հարցականի տակ է, արտագաղթի ալիք, տնտեսական կոլապս, մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում, բանակի, հասարակության բարոյալքում, անկախության, Արցախի գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ժողովրդավարության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ատելության աննախադեպ մթնոլորտ հասարակության ներսում, նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ հեռանկարներ..._

Տե՞ս, դու քո մոտեցումն ասացիր, ես էլ՝ իմ: Ես երաշխիք չունեմ: Հետևաբար ես գերադասում եմ փոփոխություն, թեև բնականաբար՝ գիտակցելով, որ ոչ մի հստակ երաշխիք ոչնչի համար չկա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է. կրիտիկական պահին իշխանություն փոխելով մենք ոչ թե ավելի խելոք ու կոմպետենտ մարդկանց ենք բերեկու կառավարություն, այլ բերելու ենք պատեհապաշտների, որոնք «հանգիստ» ժամանակ ի վիճակի չեն եղել իշխանության մեջ որևէ հաջողության հասնելու, իսկ հիմա օգտվելու են իշխանությունների թուլացած ու գերխոցելի լինելուց ու ժողովդրի էմոցիոնալ ու իմպուլսիվ ռեակցիայից։ Արդյունքում էներգիա է ծախսվելու ներքին ազդեցության ու հակազդեցության վրա, որով առանց այդ էլ թուլացած պետությունը էլ ավելի է թուլանալու, ու չլուծված խնդիրները էլ ավելի են շատանալու ու սա լրացուցիչ մեծացնելու է հարևանների կողմից նոր արկածախնդրության շարունակությունը։ Կարճ ասած` արագացնելու է ՀՀ–ի գրողի ծոցը գնալը։ Հա, Փաշինյանը գուցե չունի մեր բոլորի կողմից շատ սպասված Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հատկանիշները ու մեկումեջ էլ բլթացնում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմպուլսիվորեն նրան փոխարինած «ազգի փրկիչները» հրաշագործներ են։ Սա դժվար չի ընկալելը, եթե փորձեք սառը ջրով մի հինգ անգամ լվացվել ու մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածել` հիշելով բաբելոնցիներին, բյուզանդացիներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին, Ամերիկայի բնիկ ցեղերին և այլն։ Առողջ ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ոնց որ հուշում է, որ էս նեղ մաջալին ներքին պառակտումը ամենավատ բանն է, որին կարելի է գնալ, իսկ իրար հետ համագործակցելն ու միավորվելը երևի խելամիտ քայլերից է, որ կարելի է անել, սխալ ա, հա՞, փաստորեն։


Համաձայն կլինեի հետդ, եթե կրիտիկական պահը լիներ որևէ բնական արհավիրք կամ էնպիսի բան, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունների ուժերից դուրս ա։ Բայց դեպքերի խորը վերլուծությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները ոչ միայն ուղղակիորեն ու խիստ մեղավոր են ներկայիս իրավիճակի համար, այլև բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեն անում կրիտիկական պահից պետությունը դուրս բերելու համար։ Հակառակը՝ ամեն օր ճգնաժամն ավելի ա խորացնում։

Պատեհապաշտների մասին խոսելն էլ մի քիչ խնդալու ա, որտև էս պահին պետության ղեկին նստելը նույնն ա, ինչ խորտակվող նավի ղեկ վերցնելը։ Ով էլ նստի, խայտառակ մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնելու իրա վրա ու մեկ ա գոնե մոտալուտ վիճակը վատ ա լինելու, հետևաբար հաջորդ ղեկավարը լիքը քֆրտվելու ա։ Ու նախկին իշխանություններն էլ ինչքան էլ սարսափելի լինեին, մեկ ա, էնքան հեռուն չէին գնա, ինչքան Նիկոլը գնաց։ Ավելին՝ ինչքան փորփրում եմ, էնքան շատ եմ հայտնաբերում, թե Նիկոլենց թիմն իրականում ինչ աստիճանի միֆեր ա հյուսել նախկին իշխանությունների մասին։ Հիմա նախկինների ահից Նիկոլին իշխանության թողնել նշանակում ա թողնել, որ նավը մինչև վերջ խորտակվի, իսկ եթե ուրիշը գա, նավը կա՛մ կխորտակվի, կա՛մ չի խորտակվի։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է. կրիտիկական պահին իշխանություն փոխելով մենք ոչ թե ավելի խելոք ու կոմպետենտ մարդկանց ենք բերեկու կառավարություն, այլ բերելու ենք պատեհապաշտների, որոնք «հանգիստ» ժամանակ ի վիճակի չեն եղել իշխանության մեջ որևէ հաջողության հասնելու, իսկ հիմա օգտվելու են իշխանությունների թուլացած ու գերխոցելի լինելուց ու ժողովդրի էմոցիոնալ ու իմպուլսիվ ռեակցիայից։ Արդյունքում էներգիա է ծախսվելու ներքին ազդեցության ու հակազդեցության վրա, որով առանց այդ էլ թուլացած պետությունը էլ ավելի է թուլանալու, ու չլուծված խնդիրները էլ ավելի են շատանալու ու սա լրացուցիչ մեծացնելու է հարևանների կողմից նոր արկածախնդրության շարունակությունը։ Կարճ ասած` արագացնելու է ՀՀ–ի գրողի ծոցը գնալը։ Հա, Փաշինյանը գուցե չունի մեր բոլորի կողմից շատ սպասված Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հատկանիշները ու մեկումեջ էլ բլթացնում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմպուլսիվորեն նրան փոխարինած «ազգի փրկիչները» հրաշագործներ են։ Սա դժվար չի ընկալելը, եթե փորձեք սառը ջրով մի հինգ անգամ լվացվել ու մի քիչ ավելի լայն մտածել` հիշելով բաբելոնցիներին, բյուզանդացիներին, ասորիներին, քրդերին, Ամերիկայի բնիկ ցեղերին և այլն։ Առողջ ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը ոնց որ հուշում է, որ էս նեղ մաջալին ներքին պառակտումը ամենավատ բանն է, որին կարելի է գնալ, իսկ իրար հետ համագործակցելն ու միավորվելը երևի խելամիտ քայլերից է, որ կարելի է անել, սխալ ա, հա՞, փաստորեն։


միանշանակ դեմ եմ հեղափոխությամբ իշխանափոխությանը: հեղափոխությունը, տեսանք, սարսափելի չարիք ա, տարին մեկ հեղափոխություն չենք անում, բայց դե մեկ ա երկրի ներսում տեղի ունեցող գործընթացներին մասնակելու ռեալ հնարավորություն չունեմ: հուսամ՝ չի ստացվի, բայց իմ համոզմամբ Փաշինյանից շատ բան ա կախված: եթե ինքը հրաժարական տա, կամ հստակ հայտարարի որ երեք-վեց ամսում նոր ընտրություններ են լինելու, դրսի ուժերը ավելի քիչ հնարավորություն կունենան երկիրը ևս մեկ արկածախնդրության մեջ ներքաշելուն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իմ կարծիքով նկատի ունեմ՝ սեփական ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդից ելնելով: մնացածը քո գործն ա, երևի պիտի պարտավորի տեղը գրեի անհրաժեշտ ա:


Ազգությունն ու առավել ևս քաղաքացիությունը ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու շփոթում ես․ ստեղ պանիկա կա չի, այլ արդարացի անհանգստություն ու մեծամասնության կողմից։ Նայի, երբ նախամարդը վայրի գազանի ականջը տեսնում էր ծառերի հետևից, միանում էր ամբողջ fight or fly մեխանիզմը, օրգանիզմը պատրաստվում էր փախչելու կամ կռիվ տալու։ Հիմա ազգովի այ էդ գազանի ականջը տեսել ենք ծառի հետևում, միացրել ենք մեր մարմինների ողջ ռեսուրսները դրա դեմն առնելու համար։ Իսկ ովքեր չեն միացրել, իրանք անհասկանալի են։ Ու ցավն էն ա, որ քսանմեկերորդ դարում ենք ապրում, այսինքն՝ մենք մի քանիսով մի գազանի դեմ չենք, որ համատեղ ուժերով վերջը տանք, իսկ ում մոտ որ էդ համակարգը չի միացել, բնական ընտրությանը զոհ գնա, գազանն ուտի իրան։ Հիմա գազանն ավելի կոմպլեքս ա՝ մեկ այլ հասարակություն ա, մենք էլ պաշտպանվելու համար մենակ մեր սեփական մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական ուժերի վրա չենք կարա հույս դնենք, քիչ ա, պետություն ա պետք։ Լիոնը պարզ նկարագրեց ինչ վիճակում ենք, էս վիճակից դուրս գալու ճամփան պետք ա հնարավորնիս շտապ բռնել, ամեն կորցրած օրը վտանգն ավելի ա մոտեցնում, ամեն «ռացիոնալ միտքը» ավելացնում ա կորցրած օրերն ու մոտեցող վտանգը։


Fight-or-flight–ը սուր ռեակցիա է, որը պատերամի ընթացքում եղավ ու եզրափակվեց կապիտուլյացիայով, այսինքն գազանը մեզ կերավ։ Հիմա փշրանքները փրկելու համար fight-or-flight պետք չի, էն հեղուկ տերմինատորի կտորների պես հավաքվել ա պետք։ Դու պատեհապաշտների իշխանություն բերելով պետություն չես ստեղծելու։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտեցում է, իրավունք ունես - հիմա այլ մոտեցում՝ 2.5 տարի Նիկոլը բացարձակ ոչինչ չարեց, ոչ մի գործ ավարտին չհասցրեց, ոչ մի բարեփոխում չարեց, իսկ վերջում էլ արեց էս -


Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը, եթե նա միտք ունենար առաջիկա 2.5 տարում որևէ բան փոխելու, էդ անտեր թուղթը ստորագրելուց անմիջապես հետո գործի կլծվեր, բայց ի՞նչ ա անում հիմա։ Գերիների հարազատներին շանտաժի ա ենթարկում, թե՝ եթե ես գնամ, ձեր հարազատները հետ չեն գա։ Բայց ինքը մնում ա, գերիները հետ չեն գալիս։ Ստեր գեներացնում, թե՝ Բերձորը մեզ ա մնում, Դադիվանքը մեզ ա մնում, Սոտքը կեսը մեզ, կեսը Ադրբեջանին, պարզվում ա սաղ սուտ ա, բայց լղոզվում, գնում ա, սահմաններին տեղացիներն են ադրբեջանցիքի հետ սահման բանակցում, պետությունից մարդ չկա, անհետ կորածների ու ռազմագերիների հարազատներն արդեն Պուտինին են դիմում օգնության։ Մենակ էս վերջին քսան օրում Նիկոլը հազար անգամ լայվ ա մտել, Լֆիկի ու Գրզոյի հետ հանդիպել, գերիների հարազատների հետ հանդիպել, մի քանի հատ ստատուս գրել ֆեյսբուքում։ Աննա Հակոբյանը փիառ տուրեր ա անում զոհվածների հարազատների տներում կամ ֆոտոսեսիա ա պոստում, երբ ազգովի Արցախի կորուստն ենք սգում։ Լենա Նազարյանն ասում ա, որ գործընկերների կնոպկան սեղմեն։ Ասում ա՝ նախկինները գիտեին մեր գլխին գալիքը։ Էլ ո՞ր մեկն ասեմ։ Իրականությունից լրիվ կտրված ղեկավարություն, ու դեռ իրանց հեռանալը վտանգավո՞ր ա կրիտիկական վիճակում։ Իրանք իրանցով կրիտիկական վիճակն են որ կան։ Երևի եթե պետությունը ղեկավարություն չունենա, անարխիա լինի, ավելի ապահով կլինի, քան էդ ապիկարներն էնտեղ նստած։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Fight-or-flight–ը սուր ռեակցիա է, որը պատերամի ընթացքում եղավ ու եզրափակվեց կապիտուլյացիայով, այսինքն գազանը մեզ կերավ։ Հիմա փշրանքները փրկելու համար fight-or-flight պետք չի, էն հեղուկ տերմինատորի կտորների պես հավաքվել ա պետք։ Դու պատեհապաշտների իշխանություն բերելով պետություն չես ստեղծելու։


Գազանը մեզ չկերավ, մեզ սկուտեղով մատուցեցին գազանին։ Ու դեռ մատուցված ենք, քանի դեռ միջոցներ չեն ձեռնարկվել։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ազգությունն ու առավել ևս քաղաքացիությունը ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն։


Վայ, դրա համա՞ր ես ժամանակդ հայկական ֆորումում անցկացնում: Աշխարհի հնարավորինս ամենապասիվ ֆորումներից մեկն ա, ինչն ա ստեղ մարդկանց պահում, եթե ոչ ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդը՝ պայմանավորված ազգությամբ ու ՀՀ քաղաքացի լինելով:

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Պետություն ստեղծելը, կամ մարտունակ բանակ ջախջախված վիճակից ոտի կանգնացնելը արագ գործ չի, մանավանդ եթե փող չկա, դա տարիների թիմային աշխատանք է` դպրոց ու ինստիտուտներ կայացնելով ու զարգացնելով, դա էն ա, որով չենք զբաղվել երկար տարիներ վատնելով ու հասնելով էս օրվան։ Ու էն, որ փողոցում հավաքված պոպուլիստները ինչ–որ բարի ցանկություններով փորձում են կուտ տալ, էդ էլ առնվազն անմեղսունակության նշան է իրականում, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում անբարոյականության ու կեղծավորության նշան է։ Էսօրվա գերիների խնդիրը, սահմանների բարդակը և այլնը դրանք կապիտուլյացիայի հետևանք են ու ինչ–որ արագ քայլերով դրանք վերացնելը նույն է, թե հիմա մեկը գա ասի` հեսա սաղ հետ ենք գրավելու։ Իրականում խայտառակ վիճակ է, բայց սրան արագ լուծումներ առաջարկողները առնվազն ստախոսներ են։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Sky (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն... հարևանների հե՞տ - ապեր, դու նայել ե՞ս են վիդոները, որտեղ ադրբեջանցիք հայեր են մորթում, թե չես նայել, հղումները տամ, նայիր, բայց զգույշ, քո ասած փսիխոզը կարա մոտդ սկսվի...


Լիոն ջան, էս հարցը արդեն մի տաս անգամ տվեցին ինձ, չգիտեմ, երևի ձեզ թվում ա, թե ես քիչ եմ տեղեկացված, և պատերազմական հանցագործությունների մասին չգիտեմ։ Իրականում եթե ոչ քեզանից ավել, գոնե քո չափ տեղեկացված եմ, հավատա։ Երբ բոլորը «հաղթում էին», ես օնլայն քարտեզներով տեսնում էի ինչպես են ադրբեջանցիները տաք դանակի նման մխրճվում մեր մարմնի մեջ։ Երբ բոլորը խոսում էին Գետաշենը գրավելու և Քուռի ափ դուրս գալու մասին, ես տասնյակ օտարերկրյա բլոգերների ու վերլուծաբանների (որոնց շատերը ծախված էին անվանում) նյութերը համադրելով, կարողանում էի ֆիլտրել կեղծիքը ու հասկանալ թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում։ Վերջում բոլորդ բողոքում էիք, որ ձեզ խաբել են, իրականում դուք ինքներդ եք ձեզ խաբել, չուզենալով տեսնել իրականությունը։

Ես նույն ինֆորմացիան տասնյակ աղբյուրներից ֆիլտրելով ու վերլուծելով, 2017-ին, երբ հեղափոխության մասին հույս էլ չկար, երբ Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր իշխանության, երբ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը գոռգոռացող պատգամավոր էր, ասում էի, որ պետք է գնալ խաղաղ լուծման նույն Լավրովի պլանով, որը հետո մեղադրում էին Նիկոլին, թե ինչի չհամաձայնվեց պատերազմի սկզբում գնալ դրան։ Ես ասում էի ինչքան ուշ լինի պատերազմը, էնքան ցավոտ պարտություն ենք կրելու։ 2017-ին, Նիկոլը դեռ չկար, արդեն պարզ էր դա։ Անձամբ դու էդ գրառման համար ինձ բացասական վարկանիշ ես տվել, որպես խիստ պարտվողական տեսակետ։ 3 տարի հետո պատերազմը սկսվեց, ու մենք խայտառակ պարտություն կրեցինք։ Ես 2017-ին գիտեի պատերազմի ելքը, դու որպես ռազմական վերլուծաբան, չգիտեի՞ր։

Հիմա էլ ասում եմ, եթե չգնացինք խաղաղության, ու շարունակցեինք թքել Թուրքիայի դեմքին, 5-10 տարի հետո, էդ քո ասած վիդեոների նման վիդեոներ Երևանից ենք տեսնելու։ Կարող ես էլի բացասկան վարկանիշ տալ, ու փակել աչքերդ իրողությունների առաջ, ինձ էլ համարել անհայրենիք սրիկա, ով ուզում է հայի վիզ կտրող ադրբեջանցու հետ խաղաղ ապրել։ Ես ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ հնարավոր լուծում գալիք աղետը կանխելու համար, մնացած խոսակցությունները հզորանալու և Թուրքիային դիմակայելու մասին իրատեսական չեն, ինչպես իրատեսական չէին 2017-ին։

Որոշել էի էլ չգրել, բայց էս հարցը շատ տվեցին տարբեր մարդիկ՝ թե տեսե՞լ ես սա, տեսե՞լ ես էս մյուսը։ Հա, տեսել եմ, ուզում եմ կանխել դրանց շարունակական լինելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Պետություն ստեղծելը, կամ մարտունակ բանակ ջախջախված վիճակից ոտի կանգնացնելը արագ գործ չի, մանավանդ եթե փող չկա, դա տարիների թիմային աշխատանք է` դպրոց ու ինստիտուտներ կայացնելով ու զարգացնելով, դա էն ա, որով չենք զբաղվել երկար տարիներ վատնելով ու հասնելով էս օրվան։ Ու էն, որ փողոցում հավաքված պոպուլիստները ինչ–որ բարի ցանկություններով փորձում են կուտ տալ, էդ էլ առնվազն անմեղսունակության նշան է իրականում, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում անբարոյականության ու կեղծավորության նշան է։ Էսօրվա գերիների խնդիրը, սահմանների բարդակը և այլնը դրանք կապիտուլյացիայի հետևանք են ու ինչ–որ արագ քայլերով դրանք վերացնելը նույն է, թե հիմա մեկը գա ասի` հեսա սաղ հետ ենք գրավելու։ Իրականում խայտառակ վիճակ է, բայց սրան արագ լուծումներ առաջարկողները առնվազն ստախոսներ են։


Ախպեր՝ հաա, համաձայն եմ, բայց ախր որևէ հույս չկա, է, որ էս ապիկարները ինչ որ բան կանեն կամ ինչ որ բանում կհաջողեն: Ասում ենք՝ թող նորերը գան, գուցե մի բան հաջողեն, չհաջողվեց, նրանց էլ փոխենք: Դու ասում ես՝ չէ, սաղ վարի է տվել, ոչինչ, դեռ մի բան կանի - չեմ հավատում, փոփոխություն եմ ուզում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետություն ստեղծելը, կամ մարտունակ բանակ ջախջախված վիճակից ոտի կանգնացնելը արագ գործ չի, մանավանդ եթե փող չկա, դա տարիների թիմային աշխատանք է` դպրոց ու ինստիտուտներ կայացնելով ու զարգացնելով, դա էն ա, որով չենք զբաղվել երկար տարիներ վատնելով ու հասնելով էս օրվան։ Ու էն, որ փողոցում հավաքված պոպուլիստները ինչ–որ բարի ցանկություններով փորձում են կուտ տալ, էդ էլ առնվազն անմեղսունակության նշան է իրականում, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում անբարոյականության ու կեղծավորության նշան է։ Էսօրվա գերիների խնդիրը, սահմանների բարդակը և այլնը դրանք կապիտուլյացիայի հետևանք են ու ինչ–որ արագ քայլերով դրանք վերացնելը նույն է, թե հիմա մեկը գա ասի` հեսա սաղ հետ ենք գրավելու։ Իրականում խայտառակ վիճակ է, բայց սրան արագ լուծումներ առաջարկողները առնվազն ստախոսներ են։


Ճիշտ ես, տարիների աշխատանք ա։ Արագ լուծում էլ ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում։ Իհարկե կան որոշ արագ լուծումներ, որոնց ժամանակային պատուհանը գնալով կրճատվում ա․ ռազմագերիներին ու անհետ կորածներին շտապ վերադարձնելը, սահմանները հնարավորինս մեր օգտին գծելը, Արցախի մշակութային արժեքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվելը և այլն։ Բայց երկարատև լուծումների համար երկարատև աշխատանք ա պետք։

Ուղղակի ստեղ մենք մի լուրջ խնդիր ունենք․ ներկայիս իշխանությունները հետևողականորեն քանդել են բանակը, քանդել են արտաքին հարաբերությունները, քանդել են ներքին հարաբերությունները (կարծում եմ՝ ընդդիմության «հարմար» այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց էս ա, որ ցանկացած մեկը, որ այլընտրանք լինելու հայտ ա ներկայացրել, էնքան ա վարկաբեկվել իշխանությունների կողմից, որ ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի էլ չի վստահում), հետևաբար մենք երաշխիք չունենք, թե սրանք մնալով սկսելու են կառուցել։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ դավադրական ծրագիր ա էղել, թե խայտառակ ապիկար ղեկավարություն, թե երկուսի խառնուրդը, բայց ունենք փաստ։ Հետևաբար, ներկայիս իշխանությունները պիտի օր առաջ հեռանան։ Ինչքան շուտ հեռանան, էնքան շանսերը շատ, որ «պատեհապաշտները» չեն հասցնի օգտվել առիթից։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գազանը մեզ չկերավ, մեզ սկուտեղով մատուցեցին գազանին։ Ու դեռ մատուցված ենք, քանի դեռ միջոցներ չեն ձեռնարկվել։


Այ սա ինքնամոլորություն ա։ Դու դեռ չես ընդունում, որ Հայաստանը պարտվել է, այն էլ խայտառակ պարտությամբ։ Rejection of reality, կամ denialism, պիտի որ հոգեբանությունից սա լավ իմանաս։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ախպեր՝ հաա, համաձայն եմ, բայց ախր որևէ հույս չկա, է, որ էս ապիկարները ինչ որ բան կանեն կամ ինչ որ բանում կհաջողեն: Ասում ենք՝ թող նորերը գան, գուցե մի բան հաջողեն, չհաջողվեց, նրանց էլ փոխենք: Դու ասում ես՝ չէ, սաղ վարի է տվել, ոչինչ, դեռ մի բան կանի - չեմ հավատում, փոփոխություն եմ ուզում:


Դու իշխանություն փոխելը խառնում ես շալվար, կամ կոշիկ փոխելու հետ։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020), Շինարար (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, էս հարցը արդեն մի տաս անգամ տվեցին ինձ, չգիտեմ, երևի ձեզ թվում ա, թե ես քիչ եմ տեղեկացված, և պատերազմական հանցագործությունների մասին չգիտեմ։ Իրականում եթե ոչ քեզանից ավել, գոնե քո չափ տեղեկացված եմ, հավատա։ Երբ բոլորը «հաղթում էին», ես օնլայն քարտեզներով տեսնում էի ինչպես են ադրբեջանցիները տաք դանակի նման մխրճվում մեր մարմնի մեջ։ Երբ բոլորը խոսում էին Գետաշենը գրավելու և Քուռի ափ դուրս գալու մասին, ես տասնյակ օտարերկրյա բլոգերների ու վերլուծաբանների (որոնց շատերը ծախված էին անվանում) նյութերը համադրելով, կարողանում էի ֆիլտրել կեղծիքը ու հասկանալ թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում։ Վերջում բոլորդ բողոքում էիք, որ ձեզ խաբել են, իրականում դուք ինքներդ եք ձեզ խաբել, չուզենալով տեսնել իրականությունը։
> 
> Ես նույն ինֆորմացիան տասնյակ աղբյուրներից ֆիլտրելով ու վերլուծելով, 2017-ին, երբ հեղափոխության մասին հույս էլ չկար, երբ Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր իշխանության, երբ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը գոռգոռացող պատգամավոր էր, ասում էի, որ պետք է գնալ խաղաղ լուծման նույն Լավրովի պլանով, որը հետո մեղադրում էին Նիկոլին, թե ինչի չհամաձայնվեց պատերազմի սկզբում գնալ դրան։ Ես ասում էի ինչքան ուշ լինի պատերազմը, էնքան ցավոտ պարտություն ենք կրելու։ 2017-ին, Նիկոլը դեռ չկար, արդեն պարզ էր դա։ Անձամբ դու էդ գրառման համար ինձ բացասական վարկանիշ ես տվել, որպես խիստ պարտվողական տեսակետ։ 3 տարի հետո պատերազմը սկսվեց, ու մենք խայտառակ պարտություն կրեցինք։ Ես 2017-ին գիտեի պատերազմի ելքը, դու որպես ռազմական վերլուծաբան, չգիտեի՞ր։
> 
> Հիմա էլ ասում եմ, եթե չգնացինք խաղաղության, ու շարունակցեինք թքել Թուրքիայի դեմքին, 5-10 տարի հետո, էդ քո ասած վիդեոների նման վիդեոներ Երևանից ենք տեսնելու։ Կարող ես էլի բացասկան վարկանիշ տալ, ու փակել աչքերդ իրողությունների առաջ, ինձ էլ համարել անհայրենիք սրիկա, ով ուզում է հայի վիզ կտրող ադրբեջանցու հետ խաղաղ ապրել։ Ես ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ հնարավոր լուծում գալիք աղետը կանխելու համար, մնացած խոսակցությունները հզորանալու և Թուրքիային դիմակայելու մասին իրատեսական չեն, ինչպես իրատեսական չէին 2017-ին։
> 
> Որոշել էի էլ չգրել, բայց էս հարցը շատ տվեցին տարբեր մարդիկ՝ թե տեսե՞լ ես սա, տեսե՞լ ես էս մյուսը։ Հա, տեսել եմ, ուզում եմ կանխել դրանց շարունակական լինելը։


Լավ էլի, ապեր, հետին թվով իմաստուն մի եղիր, էլի: Էդ ոնց որ մեկը մեքենա գնի, մյուսն ասի՝ մի օր վթարի կենթարկվես, մեքենայի տերը 20 տարի վարի մեքենան, հետո վթարի ենթարկվի, էն մեկն էլ ասի՝ բա որ ասում էի՞: Չի կարելի, ապեր, արդար չի:

Այո, տվել եմ և հիմա էլ տեր եմ իմ խոսքերին՝ հողերը հանձնելը ելք չէր, հանձնեիր, ենթադրյալ ապագա պատերազմում այդ դեպքում ավելի վատ դիրքերից հանդես կգայիր, ոնց հենց հիմա: Լավրովի պլան կոչվածն էլ մի մշտական մահակ էր, որը Մոսկվան պահում էր ՀՀ գլխին, որ ՀՀ ղեկավարները խելոք մնային: Նրանք խելոք էին մնում, Նիկոլը սկսեց իրեն ոչ ադեկվադ պահել՝ մահակն իջավ մեր գլխին: Այսինքն՝ Լավրովի պլանը կար, բայց այն մահակ էր, չէր իրականացվի, եթե...: Ահա հենց այդ «եթե»-ն էլ Նիկոլը թույլ տվեց՝ փչացնելով հարաբերությունները Մոսկվայի հետ:

Ուզո՞ւմ ես կանխել տեսանյութերի չլինելը՝ օգնիր, որ մեր պետությունը ուժեղ լինի: Պատերազմից չես փախչի, իսկ կյանքը ցույց է տվել, որ անտեղի զիջումների գնով պատերազմից փախչելիս վերջում ցանկացած դեպքում պատերազմ ես ստանում՝ ավելի վատ պայմաններում: Սա է...




> Դու իշխանություն փոխելը խառնում ես շալվար, կամ կոշիկ փոխելու հետ։


Այլ առաջարկ ունե՞ս - մենք կարող ե՞նք մեզ ճոխություն թույլ տալ ևս 2.5 տարի ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ապրել ենք վերջին մեկ ամսում: Ես, օրինակ, այդտեղ վտանգ եմ տեսնում, ավելի մեծ վտանգ, քան իշխանափոխությունն է:




> Այ սա ինքնամոլորություն ա։ Դու դեռ չես ընդունում, որ Հայաստանը պարտվել է, այն էլ խայտառակ պարտությամբ։ Rejection of reality, կամ denialism, պիտի որ հոգեբանությունից սա լավ իմանաս։


Ոչ և հազար անգամ ոչ - 09.11.2020 թ-ի վիճակով մենք այն դրության մեջ չէինք, որ այդ խայտառակությունը ստորագրվեր: Սա առանձին և շատ մեծ մի թեմա է, որին դեռ շատ կանդրադառնանք: Առայժմ այսքանը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ուղղակի ստեղ մենք մի լուրջ խնդիր ունենք․ ներկայիս իշխանությունները հետևողականորեն քանդել են բանակը, քանդել են արտաքին հարաբերությունները, քանդել են ներքին հարաբերությունները (կարծում եմ՝ ընդդիմության «հարմար» այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց էս ա, որ ցանկացած մեկը, որ այլընտրանք լինելու հայտ ա ներկայացրել, էնքան ա վարկաբեկվել իշխանությունների կողմից, որ ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի էլ չի վստահում), հետևաբար մենք երաշխիք չունենք, թե սրանք մնալով սկսելու են կառուցել։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ դավադրական ծրագիր ա էղել, թե խայտառակ ապիկար ղեկավարություն, թե երկուսի խառնուրդը, բայց ունենք փաստ։ Հետևաբար, ներկայիս իշխանությունները պիտի օր առաջ հեռանան։ Ինչքան շուտ հեռանան, էնքան շանսերը շատ, որ «պատեհապաշտները» չեն հասցնի օգտվել առիթից։


Էմոցիոնալ բաներ ես գրում։ Ոչ թե «հետևողականորեն քանդել են բանակը», այլ «ուժեղ բանակը» միֆ ա եղել, մեր բանակը երկար տարիներ խայտառակ բարդակ բանակ ա եղել ու չի ձգտել որևէ ստանդարտի հասնել։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան հեռացնել ես ուզում, ապա սաղ ՊՆ նախարարությունը, գեներալներին ու գնդապետներին պիտի հեռացնես, ուղղակի պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ փոխարինող չունես։ Կարող ե՞նք սաղ հայ ժողովդրին հեռացնել ու տեղը ասենք ճապոնացիների բերել, թույն կլիներ։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), John (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ սա ինքնամոլորություն ա։ Դու դեռ չես ընդունում, որ Հայաստանը պարտվել է, այն էլ խայտառակ պարտությամբ։ Rejection of reality, կամ denialism, պիտի որ հոգեբանությունից սա լավ իմանաս։


Տերմիններդ մի հատ նորմալ ստուգի, նոր օգտագործի, ամոթ ա։

Կարծեմ հենց էդ պարտությունն ենք ստեղ քննարկում։ Բայց պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչը բերեց պարտության։ Դրանից առաջ էլ պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչը բերեց պատերազմի։ Երբ բոլորի սիրելի Նիկոլը մեկը մեկի հետևից դիվանագիտական սխալներ էր անում, իրան ասում էին, զգուշացնում էին՝ էս ինչ ես անում, վտանգավոր ա։ Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություն փչացնե՞լն ասեմ Խաչատուրովով ու Պուտինի հրավերներ մերժելով, թե՞ «Արցախը Հայաստանն է և վերջ» պոպուլիստական արտահայտությունը, որից հետո լիքը խելացի մարդիկ սկսեցին զգուշացնել, որ էս նախադասությունը խոշոր դիվանագիտական սխալ ա։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ Նիկոլը պատերազմն ավելի շուտ ու պակաս կորուստներով կանգնացնելու շանս ա ունեցել, որ լիքը անհասկանալի բաներ են կատարվել պատերազմի ժամանակ, որ պատերազմից առաջ Նիկոլին զեկուցվել ա, թե ինչ տիպի պատերազմ ա սպասվում, բայց դե ինքը զբաղված էր նախկինների որսով։ Հիմա էլ ա զբաղված նախկինների որսով։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Վայ, դրա համա՞ր ես ժամանակդ հայկական ֆորումում անցկացնում: Աշխարհի հնարավորինս ամենապասիվ ֆորումներից մեկն ա, ինչն ա ստեղ մարդկանց պահում, եթե ոչ ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդը՝ պայմանավորված ազգությամբ ու ՀՀ քաղաքացի լինելով:


Այսինքն էդ տրամաբանությամբ, եթե նաև մաթեմատիկական ֆորումում եմ ժամանակս անցկացնում, ապա պարտավոր եմ մաթեմատիկական վիդեոնե՞ր նայել։
Իսկ եթե անկեղծ պատասխան ես ուզում հարցիդ, էս ֆորումի մասնակիցների հետ ժամանակի հետ կապնվել եմ։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե հատկապես Շինարարը, Լիոնը, Վիշապը, մյուսը, էն մյուսը ինչ են մտածում տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Lion (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էմոցիոնալ բաներ ես գրում։ Ոչ թե «հետևողականորեն քանդել են բանակը», այլ «ուժեղ բանակը» միֆ ա եղել, մեր բանակը երկար տարիներ խայտառակ բարդակ բանակ ա եղել ու չի ձգտել որևէ ստանդարտի հասնել։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան հեռացնել ես ուզում, ապա սաղ ՊՆ նախարարությունը, գեներալներին ու գնդապետներին պիտի հեռացնես, ուղղակի պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ փոխարինող չունես։ Կարող ե՞նք սաղ հայ ժողովդրին հեռացնել ու տեղը ասենք ճապոնացիների բերել, թույն կլիներ։


Հենց էդ բարդակը Նիկոլի ստեղծած միֆերից ա։ Բանակն ունեցել ա խնդիրներ, բայց հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ավելի շուտ Ադրբեջանը չի հարձակվել կամ ինչու՞ ա 2016-ը չորս օրով սահմանափակվել։ Հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ա Նիկոլը չկրակող ինքնաթիռներ առել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Այլ առաջարկ ունե՞ս - մենք կարող ե՞նք մեզ ճոխություն թույլ տալ ևս 2.5 տարի ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ապրել ենք վերջին մեկ ամսում: Ես, օրինակ, այդտեղ վտանգ եմ տեսնում, ավելի մեծ վտանգ, քան իշխանափոխությունն է:


Փաշինյանը դադարում ա կառավարության ներսում փոփոխությունների տունտունիկը, կառավարությունով կամ հրաժարական են տալիս, մնում են ժամանակավոր տեղապահներ մինչև սահմանադրական կարգով ընտրությունների անցկացումը, կամ առանց հրաժարականի հայտարարում են, որ որոշակի ժամկետից հետ նոր ընտրություններ են լինելու, րպեսզի փոփոխված իրավիճակում հստակեցնեն իրենց մանդատը: Ժողովրդավարությունը էս ա պահանջում: Իհարկե, Փաշինյանի մինչև հիմիկվա վարքագիծը նման պահվածքի մեծ հույսեր չի թողնում, անելու լիներ արդեն արած կլիներ:

Ցավոք, պատմությունը ցույց  տալիս, որ պարտվող առաջնորդները մեծ մասամբ մնում են իշխանության գլխին հնարավորինս երկար՝ իրենց հետագիծը մաքրելու համար՝ հաճախ պատմության մեջ լուսապսակով պսակված մնալով:

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Էմոցիոնալ բաներ ես գրում։ Ոչ թե «հետևողականորեն քանդել են բանակը», այլ «ուժեղ բանակը» միֆ ա եղել, մեր բանակը երկար տարիներ խայտառակ բարդակ բանակ ա եղել ու չի ձգտել որևէ ստանդարտի հասնել։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան հեռացնել ես ուզում, ապա սաղ ՊՆ նախարարությունը, գեներալներին ու գնդապետներին պիտի հեռացնես, ուղղակի պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ փոխարինող չունես։ Կարող ե՞նք սաղ հայ ժողովդրին հեռացնել ու տեղը ասենք ճապոնացիների բերել, թույն կլիներ։



Իմ համեստ կարծիքով ճշմարտությունը մեջտեղում է՝ մեր բանակն ուժեղ էր, բայց ուժեղ էր Ադրբեջանի բանակի հետ համեմատած պաշտպանական մարտում, իսկ այստեղ մենք գործ ունեցանք թուրքական բանակային տարրի զգալի մասնակցության հետ, ինչը շատ բարդ խնդիրներ առաջացրեց: Մյուս կողմից, եթե սխալվեմ, ուղղեք՝ 2.5 տարում փոխվեցին ՊԲ 3 հրամանատարներ, ՊՇ 9 շրջաններից 8-ի ղեկավարները, շատ գնդերի հրամանատարներ, 3 ՀՀ ԳՇ պետեր, ընդ որում, ըստ իմ տեղեկությունների, պատերազմի ժամանակ եղել են բարձր հրամկազմի լուրջ թերացումներ - սրա մասին դեռ չեմ մանրամասնի, բայց ապագայում, հատկապես իշխանափոխության դեպքում, սրա մասին դեռ կլսեք:

Մեր բանակից պահանջվեց իր ուժերից գրեթե վեր խնդրի իրականացում, ընդ որում մենք ինչ որ տեղ այն լուծում էլ էինք, բայց... եկավ չարաբաստիկ ստորագրությունը: Նիկոլի մեղքը բանակի հարցում ավելի շատ քաղաքական է՝ նա, կոպիտ ասած, դեմ տվեց բանակը իր ուժերից գործնականում վեր խնդրի լուծմանը, ահա և արդյունքը...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինքն էդ տրամաբանությամբ, եթե նաև մաթեմատիկական ֆորումում եմ ժամանակս անցկացնում, ապա պարտավոր եմ մաթեմատիկական վիդեոնե՞ր նայել։
> Իսկ եթե անկեղծ պատասխան ես ուզում հարցիդ, էս ֆորումի մասնակիցների հետ ժամանակի հետ կապնվել եմ։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե հատկապես Շինարարը, Լիոնը, Վիշապը, մյուսը, էն մյուսը ինչ են մտածում տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ։


Թիքեթ ջան, արդեն ասացի, որ երևի պիտի անհրաժեշտ բառը օգտագործեի: Մի կողմ թողնելով՝ մարդ գլխատելու ու մաթեմատիկայի լուծումների համեմատության ողջ աբսուրդայնությունը, այնուամենայնիվ եթե մաթեմատիկայով հետաքրքրված ես ու մաթեմատիկական ֆորումներ ես այցելում, կարծեմ թե պիտի մաթեմատիկական վիդեոներ էլ նայելն էլ օգտակար լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ընդհանրապես, Լիոնին լսեք, ինքը էս թեմաներից շատ լավ ա գլուխ հանում։
Լսեք նաև ադրբեջանագետներին ու թուրքագետներին, քաղաքագետներին ու պատմաբաններին։ Էս իշխանությունների մեծ խնդիրն էն ա, որ անփորձ ու ոչ կոմպետենտ լինելով հանդերձ՝ ոչ մի պարագայում մասնագետներին չէին լսում՝ լինի կորոնավիրուսի համավարակ, թե արտաքին հարաբերություններ։ Երևի պիտի ազգովի սովորենք հարգել դիմացինի մասնագիտական վերլուծությունները ու չսկսենք վեր-վեր թռնել մեր սիրողական կարծիքներով։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տերմիններդ մի հատ նորմալ ստուգի, նոր օգտագործի, ամոթ ա։
> 
> Կարծեմ հենց էդ պարտությունն ենք ստեղ քննարկում։ Բայց պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչը բերեց պարտության։ Դրանից առաջ էլ պետք ա հասկանալ, թե ինչը բերեց պատերազմի։ Երբ բոլորի սիրելի Նիկոլը մեկը մեկի հետևից դիվանագիտական սխալներ էր անում, իրան ասում էին, զգուշացնում էին՝ էս ինչ ես անում, վտանգավոր ա։ Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություն փչացնե՞լն ասեմ Խաչատուրովով ու Պուտինի հրավերներ մերժելով, թե՞ «Արցախը Հայաստանն է և վերջ» պոպուլիստական արտահայտությունը, որից հետո լիքը խելացի մարդիկ սկսեցին զգուշացնել, որ էս նախադասությունը խոշոր դիվանագիտական սխալ ա։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ Նիկոլը պատերազմն ավելի շուտ ու պակաս կորուստներով կանգնացնելու շանս ա ունեցել, որ լիքը անհասկանալի բաներ են կատարվել պատերազմի ժամանակ, որ պատերազմից առաջ Նիկոլին զեկուցվել ա, թե ինչ տիպի պատերազմ ա սպասվում, բայց դե ինքը զբաղված էր նախկինների որսով։ Հիմա էլ ա զբաղված նախկինների որսով։


Շատ սուբյեկտիվ պնդումներ ես անում, «դիվանագիտական սխալը» ներկայացնելով իբր պատերազմի պատճառ, նաև «Նիկոլի զբաղվածությանն» ու բանակի պատրաստվածության միջև անմիջական կապ ցույց տալով, կարծես Նիկոլը պիտի ամեն օր անձամբ զորավարժություններ աներ «նախկինների որսի» փոխարեն, ու կարելի է կարծել, որ եթե «զորավարժություններ աներ», ապա հայկական բանակը չէր պարտվելու։ Ասածդ ավելի շուտ քարոզչության ա նման, քան տրամաբանության։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հենց էդ բարդակը Նիկոլի ստեղծած միֆերից ա։ Բանակն ունեցել ա խնդիրներ, բայց հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ավելի շուտ Ադրբեջանը չի հարձակվել կամ ինչու՞ ա 2016-ը չորս օրով սահմանափակվել։ Հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ա Նիկոլը չկրակող ինքնաթիռներ առել։


2016–ը տեստային լոկալ հարձակում էր, որով իրենք իրենց խնդիրը լուծեցին, վայթե իրենց սխալները տեսան ու ուղղեցին, մեր բանակի պատրաստվածությունն էլ փորձեցին։ Կարճ պատասխան` 2016–ին պատրաստ չէին, հիմա պատրաստ էին։ Պանդեմիկը, ԱՄՆ ընտրությունները, աշխարհի ընդհանուր խառը լինելը շատ հարմար պահ էր, թուրքերն էլ իրենց սպառազինության հաջողությունները ռուսականի նկատմամբ Սիիրայում արդեն տեսել էին ու վստահությունը ամրապնդվել էր։ Ես մի 10 տարի առաջ գրել էի, որ անկախ որևէ դիվանագիտական իրավիճակից ու փաստաթղթերից, եթե Ալիևը համոզված լինի, որ պատերազմում կհաղթի, ապա առանց վարանելու հարձակվելու է։ Վերջերս էլ Ալիևը իր բերանով ասեց, որ եթե նույնիսկ ՄԱԿ–ի ռեզոլյուցիա լիներ էս ընթացքում, դա իրենց չէր կանգնեցնելու։

----------

Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ սուբյեկտիվ պնդումներ ես անում, «դիվանագիտական սխալը» ներկայացնելով իբր պատերազմի պատճառ, նաև «Նիկոլի զբաղվածությանն» ու բանակի պատրաստվածության միջև անմիջական կապ ցույց տալով, կարծես Նիկոլը պիտի ամեն օր անձամբ զորավարժություններ աներ «նախկինների որսի» փոխարեն, ու կարելի է կարծել, որ եթե «զորավարժություններ աներ», ապա հայկական բանակը չէր պարտվելու։ Ասածդ ավելի շուտ քարոզչության ա նման, քան տրամաբանության։


Քո գործն ա տենց կարծելը։ Այ ստեղ դու ես լրիվ denial-ի մեջ ու հանուն Նիկոլին ջրից չոր հանելու պատրաստ ես հավատալ ամեն ինչի։ Բայց էս ամենը կետ առ կետ կանխատեսվել ա շատ խելացի վերլուծաբանների կողմից՝ համադրելով Թուրքիայում իրավիճակը, Ադրբեջանում իրավիճակը ու Հայաստանի՝ արտաքին քաղաքական խայտառակ վատ խաղերը, կանխատեսվել ու զգուշացվել ա, լսող չի էղել։ Երևի մենակ Շուշիի կորուստը չի կանխատեսվել, էն էլ նույնիսկ ամենապեսիմիստ վերլուծաբանը չէր սպասում, որ էս աստիճանի վատ կլինի։ Հիմա էլ կանխատեսվում ա, որ մոտ ապագայում Թուրքիան ա հարձակվելու, էլի լսող չկա։

----------


## Lion

> Ու ընդհանրապես, Լիոնին լսեք, ինքը էս թեմաներից շատ լավ ա գլուխ հանում։
> Լսեք նաև ադրբեջանագետներին ու թուրքագետներին, քաղաքագետներին ու պատմաբաններին։ Էս իշխանությունների մեծ խնդիրն էն ա, որ անփորձ ու ոչ կոմպետենտ լինելով հանդերձ՝ ոչ մի պարագայում մասնագետներին չէին լսում՝ լինի կորոնավիրուսի համավարակ, թե արտաքին հարաբերություններ։ Երևի պիտի ազգովի սովորենք հարգել դիմացինի մասնագիտական վերլուծությունները ու չսկսենք վեր-վեր թռնել մեր սիրողական կարծիքներով։


Շնորհակալ եմ, պատիվ արեցիր...

Սա հիշեցի՝ նայեք 3:04 վարկյանից: 2018 թ-ի ամփոփումն էր՝ ուրախ էինք, երջանիկ և լավատես, միայն մի քանի փոքրիկ ամպիկներ կային, որոնք հույս ունեինք հաղթահարել: Ասում էի՝ մի կոպտեք ռուսներին, ասում էի հնարավորինս մեղմ, բայց... ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ երկու տարի անց այսպես կլինենք...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2016–ը տեստային լոկալ հարձակում էր, որով իրենք իրենց խնդիրը լուծեցին, վայթե իրենց սխալները տեսան ու ուղղեցին, մեր բանակի պատրաստվածությունն էլ փորձեցին։ Կարճ պատասխան` 2016–ին պատրաստ չէին, հիմա պատրաստ էին։ Պանդեմիկը, ԱՄՆ ընտրությունները, աշխարհի ընդհանուր խառը լինելը շատ հարմար պահ էր, թուրքերն էլ իրենց սպառազինության հաջողությունները ռուսականի նկատմամբ Սիիրայում արդեն տեսել էին ու վստահությունը ամրապնդվել էր։ Ես մի 10 տարի առաջ գրել էի, որ անկախ որևէ դիվանագիտական իրավիճակից ու փաստաթղթերից, եթե Ալիևը համոզված լինի, որ պատերազմում կհաղթի, ապա առանց վարանելու հարձակվելու է։ Վերջերս էլ Ալիևը իր բերանով ասեց, որ եթե նույնիսկ ՄԱԿ–ի ռեզոլյուցիա լիներ էս ընթացքում, դա իրենց չէր կանգնեցնելու։


Ճիշտ ես, Ալիևը հարմար պահը բաց չէր թողնելու։ Բայց ԱՄՆ ընտրությունները միֆ ա, սա ԱՄՆ-ի հետ համաձայնեցված ու ԱՄՆ-ի կամքով եղած պատերազմ ա՝ Թրամփ, թե Բայդեն, դե ֆլան-ֆստան։ Ալիևի համար հարմար պահ էր էն առումով, որ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի հետ էնքան էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չի, հետևաբար ռուսական ու իրանական օգնություն ոչ մի պարագայում չէր լինելու, Թուրքիան էլ պատրաստ էր։ Նույնիսկ էդ պարագայում զեկուցվել ա ՀՀ ղեկավարությանը հենց ԱԹՍ-ների ու անհրաժեշտ ռազմական տեխնիկա ձեռք բերելու մասին։ Չի արվել։ Եթե Ալիևն իմանար, որ հարձակվելով Ռուսաստանն էլ ա մեջ ընկնելու՝ ռիսկ չէր անի ընդհանրապես։ Իսկ Ռուսաստանին ձեռք տալի՞ս էր Ադրբեջանի հարձակվելը։ Չէ՛, որտև իրանց ընդլայնվելը նշանակում ա Թուրքիայի, հետևաբար ՆԱՏՕ-ի ընդլայնվել։ Հետևաբար ռուս խաղաղապահները մեզ պարտադրվեցին, որտև Ռուսաստանը, բնականաբար, պիտի մի բան ստանար, բայց նաև որտև ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ելք չէր մնացել։ 

Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքի մասին իսկապես դեռ լիքը բաներ են բացահայտվելու, որովհետև լիքը տարօրինակ բաներ են կատարվել։ Բայց մենակ ներկայիս իշխանությունների գնալուց հետո։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ ես, Ալիևը հարմար պահը բաց չէր թողնելու։ Բայց ԱՄՆ ընտրությունները միֆ ա, սա ԱՄՆ-ի հետ համաձայնեցված ու ԱՄՆ-ի կամքով եղած պատերազմ ա՝ Թրամփ, թե Բայդեն, դե ֆլան-ֆստան։ Ալիևի համար հարմար պահ էր էն առումով, որ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի հետ էնքան էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չի, հետևաբար ռուսական ու իրանական օգնություն ոչ մի պարագայում չէր լինելու, Թուրքիան էլ պատրաստ էր։ Նույնիսկ էդ պարագայում զեկուցվել ա ՀՀ ղեկավարությանը հենց ԱԹՍ-ների ու անհրաժեշտ ռազմական տեխնիկա ձեռք բերելու մասին։ Չի արվել։ Եթե Ալիևն իմանար, որ հարձակվելով Ռուսաստանն էլ ա մեջ ընկնելու՝ ռիսկ չէր անի ընդհանրապես։ Իսկ Ռուսաստանին ձեռք տալի՞ս էր Ադրբեջանի հարձակվելը։ Չէ՛, որտև իրանց ընդլայնվելը նշանակում ա Թուրքիայի, հետևաբար ՆԱՏՕ-ի ընդլայնվել։ Հետևաբար ռուս խաղաղապահները մեզ պարտադրվեցին, որտև Ռուսաստանը, բնականաբար, պիտի մի բան ստանար, բայց նաև որտև ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ելք չէր մնացել։ 
> 
> Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքի մասին իսկապես դեռ լիքը բաներ են բացահայտվելու, որովհետև լիքը տարօրինակ բաներ են կատարվել։ Բայց մենակ ներկայիս իշխանությունների գնալուց հետո։


Ես էս մասին ակումբում էլի եմ գրել, Բայդընը հայտարարել էր Մերձավոր Արևելքում Ամերիկայի ներկայության նվազեցման մտադրության մասին, հայկական ֆեյսբուքում ձախակողմյան պոստկոլոնիալ ինտելեկտուալ ցնծություն էր, ես էլ նեղվել էի, որ հստակ սիգնալ ա, որ Հայաստանի ճակատագիրը անցնում ա Ռուսաստանի և Թուրքիայի հոգածությանը: Իրանցի էն գեներալի սպանության հետ կապված էի գրել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լիոն ջան, էս հարցը արդեն մի տաս անգամ տվեցին ինձ, չգիտեմ, երևի ձեզ թվում ա, թե ես քիչ եմ տեղեկացված, և պատերազմական հանցագործությունների մասին չգիտեմ։ Իրականում եթե ոչ քեզանից ավել, գոնե քո չափ տեղեկացված եմ, հավատա։ Երբ բոլորը «հաղթում էին», ես օնլայն քարտեզներով տեսնում էի ինչպես են ադրբեջանցիները տաք դանակի նման մխրճվում մեր մարմնի մեջ։ Երբ բոլորը խոսում էին Գետաշենը գրավելու և Քուռի ափ դուրս գալու մասին, ես տասնյակ օտարերկրյա բլոգերների ու վերլուծաբանների (որոնց շատերը ծախված էին անվանում) նյութերը համադրելով, կարողանում էի ֆիլտրել կեղծիքը ու հասկանալ թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում։ Վերջում բոլորդ բողոքում էիք, որ ձեզ խաբել են, իրականում դուք ինքներդ եք ձեզ խաբել, չուզենալով տեսնել իրականությունը։


Ես էլ էի քո պես հետևում, մեջս եփվում էի, բայց առանձնապես ոչ մեկի հետ չէի ուզում քններկեի որ ավելորդ պանիկա չստեղծեի։ Համ էլ ուզում էի ամեն դեպքում վերջում դուրս գար, որ սխալվում եմ։ Բայց դե վերջը եղավ էն, որ մոտավորապես ճիշտ էի պատկերացնում իրավիճակը։ 




> Հիմա էլ ասում եմ, եթե չգնացինք խաղաղության, ու շարունակցեինք թքել Թուրքիայի դեմքին, 5-10 տարի հետո, էդ քո ասած վիդեոների նման վիդեոներ Երևանից ենք տեսնելու։ Կարող ես էլի բացասկան վարկանիշ տալ, ու փակել աչքերդ իրողությունների առաջ, ինձ էլ համարել անհայրենիք սրիկա, ով ուզում է հայի վիզ կտրող ադրբեջանցու հետ խաղաղ ապրել։ Ես ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ հնարավոր լուծում գալիք աղետը կանխելու համար, մնացած խոսակցությունները հզորանալու և Թուրքիային դիմակայելու մասին իրատեսական չեն, ինչպես իրատեսական չէին 2017-ին։
> 
> Որոշել էի էլ չգրել, բայց էս հարցը շատ տվեցին տարբեր մարդիկ՝ թե տեսե՞լ ես սա, տեսե՞լ ես էս մյուսը։ Հա, տեսել եմ, ուզում եմ կանխել դրանց շարունակական լինելը։


Արեա ջան էդ որ ասում ես «գնանք խաղաղության» խնդրում եմ կմանրամասնես էդ ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք սահմանները բացել, առևտուր, երկաթգիծ օկ եմ, բայց հրաժարվել Արցախի ինքնորոշման իրավունքից մինիմում ԼՂԻՄ–ի սահմաններով պատրաստ չեմ։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ես, տարիների աշխատանք ա։ Արագ լուծում էլ ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում։ Իհարկե կան որոշ արագ լուծումներ, որոնց ժամանակային պատուհանը գնալով կրճատվում ա․ ռազմագերիներին ու անհետ կորածներին շտապ վերադարձնելը, սահմանները հնարավորինս մեր օգտին գծելը, Արցախի մշակութային արժեքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվելը և այլն։ Բայց երկարատև լուծումների համար երկարատև աշխատանք ա պետք։


Ռազմագերիներին ու անհետ կորածներին շտապ վերադարձնելը – ո՞նց, Ալևին բռնենք տփենք մինչև բաց թողնի՞, մարդը հաղթանակից հետո էլ շարունակում ա նվաստացնել։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։
Սահմանները հնարավորինս մեր օգտին գծելը – ո՞նց։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։
Արցախի մշակութային արժեքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվելը – ո՞նց։ ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՈներին լացելը չի օգնում, վկա Ջուղայի խաչքարերը։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։ 




> Հենց էդ բարդակը Նիկոլի ստեղծած միֆերից ա։ Բանակն ունեցել ա խնդիրներ, բայց հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ավելի շուտ Ադրբեջանը չի հարձակվել կամ ինչու՞ ա 2016-ը չորս օրով սահմանափակվել։ Հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչու ա Նիկոլը չկրակող ինքնաթիռներ առել։


Հարձակվել ա էն ժամանակ, երբ մտածել ա որ պատրաստ ա ու մարսելու ա։ Ինչպես նկատել ես միջազգային հանրությունը միայն խորը մտահոգվեց։ 
Ինչի 2016–ին կանգնեց Նիկոլը մի քանի անգամ ասեց։ ՈՒ քանի որ Սերժիկը չի հերքել, կարող ենք ընդունել որ ճիշտ ա ասում։ Եթե չես լսել, կանգնել ա, որովհետև Սերժը բանավոր խոստացել ա 7 շրջանները տա։ 
Իսկ հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչի ա Մովսես Հակոբյանը, Սերժիկի վախտով առել չաշխատող РЭБ համակարգեր 42 միլիոն դոլարով։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020), Վիշապ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո գործն ա տենց կարծելը։ Այ ստեղ դու ես լրիվ denial-ի մեջ ու հանուն Նիկոլին ջրից չոր հանելու պատրաստ ես հավատալ ամեն ինչի։ Բայց էս ամենը կետ առ կետ կանխատեսվել ա շատ խելացի վերլուծաբանների կողմից՝ համադրելով Թուրքիայում իրավիճակը, Ադրբեջանում իրավիճակը ու Հայաստանի՝ արտաքին քաղաքական խայտառակ վատ խաղերը, կանխատեսվել ու զգուշացվել ա, լսող չի էղել։ Երևի մենակ Շուշիի կորուստը չի կանխատեսվել, էն էլ նույնիսկ ամենապեսիմիստ վերլուծաբանը չէր սպասում, որ էս աստիճանի վատ կլինի։ Հիմա էլ կանխատեսվում ա, որ մոտ ապագայում Թուրքիան ա հարձակվելու, էլի լսող չկա։


Նիկոլին ջրից չոր հանելու համար ես ոչ մի, ուշադրություն` ՈՉ ՄԻ շարժառիթ չունեմ, ու առանձնապես մի հիացած էլ չեմ Նիկոլով։ Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ կոնկրետ էս վերջին իշխանությունից վառված ահագին մարդիկ կան, որ էս ամեն ինչինն նայում են իրենց պաշտոնները վերականգնելու, կամ ունեցած պատիժներն ու տուգանքները փոզմիշ անելու պրիզմայով։ Այսինքն, նեղանձնական շահը էս պահին էլ երևում է բազմաթիվ մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև իմ որոշ ազգակիցների «հայրենասիրական» զեղումների մեջ։

----------

Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտ ես, Ալիևը հարմար պահը բաց չէր թողնելու։ Բայց ԱՄՆ ընտրությունները միֆ ա, սա ԱՄՆ-ի հետ համաձայնեցված ու ԱՄՆ-ի կամքով եղած պատերազմ ա՝ Թրամփ, թե Բայդեն, դե ֆլան-ֆստան։ Ալիևի համար հարմար պահ էր էն առումով, որ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի հետ էնքան էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ չի, հետևաբար ռուսական ու իրանական օգնություն ոչ մի պարագայում չէր լինելու, Թուրքիան էլ պատրաստ էր։ Նույնիսկ էդ պարագայում զեկուցվել ա ՀՀ ղեկավարությանը հենց ԱԹՍ-ների ու անհրաժեշտ ռազմական տեխնիկա ձեռք բերելու մասին։ Չի արվել։ Եթե Ալիևն իմանար, որ հարձակվելով Ռուսաստանն էլ ա մեջ ընկնելու՝ ռիսկ չէր անի ընդհանրապես։ Իսկ Ռուսաստանին ձեռք տալի՞ս էր Ադրբեջանի հարձակվելը։ Չէ՛, որտև իրանց ընդլայնվելը նշանակում ա Թուրքիայի, հետևաբար ՆԱՏՕ-ի ընդլայնվել։ Հետևաբար ռուս խաղաղապահները մեզ պարտադրվեցին, որտև Ռուսաստանը, բնականաբար, պիտի մի բան ստանար, բայց նաև որտև ուղղակի էլ ուրիշ ելք չէր մնացել։ 
> 
> Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքի մասին իսկապես դեռ լիքը բաներ են բացահայտվելու, որովհետև լիքը տարօրինակ բաներ են կատարվել։ Բայց մենակ ներկայիս իշխանությունների գնալուց հետո։


Համաձայն եմ, որ Ռուսաստանին ձեռ չէր տալիս Ադրբեջանի հարձակվելն ու Հայաստանի պարտվելն ու Թուրքական ազդեցության էքսպանսիան, բայց Ռուսաստանը արդեն պարտվել էր Թուրքիային Սիրիայում ու Ղարաբաղում խցկվելը Ռուսների մոտ ճիգերով է ստացվել։ Թուրքիայի համար սա հարմար մասկիրովկա է մնացած աշխարհին ցույց տալու, թե տեսեք իբր բալանս կա տարածաշրջանում ի դեմս ռուսական հակակշռի, ու վստահ եմ իրենց էս ստատուսը ժամանակավոր են համարում ավելի ընդլայնվելու հեռանկարներով։ Նահանգերի ընտրությունների կարևորությունն էլ ա վիճարկելի, բայց ամեն դեպքում լրացուցիչ գրավական էր, որ ամերիկացիք էս հարցի մեջ խցկվելու հարմար ժամանակ չունեն։ 
Բնականաաբար պատերազմի ժամանակ տեղի են ունեցել անկառավարելի ու տարօրինակ քայլեր, բայց ես առանձնապես դրանք չէի պայմանավորի ինչ–որ հատուկ դավադրությունների սցենարներով, պատճառը ինչպես միշտ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի ու պատրաստվածության ցածր մակարդակն է եղել ու մեր սեփական հիմարությունները։ Էդ բոլոր մեղքերն ու խնդիրները վերագրել Փաշինյանին դասական փարիսեցիություն ա։

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բա դիմի *Quyr Qery*-ի ասածի կապակցությամբ, եղբայր...


Ի պաշտոնե խնդրելս էլ էր միջամտության մի եղանակ, Լիոն ջան:

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթականը ասում ա քեզ չեմ ասում, բայց սենց մտածողները անաստված սրբապիղծ են, այսինքն կոնկրետ ինձ չի ասում, բայց իմ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդկանց ասում ա։


Օքեյ, փաստորեն «անցած լինի»-ն էդքան էլ անցած չէր..

Իմ ասածը մոտավոր սենց էր.
«Նիուժելի մենք էդքան անաստված ու սրբապիղծ ենք, որ զոհերի արյունը դեռ չսառած՝ արդեն էդ արյան գնով «վաստակած» տնտեսական շահերն ենք ակնկալում»:

Էս վերացական խոսքս կարելի էր համարել զարմանք, հիասթափություն, հռետորական հարց, սխալի հուշում վերջիվերջո..
Բայց որպես անձնական վիրավորանք դա ընդունելու համար մեծ ցանկություն էր անհրաժեշտ՝ դա հենց էդ լույսի ներքո տեսնելու..
Ըստ իս էլի..

Հատկապես, եթե հենց ասվածի հաջորդ նախադասությամբ ու հետագա քննարկման ընթացքում՝ էդ թվում նաև անձնական նամակագրությամբ, մի քանի անգամ շեշտեցի, որ կոնկրետ ոչ ոքի ու հատկապես քո անձը ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել:

Բայց եթե դու պատրաստում ես նաև հաջորդիվ շարունակել էդ ասածս մատի փաթաթան դարձնել, ապա ես կփորձեմ այլևս չանդրադառնալ դրան:

----------


## Overdose

> ... մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում...


 @Lion ջան, էս մասով ինչ որ նախնական վերլուծություն, ամփոփում կա? 




> ...նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական...


Ապեր, նախկինների վերադարձը շա՞տ սարսափելի ա քո համար։ Ի վերջո, Նիկոլական մուտիլովկեքը որ հանես, իրո՞ք նախկինները էդքան սարսափելի բոբո են, որ իրանց վերադարձը տենց կատեգորիկ անցանկալի ա։ 

Իմ տպավորությամբ, նախկինները սովորական կառավարիչներ են եղել իրանց լավ ու վատ կողմերով, լիքը սխալ են ունեցել, բայց եւ լիքը առաջընթաց են ապահովել երկրի համար։ Անձամբ ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Քոչո ձյան հետ գար։





> Խաղաղ համակեցությո՞ւն... հարևանների հե՞տ - ապեր, դու նայել ե՞ս են վիդոները, որտեղ ադրբեջանցիք հայեր են մորթում, թե չես նայել, հղումները տամ, նայիր, բայց զգույշ, քո ասած փսիխոզը կարա մոտդ սկսվի...


Կարամ գրազ գամ, որ էդ փսիխոզը կսկսվի զուտ դաժանության մոմենտով, այլ ոչ թե ազգային նվաստացման զգացմամբ պայմանավորված։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նիկոլը իրա լիքը թերացումներով հանդերձ մի բան շատ լավ կազմակերպել էր։
Ընտրություններ։ Էն, ինչը նախորդները միշտ քաքմեջ են արել։
Ու ինքը պտի հաջորդն էլ կազմակերպի, նոր գնա։
Ցավոք հիմա արդեն ուժայիններն իրան նենց չեն ենթարկվում, ոնց որ նախորդ ընտրություններին, ու էս անգամ շատ դժվար ա լինելու։




> Ապեր, նախկինների վերադարձը շա՞տ սարսափելի ա քո համար։ Ի վերջո, Նիկոլական մուտիլովկեքը որ հանես, իրո՞ք նախկինները էդքան սարսափելի բոբո են, որ իրանց վերադարձը տենց կատեգորիկ անցանկալի ա։ 
> 
> Իմ տպավորությամբ, նախկինները սովորական կառավարիչներ են եղել իրանց լավ ու վատ կողմերով, լիքը սխալ են ունեցել, բայց եւ լիքը առաջընթաց են ապահովել երկրի համար։ Անձամբ ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Քոչո ձյան հետ գար։
> 
> Կարամ գրազ գամ, որ էդ փսիխոզը կսկսվի զուտ դաժանության մոմենտով, այլ ոչ թե ազգային նվաստացման զգացմամբ պայմանավորված։


Հա, նախկինները շատ վատն են եղել։ Ոչ թե սովորական կառավարիչ, այլ մարդիկ, որոնք սաղ պետական համակարգը քաքմեջ արին, ոչ մի ապարատ չէր աշխատում օրենքով։
Երեխուն հաշմանդամություն ես ուզում հանես, պտի փող տաս, ՃՈ-ն որպեսզի աշխատի, պտի փող տաս, ու սենց ցանկացած բնագավառում։

Նիկոլն էկավ, ասեց էլ փող չի լինելու, իսկ թե տեղն ինչ ա լինելու, չասեց։ Հա հաշմանադամությունն առանց փող, առանց կեղտ բռնելու տվեցին, բայց ՃՈ-ն ու ընդհանրապես ուժայինները էշացան մնացին։
Վերևից հրաման տվող չկա, պտի արդեն օրենքով աշխատեն, օրենք էլ չգիտեն։
Իրանց ղեկավարը (ոստիկանապետը) պտի սաղին հաներ, ուղարկեր տներով, տեղը նորմալ մարդկանց բերեր, մի բայց մի անասուն էլ իրանց ղեկավարն էր, որը փողոցի պոռնոն արդարացնում էր «տուն են պահում» բարբաջանքով։
Ես վերջին տարիներին «Գրին քարտի» չէի դիմում։
Եթե Նիկոլը կարացավ նախորդների վերադարձը կանխել, էլի չեմ դիմի, ու կփորձեմ մասնակցել երկիրը ոտքի կանգնացնելու շատ դժվար գործին։
Բայց եթե նախկիններն եկան, հաստատ համ «գրին քարտին» կմասնակցեմ, համ այլ ձևեր կփնտրեմ գնալու։
Որտև նրանց հետ ինչքան աշխատել եմ, հերիք ա։ Լիքը արժանի մարդկանց հետ եմ աշխատել, բայց էդ համակարգը պետություն չէր։

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020), Sky (10.12.2020), Արէա (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> @Lion ջան, էս մասով ինչ որ նախնական վերլուծություն, ամփոփում կա?


Շաաատ նախնական՝ այո: Խնդիրը նաև ռազմական գաղտնիքի տարր ունի իր մեջ, այնպես որ ով էլ ինչ ասի, գնահատական է, իսկ իրականությունը գիտեն միայն համապատասխան պաշտոնյաներ:




> Ապեր, նախկինների վերադարձը շա՞տ սարսափելի ա քո համար։ Ի վերջո, Նիկոլական մուտիլովկեքը որ հանես, իրո՞ք նախկինները էդքան սարսափելի բոբո են, որ իրանց վերադարձը տենց կատեգորիկ անցանկալի ա։


Ոչ, սարսափելի չէ: Իրենց թերություններով հանդերձ՝ ներկայիս իշխանություններից վատ չեն լինի: Ցավս ուղղակի նրանում է, որ ժողովրդավարական ձեռքբերումները, հնարավոր է, արժեզրկվեն:




> Իմ տպավորությամբ, նախկինները սովորական կառավարիչներ են եղել իրանց լավ ու վատ կողմերով, լիքը սխալ են ունեցել, բայց եւ լիքը առաջընթաց են ապահովել երկրի համար։ Անձամբ ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Քոչո ձյան հետ գար։


Մեծ հաշվով՝ այո:




> Կարամ գրազ գամ, որ էդ փսիխոզը կսկսվի զուտ դաժանության մոմենտով, այլ ոչ թե ազգային նվաստացման զգացմամբ պայմանավորված։


Իսկ ոմանք էլ իրենց թուրք եղբայրներին փրկելու համար կսկսեն պնդել, թե... դեեեե, հայերն էլ են արել...




> Նիկոլը իրա լիքը թերացումներով հանդերձ մի բան շատ լավ կազմակերպել էր։
> Ընտրություններ։ Էն, ինչը նախորդները միշտ քաքմեջ են արել։
> Ու ինքը պտի հաջորդն էլ կազմակերպի, նոր գնա։
> Ցավոք հիմա արդեն ուժայիններն իրան նենց չեն ենթարկվում, ոնց որ նախորդ ընտրություններին, ու էս անգամ շատ դժվար ա լինելու։


Տես, ապեր, նույն սխալն ես անում, ինչ Նիկոլը: Ըստ իս՝ պետք է համակարգ ստեղծվի, որ, անկախ Նիկոլից կամ որևէ ուժայինից, ընտրությունը չկեղծվի, սա է: Փոխարենը դու աննական գործոնն ես դնում՝ ուժայիններն իրեն չեն ենթարկվում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տես, ապեր, նույն սխալն ես անում, ինչ Նիկոլը: Ըստ իս՝ պետք է համակարգ ստեղծվի, որ, անկախ Նիկոլից կամ որևէ ուժայինից, ընտրությունը չկեղծվի, սա է: Փոխարենը դու աննական գործոնն ես դնում՝ ուժայիններն իրեն չեն ենթարկվում:


Ինքը վերջին 25 տարվա առաջին ղեկավարն ա, որը կազմակերպել ա նորմալ ընտրություն։
Պարզ ա որ պտի անձնականացնեմ։ Չեմ կարա ասեմ «չեն ենթարկվում երկրի առաջին դեմքին»։ Անձամբ իրան չեն ենթարկվում։

Իսկ որ պետք ա ստեղծվեր համակարգ, սաղ գրառմանս իմաստն էր։
Որ հին, կաշառակերական համակարգը կանգնեցրեց, իսկ նորը չստեղծեց։

----------


## Lion

Թե բա Սահմանադրական դատարանի ճգնաժամը լուծված է, ըհը - Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի հարցով դիմումը մերժվեց:

Հակահեղափոխական դիշովկեք են, պետք է... կրկին փակել ՍԴ դռները, փակեեեելլլ...

----------


## Overdose

> Ինքը վերջին 25 տարվա առաջին ղեկավարն ա, որը կազմակերպել ա նորմալ ընտրություն։


Ազգակից ջան, իսկ եթե էսպիսի միտք ասեմ ո՞նց կընդունես։

2018թ-ի էյֆորիայի ֆոնին պարզ էր որ Նիկոլը շատ ձայներ ա հավաքելու, եւ Նիկոլի համար պետք չէր ընտրություն կեղծել, այսինքն ընտրություն կեղծելու մոտիվացիան չկար։ Դրա համար էլ չկեղծվեց։

Հիմա, երբ դավաճանը չունի տենց լայն աջակցություն, ու ռիսկ կա խորհրադարն չանցնելու, հետեւաբար կեղծելու շարժառիթը կա ու եթե իրա վարչապետության օրոք ընտրություն կազմակերպվի, հաշվի առնելով իրա սրիկայության, մուտիլովչիկության ու ցածրության աստիճանը, բացառված չի որ ընտրությունները կկեղծվեն հօգուտ նրա։ Ճիշտ ա, հետո կասի որ ժողովուրդն ա պահանջել որ կեղծի, ինքն էլ կեղծել ա, բայց մեկա կեղծիքը մնում ա կեղծիք։

Ձեր գարձիքը?

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Շաաատ նախնական՝ այո: Խնդիրը նաև ռազմական գաղտնիքի տարր ունի իր մեջ, այնպես որ ով էլ ինչ ասի, գնահատական է, իսկ իրականությունը գիտեն միայն համապատասխան պաշտոնյաներ:


Եղբայր ջան, կխնդրեմ էս մասով եթե լինկ կա, տաս ծանոթանամ, եթե չէ՝ հնարավորության դեպքում թույլատրելիի սահմաններում քո պատկերացումները շարադրես

----------


## Արէա

> Լավ էլի, ապեր, հետին թվով իմաստուն մի եղիր, էլի: Էդ ոնց որ մեկը մեքենա գնի, մյուսն ասի՝ մի օր վթարի կենթարկվես, մեքենայի տերը 20 տարի վարի մեքենան, հետո վթարի ենթարկվի, էն մեկն էլ ասի՝ բա որ ասում էի՞: Չի կարելի, ապեր, արդար չի:


Չէ, ապեր, էդ ոնց որ մեկը ձմռանը, սառույցի վրա մաշված, ամառային անվադողերով մեքենա քշի, ասես վթարի ես ենթարկվելու, չլսի, վթարվի, ասես բա որ ասում էի, ասի հետին թվով իմաստուն մի եղի, արդար չի, կարող ա չվթարվեի։

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա ջան էդ որ ասում ես «գնանք խաղաղության» խնդրում եմ կմանրամասնես էդ ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք սահմանները բացել, առևտուր, երկաթգիծ օկ եմ, բայց հրաժարվել Արցախի ինքնորոշման իրավունքից մինիմում ԼՂԻՄ–ի սահմաններով պատրաստ չեմ։


Ի՞նչ իմանամ, Ներսես ջան, դրա համար քննարկում ա պետք սկսել, որը չկա, ու չի էլ երևում որ լինելու ա, որովհետև լռեցնում են բոլորին, ով համարձակվում ա էս թեմայով խոսել։
3 տարի առաջ էլ ես էլ պատրաստ չէի Արցախի ինքնորոշումից հրաժարվել, որովհետև ռեալ հնարավորություն կար պահել, թեկուզ Լավրովի պլանով, միջազգային խաղաղապահների երաշխավորմամբ անվերջ ձգելով ստատուս քվոն, բայց արդեն խաղաղության, ու թշնամանքի նվազման պայմաններում։
Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա հնարավոր անել, որովհետև աղետի ենք բախվել, կորցրել ենք էն, ինչ կարող էինք պահել, ու խաղաղություն ունենալ։ Չգիտեմ ինչ կարելի ա նել հիմա, բայց շարունակել նույն ոգով, նշանակում ա վտանգի տակ դնել արդեն Հայաստանը։

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ազգակից ջան, իսկ եթե էսպիսի միտք ասեմ ո՞նց կընդունես։
> 
> 2018թ-ի էյֆորիայի ֆոնին պարզ էր որ Նիկոլը շատ ձայներ ա հավաքելու, եւ Նիկոլի համար պետք չէր ընտրություն կեղծել, այսինքն ընտրություն կեղծելու մոտիվացիան չկար։ Դրա համար էլ չկեղծվեց։
> 
> Հիմա, երբ դավաճանը չունի տենց լայն աջակցություն, ու ռիսկ կա խորհրադարն չանցնելու, հետեւաբար կեղծելու շարժառիթը կա ու եթե իրա վարչապետության օրոք ընտրություն կազմակերպվի, հաշվի առնելով իրա սրիկայության, մուտիլովչիկության ու ցածրության աստիճանը, բացառված չի որ ընտրությունները կկեղծվեն հօգուտ նրա։ Ճիշտ ա, հետո կասի որ ժողովուրդն ա պահանջել որ կեղծի, ինքն էլ կեղծել ա, բայց մեկա կեղծիքը մնում ա կեղծիք։
> 
> Ձեր գարձիքը?


Ես իրան նույն մակարդակի վրա չեմ դնում ինչ Քոչին ու Սերժին։ Ու հակված եմ մտածել, որ ինչքան էլ ուզենա մնա, նույն քայլերին չի դիմի։
Բայց որ համ իրա թիմից են փորձելու կեղծել, համ փորձառու նախկինները, իմ համար փաստ ա։ Ու իրանից պահանջվում ա հենց դրա դեմն առնել, ու ևս մի անգամ նորմալ ընտրություն կազմակերպել։

----------


## Արէա

> Օքեյ, փաստորեն «անցած լինի»-ն էդքան էլ անցած չէր..
> 
> Իմ ասածը մոտավոր սենց էր.
> «Նիուժելի մենք էդքան անաստված ու սրբապիղծ ենք, որ զոհերի արյունը դեռ չսառած՝ արդեն էդ արյան գնով «վաստակած» տնտեսական շահերն ենք ակնկալում»:
> 
> Էս վերացական խոսքս կարելի էր համարել զարմանք, հիասթափություն, հռետորական հարց, սխալի հուշում վերջիվերջո..
> Բայց որպես անձնական վիրավորանք դա ընդունելու համար մեծ ցանկություն էր անհրաժեշտ՝ դա հենց էդ լույսի ներքո տեսնելու..
> Ըստ իս էլի..
> 
> ...


Անցած էր, Գաղթական ջան, կներես, գրելուց ամեն կերպ փորձում էի շեշետել, որ հենց ինձ չես ի նկատի ունեցել։
Բայց ախր կա էդ շեշտված վատ, վիրավորական վերաբերմունքը բոլոր, քիչ թե շատ տարբեր կարծիք ունեցողների նկատմամբ, ու ուզում էի խոսել դրա մասին։
Բայց իրոք, չարժի էլ շարունակել էդ թեման, ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե մեր նամակագրությունից հետո անզգուշություն եմ ունեցել վիրավորել քեզ։

----------

Գաղթական (09.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Ես իրան նույն մակարդակի վրա չեմ դնում ինչ Քոչին ու Սերժին։ Ու հակված եմ մտածել, որ ինչքան էլ ուզենա մնա, նույն քայլերին չի դիմի։
> Բայց որ համ իրա թիմից են փորձելու կեղծել, համ փորձառու նախկինները, իմ համար փաստ ա։ Ու իրանից պահանջվում ա հենց դրա դեմն առնել, ու ևս մի անգամ նորմալ ընտրություն կազմակերպել։


Դու ուղղակի սիրում ես էդ մարդուն։ Ու էդ էնքան իռացիոնալ սեր ա, որ չնկատելու ես տալիս լիքը ակնհայտ բաներ*։ Թե ինչ ակնհայտ բաներ, երեւի իմաստ չունի ասելու, մեկա չես ընդունի։ Confirmation bias-ի ընտիր օրինակ ա էս քննարկումը։

Ես դաժե մտածում եմ, որ քո պատկերացման մեջ Նիկոլը Արցախը просрать չի արել։ Ամեն դեպքում Քելբաջարի կողմեր չգնաս, վտանգավոր ա արդեն

*մի քանի գրառում վերեւ StrangeLittleGirl-ը շատ լավ թվարկել էր

----------

Lion (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Եղբայր ջան, կխնդրեմ էս մասով եթե լինկ կա, տաս ծանոթանամ, եթե չէ՝ հնարավորության դեպքում թույլատրելիի սահմաններում քո պատկերացումները շարադրես


Լինկ չկա, կան կարծիքներ՝ հաճախ բանավոր: Ես այժմ չեմ մանրամասնի իմ կարծիքը, քանի որ ինֆորմացիան դեռ հատվածական է, ես էլ վատ... ֆորմի մեջ եմ, բայց մյուս տարի արդեն ձմռան վերջերից ես պատրաստվում եմ սկսել խոսել այս ամենի մասին: Լայն իմաստով՝ այս ամենի: Այդ ժամանակ էլ գուցե վերադառնանք այս հարցին:

----------

Overdose (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ի՞նչ իմանամ, Ներսես ջան, դրա համար քննարկում ա պետք սկսել, որը չկա, ու չի էլ երևում որ լինելու ա, որովհետև լռեցնում են բոլորին, ով համարձակվում ա էս թեմայով խոսել։
> 3 տարի առաջ էլ ես էլ պատրաստ չէի Արցախի ինքնորոշումից հրաժարվել, որովհետև ռեալ հնարավորություն կար պահել, թեկուզ Լավրովի պլանով, միջազգային խաղաղապահների երաշխավորմամբ անվերջ ձգելով ստատուս քվոն, բայց արդեն խաղաղության, ու թշնամանքի նվազման պայմաններում։
> Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա հնարավոր անել, որովհետև աղետի ենք բախվել, կորցրել ենք էն, ինչ կարող էինք պահել, ու խաղաղություն ունենալ։ Չգիտեմ ինչ կարելի ա նել հիմա, բայց շարունակել նույն ոգով, նշանակում ա վտանգի տակ դնել արդեն Հայաստանը։


Էս տղեն ոնց որ Զանգեզուրն է, հա՞, ակնարկում - տանք, չէ՞, *Արէա* ջան, զատո ՀՀ մնացած հատվածում, քո ասածի պես, լավ կապրենք...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու ուղղակի սիրում ես էդ մարդուն։ Ու էդ էնքան իռացիոնալ սեր ա, որ չնկատելու ես տալիս լիքը ակնհայտ բաներ*։ Թե ինչ ակնհայտ բաներ, երեւի իմաստ չունի ասելու, մեկա չես ընդունի։ Confirmation bias-ի ընտիր օրինակ ա էս քննարկումը։
> 
> Ես դաժե մտածում եմ, որ քո պատկերացման մեջ Նիկոլը Արցախը просрать չի արել։ Ամեն դեպքում Քելբաջարի կողմեր չգնաս, վտանգավոր ա արդեն
> 
> *մի քանի գրառում վերեւ StrangeLittleGirl-ը շատ լավ թվարկել էր


2002-2004-ին ախպորս ընտեղ ա ծառայել, ու պատմածը հերիք էր, որ երբեք ցանկություն չլիներ գնալ  :Wink: 

Կապիտուլյացիայից հետո մի քանի հոգի էլ պատմեցին ավելի թարմ դեպքեր, հաստատելով արդեն լսածս։

Հ.Գ.
Նիկոլը նախորդների սարքած դագաղի վրա վերջին մեխերն ա խփել, ու մի հատ էլ սիրուն ստորագրել ա։
Բայց մասնագետները լավ են ճանաչում դագաղը սարքողի ձեռագիրը  :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

> Էս տղեն ոնց որ Զանգեզուրն է, հա՞, ակնարկում - տանք, չէ՞, *Արէա* ջան, զատո ՀՀ մնացած հատվածում, քո ասածի պես, լավ կապրենք...


Հա, տվեք Լիոն ջան, լրիվ ըմբռնել ես ասածիս իմաստը, ապրես։

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, *Աթեիստ*, Նիկոլն ու նախկինները նույնչափ վատն են՝ առնվազն, դե, մեկը դագաղն է սարքել, մյուսը մեխերն է խփել...




> Հա, տվեք Լիոն ջան, լրիվ ըմբռնել ես ասածիս իմաստը, ապրես։


Ասածդ սկզբունքորեն դա էր, ուղղակի այնտեղ Արցախ էր, այստեղ՝ Սյունիք: Ու 30 տարի հետո դու կամ քեզ պես մեկը կասի՝ է ասինք տվեք Սյունիքը, մեկ է, պահել չէինք կարողանալու, փոխարենն այս պահին Հայաստանը լավ կապրեր...

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Ասածդ սկզբունքորեն դա էր, ուղղակի այնտեղ Արցախ էր, այստեղ՝ Սյունիք: Ու 30 տարի հետո դու կամ քեզ պես մեկը կասի՝ է ասինք տվեք Սյունիքը, մեկ է, պահել չէինք կարողանալու, փոխարենն այս պահին Հայաստանը լավ կապրեր...


Լիոն, ախպոր պես թարգի, եթե մտածում ես ես Հայաստանը ավելի պակաս եմ սիրում, քան դու, սխալվում ես։ Ես ինձ ու իմ ընտանիքը չեմ պատկերացնում ոչ մի տեղ ապրելուց, բացի Հայաստանից, էդ քամահրական տոնդ, իբր դու ավելի շատ ես հասկանում, թարգի։ Ոչ ոք Սյունիքը չի գրավելու, ոչ ոք Հայաստանի վրա չի հարձակվելու, վերջ տվեք էս հիմար նյութերը պեղել ու տարածել։ Ես էլ եմ տեսնում դրանք, ու թքած ունեմ դրանց վրա էլ, դրանց հեղինակների դալբայոբության աստիճանի վրա էլ։
Եթե դուք Ջաբրայիլի ու Սյունիքի տարբերությունը չեք հասկանում, ես մեղավոր չեմ։ Էդ տրամաբանությամբ դուք Կարսի, կամ Ջավախքի ու Սյունիքի տարբերությունն էլ չեք հասկանա, ու հենց մի փոքր մեջքներս ուղղենք, նոր ավանտյուրա կհրահրեք, ու էլի մի 50 տարով կկասեցնեք երկրի հնարավոր զարգացումն ու լուրջ անվտանգային խնդիրներ կստեղծեք բոլորիս համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Պարզ է - ոչ, իմ համար Ջաբրայիլի և Գորիսի մեջ բովանդակային տարբերություն չկա՝ իմ Հայրենիքն է, ընդամենը միայն առաջինը ժամանակավորապես օկուպացված է: Ինձ համար նաև պարզ է, որ թուրքի հետ խաղաղ ապրել չի լինի, սկզբունքորեն հնարավոր չէ: Քո կարծիքը հասկացա՝ չեմ կիսում այն, բայց նաև չեմ պարտադրում իմ կարծիքը:

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պարզ է - ոչ, իմ համար Ջաբրայիլի և Գորիսի մեջ բովանդակային տարբերություն չկա՝ իմ Հայրենիքին է, ընդամենը միայն առաջինը ժամանակավորապես օկուպացված է: Ինձ համար նաև պարզ է, որ թուրքի հետ խաղաղ ապրել չի լինի, սկզբունքորեն հնարավոր չէ: Քո կարծիքը հասկացա՝ չեմ կիսում այն, բայց նաև չեմ պարտադրում իմ կարծիքը:


Եթե վաղը ինչ որ բան լինի, ու ասենք սաղ Վրաստանը գրավենք, դա քո հայրենիքը չի լինի՞

----------


## Lion

Ոչ - Տիգրան Մեծի կայսրության տարածքի ոչ հայաստանյան մասը ևս իմ Հայրենիքը չէ:

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռազմագերիներին ու անհետ կորածներին շտապ վերադարձնելը – ո՞նց, Ալևին բռնենք տփենք մինչև բաց թողնի՞, մարդը հաղթանակից հետո էլ շարունակում ա նվաստացնել։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։


Ռազմագերիների հարցը եռակողմ համաձայնագրի մեջ ա, այսինքն կարելի ա առնվազն պահանջել, որ էդ կետը կատարեն։ Ներկայիս իշխանությունները պահանջե՞լ են, մենակ օդի մեջ ինչ-որ բոլորը բոլորի դիմաց։ Եռակողմ համաձայնագրի երրորդ կողմին խնդրե՞լ են, որ միջամտի ու ստիպի էդ կետի իրականացում։ Բացասական պատասխանի դեպքում ավելի կոշտ միջոցների դիմե՞լ են (օրինակ՝ ադրբեջանցի ռազմագերիներին կտտանքների ենթարկելը, որտև արդեն հերիք ա, ինչքան խելոք խաղացինք, ինչքան մեզ խելոքի տեղ ենք դնում, էնքան ավելի են գլխներիս նստում)




> Սահմանները հնարավորինս մեր օգտին գծելը – ո՞նց։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։
> Արցախի մշակութային արժեքների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվելը – ո՞նց։ ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՈներին լացելը չի օգնում, վկա Ջուղայի խաչքարերը։ Նիկոլի փոխարեն դու ես, քո գործողությունները։


Կարելի ա առնվազն բանակ ունենալ սահմանին։ Կարելի ա բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ ունենալ սահմանին։ Կարելի ա ԽՍՀՄ-ի սահմանների 88-ի համաձայնագիրը դեմ տալ, որը, ի դեպ, նույնը չի, ինչ GPS-ով։ Հաղթելը հաղթած, բայց չի նշանակում, որ էդ հաղթած պետությանը պիտի էն ամենը, ինչը իրանք չեն հաղթել, սիրուն նվիրես։ Ի դեպ, արդեն սկսել են մանրից Սյունիքն էլ պահանջել։ Էս իշխանությունները որ մնան, վաղը-մյուս օր Սյունիքն էլ են սկուտեղով մատուցելու։
Մշակութայինի պահով էլ ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՈ-ին դիմելն էլ ա քայլ։ Ինչու՞ պիտի ով ասես դիմի ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ին, բացի ՀՀ ղեկավարությունից։ Պետք ա սա լցնել մամուլ, լոբբի սկսել, պետք ա լցնել միջազգային գիտական շրջանակներ, որ արձնաագրվի մշակութային արժեքների հայկական լինելը։ Տեսնու՞մ ես ինչ արագությամբ ա Ադրբեջանն աշխատում, Դադիվանքն արդեն ուդիներինն ա, մինչ իշխանությունները պնդում էին, թե մեզ ա մնում։

Ու ես չեմ բացառում, որ էս գործողությունները կարան արդյունք չտան։ Բայց պետք ա փորձել։ Որովհետև եթե չփորձես, ձախողումը հարյուր տոկոսանոց ա լինելու։ Էս պահին նստած են իշխանություններ, որ ոչ մի բան չեն փորձում։ Ավելին՝ չեն ուզում, իրանց չի հուզում։ Միակ բանը, որ հուզում ա, իրանց աթոռն ա ու դավաճան կոչվելու վախը, իսկ էդ պատվավոր կոչումն արդեն բոլորը ստացել են։




> Հարձակվել ա էն ժամանակ, երբ մտածել ա որ պատրաստ ա ու մարսելու ա։ Ինչպես նկատել ես միջազգային հանրությունը միայն խորը մտահոգվեց։ 
> Ինչի 2016–ին կանգնեց Նիկոլը մի քանի անգամ ասեց։ ՈՒ քանի որ Սերժիկը չի հերքել, կարող ենք ընդունել որ ճիշտ ա ասում։ Եթե չես լսել, կանգնել ա, որովհետև Սերժը բանավոր խոստացել ա 7 շրջանները տա։ 
> Իսկ հարց չի՞ առաջանում ինչի ա Մովսես Հակոբյանը, Սերժիկի վախտով առել չաշխատող РЭБ համակարգեր 42 միլիոն դոլարով։


Բանավոր խոստանալը խայտառակ պարտվողական փաստաթուղթ չի։ Բանավորը կարա դիվանագիտություն լինի, կարա սուտ լինի, կարա ճիշտ լինի, բայց կոնկրետացումներով։ Փաստն էն ա, որ Սերժիկը զրո շրջան ա տվել, Նիկոլը՝ յոթ, հետն էլ բոնուս։ Կասես՝ Նիկոլն ուրիշ ճար չուներ, բայց ուներ, կարար շուտ կանգնացներ պատերազմը, էդ բոնուսը չտար, էդքան կյանք չկորեր, բայց չէ, նրա ուշքն ու միտքը դավաճան կոչվել-չկորվելն էր։ Ու էս որակի վարչապետը դեռ մնում ա։ Դուք չե՞ք հասկանում վտանգը, չե՞ք հասկանում հաջորդն ինչ ա լինելու, եթե մի քիչ էլ մնա։

Ու ի դեպ, Նիկոլ ցիտելն էլ էս իրավիճակում մի քիչ խնդալու ա։ Նույնիսկ ԼՏՊ-ն նպատակահարմար չի համարում իրա ասածները հաստատել կամ հերքել, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էս մասին ակումբում էլի եմ գրել, Բայդընը հայտարարել էր Մերձավոր Արևելքում Ամերիկայի ներկայության նվազեցման մտադրության մասին, հայկական ֆեյսբուքում ձախակողմյան պոստկոլոնիալ ինտելեկտուալ ցնծություն էր, ես էլ նեղվել էի, որ հստակ սիգնալ ա, որ Հայաստանի ճակատագիրը անցնում ա Ռուսաստանի և Թուրքիայի հոգածությանը: Իրանցի էն գեներալի սպանության հետ կապված էի գրել:


Շին, չգիտեմ, ԱՄՆ-ի՝ մերձավորարևելյան ներկայության նվազեցումը մեզ ոչ տաք ա, ոչ սառը։ Այսինքն, էն իմաստով, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էնտեղ լինի, թե չէ, մեկ ա կա Թուրքիան, որին ԱՄՆ-ն անուղղակիորեն պաշտպանում ա ու անուղղակի ամերիկյան ներկայություն ա։ Ու ԱՄՆ-ն ներկա լինի, թե չէ, մեկ ա իրանց շահերը մեր շահերին հակասում են։ Իրանք Թուրքիայի նման յուղոտ դաշնակիցն ու Ադրբեջանի նավթը չեն թողնի, մի բուռ Հայաստանի սատար կանգնեն։ Հետևաբար, ստեղ ահավոր կարևոր ա հստակեցնել մեր դաշնակիցներին ու շատ ամուր հարաբերություններ կառուցել՝ թե՜ Ռուսաստանի, թե՜ Իրանի հետ, դա մեր շահերից ա բխում, բխում ա նաև էդ երկու պետությունների շահերից։ Պետք չի որևէ մեկի «հույսին» մնալ, այլ կառուցել փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն։ Կոպիտ ասած՝ ԱՄՆ-ն մեզ թշնամի ա, անուղղակի թշնամի ա, որտև ինքը Թուրքիայի հետ ա, Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի դեմ։ Սեփական փորձից ու քրդերի փորձից դաս քաղած լինելով՝ երբե՜ք-երբե՜ք չպիտի ԱՄՆ-ի վրա հույս դնենք։

----------

Բարեկամ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

@Lion ու @Overdose Դուք հիշողության կորուստ ունե՞ք, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում։ 
Ես ծառայել եմ Ռոբի տարիներին, մի հատ պատրոն չեմ կրակել, պալիգոն չեմ գնացել։ ՈՒտելիքը զիբիլ, միսը էն կարգի վատը, որ շները հաճախ մի քանի օր սոված մնալուց հետո կարող ա ուտեին էդ «միսը» ․․․ ՈՒմ եմ ինչ պատմում չնայած։ 

Մի երկու հատ էլ լինկ տամ, չասեք էլի նենց երազ եմ տեսել 

https://www.facebook.com/armgeograph...02012806497090
https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...8&id=814418097

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.12.2020), Sky (10.12.2020), Varzor (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Արէա (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> @Lion ու @Overdose Դուք հիշողության կորուստ ունե՞ք, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում։ 
> Ես ծառայել եմ Ռոբի տարիներին, մի հատ պատրոն չեմ կրակել, պալիգոն չեմ գնացել։ ՈՒտելիքը զիբիլ, միսը էն կարգի վատը, որ շները հաճախ մի քանի օր սոված մնալուց հետո կարող ա ուտեին էդ «միսը» ․․․ ՈՒմ եմ ինչ պատմում չնայած։ 
> 
> Մի երկու հատ էլ լինկ տամ, չասեք էլի նենց երազ եմ տեսել 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/armgeograph...02012806497090
> https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...8&id=814418097


Ես Քոչարյանի տարիներին ՀՄՄ-ի (БМП) հրամանատար եմ եղել։
Երկու տարի դրա փոշիները սրբելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չենք արել, ոչ քշել ենք, ոչ կրակել, ոչ տեսական ինչ-որ բան ենք սովորել։
Հիմա, եթե էս պատերազմի ժամանակ ՀՄՄ-ի հրամանատար պետք լիներ, ու ինձ կանչեին, ես ի՞նչ էի անելու, մեքենայի մեջ խորովվելուց բացի։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.12.2020), Varzor (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես Քոչարյանի տարիներին ՀՄՄ-ի (БМП) հրամանատար եմ եղել։
> Երկու տարի դրա փոշիները սրբելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չենք արել, ոչ քշել ենք, ոչ կրակել, ոչ տեսական ինչ-որ բան ենք սովորել։
> Հիմա, եթե էս պատերազմի ժամանակ ՀՄՄ-ի հրամանատար պետք լիներ, ու ինձ կանչեին, ես ի՞նչ էի անելու, մեքենայի մեջ խորովվելուց բացի։


Լավ ես պրծել, բա որ ՈՒրալի վարորդ լինեիր, պահեստամասերը կարող ա դու առնեիր։
Իսկ էդ ՀՄՄ–դ երևի ոչ էլ խոդի էր ընկնում։ Բայց համոզված եմ թղթերով դու նենց պարապմունքներ ես արել, եսիմինչքան կրակել ես, դիզել, պահեստամասեր, սաղ փողերը խնամքով ամենայն մանրամասներով հաշված պետբյուջեից դուրս գրած ա եղել։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Արէա (09.12.2020), Գաղթական (09.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, չգիտեմ, ԱՄՆ-ի՝ մերձավորարևելյան ներկայության նվազեցումը մեզ ոչ տաք ա, ոչ սառը։ Այսինքն, էն իմաստով, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էնտեղ լինի, թե չէ, մեկ ա կա Թուրքիան, որին ԱՄՆ-ն անուղղակիորեն պաշտպանում ա ու անուղղակի ամերիկյան ներկայություն ա։ Ու ԱՄՆ-ն ներկա լինի, թե չէ, մեկ ա իրանց շահերը մեր շահերին հակասում են։ Իրանք Թուրքիայի նման յուղոտ դաշնակիցն ու Ադրբեջանի նավթը չեն թողնի, մի բուռ Հայաստանի սատար կանգնեն։ Հետևաբար, ստեղ ահավոր կարևոր ա հստակեցնել մեր դաշնակիցներին ու շատ ամուր հարաբերություններ կառուցել՝ թե՜ Ռուսաստանի, թե՜ Իրանի հետ, դա մեր շահերից ա բխում, բխում ա նաև էդ երկու պետությունների շահերից։ Պետք չի որևէ մեկի «հույսին» մնալ, այլ կառուցել փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն։ Կոպիտ ասած՝ ԱՄՆ-ն մեզ թշնամի ա, անուղղակի թշնամի ա, որտև ինքը Թուրքիայի հետ ա, Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի դեմ։ Սեփական փորձից ու քրդերի փորձից դաս քաղած լինելով՝ երբե՜ք-երբե՜ք չպիտի ԱՄՆ-ի վրա հույս դնենք։


Հա սաղ մեզ թշնամի են: Ռուսական պրոպագանդան էդ ուղղությամբ լավ ա աշխատում,  որ մեր միակ հույսը իրանք լինեն: Իրականում թերևս ԱՄՆ-ին իրոք մենք հետաքրքիր չենք, բայց թշնամին Թուրքիան ու Ռուսաստանը հավասարապես են, եթե իհարկե նման տերմինների կիրառումը ճիշտ ա, ոչ թե ինչ որ հեռավոր երկրներ: Փաստացի ու ցավոք ես ճիշտ դուրս եկա: Դու ասա չգիտեմ:

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ ես պրծել, բա որ ՈՒրալի վարորդ լինեիր, պահեստամասերը կարող ա դու առնեիր։
> Իսկ էդ ՀՄՄ–դ երևի ոչ էլ խոդի էր ընկնում։ Բայց համոզված եմ թղթերով դու նենց պարապմունքներ ես արել, եսիմինչքան կրակել ես, դիզել, պահեստամասեր, սաղ փողերը խնամքով ամենայն մանրամասներով հաշված պետբյուջեից դուրս գրած ա եղել։


Ես էլ եմ Քոչարյանի վաղտ ծառայել: Խնդիրները շատ շատ էին, գրել էլ եմ, կավելացնեմ որ օրինակ ընթացք էր լինում քաքելուց տեղ չունեինք,  զուգարանները քաքի մեջ կորած: Ինչը նշանակում ա, որ ուրիշների քաքի վրա քաքելու ընթացքները համարվում էր, որ տեղ կար: Բայց կրակել ենք: Ուրիշ բան որ հատուկ ուշադրություն չկար,  թե որքան լավ ես կրակում: Տասնյակներով տանկից եմ կրակել, լիքը ավտոմատից:

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արեա ջան էդ որ ասում ես «գնանք խաղաղության» խնդրում եմ կմանրամասնես էդ ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք սահմանները բացել, առևտուր, երկաթգիծ օկ եմ, բայց հրաժարվել Արցախի ինքնորոշման իրավունքից մինիմում ԼՂԻՄ–ի սահմաններով պատրաստ չեմ։


Եթե երկու կողմն էլ խաղաղություն են ուզում ու իրականում են դա ուզում՝ ոչ թե ձևի համար, ուրեմն ամենաառաջին քայլը՝ բոլոր գերիներին վերադարձնելուց ու նորերին բռնելը դադարեցնելուց հետո, պիտի լինի միջազգային հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը:

Խաղաղության կոչերով հանդես եկող (ու զուտ հենց էդ կոչերի մեջ մասնագիտացած) հազար տեսակ եվրոպական կազմակերպություն կա: Այ հենց իրանք էլ պիտի ֆինանսավորեն էդ հանձնաժողովին, որ հնարավորինս մաքսիմալ անկախ լինի:
Մեջն էլ ներառված կլինեն սակավ թվով հայ ու ազերի ու ավելի մեծ թվով միջազգային (ցանկալի է՝ հիմնականում եվրոպացի ու հեղինակավոր) ամենատարբեր մասնագետներ:
Ամեն կողմը թող նախօրոք ինչ-որ հարցերի սպեկտր դնի էդ հանձնաժողովի առջև, որն էլ՝ համակողմանի ու մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրություններից հետո, իր կարծիքը կհնչեցնի դրա վերաբերյալ:

Օրինակ՝ 
- Խոջալուի աղետն ու դրա իրական մեղավորների բացահայտումը,
- Մարաղայի աղետն ու դրա իրական մեղավորների բացահայտումը,
- տարածաշրջանում հայերի բնի՞կ թե՞ եկվոր լինելը, նրանց հնարավոր կապը ուրարտների հետ,
- տարածաշրջանում ազերիների բնի՞կ թե՞ եկվոր լինելը, նրանց հնարավոր կապը աղվանների հետ,
- «սարի աղջիկ»-ը, տոլման, դուդուկը, մնացածը հայկակա՞ն, թե՞ ազերի մշակութային էլեմենտներ են պարունակում. կամ գուցե ընդհանո՞ւր ինչ-որ արժեք են,
...էլի լիքը էս տիպի հարցեր..

Հասկանալի է, որ սրանց վերլուծությունն ու մասնագիտական հետաքննությունը կարող է երկար ձգվել ու որևէ հրապարակած կարծիք բավական ցավոտ լինել էս կամ էն կողմի համար:
Դրա համար կարելի է սկսել մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ հարցերից՝ ասենք սարի աղջիկն ու տոլման, հետո անցնել գերբարդ Խոջալուին, ընդ որում՝ յուրաքանչյուր հերթական կետին անդրադառնալ հընթացս ոչ թե պակետով վերջում:
Թույնի միանգամից մեծ չափաբաժնից տեղում մահանում են, եթե նախապես քիչ-քիչ պրոպորցիաներին սովորած չլինեն..

----------

Freeman (09.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա սաղ մեզ թշնամի են: Ռուսական պրոպագանդան էդ ուղղությամբ լավ ա աշխատում,  որ մեր միակ հույսը իրանք լինեն: Իրականում թերևս ԱՄՆ-ին իրոք մենք հետաքրքիր չենք, բայց թշնամին Թուրքիան ու Ռուսաստանը հավասարապես են, եթե իհարկե նման տերմինների կիրառումը ճիշտ ա, ոչ թե ինչ որ հեռավոր երկրներ: Փաստացի ու ցավոք ես ճիշտ դուրս եկա: Դու ասա չգիտեմ:


Շին, չէ, Ռուսաստանը թշնամի չի։ Ռուսաստանն ունի շահեր մեր տարածաշրջանում, որը մեր շահերի հետ խոշոր հաշվով համընկնում ա. նայի, իրանց պետք չի, որ Թուրքիան շատ թպրտա, որտև ինչքան իրանք առաջ գան, էնքան կնշանակի, որ ՆԱՏՕ-ն ա առաջ գալիս։ Դե պարզ ա հասկանալը, որ մեզ էլ ձեռնտու չի Թուրքիայի առաջխաղացումը։ Ուրեմն Ռուսաստանը կարա մեզ օգնելու միջոցով զսպի դա։ Բայց կարա դա անի, երբ Հայաստանն էլ Ռուսաստանի հետ ա համագործակցում, ոչ թե աչքն աջ ու ձախ ա անում դեպի արևմուտք։ Էս պատերազմը նաև դրա պատճառով էղավ, որ նոր իշխանությունները քայլ առ քայլ վատացրեցին Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները՝ դեպի արևմուտք ձգվելով։ Մի կողմից, Ռուսաստանը, հենց իր շահերից բխելով, չի ներում դեպի արևմուտք ձգված ցանկացած համեմատաբար փոքր պետության։ Մյուս կողմից, արևմուտքը փոքր պետությունները պոկում ա Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունից, բայց առաջնորդվում սեփական շահերով, հետևաբար պատերազմի ժամանակ մի երկու ստից մտահոգություն հայտնեց, քաշվեց մի կողմ, նայի տես Թուրքիայի սանկցիաների հարցն ինչքան են ձգձգում։ Հիմա մեր դեպքում էլ Ադրբեջանը Ռուսաստանի լուռ համաձայնությամբ հարձակվեց, բայց Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու չէր Թուրքիա-Ադրբեջանի հաղթանակը, ու դա փաստում ա ավելի վաղ ու մեզ ավելի ձեռնտու փաստաթղթերի գոյություն ունենալը։ Բայց Ռուսաստանին պետք էր մի հատ պատժել մեզ, որ հասկանայինք որը որից հետո ա, հետո էլ դե չէր կարա առանց որևէ բան շահելու դուրս գալ, էդ էլ խաղաղապահները դառան։ Արդյունքում՝ իշխանությունները փորձեցին Ռուսաստանից պոկվել ու դեպի արևմուտք թպրտացին, բայց վերջում ստացան ռուսական նենց ազդեցություն, որ անկախության տարիներից ի վեր չէր եղել։ 

Ռուսաստանը հրեշտակ չի, վտանգավոր ա։ Բայց բոլոր գերտերություններն են վտանգավոր, իսկ մենք առանց գերտերությունների հետ դաշնակցելու չենք կարա գոյություն ունենանք։ Ուրեմն պիտի ընտրենք էնպիսիք, որոնց շահերը մերին համապատասխանում ա։ Մեր աշխարհաքաղաքական դիրքից թելադրվում ա, որ էդ պետությունը Ռուսաստանն ա, նաև Իրանը։ Ուրեմն պետք ա համագործակցել ընդհանուր շահերի շրջանակում, ոչ թե ինքնիշխանություն-ինքնիշխանություն գոռալ, հետո էս օրը ընկնել, երբ դե ֆակտո Ռուսաստանի գաղութ ենք։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մասնագետներին լսելու շարքից։ Անժելա Էլիբեգովային վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել, ևս մեկ մասնագետ, որ կոնկրետ հարցեր ա բարձրացրել, էս անգամ կոնկրետ իշխանությունների դիվանագիտության շուրջ։ Ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի լսել, բանի տեղ չի դրել բարձրացված էս տիպի լիքը հարցերի։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), Աթեիստ (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Գիտե՞ս ինչն ա խնդիրը Բյուր, որ մենք նեղմիտ ղեկավարություն ունենք, որը փորձում ա սրանից-նրանից պոկվել ու սրան-նրան կցվել, թե երկրի գլխին կանգնածները, թե դրսերում ամբիոնից նոր ճվճվացողները: Մեկը մեկից տխմար են: Ոչ մեկն էլ թշնամի չի, կան շահեր, համաձայն եմ, բայց ես էդ բառը վերապահումով օգտագրծեցի, որովհետև դու ասացի ԱՄՆ-ը թշնամի ա: Էդպիսի մոտեցմամբ մենք դառնալու ենք Չեչնիայի պես մի նոր դիկտատուրա Ռուսաստանի կազմում, ժողովրդի արժեհամակարգային առումով բոլոր նախադրյալները ունենք, մնում ա ֆորմալացվի, ըստ էության հրապարակում հնչող կոչերը խոստանում են ֆորմալացնեն դա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020), Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտե՞ս ինչն ա խնդիրը Բյուր, որ մենք նեղմիտ ղեկավարություն ունենք, որը փորձում ա սրանից-նրանից պոկվել ու սրան-նրան կցվել, թե երկրի գլխին կանգնածները, թե դրսերում ամբիոնից նոր ճվճվացողները: Մեկը մեկից տխմար են: Ոչ մեկն էլ թշնամի չի, կան շահեր, համաձայն եմ, բայց ես էդ բառը վերապահումով օգտագրծեցի, որովհետև դու ասացի ԱՄՆ-ը թշնամի ա: Էդպիսի մոտեցմամբ մենք դառնալու ենք Չեչնիայի պես մի նոր դիկտատուրա Ռուսաստանի կազմում, ժողովրդի արժեհամակարգային առումով բոլոր նախադրյալները ունենք, մնում ա ֆորմալացվի, ըստ էության հրապարակում հնչող կոչերը խոստանում են ֆորմալացնեն դա:


Դե դրա համար ասեցի, որ ԱՄՆ-ն անուղղակի թշնամի ա, ուղղակի իրանց ու մեր շահերն էս պահին ու մոտ ապագայում չեն համընկնելու, պետք ա ձեռք քաշել իրանցից։ Մենք արդեն փաստացի Ռուսաստանի տակ ենք, ու՞ր ա մեր ինքնիշխան ղեկավարությունը։ Սաղ բանակցությունները Ռուսաստանն ա վարում, ՀՀ կողմից սկի ՀՀ սահման գծելուն չեն մասնակցում։ Էս էն գինն ա, որ վճարում ենք էս իշխանությունների մնալով։ Իրանք իրանց աթոռից չեն պոկվի, բայց Հայաստանը կսարքեն Ռուսաստանի մաս։

----------

Շինարար (09.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե դրա համար ասեցի, որ ԱՄՆ-ն անուղղակի թշնամի ա, ուղղակի իրանց ու մեր շահերն էս պահին ու մոտ ապագայում չեն համընկնելու, պետք ա ձեռք քաշել իրանցից։ Մենք արդեն փաստացի Ռուսաստանի տակ ենք, ու՞ր ա մեր ինքնիշխան ղեկավարությունը։ Սաղ բանակցությունները Ռուսաստանն ա վարում, ՀՀ կողմից սկի ՀՀ սահման գծելուն չեն մասնակցում։ Էս էն գինն ա, որ վճարում ենք էս իշխանությունների մնալով։ Իրանք իրանց աթոռից չեն պոկվի, բայց Հայաստանը կսարքեն Ռուսաստանի մաս։


Դե հա, սարքել են, բայց նաև էս պահին տարվող իշխանափոխության մասին խոսակցությունները էդ Ռուսաստանի մաս լինելը չեն էլ վիճարկում, ընդհակառակը հրապարակի ուժերը խոստանում են ավելի համառ պայքարել Ռուսատսանի շահերի համար, քան ինքը Ռուսաստանն ա պայքարում: Ըստ էության եթե ուշադիր լինես, կոչերը ուղղված են ավելի շուտ Ռուսաստանի իշխանություններին, քան ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին:

----------


## Lion

> @Lion ու @Overdose Դուք հիշողության կորուստ ունե՞ք, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում։ 
> Ես ծառայել եմ Ռոբի տարիներին, մի հատ պատրոն չեմ կրակել, պալիգոն չեմ գնացել։ ՈՒտելիքը զիբիլ, միսը էն կարգի վատը, որ շները հաճախ մի քանի օր սոված մնալուց հետո կարող ա ուտեին էդ «միսը» ․․․ ՈՒմ եմ ինչ պատմում չնայած։ 
> 
> Մի երկու հատ էլ լինկ տամ, չասեք էլի նենց երազ եմ տեսել 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/armgeograph...02012806497090
> https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...8&id=814418097


Եվ ի՞նչ - դա արդարացնում է Նիկոլի ձախողումները՞: Դա հիմք է՞, որ մենք ևս 2.5 տարի մնանք այս կեղտի մե՞ջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հա, սարքել են, բայց նաև էս պահին տարվող իշխանափոխության մասին խոսակցությունները էդ Ռուսաստանի մաս լինելը չեն էլ վիճարկում, ընդհակառակը հրապարակի ուժերը խոստանում են ավելի համառ պայքարել Ռուսատսանի շահերի համար, քան ինքը Ռուսաստանն ա պայքարում: Ըստ էության եթե ուշադիր լինես, կոչերը ուղղված են ավելի շուտ Ռուսաստանի իշխանություններին, քան ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին:


Դե ոնց հասկանում եմ, խոստանում են Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցային կապերի ամրապնդում, ինչը օքեյ ա։ Ու չեմ բացառում, որ Ռուսասանն էլ ուզենա, որ Հայաստանն ավելի ադեկվատ ղեկավարություն ունենա, որոնց հետ հնարավոր լինի աշխատել, հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը նաև Ռուսաստանի շահերից ա բխում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանի շահերից չի բխում։ Ուղղակի էդ շահերն էս պահին համընկնում են։ Բայց Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ մտնելու կամ այլ տեսակի ծայրահեղ ռուսամետ բաներ չեմ նկատում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եվ ի՞նչ - դա արդարացնում է Նիկոլի ձախողումները՞: Դա հիմք է՞, որ մենք ևս 2.5 տարի մնանք այս կեղտի մե՞ջ:


Եվ էն որ ամեն մեկը իրա արածի ու չարածի համար պիտի պատասխան տա։ Ոչ թե սաղ բարդել եք Նիկոլի վրա քավության նոխազ եք ման գալիս, որ հետո նույն կեղտի մեջ ապրենք: Աչքիդ մենակ 2.5 տարվա կեղտն ա գալիս, իսկ դրա նախորդած 20 տարվանը հեչ հա՞‎, քիչ էր էլի ա պետք։ Էդ ձեր սիրելիի թեթև ձեռքով Արցախի հարցը ինքնորոշման հարցից դարձավ տարածքային հարց։ Սաղ ինչքան ստրատեգիական բան կար ծախեց ռուսին կոպեկներով։ Մարդը կեղտից ա խոսում։ Հլը ասեք Նիկոլը հրաժարական տա, Կիրակոսը գա ասեմ հա, բայց ռոբը՞։

----------

Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Եվ էն որ ամեն մեկը իրա արածի ու չարածի համար պիտի պատասխան տա։ Ոչ թե սաղ բարդել եք Նիկոլի վրա քավության նոխազ եք ման գալիս, որ հետո նույն կեղտի մեջ ապրենք: Աչքիդ մենակ 2.5 տարվա կեղտն ա գալիս, իսկ դրա նախորդած 20 տարվանը հեչ հա՞‎, քիչ էր էլի ա պետք։ Էդ ձեր սիրելիի թեթև ձեռքով Արցախի հարցը ինքնորոշման հարցից դարձավ տարածքային հարց։ Սաղ ինչքան ստրատեգիական բան կար ծախեց ռուսին կոպեկներով։ Մարդը կեղտից ա խոսում։ Հլը ասեք Նիկոլը հրաժարական տա, Կիրակոսը գա ասեմ հա, բայց ռոբը՞։


Դե թող տա - Նիկոլը 2.5 տարի իշխանության էր, եթե նախկինների արարքներում խնդիր կար, թող պատասխանատվության կանչեր, այլ պարագայում թող չխոսի: Հարցն իրեն է վերաբերվում՝ 

_Հայրենիքի 25 տոկոսը չկա, մոտ 3500 հայ երիտասարդներ ընկան, մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր, ցեղասպանության վտանգ, Արցախը արդեն երևի թե մոտ ապագայում չի միանա ՀՀ-ին, ՀՀ-ի ինքնիշխանությունը հարցականի տակ է, արտագաղթի ալիք, տնտեսական կոլապս, մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում, բանակի, հասարակության բարոյալքում, անկախության, Արցախի գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ժողովրդավարության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ատելության աննախադեպ մթնոլորտ հասարակության ներսում, նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ 
հեռանկարներ..._

Սրա համար ինքը պիտի՞ պատասխան տա, թե՞ չէ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե թող տա - Նիկոլը 2.5 տարի իշխանության էր, եթե նախկինների արարքներում խնդիր կար, թող պատասխանատվության կանչեր, այլ պարագայում թող չխոսի: Հարցն իրեն է վերաբերվում՝ 
> 
> _Հայրենիքի 25 տոկոսը չկա, մոտ 3500 հայ երիտասարդներ ընկան, մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր, ցեղասպանության վտանգ, Արցախը արդեն երևի թե մոտ ապագայում չի միանա ՀՀ-ին, ՀՀ-ի ինքնիշխանությունը հարցականի տակ է, արտագաղթի ալիք, տնտեսական կոլապս, մոտ 4 միլիարդ դոլարի տեխնիկայի կորուստ բանակում, բանակի կազմալուծում, բանակի, հասարակության բարոյալքում, անկախության, Արցախի գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ժողովրդավարության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, ատելության աննախադեպ մթնոլորտ հասարակության ներսում, նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ 
> հեռանկարներ..._
> 
> Սրա համար ինքը պիտի՞ պատասխան տա, թե՞ չէ:


Դրա համար կտա։ Հաջորդ ընտրություններին, լինի հերթական թե արտահերթ։ Շատ տարօրինակ ա, որ «ընդդիմությունը» արտահերթ չի պահանջում, այլ պահանջում ա վարչապետի պաշտոնը մի տարով։ 

ՈՒ համ էլ կողմնորոշվի մի հատ համ ուզում ես ռոբը հետ գա, համ էլ «նախկինների վերադարձի շատ իրական տեսլական, կոռուպցիա, օլիգարխիա, մշուշոտ հեռանկարներ․․․»

Իսկ սրա համար ո՞վ պիտի պատասխան տա https://t.me/haywave/1974

----------

Աթեիստ (09.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլն իհարկե մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի:
Բայց ոչ մի ձև չեմ հավատում, թե դավաճան ա կամ ծախված:

Ոչ էլ Քոչն ու Սերժն էին դավաճան:
Քոչը զուտ անձնական շահը շատ ավելի վեր ա դասում պետականից:
Սերժն էլ ժառանգեց Քոչի սիստեմը, մի քիչ ավելցրեց, մի քիչ պակասացրեց, բայց պետականաշինության գործում շատ ավելի վնաս տվեց, քան օգուտ:

Նկկոլը պետականամետ ա:
Հայրենասեր ու արդարամիտ:
Բայց ինքը հմուտ ղեկավար չի:
ՈՒ, ինչը շատ կարևոր ա, ճարպկության ոչ մի նշույլ չունի:

Հիմա էլ վախենում ա իշխանությունը թողնի:
Համ մարդկայնորեն վախենում ա սեփական ընտանիքի անվտանգության համար, համ էլ հասկանում ա, որ տեղը հրապարակում հավաքվածներին զիջելով շատ ավելի շատ վնաս տված կլինի Հայոց պետականությանը:

Բայց ինքը պիտի հեռանա երկրի ղեկավարի պաշտոնից:
Հիմա չէ՝ մի կես տարի հետո:
Բայց էլի ճարպիկ դիվանագիտության պակասն ա, որ չի ֆայմում, որ օր-օրի ավելի ա սկում ու երկիրն էլ հետը ճահճի հատակը քաշում:
ՈՒ թերևս լավագույն քայլը հիմա կլիներ կոնսոլիդացնել իր քաղաքական կապիտալից մնաց փռթիկները ասենք Արարատ Միրզոյանի շուրջ ու երկրորդ պլան մղվել:

----------

Արէա (09.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> @Lion ու @Overdose Դուք հիշողության կորուստ ունե՞ք, թե՞ կայֆավատ եք լինում։ 
> Ես ծառայել եմ Ռոբի տարիներին, մի հատ պատրոն չեմ կրակել, պալիգոն չեմ գնացել։ ՈՒտելիքը զիբիլ, միսը էն կարգի վատը, որ շները հաճախ մի քանի օր սոված մնալուց հետո կարող ա ուտեին էդ «միսը» ․․․ ՈՒմ եմ ինչ պատմում չնայած։ 
> 
> Մի երկու հատ էլ լինկ տամ, չասեք էլի նենց երազ եմ տեսել 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/armgeograph...02012806497090
> https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...8&id=814418097


Դու աչքիս պոստ չես պահել, դրա համար էլ մի հատ պատրոն չես կրակել։

Ապեր, ես 2008-2010 թվերին եմ ծառայել, պոստավոյ զինվոր եմ եղել, Շամշադինում։ Լիքը կրակել եմ պոստերում, պալիգոնում էլ ըստ նախատեսվածի։

Ուտելիքը ուչեբկում լավը չէր, ուտել չէր լինում։ Սահմանին ավելի լավ էր։ Ծառայությանս 2-րդ տարվա սնունդը ընտիր էր, ամառը բնական հյութով, թթու վարունգով եւ այլն։ Էն կարգի, որ դզում էր ճաշարանում ուտելը։

Լիքն էլ թերություններ կային։ Գողանում էին մի այլ կարգի, շարքայինից մինչեւ պալկա։ Բայց իմ ծառայության ընթացքում գնդի սաղ աֆիցեռակազմը փոխվեց հենց էդ հողի վրա։ Թազա աֆիցեռներ բերեցին, թե դրանք ոնց էին արդեն չեմ կարա ասեմ, ինձնից հետո չեմ հետաքրքրվել։

----------

Շինարար (09.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Նիկոլն իհարկե մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի:
> Բայց ոչ մի ձև չեմ հավատում, թե դավաճան ա կամ ծախված:
> 
> Ոչ էլ Քոչն ու Սերժն էին դավաճան:
> Քոչը զուտ անձնական շահը շատ ավելի վեր ա դասում պետականից:
> Սերժն էլ ժառանգեց Քոչի սիստեմը, մի քիչ ավելցրեց, մի քիչ պակասացրեց, բայց պետականաշինության գործում շատ ավելի վնաս տվեց, քան օգուտ:
> 
> Նկկոլը պետականամետ ա:
> Հայրենասեր ու արդարամիտ:
> ...


Գաղթական ախպեր, բա ոնց եղավ, որ Քոչի ու Սերժի վախտով մեր հայրենիքը 40 000կմ էր, պետականամետ Նիկոլի վախտով 30 000կմ։
Հռետորական հարց ա իրականում։

Կարա՞նք ենթադրենք, որ Քոչն ու Սերժը կարում էին երկիր կառավարեին, իսկ Նիկոլը դալբայոբ էր, ու սաղ վարի տվեց։ Ու իրականում եթե նույնիսկ քո ասած սաղ առաքինությունները ինքը ունի, ինչում ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, դրանք ոչ մի բան են էն վնասի համեմատ, որ ինքը երկրին հասցրեց։ Ուզում ա սուրբ ու տաղանդավոր լինի, մեկա ինքը երկիրը ծնկի բերեց 2,5 տարում։ Չնայած դրա համար էլ ա տաղանդ պետք, ամեն մեկը տենց չի կարա

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, բա ոնց եղավ, որ Քոչի ու Սերժի վախտով մեր հայրենիքը 40 000կմ էր, պետականամետ Նիկոլի վախտով 30 000կմ։
> Հռետորական հարց ա իրականում։
> 
> Կարա՞նք ենթադրենք, որ Քոչն ու Սերժը կարում էին երկիր կառավարեին, իսկ Նիկոլը դալբայոբ էր, ու սաղ վարի տվեց։ Ու իրականում եթե նույնիսկ քո ասած սաղ առաքինությունները ինքը ունի, ինչում ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, դրանք ոչ մի բան են էն վնասի համեմատ, որ ինքը երկրին հասցրեց։ Ուզում ա սուրբ ու տաղանդավոր լինի, մեկա ինքը երկիրը ծնկի բերեց 2,5 տարում։ Չնայած դրա համար էլ ա տաղանդ պետք, ամեն մեկը տենց չի կարա


Էս արդյունքը մենակ Նիկոլի մեղքը չի, Օվերդոզ ջան:
ՈՒ, ինձ թվում ա, սաղն էլ էդ նույն կարծիքի են, ուղղակի՝ քաղաքական հայացքներից ելնելով, բոչկեն իրանցից հեռու ուրիշի վրա են գլորում:

Իհարկե Նիկոլն էլ իրա մեղքի բաժինն ունի, բայց ոչ ամենամեծը:

Համ էլ՝ ջոգել էիք վարի ա տալիս, ախպեր, սաղ անձնական հարցերն ու ամբիցիաները մի կողմ դնեիք ու հավաքվեիք իրար գլուխ, գնայիք մոտը ասեիք ձևը տենց չի, արի սենց ու նենց անենք, մենք մեր փայ ինչից լավ ենք՝ էդ անենք, դու՝ քոնն արա: Թող աամեն ինչ խաղաղվի, հետո էլի հանգիստ իրար միս կուտենք:
Հայրենիքն ու պետական ինքնիշխանության հարցն էր դրված զոհասեղանին: Մի հավաբնի չափ երկրում իրար հետ սուրհանդակների միջոցով շփվելը ո՞րն ա:
Հետո էլ՝ բեր հիմա հանդիպենք, չէ լավ՝ գնանք Մոսկվա գանք՝ հետո հանդիպենք, վայ չէ՝ կորոնա կպա՝ քել վաբշե չհանդիպենք..
Է հետո՞...

----------


## Վիշապ

Չի կարող առողջ պետությունն ու ժողովուրդը մի ղեկավարի պատճառով պարտվել։ Բայց հիվանդ պետությունը աշխարհի ամենաիմաստուն մարդու ղեկավարությամբ էլ կարճ ժամկետներում չի կարող առողջանալ առանց ժողովրդի օժանդակության։ Օրինակ հենց հիմա եթե Նահանգների պրեզիդենտ ընտրենք Սաշիկին, Նահանգները չի քանդվի դրանից (կարող ա Սաշիկը չձգի)։ 
Ինչի է Հայաստանը էսպես խախու՞տ թվում՝ որովհետև խախուտ ենք մենք, մեր ուղեղով, մտածելակերպով, պատասխանատվության զգացումով, գիտելիքների ու հմտությունների անբավարարությամբ։ Պատկերացնենք բանվորների, որ ավազի պարկ են տեղափոխում ա կետից բ կետ, ու մեծամասնությունը ամեն թռչունի ձայնից, կամ քամու փչելուց ապակողմնորոշվում ու մոռանում է, թե պարկը որ ուղղությունից պիտի վերցներ ու ուր փոխանցեր։ Պիտի աշխատենք, սրան չնմանվենք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նիկոլն իհարկե մեղքի իր բաժինն ունի:
> Բայց ոչ մի ձև չեմ հավատում, թե դավաճան ա կամ ծախված:
> 
> *Ոչ էլ Քոչն ու Սերժն էին դավաճան:*
> Քոչը զուտ անձնական շահը շատ ավելի վեր ա դասում պետականից:
> Սերժն էլ ժառանգեց Քոչի սիստեմը, մի քիչ ավելցրեց, մի քիչ պակասացրեց, բայց պետականաշինության գործում շատ ավելի վնաս տվեց, քան օգուտ:
> 
> Նկկոլը պետականամետ ա:
> Հայրենասեր ու արդարամիտ:
> ...


Մանավանդ Քոչը հաստատ դավաճան ա։
Ինքը ներսից նենց կերավ, որ իրանց հետո ով գա, նորմալ ռեսուրս չունենա պաշտպանելու համար։ Մարտի 1-ը սարքեց Սերժի գլխին, պետական սաղ ռուսերսներն էլ նվիրեց ռուսներին, որ ոչ մի ձև կողք նայելու ձև չունենանք։ Ընդ որում Նիկոլն էլ դա ավելի խորացրեց, որտև այլ տարբերակ էդ պահին չուներ, բայց Քոչը սաղ իրա գրպանի համար ա արել։ Փաստացի երկիրը ծախեց սեփական գրպանի խաթր։ Դավաճանը պոզով-պոչով ա՞ ըլնում։

----------

Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (09.12.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Եթե մենք մեր էմոցիաները չդնենք մի կողմ ու սկսենք ռեալ դատել,ապա տարիներ անց մի քանի "հայ" Հիսուսի հարության վախտ կգնա Երուսաղեմ, էն ARMENIA անունով ու Հայաստանի գերբով շորը հաքած, որ ցույց տա աշխարհին, որ սենց ազգ գոյություն ունի, ոնց որ հիմա ասորիներն են անում։ Մեր երեխաները կամաչեն իրենց երեխաներին ասել իրենց ազգության մասին, միգուցե հուզվեն ու անիծեն մեզ, որ երկիր չկարեցաք պահենք, բայց դե իրանք վերջին ցավող սերունդը կլինեն, դրանից հետո ցավն էլ կմարի։ Ամենածանրը մեր վիճակը կլինի, մի մասը կմնա կկզի թուրքի կամ ռուսի տակ, կանիծի իրեն, կանիծի աստծուն, որ հայ է ծնվել, մյուս մասն էլ օտար ափերում ցերեկը կանիծեն, իսկ գիշերը բարձը գրկած կլացեն։
Ամենատխուրը հետոն է, բանակում գիշերվա անվանականչին Երազ իմ երկիրը չեն երգի, քանի որ երազը վերջացած կլինի, իսկ երկիրը պատմության գիրկը անցած։ Ոչ մեկ չի արտասանի ոչ Չարենցին, ոչ Թումանյանին, ոչ էլ Սահյանին։ Արարատը կդադարի սուրբ լեռ լինելուց, իսկ Հայաստանն էլ կմա արտասահմանյան պատմագիտական ամբիոների գրքերում, բայց մի քանի էջ հազիվ շռայլեն մեզ։ Կարդացողն էլ մի հատ կքրֆի ու առաջ կանցնի՝ մեր սխալներից դասեր քաղած։
Էս գանդոնությունա, ինչ մենք անում ենք, պետք է խելքներս գլուխներս հավաքենք, հենց էսօր, հենց հենց էս պահին, բոլորս, ամբողջ հայությունը։

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իդիոտն էլ ո՞նց ա լինում։ Ասում էր՝ Արցախի լուծման տարբերակը պիտի ընդունելի Հայաստանի, Արցախի ու Ադրբեջանի ժողովրդի համար։ Գործից հասկացող մարդիկ ասում էին՝ էդ ո՞նց, տենց տարբերակ չկա, հլը ասա տեսնենք մտքինդ ինչ ա, տենց էլ չէր ասում։ Հետո մենակ Ադրբեջանի ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունելի տարբերակի տակ ստորագրեց, հիմա էլ դեռ նույնն ա պնդում։




Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան վատ եմ հասկանում, ու իրա համար հայ ժողովուրդը իրանով սկսվում, իրանով ավարտվում ա։ Էդքան զոհ, էդքան անտուն, դեռ ընդունելի տարբերակներից ա խոսում։ Գոնե ասեր՝ ես սխալ էի, լավ բան էի ուզում, չստացվեց։ 

Չգիտեմ՝ պետականամետությունից ինչ եք խոսում, բայց մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. Ռոբն ու Սերժը մինչև հոգու խորքը կոռումպացված են էղել, Նիկոլը՝ գուցե չէ, դրա մասին դեռ կիմանանք, բայց Ռոբն ու Սերժը հենց էն գործիչներն էին, որոնց համար Արցախը պահելն առաջնահերթություն էր, իսկ Նիկոլի համար՝ հակառակը, անիմաստ բեռ, որից րոպե առաջ ուզում էր ազատվել։

----------

Lion (09.12.2020), Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Չգիտեմ՝ պետականամետությունից ինչ եք խոսում, բայց մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. Ռոբն ու Սերժը մինչև հոգու խորքը կոռումպացված են էղել, Նիկոլը՝ գուցե չէ, դրա մասին դեռ կիմանանք, բայց Ռոբն ու Սերժը հենց էն գործիչներն էին, որոնց համար Արցախը պահելն առաջնահերթություն էր, իսկ Նիկոլի համար՝ հակառակը, անիմաստ բեռ, որից րոպե առաջ ուզում էր ազատվել։


Դու քո գրածից գոհ ե՞ս։ «մինչև հոգու խորքը կոռումպացված էին», «գործիչներ էին», «Արցախը պահելը առաջնահերթություն էր», էս փիլիսոփայության դոկտորի գրած ա՞։

----------

Varzor (10.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա սաղ մեզ թշնամի են: Ռուսական պրոպագանդան էդ ուղղությամբ լավ ա աշխատում,  որ մեր միակ հույսը իրանք լինեն: Իրականում թերևս ԱՄՆ-ին իրոք մենք հետաքրքիր չենք, բայց թշնամին Թուրքիան ու Ռուսաստանը հավասարապես են, եթե իհարկե նման տերմինների կիրառումը ճիշտ ա, ոչ թե ինչ որ հեռավոր երկրներ: Փաստացի ու ցավոք ես ճիշտ դուրս եկա: Դու ասա չգիտեմ:


Համամիտ չեմ, որ Ամերիկային չենք հետաքրքրում։ ԱՄՆ-ին հետաքրքրում է ՌԴ ցանկացած ազդեցոթւյան գոտի "դաշնակից", որ կարողանա պոկել և քաշել իր բլոկի կողմը։ Ուղղակի այս ռեգիոնում մենք ծայրահեղ հակադրված ենք ՆԱՏՕ-ի խոշոր անդամներից մեկին, դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ը մեր վրա այդքան ինտենսիվ չի աշխատում։ Ի դեպ, Հայ-թուրքական հակադրության համահեղինակներից մեկն էլ հենց Ռւոսաստանն է՝ իրենք են այնպես արել, որ Թուրքիան մեզ համար ձեռք բերի "հավերժ թշնամու" կարգավիճակ։

----------

Յոհաննես (10.12.2020), Շինարար (10.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ոնց հասկանում եմ, խոստանում են Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցային կապերի ամրապնդում, ինչը օքեյ ա։ Ու չեմ բացառում, որ Ռուսասանն էլ ուզենա, որ Հայաստանն ավելի ադեկվատ ղեկավարություն ունենա, որոնց հետ հնարավոր լինի աշխատել, հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը նաև Ռուսաստանի շահերից ա բխում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանի շահերից չի բխում։ Ուղղակի էդ շահերն էս պահին համընկնում են։ Բայց Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ մտնելու կամ այլ տեսակի ծայրահեղ ռուսամետ բաներ չեմ նկատում։


Բյուր ջան,

Ցավերից մեկն էլ այն է, որ "ճորտ ու տեր" հարաբերությունները չգիտես ինչու համարում ենք դաշնակցային։
Ռուսաստանը փտած և կոռումպացված միջնադարյան կառավարման համակարգի (բյուզանդականի և մոնղոլ-թաթարականի հիբրիդ) վրա հիմնված պետություն է, որին երբևիցե ձեռնտու չի լինի, որ իր ազդեցության գոտում գտնվող երկրներում ադեկվատ ղեկավարներ լինեն։ Իրենց ընդամենը պետք են հլու կամակատարներ, որոնք իրենց երկրներում ավտորիտար ավազակապետեր են։

----------

Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Շինարար (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ,

Նիկոլը դավաճան չէ,ինչպես և դավաճաններ չեն Լևոնը, Ռոբերտը, Սերժը։
Կհարցնեք․ ինչու՞։

Հարցին ինքներդ կպատասխանեք, եթե վերլուծեք, թե ինչ ասել է դավաճանություն և դավաճան։ Դավաճանում են նրան կամ ինչ-որ բանի, ում կամ ինչին հավատարմության երդում են տվել։
Բայց վերը նշվածները ուղն ու ծուծով հավատարիմ են իրենց սկզբնական երդումին, որը հնչում էր այսպես "Ծառայում եմ Սովետական Միությանը"։ Բա հիմա իրենք դավաճա՞ն են։ ԻՆչև հիմա էլ փառքով պատվով ծառայում են ԽՍՀՄ-ին բառիս բոլոր իմաստներով դրա իրավահաջորդին ծառայելով։

Իսկ մենք այնքան տկարամիտ և անուղեղ ենք, որ ոչ մի կերպ չենք ուզում դա ընդունել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ,
> 
> Նիկոլը դավաճան չէ,ինչպես և դավաճաններ չեն Լևոնը, Ռոբերտը, Սերժը։
> Կհարցնեք․ ինչու՞։
> 
> Հարցին ինքներդ կպատասխանեք, եթե վերլուծեք, թե ինչ ասել է դավաճանություն և դավաճան։ Դավաճանում են նրան կամ ինչ-որ բանի, ում կամ ինչին հավատարմության երդում են տվել։
> Բայց վերը նշվածները ուղն ու ծուծով հավատարիմ են իրենց սկզբնական երդումին, որը հնչում էր այսպես "Ծառայում եմ Սովետական Միությանը"։ Բա հիմա իրենք դավաճա՞ն են։ ԻՆչև հիմա էլ փառքով պատվով ծառայում են ԽՍՀՄ-ին բառիս բոլոր իմաստներով դրա իրավահաջորդին ծառայելով։
> 
> Իսկ մենք այնքան տկարամիտ և անուղեղ ենք, որ ոչ մի կերպ չենք ուզում դա ընդունել։


Դավաճանությունը պոզով պոչով չի լինում, եթե կարդաս երդման տեքստը։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի փոքր կարող եմ մանրամասնեցնել․ տվյալ երդումը պարոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը տվել է 1996–ին, նույն թվից մինչև 1998–ը ես ծառայել եմ Քարվաճառի հյուսիս արևմտյան դիրքերը պաշտպանող զորամասում։ Գումարտակի հրամանատարն (Սանասար Գաբրիելյան) ու գնդի հրամանատարը (Սեյրան Սարոյան) ծառայության ողջ ընթացքում զորքը հերթապահությամբ օգտագործել են որպես բանվոր՝ ծառահատման ու փայտի արտադրամասում, Քարվաճառ քաղաքի երկհարկանի ու եռահարկանի շենքերի ապամոնտաժման ու պանելներից արմատուրաներ որպես մետաղի ջարդոն հանելու, անտառից ընկույզ հավաքելու ու էլի ինչ–որ նյութական եկամուտներ ստանալու ու եկամուտները յուրացնելու նպատակներով, եկամուտների մի մասը ծախսել են պոռնիկների վրա, պոռնիկներին բացահայտ կերպով բերել են զորամաս ու իրենց կացարան, իրենց վարքուբարքով բարոյազրկել են ողջ անձնակազմը, որն առանց դրա էլ բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ ուներ դիսցիպլինայի, ֆիզիկական ու տակտիկական պատրաստվածության, բավարար սնունդ, հագուստ ու սապոգ ստանալու ու առողջական վիճակի հետ։ Ընթացքում տեղի են ունեցել զգալի քանակությամբ արտակարգ իրավիճակային զոհեր, օրինակ անտառանյութ կրող բեռնատարի վրաերթից զինվոր էր զոհվել, կամ անտառներում քարշ եկող զինվորը դուրս էր եկել ականի վրա, կամ անձնական վիճաբանության ժամանակ զինվորները իրար էին կրակել, կամ զինվորը իքնախեղվել ու արդյունքում անդամահատվել էր, և այլն, որոնք կարող էին չլինել գրագետ դիսցիպլինայի պայմաններում։ 
Էս ընդամենը օրինակ է ՀՀ–ում իրավիճակի, որի պատասխանատուն բնականաբար մենակ երդում տված նախագահը չի։ 
Եթե իմ անձնական կարծիքը հարցնեք, ապա դավաճաններ էին գումարտակի, գնդի հրամանատարները, սրանց գործունեությունը հովանավորող ու սրանց ապօրինի եկամուտներից վստահ եմ փայ ստացող «սպարապետ» Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, եվ սրանց վերահսկողությունից ամբողջությամբ դուրս թողած Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, այսինքն եթե սրանք բոլորը դավաճանության համար գնդակահարվեին, իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ արդար կլիներ։ 
Սակայն ավելացնեմ, որ մեր ողջ ժողովդրի բարոյահոգեբանական վիճակը իմ ծնված օրվանից ի վեր իմ աչքին ալաբուլա է երևում, էս վերջին սերունդների մեջ է, որ ես փոքրիշատե քաղաքակիրթ մարդկային հատկություններ եմ նշմարում։ 
Ուստի, կարծում եմ չարժի շատ խորանալ էս սաղ շիլափլավի մեջ որը կոչվում է Հայ Ժողովդրի Պատմություն, ու երևի պետք է ուշադրությունը սևեռել ներկա խնդիրների վրա ու փորձել ձերբազատվել բոլոր հիվանդագին երևույթներից, 
տրամաբանության հետ աղերս չունեցող էմոցիոնալ զեղումներից ու մնացած արատներից։ 
Յուրաքանչյուրը իր մեջ պիտի արժեհամակարգային հեղափոխություն անի ու առաջնորդվի առաջին հերթին ազնվությամբ, տրամաբանությամբ, հոգատարությամբ ու համառ աշխատանք կատարելու պատրաստակամությամբ ու հետևի, որ կողքիններն ու տեսադաշտում հայտվածները շարժվեն նույն սկզբուքներով, կամ աշխատի մնացածին դարձի բերելու ուղղությամբ (Շարիաթի օրենքների հետ չխառնել)։ 
Եթե ժողովդրի մեծամասնությունը հաջողեց հաղթահարելու սեփական ներքին կոնֆլիկտներն ու հոգեկան զեղումները, ապա անկախ պետականությունը փրկվելու շանսեր ունի։ 
Եթե շարունակեցինք նույն կերպ, ինչ որ էինք առնվազն վերջին կես դարի ընթացքում, ապա Հայաաստանի Հանրապետությանը նվիրում ենք երգ՝
Գնաս բարով իմ երկիր Հայաստան, 
Դարդերի մեջ թաղված անհույս Հայաստան, 
Քարքարո՜տ եեեեերկիիի՜ր․․․․

----------

Freeman (10.12.2020), Varzor (11.12.2020), Արէա (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան,
> 
> Ցավերից մեկն էլ այն է, որ "ճորտ ու տեր" հարաբերությունները չգիտես ինչու համարում ենք դաշնակցային։
> Ռուսաստանը փտած և կոռումպացված միջնադարյան կառավարման համակարգի (բյուզանդականի և մոնղոլ-թաթարականի հիբրիդ) վրա հիմնված պետություն է, որին երբևիցե ձեռնտու չի լինի, որ իր ազդեցության գոտում գտնվող երկրներում ադեկվատ ղեկավարներ լինեն։ Իրենց ընդամենը պետք են հլու կամակատարներ, որոնք իրենց երկրներում ավտորիտար ավազակապետեր են։


Ճորտ-տեր հարաբերության այ հիմա ա վերածվել, երբ ներկայիս իշխանությունները Ռուսաստանի դեմ մանր ու մեծ քայլեր էին անում ու հրճվում էին «ինքնիշխանություն» գոռալով։ Անկախ նրանից, թե Ռուսաստանը փտած ա, փտած չի, կոռումպացված ա, թե չէ, մեր պետության շահերից բխում ա էդ պետության հետ դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ունենալ, ինչը նախկին իշխանությունները լավ-վատ, բայց կարողանում էին անել, իսկ ներկայիս իշխանությունները հրճվում էին Ռուսաստանի դեմ արած ամեն քայլից, իրանց թվում էր, թե ինքնիշխանություն ես խաղում, իսկ դա ընդամենը դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների քանդում էր։ 

Պետք ա մի բան շատ պարզ հասկանալ. մենք առանց դաշնակցի չենք կարա, էս մեծ աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարա, սկի ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստանի պես գերտերությունները չեն կարա։ Դրա համար պետք ա մեր դաշնակիցներին խելամտորեն ընտրենք, ըստ շահերի համընկնելու, ոչ թե էդ պետության ներսում կոռումպացված ա, միջնադարյան, թե ինչ ա։ Հիմա մեզ Սաուդիի հետ դաշնակցելն էլ ա ձեռնտու, ուրեմն պիտի դաշակցենք, իրանց ներքաղաքական կյանքը մեր գործը չի։ Մենք պիտի անենք բաներ, որ մեր ու մենակ մեր շահերից են բխում։

----------

Բարեկամ (11.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու քո գրածից գոհ ե՞ս։ «մինչև հոգու խորքը կոռումպացված էին», «գործիչներ էին», «Արցախը պահելը առաջնահերթություն էր», էս փիլիսոփայության դոկտորի գրած ա՞։


Իսկ քո գրածը ուղեղ ունեցող մարդու գրա՞ծ ա։

Սաղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլի իշխանությունների թեթև ձեռքով Հայաստանի ամբողջ ներքաղաքական կյանքը բաժանվել ա սև-սպիտակի, ու շատերի ուղեղը դժվարությամբ ա մտնում, որ հա՜, մինչև ուղնուծուծը կոռուպցիոները կարա նաև որոշակի արժեհամակարգ ունենա, որի մեջ մտնում ա Արցախը ոչ մի գնով չզիջելը։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ Ռոբը հենց էդ թեմայով էլ էկավ իշխանության, էդ թեմայով էլ Սերժին կարգեց որպես իրա իրավահաջորդ։ 

Ահավոր լուրջ խնդիր ա, որ ոչ մի իշխանության լավ ու վատ կողմերը տեսնել չեք ուզում, բայց տենց չի լինում։ Աշխարհում չկան կատարյալ լավ ու վատ իշխանություններ։ Հիմա Սերժն ու Ռոբն ինչքան էլ կոռումպացված էղած լինեն, իրենց իշխանության մեջ կարելի ա դրական բաներ գտնել։ Խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլն իշխանության էկավ՝ մերժելով մինչև ինքը ցանկացած բան, լիներ դա լավ, թե վատ (չնայած տարօրինակ կերպով լիքը գույնը փոխած նախկինների պահելով իր իշխանության մեջ), իսկ տենց չի լինում, տենց վտանգավոր ա հատկապես պատերազմող պետության համար, ինչում համոզվեցինք։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, թե ով էր դավաճան։ Ոչ ոք էլ դավաճան չի, ամեն մեկն ունի իր քաղաքական օրակարգը։ Ուղղակի, ցավոք, ոմանց օրակարգը պետության շահերից չի բխում։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Արցախի հանձնումը եղավ, որովհետև Նիկոլը նախապես ծրագրել էր հանձնել, թե ուղղակի ինքն ահավոր ինկոմպետենտ ա, ուղղակի դա օգտագործվեց, բայց գիտեմ, որ իրավիճակի ամբողջ պատասխանտվությունն ինքն ա կրում ու վտանգավոր ա մեր պետության համար։

----------

Overdose (10.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Ես ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, ամեն հաջորդ օրը Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանի նկատմամբ ավելի թույլ, ավելի աղքատ, ու ավելի սակավամարդ էր դառնում։

Ադրբեջանն այսօր 50 միլիարդ դոլար պահուստային ֆոնդ ունի, մեր 8 միլիարդ արտաքին պարտքի ու 0 դրամ պահուստային ֆոնդի դիմաց։

Ադրբեջանի ռազմական բյուջեն Հայաստանի պետական բյուջեից շատ էր։

Ադրբեջանը օր-օրի ավելի ուժեղ ու հարուստ էր դառնում, երբ Հայաստանը ամեն հաջորդ օրն ավելի աղքատ ու սակավամարդ էր դառնում։

Թե ինչ կապ ունի էս ամենի հետ Փաշինյանը, միայն *Հրանտ Մելիք-Շահնազարայանը*, *Էդգար Էլբակեանը*, *Կարեն Վրթանեսյանը*, *Վահագն Մխոյանը*, *Անժելա Էլիբեկովան*, *Տիգրան Քոչարյանը*, *Կոնստանտին Տեր-Նակալյանը*, *Նարեկ Մալյանը*, *Արեն Ապիկյանն* ու սրանց պրոպագանդայի տակ հայտնված մարդիկ կիմանան։

Երկար տարիներ քաղցկեղից բոլոր օրգանները վերջնականորեն քայքայված մարդու մահվան համար մեղադրում են վերջին երկու օրվա բժշկին։

Ու ով էսօր խոսում ա էս մասին, նույն էդ մարդիկ զոմբի, պողոս, օխլոս, սորոսական ու եսիմ ինչ են ասում, ճիշտ, ոնց մինչև հեղափոխությունը բոլոր նրանց, ով խոսում էր մեր մահացու հիվանդության ու դրա դեմ ոչ մի բան չարվելու մասին, նույն էս «վերլուծաբանները» պայքարիստ, աշխուժակ, գրանտակեր մարգինալներ էին ասում, ու ծաղրում ու անվանարկում էին։

Եթե գլխավոր մեղավոր կա, բոլորիցս բացի, հենց էս մարդիկ ու սրանց հրահանգիչներն են, ովքեր չեն թողել ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն Հայաստանում, մինչև ժողովուրդը հոոսահատությունից ընտրեց ցանկացածին, ով սրանցից չէր, ու գուցե մի քանի օրով մոտեցրեց անխուսափելի աղետը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի անուն բաց ես թողել։

Խնդիրն էս ա էլի, որ էդ ցուցակից առնվազն մի քանիսը հենց թեմայի շատ ուժեղ գիտակներ ու մասնագետներ են, բայց իրենց ասածը պրոպագանդա ա ընկալվում։ Էս մարդիկ զգուշացնում էին, վերլուծում իրավիճակը, ահազանգում, բայց չէ, փաստորեն պրոպագանդա էին անում, ոմն այթիիշնիկներ թուրքագետ-քաղաքագետ մասնագետներից շատ բան գիտեն, մասնագետների ասածն էլ պրոպագանդա ա։ Է՞ս կարգի մեծամտություն։

Ու ի դեպ, խոստովանում եմ, որ կոնկրետ Էդգար Էլբակյանին ես էլ եմ երկար ժամանակ համարել ՀՀԿ-ական գործիչ, մինչև որ մի օր հասկացա, որ էդ ե՜ս եմ պրոպանգադայի տակ ընկել, Էդգար Էլբակյանն իրականում իր գործի մասնագետն ա, ՀՀԿ-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե ոնց հասկանում եմ, խոստանում են Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցային կապերի ամրապնդում, ինչը օքեյ ա։ Ու չեմ բացառում, որ Ռուսասանն էլ ուզենա, որ Հայաստանն ավելի ադեկվատ ղեկավարություն ունենա, որոնց հետ հնարավոր լինի աշխատել, հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը նաև Ռուսաստանի շահերից ա բխում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանի շահերից չի բխում։ Ուղղակի էդ շահերն էս պահին համընկնում են։ Բայց Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ մտնելու կամ այլ տեսակի ծայրահեղ ռուսամետ բաներ չեմ նկատում։


Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ մտնել չասացի էլ, ասացի ավելի համառ պայքարել Ռուսաստանի շահերի համար, քան Ռուսաստանը՝ Սորոսից սնվող գրասենյակների փակում, չեմ հիշում, թե ոնց էր ձևակերպված, բայց հստակ ակնարկ էր, հակաթուրքական ագենդայի հրապարակայնացումը և այլն: Ասենք՝ դու ունեցի նման ներքին ագենդա, բայց տենց հրապարակայանացնե՞լ, դա դիվանագիտություն չի, կամ անմեղսունակ պոպուլիզմ ա, ինչը դու ատելով ատում ես, կամ ավելի շուտ Ռուսաստանին հստակ ակնարկ, ինչին ևս ես ավելի հակված եմ, որովհետև իրանց հույսը ժողովրդի փողոց դուրս գալը չի, այլ արտաքին ուժերը, որոնք երևի էս պահին որոշակի չափով քաջալերում են երկու կողմին էլ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա օտարերկրյա դրամաշնորհներով սնվող կազմակերպություններին, պարզ ա, որ նրանից յուրաքանչյուրը իր ագենդան ունի, որոշակի փակուկ ուժի կիրառում ա, ու էդ ագենդան կարող ա ոչ միշտ համընկնի քո պետության առաջնահերթությունների հետ, բայց տենց հարցերը արգելելով չեն լուծվում դեմոկրատիաներում, այլ համագործակցության եզրերով, ասենք դադարում ես վարչապետի մակարդակով Բաց հասարակությունների հիմնադրամի ղեկավար կազմի հետ հանդիպումները, եթե դա էս պահին խանգարում ա քո քաղաքականությանը, կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի ոչնչով չի օգնում, ոչ թե փակում ես սաղին: Նորից կամ քո ատելի պոպուլիզմն ա, որովհետև մեր ժողովուրդը սարսափած ա լգբտ-ներից, ու Սորոս-լգբտ դաշինքը մեր պարտության հիմնական մեղավորներից ա հռչակված, մեկ-մեկ գրառումներ եմ ֆեյսբուքներում տեսնում, մտածում եմ՝ էս մարդիկ Ռուսաստանին չէ, Թուրքիային էլ երկիրը կհանձնեն, մենակ փողոցում երկու պապա չտեսնեն, կամ իրանց երեխաների մոտ գենդեր բառը դպրոցում չարտասանեն: Կամ նորից հստակ ակնարկ ա Ռուսաստանին, որ հանուն քեզ ամեն ինչ, Նիկոլին հեռացրու, մեզ բեր:

----------

Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Մի քանի անուն բաց ես թողել։
> 
> Խնդիրն էս ա էլի, որ էդ ցուցակից առնվազն մի քանիսը հենց թեմայի շատ ուժեղ գիտակներ ու մասնագետներ են, բայց իրենց ասածը պրոպագանդա ա ընկալվում։ Էս մարդիկ զգուշացնում էին, վերլուծում իրավիճակը, ահազանգում, բայց չէ, փաստորեն պրոպագանդա էին անում, ոմն այթիիշնիկներ թուրքագետ-քաղաքագետ մասնագետներից շատ բան գիտեն, մասնագետների ասածն էլ պրոպագանդա ա։ Է՞ս կարգի մեծամտություն։
> 
> Ու ի դեպ, խոստովանում եմ, որ կոնկրետ Էդգար Էլբակյանին ես էլ եմ երկար ժամանակ համարել ՀՀԿ-ական գործիչ, մինչև որ մի օր հասկացա, որ էդ ե՜ս եմ պրոպանգադայի տակ ընկել, Էդգար Էլբակյանն իրականում իր գործի մասնագետն ա, ՀՀԿ-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։


Ո՞ւր ա հակառակ պրոպագանդա։ Միայն էս մարդիկ են խոսում, բոլոր մեդիաները միայն սրանց են լուսաբանում, հակառակ կարծիքի սով ա Հայաստանում։
Ոչ ոք էլ ՀՀԿ-ի հետ կապ չունի, բոլորը անմեղ, անկախ, տաղանդավոր վերլուծաբաններ են, բայց թե ինչով էին զբաղված էս վերլուծաբանները մինչև 2018 թիվը, երբ գնում էինք անխուսափելի կործանման, ոմն այթիշնիկը շատ լավ ա հիշում՝ մեր հզորացումն ու Ադրբեջանի կազմաքանդումն էին լուսաբանում, ընթացքում սորոսական գրանտակեր զոմբիներին հայհոյելով։

----------

Գաղթական (10.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քանի անուն բաց ես թողել։
> 
> Խնդիրն էս ա էլի, որ էդ ցուցակից առնվազն մի քանիսը հենց թեմայի շատ ուժեղ գիտակներ ու մասնագետներ են, բայց իրենց ասածը պրոպագանդա ա ընկալվում։ Էս մարդիկ զգուշացնում էին, վերլուծում իրավիճակը, ահազանգում, բայց չէ, փաստորեն պրոպագանդա էին անում, ոմն այթիիշնիկներ թուրքագետ-քաղաքագետ մասնագետներից շատ բան գիտեն, մասնագետների ասածն էլ պրոպագանդա ա։ Է՞ս կարգի մեծամտություն։
> 
> Ու ի դեպ, խոստովանում եմ, որ կոնկրետ Էդգար Էլբակյանին ես էլ եմ երկար ժամանակ համարել ՀՀԿ-ական գործիչ, մինչև որ մի օր հասկացա, որ էդ ե՜ս եմ պրոպանգադայի տակ ընկել, Էդգար Էլբակյանն իրականում իր գործի մասնագետն ա, ՀՀԿ-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի։


Էդգարը երբեք իր ասածները չի հիմնավորում, ասում ա՝ տվյալներ  ունեմ, որոնք վերլուծում եմ, ընդ որում պատերազմի ընթացքում նույնկերպ ինչպես իշխանությունները, նպաստում էր էյֆորիայի տարածմանը, եթե տվյալներ ուներ, կարող էր գոնե սուս մնար: Եսնախ չեմ վստահում իր ասածներին, երբ ընդմանեը պետք ա հավատալ իրան, երկրորդ առաձնապես չեմ էլ կարողանում լուրջ ընդւոնել իրան, թե կարող ա էդքան շատ տվյալներ ունենա: Գագիկ Սողոմոնյանին ու Ռեգինա Պրազյանին ավելի Փատ եմ հավատում, որովհետև մեկը երևի Միշիկն ա, մյուսը Նիկոլը կամ Աննա Հակոբյանը, ներքին ինֆո ունեն իրոք  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Գուցե դուք նոր եք սկսել էս մարդկանց հետևել, ու տպավորության տակ եք, որովհետև իրոք խելացի են, ու ես վստահ եմ, որ որոշակի այլ պայմաններում աննկարագրելի օգտակար կարող էին լինել երկրին, բայց ես 2008թ.-ից հետևում եմ սրանց, ի դեպ, սկզբում ընդգծված հակալևոնական, ու սրանց պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության տակ՝ Ակումբում սկզբնական շրջանի գրառումներս կփաստեն սա, մինչև չկարողացա տեսնել իմ շուրջը տեղի ունեցողի ու սրանց ներկայացրածի հակասությունները։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ճորտ-տեր հարաբերության այ հիմա ա վերածվել, երբ ներկայիս իշխանությունները Ռուսաստանի դեմ մանր ու մեծ քայլեր էին անում ու հրճվում էին «ինքնիշխանություն» գոռալով։ Անկախ նրանից, թե Ռուսաստանը փտած ա, փտած չի, կոռումպացված ա, թե չէ, մեր պետության շահերից բխում ա էդ պետության հետ դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ունենալ, ինչը նախկին իշխանությունները լավ-վատ, բայց կարողանում էին անել, իսկ ներկայիս իշխանությունները հրճվում էին Ռուսաստանի դեմ արած ամեն քայլից, իրանց թվում էր, թե ինքնիշխանություն ես խաղում, իսկ դա ընդամենը դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների քանդում էր։ 
> 
> Պետք ա մի բան շատ պարզ հասկանալ. մենք առանց դաշնակցի չենք կարա, էս մեծ աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարա, սկի ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստանի պես գերտերությունները չեն կարա։ Դրա համար պետք ա մեր դաշնակիցներին խելամտորեն ընտրենք, ըստ շահերի համընկնելու, ոչ թե էդ պետության ներսում կոռումպացված ա, միջնադարյան, թե ինչ ա։ Հիմա մեզ Սաուդիի հետ դաշնակցելն էլ ա ձեռնտու, ուրեմն պիտի դաշակցենք, իրանց ներքաղաքական կյանքը մեր գործը չի։ Մենք պիտի անենք բաներ, որ մեր ու մենակ մեր շահերից են բխում։


Հա ասում եմ, քաղաքական քննարկումների մեջ չմտնեմ, բայց հնար չկա։
Բյուր ջան, Վարզորը շատ ճիշտ նշել ու բացատրել է, նշելով որ պետությունների արժեքների կրողն է, ինչը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է, բացի էդ մենք գնալով մոլորվում ենք ու չենք գիտակցում, որ Ռուսաստանը մեր պետականությանը վտանգ սպառնացող պետություն է նաև։ Դուք ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներում հետևե՞լ եք ռուսական քաղ դաշտում ու քաղաքագետների արտահայտած կարծիքներին։ Էդ մարդիկ համամյութենական պետություն ստեղծելու նպատակ ունեն, լավ էս տիպի՞ թքած ունենալ սեփական պետականության վրա։
Խոսքը չի գնում, թե մեր դաշնակցի երկրի ներսում ինչ իրավիճակ է, այլ թե էդ պետությունը մեզ իրապես դաշնակից է, թե՞ չէ։ Լավ, էս Նիկոլը էկավ սաղ փչացրեց, բլին, բա էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում, երբ Ռուսաստանը ԵԱՀԿ մինսկի համանախագահ երկրներից էր ու մեր գլխավոր դաշնակիցը, խի՞ օր օրի բանակցային սեղանում մեր վիճակը ծանրանում էր։ Լավ, դուք դաշնակից երկրի օրինակ չգիտե՞ք, հենա Թուրքիան Ադրբեջանի համար իրական դաշնակից էր, էլի իրա շահերի համար իհարկե, բայց ռեալ դաշնակիցա մարդը, իսկ Ռուսատանը երբեք չի թաքցրել, որ Ադրբեջանը իր համար Հայաստանից պակաս կարևորա չի։ Լավ, Նիկոլը սաղ վարի տվեց, բա Ապրիլյանը խի՞ էղավ, հենա մեր գերհզոր դաշնակիցը կար, որը մեծ լծակներ ուներ Ադրբեջանի վրա։
Ախպեր, ես էլի եմ շշմում, որ մենք ամեն ինչ անհատի հետ ենք կապում, չգիտակցելով մեր սեփական մեղքերը։ Այո, Նիկոլը չի համապատասխանել և համապատասխանում երկրի վարչապետի պաշտոնին, բայց էս ամենը մեր էսքան տարիների տինտիրիդների արդյունքնա ու Նիկոլը էդ տինտիրիդների շարունակողն էր։
Ինչ մնում է իրա հակառուսական գործունեությանը, ապա էս միֆա։ Ինքը չափից դուրս պրոռուսական քաղ գործիչ է, մի քիչ հետևեք էս պատերազմի ընթացքում իրա վարած տգետ քաղաքականությանը։ Մակրոնի հայտարարությունները, Ֆրանսիայի դիրքորոշումը, իսկ մենք դուռը շփցրինք իրանց երեսին ու ընկանք Պուտինի գիրկը։ Իսկ էս Մարդը ուներ կրա հստակ դիրքորոշումը էս հարցում, որտեղ դուրս է գալիս ամենամեծ պլյուսով։ բերեց իրա զորքը մտցրեց Արցախ, Հայաստանի համար դարձավ փրկիչ, Ադրբեջանի համար էլ ինքնիշխանությունը պահելու գործոն։ Բլեստյաշի

----------

Varzor (11.12.2020), Աթեիստ (10.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա ասում եմ, քաղաքական քննարկումների մեջ չմտնեմ, բայց հնար չկա։
> Բյուր ջան, Վարզորը շատ ճիշտ նշել ու բացատրել է, նշելով որ պետությունների արժեքների կրողն է, ինչը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է, բացի էդ մենք գնալով մոլորվում ենք ու չենք գիտակցում, որ Ռուսաստանը մեր պետականությանը վտանգ սպառնացող պետություն է նաև։ Դուք ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներում հետևե՞լ եք ռուսական քաղ դաշտում ու քաղաքագետների արտահայտած կարծիքներին։ Էդ մարդիկ համամյութենական պետություն ստեղծելու նպատակ ունեն, լավ էս տիպի՞ թքած ունենալ սեփական պետականության վրա։
> Խոսքը չի գնում, թե մեր դաշնակցի երկրի ներսում ինչ իրավիճակ է, այլ թե էդ պետությունը մեզ իրապես դաշնակից է, թե՞ չէ։ Լավ, էս Նիկոլը էկավ սաղ փչացրեց, բլին, բա էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում, երբ Ռուսաստանը ԵԱՀԿ մինսկի համանախագահ երկրներից էր ու մեր գլխավոր դաշնակիցը, խի՞ օր օրի բանակցային սեղանում մեր վիճակը ծանրանում էր։ Լավ, դուք դաշնակից երկրի օրինակ չգիտե՞ք, հենա Թուրքիան Ադրբեջանի համար իրական դաշնակից էր, էլի իրա շահերի համար իհարկե, բայց ռեալ դաշնակիցա մարդը, իսկ Ռուսատանը երբեք չի թաքցրել, որ Ադրբեջանը իր համար Հայաստանից պակաս կարևորա չի։ Լավ, Նիկոլը սաղ վարի տվեց, բա Ապրիլյանը խի՞ էղավ, հենա մեր գերհզոր դաշնակիցը կար, որը մեծ լծակներ ուներ Ադրբեջանի վրա։
> Ախպեր, ես էլի եմ շշմում, որ մենք ամեն ինչ անհատի հետ ենք կապում, չգիտակցելով մեր սեփական մեղքերը։ Այո, Նիկոլը չի համապատասխանել և համապատասխանում երկրի վարչապետի պաշտոնին, բայց էս ամենը մեր էսքան տարիների տինտիրիդների արդյունքնա ու Նիկոլը էդ տինտիրիդների շարունակողն էր։
> Ինչ մնում է իրա հակառուսական գործունեությանը, ապա էս միֆա։ Ինքը չափից դուրս պրոռուսական քաղ գործիչ է, մի քիչ հետևեք էս պատերազմի ընթացքում իրա վարած տգետ քաղաքականությանը։ Մակրոնի հայտարարությունները, Ֆրանսիայի դիրքորոշումը, իսկ մենք դուռը շփցրինք իրանց երեսին ու ընկանք Պուտինի գիրկը։ Իսկ էս Մարդը ուներ կրա հստակ դիրքորոշումը էս հարցում, որտեղ դուրս է գալիս ամենամեծ պլյուսով։ բերեց իրա զորքը մտցրեց Արցախ, Հայաստանի համար դարձավ փրկիչ, Ադրբեջանի համար էլ ինքնիշխանությունը պահելու գործոն։ Բլեստյաշի


Յոհան, իհարկե Ռուսաստանը կարա ունենա իրա երազանքները։ Ու իհարկե մենք կարանք դիմադրենք։ Բայց ո՞նց։ Դիմադրելը լինում ա հենց ամուր դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ունենալով։ Եթե Ռուսաստանը գիտի, որ իրա հետ ես, ինքը քեզ հանգիստ ա թողնում։ Եթե տեսնում ա, որ ուրիշ կողմ ես շեղվում, գալիս, նենց ա անում, որ իրա մաս ես դառնում, ինչը հենց հիմա ա կատարվում։ 

Դիվանագիտական դաշտում մենք չէինք պարտվում, դա էլ ա էղել ներկայիս իշխանությունների հորինած միֆերին, որոնց մեկը ես հավատում էի։ Հակառակը՝ ապրիլյանից հետո դիվանագիտական դաշտում որոշակի հաջողություններ էին արձանագրվել, իսկ նոր վարչապետդ գալիս, դիվանագիտությունը զրոյից ա սկսում։ Այ հենց էդտեղից սկսվում ա պարտությունը։ 

Ու ո՜չ, Նիկոլը պրո-ռուսական չի էղել, հենց դա ա միֆ, փաստերին նայի.
1. Խաչատուրովին հետ կանչելն ու ՀԱՊԿ-ը վարկաբեկելը
2. Պուտինի հրավերը Մոսկվա գնալու չընդունելը, երբ մի շաբաթ առաջ զեկուցվել ա, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը պատերազմ են սկսելու
3. Ռուսական բիզնեսների դեմ հետապնդում սկսելը ու ոչ մի բան չգտնելը
4. Անվտանգության զանազան օղակներում էնպիսի մարդկանց դնելը, որոնց Ռուսաստանը հետախուզական տվյալներ չի վստահում

Ու շարքը կարելի ա շարունակել։ Էս բոլորը նպաստավոր աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններ ա ստեղծել Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի համար, հստակ իմացել են, որ հարձակվեն, Ռուսաստանը մատը մատին չի տալու, որտև հասցրել են։ Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու դու ես Պուտինի տեղը, քեզ երկուսուկես տարի էդքան ձեռ առնեն, ո՞նց կարձագանքես։ Կասես, դե լավ, ոչինչ, որ ինձ էշի տեղ էիք դնում, գալիս եմ ձեզ փրկե՞մ։

Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքում եթե ուշադիր հետևես դիվանագիտական քայլերը, սկզբում արևմուտք էին ձգվում, լացում, թե մենք ժողովրդավար ենք, բռնապետները հարձակվել են մեզ վրա։ Հետո կամաց-կամաց դեպի արևմուտք սլաքը նվազեց, Ռուսաստանինը մեծացավ։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Նիկոլն ու Պուտինն ինչ են խոսել օրը հինգ-վեց անգամ, ոնց որ Նիկոլն ա ասում, բայց գիտեմ, որ Նիկոլը կոնկրետ օգնություն չի ուզել Ռուսաստանից։ Կամ եթե ուզել ա, Պուտինը մերժել ա կամ պայման ա դրել, որ ռադ ըլնի, չգիտեմ, էս բաները դեռ պիտի բացահայտվեն։ 

Հետո, անկախ նրանից Ռուսաստանն ինչ նպատակ ունի, Հայաստանն ու Ռուսաստանը հատվող շահեր ունեն, Հայաստանն ու արևմուտքը՝ չէ։ Հետևաբար, պետք ա Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցել, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ուրիշ տարբերակն ինքնասպանություն ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուցե դուք նոր եք սկսել էս մարդկանց հետևել, ու տպավորության տակ եք, որովհետև իրոք խելացի են, ու ես վստահ եմ, որ որոշակի այլ պայմաններում աննկարագրելի օգտակար կարող էին լինել երկրին, բայց ես 2008թ.-ից հետևում եմ սրանց, ի դեպ, սկզբում ընդգծված հակալևոնական, ու սրանց պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության տակ՝ Ակումբում սկզբնական շրջանի գրառումներս կփաստեն սա, մինչև չկարողացա տեսնել իմ շուրջը տեղի ունեցողի ու սրանց ներկայացրածի հակասությունները։


Ես էլ եմ իրանց շա՜տ վաղուցվանից հետևում, հենց հակալևոնական հողի վրա, երբ ողջ ակումբը լևոնական էր դարձել, ու մի քիչ մաքուր օդի կարիք կար։ Մենակ Անժելային եմ նոր հայտնաբերել։ Հետո, օրինակ Էդգար Էլբակյանը վերջին վիդեոյում հենց Լևոնի թեկնածությունն էր առաջարկում, ինչի հետ հեչ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե Լևոնն էլ էս պահին Նիկոլից լավ կլիներ։ Ու ի վերջո, իրանք զուտ խելացի մարդիկ չեն։ Ես ու դու էլ ենք խելացի, կարանք նստենք, ժամերով էս թեմաներից խոսենք, բայց իրանցից առնվազն մի քանիսը հենց ոլորտի մասնագետներ են՝ ադրբեջանագետ, թուրքագետ, և այլն։ Իրանք իրանց մասնագիտական գործունեությունը նվիրել են էս թեմաներին, հետևաբար ինձնից ու քեզնից շատ բան գիտեն ու շատ բան են հասկանում, նույնիսկ եթե հակալևոնական են (ու վերջին հաշվով երևի դրա համար են հակալևոնական՝ խիստ դեմ լինելով պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն թեզին)։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհան, իհարկե Ռուսաստանը կարա ունենա իրա երազանքները։ Ու իհարկե մենք կարանք դիմադրենք։ Բայց ո՞նց։ Դիմադրելը լինում ա հենց ամուր դաշնակցային հարաբերություններ ունենալով։ Եթե Ռուսաստանը գիտի, որ իրա հետ ես, ինքը քեզ հանգիստ ա թողնում։ Եթե տեսնում ա, որ ուրիշ կողմ ես շեղվում, գալիս, նենց ա անում, որ իրա մաս ես դառնում, ինչը հենց հիմա ա կատարվում։


Բյուր, անկեղծ ասա, ղժժու՞մ ես վրես։ Դու Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, հեչ հետաքրքրվե՞լ ես, էս երազանքը արդեն շատ վաղուց վերածվել է նպատակի ու շուտով կարող ենք առաջին քայլը տենսել, Բելառուսը վկա։



> Դիվանագիտական դաշտում մենք չէինք պարտվում, դա էլ ա էղել ներկայիս իշխանությունների հորինած միֆերին, որոնց մեկը ես հավատում էի։ Հակառակը՝ ապրիլյանից հետո դիվանագիտական դաշտում որոշակի հաջողություններ էին արձանագրվել, իսկ *նոր վարչապետդ* գալիս, դիվանագիտությունը զրոյից ա սկսում։ Այ հենց էդտեղից սկսվում ա պարտությունը։


 :LOL:   :LOL:  խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, անցյալում արված իմ ու քո գրառումները կարդալ, վայ աստվատ, լավ խի՞ սենց, բայց ռաս ուժ վարչապետս, կմտնես ուրիշ գրառումներ էլ կկարդաս, կարամ լինքը տամ։ 
Իսկ բուն գրածիդ մասով, արդեն վստահ եմ, որ ղղժում ես։ Դու ուրիշ իրականություն ես ներկայացնում, Կազանի փասթափղփին ծանո՞թ ես ։Ճ Մեզ արդեն ինչ դեմ էին տալիս համաձայնվում էինք, իրանք ավելին էին ուզում-էս ու՞մ խոսքերնա։





> Ու ո՜չ, Նիկոլը պրո-ռուսական չի էղել, հենց դա ա միֆ, փաստերին նայի.
> 1. Խաչատուրովին հետ կանչելն ու ՀԱՊԿ-ը վարկաբեկելը
> 2. Պուտինի հրավերը Մոսկվա գնալու չընդունելը, երբ մի շաբաթ առաջ զեկուցվել ա, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը պատերազմ են սկսելու
> 3. Ռուսական բիզնեսների դեմ հետապնդում սկսելը ու ոչ մի բան չգտնելը
> 4. Անվտանգության զանազան օղակներում էնպիսի մարդկանց դնելը, որոնց Ռուսաստանը հետախուզական տվյալներ չի վստահում


ՀԱՊԿ  :LOL:  էս պատերազմի ընթացքում գիտես ՀՀ տարածքում ինչքա՞ն ռազմական տեխնիկա է խոցվել, բա խի՞ ՀԱՊԿ-ին չէինք դիմում, կամ Հուլիսյան դեպքերի վախտ ։Դ Նիկոլը էդքան տղա չէր, որ իրոք կանգներ ու ցույց տար էդ ՀԱՊԿ-ի փուչիկի կերպարը։
Մյուս կետերը էնքան թույլ էին, որ ասելու բան չկա, էն չորրորդը ընդհանրապես ցույց է տալիս, որ իրավիճակին ծանոթ չես։




> Ու շարքը կարելի ա շարունակել։ Էս բոլորը նպաստավոր աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններ ա ստեղծել Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի համար, հստակ իմացել են, որ հարձակվեն, Ռուսաստանը մատը մատին չի տալու, որտև հասցրել են։ Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու դու ես Պուտինի տեղը, քեզ երկուսուկես տարի էդքան ձեռ առնեն, ո՞նց կարձագանքես։ Կասես, դե լավ, ոչինչ, որ ինձ էշի տեղ էիք դնում, գալիս եմ ձեզ փրկե՞մ։


Բյուր, անկեղծ ճիշտ ես, պետքա հետևել մասնագետներին, որ սենց բաներ չասել։
Ախր, կարաս դնես ու Թուրքիայի վերջին տարիների վարած քաղաքականությանը նայես, թե բա Թուրքիան տեսավ, որ Հայաստանը Պուտինին նեղացրելա, դրա համար հարձակվեց։ Թորքիայի մասով կարամ երկու էջ գրեմ, մի էջ էլ նվիրեմ վերջին տարիների Ռուս-թուրքական հարաբերություններին, բայց դու էլի շեղվում ես բուն թեմայից։ ուսաստանի դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվել, էս մարդիկ էս մի քանի տարիա էս են առաջարկում, տարածքների հանձնում ու իրանց զորքերի տեղակայում։





> Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքում եթե ուշադիր հետևես դիվանագիտական քայլերը, սկզբում արևմուտք էին ձգվում, լացում, թե մենք ժողովրդավար ենք, բռնապետները հարձակվել են մեզ վրա։ Հետո կամաց-կամաց դեպի արևմուտք սլաքը նվազեց, Ռուսաստանինը մեծացավ։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Նիկոլն ու Պուտինն ինչ են խոսել օրը հինգ-վեց անգամ, *ոնց որ Նիկոլն ա ասում, բայց գիտեմ, որ Նիկոլը կոնկրետ օգնություն չի ուզել Ռուսաստանից։ Կամ եթե ուզել ա, Պուտինը մերժել ա կամ պայման ա դրել, որ ռադ ըլնի, չգիտեմ, էս բաները դեռ պիտի բացահայտվեն։*


էդ մասին քեզ Պուտիննա ասե՞լ ։Դ  Իսկ ինձ ասելա, որ Փաշինյանը առաջարկելա, որ ինքը հրաժարական կտա, եթե ավելի լավ պայմաններ կլինեն ՀՀ-ի համար, բայց առաջարկը մերժվելա։
Լավ, դու գոնե Պուտինի վերջին հայտարարությունները լսե՞լ ես Փաշինյանի մասին ։Դ 

Հետո, անկախ նրանից Ռուսաստանն ինչ նպատակ ունի, Հայաստանն ու Ռուսաստանը հատվող շահեր ունեն, Հայաստանն ու արևմուտքը՝ չէ։ Հետևաբար, պետք ա Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցել, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ուրիշ տարբերակն ինքնասպանություն ա։[/QUOTE]
Էս վերջին մասը շատ կասկածելիա, լիքը ուրիշ տարբերակներ կան։ Պետք է զուտ քուչի դիվանագիտությունից անցում կատարել ու լուրջ զբաղվել էս հարցով։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես էլ եմ իրանց շա՜տ վաղուցվանից հետևում, հենց հակալևոնական հողի վրա, երբ ողջ ակումբը լևոնական էր դարձել, ու մի քիչ մաքուր օդի կարիք կար։ Մենակ Անժելային եմ նոր հայտնաբերել։ Հետո, օրինակ Էդգար Էլբակյանը վերջին վիդեոյում հենց Լևոնի թեկնածությունն էր առաջարկում, ինչի հետ հեչ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե Լևոնն էլ էս պահին Նիկոլից լավ կլիներ։ Ու ի վերջո, իրանք զուտ խելացի մարդիկ չեն։ Ես ու դու էլ ենք խելացի, կարանք նստենք, ժամերով էս թեմաներից խոսենք, բայց իրանցից առնվազն մի քանիսը հենց ոլորտի մասնագետներ են՝ ադրբեջանագետ, թուրքագետ, և այլն։ Իրանք իրանց մասնագիտական գործունեությունը նվիրել են էս թեմաներին, հետևաբար ինձնից ու քեզնից շատ բան գիտեն ու շատ բան են հասկանում, նույնիսկ եթե հակալևոնական են (ու վերջին հաշվով երևի դրա համար են հակալևոնական՝ խիստ դեմ լինելով պատերազմ, թե խաղաղություն թեզին)։


Բյուր ջան, ես ունեմ մի համոզմունք, որը էնքան կարծրացած ա անձնական փորձով, որ շատ դժվար կլինի փոխել. Հայաստանի ամենագլխավոր խնդիրը գողական, քրեական փոխհարաբերություններն են մարդկանց միջև, բոլոր աստիճաններում ու բնագավառներում։
Բոլոր խնդիրնեը, սկսած կանանց նկատմամբ խտրականությունից ու բռնությունից, վերջացրած պատերազմում պարտությամբ ու ահռելի արտագաղթով, ածանցյալ են սրան։
Ամեն ինչի հիմքը էս փտած, կեղտոտ, սովետագողական, որը շատ դեպքերում որպես ավանդական ու հայրենասիրական են ներկայացնում, մտածելակերպի ու կենսակերպի հետևանք են։
Հիմա, էս վերլուծաբաններից ո՞ր մեկն ա խոսել սրա մասին։ Ճիշտ հակառակը, միշտ ծաղրել, ու անվանարկել են մաֆիոզ պարագլուխների դեմ պայքարող մարդկանց։
Այսինքն էս մարդիկ բացահայտ մաֆիոզ շրջանակների ազդեցության տակ են, որոշ դեպքերում էդ արժեքների հենց կրողն են, ու ինչքան էլ գրագետ ու խելացի վերլուծականներ ներկայացնեն, ես լսելով դրանք, ու ֆիլտրելով կարևոր դրվագները, հստակորեն առանձնացնում եմ կոնկրետ խմբի շահերին ուղղված հատվածներն ու անտեսում եմ դրանք։
Ու նաև մեղավոր եմ համարում էս մարդկանց բոլոր արատավոր երևույթների համար, որոնք անձամբ ինձ խեղդում են, ու չեն թողնում նորմալ ապրել։
Եթե էս մարդկանց հետ համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվելը, ընդունել-չընդունելը հեռվից զուտ գաղափարական հարթության վրա ա, իմ համար անձնական, իմ ու ընտանիքիս անմիջական կենսական ապահովության խնդիր ա առաջացնում։

----------

Freeman (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020), Շինարար (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ունեմ մի համոզմունք, որը էնքան կարծրացած ա անձնական փորձով, որ շատ դժվար կլինի փոխել. Հայաստանի ամենագլխավոր խնդիրը գողական, քրեական փոխհարաբերություններն են մարդկանց միջև, բոլոր աստիճաններում ու բնագավառներում։
> Բոլոր խնդիրնեը, սկսած կանանց նկատմամբ խտրականությունից ու բռնությունից, վերջացրած պատերազմում պարտությամբ ու ահռելի արտագաղթով, ածանցյալ են սրան։
> Ամեն ինչի հիմքը էս փտած, կեղտոտ, սովետագողական, որը շատ դեպքերում որպես ավանդական ու հայրենասիրական են ներկայացնում, մտածելակերպի ու կենսակերպի հետևանք են։
> Հիմա, էս վերլուծաբաններից ո՞ր մեկն ա խոսել սրա մասին։ Ճիշտ հակառակը, միշտ ծաղրել, ու անվանարկել են մաֆիոզ պարագլուխների դեմ պայքարող մարդկանց։
> Այսինքն էս մարդիկ բացահայտ մաֆիոզ շրջանակների ազդեցության տակ են, որոշ դեպքերում էդ արժեքների հենց կրողն են, ու ինչքան էլ գրագետ ու խելացի վերլուծականներ ներկայացնեն, ես լսելով դրանք, ու ֆիլտրելով կարևոր դրվագները, հստակորեն առանձնացնում եմ կոնկրետ խմբի շահերին ուղղված հատվածներն ու անտեսում եմ դրանք։
> Ու նաև մեղավոր եմ համարում էս մարդկանց բոլոր արատավոր երևույթների համար, որոնք անձամբ ինձ խեղդում են, ու չեն թողնում նորմալ ապրել։
> Եթե էս մարդկանց հետ համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվելը, ընդունել-չընդունելը հեռվից զուտ գաղափարական հարթության վրա ա, իմ համար անձնական, իմ ու ընտանիքիս անմիջական կենսական ապահովության խնդիր ա առաջացնում։


Արէա ջան, էդ մարդիկ քաղաքական գործիչներ չեն, իրանք զբաղվել են ու զբաղվում են մասնագիտական գործունեությամբ։ Ասենք Անժելա Էլիբեգովան Արդբեջանի հարցերով փորձագետ ա, մաֆիոզ պարագլուխներով ի՞նչ անի։ Ոնց որ ասես՝ ինչու՞ բժիշկը տնտեսագիտությամբ չի զբաղվում։ Ու նույնիսկ էնքան ես բրդում, որ ասում ես՝ մաֆիոզ շրջանակների տակ։ Իրանք մասնագետ են, գրողը տանի, ոչ մեկի ազդեցության տակ էլ չեն, գուցե ունեն քաղաքական դիրքորոշում, գուցե մասնագիտության շնորհիվ իրանք ավելի շատ բան են տեսնում, քան մենք։ Էն ա, մի մաֆիոզ-պարագլուխ էլ Լֆիկն ա, տեսե՞լ ես ինչ շակալադնի հարաբերությունների մեջ ա ներկայիս իշխանությունների հետ։ Հարցը տանելով սենց բաների՝ ահագին պրիմիտիվացնում ես, որովհետև Հայաստանի գլխավոր խնդիրը շատ ավելի բարդ ա, ու ըստ էության էս ամբողջ ընթացքում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, մի մաֆիոզը մյուսով ա փոխարինվել՝ էն տարբերությամբ, որ էս վերջին մաֆիոզները նաև ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունից էին ի սպառ զուրկ, հետևաբար իրանց գործունեությունը նաև մեր պետականությանը սկսեց սպառնալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, անկեղծ ասա, ղժժու՞մ ես վրես։ Դու Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, հեչ հետաքրքրվե՞լ ես, էս երազանքը արդեն շատ վաղուց վերածվել է նպատակի ու շուտով կարող ենք առաջին քայլը տենսել, Բելառուսը վկա։


Տեղյակ եմ։ Հայաստանը վկա, Ուկրաինան ու Վրաստանը վկա։




> խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, անցյալում արված իմ ու քո գրառումները կարդալ, վայ աստվատ, լավ խի՞ սենց, բայց ռաս ուժ վարչապետս, կմտնես ուրիշ գրառումներ էլ կկարդաս, կարամ լինքը տամ։ 
> Իսկ բուն գրածիդ մասով, արդեն վստահ եմ, որ ղղժում ես։ Դու ուրիշ իրականություն ես ներկայացնում, Կազանի փասթափղփին ծանո՞թ ես ։Ճ Մեզ արդեն ինչ դեմ էին տալիս համաձայնվում էինք, իրանք ավելին էին ուզում-էս ու՞մ խոսքերնա։


Ծանոթ եմ էնքանով, ինչքանով հանրությանը հայտնի են դարձրել։ Տեղյա՞կ ես, որ էնտեղ Շուշի չկար, ինքնորոշում կար, տեղյա՞կ ես, որ էդ փաստաթուղթը հազար գլուխ լավն էր էս նոյեմբերին ստորագրվածից ու տեղյա՞կ ես, որ Ադրբեջանի չստորագրելն էլ հենց թակարդ էր իրանց դեմ, որ շատ լավ աշխատեց։ Փաստն էն ա. նույնիսկ դա չի ստորագրվել, չէ՞։ Իսկ նոյեմբերինը ստորագրվել ա։





> ՀԱՊԿ  էս պատերազմի ընթացքում գիտես ՀՀ տարածքում ինչքա՞ն ռազմական տեխնիկա է խոցվել, բա խի՞ ՀԱՊԿ-ին չէինք դիմում, կամ Հուլիսյան դեպքերի վախտ ։Դ Նիկոլը էդքան տղա չէր, որ իրոք կանգներ ու ցույց տար էդ ՀԱՊԿ-ի փուչիկի կերպարը։
> Մյուս կետերը էնքան թույլ էին, որ ասելու բան չկա, էն չորրորդը ընդհանրապես ցույց է տալիս, որ իրավիճակին ծանոթ չես։


Ու՞ր ա, թող դիմեին։ Դեռ էն ժամանակ ես էլ, շատերն էլ էս հարցը բարձրացնում էինք, իշխանությունները կրուտիտ էին միացնում։ Իրավիճակին աչքիս դու բացարձակապես ծանոթ չես, ես քեզ կետեր եմ դեմ տալիս, դու ասում ես՝ իրավիճակին ծանոթ չես։




> Բյուր, անկեղծ ճիշտ ես, պետքա հետևել մասնագետներին, որ սենց բաներ չասել։
> Ախր, կարաս դնես ու Թուրքիայի վերջին տարիների վարած քաղաքականությանը նայես, թե բա Թուրքիան տեսավ, որ Հայաստանը Պուտինին նեղացրելա, դրա համար հարձակվեց։ Թորքիայի մասով կարամ երկու էջ գրեմ, մի էջ էլ նվիրեմ վերջին տարիների Ռուս-թուրքական հարաբերություններին, բայց դու էլի շեղվում ես բուն թեմայից։ ուսաստանի դիրքորոշումը չի փոխվել, էս մարդիկ էս մի քանի տարիա էս են առաջարկում, տարածքների հանձնում ու իրանց զորքերի տեղակայում։


Թուրքիայի քաղաքականությանը շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ։ Ավելին՝ ծանոթ լինելով ա, որ ասում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ինչքան շուտ ռադ ըլնի, էնքան լավ, որտև Թուրքիան էսքանով չի սահմանափակվելու։ Ավելին՝ հարց չի՞ առաջանում, թե ինչու էս անգամ Թուրքիան ամեն դեպքում էսքանով սահմանափակվեց, Սյունիքը չպոկեց։ Բայց հերիք ա նորից սենց բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծվեն, դա էլ ա լինելու։ Մեր խնդիրն ա դա թույլ չտալը։
Իսկ հա, Ռուսաստանի դիրքորոշումն էլի տարածք հանձնել, խաղաղապահ զորք տեղակայելն ա էղել։ Բայց դու ջոկու՞մ ես, որ հիմա մենք ստացանք խայտառակ անբերնպաստ մի բան. էդքան զոհ, էդքան տուն կորցրած մարդ, պլյուս ԼՂԻՄ-ի մասերից էլ կորուստ, Արցախի փաստացի ռուսականացում։ Ինչու՞։ Որտև դեմագոգ ղեկավարդ բանակցություններն իրա կետից էր սկսում, Ռուսաստանի դիրքորոշումն էլ, մինչև էդ էղած սաղ բանակցություններն էլ հեչ էր արել։ Իսկ պատերազմն էլ չկարացավ նորմալ վարի, որ գոնե հնարավորինս քիչ կորուստներով դուրս գանք։




> էդ մասին քեզ Պուտիննա ասե՞լ ։Դ  Իսկ ինձ ասելա, որ Փաշինյանը առաջարկելա, որ ինքը հրաժարական կտա, եթե ավելի լավ պայմաններ կլինեն ՀՀ-ի համար, բայց առաջարկը մերժվելա։
> Լավ, դու գոնե Պուտինի վերջին հայտարարությունները լսե՞լ ես Փաշինյանի մասին ։Դ


Չէ, ենթադրում եմ, որտև լիքը ենթադրելու բաներ են առայժմ։ Ենթադրում եմ՝ համադրելով երկու փաստ. Ռուսաստանի հետ ուղիղ կապ էղել ա, Ռուսաստանն օգնություն չի տրամադրել։ Պետք ա հասկանալ՝ ինչու, իմ առաջարկածները վարկածներ են, կարաս դու էլ քո վարկածներն առաջարկես։

Լսել եմ Պուտինի հայտարարությունը Փաշինյանի մասին, լսել եմ նաև Շուշիի պահերը, նաև որ Փաշինյանն ավելի վաղ ու ավելի բարենպաստ տարբերակներ ստորագրելը մերժել ա։ Հետո՞։ Հիմա Փաշինյանդ դառել ա Պուտինի շունիկը, որ ինչ ասի, էն էլ կանի։ Թե ինչ գնով ա դառել, ենթադրությունները քեզ։




> Էս վերջին մասը շատ կասկածելիա, լիքը ուրիշ տարբերակներ կան։ Պետք է զուտ քուչի դիվանագիտությունից անցում կատարել ու լուրջ զբաղվել էս հարցով։


Դե առաջարկի, տեսնեմ ու՞մ ես առաջարկելու։ Սաղ արևմուտքդ ոտքից գլուխ Թուրքիայի հետ ա, Հունաստանից բացի։ Սաղ արևմուտքը Ռուսաստանի դեմ ա, Իրանի դեմ ա։ Դե կառուցի նոր դիվանագիտություն։ Նիկոլենց պրո-արևմտյան փորձերը տեսանք։ Վրաստանի ու Ուկրաինայինն էլ ենք տեսել։ Էդ երկուսի մեջ դեռ արևմուտքը շահագրգռվածություն ունի, որտև Թուրքիայի շահերի հետ բախում չկա։ Բա մե՞ր դեպքում։

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, էդ մարդիկ քաղաքական գործիչներ չեն, իրանք զբաղվել են ու զբաղվում են մասնագիտական գործունեությամբ։ Ասենք Անժելա Էլիբեգովան Արդբեջանի հարցերով փորձագետ ա, մաֆիոզ պարագլուխներով ի՞նչ անի։ Ոնց որ ասես՝ ինչու՞ բժիշկը տնտեսագիտությամբ չի զբաղվում։ Ու նույնիսկ էնքան ես բրդում, որ ասում ես՝ մաֆիոզ շրջանակների տակ։ Իրանք մասնագետ են, գրողը տանի, ոչ մեկի ազդեցության տակ էլ չեն, գուցե ունեն քաղաքական դիրքորոշում, գուցե մասնագիտության շնորհիվ իրանք ավելի շատ բան են տեսնում, քան մենք։ Էն ա, մի մաֆիոզ-պարագլուխ էլ Լֆիկն ա, տեսե՞լ ես ինչ շակալադնի հարաբերությունների մեջ ա ներկայիս իշխանությունների հետ։ Հարցը տանելով սենց բաների՝ ահագին պրիմիտիվացնում ես, որովհետև Հայաստանի գլխավոր խնդիրը շատ ավելի բարդ ա, ու ըստ էության էս ամբողջ ընթացքում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, մի մաֆիոզը մյուսով ա փոխարինվել՝ էն տարբերությամբ, որ էս վերջին մաֆիոզները նաև ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունից էին ի սպառ զուրկ, հետևաբար իրանց գործունեությունը նաև մեր պետականությանը սկսեց սպառնալ։


Անժելա Էլիբեգովան ու իր ընկերները ժամանակին ծաղրում էին մարդկանց, ովքեր պայքարում էին, օրինակ Նեմեցի դեմ, ու ում ծեծում էին նույն Նեմեցի հրոսակախմբերը։
Անձամբ իմ անձնական անվտանգության համար Նեմեցի բանդան պակաս վտանգ չի ներկայացնում, քան թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիները։
Լայն հայացքով նայելու դեպքում անգամ երկրի համար են նույնչափ վտանգավոր, որովհետև խեղդել են գիտական միտքն ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում, ու անսահման իշխանություն ունենալով ստեղծել են իրենց մակարդակին համապատասխան երկիր ու միջավայր, որը ոչ մի դեպքում չէր կարող դիմակայել Թուրքիային, նույնիսկ Ադրբեջանին չէր կարող։
Էլիբեկովան և մյուսները պայքարել են մարդկանց դեմ, ովքեր ուզում էին վերացնել սա։
Ես էլ իրենց դեմ եմ պայքարում։
Ու լսելով իրենց վերլուծությունները, ոչ մի բառի չեմ հավատում ինչն ուղղված է նախկին մաֆիոզների ազդեցությունների վերականգնմանը, որովհետև հստակ շահեր եմ տեսնում։
Եթե 2018-ից առաջ իրենց ճանաչած չլինեի, հիմա վստահորեն ընկնելու էի ազդեցության տակ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անժելա Էլիբեգովան ու իր ընկերները ժամանակին ծաղրում էին մարդկանց, ովքեր պայքարում էին, օրինակ Նեմեցի դեմ, ու ում ծեծում էին նույն Նեմեցի հրոսակախմբերը։
> Անձամբ իմ անձնական անվտանգության համար Նեմեցի բանդան պակաս վտանգ չի ներկայացնում, քան թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիները։
> Լայն հայացքով նայելու դեպքում անգամ երկրի համար են նույնչափ վտանգավոր, որովհետև խեղդել են գիտական միտքն ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում, ու անսահման իշխանություն ունենալով ստեղծել են իրենց մակարդակին համապատասխան երկիր ու միջավայր, որը ոչ մի դեպքում չէր կարող դիմակայել Թուրքիային, նույնիսկ Ադրբեջանին չէր կարող։
> Էլիբեկովան և մյուսները պայքարել են մարդկանց դեմ, ովքեր ուզում էին վերացնել սա։
> Ես էլ իրենց դեմ եմ պայքարում։
> Ու լսելով իրենց վերլուծությունները, ոչ մի բառի չեմ հավատում ինչն ուղղված է նախկին մաֆիոզների ազդեցությունների վերականգնմանը, որովհետև հստակ շահեր եմ տեսնում։
> Եթե 2018-ից առաջ իրենց ճանաչած չլինեի, հիմա վստահորեն ընկնելու էի ազդեցության տակ։


Օք, փաստորեն քո համար Նեմեցն ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Դրա համար էլ բարի-դրացիական հարաբերություններից ես խոսում։ 

Գիտական միտքը Հայաստանում խայտառակ ձևով ճնշվել ա անկախության ողջ ընթացքում, բայց առավել սրվել ու համարյա գետնին ա հավասարեցվել վերջին երկուսուկես տարիների ընթացքում։ Գիտնականների հետ խոսի մի քիչ, կասեն։ Ըստ քեզ, Նիկոլենք վերացնում են հա՞ մաֆիոզներին։ Չէ, քեզ խաբել են, իրենք զուտ դուրս են գալիս իրենց չենթարկվողների դեմ։ Տես ինչ լավ հարաբերություններ են թիվ մեկ Լֆիկի հետ կամ տես Ծառուկյանն իրանց պետք էր ձայների համար, բայց հենց սկսեց իրենց դեմ խոսել, արդեն մաֆիոզ էր, պետք էր ձերբակալել։ 

Էլի եմ ասում. Անժելան միակն ա, որին նոր եմ հայտնաբերել։ Մնացած բոլորին գիտեմ շատ վաղուցվանից, դեռ 2008-ից էլ շուտ, իմ ուղեղը լվացել էին, որ իրենք ՀՀԿ-ական են։ Հիմա եմ հասկանում, որ չէ, մեզ խոշոր հաշվով խաբել են։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ են ծաղրել ժամանակին, որովհետև հենց մտածելով, որ ՀՀԿ-ական են, դադարել եմ հետևել, բայց էդ մարդիկ փաստացիորեն զգուշացրել են ներկայիս իշխանություններին իրենց կատրաած բոլոր սխալ քայլերի մասին, ու անազնիվ ա իրանց ազդեցության տակ ընկած անվանել, որովհետև իրանք մասնագետներ են, անում են իրենց մասնագիտական գործը։ Ու էդ մարդիկ փաստացի որևէ քաղաքական ուժ չեն ներկայացնում։ Խնդրեմ, Էդգարը հենց հիմա դրած Ադրբեջանի շքերթն ա վերլուծում՝ պատմական զուգահեռներ անցկացնելով։ Լսի, գուցե մի երկու բան ավել իմանաս մեր խաղաղասեր հարևանների մասին։

----------


## Overdose

> Էս արդյունքը մենակ Նիկոլի մեղքը չի, Օվերդոզ ջան:
> ՈՒ, ինձ թվում ա, սաղն էլ էդ նույն կարծիքի են, ուղղակի՝ քաղաքական հայացքներից ելնելով, բոչկեն իրանցից հեռու ուրիշի վրա են գլորում:
> 
> Իհարկե Նիկոլն էլ իրա մեղքի բաժինն ունի, բայց ոչ ամենամեծը:
> 
> Համ էլ՝ ջոգել էիք վարի ա տալիս, ախպեր, սաղ անձնական հարցերն ու ամբիցիաները մի կողմ դնեիք ու հավաքվեիք իրար գլուխ, գնայիք մոտը ասեիք ձևը տենց չի, արի սենց ու նենց անենք, մենք մեր փայ ինչից լավ ենք՝ էդ անենք, դու՝ քոնն արա: Թող աամեն ինչ խաղաղվի, հետո էլի հանգիստ իրար միս կուտենք:
> Հայրենիքն ու պետական ինքնիշխանության հարցն էր դրված զոհասեղանին: Մի հավաբնի չափ երկրում իրար հետ սուրհանդակների միջոցով շփվելը ո՞րն ա:
> Հետո էլ՝ բեր հիմա հանդիպենք, չէ լավ՝ գնանք Մոսկվա գանք՝ հետո հանդիպենք, վայ չէ՝ կորոնա կպա՝ քել վաբշե չհանդիպենք..
> Է հետո՞...


Ենթադրում եմ Քոչարյանին նկատի ունես վերջին պարբերությունում։ Կամ Լեւոնին։

Ախպերս, հեռու չգնանք, դու կարա՞ս օրինակ ակումբի Աթեիստին համոզես, որ Նիկոլը ապաշնորհ կառավարիչ ա, որի պլանավորված կամ անխոհեմ գործողությունները հանգեցրել են երկրի համար կատաստրոֆիկ պարտության։ Կամ ավելի կարճ ասած՝ Նիկոլը դալբայոբ ա, որ դավաճանության կամ էշության շնորհիվ երկիրը վարի ա տվել։ Համոզված եմ որ չես կարա։

Հիմա պատկերացրու նույն բանը փորձես Նիկոլին համոզես։ Կարա՞ս։ Չես կարա։ Որովհետեւ էդ մարդը սկի երկրը վարի տալուց հետո չի պրիզնատ գալիս, որ ինչ որ բան սխալ ա արել, դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում, որ մեկը գնար իրան փորձեր օգներ կամ խորհուրդ տար։ 

Լութո 14-ը ասում էր Պետությունը դա ես եմ։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ավելի մեծ իրավունք ունի էդ բառերը ասելու, քան հեղինակը, որովհետեւ մենք էսօր չունենք պետություն։ Կա Նիկոլ ու էռատո, ու իրանց ցանկություններն ու քմահաճույքները կատարող մարդկանց խումբ, որը կոչվում ա պետական ապարատ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հիմա Փաշինյանդ դառել ա Պուտինի շունիկը, որ ինչ ասի, էն էլ կանի։ Թե ինչ գնով ա դառել, ենթադրությունները քեզ։
> 
> 
> Դե առաջարկի, տեսնեմ ու՞մ ես առաջարկելու։ Սաղ արևմուտքդ ոտքից գլուխ Թուրքիայի հետ ա, Հունաստանից բացի։ Սաղ արևմուտքը Ռուսաստանի դեմ ա, Իրանի դեմ ա։ Դե կառուցի նոր դիվանագիտություն։ Նիկոլենց պրո-արևմտյան փորձերը տեսանք։ Վրաստանի ու Ուկրաինայինն էլ ենք տեսել։ Էդ երկուսի մեջ դեռ արևմուտքը շահագրգռվածություն ունի, որտև Թուրքիայի շահերի հետ բախում չկա։ Բա մե՞ր դեպքում։


Էլ կետ առ կետ չանրադառնամ, քանի որ ոչ մի տեղ չենք գնա սենց, բայց արդեն կամաց-կամաց ունենք նմանատիպ կետեր, որոնց վրա արժի կառուցողական զրույց սկսել։ Մնացյալի հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն չեմ, բայց էդ արդեն կարևոր չի։
Շատ ճիշտ ես, մեր կախումը  էլ գնալով մեծացավ ու հենց էստեղ վտանգ կա պետականությանը։ Ներկա պահին ՀՀ-ում չկա մի քաղ ուժ, որը կարողանա էդ կախումը նվազեցնի։
Ինձ համար միշտ առանջնահերթությունը եղել է ՀՀ պետական շահը, դրա համար արևմուտքը իմը որ չի ։Ճ Շատ բան պարզ կլինի Բայդենի ինագուրացիայից հետո, պետք է սպասել փոքր ինչ ու կարևոր է նաև չմոռանալ Չինաստանի մասին, որը երկար չի կարա սենց դինջ լռվի։ Միգուցե իրենց հետ արժի լուրջ աշխատանքներ տանել, ինձ դզում ենք գաղափարական-արժեհամակարգային պետությունները ու ըստ դրա իրանցից կարա իրոք դաշնակից դուրս գա։ 
Աշխարհում շատ ուժեր կան, որոնց հետ մեր շահերը համընկնում են։ Արևմուտքի համար Թուրքիան իհարկե շատ կարևոր է, բայց ստեղ մի կարևոր հանգամանք կա, Թուրքիան ոչ թե Էրդողանը։
Հիմա ամենակարևորը, ճիշտ էիր նշել, էս աշխարհում առանց դաշնակից չի լինի, բայց իրապես դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների համար պետությունը պետք է իրենից կշիռ ներկայացնի։ ԵՍ չեմ տեսնում ՀՀ-ում մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով կարող է երկրին զարգացման էն հունով տանի, որ կարողանանք էդ մակարդակին հասնել, փոխարենը ես կարող եմ առաջարկել, որ հենց ես ու դու ու մնացածը սկսենք երկրի զարգացման գործը, էդ ավելի բարդ ու երկարաժամկետ է, բայց կա՞ այլ տարբերակ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.12.2020), Varzor (11.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Օք, փաստորեն քո համար Նեմեցն ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Դրա համար էլ բարի-դրացիական հարաբերություններից ես խոսում։


Նեմեցն ու իր նմանները երկիրը հասցրել են էն մակարդակի, որ ոչ մի հնարավորություն չկար դիմակայելու արտաքին ագրեսիային, ո՞նց վտանգավոր չեն։




> Գիտական միտքը Հայաստանում խայտառակ ձևով ճնշվել ա անկախության ողջ ընթացքում, բայց առավել սրվել ու համարյա գետնին ա հավասարեցվել վերջին երկուսուկես տարիների ընթացքում։ Գիտնականների հետ խոսի մի քիչ, կասեն։ Ըստ քեզ, Նիկոլենք վերացնում են հա՞ մաֆիոզներին։ Չէ, քեզ խաբել են, իրենք զուտ դուրս են գալիս իրենց չենթարկվողների դեմ։ Տես ինչ լավ հարաբերություններ են թիվ մեկ Լֆիկի հետ կամ տես Ծառուկյանն իրանց պետք էր ձայների համար, բայց հենց սկսեց իրենց դեմ խոսել, արդեն մաֆիոզ էր, պետք էր ձերբակալել։


Հայաստանում գիտական միտքը ծաղկում էր, Նիկոլը վերացրե՞ց։ Վերջ տուր, խնդրում եմ։
2001-2006 թվերին մեր կուրսում 32 հոգուց 3 հոգի էինք առանց կաշառքի քննություն ու զաչոտ ստանում, մնացած բոլորը, առանց բացառության բոլոր քննություններն ու ստուգարքները ստանում էին բացառապես կաշառքով ու ծանոթով։ Էդ մարդիկ հիմա Հայաստանի, հիմնականում ոստիկանական համակարգում, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ են, ովքեր մի տառ չեն սովորել համալսարանում, ու ուղնուծուծով կոռուպցիայի ու քրեական մտածելակերպի կրողներ են, Նիկոլն ի՞նչ մեղք ունի։
Նիկոլը կառավարիչ չի, շատ վատ կառավարիչ ա, Նիկոլը պիտի հեռանա, բայց էն ինչ եղել ա Նիկոլից առաջ ոչ մի դեպքում չպիտի կրկնվի։ Ու մարդիկ ովքեր արդարացնում են դա, ու ովքեր չէին պայքարում դրա դեմ, եչն կարող ինձ համար հեղինակություն լինել, ու ես բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ կասկածելու իրենց անկողմնակալության վրա։




> Էլի եմ ասում. Անժելան միակն ա, որին նոր եմ հայտնաբերել։ Մնացած բոլորին գիտեմ շատ վաղուցվանից, դեռ 2008-ից էլ շուտ, իմ ուղեղը լվացել էին, որ իրենք ՀՀԿ-ական են։ Հիմա եմ հասկանում, որ չէ, մեզ խոշոր հաշվով խաբել են։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ են ծաղրել ժամանակին, որովհետև հենց մտածելով, որ ՀՀԿ-ական են, դադարել եմ հետևել, բայց էդ մարդիկ փաստացիորեն զգուշացրել են ներկայիս իշխանություններին իրենց կատրաած բոլոր սխալ քայլերի մասին, ու անազնիվ ա իրանց ազդեցության տակ ընկած անվանել, որովհետև իրանք մասնագետներ են, անում են իրենց մասնագիտական գործը։ Ու էդ մարդիկ փաստացի որևէ քաղաքական ուժ չեն ներկայացնում։ Խնդրեմ, Էդգարը հենց հիմա դրած Ադրբեջանի շքերթն ա վերլուծում՝ պատմական զուգահեռներ անցկացնելով։ Լսի, գուցե մի երկու բան ավել իմանաս մեր խաղաղասեր հարևանների մասին։


Լսում եմ բոլորին, առանց բացառության։ Երբեմն խղճում եմ ինձ էսքան աղբ լսելու համար, բայց բոլորին լսում ու հետևում եմ։ Անգամ Իսագուլյան Գառնիկին ու Կարմեն Դավթյանին  :Sad:

----------

Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլ կետ առ կետ չանրադառնամ, քանի որ ոչ մի տեղ չենք գնա սենց, բայց արդեն կամաց-կամաց ունենք նմանատիպ կետեր, որոնց վրա արժի կառուցողական զրույց սկսել։ Մնացյալի հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն չեմ, բայց էդ արդեն կարևոր չի։
> Շատ ճիշտ ես, մեր կախումը  էլ գնալով մեծացավ ու հենց էստեղ վտանգ կա պետականությանը։ Ներկա պահին ՀՀ-ում չկա մի քաղ ուժ, որը կարողանա էդ կախումը նվազեցնի։
> Ինձ համար միշտ առանջնահերթությունը եղել է ՀՀ պետական շահը, դրա համար արևմուտքը իմը որ չի ։Ճ Շատ բան պարզ կլինի Բայդենի ինագուրացիայից հետո, պետք է սպասել փոքր ինչ ու կարևոր է նաև չմոռանալ Չինաստանի մասին, որը երկար չի կարա սենց դինջ լռվի։ Միգուցե իրենց հետ արժի լուրջ աշխատանքներ տանել, ինձ դզում ենք գաղափարական-արժեհամակարգային պետությունները ու ըստ դրա իրանցից կարա իրոք դաշնակից դուրս գա։ 
> Աշխարհում շատ ուժեր կան, որոնց հետ մեր շահերը համընկնում են։ Արևմուտքի համար Թուրքիան իհարկե շատ կարևոր է, բայց ստեղ մի կարևոր հանգամանք կա, Թուրքիան ոչ թե Էրդողանը։
> Հիմա ամենակարևորը, ճիշտ էիր նշել, էս աշխարհում առանց դաշնակից չի լինի, բայց իրապես դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների համար պետությունը պետք է իրենից կշիռ ներկայացնի։ ԵՍ չեմ տեսնում ՀՀ-ում մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով կարող է երկրին զարգացման էն հունով տանի, որ կարողանանք էդ մակարդակին հասնել, փոխարենը ես կարող եմ առաջարկել, որ հենց ես ու դու ու մնացածը սկսենք երկրի զարգացման գործը, էդ ավելի բարդ ու երկարաժամկետ է, բայց կա՞ այլ տարբերակ


Չինաստանի մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց Չինաստանը աշխարհագրորեն ավելի հեռու ա։ Կարելի ա և՜ Չինաստանի, և՜ Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ, դրանք իրար շատ չեն հակասի։ Բոլոր դեպքերում, Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերություն չունենալը կամ հակառուսական որևէ կողմի հետ լավ հարաբերություն ունենալը խիստ վտանգավոր ա, սա պետք ա հաշվի առնել։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «որևէ բան ներկայացնելուն», ապա տես ոնց Հունաստանն արևմուտքի սիրտը մտավ նավթի ռեզերվերներով։ Իհարկե մենք չունենք ծով կամ որևէ ռեզերվ, որ կարողանանք որևէ կողմի տանք։ Նայի, ինչու՞ են Ռուսաստանն ու Իրանն ամենատրամաբանական դաշնակիցները, որտև իրանց տալու բան ունենք, իսկ էդ տվածը ՆԱՏՕ-ի առաջանալն ա։ Չինաստանը շատ հեռու ա, իրանց երևի մեկ կլնի ՆԱՏՕ-ն Թուրքիայում ա, թե արդեն հասել ա Ադրբեջան, կամ ավելի պակաս հրատապ կլինի։ Բայց Չինաստանի հետ էլ ինչ-որ տեխնոպարկ էր կառուցվում, ինչ-որ հարաբերություններ սկսում էին զարգացնել, էն էլ Հայաստանը մտավ ինչ-որ կրոնական հակաչինական կոալիցիայի մեջ։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա քաղաքական ուժերին, ստեղ խնդիրը վերքաղաքական ա։ Էս պահին պետք ա շտապ մեր անվտանգության հարցը լուծել, սրա շուրջ լիքը քաղաքական ու ոչ քաղաքական ուժեր համախմբված են։ Իսկ ավելի հեռահար ապագայում արդեն քաղաքական ուժերը կարան մշակեն իրանց Հայաստանի տեսլականը։ Ես անձամբ հավատում եմ, որ ձախ ազգայնականությունը մեզ կփրկի, բայց ոչ թե դաշնակների պես, այլ իրապես պրոգրեսիվ ձախ, որ ցանկացած ճնշվողի իրավունքները պաշտպանում ա՝ լինի կրոնական, ազգային, ռասսայական, թե սոցիալական հողի վրա։ Էդ ուղղությամբ փոքր-փոքր, բայց քայլեր արվում են։

----------


## Արէա

Բյուր ջան, նույն Էլբակյան Էդգարը հենց նոր ստատուս ա գրում. *«Մի՛ վախեցիր»-ի քյառթու Հայաստանը պարտվեց «Կյանք ու կռիվ»-ի ղզիկ Հայաստանին։ Արամ Շահբազյանը ճիշտ էր, Մհեր Մկրտչյանը՝ սխալ*։

Եթե տեղափոխենք էս միտքը մեր բանավեճի վրա, կստացվի՝ Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանը պարտվեց Արէայի ղզիկ Հայաստանին։

Թռուցիկ հայացքի դեպքում հա էլի՝ էս ինչ սարքեցիք մեր առնական երկիրը էդ ձեր սորոսական եվրոգոմիկներով։

Բայց որ խորն ես նայում, ի՞նչ ղզիկ Հայաստան՝ Հայաստանը նույն Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանն ա, ոչ մի գրամ չի փոխվել, ու պարտվել է հենց որովհետև Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանն ա եղել, ոչ թե Արէայի երազածը։

Այ էս կարգի մանիպուլյացիա ա սրանց բոլոր տեքստերը, ուղղակի խելացի վերլուծականներով համեմված։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, նույն Էլբակյան Էդգարը հենց նոր ստատուս ա գրում. *«Մի՛ վախեցիր»-ի քյառթու Հայաստանը պարտվեց «Կյանք ու կռիվ»-ի ղզիկ Հայաստանին։ Արամ Շահբազյանը ճիշտ էր, Մհեր Մկրտչյանը՝ սխալ*։
> 
> Եթե տեղափոխենք էս միտքը մեր բանավեճի վրա, կստացվի՝ Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանը պարտվեց Արէայի ղզիկ Հայաստանին։
> 
> Թռուցիկ հայացքի դեպքում հա էլի՝ էս ինչ սարքեցիք մեր առնական երկիրը էդ ձեր սորոսական եվրոգոմիկներով։
> 
> Բայց որ խորն ես նայում, ի՞նչ ղզիկ Հայաստան՝ Հայաստանը նույն Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանն ա, ոչ մի գրամ չի փոխվել, ու պարտվել է հենց որովհետև Նեմեցի քյառթու Հայաստանն ա եղել, ոչ թե Արէայի երազածը։
> 
> Այ էս կարգի մանիպուլյացիա ա սրանց բոլոր տեքստերը, ուղղակի խելացի վերլուծականներով համեմված։


Արէա, ախր դու դնում ես, ֆեյսբուքի ստատուսներ ես վերլուծում՝ իրա առավել մասնագիտական տեքստերի ու վիդեոների փոխարեն։ Հիմա ես էլ կարամ մի ստատուս գրեմ, դրոշակ սարքած ման գաք։ Բայց հարցը էդ չի, արի խորանանք նաև «քյառթու» ու «ղզիկ» տերմինների մեջ ու ինչ կա դրա տակ։ Նայի, երկար տարիներ էսպես կոչված առաջադեմները պայքար էին մղում «քյառթուների» դեմ ու դիսկրիմինացնում իրանց։ Ովքե՞ր են էդ քյառթուները։ Իրականում դա մեր ժողովուրդն ա։ Լավ-վատ, ռազմահայրենասիրական, թե չէ, հիմնականում մեր ժողովուրդն ա, որ երբ տեղը գալիս ա, զենքը վերցնում, գնում ա սահմանում կռվելու՝ պահպանելով պետության ներսում ապրող թե՜ մյուս քյառթուների, թե՜ «ղզիկների» անվտանգությունը։

Իրականում «քյառթուն» բավական բազմաշերտ արժեհամակարգ ա իրա լավ ու վատ կողմերով, ու չի կարելի տենց զզվանքով նայել, ասել՝ յա՜խք, ինչն ի դեպ արել են ներկայիս իշխանություններն ու իրանց շրջապատը՝ ձգտելով էսպես կոչված արևմտյան արժեքների։ Նույն կերպ էլ «ղզիկներն» ունեն արժեհամակարգ իրա լավ ու վատ կողմերով։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի ապագան երկու խմբերի լավ կողմերը վերցնելն ա, վատը թողնելը, որովհետև ոնց որ քյառթերի մեջ կա ատելություն օրինակ գեյերի նկատմամբ, նենց էլ «ղզիկների» մեջ կա ատելություն օրինակ քյառթուների նկատմամբ։ Իսկ ատելությամբ պետություն չես կառուցի։

Եթե դու ուզում ես, որ քրեական դեմքերը պատժվեն, ես համաձայն եմ դրան, դա էլ պետք ա լինի։ Բայց քո ներկայիս իշխանությունները դա չեն անում։ Եթե դու ուզում ես քյառթերին վերացնել, այ դրան ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ, որովհետև դա մեր մշակույթն ա, դա մեր քաղաքացիների մի մասն ա, ի դեպ, բավական մեծ մասը, բայց իրենք հանցագործ չեն։ Դու փաստացիորեն էստեղ գրում ես, որ դու ավելի ես վախենում քո ազգի մի ստվար զանգվածից, քան թուրքերից ու ադրբեջանցիներից։ Հարց եմ տալիս քեզ. քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ հայը հայի գլուխ կտրի։

Վերադառնալով Էդգարի գրածին՝ էլի պետք ա հասկանալ, թե որտեղից ա գալիս։ Երբ ինքը զանազան ռազմահայրենասիրական մտքեր էր արտահայտում, մեկը ես ու լիքը ուրիշ պռադվինուտիներ իրան ձեռ էինք առնում, անունը դնում քյառթու, հետամնաց, ազգայնական և այլն։ Հիմա որ խորանում ես, տեսնում ես՝ մարդը Հայաստանի իրականությունը շատ ավելի խորն ա հասկանում, քան ես ու դու, ավելին՝ ինքը ուղղակի մասնագետ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա լսել նրան։ Բայց ուղեղը դրա համար ա, որ ֆեյսբուքի նեղված ստատուսն ու ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծությունները կարողանաս իրարից տարբերել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նեմեցն ու իր նմանները երկիրը հասցրել են էն մակարդակի, որ ոչ մի հնարավորություն չկար դիմակայելու արտաքին ագրեսիային, ո՞նց վտանգավոր չեն։


Հա, փաստորեն արտաքին քաղաքական բոլոր սխալները, ներքաղաքական բոլոր սխալները հեչ, Նեմեցը մեջ, որ սկի իշխանություն էլ չի։ Ի՞նչ վիճակի, կբացատրե՞ս։ Ես կարամ մենակ ասեմ, որ էն վիճակի են հասցրել, որ Նիկոլի նմանի թիմը կարացել ա իշխանության գա, դրա համար պետք ա քֆրտել, բայց հիմիկվա անմիջական մեղավորը ներկայիս կառավարությունն ա, որ դեռ աթոռից կառչած ա։





> Հայաստանում գիտական միտքը ծաղկում էր, Նիկոլը վերացրե՞ց։ Վերջ տուր, խնդրում եմ։
> 2001-2006 թվերին մեր կուրսում 32 հոգուց 3 հոգի էինք առանց կաշառքի քննություն ու զաչոտ ստանում, մնացած բոլորը, առանց բացառության բոլոր քննություններն ու ստուգարքները ստանում էին բացառապես կաշառքով ու ծանոթով։ Էդ մարդիկ հիմա Հայաստանի, հիմնականում ոստիկանական համակարգում, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ են, ովքեր մի տառ չեն սովորել համալսարանում, ու ուղնուծուծով կոռուպցիայի ու քրեական մտածելակերպի կրողներ են, Նիկոլն ի՞նչ մեղք ունի։
> Նիկոլը կառավարիչ չի, շատ վատ կառավարիչ ա, Նիկոլը պիտի հեռանա, բայց էն ինչ եղել ա Նիկոլից առաջ ոչ մի դեպքում չպիտի կրկնվի։ Ու մարդիկ ովքեր արդարացնում են դա, ու ովքեր չէին պայքարում դրա դեմ, եչն կարող ինձ համար հեղինակություն լինել, ու ես բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ կասկածելու իրենց անկողմնակալության վրա։


Ոչ, գիտական միտքը շատ վատ վիճակով էր մինչև Նիկոլի գալը։ Բայց Նիկոլն էկավ, ամեն ինչ է՜լ ավելի վատթարացրեց. գիտական լիքը շենքեր վերցրեց գիտական հաստատությունների ձեռքից, ադրբեջանագիտությունը փակեց, գիտնականներին վարկաբեկեց՝ կոֆե խմող ասելով, հումանիտար միտքը վարկաբեկեց՝ անունը թամադա դնելով, հիմա էլ փորձում ա էղած ակադեմիական ազատության փշրանքները վերացնի՝ ռեկտորներին նշանակովի սարքելով։ Գնա, Հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած գիտնականի հետ խոսա, տես ինչ են ասում։

Չգիտեի, որ ոստիկանական համակարգը քեզ համար գիտական միտք ա, ի դեպ  :Smile: 




> Լսում եմ բոլորին, առանց բացառության։ Երբեմն խղճում եմ ինձ էսքան աղբ լսելու համար, բայց բոլորին լսում ու հետևում եմ։ Անգամ Իսագուլյան Գառնիկին ու Կարմեն Դավթյանին


Էս երկուսին սկի չգիտեմ էլ։

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, ախր դու դնում ես, ֆեյսբուքի ստատուսներ ես վերլուծում՝ իրա առավել մասնագիտական տեքստերի ու վիդեոների փոխարեն։ Հիմա ես էլ կարամ մի ստատուս գրեմ, դրոշակ սարքած ման գաք։ Բայց հարցը էդ չի, արի խորանանք նաև «քյառթու» ու «ղզիկ» տերմինների մեջ ու ինչ կա դրա տակ։ Նայի, երկար տարիներ էսպես կոչված առաջադեմները պայքար էին մղում «քյառթուների» դեմ ու դիսկրիմինացնում իրանց։ Ովքե՞ր են էդ քյառթուները։ Իրականում դա մեր ժողովուրդն ա։ Լավ-վատ, ռազմահայրենասիրական, թե չէ, հիմնականում մեր ժողովուրդն ա, որ երբ տեղը գալիս ա, զենքը վերցնում, գնում ա սահմանում կռվելու՝ պահպանելով պետության ներսում ապրող թե՜ մյուս քյառթուների, թե՜ «ղզիկների» անվտանգությունը։
> 
> Իրականում «քյառթուն» բավական բազմաշերտ արժեհամակարգ ա իրա լավ ու վատ կողմերով, ու չի կարելի տենց զզվանքով նայել, ասել՝ յա՜խք, ինչն ի դեպ արել են ներկայիս իշխանություններն ու իրանց շրջապատը՝ ձգտելով էսպես կոչված արևմտյան արժեքների։ Նույն կերպ էլ «ղզիկներն» ունեն արժեհամակարգ իրա լավ ու վատ կողմերով։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի ապագան երկու խմբերի լավ կողմերը վերցնելն ա, վատը թողնելը, որովհետև ոնց որ քյառթերի մեջ կա ատելություն օրինակ գեյերի նկատմամբ, նենց էլ «ղզիկների» մեջ կա ատելություն օրինակ քյառթուների նկատմամբ։ Իսկ ատելությամբ պետություն չես կառուցի։
> 
> Եթե դու ուզում ես, որ քրեական դեմքերը պատժվեն, ես համաձայն եմ դրան, դա էլ պետք ա լինի։ Բայց քո ներկայիս իշխանությունները դա չեն անում։ Եթե դու ուզում ես քյառթերին վերացնել, այ դրան ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ, որովհետև դա մեր մշակույթն ա, դա մեր քաղաքացիների մի մասն ա, ի դեպ, բավական մեծ մասը, բայց իրենք հանցագործ չեն։


 :Jpit:  Ես ավելի շատ քյառթ եմ, քան ասենք հիփստեր, դու ինձ ասում ես, որ քյառթերին վերացնել պետք չի՞  :Smile: 
Բայց էդգարի ասածը էդ չի, ասում ա տեսա՞ք ինչ եղավ հեղափախության արդյունքում, ղզիկները հաղթեցին քյառթերին, ու մենք պարտվեցինք։
Ստում ա ուղղակի, ոչ մի ղզիկ ոչ մի քյառթի չի հաղթել։
Մաֆիոզները երկիրը կործանել են (մեր բոլորիս աջակցությամբ, կամ թույլտվությամբ) ու հիմա իշխանության չեն, ու վտանգ կա, որ կկորցնեն ազատությունն ու ունեցվածքը, ու ուզում են եթե ոչ վերադառնալ, ապա ոչնչացնել մարդկանց որոնք սպառնում են իրենց։
Էդգարը օգնում ա էս մարդկանց ընդամենը, գուցե չի հասկանում, գուցե իրոք համոզված ա, որ ճիշտ ա անում, բայց օգնում ա մարդկանց վերադառանալ, ովքեր գլխավոր պատճառն են մեր պարտության։




> Դու փաստացիորեն էստեղ գրում ես, որ դու ավելի ես վախենում քո ազգի մի ստվար զանգվածից, քան թուրքերից ու ադրբեջանցիներից։ Հարց եմ տալիս քեզ. քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ հայը հայի գլուխ կտրի։


Մի ստվար զանգվածից չէ, մարդկանցից ովքեր կարող են ասենք ուշացրած պարտքի, կամ երկար սիգնալի, կամ թարս հայացքի համար գլուխ էլ կտրել, ընտանիքի էլ վնասել։ Վտանգավոր չե՞ն։ Իսկ երբ պաշտպանվելու ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունես, որովհետև օրինապահ համակարգի հովանավորչության տակ են գտնվում, ավելի վտանգավոր չե՞ն դառնում։
Պետք չի իրոք էդքան մանրացնել ասածս, ու ձևափոխել իբր ադրբեջանցիներին գերադասում եմ հայերի մի ստվար հատվածից։




> Վերադառնալով Էդգարի գրածին՝ էլի պետք ա հասկանալ, թե որտեղից ա գալիս։ Երբ ինքը զանազան ռազմահայրենասիրական մտքեր էր արտահայտում, մեկը ես ու լիքը ուրիշ պռադվինուտիներ իրան ձեռ էինք առնում, անունը դնում քյառթու, հետամնաց, ազգայնական և այլն։ Հիմա որ խորանում ես, տեսնում ես՝ մարդը Հայաստանի իրականությունը շատ ավելի խորն ա հասկանում, քան ես ու դու, ավելին՝ ինքը ուղղակի մասնագետ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա լսել նրան։ Բայց ուղեղը դրա համար ա, որ ֆեյսբուքի նեղված ստատուսն ու ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծությունները կարողանաս իրարից տարբերել։


Բոլորի վերլուծականները լցված են հենց էս մտքով՝ նորերը եկան ու կործանեցին երկիրը։
Ես մինչև 2018 թիվը ցավով տեսնում էի ոնց ա երկիրը կործանվում՝ դատարկվում, աղքատանում, թուլանում, կորցնում խելացի մարդկանց, քայքայում կրթական համակարգն ու մշակույթը, ոչ մի դրական բան չէր կատարվում բացարձակ, ոչ մի հույս չկար որ ինչ-որ լավ փոփոխություններ են լինելու, հիմա էս մարդիկ, ովքեր քո ասելով մասնագետներ են, 2 տարի ինձ համոզում են թե ինչ լավ երկիր ունեինք, ու թե ոնց ա Նիկոլը կործանում մեր երկիրը։
Ես կամ պիտի ասեմ, հա ես ապուշ եմ, էն ինչ կատարվում էր իմ հետ իմ երևակայության ու սորոսական պրոպագանդայի արդյունք էր, դուք մասնագետ եք, ուրեմն ավելի լավ գիտեք, կամ ասեմ դե ռադ եղեք, ո՞ւմ եք ապուշի տեղ դնում։

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Չգիտեի, որ ոստիկանական համակարգը քեզ համար գիտական միտք ա, ի դեպ


Ճարտարագիտականն ավարտածները ինժեներ լինելու, ու օրինակ անօդաչուներ նախագծելու փոխարեն գաիշնիկ են աշխատում մեր երկրում, չգիտե՞ս  :Smile: 
Դրա համար ենք պարտվել, Բյուր ջան, ոչ թե Նիկոլի կամ պողոսի։

----------

Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Հետաքրքիր ա՝ քյառթերի ու ղզիկների կոորդինատների համակարգում Էդգարը իրան որտե՞ղ ա տեսնում։

----------

Գաղթական (10.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

Ի դեպ, թյուրըմբռնումից խուսափելու համար, ես չեմ ասում թե հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանը սկսել ա զարգանալ։ Բացարձակ։ Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ գործնականում ոչ մի առողջացման պրոցես չի սկսվել, բացի նրանից, որ քրեականները էլ իշխանության չեն։
Գործնական կյանքում իհարկե դեռ կառավարում են իրենց ազդեցությունների շրջանները, բայց գոնե հույս կա, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում կկորցնեն էդ ազդեցությունն, ու մարդկանց մոտ կսկի որպես հեղինակություն համարվել ոչ թե պարտքը հետ բերել կարողացողը մաֆիոզը, այլ բայրաքթարի կործանիչի պտուտակների թեքության օպտիմալ անկյունը հաշվել կարողացող մարդը։
Դրա համար պետք ա որ էլ երբեք նեմեցը, թոխմախի մհերը, չոռնի գագոն, վստրեչի ապերը, լֆիկը, լիսկան, վարդանիկը չվերականգնեն իրենց ազդեցությունն ու անպատժելիությունը։

----------

Freeman (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ավելի շատ քյառթ եմ, քան ասենք հիփստեր, դու ինձ ասում ես, որ քյառթերին վերացնել պետք չի՞ 
> Բայց էդգարի ասածը էդ չի, ասում ա տեսա՞ք ինչ եղավ հեղափախության արդյունքում, ղզիկները հաղթեցին քյառթերին, ու մենք պարտվեցինք։
> Ստում ա ուղղակի, ոչ մի ղզիկ ոչ մի քյառթի չի հաղթել։
> *Մաֆիոզները երկիրը կործանել են (մեր բոլորիս աջակցությամբ, կամ թույլտվությամբ) ու հիմա իշխանության չեն, ու վտանգ կա, որ կկորցնեն ազատությունն ու ունեցվածքը, ու ուզում են եթե ոչ վերադառնալ, ապա ոչնչացնել մարդկանց որոնք սպառնում են իրենց։
> *Էդգարը օգնում ա էս մարդկանց ընդամենը, գուցե չի հասկանում, գուցե իրոք համոզված ա, որ ճիշտ ա անում, բայց օգնում ա մարդկանց վերադառանալ, ովքեր գլխավոր պատճառն են մեր պարտության։


Քանի՞ հոգի ա էդ «մաֆիոզներից» հիմա նստած։ Տեսե՞լ ես Լֆիկի ու Գռզոյի՝ Նիկոլի հետ քիփ-քիփ հանդիպումները։ 
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ներկայիս իշխանություններն էդ մաֆիոզներին չեն վերացնում, այլ վարում են՝ եթե մեզ հետ ես, լավ կլինի քո համար տիպի քաղաքականություն։ Ավելին՝ պայմաններ են ստեղծում նոր մաֆիոզների ի հայտ գալու։ Ես օրինակ չեմ զարմանա, որ էս իշխանությունների գնալուց հետո պարզվի, որ օրինակ Ավինյանն ու իրա շրջապատն են միլիարդատեր դառել իրանց կիրթ դեմքերով ու արտասահմանյան դիպլոմներով։ Մեր պետության խնդիրն էն ա, որ կան համակարգեր, որ թույլ են տալիս իշխանության մերձավորներին հարստանալ։ Պետք ա համակարգեր ստեղծել, որ չկարողանան, իսկ ներկայիս իշխանությունները մատը մատին չի տալիս էդ հարցով, մենակ ընկած մեղավոր ա ման գալիս, որ մեղքը բարդի վրան։ 

Ու քանի դեռ մեխանիզմներ ստեղծված չեն կոռուպցիայի դեմ, ընդամենը Գագոները Ավինյաններով են փոխարինվելու, հին մաֆիոզների տեղը նորերն են առաջանալու, ու էդպես անընդհատ շարունակվելու ա։ Հետո, ի վերջո մենք մեր պետության մի հսկա կտոր կորցրել ենք, մի մասն էլ կորստի վտանգի տակ ա։ Եթե մաֆիոզները պիտի կարողանան դա պահել, թող պահեն, բայց էդ մաֆիոզների հետ գալու թեման հիմա չի քննարկվում։ Դա Նիկոլի ու իրա թիմի կերցրած հեքիաթն ա։ Հիմա օրակարգում էդպիսի բան չկա, օրակարգում պետությունը փրկելն ա։





> Մի ստվար զանգվածից չէ, մարդկանցից ովքեր կարող են ասենք ուշացրած պարտքի, կամ երկար սիգնալի, կամ թարս հայացքի համար գլուխ էլ կտրել, ընտանիքի էլ վնասել։ Վտանգավոր չե՞ն։ Իսկ երբ պաշտպանվելու ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունես, որովհետև օրինապահ համակարգի հովանավորչության տակ են գտնվում, ավելի վտանգավոր չե՞ն դառնում։
> Պետք չի իրոք էդքան մանրացնել ասածս, ու ձևափոխել իբր ադրբեջանցիներին գերադասում եմ հայերի մի ստվար հատվածից։


Անկախ Հայաստանի պատմության ընթացքում քանի՞ անգամ ա հայը հայի գլուխ կտրել։ Քանի՞ անգամ ա թարս հայացքի համար մեկը մեկին սպանել։ Էս դեպքերը պետք ա բացահայտվեն ու օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ պատժվեն, բայց դրանք մատների վրա հաշվված են, ավելին՝ էվոլյուցիոն տեսանկյունից էլ գնալով նվազում էին։ Իսկ հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես ցուցարարներին ոնց են ծեծում։ Տեսնու՞մ ես ոնց են լիքը տարբեր մարդկանց վրա փորձում գործ կարել։ Էսպիսի՞ օրինապահ համակարգ ես ուզում։ 




> Բոլորի վերլուծականները լցված են հենց էս մտքով՝ նորերը եկան ու կործանեցին երկիրը։
> Ես մինչև 2018 թիվը ցավով տեսնում էի ոնց ա երկիրը կործանվում՝ դատարկվում, աղքատանում, թուլանում, կորցնում խելացի մարդկանց, քայքայում կրթական համակարգն ու մշակույթը, ոչ մի դրական բան չէր կատարվում բացարձակ, ոչ մի հույս չկար որ ինչ-որ լավ փոփոխություններ են լինելու, հիմա էս մարդիկ, ովքեր քո ասելով մասնագետներ են, 2 տարի ինձ համոզում են թե ինչ լավ երկիր ունեինք, ու թե ոնց ա Նիկոլը կործանում մեր երկիրը։
> Ես կամ պիտի ասեմ, հա ես ապուշ եմ, էն ինչ կատարվում էր իմ հետ իմ երևակայության ու սորոսական պրոպագանդայի արդյունք էր, դուք մասնագետ եք, ուրեմն ավելի լավ գիտեք, կամ ասեմ դե ռադ եղեք, ո՞ւմ եք ապուշի տեղ դնում։


Խնդիրն էն էր, որ երկրի՝ մինչև  2018-ը կործանման գնում էր, դրա համար էլ էդքան հեշտ եղավ հեղափոխությունը, դրա համար էլ սենց անհայտ օրակարգով ու անհայտ քաղաքականությամբ ինկոմպետենտ մարդիկ սենց հեշտությամբ նստեցին իշխանության աթոռին։ Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ խնդիրն էն ա, որ նույն նոր իշխանությունները տարիներ շարունակ լցրել են մեր գլուխը, որ ամեն ինչ շատ վատ ա։ Հա, վատ էր, ինչ խոսք, բայց մեկն իմ ընտանիքի համար Նիկոլենց գալուց հետո շատ ավելի վատ ա էղել, ոչ միայն ֆինանսական տեսանկյունից։ Հարց չի՞ առաջանում, թե ինչու մարդիկ հանկարծ սկսեցին էս աստիճանի ատել իրար։ Հարց չի՞ առաջանում, թե ինչու ով ռիսկ էր անում իշխանությունների մի սխալ մատնացույց անել, միանգամից ասում էին՝ հակահեղափոխական, սերժառոբական և այլն, բերանը փակում էին։ 

Բայց հարցն էն ա, որ կոնկրետ արտաքին հարաբերություններում կոնկրետ քննադատություններ հնչում էին, կոնկրետ մատնանշում էին, թե ինչ չի կարելի անել, ինչը կբերի պատերազմի և այլն, ու լսող չկար։ Ասողներին սերժառոբական էին որակում, բերանները փակում։ Բայց դա դժվար չէր կանխատեսել, որովհետև Ադրբեջան-Թուրքիա տանդեմը նույնիսկ ամենաաղքատ Հայաստանի վրա ռիսկ չէր անի հարձակվել, եթե մեր արտաքին հարաբերությունները տեղում լինեին, լինեին էնքան, ինչքան «նախկինները» թողել էին։ Փաստը նրանում ա, որ նախկինների ժամանակ էսպիսի պատերազմի ռիսկ չեն արել, Թուրքիան ռիսկ չի արել սենց ափաշքյարա մեջ ընկնի։ Էս պատերազմն ու իրա հետևանքները ոչ թե թույլ ու աղքատ բանակի պատճառով ա, այլ բազմաթիվ սխալ քայլերի առաջին հերթին արտաքին հարաբերություններում, որոնք նախ բերեցին պատերազմին, հետո հանգեցրին դրա վատթարագույն ելքին։ Ու ես անկեղծ վախենում եմ, որ սրանք չեն գնալու, արդյունքում Սյունիքն էլ ենք կորցնելու։ Բայց դե քեզ ինչ կա, Սյունիքն էլ տանք, մենակ թե օլիգարխները հետ չգան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, թյուրըմբռնումից խուսափելու համար, ես չեմ ասում թե հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանը սկսել ա զարգանալ։ Բացարձակ։ Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ գործնականում ոչ մի առողջացման պրոցես չի սկսվել, բացի նրանից, որ քրեականները էլ իշխանության չեն։
> Գործնական կյանքում իհարկե դեռ կառավարում են իրենց ազդեցությունների շրջանները, բայց գոնե հույս կա, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում կկորցնեն էդ ազդեցությունն, ու մարդկանց մոտ կսկի որպես հեղինակություն համարվել ոչ թե պարտքը հետ բերել կարողացողը մաֆիոզը, այլ բայրաքթարի կործանիչի պտուտակների թեքության օպտիմալ անկյունը հաշվել կարողացող մարդը։
> Դրա համար պետք ա որ էլ երբեք նեմեցը, թոխմախի մհերը, չոռնի գագոն, վստրեչի ապերը, լֆիկը, լիսկան, վարդանիկը չվերականգնեն իրենց ազդեցությունն ու անպատժելիությունը։


Արէա ջան, հիշու՞մ ես պատերազմից անմիջապես հետո Նիկոլի, Գրզոյի ու Լֆիկի հանդիպումը։ Լավ հիշի դա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ենթադրում եմ Քոչարյանին նկատի ունես վերջին պարբերությունում։ Կամ Լեւոնին։
> 
> Ախպերս, հեռու չգնանք, դու կարա՞ս օրինակ ակումբի Աթեիստին համոզես, որ Նիկոլը ապաշնորհ կառավարիչ ա, որի պլանավորված կամ անխոհեմ գործողությունները հանգեցրել են երկրի համար կատաստրոֆիկ պարտության։ Կամ ավելի կարճ ասած՝ Նիկոլը դալբայոբ ա, որ դավաճանության կամ էշության շնորհիվ երկիրը վարի ա տվել։ Համոզված եմ որ չես կարա։
> 
> Հիմա պատկերացրու նույն բանը փորձես Նիկոլին համոզես։ Կարա՞ս։ Չես կարա։ Որովհետեւ էդ մարդը սկի երկրը վարի տալուց հետո չի պրիզնատ գալիս, որ ինչ որ բան սխալ ա արել, դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում, որ մեկը գնար իրան փորձեր օգներ կամ խորհուրդ տար։ 
> 
> Լութո 14-ը ասում էր Պետությունը դա ես եմ։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ավելի մեծ իրավունք ունի էդ բառերը ասելու, քան հեղինակը, որովհետեւ մենք էսօր չունենք պետություն։ Կա Նիկոլ ու էռատո, ու իրանց ցանկություններն ու քմահաճույքները կատարող մարդկանց խումբ, որը կոչվում ա պետական ապարատ։


Ոնց որ պարզ գրել եմ, թե ինչում եմ մեղադրում Նիկոլին։ Պետական համակարգերի սխալ աշխատանքը կանգնեցնելու, բայց ճիշտը չսկսելու մեջ։ Ակնհայտ ա, որ նույնն ա, ինչ քո բառերով ասած «ապաշնորհ կառավարիչն» ա։ Իսկ դավաճանության հարցում եթե Քոչի դեպքում ես չեմ սպասում դատարանի որոշմանը, ապա Նիկոլի դեպքում առանց դրա հաստատ չեմ մեղադրի դավաճանության մեջ։ Հասարակ էշություն էր արածը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Հայ ազգայնականներն էլ մի կողմից են բեշ-բեթար սխալ թույլ տվել՝ ամեն ինչ իջացնելով ատելության խոսքի ու դավադրության տեսությունների մակարդակի, որտև իրականում իրանց ասածներից էլ լիքը բան կարելի ա դուրս բերել, որ ճիշտ ա, մասնավորապես՝ սորոսականների մասով։ Էն էլ էն ա որ նենց մակարդակով են ներկայացրել, որ ուղեղ ունեցող ոչ մի մարդ իրանց չէր լսում։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ենթադրում եմ Քոչարյանին նկատի ունես վերջին պարբերությունում։ Կամ Լեւոնին։
> 
> Ախպերս, հեռու չգնանք, դու կարա՞ս օրինակ ակումբի Աթեիստին համոզես, որ Նիկոլը ապաշնորհ կառավարիչ ա, որի պլանավորված կամ անխոհեմ գործողությունները հանգեցրել են երկրի համար կատաստրոֆիկ պարտության։ Կամ ավելի կարճ ասած՝ Նիկոլը դալբայոբ ա, որ դավաճանության կամ էշության շնորհիվ երկիրը վարի ա տվել։ Համոզված եմ որ չես կարա։
> 
> Հիմա պատկերացրու նույն բանը փորձես Նիկոլին համոզես։ Կարա՞ս։ Չես կարա։ Որովհետեւ էդ մարդը սկի երկրը վարի տալուց հետո չի պրիզնատ գալիս, որ ինչ որ բան սխալ ա արել, դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում, որ մեկը գնար իրան փորձեր օգներ կամ խորհուրդ տար։ 
> 
> Լութո 14-ը ասում էր Պետությունը դա ես եմ։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը ավելի մեծ իրավունք ունի էդ բառերը ասելու, քան հեղինակը, որովհետեւ մենք էսօր չունենք պետություն։ Կա Նիկոլ ու էռատո, ու իրանց ցանկություններն ու քմահաճույքները կատարող մարդկանց խումբ, որը կոչվում ա պետական ապարատ։


Չեղավ, ընկեր ջան, օդի մեջ «չէին կարա համոզել» ասելով չի:
Փաստացի մարդը լիքը քայլերով ընդառաջ ա գնացել՝ Գագոյին բանտից հանել ա, Քոչի անձնագիրը վերադարձրել ա, արտախորհրդարանական ու խորհրդարանական ընդդիմադիր ուժերին փակ դռների ֆորմատով խորհրդակցության ա կանչել ու ընթացիկ իրավիճակի մասին հաշվետվություն ներկայացրել:
Սուրհանդակների առաջարկին էլ՝ ԼՏՊ-ի ու Քոչի հետ հանդիպել, համաձայնել ա:

Բա թող հանդիպեին:
Բա խի՞ չհանդիպեցին:
Պալոժ չէ՞ր Նիկոլի հետ լեզու թրջել:
Սկզբից ռուսի հետ խոսային, հետո՞:

Բայց չէ՝ սենց ավելի հարմար ա:
Սենց եղավ էն, ինչ բոլորն էլ գիտեին, որ հենց տենց ա լինելու ու սպասում, գուցե նաև նպաստում էին դրան:
Պռօստը սենց մենակ Նիկոլն ա մեղավոր, իրանք չեն խառնվել..

----------

Արէա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Հայ ազգայնականներն էլ մի կողմից են բեշ-բեթար սխալ թույլ տվել՝ ամեն ինչ իջացնելով ատելության խոսքի ու դավադրության տեսությունների մակարդակի, որտև իրականում իրանց ասածներից էլ լիքը բան կարելի ա դուրս բերել, որ ճիշտ ա, մասնավորապես՝ սորոսականների մասով։ Էն էլ էն ա որ նենց մակարդակով են ներկայացրել, որ ուղեղ ունեցող ոչ մի մարդ իրանց չէր լսում։


Սխալ չեն թույլ տվել, կամ տենց են մտածում, կամ տենց մտածողներն են իրանց փողով կամ շանտաժով ստիպւմ տենց խոսալ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> ՀԱՊԿ  էս պատերազմի ընթացքում գիտես ՀՀ տարածքում ինչքա՞ն ռազմական տեխնիկա է խոցվել, բա խի՞ ՀԱՊԿ-ին չէինք դիմում, կամ Հուլիսյան դեպքերի վախտ ։Դ Նիկոլը էդքան տղա չէր, որ իրոք կանգներ ու ցույց տար էդ ՀԱՊԿ-ի փուչիկի կերպարը։


Յոհան ջան, ասածներիցդ շատի հետ համաձայն եմ, քանի որ ճիշտ վերլուծություններ անելու ունակ ես:
(Վաբշե դու խի՞ չես ավելի շուտ-շուտ գրում էս բաժնում)

Բայց էս մեջբերածիս վերջին միտքդ արմատապես սխալ ա:
Եթե Նիկոլը պաշտոնապես դիմեր ՀԱՊԿ-ին ու, սպասվող անգործության պայմաններում, սկսեր էդ կառույցը հրապարակային խայտառակ անելու գործընթաց, այ հենց դա կլիներ ՌԴ հետ հարաբերությունների սրում ու ընդգծված հակառուսական քաղաքականություն:
Իսկ դա մեզ պետք է՞ր էն վախտ կամ հիմա:

Փոխարենը Նիկոլը թե հեռախոսով ու թե պաշտոնապես դիմել ա ռուսների օգնությանը՝ հայ-ռուսական անվտանգության համաձայնագրերի շրջանակներում:
ՈՒ ռուսը լավ էլ օգնել ա ու հիմա էլ ա շարունակում օգնել:
Նու՝ էնքանով, ինչքանով որ մեր ու իրանց շահերը համընկնում են:

Կարայի՞նք ավելի շատ օգնություն ստանալ ռուսից:
Իմ կարծիքով՝ հա, եթե բաշարեինք իրանց խելքի գցել պլան Բ ունենալ:
Օրինակ՝ ազերփայչանը միասին քանդեինք, լեզգինները, ցախուռները, լագիչները, մնացած բոլորը իրանց, Արցախը՝ Քուռով, Գանձակով, բանով՝ մեզ, թալիշները՝ պարսիկին, Բաքուն էլ՝ իրա շրջակա Ափշերոնով՝ էրդողանին:
Բոլորը գոհ ու երջանիկ: Մենակ ալիևը դիլխոր կմնար՝ մեր փոխարեն:
ՈՒ տենց մեր դուխն էլ էնքան կհելներ ու մեջքներս էնքան կպնդանար, որ հանգիստ ատամներս սրած շուռ կգայինք արդեն թուրքիայի կողմ:
Դե ռուսն էլ՝ ոնց հիմա հայ-ազերիական հակամարտությունն ա կառավարում՝ մեկումեջ էս ու էն կողմի թավին ձեթ ավելացնելով, տենց էլ՝ հայ-թուրքականը կշարունակեր կառավարել:
Բայց էս սաղ մի օրվա բան չի, այլ՝ տարիների ու գուցե նաև տասնամյակների աշխատանք, որ համ մենք էնքան պինդ լինենք, որ ուժներիս վրա կարելի լինի հույս դնել, համ էլ՝ ռուսին քայլ առ քայլ հանգեցնենք էդ մտքին:

Բայց շատ ծավալվեցի..
Ասածս էն էր, որ ՀԱՊԿ-ը ֆուֆլո կառույց ա:
ՈՒ բոլորն էլ գիտեն դրա մասին:
Պռօստը ասել են մտեք՝ մտել ենք, ու հիմա էլ չարժի դուրս գալ, որտև մենք պրոռուսական ենք:

ՈՒ Նիկոլն էլ ա պրոռուսական:
ՈՒ միշտ ա հավասարապես պրոարևմտյան ու պրոռուսական եղել:
ՈՒ ռուսներն էլ հրաշալի գիտեն դրա մասին (թե չէ խի նոր է՞ին վերացրել):
Խաչատուրով-մաչատուրով՝ սաղ հավայի զրույցներ են..
Լավ ա արել՝ քրեական գործ ա հարուցել, հանգամանքներ են պարզվել՝ հարուցել ա:
Դրանից ռոտացիոն հիմունքով կառավարիչ փոխող կառույցի պատիվը չի ընկնում:
Ընդհակառակը՝ բարձրանում ա, եթե նոր բացահայտված ավազակին տշում ու տեղը նոր մարդ ա դնում:

Մարդիկ ԵՄ-ի խորհրդարաններում ու հազար ու մի այլ կառույցներում բարձր պաշտոնյաների վրա են գործ հարուցում ու դատում:
Դրանից ո՞ր մի կառույցի հեղինակությունն ա էսքան վախտ տուժել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ չեն թույլ տվել, կամ տենց են մտածում, կամ տենց մտածողներն են իրանց փողով կամ շանտաժով ստիպւմ տենց խոսալ։


Հա, մեծ հաշվով կան տենց մտածողներ, բայց ստեղ հարցն էդ չի, այլ հարցն էն ա, որ փորձելով զգուշացնել էկող վտանգի մասին (թեկուզև ոմանք նաև պրո-ռուսական ուժերի հետ խառը լինելով)՝ փորձել են ազդել մարդկանց հոմոֆոբ թելերի վրա, որը փաստացի չի ազդել։ 

Բայց ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ սորոսականներով էկող հակառուսականությունն իրոք վտանգավոր ա, ուղղակի նենց չէ, ոնց որ իրանք են ներկայացնում։ Որ նորմալ ներկայացնեին, երևի լսող կլիներ։ Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ մեզ ազգանյական ձախ ա պետք։ Էղած ձախերը սաղ սուտի ձախեր են, ագենտուրա։ Էղած ազգայնականներն էլ սուտի ազգայնականներ են՝ ազգից դուրս թողնելով մի ստվար զանգվածի ատելության հողի վրա։

----------

Արէա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, մեծ հաշվով կան տենց մտածողներ, բայց ստեղ հարցն էդ չի, այլ հարցն էն ա, որ փորձելով զգուշացնել էկող վտանգի մասին (թեկուզև ոմանք նաև պրո-ռուսական ուժերի հետ խառը լինելով)՝ փորձել են ազդել մարդկանց հոմոֆոբ թելերի վրա, որը փաստացի չի ազդել։ 
> 
> Բայց ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ սորոսականներով էկող հակառուսականությունն իրոք վտանգավոր ա, ուղղակի նենց չէ, ոնց որ իրանք են ներկայացնում։ Որ նորմալ ներկայացնեին, երևի լսող կլիներ։ Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ մեզ ազգանյական ձախ ա պետք։ Էղած ձախերը սաղ սուտի ձախեր են, ագենտուրա։ Էղած ազգայնականներն էլ սուտի ազգայնականներ են՝ ազգից դուրս թողնելով մի ստվար զանգվածի ատելության հողի վրա։


Միթոմ նորմալ ազգայնականն ու նորմալ ձախն ունեինք, հիմա էլ ազգայնական ձախ ես ուզում։ Հայաստանում գաղափարական դիսկուրս չկա, Բյուր ջան։ Որտեղից փողը հոսում ա՝ մեծ մասամբ։ Իմ վերի գրառումը էդ էր, որ արհամարհեցիր։ Ոչ թե արգելում ես որոշ դրսից սնվող կազմակերպություններ, այլ փորձում ես ինքդ օգտվել դրանցից։ Եթե ներսում գաղափարական հոսանքներ լինեն, լրիվ հնարավոր ա։ Թատրոնի վրա օրինակ բերեմ, եթե ես էլիտիստ սրիկա չեմ, որ բանաձևը գտել ա՝ ժողովրդին ձեռ առնելու ու դրանով հռհռացնելով դրամարկղ ապահովելու, բայց գաղափարներ ունեմ, որ ուզում եմ հասանելի դարձնեմ, ինձ դրամաշնորհ ա պետք։ Դրսից եկող ապազգային ուժերին էս պահին միակ բանը որը հետաքրքրում ա՝ ՄԻԱՎի կանխարգելումն ա, իսկ ես ուզում եմ Արցախից խոսամ։ Ո՞վ ա արգելում իմ ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր հերոսին Արցախյան պատերազմից հաշմանդամ զինվոր դարձնեմ, ով նաև դրսի հանդիսատեսին ա սկսում բացատրել, թե ՄԻԱՎ-ը ՄԻԱՎ, բայց Հայաստանում պատկերացրեք որ դա հեչ առաջնային խնդիր չի, մենք այ սենց բաների միջով ենք անցնում։ Ինձնից չեմ էս բանաձևը հորինում, պաղեստինցի թատերական գործիչները շատ ակտիվ կիրառում են, ու էդ դրամաշնորհների շնորհիվ կապեր են ստեղծում ամբողջ աշխարհի թատերական ոլորտի ներկայացուցիչների հետ, իրանց խնդիրը տեղ են հասցնում։  Օրինակն իմ ոլորտից եմ բերում, բայց նույնը կարելի ա անել Հայաստանում, փոխանակ արգելելը միանշանակ։ Ասենք՝ նույն Հունգարիայի Սորոսի փողերով գործող համալսարանում կրթված մարդիկ ակտիվորեն էս ընթացքում մեր խնդիրներն են բարձրացնում իրենց եվրոպացի ընկերների համար։

----------

Արէա (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Գաղթական (10.12.2020), Վիշապ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Սաղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլի իշխանությունների թեթև ձեռքով Հայաստանի ամբողջ ներքաղաքական կյանքը բաժանվել ա սև-սպիտակի, ...


Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական կյանքը ու հասարակությունը վաղուց բաժանված էր կլանային կաստաների ու մնացած հարիֆների, կարելի է լիքը ջուր պղտորել ու սաղ ժողովրդի անասունությունները վերագրել Նիկոլին։ Նիկոլը ուղղակի էդ ամենին անուններ տվեց, որը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը եկավ ու բաժանեց։
Դու կարդացածդ պրոպագանդան կրկնում ես առանց վերլուծելու ու մտածելու։

----------

Sky (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե թող տա - Նիկոլը 2.5 տարի իշխանության էր, եթե նախկինների արարքներում խնդիր կար, թող պատասխանատվության կանչեր, այլ պարագայում թող չխոսի: ....


Ես մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, որ մեր պրոբլեմների արմատական պատճառը տգիտությունն ա։ Դու ինչքան գիտեմ, իրավաբան ես։ Բայց պրիմիտիվ բաներ ոնց որ չես հասկանում։ Նիկոլը ի պաշտոնե «պատասխանատվության կանչող» չի, սա դատական իշխանության անելիքն է, որը իբր ըստ սահմանադրության պիտի անկախ մարմին լինի։ Եթե Նիկոլը բացահայտորեն ու ուղղակիորեն նախկիններին «պատասխանատվության կանչի», ապա պիտի ասեք, որ իշխանության չարաշահում է անում ու դատական իշխանությանը թելադրում է, ինչը նաև ասվում էր։ Իսկ «պատասխանատվության կանչելու» ջուրծեծոցիի պատճառն էն ա, որ դատական համակարգում հեղափախություն տեղի չի ունեցել ու դժվար էլ ունենար, հաշվի առնելով, որ նոր մտածողությամբ ու իրավաբանական կրթությամբ կադրային բազա Հայաստանում չկա, հենա դու դրա ապացույցն ես։

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանի վերջին երկու տարվա ղալմաղալը իսկապես քաղաքական դիսկուրս կոչելը, տատս կասեր` էփած հավի խնդալը կգա։  Մի երկու բառով կարելի է նկարագրել որպես իշխանությունից զրկված դատարկ ու տգետների կողմից քննադատության փորձեր ամենաաբսուրդ տխմարաբանություններով` «սոռոսական», «ԼԳԲՏ», «ընտանիքը քանդել», մի տարուց ավելի ողջ «քաղաքական էլիտան» զավզակում էր «ստալբուլյան կոնվենցիայի» ու էլի ինչ–որ այլ չորրորդական կարևորություն ունեցող էշությունների մասին, ու ցավն էն ա, որ էս նոր իշխանությունները իրենց ժամանակի զգալի մասը տրամադրել են էս էշություններին պատասխանելով կամ դիմադրելով, չգիտեմ, կարող ա ուրիշ ճար չունեին էլ։ Կարճ ասած, «հեղափոխությունից» (իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի հեղափոխություն էլ տեղի չունեցավ, ոչ մի արժեհամակարգ չփոխվեց թե կառավարման մեջ ու թե մարդկանց գլուխներում) հետո մենք ամբողջ ժողովրդով երկուսուկես տարի ձավար ենք ծեծել։ Մի մեջ բերեք ինչ–որ «մասնագետների», «վերլուծաբանների», «դիվանագետների», էս ամենը ծիծաղելի ա։ Մի հատ բառ կա, որ բնորոշում է ներկա ստատուսը` դեգրադացիա։

----------

Sky (10.12.2020), Tiger29 (11.12.2020), Արէա (10.12.2020), Բարեկամ (11.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էլիբեգովայի մասին ընդամենը երկու խոսք.
Կարծեմ 7 թե 8 տարի ա ֆբ ընկերներ էինք, ռեալում ընդհանուր ընկեր ունեինք, մի քանի թեմայով հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ ենք ունեցել, վախտին ինձ առաջարկում էր իր թիմի անդամ դառնալ ու տենց..

Շատ դեպքերում իր գրածների հետ համամիտ չէի, բայց հետևում էի դրանց` որպես խելացի մարդու ալտերնատիվ կարծիք:

Իսկ 2 շաբաթ առաջ, առանց հարց ու պատասխան, ինքն ինձ ֆրենդլիստից հեռացրեց
!!ՈՒշադրություն!!
Նիկոլի ստատուսը լայքելու համար

Վերին աստիճանի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ..


Հռետորական հարց.
էստեղ հնչած էդ բոլոր մասնագետները մի՞շտ են սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտում..
Ո՞վ ա իրանց հացի փող տալիս..

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով իրավիճակից դուրս գալու լուծումը լրիվ նույնն է, ինչ երկու տարի առաջ որոշ խելացի մարդիկ առաջարկում էին. Դա անցումային արդարադատությունն է, ու չոր ժամանակավոր օրենքների ու կարգի կիրառումը, որոնց մեջ ուզենք թե չուզենք, դիկտատուրայի հատկանիշներն են լինելու, այսինքն իշխանությունը անցումային ընթացքում լինելու է չբալանսավորված, համարելով, որ բացարձակ իշխանություն ունեցողներն ունեն ժողովրդի մեծամասնության վստահության քվեն։ Հին աղբը պիտի ամբողջությամբ զրկվի որևէ լծակներից, ներառյալ` քարոզչական ու «լրատվական» լծակներից, որովհետև դժբախտաբար սա ոնց տեսնում ենք խանգարիչ ու կործանարար ազդեցություն է թողնում, կարճ ասած` ակնհայտ դեբիլները պիտի լռեցվեն։  Էստեղ իհարկե վտանգ կա խիյարը կրկին թարս բուսնեցնելու, բայց դե կարճ ժամկետներում ռեալ քայլեր անելու համար մեր նման իրականության զգացումն ու ծակերը կորցրած ժողովդրին բռնակալ է պետք մի քիչ ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպով ու պետություն կառուցելու դիտավորություններով։ Հիմա Փաշինյանը կարո՞ղ է դա անել ոմանց օժանդակությամբ (կրկնեմ, որ Փաշինյանը թեկուզ աշխարհի ամենաիմաստունը չի, բայց էս պահին ուրիշ ոչ մի այընտրանք չի երևում)։  Սա մոտավորապես նման կլինի էն սցենարին, որ ընտանիքի վրա հարձակվել են ու անհրաժեշտ է պաշտպանվել, բայց ընտանիքի որոշ անդամներ խելագարներ են, հետևաբար սրանց ժամանակավորապես պետք է բերանները սկոչով փակել, կապկպել ու փակել պահարանում, մինչև մյուսները փորձեն պաշտպանվել։ Էս հրապարակային բուլշիթերը, անմեղսունակ ու պատեհապաշտ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի բլթերով և այլններով պիտի չթույլատրվի ու պիտի ճնշվի էս խելագարություն ա։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ ես չեմ տեսնում։  Մնացած բոլոր ճանապարհները պետականության կորուստի են բերելու` Հայաստանը կբաժանվի Թուրքիայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև։

----------

Freeman (11.12.2020), Արէա (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էլիբեգովայի մասին ընդամենը երկու խոսք.
> Կարծեմ 7 թե 8 տարի ա ֆբ ընկերներ էինք, ռեալում ընդհանուր ընկեր ունեինք, մի քանի թեմայով հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ ենք ունեցել, վախտին ինձ առաջարկում էր իր թիմի անդամ դառնալ ու տենց..
> 
> Շատ դեպքերում իր գրածների հետ համամիտ չէի, բայց հետևում էի դրանց` որպես խելացի մարդու ալտերնատիվ կարծիք:
> 
> Իսկ 2 շաբաթ առաջ, առանց հարց ու պատասխան, ինքն ինձ ֆրենդլիստից հեռացրեց
> !!ՈՒշադրություն!!
> Նիկոլի ստատուսը լայքելու համար
> 
> ...


Ես արդեն 10 տարուց ավել իրան գիտեմ, իրար հետ աշխատել ենք հեղափոխությունից հետո հայտնի դարձակ ՊՈԱԿ-ում։
Շատ խելացի աղջիկ ա ու հաճելի զրուցակից։ Էդ ընկերներից հեռացնելը իրանց էդ պահին իրանց ֆլեշմոբի մաս էր երևի։
Թեև ես դիտմամբ հենց էդ օրերին մտա, լայքեցի Նիկոլի էջը, ցույց տալու համար, որ էջը լայքելու համար ընկերներից հանելը հիմարություն եմ համարում, ու միակ մարդը, որը հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ընկերներից հանեց (ուլտիմատումով), եղավ Ակումբում տխրահռչակ Արսեն Բաբայանը   :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես արդեն 10 տարուց ավել իրան գիտեմ, իրար հետ աշխատել ենք հեղափոխությունից հետո հայտնի դարձակ ՊՈԱԿ-ում։
> Շատ խելացի աղջիկ ա ու հաճելի զրուցակից։ Էդ ընկերներից հեռացնելը իրանց էդ պահին իրանց ֆլեշմոբի մաս էր երևի։
> Թեև ես դիտմամբ հենց էդ օրերին մտա, լայքեցի Նիկոլի էջը, ցույց տալու համար, որ էջը լայքելու համար ընկերներից հանելը հիմարություն եմ համարում, ու միակ մարդը, որը հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ընկերներից հանեց (ուլտիմատումով), եղավ Ակումբում տխրահռչակ Արսեն Բաբայանը


Ակումբի հետ ինչ կապ ունի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ակումբի հետ ինչ կապ ունի։


Ակումբի հետ կապ ունի Արսենը, որը Ակումբում գրանցված ա եղել, ու Չուկի ծառայության տարիներին, մարտի մեկի դեպքերի հետ կապված ակումբը լռեցնելու համար ահագին կեղտոտ քայլերի ա դիմել։

----------

Շինարար (10.12.2020), Ուլուանա (10.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բնական ա, որ 18+ կուսակցությունները ամեն ինչ անելու են Նիկոլի դեմ:

Բայց իմաստուն ու ճարպիկ ղեկավարը սրանց հետ էլ կարող էր լեզու գտնել:
Պայմանավորվել ու համաձայնեցնել անխուսափելի արտահերթի պայմանները
Կուլիսների ետևում, ծածուկ, որ դաժը ԱԱԾ-ում ոչ բոլորն իմանային դրա մասին:

Իսկ փողոցում նույնիսկ նպաստել, որ ավելի իրենց հավաքներին ավելի շատ մարդ հավաքվի:
Հազար տեսակ արվեստի գործիչ ու տերտեր ելույթ ունենա:
ՈՒ էդ բազմամարդ հավաքների միջոցով մի շարք մեսիջներ կարելի էր ուղարկել` ռուսին էլ, թուրքին էլ ու մնացածին էլ..
Ժողովրդի անունից..

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ ընկերներից հեռացնելը իրանց էդ պահին իրանց ֆլեշմոբի մաս էր երևի։


Ֆլեշմոբը Նիկոլի էջի դիսլայքն էր:
Իրա ընկերների լայքելն ինչ?

Էդ ընդամենը, որ ուրիշ բան չասեմ, ծայրահեղ ագրեսիվ անհանդուրժողականություն, ատելություն ու իրանց սիրած սև-սպիտակի բաժանող ոչ-պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ֆլեշմոբը Նիկոլի էջի դիսլայքն էր:
> Իրա ընկերների լայքելն ինչ?
> 
> Էդ ընդամենը, որ ուրիշ բան չասեմ, ծայրահեղ ագրեսիվ անհանդուրժողականություն, ատելություն ու իրանց սիրած սև-սպիտակի բաժանող ոչ-պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ա


Հակառակն էլ կար, ասում էին մտնում ենք նայենք, մեր ընկերներից ով լայքել ա, ընկերությունից հանում ենք։
Դրա համար մտա լայքեցի, ու էդ մասին գրեցի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հակառակն էլ կար, ասում էին մտնում ենք նայենք, մեր ընկերներից ով լայքել ա, ընկերությունից հանում ենք։
> Դրա համար մտա լայքեցի, ու էդ մասին գրեցի։


Դե էդ եմ ասում էլի..
Դա ֆլեշմոբ չի, դա վերը նկարագրածս ա:
Մենակ դու գիտես, թե ընկերներիցդ ով ինչ ա լայքել:

Իսկ ֆլեշմոբը էդ օրինակ Նիկոլի էջի դիսլայքերն էին, որ բոլորը տեսնում են, թե հետևորդների քանակը ոնց ա նվազում:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2020)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էլ կետ առ կետ չանրադառնամ, քանի որ ոչ մի տեղ չենք գնա սենց, բայց արդեն կամաց-կամաց ունենք նմանատիպ կետեր, որոնց վրա արժի կառուցողական զրույց սկսել։ Մնացյալի հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն չեմ, բայց էդ արդեն կարևոր չի։
> Շատ ճիշտ ես, մեր կախումը  էլ գնալով մեծացավ ու հենց էստեղ վտանգ կա պետականությանը։ Ներկա պահին ՀՀ-ում չկա մի քաղ ուժ, որը կարողանա էդ կախումը նվազեցնի։
> Ինձ համար միշտ առանջնահերթությունը եղել է ՀՀ պետական շահը, դրա համար արևմուտքը իմը որ չի ։Ճ Շատ բան պարզ կլինի Բայդենի ինագուրացիայից հետո, պետք է սպասել փոքր ինչ ու *կարևոր է նաև չմոռանալ Չինաստանի մասին*, որը երկար չի կարա սենց դինջ լռվի։ Միգուցե իրենց հետ արժի լուրջ աշխատանքներ տանել, ինձ դզում ենք գաղափարական-արժեհամակարգային պետությունները ու ըստ դրա իրանցից կարա իրոք դաշնակից դուրս գա։ 
> Աշխարհում շատ ուժեր կան, որոնց հետ մեր շահերը համընկնում են։ Արևմուտքի համար Թուրքիան իհարկե շատ կարևոր է, բայց ստեղ մի կարևոր հանգամանք կա, Թուրքիան ոչ թե Էրդողանը։
> Հիմա ամենակարևորը, ճիշտ էիր նշել, էս աշխարհում առանց դաշնակից չի լինի, բայց իրապես դաշնակցային հարաբերությունների համար պետությունը պետք է իրենից կշիռ ներկայացնի։ ԵՍ չեմ տեսնում ՀՀ-ում մի քաղաքական ուժ, ով կարող է երկրին զարգացման էն հունով տանի, որ կարողանանք էդ մակարդակին հասնել, փոխարենը ես կարող եմ առաջարկել, որ հենց ես ու դու ու մնացածը սկսենք երկրի զարգացման գործը, էդ ավելի բարդ ու երկարաժամկետ է, բայց կա՞ այլ տարբերակ


Մարդը հազար թվից էս տարբերակի մասին ասել ա..պետք չի թազա բան մտածել



Ընդհանրապես ասած, մեզ պես, սովորական, սիքտիրչի ազգին բնորոշ վիճակ ա:


Հ.Գ. Ու էլի երբ տարիներ անց նոր ապրիլյաններ ու  Սեպտեմբերի 27 էր լինեն, երբ՝  տրորեն մեր երեսը, մեր դաշտերը ծաղկավառ, երբ՝ կդարձնեն մեզ սև ու սուգի մի հովիտ...Խեղճ ու լալկան  հայացքներով պտի սկսենք՝ «Վա՜յ, ո՞ւմ պիտի միանայի՞նք. Ռուսաստա՞ն, չէ-չէ՝ Ամերիկա, չէ վայ՝ Եվրոպա..Պողո՛սն ա մեղավոր...Պետրոսը դավաճան ա... այ էն մի հոգին ծախեց հողերը... էսի սարքած բան ա...ապէ ռուսը... ապէ պարսիկը...հլը էս բլա-բլա-բլան ոնց չֆայմեց բլա-բլա-բլա բլաբլա, ես դրա բլյա բլյաբլյա ախր է՜ն գլխից էր պետք  բլաբլաբլաբլա, է՜ն ժամանակ երբ բլաբլաբլա բլաբլա բլա, խի մենք սե՛նց բլյաբլյա՞, բլա..գոնե հիմա բլաբլաբլաբլա, թե չէ եթե հիմա չսկսենք   բլաբլաբլա՝  էգուց մյուս օր  բլաբլաբլաբլա: Բլյա...»

----------

Varzor (11.12.2020), Շինարար (11.12.2020), Վիշապ (11.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դավաճանությունը պոզով պոչով չի լինում, եթե կարդաս երդման տեքստը։


Ապ, սարկազմի սմայլիկ պիտի դնեի՞։ Լավ  :Smile:  դու կարդա նրանց տրված առաջին երդման տեքստը՝ երդում, որ տվել են ԽՍՀՄ-ին և մինչ այժմ չեն դրժել այն՝ պատվով կատարում են իրենց տրված հանձնարարությունները, և կատարման ընթացքում տված երդումների ժամանակ մատները խաչ են արել ու լեզուներն էլ կծել են   :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ Եթե Ռուսաստանը գիտի, որ իրա հետ ես, ինքը քեզ հանգիստ ա թողնում։ Եթե տեսնում ա, որ ուրիշ կողմ ես շեղվում, գալիս, նենց ա անում, որ իրա մաս ես դառնում, ինչը հենց հիմա ա կատարվում։


Ռուսաստանը մեզ վաղուց իր գրպանում է պահում և "մի կողմ շեղվելու" թատրոններ է սարքում, երբ հերթական անգամ անհրաժեշտ է մեզ ծախել։




> Դիվանագիտական դաշտում մենք չէինք պարտվում, դա էլ ա էղել ներկայիս իշխանությունների հորինած միֆերին, որոնց մեկը ես հավատում էի։ Հակառակը՝ ապրիլյանից հետո դիվանագիտական դաշտում որոշակի հաջողություններ էին արձանագրվել, իսկ նոր վարչապետդ գալիս, դիվանագիտությունը զրոյից ա սկսում։ Այ հենց էդտեղից սկսվում ա պարտությունը։


Դիվանագիտական դաշտում առաջին պարտությունը կրել ենք 1994թ-ին, երբ արձանագրվել է 5+2 սկզբունքը։ Երկրորդը, երբ բանակցային գործըթնացից "ֆուկ" արեցին Արցախը։ Դա այն դեպքում, երբ 1994թ․ հրադադարի ստորագրող կողմերից մեկն էր հանդիսանում՝ կոնֆլիկտի կողմ։ Հայաստանն ընդամենը միջնորդ էր կոնֆլիկտի կողմերի միջը։ Դրանից հետո Բիշկեկ, Մադրիդ ու էլի եսիմ ինչ՝ 5+2-ը դեռ ուժի մեջ էր մինչև 
2020թ․ Նոյեմբերի 9։ Այնպես որ դիվանագիտական պարտոթյունը Նիկոլով չի սկսվել, այլ Նիկոլով շարոնակվում է։ Բայց դա իրականում պարտություն չէ, այլ մշակված և հետևողականորեն իրականացվող ծրագիր։




> Ու ո՜չ, Նիկոլը պրո-ռուսական չի էղել, հենց դա ա միֆ, փաստերին նայի.
> 1. Խաչատուրովին հետ կանչելն ու ՀԱՊԿ-ը վարկաբեկելը
> 2. Պուտինի հրավերը Մոսկվա գնալու չընդունելը, երբ մի շաբաթ առաջ զեկուցվել ա, որ Թուրքիան ու Ադրբեջանը պատերազմ են սկսելու
> 3. Ռուսական բիզնեսների դեմ հետապնդում սկսելը ու ոչ մի բան չգտնելը
> 4. Անվտանգության զանազան օղակներում էնպիսի մարդկանց դնելը, որոնց Ռուսաստանը հետախուզական տվյալներ չի վստահում


Էդ ամենը լավ հրամցված շոու է, որի արդյունքում որևէ իրական բան տեղի չի ունեցել՝ Խաչատուրովը չի նստել և չի էլ նստի, Ռուսական բիզնեսները ոնց կան, տենց էլ մնում են, անվտանգության զանազան օղակներում ավելի ռուսամետ, ես կասեի ռուսահպատակ դեմքեր են։

Իսկ հիմա ավելի պրագմատիկ տրամաբանությունը․
1․ ՍՍ-ն տեր ուներ Մոսկվայում և ուղղակի չէր կարող ինքնագլուխ ասել "Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր, ես սխալ էի", գլուխը կպոկեին։ Բայց չարեցին, ավելին՝ թողեցին, որ հեռանա։
2․ ՍՍ-ն ի՞նչ երաշխիք ուներ, որ իր հեռանալուց հետո իրեն չեն ձերբակալի ու պատին դեմ տան։ ՀՀ-ում որևիցե մեկը նման երաշխիքներ չէր կարող տալ նախկին նախագահին, բացի այն մարդուց, որը թելադրող էր թե նախորդի և թե ներկայի դեպքում։
3․ ՍՍ-ն Նիկոլին հանգիստ "կշնչեր" հենց քայլելու ճանապարհին։ Ասենք Նիկոլը ոտքը կսայթաքեր և նա կգլորվեր ձորը։ Մենակ չասեք, որ չէին պատկերացնում, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենալու։ Ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչպիսի ահռելի գործակալական ցանց ուներ ՊԱԿ-ը, որը հիմա ՖԱԾ է կոչվում, դե մեր ԱԱԾ-ն էլ ՊԱԿ-ի ձագուկն է։




> Ու շարքը կարելի ա շարունակել։ Էս բոլորը նպաստավոր աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններ ա ստեղծել Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի համար, հստակ իմացել են, որ հարձակվեն, Ռուսաստանը մատը մատին չի տալու, որտև հասցրել են։ Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու դու ես Պուտինի տեղը, քեզ երկուսուկես տարի էդքան ձեռ առնեն, ո՞նց կարձագանքես։ Կասես, դե լավ, ոչինչ, որ ինձ էշի տեղ էիք դնում, գալիս եմ ձեզ փրկե՞մ։


Բայց ինչի՞ համար պիտի փրկեին։ Իրենց մեզանից ինչ-որ պետք է վաղուց ստացել են, հիմա էլ ավելին ստացան։ Համ էլ չենք մոռանում չէ, որ *1921թ․ մարտի 16-ի պայմանագիրը դեռ ուժի մեջ է*։ Ըստ այդմ Թուրքիայի և Դուսաստանի միջև դրանից հետո կնքված որևէ փաստաթուղթ, կատարված որևէ գործողություն չի կարող հակասել այդ պայմանագրին։



> Իսկ բուն պատերազմի ընթացքում եթե ուշադիր հետևես դիվանագիտական քայլերը, սկզբում արևմուտք էին ձգվում, լացում, թե մենք ժողովրդավար ենք, բռնապետները հարձակվել են մեզ վրա։ Հետո կամաց-կամաց դեպի արևմուտք սլաքը նվազեց, Ռուսաստանինը մեծացավ։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Նիկոլն ու Պուտինն ինչ են խոսել օրը հինգ-վեց անգամ, ոնց որ Նիկոլն ա ասում, բայց գիտեմ, որ Նիկոլը կոնկրետ օգնություն չի ուզել Ռուսաստանից։ Կամ եթե ուզել ա, Պուտինը մերժել ա կամ պայման ա դրել, որ ռադ ըլնի, չգիտեմ, էս բաները դեռ պիտի բացահայտվեն։


Արևմուտք էին ձգվու՞մ։ Արևմուտքում էշ-էշ լացելը դեռ ձգվել չի։ Իրականում միջազգային դիվանագիտությունը շատ ավելի պրագմատիկ է՝ կան ուղղակի շահեր և ոչ մի մարդասիրական կամ հումանիստական լյալյա-լյուլյու։ Եթե նեղն ընկած ժամանակ մեկին դիմում ես,ապա քեզ օգնում են միայն սեփական շահի համար։ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարող ենք առաջարկել արևմուտքին, երբ մոտակա 20 տարին և ավելի ՌԴ-ի հետ պայմանագիր ունենք զորքերի տեղակայման։

Սենց ասեմ․ ՌԴ-ն արևմուտք համար թշնամի է, որի դեմ 50 տարի միայն սառը պատերազմ են վարել, ներկայումս էլ առնվազն տնտեսական ագրեսիա են իրականացնում։
Բնականաբար իրենց թշնամու ցանկացած դաշնակից նաև իրենց կողմից առնվազն վատ է դիտվում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ կարող էդիտարկվել նաև որպես թշնամի։ Հետևաբար արևմուտքից ինչ-որ բան ակնկալելուց առաջ երկու բան պիտի անենք․ գործողություններով ցույց տանք, որ ՌԴ-ին դաշնակից չենք, առաջարկենք այն, ինչը կարող ենք տալ։

Մի բան ճիշտ ես ասում՝ դաշնակիցներ պետք են բոլորին, բայց փոքր երկրների պարագայում այդ դաշնակցությունը ձեռք է բերվում "թանկ ծախվելուվ"։ Այսինքն՝ դաշնակցում ես նրա հետ, ով քեզ ավելի լավ պայմաններ է առաջարկում։ Մնացած սենտիմենտալ մոտեցումները ջուր ծեծոցի և թող փչոցի են։



> Հետո, անկախ նրանից Ռուսաստանն ինչ նպատակ ունի, Հայաստանն ու Ռուսաստանը հատվող շահեր ունեն, Հայաստանն ու արևմուտքը՝ չէ։ Հետևաբար, պետք ա Ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցել, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, ուրիշ տարբերակն ինքնասպանություն ա։

----------

Շինարար (11.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, բայց էդ ձեր Նիկոլը կնչ կարգի պինդ ա կպել աթոռից...

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց էդ ձեր Նիկոլը կնչ կարգի պինդ ա կպել աթոռից...


Հետաքրքիր է, թե մինչև հիմա էդ որ մեկը աթոռից կպած չի եղել։ Բոլոր նախորդները գոնե մեկ հնգամյակ մնացել են։ Նիկոլը ինչո՞վ պակաս ավանտյուրիստ է, որ գոնե այդ մեկ հնգամյակը չմնա։
Բայց իրականում կմնա առնվազն այնքան, քանի դեռ "տալու" բան ունի՝ քանի դեռ տերերի բոլոր հանձնարարականները չի կատարել։

Բայց էլի մոռանում ենք, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես ենք դրան վերաբերվում՝ բոլորինս է, թեկուզ և մեր կամքից անկախ։ Ներկայիս կառավարության հաջողությունները և ձախողումները բոլորինս են, ըըը, ավելի ճիշտ մեծամասնությանը, որովհետև մարդկանց մի խումբ կա, որոնց համար կառավարության ձախողումը շանս է, իսկ հաջողությունը հուսախափություն և մոռացություն։ Հենա դրանց մի մասն էլ փողոցներում բողոքի ակցիաներ են "առաջնորդում"։ Բա էս 25 տարի ինչու էին երկրի մասին մտածելու փոխարեն սեփական գրպանները լցնում մենակ։ Թե՞ նախորդ 25 տարում հայրենիքը հայրենիք չէր, այլ Զիմզիմովի մեղրի կարասն էր։

Հ․Գ․
Դրածո խամաճիկներից որևէ բան սպասելն իզուր և անօգուտ զբաղմունք է, բայց դե այս պահին մարդիկ չեն էլ իմանում, թե ումից ինչ սպասել։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2020), Բարեկամ (16.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե մինչև հիմա էդ որ մեկը աթոռից կպած չի եղել։ Բոլոր նախորդները գոնե մեկ հնգամյակ մնացել են։ Նիկոլը ինչո՞վ պակաս ավանտյուրիստ է, որ գոնե այդ մեկ հնգամյակը չմնա։
> Բայց իրականում կմնա առնվազն այնքան, քանի դեռ "տալու" բան ունի՝ քանի դեռ տերերի բոլոր հանձնարարականները չի կատարել։
> 
> Բայց էլի մոռանում ենք, որ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես ենք դրան վերաբերվում՝ բոլորինս է, թեկուզ և մեր կամքից անկախ։ Ներկայիս կառավարության հաջողությունները և ձախողումները բոլորինս են, ըըը, ավելի ճիշտ մեծամասնությանը, որովհետև մարդկանց մի խումբ կա, որոնց համար կառավարության ձախողումը շանս է, իսկ հաջողությունը հուսախափություն և մոռացություն։ Հենա դրանց մի մասն էլ փողոցներում բողոքի ակցիաներ են "առաջնորդում"։ Բա էս 25 տարի ինչու էին երկրի մասին մտածելու փոխարեն սեփական գրպանները լցնում մենակ։ Թե՞ նախորդ 25 տարում հայրենիքը հայրենիք չէր, այլ Զիմզիմովի մեղրի կարասն էր։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Դրածո խամաճիկներից որևէ բան սպասելն իզուր և անօգուտ զբաղմունք է, բայց դե այս պահին մարդիկ չեն էլ իմանում, թե ումից ինչ սպասել։


Ախպերս, ցավն էն ա որ դու ճիշտ ես։ Ես Նիկոլ չեմ ընտրել, ընտրել եմ Վիգեն Սարգսյան, բայց նիկոլ ընտրողի հետ հավասար կրում եմ նիկոլի դավաճանության հետեւանքները։

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախկիններին, ապա ես հազար անգամ կգերադասեի որ իրանք լինեին իրանց լավ ու վատով, բայց ես քարտեզին նայելուց չամաչեի։ Ազնվությամբ եմ ասում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախպերս, ցավն էն ա որ դու ճիշտ ես։ Ես Նիկոլ չեմ ընտրել, ընտրել եմ Վիգեն Սարգսյան, բայց նիկոլ ընտրողի հետ հավասար կրում եմ նիկոլի դավաճանության հետեւանքները։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախկիններին, ապա ես հազար անգամ կգերադասեի որ իրանք լինեին իրանց լավ ու վատով, բայց ես քարտեզին նայելուց չամաչեի։ Ազնվությամբ եմ ասում։


Նորմալ ա. մեկը քարտեզին նայելուց ա ամաչում, մյուսը՝ գիտակցումից, որ ապրել ա Սերժ, Լֆիկ, Դոդ, Քոչ, Մանվել ու մյուսների տակ կզած։
Ցավոք քարտեզի ֆետիշով ապրողները հեսա էլի կզցնելու են մնացածին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քարտեզի ֆետիշ  :Mda: 
Ժողովուրդ, էկեք հասկանանք էլի էդ քարտեզն ինչ ա նշանակում։ *Էդ նշանակում ա, որ նշված գյուղերից ևս հայ բնակչությունը պիտի դուրս գա՝ թողնելով տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք, գնա անհայտ ուղղությամբ։ Որ դա հասկանալի լինի, պատկերացրեք էդ քարտեզում Երևանն ա, պատկերացրեք վաղը-մյուս օրը Երևանը հանձնվում ա ադրբեջանցիքին, դուք պիտի տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք-աշխատանք թողնեք ու գնաք ուրիշ տեղ լավագույն դեպքում, գերի ընկնեք կամ սպանվեք վատագույն դեպքում։* Ու պատկերացրեք, որ էդ օրը հեռու չի, եթե սենց շարունակվի։ Շարունակեք Մանվելի ուրվականից վախենալ։

----------

Overdose (16.12.2020), Varzor (16.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քարտեզի ֆետիշ 
> Ժողովուրդ, էկեք հասկանանք էլի էդ քարտեզն ինչ ա նշանակում։ *Էդ նշանակում ա, որ նշված գյուղերից ևս հայ բնակչությունը պիտի դուրս գա՝ թողնելով տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք, գնա անհայտ ուղղությամբ։ Որ դա հասկանալի լինի, պատկերացրեք էդ քարտեզում Երևանն ա, պատկերացրեք վաղը-մյուս օրը Երևանը հանձնվում ա ադրբեջանցիքին, դուք պիտի տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք-աշխատանք թողնեք ու գնաք ուրիշ տեղ լավագույն դեպքում, գերի ընկնեք կամ սպանվեք վատագույն դեպքում։* Ու պատկերացրեք, որ էդ օրը հեռու չի, եթե սենց շարունակվի։ Շարունակեք Մանվելի ուրվականից վախենալ։


Հա, մեկ էլ մարտի 1-ին մայրաքաղաքում մարդկանց սպանողն էր ուրվական։
Հըլը էդ մեռնողներին կամ հարազատներին հարցրա, ուրախ չէի՞ն լինի, տունուտեղը թողնեին գնային, բայց հարազատները չմեռնեին։
Կամ էդքան արտագաղթողները քարտեզի պատճառով էի՞ն թողնում գնում, թե՞ երկրի ներսի վիճակի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, մեկ էլ մարտի 1-ին մայրաքաղաքում մարդկանց սպանողն էր ուրվական։
> Հըլը էդ մեռնողներին կամ հարազատներին հարցրա, ուրախ չէի՞ն լինի, տունուտեղը թողնեին գնային, բայց հարազատները չմեռնեին։
> Կամ էդքան արտագաղթողները քարտեզի պատճառով էի՞ն թողնում գնում, թե՞ երկրի ներսի վիճակի։


Մդաաա, արտագաղթի ու տունը բռնի կերպով կորցրածների միջև հավասարության նշան, մարտի մեկի ու պատերազմի զոհերի միջև հավասարության նշան։ Կուզեի ամբողջ սրտով մաղթել քեզ, որ մի օր էլ ազիկները քո դուռը ծեծեն, քեզ տնիցդ հանեն, բայց չեմ մաղթում մենակ էն պարզ պատճառով, որովհետև էդ մաղթանքը քեզ մաղթանք ա նաև ինձ ու իմ սիրելիներին։ Ու ամբողջ սրտով հույս ունեմ, որ քո համոզմունքներն ունեցողներից քիչ են Հայաստանում ու որ երբեք մաշկիդ վրա չես զգա էն ամենը, ինչն արցախցին ա էս օրերին զգում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մդաաա, արտագաղթի ու տունը բռնի կերպով կորցրածների միջև հավասարության նշան, մարտի մեկի ու պատերազմի զոհերի միջև հավասարության նշան։ Կուզեի ամբողջ սրտով մաղթել քեզ, որ մի օր էլ ազիկները քո դուռը ծեծեն, քեզ տնիցդ հանեն, բայց չեմ մաղթում մենակ էն պարզ պատճառով, որովհետև էդ մաղթանքը քեզ մաղթանք ա նաև ինձ ու իմ սիրելիներին։ Ու ամբողջ սրտով հույս ունեմ, որ քո համոզմունքներն ունեցողներից քիչ են Հայաստանում ու որ երբեք մաշկիդ վրա չես զգա էն ամենը, ինչն արցախցին ա էս օրերին զգում։


Ես մարտի մեկի ու մարտական զոհերի մեջ հավասարություն չեմ դնում։
Առաջինն իմ համար անհամեմատ ավելի վատ ու անընդունելի ա, որտև քո իշխանություններն են սպանողը, ոչ թե թշնամին։
Հյուսիսային պողոտայի հին բնակիչներին անտուն թողնողն էլ էր իրանց երկրի իշխանությունները, ոչ թե թշնամին։ Ու իհարկե դրան շատ ավելի վատ եմ նայելու, քան թշնամու արածին։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ախպերս, ցավն էն ա որ դու ճիշտ ես։ Ես Նիկոլ չեմ ընտրել, ընտրել եմ Վիգեն Սարգսյան, բայց նիկոլ ընտրողի հետ հավասար կրում եմ նիկոլի դավաճանության հետեւանքները։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախկիններին, ապա ես հազար անգամ կգերադասեի որ իրանք լինեին իրանց լավ ու վատով, բայց ես քարտեզին նայելուց չամաչեի։ Ազնվությամբ եմ ասում։


Դու լուրջ կարծում ես, թե Նիկոլը պարտվեց էս պատերազմում ու, եթե Վիգենը լիներ, կհաղթե՞ր:
Չէ՝ լո՞ւրջ..

----------

Sky (15.12.2020), Varzor (16.12.2020), Աթեիստ (15.12.2020), Արէա (15.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2020), Վիշապ (15.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քարտեզի ֆետիշ 
> Ժողովուրդ, էկեք հասկանանք էլի էդ քարտեզն ինչ ա նշանակում։ *Էդ նշանակում ա, որ նշված գյուղերից ևս հայ բնակչությունը պիտի դուրս գա՝ թողնելով տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք, գնա անհայտ ուղղությամբ։ Որ դա հասկանալի լինի, պատկերացրեք էդ քարտեզում Երևանն ա, պատկերացրեք վաղը-մյուս օրը Երևանը հանձնվում ա ադրբեջանցիքին, դուք պիտի տուն-տեղ-ունեցվածք-աշխատանք թողնեք ու գնաք ուրիշ տեղ լավագույն դեպքում, գերի ընկնեք կամ սպանվեք վատագույն դեպքում։* Ու պատկերացրեք, որ էդ օրը հեռու չի, եթե սենց շարունակվի։ Շարունակեք Մանվելի ուրվականից վախենալ։


Ուզում ես ասել, որ էս տգետ թերմացքներն եկան իշխանության, Երևանը պաշտպանելու ե՞ն։

----------

Freeman (15.12.2020), Sky (16.12.2020), Varzor (16.12.2020), Աթեիստ (15.12.2020), Բարեկամ (16.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու լուրջ կարծում ես, թե Նիկոլը պարտվեց էս պատերազմում ու, եթե Վիգենը լիներ, կհաղթե՞ր:
> Չէ՝ լո՞ւրջ..


Հա, ախպերս, հենց տենց էլ կարծում եմ։

Ասեմ ավելին, եթե Նիկոլի տեղը էն տուպոյ Եկածիրինը լիներ էլի կհաղթեինք։

----------


## Overdose

> Կուզեի ամբողջ սրտով մաղթել քեզ, որ մի օր էլ ազիկները քո դուռը ծեծեն, քեզ տնիցդ հանեն։


Արխային, ես գիտեմ ինչ կլինի։ Հանգիստ դուռը կբացի,  հոգոց կհանի, կասի, էհ, Ադրբեջան, տակ Ադրբեջան, ու նույն անխռով անվրդովությամբ կշարունակի ապրել։

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, բայց կատակն ու շուլուխը մի կողմ։ Գիտեք ինչ ա ցավալի ու սարսափելի։ Որ առաջիկա ռեւանշ պատերազմը հայրենասեր մարդիկ պիտի կռվեն պայմանական Աթեիստի ու Արեայի հետ կողք կողքի։ 

Մենք միշտ դատապարտված ենք լինելու պարտվելու, եթե էս տիպի մարդիկ գոնե մի 5% կազմեն հասարակության մեջ

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, ախպերս, հենց տենց էլ կարծում եմ։
> 
> Ասեմ ավելին, եթե Նիկոլի տեղը էն տուպոյ Եկածիրինը լիներ էլի կհաղթեինք։


Դե կարծելը հանցանք չի  :Smile: 

Ոչ մի ձև էլ չէինք հաղթի, քանզի պարտությունը նախապատրաստված և տարիների աշխատանքի արդյունք էր։
Ըստ էության ռազմական գործողությունների "վինծիլը" վաղուց ՌԴ ձեռքում էր, ինչպես և ՌԴ-ի ձեռքում էին և է ՀՀ բոլոր ղեկավարները։ Վազգեն Սարգսյանն ու Կարեն Դեմիճյանը "մի փոքր" այլ տեսլական ունեին, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ լիկվիդացվեցին։

Հ․Գ․
Վիգեն Սարգսյանն ո՞վ է։ Նման վարչապետի թեկնածու ենք ունեցե՞լ, թե՞ խոսքը նախկին ՊՆ-ի մասին է։

----------

Freeman (16.12.2020), Բարեկամ (16.12.2020), Գաղթական (16.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (16.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> ...Վազգեն Սարգսյանն ու Կարեն Դեմիճյանը "մի փոքր" այլ տեսլական ունեին, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ լիկվիդացվեցին։ ։


Ես դրա ավելի ուժեղ տարբերակն եմ լսել։ Իմ հաշվարկից մի ղարաբաղցի տղա հաստատ համոզված էր, որ Վազգենը Պուտինի դեմը դրելա, որ Արեւմտյան Հայաստանը պիտի գրավեն ռուսները, Պուտինն էլ ճարահատյալ խփելա։ 




> Վիգեն Սարգսյանն ո՞վ է։ Նման վարչապետի թեկնածու ենք ունեցե՞լ, թե՞ խոսքը նախկին ՊՆ-ի մասին է։



Նախկին ՊՆ-ն։ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ

----------

Գաղթական (16.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> ...մյուսը՝ գիտակցումից, որ ապրել ա Սերժ, *Լֆիկ*, Դոդ, Քոչ, Մանվել ու մյուսների տակ կզած։


Լֆիկի մոմենտով էդ գիտակցումը հլը չի խանգարում ու ամաչացնում քեզ?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լֆիկի մոմենտով էդ գիտակցումը հլը չի խանգարում ու ամաչացնում քեզ?


Էդ ցուցակից մենակ Մանվելն էլ չկա, խի՞ հենց Լֆիկի վրա կենտրոնացար  :LOL: ։ 
Երևի չընկալեցիր, որ գրածիս գլխավոր մասը «կզած»-ն էր։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց կատակն ու շուլուխը մի կողմ։ Գիտեք ինչ ա ցավալի ու սարսափելի։ Որ առաջիկա ռեւանշ պատերազմը հայրենասեր մարդիկ պիտի կռվեն պայմանական Աթեիստի ու Արեայի հետ կողք կողքի։ 
> 
> Մենք միշտ դատապարտված ենք լինելու պարտվելու, եթե էս տիպի մարդիկ գոնե մի 5% կազմեն հասարակության մեջ


Ավելի սարսափելի բան ասեմ.
Իրական վտանգ կա, որ զինվորի փայ տուշոնկեն գողցող ու զինվորին որպես միշեն օգտագործելով կրակել պարապող գեներալների հրամանատարության ներքո պիտի կռվեն..

----------

Աթեիստ (16.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Ավելի սարսափելի բան ասեմ.
> Իրական վտանգ կա, որ զինվորի փայ տուշոնկեն գողցող ու զինվորին որպես միշեն օգտագործելով կրակել պարապող գեներալների հրամանատարության ներքո պիտի կռվեն..


Գաղթական ախպեր, էլի հազար անգամ ծեծված բանավեճի մեջ ենք ընկնում։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ էդ տուշոնկա գողցող ու զինվորին միշեն օգտագործողների վախտով Հայրենիքը 40կմ էր, իսկ ելավ ճաշակող պուպուշ գեներալների վախտով 30, կասես էլի նույն բանն ա ասում չէ?

Համ էլ էդ տուշոնկի մոմենտը քարոզչական հնարք էր, բայց էդ արդեն Քոչո ձյայի վախտով կիմանանք։ Շուտով։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, էլի հազար անգամ ծեծված բանավեճի մեջ ենք ընկնում։ Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ էդ տուշոնկա գողցող ու զինվորին միշեն օգտագործողների վախտով Հայրենիքը 40կմ էր, իսկ ելավ ճաշակող պուպուշ գեներալների վախտով 30, կասես էլի նույն բանն ա ասում չէ?
> 
> Համ էլ էդ տուշոնկի մոմենտը քարոզչական հնարք էր, բայց էդ արդեն Քոչո ձյայի վախտով կիմանանք։ Շուտով։


Բոլոր նախկին ղեկավարների օրոք բանակում ու ամենուր թալան ա եղել, ախպեր:
Էդ ամենի պատճառով էլ էսօր էս վիճակն ա:

Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ Քոչը գա, ասի՝ հա, ժող ջան, երկու հատ տուշոնկա էլ՝ ք*ք եմ կերել տարել եմ, բայց հիմա էլ ֆսյո՝ չեստնի պիանեռսկի:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Բոլոր նախկին ղեկավարների օրոք բանակում ու ամենուր թալան ա եղել, ախպեր:
> Էդ ամենի պատճառով էլ էսօր էս վիճակն ա:
> 
> Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ Քոչը գա, ասի՝ հա, ժող ջան, երկու հատ տուշոնկա էլ՝ ք*ք եմ կերել տարել եմ, բայց հիմա էլ ֆսյո՝ չեստնի պիանեռսկի:


Բռատ, արի պետական գործիչներին դատենք պետության համար իրանց արած-չարածով։ Իմ համար մարդը կարող ա անհատապես բոզի տղա լինի, բայց պետության համար զասլուժիտ արած ունենա։ Թե Մանվելը, թե Քոչարյանը պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ են։ Անհատապես չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ մարդիկ են, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր էլ չի, բայց իրանք մեզ ժառանգել են քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետություն։

Իսկ հիմա էդ նույն չափանիշով դատի Նիկոլին։ Էդ ոնց ա լինում, որ պուպուշ ու սիրուն Նիկոլի վախտ մեզ ու մեր պետությունը սարքում են չոլի գյ*թ աշխարհով մեկ, իսկ թալանչի ու կոռումպացված Մանվելի ու Քոչոյի վախտով դու հաստատ քո ազերի հարեւանի առաջ գլուխդ կախ չէիր ֆռա։ Հլը մտածի, Գաղթական ախպեր, կարաս քո քաղաքում մի հատ ազերի գտնես, որ վերից վար չի նայում քո վրա հիմա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Թե Մանվելը, թե Քոչարյանը պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ են։ Անհատապես չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ մարդիկ են, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր էլ չի, բայց իրանք մեզ ժառանգել են քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետություն։


Պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդի՞կ:
Քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետությո՞ւն:

Կայֆ ե՞ս բռնում, ընկեր:

----------

Varzor (16.12.2020), Աթեիստ (16.12.2020), Բարեկամ (17.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդի՞կ:
> Քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետությո՞ւն:
> 
> Կայֆ ե՞ս բռնում, ընկեր:


Չէ, ախպերս, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում։  Քոչի վախտով պետություն կար։ Հիմա չկա։ Մանվելը հող գրավող ա եղել։ Հիմա հող են հանձնում։ 

Էս ա։ Հիմա ինչքան ուզում ես կարանք սենտիմենտների գիրքը ընկնենք, թալլլլաաաան, կոռռռոււււպցիա, բայց տակի չոր փաստերը սրանք են։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս ու մնացած քաղաքական թեմաներում հետո էլ կքննարկեք, հիմա ձեզ կողի թեմա եմ հրավիրում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ, ախպերս, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում։  Քոչի վախտով պետություն կար։ Հիմա չկա։ Մանվելը հող գրավող ա եղել։ Հիմա հող են հանձնում։ 
> 
> Էս ա։ Հիմա ինչքան ուզում ես կարանք սենտիմենտների գիրքը ընկնենք, թալլլլաաաան, կոռռռոււււպցիա, բայց տակի չոր փաստերը սրանք են։


Օքեյ, Օվերդոզ ջան, որ քո ասած հազար անգամ ծեծված բանավեճի մեջ չընկնենք, արի էս նոտայի վրա պաուզա տանք ))

Մենակ մի սպռավըչկա.
Մանվելը, ճիշտ ա, հող գրավող ա եղել:
Հայրենակիցներից, համագյուղացիներից, Էջմիածնի բնակիչներից..
ինչքան կարեցել ա՝ գրավել ա..

իսկ այ Արցախն ազատագրելու ընթացքում իրա ունեցած դերի ու նշանակության մասին լիքը մարդ լիքը կասկածներ ունի, որտև կենդանի են դեռ պատմողները, որ ինքը հենց ամենասկզբից էլ ազատագրված ռայոնների թալանով ա զբաղված եղել՝ առանց պատերազմի ավարտին սպասելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.12.2020), Բարեկամ (17.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Էս ու մնացած քաղաքական թեմաներում հետո էլ կքննարկեք, հիմա ձեզ կողի թեմա եմ հրավիրում


Ո՞ր մեկը, չեմ գտնում

----------

Յոհաննես (16.12.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Լինքը տեղադրում եմ չի լինում, թեմայի անունը.։ Ժամանակն է

----------

Overdose (16.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

Յոհանի բացած նոր թեմայի լինքը՝ *էստեղ։*

----------

Յոհաննես (16.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․Թե Մանվելը, թե Քոչարյանը պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ են։ Անհատապես չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ մարդիկ են, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր էլ չի, բայց իրանք մեզ ժառանգել են քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետություն։
> ․․․


Ապ, նեղանալ չլինի, բայց էս հատվածը իսկականից պերեդոզի տակ կարելի էր գրել ու իմ բանականության համար լրիվ պերեդոզա  :LOL: 
Մանվելը մեր պատմության հերթական Քաջ Նազարներից մեկն էր։ Ինչևէ, Աստված դատավոր։

Իսկ Քոչարյանը մեզ ոչ մի բան էլ չի ժառանգել։ Ժառանգել է իր շրջապատին և Սերժին՝ իրենց ավազակային խմբավորմանը։ Իսկ եթե ժառանգել է, ապա բանակցությունների պրոցեսից "ֆուկ արված" Արցախ, թալանված պետություն, օտարին ծախված ստրատեգիական ոլորտներ, ոխերիմ բարեկամ, ահռելի աճած արտաքին պարտք և, որ "ամենակարևորն է"՝ սահմանադրության խախտմամբ ընտրված նախագահի նախադեպ։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.12.2020), Բարեկամ (17.12.2020), Գաղթական (16.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (17.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց կատակն ու շուլուխը մի կողմ։ Գիտեք ինչ ա ցավալի ու սարսափելի։ Որ առաջիկա ռեւանշ պատերազմը հայրենասեր մարդիկ պիտի կռվեն պայմանական Աթեիստի ու Արեայի հետ կողք կողքի։ 
> 
> Մենք միշտ դատապարտված ենք լինելու պարտվելու, եթե էս տիպի մարդիկ գոնե մի 5% կազմեն հասարակության մեջ


Էս մարդիկ ուրիշներին մեղադրում են ինչ-որ սև ու սպիտակի բաժանման մեջ։
Ասում ա սարսափում եմ էն մտքից, որ պատերազմի ընթացքում կարող ա Արէայի կողքը հայտնվեմ։
Սարսափելը ո՞րն ա, գնդակահարել ա պետք տեղում ով համաձայն չի քո կարծիքին։ Ժեխ զոմբիներն, ովքեր երազում են Սյունիքն ու Վարդենիսը Ադրբեջանին հանձնելու մասին, ի՞նչ գործ ունեն հայրենասեր հայորդիների կողքին կռվելու։

Լավ մնա Օվերդոզ, կանտեսեմ հետագա գրառումներդ, ներվ չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2020), Բարեկամ (17.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (17.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

@Lion ջան, թեմայից դուրս խնդրանք. *Հավերժության դատապարտվածդ* շարունակիր, զարգացրու։
Նոր վեպեր, պատմվածքներ գրի, տարածիր սոցիալական ցանցերում ու մեդիա տիրույթում։
Հիմա կարծում եմ գովազդի հնարավորություններն ավելի հասանելի ու արդյունավետ են, քան երբ նոր էիր գրում, աշխատի հնարավորինս գրավիչ ապրանքային տեսքի բերել դրանք, ինստագրամով, բանով, ֆեյքեր-մեյքերով տարածել, մոդայիկ դարձնել քո գրածները կարդալը։

Հիմա մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք են զուտ հայկական, ոչ մի օտար երկրից, կամ շրջանակներից չուղղորդվող հայրենասիրական գաղափարներ։ Դու, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը, Շանթ Հարությունյանը, ինչքան էլ որ շատ դեպքերում տարբերվեն իմ հայացքները ձերինից, բայց մարդիկ եք, որոնք կարող են լրացնել էն բացը, որը փորձում են լրացնել հայտնի շրջանակաները, ու շատ վտանգավոր գաղափարներ են սկսում շրջանառել։

Հիմա, առավել քան երբևէ, ձեր՝ վստահաբար հայակենտրոն ու տարատեսակ ազդեցություններից զերծ մարդկանց գործելու ժամանական ա։
Ձեր նման մարդկանց պակասը շատ կա, ու էդ պակասը լրացնելու են ի վնաս մեզ՝ շատ կեղտոտ ու վտանգավոր ձևերով։

----------

Freeman (16.12.2020), Varzor (17.12.2020)

----------


## Universe

Մոտ մեկ ժամից ավել կարդում եմ թեման ու արդեն երկրորդ գարեջուրը բացելուց ասեցի հեսա սպասեք մտնեմ էս քաղաքականանության թեման չրթեմ,,,))
 ու հետաքրքիրա, որ մի ծայրահեղությունը մյուսի հետ ենք համեմատում,  Մանվելին դնում ենք Քոչարյանի հետ նույն շարքում, անկախ իրանց կուսակցական, քաղաքական ընդհանրություններից, խոսքս հենց էտ պերսոնաների մասին չի այլ էն մասինա, որ ռուսի ասած ներող եղեք не нужно путать хуй с пальцем.

 @Varzor  ջան, ոնց որ պոստերիցդ մեկում դավաճանության մասին էիր գրել, հղում անելով երդման արարողությանը, տեքստին, ընդեղ ԽՍՀՄ և այլն... Եղբայր,  հիմա ախր էտ երդման տեքստն էլ, տեքստի գրողն էլ, տեքստի սև թանաքի արտադրողի բանկային պատոմթյունն էլ, հարցը բարոյական և տևական ժամանակ դավաճանության մասինա, էտ օրենքի պահը դատարան կա, դատավոր ու դատախազ, ժամանակը կգա՝ կապացուցեն կամ չէ: Էտ մարդը ինչ եկելա, յա ինքնա դավաճանում, յա ուրիշներինա դավաճան հանում, ինկոմպետենտ անձնավորությունա: Ինքն իրան ուղղորդողներին խոսքի հեչ էլ չի դավաճանել: 
Կարողա որոշ գրառումներ բաց եմ թողել, ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել միտքը, ամեն դեպքում էսօր շատերը էտ եզրույթը օգտագործում են, բայց չեն ջոգում իրանք ո՞ր դավաճանության կամ ո՞ւմ դավաճանելու մասինա խոսում:

Քանի որ թեմայի մեջ «քաղաքական գործիչ» բառը կա, ես կառաջարկեի իր դե ֆակտո հեռանալուց հետո անվանափոխեք «Քաղաքական *իլյուզիոնիստ*»;

Մի երկու անգամ դեյլ կարնեգիյա կարդացել, հետո թերթի խմբագիր` շտատում մաքսիմում մի 6 հոգի մարդա եղել, Ամենաժանագին գործիքը՝ պոպուլիզմը կաբուրայի մեջ դրած սաղ օրը աջ ու ձախ բունտավշիկություն էր անում Բաղրամյանի վրա (ավելի շուտ ինքը կարա մենակ Բաղրամյանի տակը լինի, ոչ թե՝ վրա): Թե՞ էտ ինքը չէր որ  «Դեմ ենք ՌԴ ի հետ ընկերությանը», «հանեք Բազան ռադ արեք» իրա Դավիթ անունով ընկերներից մեկի հետ կազմակերպված ցույցեր էին անում սրանից մի 5 տարի առաջ:

Բռնել Նավալնուն են ՀՀ ի հանրայինով ցույց տալիս,  ռուսաստանին չորումա ու երկրով մեկ դրել հրճվում են անասունները որ տեսա՞ք ինչ ասեցինք կամ ինչ արեցինք: Մարդկանց ոչխար բազմության մեջ սերմանեց ատելություն, մարդկանց ամենապահանջված ու սեռական և ոչ սեռական ճանապարհով ամենատարածվող միևնույն ժամանակ ամենախոցելի սեգմենտին 100.000 ներով շտռաֆներ ներելով չի է որ պետքա աչքները մտնես, կամ «հպարտ», «երջանիկ» հայաստան ասելով քեզ դնես էշի տեղ; 
Ու ցավն էլ էնա, որ էն բարի մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում էին, որ մի լույս վառվի որ գոնե մեռնելու պահին սրտանց հավատան որ իրանց էրեխեն վաղը գոնե ավելի հեշտությամբ ու ապահով երկրում կշարունակի իրա գազի փողը տալ որ չանջատեն ու ձմռանը չմրսեն ու կշարունակի իարնց ապառիկները փակել ավելի «լայվ» հայաստանում էսօր փաստացի կոշկվեց: 
Ոչ միայն կոշկվեց, այլ նաև զրկվեց իրա էրեխուց, տնից ու տեղից դառավ բոմժ: 

Այ էսա նրա արդյունքը, որ ֆանտաստ լրագրողին դնում են վարչապետ ու էսի նստում ֆանտաստիկ խոստումներա տալիս, դրսում պլակատի փեդը հարթաչափով պրոֆեսիոնալ պահողին բերում դնում են նախարար ու էս իրա հարթաչափի ծակի արանքիցա սկսում մնացած բոլորին չափել: 
Գալիս ես Հայաստան Երեկվա ժեխին դրսում տենում ես գալստուկը մինչև ականջները ձգած քայլելուց ու որ էնի կյանքում սկի լիֆտնա հրաժարվել իրա  կանչելուց գա՝ էսոր երկրի ինչ որ ոլորտա ղեկավարում ու հաստատ ոչ լիֆտյորների որ գոնե ըտեղ մի օգուտ տար իմանար էտ խի որ կանչումա չի գալի, կարողա՞ լիֆտից չի այլ իրանիցա : Կամ ասենք ոչ էլ հայոց լեզվից դասերից իմացելա որ միջանկյալ բացահայտիչը երկու կողմից իրանով, այսինքն՝ բութով են անջատում ու չես հասկանում էս տապոռին ո՞նց են դրել տենց ոլորտ կառավարի, հետո հիշում ես, որ էս գյադեն լավ *ռ էր մտնում ու սաղ ընգնումա իրանցտեղը: Հեսա ուժային կառույցոներում էլ բունտա հասնունանում ու վսյո:

Հետաքրքիրա, մինչև նիկոլ/նիկոլից հետո -2.5/+2.5 տարի ՌԴ ում ապրող մարդիկ կա՞ն ֆորումի էս թեմայում գրառում արած, իրանց կարծիքը կարդաինք:
Վերջին մեկուկեսից երկու տարիների ընթացքում, ՀՀ ում ինչ հակառուսական բան արել են պետական մակարդակով, դա միանգամից անդրադարձելա ՌԴ ի շատ հայերի կենցաղի ինչ որ մասի վրա:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բռատ, արի պետական գործիչներին դատենք պետության համար իրանց արած-չարածով։ Իմ համար մարդը կարող ա անհատապես բոզի տղա լինի, բայց պետության համար զասլուժիտ արած ունենա։ Թե Մանվելը, թե Քոչարյանը պետության մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ են։ Անհատապես չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչ մարդիկ են, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր էլ չի, բայց իրանք մեզ ժառանգել են քիչ թե շատ նորմալ կայացած պետություն։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա էդ նույն չափանիշով դատի Նիկոլին։ Էդ ոնց ա լինում, որ պուպուշ ու սիրուն Նիկոլի վախտ մեզ ու մեր պետությունը սարքում են չոլի գյ*թ աշխարհով մեկ, իսկ թալանչի ու կոռումպացված Մանվելի ու Քոչոյի վախտով դու հաստատ քո ազերի հարեւանի առաջ գլուխդ կախ չէիր ֆռա։ Հլը մտածի, Գաղթական ախպեր, կարաս քո քաղաքում մի հատ ազերի գտնես, որ վերից վար չի նայում քո վրա հիմա։


Մարդ քիչ ա մնում ասի՝ ինչ ափսոս էդ "պետական մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ" չմնացին մինչև սեպտեմբերի 27-ը, որ պաշտոնական բնութագրին ավելանար հողատուն ևս։

----------


## Overdose

> Մարդ քիչ ա մնում ասի՝ ինչ ափսոս էդ "պետական մակարդակով մեծ մարդիկ" չմնացին մինչև սեպտեմբերի 27-ը, որ պաշտոնական բնութագրին ավելանար հողատուն ևս։


Դե նաղդի փաստն էն ա, որ իրանք հող չեն տվել։ Հող տվել ա Նիկոլը։

Եթե ուզում ես սցենարային վերլուծություն անես՝ ինչ կլիներ, եթե Նիկոլը 2018-ին իշխանությունը չզավթեր, էդ ուրիշ բան, էդ առանձին քննարկման թեմայա։

----------


## Overdose

> Էս մարդիկ ուրիշներին մեղադրում են ինչ-որ սև ու սպիտակի բաժանման մեջ։
> Ասում ա սարսափում եմ էն մտքից, որ պատերազմի ընթացքում կարող ա Արէայի կողքը հայտնվեմ։
> Սարսափելը ո՞րն ա, գնդակահարել ա պետք տեղում ով համաձայն չի քո կարծիքին։ Ժեխ զոմբիներն, ովքեր երազում են Սյունիքն ու Վարդենիսը Ադրբեջանին հանձնելու մասին, ի՞նչ գործ ունեն հայրենասեր հայորդիների կողքին կռվելու։
> 
> Լավ մնա Օվերդոզ, կանտեսեմ հետագա գրառումներդ, ներվ չկա։


Բայց սխալ բան եմ ասել? Դու կոսմոպոլիտ, պարտվողական մարդ ես, նույնը՝ պայմանական Աթեիստը։ Էս հողը ձեր համար թանկ չի, դուք չեք ուզում պաշտպանել, այլ միայն թուրքի քմահաճույքները անել, որ ձեզ հանգիստ թողնեն։ Ձեր հետ հանգիստ կարելի էր ապրել ասենք պայմանական Չեխիայում, կամ Հոյլանդում, բայց Հայաստանում ձեր հայացքներով մարդիկ պարտությունն են մարմնավորովւմ։

Դու էլ լավ մնա, ախպերս, կաշխատեմ էլ ներվերիդ չազդեմ գրառումներովս։

----------


## Overdose

> ․․․ ավազակային խմբավորմանը․․․ թալանված պետություն․․․ օտարին ծախված ստրատեգիական ոլորտներ․․․ ոխերիմ բարեկամ․․․ ահռելի աճած արտաքին պարտք․․․սահմանադրության խախտմամբ ընտրված նախագահի նախադեպ․․․․


Ապ, նիկոլների կողմից քարոզված ստանդարտ կլիշեներով մի մտածի։

Համ էլ Քոչի վախտով պետական պարտքը ամենացածրերից մեկն ա եղել

----------


## Lion

> @Lion ջան, թեմայից դուրս խնդրանք. *Հավերժության դատապարտվածդ* շարունակիր, զարգացրու։
> Նոր վեպեր, պատմվածքներ գրի, տարածիր սոցիալական ցանցերում ու մեդիա տիրույթում։
> Հիմա կարծում եմ գովազդի հնարավորություններն ավելի հասանելի ու արդյունավետ են, քան երբ նոր էիր գրում, աշխատի հնարավորինս գրավիչ ապրանքային տեսքի բերել դրանք, ինստագրամով, բանով, ֆեյքեր-մեյքերով տարածել, մոդայիկ դարձնել քո գրածները կարդալը։
> 
> Հիմա մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք են զուտ հայկական, ոչ մի օտար երկրից, կամ շրջանակներից չուղղորդվող հայրենասիրական գաղափարներ։ Դու, Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը, Շանթ Հարությունյանը, ինչքան էլ որ շատ դեպքերում տարբերվեն իմ հայացքները ձերինից, բայց մարդիկ եք, որոնք կարող են լրացնել էն բացը, որը փորձում են լրացնել հայտնի շրջանակաները, ու շատ վտանգավոր գաղափարներ են սկսում շրջանառել։
> 
> Հիմա, առավել քան երբևէ, ձեր՝ վստահաբար հայակենտրոն ու տարատեսակ ազդեցություններից զերծ մարդկանց գործելու ժամանական ա։
> Ձեր նման մարդկանց պակասը շատ կա, ու էդ պակասը լրացնելու են ի վնաս մեզ՝ շատ կեղտոտ ու վտանգավոր ձևերով։


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ գնահատականի համար, եղբայր: Ինքս մտածում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ, ուղղակի վեպը շարունակելը դա մուսայի հետ կապված մի բան է, իսկ մուսաս իմ այս հոգեվիճակում, երբ ինձ այնպես եմ զգում, կարծես մոտիկ մարդ եմ կորցրել, նա մահացել է, չի գա ու չկա:

Բարեբախտաբար Տարեգիրքս ավատրեցի, տպագրեցի և այն ոչ վատ վաճառվեց, հիմա գործնականում վերջացրել եմ երկրորդ նախագիծս, որի վրա տարիներ էի մտածում և աշխատում՝ Հայաստանի և հարակից երկրների պատմություն աշխատանքյաին վերնագրով: Աստված որ հաջողի, դա էլ կտպագրեմ, երևի մյուս տարի: Վեպս... դա իմ երրորդ նախագիծն է, որն առայժմ իր մի մասով ավատված է, սակայն լիակատար այն տեսքի բերելու համար պետք է նախ և առաջ մուսա կոչվածը, որը հիմա չունեմ: Ինձ մոտ այդպես է՝ այդպես գրեցի այն մասը՝ կտրվել ամեն ինչից, փակվել սենյակում և օրական 7-8 ժամ գրել ու գրել: Այժմ ոչ հոգեվիճակս, ոչ էլ կենցաղային հոգսերս ու աշխատանքս ցավոք ինձ թույլ չեն տալիս նման շռայլություն անել...: ցավոք, իրոք ցավոք, որովհետև ես վստահ եմ, ինձնից հետո ոչ թե իմ իրավաբանական թղթերն ու հայցերը կմնան, այլ հենց այս աշխատանքները: Ամեն դեպքում, նախապես իմ հղացած ստեղծագործական 3 ծրագրից 2-ն իմ կյանքի 40-րդ տարվա նախաշեմին կյանքի կոչեցի, իսկ երրորդն ու այս պահին դեռևս վերջինը մնում է: Տեսնենք, հուսանք դա էլ կավարտեմ, բայց դրա համար հոգեվիճակ և սոցիալական նպաստավոր պայմաններ են պետք...

Հուսով եմ ապագան դեռ թույլ կտա:

Կրկին՝ շնորհակալ եմ գնահատականի համար...

----------

Freeman (17.12.2020), Varzor (17.12.2020), Գաղթական (17.12.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապ, նիկոլների կողմից քարոզված ստանդարտ կլիշեներով մի մտածի։
> 
> Համ էլ Քոչի վախտով պետական պարտքը ամենացածրերից մեկն ա եղել


Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ քֆուր չտամ։ «Գույք պարտքի դիմաց» ծրագրով երկրիդ եղած չեղածը ծախողն ա՞ քո հայրենասիրության տիպարը։ 
Երկրիդ զարգացումն էլ երևի հյուսիսային պողոտայի ռեստորաններն ու կաֆեներն են չէ՞։ 
Դրա համար էլ հեսա թուրքերին կսկսես խելոք հարկեր վճարել, ու տենց էլ չես ջոկի, թե ոնց տենց եղավ։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2020), Գաղթական (17.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ քֆուր չտամ


Մեջդ մի պահի, բաց թող




> «Գույք պարտքի դիմաց» ծրագրով երկրիդ եղած չեղածը ծախողն ա՞ քո հայրենասիրության տիպարը։


Չէ, Ալիեւի 5 մլրդի դիմաց հայրենիք ծախողն ա




> Դրա համար էլ հեսա թուրքերին կսկսես խելոք հարկեր վճարել, ու տենց էլ չես ջոկի, թե ոնց տենց եղավ։


Արդեն ջոկել եմ։ Երբ մի ստախոս ստահակ կարում ա լիքը մարդու քյոլի, իշխանության գա ու սկսի հայրենիքի վրա ղումար խաղալ, արդյունքը էս ա։
Համ էլ դու խի ես անհանգստանում? Քեզ էդ հաստատ չի սպառնում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բռնել Նավալնուն են ՀՀ ի հանրայինով ցույց տալիս,  ռուսաստանին չորումա ու երկրով մեկ դրել հրճվում են անասունները որ տեսա՞ք ինչ ասեցինք կամ ինչ արեցինք:


Նախ՝ Նավալնուն ցույց տալը դեռ չի նշանակում «հակառուսական քաղաքականություն»:
Նենց ա ստացվել, որ Նավալնին էլ ա ռուս:
ՈՒ, թարսի պես, ինքը ՌԴ-ում արգելված ցենզ չի, ուր մնաց թե Հայաստանում էլ նոնոնո լիներ իրան լսելը:

ՈՒ վաբշե՝ Հայաստանում սեփական իշխանություններին պուբլիչնի մեր քրֆելն ա վաղուց արդեն օքեյ:
Էդ խի՞ պիտի ռուս ընդդիմադիր լսելը (ընդամենը լսելը՝ չցիտելը, իրա ֆան-կլուբը չբացելը, իրա պլակատներով պառադ չանելը՝ ընդամենը լսելը) որպես հակառուսական քայլ դիտարկվեր:

Իսկ այ «Ռուսաստանին չորել»-ու վերաբերյալ՝ մի քիչ մանրամասնիր խնդրեմ, որտև կարող ա բաց եմ թողել, բայց տենց բան չեմ հիշում:





> Հետաքրքիրա, մինչև նիկոլ/նիկոլից հետո -2.5/+2.5 տարի ՌԴ ում ապրող մարդիկ կա՞ն ֆորումի էս թեմայում գրառում արած, իրանց կարծիքը կարդաինք:
> Վերջին մեկուկեսից երկու տարիների ընթացքում, ՀՀ ում ինչ հակառուսական բան արել են պետական մակարդակով, դա միանգամից անդրադարձելա ՌԴ ի շատ հայերի կենցաղի ինչ որ մասի վրա:


ՈՒ խի ա սա օքեյ ու սրա մասին հանգիստ տոնով խոսացվում:
Ախպեր, եթե դաժը Հայաստանի իշխանությունը ցուցադրական հակառուս քաղաքականություն վարեր, ՌԴ քաղաքացի ազգությամբ հայը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի դրա համար, որ սկսի հետապնդվել:

Ասենք՝ նորմալ կլինե՞ր, եթե ազերփայչանին ամեն նոր զենքի խմբաքանակ փոխանցելուց կամ Գյումրիում, ռուս զինվորի մասնակցությամբ, ամեն մի նոր քաղաքացու սպանելուց՝ Հայաստանում բռնեին մալականներին տռաս հանեին, կամ էլ խոսքի հայ-ռուսական սլավոնական համալսարանը փակեին:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2020)

----------


## Universe

> Նախ՝ Նավալնուն ցույց տալը դեռ չի նշանակում «հակառուսական քաղաքականություն»:
> Նենց ա ստացվել, որ Նավալնին էլ ա ռուս:
> ՈՒ, թարսի պես, ինքը ՌԴ-ում արգելված ցենզ չի, ուր մնաց թե Հայաստանում էլ նոնոնո լիներ իրան լսելը:


ՌԴ ում Բորիս Նեմցովնել ժամանակին արգելված ցենզ չէր: 
Բա սաղ դրանիցա սկսում. Ասենք սպասում էիր որ կոնկրետ ասեին թե նավալնու ցավը ոնց են տանում ուղիղ եթերում ամենաբարձր ամբիոններից, որ նոր ընդունես որ այ չէ, կարմիր գծերը հատեցին… Եղբայր ջան, որ  զգում ես մեկը ալաբուլայա արդեն ու քո գործում, քո բիզնեսում,քո կորպորացիայում առավելևս քո պետության մեջ մուտիտ կարա գցի, էն ամենաառաջին բանը որ պետքա անես էտ մոլախոտից ազատվելնա, ստեղ հակառակնա, մոլախոտի արտադրման հարկերից ազատված ու պետական հովանավորչության տակ բազմացող կոմբինատա աշխատում մարդկանց քթների տակ, անունն էլ ոնց է՞ր, հա՝ կառավարություն:





> ՈՒ վաբշե՝ Հայաստանում սեփական իշխանություններին պուբլիչնի մեր քրֆելն ա վաղուց արդեն օքեյ:


Իմ կարծիքով էտ օքեյ չի, առավելևս  խոսքի ազատության հետ ոչ մի կապ էլ չունի, էտ խոսքի բարդակությունա: էտ նշանակումա որ համ կառավարչական օղակնա չբավարարված կնոջ սինդրոմներով առաջ գնում ժողովրդի քֆրտելու ախորժակը գրգռելով: Ասենք իրանց լոգիկան, կամ ավելի շուտ լոգիկան չէ, էն չեղած ուղեղների ձախ կիսագունդը որ պետքա աշխատի անալիզի ու լոգիկայի համար աշխատումա ֆեյքերի ու պոպուլիզմը шրպես հիմնական գործիք օգտագործելու վրա, իսկ էն աջ կիսագունդը որ իմիտացիայի վրա պետքա աշխատի - перестарался.

Ի տարբերություն իրանց մտածելակերպի ու աշխատելաոճի, դրսում ավելի ուժեղ տրամաբանելու հատկություններ ունեն որ սրանք դա հաշվի չեն առնում, հհ ից դուրս դեռևս մնացել ու զարգանումա ինստիտուցիոնալ մոտեցումը ցանկացած պետական հարցին ու կախված չի ինչ որ մեկի կամ մի խումբ անձանց անմիջական ամբիցիաներից: 




> Իսկ այ «Ռուսաստանին չորել»-ու վերաբերյալ՝ մի քիչ մանրամասնիր խնդրեմ, որտև կարող ա բաց եմ թողել, բայց տենց բան չեմ հիշում:


Մանրամասնեց. Պարտադիր չի Հ1 կամ ՖԲ ի լայվով կանգնի ասի «Ես ձեզ չորում եմ». Ցավոք սրտի կան կուլիսների ետևում բազմաթիվ խոսակցություններ, բազմաթիվ պլանավորված ու դեռևս չիրագործված ակցիաներ , պրոպագանդման ենթակա թեմաներ էլ չեմ ասում արտաքին աշխարհի  ներկայացուցիչների մոտ լեզվի սայթաքումներ որ էսօր Հայաստանի պետականության դեմա աշխատում: Էտ մարդիկ ոնց որ իրանց լրագրողական գործունեության ժամանակ են մտածել, որ լեզվի սայթաքումը ինտրիգա առաջացնում, նույնն էլ հիմա են մտածում ու անում տարբեր հանդիպումների ժամանակ որոնց մասին իրանց էլ հոգնել են զգուշացնելով:  
Ու էնքան անհեռատես լինես, որ չմտածես, որ էի ամենի մասին խոսքիդ հասցեատերնա իմանալու վերջիվերջո, ինչքան էլ դու իրան սիրաշահես ուղիղ եթերներում վաղը մյուս օր:
Փոքր երկրում ենք ապրում, կարծում եմ ես ոչ թե քիչ, այլ՝ շատ քիչ բան ես գիտեմ դեռ ու ցավոք շատ բաներ էլ ոնց որ ոչ կարող ես գրել որ խոսել:



> ՈՒ խի ա սա օքեյ ու սրա մասին հանգիստ տոնով խոսացվում:
> Ախպեր, եթե դաժը Հայաստանի իշխանությունը ցուցադրական հակառուս քաղաքականություն վարեր, ՌԴ քաղաքացի ազգությամբ հայը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի դրա համար, որ սկսի հետապնդվել:
> 
> Ասենք՝ նորմալ կլինե՞ր, եթե ազերփայչանին ամեն նոր զենքի խմբաքանակ փոխանցելուց կամ Գյումրիում, ռուս զինվորի մասնակցությամբ, ամեն մի նոր քաղաքացու սպանելուց՝ Հայաստանում բռնեին մալականներին տռաս հանեին, կամ էլ խոսքի հայ-ռուսական սլավոնական համալսարանը փակեին:


Մի բան կար, որ հերթական անգամ բռնել ա մեր լրագրողամուտիտական ջիղով երիտասարդը առաջ ընկնելով սկսելա հանձնարարականներ տալ ու իրա արևին «պլանավորել հետագա անելիքները», առանց էլի հաշվի նստելու, կարծիք լսելու զուտ գոնե սոլիդարնոսծի համար: Ես էտ ժամանակ կապնվում եմ իմ Կրասնոդարի ընկերներ, ծանոթներից մի քնաիսի հետ ու զգուշացնում, որ հեսա սենց սենց բանա ըտեղ սկսվելու, ձեր հայկական համարներով մեքենա եթե ունեք մի երկու ամիս մի քշեք որովհետև բզբզալու են, բայց լուրջ բան չկա էլի, ուղղակի ՀՀ ից են միքիչ բզբզացել ստեղ էլ հեսա պատասխան բզբզալու են որ տուպիկ գցեն հաշվի առնելով որ կառանտինա, դուրս հանելու ձև չկա, հետո էլ օրենքում էլ ՌԴ ի իրար հակասող բաներ կան… Ինչի՞ կրասնոդար, որովհետև դա էտ բզբզանքը փորձելու համար ամենահարմար պլացդարմնա, էնտեղ շատ են անօրինական համ քշում համ էլ մենթալիտետի տարբերություն ու օրենքի իմացության պակաս կա համեմատած Մոսկվայի ու իդեալական վայրա փորձարկումների համար:  ՀԱմել ինչ վատա, աշխատակիցները միքիչ լեվի փող կառնեն: Ու սա ներքին հրամանների մասինա խոսքը: ԱՆունն էլ դրվումա ոչ թե «Նիկոլին ապտակ», այլ «приказ о транспортной дисциплине»  խոսքի օրինակ.

Արդյունքում պետքա ՀՀ ից ընկնեն խնդրեն որ  շանս տան ստեղ : Ասեցին ու արեցին: Բայց… ՍՏեղ տեսան, որ ինչան էլ ՌԴ ում բզբզան էտ թեմայով կոնկրետ հանձնարարական ստացած ԳԻԲԴԴ ի զավեդույուշիների մակարդակով, էս հայաստանի վեճին չի, էլի իրա էշը քշումա առաջ: Քշելը որնա, արդեն չի գնում՝ հրում են: Բռնեցին ընդլայնեցին, նաև Մի քանի մարզերում այդ թվում՝ Պոդմոսկվա ու Մոսկվա: Ի տարբերություն Հարավային հատվածի, էստեղ ավելի սոլիդ ու օրենքն էր գերիշխում, հլը մեկը փորձեր ասեր մեքենադ կտանեմ շտռֆստոյանկա, էտ գաիշնիկին էնքան կբարձեին մինչև ճապոներեն ասեր՝ խվածիտ. Իսկ Կրասնոդարում /օրինակ/, մարդիկ փող էին տալիս ու խնդրում որ իրանց չնեղեն, վերջում էի հայ համայնքը հավաքվեց ասեց հայաստանի իշխանություններին՝ այ անասուններ, հերիքա հերն անիծեք ինչ կա մի բզբզացեք, ու ՌԴ ում, Մոսկվայից եկավ ներքին հրաման իր սուբյեկտներին, որ վսյո, էտ թեման անցավ, հիմա քխ ա էլ չենք անում:

Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, իմ ասածի գաղափարը նրանումա, որ  շատ չլսելու դեպքում նույնիսկ ՌԴ ի հայ համայնքը կարա ծառայի որպես միջոց՝ ազդակներ ուղարկելու համար, քանի որ "պրյամոն" էլ չի աշխատում:

----------


## Universe

> _Ասենք՝ նորմալ կլինե՞ր, եթե ազերփայչանին ամեն նոր զենքի խմբաքանակ փոխանցելուց կամ Գյումրիում, ռուս զինվորի մասնակցությամբ, ամեն մի նոր քաղաքացու սպանելուց՝ Հայաստանում բռնեին մալականներին տռաս հանեին, կամ էլ խոսքի հայ-ռուսական սլավոնական համալսարանը փակեին:_


Հա ու եթե տենց նայենք, հայաստանի ոչ մի քաղաքացի դրսում էսօր չէր ապրի ու էսքանի հետ մեկտեղ իրան ավելի ապահով չէր զգա ու էսքան բիզնեսներ հայերը չէին ունենա: Մի հատ գիտնականի ու շրջապատին օգտակարի մարդու հետ միաժամանակ 10  հոգի դեզա ներմուծվում հայաստանից ով գալիսա որ առաջինը խափի, գողանա ու մի տեղ ոտը պնդացնի, որ վաղը իրա հայաստանի գոմի դուռը բացի ու իրա նման ինչքան կոմպլեքսավորված ու անօգուտ տափաստանային արվամոլ կա բերի լցնի կողքը ՝ մի սենյակի մեջ 15  հոգով, ու հետն էլ օպել աստրաներով որի կապոտի գույնը իրա դեպքի գույնից հազիվա տարբերվում դուրս գան Աշանի դիմաց կանգնած աղջկան ով ընդամենը տրանսպորտիյա սպասում ասի՝ Դեվուշկա զդռասծի ու բավարարված գնա հայաստան իրա ժեխ ախպերներին պատմի որ մոսկվա կայֆեր էր անում ու նրանք էլ ընդեղից էս լսելով վեր կենան դուրս գան իրանց երկրից կայֆեր անելու:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մանրամասնեց. Պարտադիր չի Հ1 կամ ՖԲ ի լայվով կանգնի ասի «Ես ձեզ չորում եմ». Ցավոք սրտի կան կուլիսների ետևում բազմաթիվ խոսակցություններ, բազմաթիվ պլանավորված ու դեռևս չիրագործված ակցիաներ , պրոպագանդման ենթակա թեմաներ էլ չեմ ասում արտաքին աշխարհի  ներկայացուցիչների մոտ լեզվի սայթաքումներ որ էսօր Հայաստանի պետականության դեմա աշխատում: Էտ մարդիկ ոնց որ իրանց լրագրողական գործունեության ժամանակ են մտածել, որ լեզվի սայթաքումը ինտրիգա առաջացնում, նույնն էլ հիմա են մտածում ու անում տարբեր հանդիպումների ժամանակ որոնց մասին իրանց էլ հոգնել են զգուշացնելով:  
> Ու էնքան անհեռատես լինես, որ չմտածես, որ էի ամենի մասին խոսքիդ հասցեատերնա իմանալու վերջիվերջո, ինչքան էլ դու իրան սիրաշահես ուղիղ եթերներում վաղը մյուս օր:
> Փոքր երկրում ենք ապրում, կարծում եմ ես ոչ թե քիչ, այլ՝ շատ քիչ բան ես գիտեմ դեռ ու ցավոք շատ բաներ էլ ոնց որ ոչ կարող ես գրել որ խոսել:


Այսինքն՝ էդ «Ռուսաստանին չորելու» թեման ընդամենը ենթադրություն ա՞, որ հնարավոր ա կուլիսների հետևում լեզվի սայթաքման տեսքով կամ պլանավորված բայց դեռևս չիրագործված ակցիաների ոճով են եղել կամ պիտի լինեին:

----------


## Universe

> Այսինքն՝ էդ «Ռուսաստանին չորելու» թեման ընդամենը ենթադրություն ա՞, որ հնարավոր ա կուլիսների հետևում լեզվի սայթաքման տեսքով կամ պլանավորված բայց դեռևս չիրագործված ակցիաների ոճով են եղել կամ պիտի լինեին:


Ես չեմ նշել, որ դա իմ կարծիքնա: Փաստերը հանրայնացնելը հաջորդ իշխանությունը ձեռքի հետ կանի էլի...Բոլորիս խաղաղություն, երբ ժամանակին խաղաղություն էին մաղթում արժեքը մեկը ես չէի հասկանում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես չեմ նշել, որ դա իմ կարծիքնա: Փաստերը հանրայնացնելը հաջորդ իշխանությունը ձեռքի հետ կանի էլի...Բոլորիս խաղաղություն, երբ ժամանակին խաղաղություն էին մաղթում արժեքը մեկը ես չէի հասկանում


Չէ, ուղղակի դու չորելու մասին ասեցիր, ես էլ խնդրեցի օրինակներ բերել:
Որտև իսկականից տենց բան չեմ հիշում, չնայած, որ բոլոր ռուսական պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոցները նիզախ. համոզված են, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հակառուսական գործունեությամբ են զբաղված:

----------


## Universe

> Չէ, ուղղակի դու չորելու մասին ասեցիր, ես էլ խնդրեցի օրինակներ բերել:
> Որտև իսկականից տենց բան չեմ հիշում, չնայած, որ բոլոր ռուսական պաշտոնական լրատվամիջոցները նիզախ. համոզված են, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները հակառուսական գործունեությամբ են զբաղված:


Դե ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներն իրենց հերթին, ես զուտ օրինակ բերեցի ռդ ում բիզն օգտագործելը: Որպես չորելու մի օրինակ էլ՝ Քոչարյանի հետ կապված հարցում կոնսենսուսի չգնալը: 


Իմ կարծիքով, պլանը ՌՔ ի կողմից հետևյալն էր. եթե մեղադրանք առաջադրվեր, կարելի էր դա օգտագործել նստել մի քանի ամիս, հետո արդարացնել ու չոր դուրս գալ: Հետևաբար քաղաքականություն մտնելուց օրենքով ամրագրված առանց պիտնոյի մարդը կմտներ ասելով,որ տեսեք, մեղադրեցին, նստեցի ոնց որ կարգնա ու ապացուցեցի որ ես մեղք չունեի ու դուրս եկա:
Եթե չնստեր, դուրս կգար որ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը ընդունում է էտ մարդու անմեղությունը ու հետևաբար ճանապարհ հարթեցնում կամա թե ակամա հետագա ավելի քիչ դրամատիկական  սցենարով վերադարձի համար, ինչը անմիջականորեն ազդելու էր ներկա էշխանության թպրտալու հատկությունների վրա:


Այսինքն, համ դատական ուժը չէր հերիքում, համ արտաքին քաղաքական ուժը, համ քաղաքական ու իշխանական փորձը, համ դուխն ու կամքը էս կամ էն ուղին ընտրելու ու մինչև վերջ գնալու համար: Ու տենց անորոշության մեջ կախված մնաց մինչև հիմա:


Հաջորդը՝ ԱԱԾ պետերի նշանակման մասին կոնսուլտացիաների բացակայությունն էր, էլի չորով ցույց էր տալիս ինքնիշխանություն ուժային կառույցների մատույցներում: Էլի էն պարագայում, երբ դու ոչ մի այլ ռեսուրս ու կադր չունես ներկա պահին ինքնիշխանություն ապահովելու համար էտ նույն կառույցում: 


Անկեղծ եմ ասում, ես չեմ հավատում որ թեորեապես նույնիսկ հնարավորա ունենալ գլոբալ դեմոկրատ պետություն: էտ բառը ինքնին անձմբ ինձ համար մարդուն էշի տեղ դնելու միջոցա եթե ոչ ավեին: 


Ու, ըստ իս, Նիկոլի ամենագեշ սխալներից, գլոբալ սխալներից մեկը էն էր, որ էտ մարդը չէր ընդունում, որ ինքը նաև իրեն *չընտրողների* վարչապետնա: Ցանկացած ղեկավար , նույնիսկ ամենաանպատրաստը էտ փաստի հետ հաշվիյա նստում, որ գիտակցումա, որ ինքը, նաև իրեն չընտրողների ղեկավարնա, այ մարդ, բայց էս մարդը տենց էլ դա չընդունեց իշխանափոխական էյֆորեայի ալիքի տակ:


Իմ կարծիքով, իրա հիմնական միսսիան 5+2 ի կատարման մասին հանրությանը ճիշտ մատուցելն էր, բացատրելն էր, որ տեսեք, մեզ համար դա ազատագրումա, բայց սաղ աշխարհը ասումա սա օկուպացիայա, զուտ էտ բուֆերնի տարածքի պահն էլ չլիներ էսքան չէինք ձգի, փոխարելը վիձիծելի, ինքն իրա կետից սկսեց: Երեսուն տարի հանրությանը կարճ կոնկրետ ոչ մեկ չէր ասում որ տեսեք, էս սենց պետքա անենք, որպեսզի սենց լինի սենց լինի, փոխարենը ոչմիկտորհողական էին սաղ: Ում էլ ասում էիր այ եղբայր, բայց սա պետքա տրվի քցվի կամ ինչ որ ձև վերադարձվի , ասում էին դավաճան: Հիմա իրա միսսիան էս 20 տարվա բացթողումը հանրության հետ աշխատանքի լրացնելն էր, որն իր պոպուլիզմով հեշտ կարար աներ, բայց արի ու տես շաբաթը ուրբաթից շուտ եկավ, ինքնել իրա զրոյականում մնաց մենակ կանգնած

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ կարծիքով, պլանը ՌՔ ի կողմից հետևյալն էր. եթե մեղադրանք առաջադրվեր, կարելի էր դա օգտագործել նստել մի քանի ամիս, հետո արդարացնել ու չոր դուրս գալ: Հետևաբար քաղաքականություն մտնելուց օրենքով ամրագրված առանց պիտնոյի մարդը կմտներ ասելով,որ տեսեք, մեղադրեցին, նստեցի ոնց որ կարգնա ու ապացուցեցի որ ես մեղք չունեի ու դուրս եկա:
> Եթե չնստեր, դուրս կգար որ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը ընդունում է էտ մարդու անմեղությունը ու հետևաբար ճանապարհ հարթեցնում կամա թե ակամա հետագա ավելի քիչ դրամատիկական  սցենարով վերադարձի համար, ինչը անմիջականորեն ազդելու էր ներկա էշխանության թպրտալու հատկությունների վրա:


Եթե տենց պլաններ ուներ Քոչը, ուրեմն ինչի՞ էին անվերջ ձգձգում դատական պրոցեսը:

Կարող ա՞ ինչ-որ մի նենց գեշ կատակլիզմի էին սպասում, որից հետո ավելի հեշտ կլիներ Նիկոլին ռելսերից գցել:

Վերջին հարցս հռետորական էր:





> Հաջորդը՝ ԱԱԾ պետերի նշանակման մասին կոնսուլտացիաների բացակայությունն էր, էլի չորով ցույց էր տալիս ինքնիշխանություն ուժային կառույցների մատույցներում: Էլի էն պարագայում, երբ դու ոչ մի այլ ռեսուրս ու կադր չունես ներկա պահին ինքնիշխանություն ապահովելու համար էտ նույն կառույցում:


Հա, ԱԱԾ-ում թերևս Քյարամյանին նշանակելը կարելի կլիներ հակառուսական համարել, եթե ոչ՝ պրոհայկական:

Բայց, մեծ հաշվով, կարծում եմ, հիմարության արդյունք էր:

ՈՒ, ընդհանրապես, Կուտոյանի ինքնասպանությունը, Կադիրովի բռատին գործից հանելը, նրանից հետո նշանակվողների հաճախակիությունը շատ հարցեր են առաջացնում, որոնց պատասխանը երևի մինչև վերջ էլ հասարակ մահկանացուներս չիմանանք:


Բայց, վերադառնալով ռուսական մեդիատիրույթում գերիշխող տրամադրություններին, թե իբր Հայաստանում հակառուսականություն ա ծաղկում, վերհիշենք ընդամենը 2 հանգամանք:

Հեղափոխությունից հենց հետո ՄԱԿ-ի վեհաժողովում Հայաստանը նորից դեմ քվեարկեց Ղրիմի հարցով ընդդեմ ՌԴ-ին կիրառվող սանկցիաների ու Սիրիա ուղարկվելիք ՌԴ խաղաղապահ զորամիավորումների կազմում ՀՀ-ն էլ իր սակրավորներին ու բուժաշխատողներին ուղարկեց:
Էս վերջինն ընդգծված պրոռուսական քայլ էր ու երևի հենց միտված էր դա ՌԴ-ին ապացուցելու:
Ընդ որում՝ հենց դրա արդյունքում ՀՀ-ն ահագին տուժեց ԱՄՆ-ի հետ դիվանագիտական կապերի ամրապնդման հարցում ու վայթե հենց դրա համար Թրամփը մինչև վերջ էլ չհամաձայնվեց Նիկոլի հետ հանդիպել՝ չնայած, որ Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանը ահագին շատ վիզ դրեց:

Վերջում էլ՝ Նիկոլը գնաց, ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ կարգի չինովնիկների հետ ու ստեղ-ընդեղ հայ համայնքի հետ հանդիպեց, հետ եկավ:

----------


## Universe

Սա էլ կ ստածի նոր տեսա, գրառումս նախորդ անելուց հետո
https://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news...EMHxbOfIeHYiAI







> ՈՒ, ընդհանրապես, Կուտոյանի ինքնասպանությունը, Կադիրովի բռատին գործից հանելը, նրանից հետո նշանակվողների հաճախակիությունը շատ հարցեր են առաջացնում, որոնց պատասխանը երևի մինչև վերջ էլ հասարակ մահկանացուներս չիմանանք:


Ես քո ցավտ էն տանեմ: Ես էլ եմ ասում, մեր իմացածը, մեր մտածածը շատ քիչա ախր, հազար հարց կա որ էնդեղ իրար մեջ պետքա ճիշտ ձևով լուծվեր ոչ թե սուվերեն կառույց ձևանալու էյֆորիայի մեջ ընկնել




> Բայց, վերադառնալով ռուսական մեդիատիրույթում գերիշխող տրամադրություններին, թե իբր Հայաստանում հակառուսականություն ա ծաղկում, վերհիշենք ընդամենը 2 հանգամանք:
> 
> Հեղափոխությունից հենց հետո ՄԱԿ-ի վեհաժողովում Հայաստանը նորից դեմ քվեարկեց Ղրիմի հարցով ընդդեմ ՌԴ-ին կիրառվող սանկցիաների ու Սիրիա ուղարկվելիք ՌԴ խաղաղապահ զորամիավորումների կազմում ՀՀ-ն էլ իր սակրավորներին ու բուժաշխատողներին ուղարկեց:
> Էս վերջինն ընդգծված պրոռուսական քայլ էր ու երևի հենց միտված էր դա ՌԴ-ին ապացուցելու:


Բայց դա էլ չանե՞ր: Կամ դրանով մեծ ծառայությո՞ւն մատուցեց իրա դաշնակցին: Էտ եմ ասում էլի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, որ հաճոյախոսումա ընդամենը; 

Իսկ մեդիադաշտի պահով, պատերազմի օրերին նույնիսկ Մոսկվա սիթիյի Իմպերիա բաշնյայի, որը ոչ քաղաքականայլ բիզնես թերթա, դրա մեջ էին ԼՂ ի հարցի մասին գրել ու հայանպաստ ձևով շարադրել իրավիճակը:Էլ չեմ ասում մետրոյի վագոնների մեջի էկրաններին, ամբողջ օրվա լրահոսն ու եթերները էտ թեմայով էին ողողված: 
*մարդկանց մոտ թեմայի շուրջ կարծիք կազմելու համար ահավոր մեծ ալիք էր գնում*... օրինակ լենտա.ռու ի կամ վեստի.ռու ի թեմաները/վերնագրերը ամբողջությամբ արտաքին աշխարհի համար էր, բայց ներսում մթնոլորտն այլ էր...
Դրսում ադրբեջանցին ո՞վա որ հային թարս նայի, թարս խոսա...  Էտ բառանների բերանը լեզու ինչքան էլ դնեն դրսում դժվար իրանք առիթավորվեն, ԲԱՅՑ, մի հատ որ ուշադիր հետևենք ֆբ ում արվող տառգետինգով գովազդին, կտեսնենք, որ իրանք ահռելի գումարներ են ծախսում, օրինակ Հայերի մասնակցությամբ տեռռորը  մետրոյում  պատոմթւյունը տարածելու համար, փորձում են ինչ որ կերպ ազդել արտաքինից ռդ ում  ազգերի masin պատկերացումների վրա, իսկ մեզ մոտ դրած ֆոյքեր են աշխատացնում իրանց ժողովրդի դեմ, փոխանակ նույն ռեսուրսը օգտագործեն դրսի վրա: Հաստատ եմ ասում, կոնկրետ էս սեգմենտում չի արվել ոչինչ, ուղղակի ոչինչ չի արվել: 

 իսկ նույն ԱՄՆ ում մեր բոլորի ընկերները, հարազատները հավաքվել ցույցեր էին անում որ գոնե այ ախպեր սիէնէնով մի բան ցույց տվեք, ասեք, խոսեք էտ մասին չնայած էնտեղի մեդիամագնատը հայա...


Ու զարմանում եմ, որ մարդիկ մեկել բռնում Շանթի վիդեոն են տարածում անունը դնելով մտավորական: *Не плюй в колодец, пригодится воды напиться
*




> Վերջում էլ՝ Նիկոլը գնաց, ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ կարգի չինովնիկների հետ ու ստեղ-ընդեղ հայ համայնքի հետ հանդիպեց, հետ եկավ:


Մոսկվա որ եկավ իրեն կարճ ասած հետ ուղարկեցին

Իսկ քո կարծիքով Նիկոլը այլ միսսիայով, բացի ԼՂ ի հարցի լուծման բանաձևը հանրությանը բացատրելը ու ի կատար ածելը պետքա բերվե՞ր. իմ կարծիքով՝ չէ:  Մի հատ պոպուտնը անցնող փամփուշտն ուզենար կկանխեր հեղափոխությունը իմխո.

p.s.
Մի դեպք պատմեմ, պատերազմի օրերին Գիբդդ ի աշխատողը  Անդրոպովի վրա փաստաթղթերս ստուգեց, հետ վերաձարձնելուց մեկել հարցրեց. «Ну что, замочили этих наконец?». 
Ռուս ազգի մեջ արդեն դաստիարակվել էր փոքրիշատե սոյուզնիկ ու ոչ սոյուզնիկ հասկացողությունը, իրանք աշխատել են լուրջ դրա վրա, իսկ ՀՀ ում դեռ պետական մակարդակով չեն կողմնորոշվում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> p.s.
> Մի դեպք պատմեմ, պատերազմի օրերին Գիբդդ ի աշխատողը  Անդրոպովի վրա փաստաթղթերս ստուգեց, հետ վերաձարձնելուց մեկել հարցրեց. «Ну что, замочили этих наконец?». 
> Ռուս ազգի մեջ արդեն դաստիարակվել էր փոքրիշատե սոյուզնիկ ու ոչ սոյուզնիկ հասկացողությունը, իրանք աշխատել են լուրջ դրա վրա, իսկ ՀՀ ում դեռ պետական մակարդակով չեն կողմնորոշվում:


Եվրոպաներում շատ եմ ռուսների հետ շփվել, բայց հենց ՌԴ-ում բնակվողների հետ մի քանի տարի առաջ էի ինտենսիվ շփման մեջ:

Մի հատ ստրատեգիա խաղի ափփ կար, որ ամիսներով խաղում էիր:
Տնտեսություն ու բանակ էիր զարգացնում, պատերազմներ ու բանակցություններ վարում և այլն:
Տենց մի հատ ռուսական կլանի անդամ էի դառել ու, գլուխ գովալ չլնի, միառժամանակ հետո էլ ինձ էդ իրանց կլանի լիդեր ընտրեցին: Բայց էդ ուրիշ պատմություն ա:

ՈՒրեմն էդ վախտերը կակ-ռազ Ղրիմի բազարն էր գնում ու էդ կլանի ընդհանուր չաթում, սաղ 100 անդամներով, ամբողջ օրը էդ հարցն էին թեժ քննարկում:
Ես էլ, ձեռի հետ, Արցախի ու Ղրիմի հետ զուգահեռներ էի տանում ու մեր դիրքորոշումն ահագին ռեկլամ անում:

Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել.
ընդեղ ընենց զապուշըննի վիճակ էր, որ մարդիկ կային՝ դաժը կուրսի չէին, թե հայերը քրիստոնյա են..

Հիմա չգիտեմ ոնց ա, բայց հա՝ 100% բոլոր ժամանակներում մենք բեսամբ կաղացել ենք մարքեթինգից ու մեզ բարենպաստ լույսի ներքո մատուցելուց:
Եթե էլ ինչ-որ բաներ անհատական մակարդակի վրա փորձել են արվել, ապա պետական մակարդակում հաստատ բավարար ուշադրություն էս հարցին չի դարձվել և ոչ մի ժամանակներում...

----------


## Universe

> Մի հատ ստրատեգիա խաղի ափփ կար, որ ամիսներով խաղում էիր:
> Տնտեսություն ու բանակ էիր զարգացնում, պատերազմներ ու բանակցություններ վարում և այլն:
> Տենց մի հատ ռուսական կլանի անդամ էի դառել ու, գլուխ գովալ չլնի, միառժամանակ հետո էլ ինձ էդ իրանց կլանի լիդեր ընտրեցին: Բայց էդ ուրիշ պատմություն ա:


Հո ինչ որ the forge of empire չէ՞ր անունը էտ խաղի)





> Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել.
> ընդեղ ընենց զապուշըննի վիճակ էր, որ մարդիկ կային՝ դաժը կուրսի չէին, թե հայերը քրիստոնյա են..


Լրիվ նույն բանին ես եմ եևրոպայում հանդիպել, ասեմ ավելին, չգիտեին, որ Հայաստան անունով երկիր կա, մի անգամ էլ մեկը Ավստրիայում ասեց «հա՜, տեղը բերեցի, էրմենիստան - former soviet union...» ինքը նեմեց էր.

Նման բաները ՇԱՏ հազվադեպ կարան լինեն, էստեղ նույնիսկ Հայոց պատմության դասեր են լինում բոլոր դպրոցներում ռուսական, Կրեմլի կողքը հայոց պատմության ու մշակույթի թանգարանը, էլ չեմ ասում իջնում ես խանութ հարևաններից բռնած մինչև խանութի մենեջեր հայերեն են հետդ խոսում.

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հո ինչ որ the forge of empire չէ՞ր անունը էտ խաղի)


Չէ՝ Game of War - Fire Age




> Լրիվ նույն բանին ես եմ եևրոպայում հանդիպել, ասեմ ավելին, չգիտեին, որ Հայաստան անունով երկիր կա, մի անգամ էլ մեկը Ավստրիայում ասեց «հա՜, տեղը բերեցի, էրմենիստան - former soviet union...» ինքը նեմեց էր.
> 
> Նման բաները ՇԱՏ հազվադեպ կարան լինեն, էստեղ նույնիսկ Հայոց պատմության դասեր են լինում բոլոր դպրոցներում ռուսական, Կրեմլի կողքը հայոց պատմության ու մշակույթի թանգարանը, էլ չեմ ասում իջնում ես խանութ հարևաններից բռնած մինչև խանութի մենեջեր հայերեն են հետդ խոսում.


Հա, ամենուր թերանում ենք:

----------


## Arjo

փաստորեն Նիկոլը հողերը հանձնեց,նախորոք պայմանավորվել էր Ալիեվի հետ՞,հաշվի առնելով որ սյունիքից ու սեվանից հողեր է տալիս թշնամուն

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ռուս ազգի մեջ արդեն դաստիարակվել էր փոքրիշատե սոյուզնիկ ու ոչ սոյուզնիկ հասկացողությունը, իրանք աշխատել են լուրջ դրա վրա, իսկ ՀՀ ում դեռ պետական մակարդակով չեն կողմնորոշվում:


Հարցումների արդյունքից դատելով, առանձնապես չի երևում, թե դաստիարակվել է։




> Москва. 20 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Больше половины граждан РФ (59%) придерживаются мнения, что Москва не должна отдавать предпочтение ни одной из противоборствующих сторон обострившегося конфликта в Нагорном Карабахе. Об этом свидетельствуют данные опроса Фонда "Общественное мнение", опубликованные во вторник.


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/732304

----------


## Varzor

> Ապ, նիկոլների կողմից քարոզված ստանդարտ կլիշեներով մի մտածի։
> 
> Համ էլ Քոչի վախտով պետական պարտքը ամենացածրերից մեկն ա եղել


 :Lol2: 
Վադեմ։

Փաստորեն էս կլիշեյով եմ մտածում, իսկ դու ո՞չ։ Ու գոնե պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե ում ես էդ խորհուրդը տալիս  :Smile: 
*Արտաքին* պարտքի չափը իմ, քո, Նիկոլի կամ Քոչի մտածելով չէ՝ բարաթով, միջազգային մակարդակով ֆիքսված թիվ է, ոչ թե նկարված վիճակագրություն։
Եթե չես ալարի, աչքի պոչով դիտիր։
Խոսքս ոչ թե արտաքին պարտքի չափի մասին էր, այլ դրա աճի տեմպերի։
Ամենացածրը եղել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կառավարման տարիներին։ Քոչի պիցայակերները ամենուր թմբկահարում են, թե 10 տարում 10 անգամ բյուջեն ավելացրել են։ Համապատասխան կարգով էլ աճել է արտաքին պարտքը։ 
Ամենաբարձրը, բնականաբար Սերժի կառավարման ժամանակ է եղել։
Իսկ զուտ մեծությամբ՝ հիմա է, ու դեռ աճելու է։

Հ․Գ․
Ես չեմ հասկանում, հիմա դու ու՞մ կողմից ես  :Wink:

----------


## Universe

> Հարցումների արդյունքից դատելով, առանձնապես չի երևում, թե դաստիարակվել է։
> 
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/732304


էէէէէէ .... Ցավտ տանեմ, մեծ մարդ ես, ինչ հիշում եմ դու էն նիկոլի թվերից ակումբում կաս, բա էտ նկարչությանը դու հավատում ե՞ս: 
Վեստիով էլ գրելեն, որ  99.99999 տոկոսը Պուտինին կողմա քննարկել. Է, հետո՞… հո չէին գրի հրապարակային սաղ հայերին կամ ազերիներին են բալետ անում, սա բազմազգ պետությունա, բալանս կա բան կա

----------

Varzor (17.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> @Varzor  ջան, ոնց որ պոստերիցդ մեկում դավաճանության մասին էիր գրել, հղում անելով երդման արարողությանը, տեքստին, ընդեղ ԽՍՀՄ և այլն... Եղբայր,  հիմա ախր էտ երդման տեքստն էլ, տեքստի գրողն էլ, տեքստի սև թանաքի արտադրողի բանկային պատոմթյունն էլ, հարցը բարոյական և տևական ժամանակ դավաճանության մասինա, էտ օրենքի պահը դատարան կա, դատավոր ու դատախազ, ժամանակը կգա՝ կապացուցեն կամ չէ: Էտ մարդը ինչ եկելա, յա ինքնա դավաճանում, յա ուրիշներինա դավաճան հանում, ինկոմպետենտ անձնավորությունա: Ինքն իրան ուղղորդողներին խոսքի հեչ էլ չի դավաճանել: 
> Կարողա որոշ գրառումներ բաց եմ թողել, *ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել միտքը*, ամեն դեպքում էսօր շատերը էտ եզրույթը օգտագործում են, բայց չեն ջոգում իրանք ո՞ր դավաճանության կամ ո՞ւմ դավաճանելու մասինա խոսում:
> ...


 :Smile:  Ընդգծել եմ։
Իրականում գրառումս սարկազմային էր։ Կարճ ասած ի նկատի ունեի, որ սովետին անկեղծ երդում տված մարդիկ միչև հիմա էլ հավատարիմ են իրենց երդմանը՝ ծառայում են ԽՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդ ՌԴ-ի շահերը սպասարկելուն։ Դե "չար լեզուներն" էլ ասում են, որ ՊԱԿ-ի կողմից ներդրված կամ ներգրավված գործակալներ են։

Այո, դավաճանությունները տարբեր են, բայց դրանցից ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են, որ քրեական օրենսգրքում նկարագրված են։
Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ մեկի դավաճանությունն էլ դատարանում ապացուցված չէ (միգուցե դե՞ռ․․․, չէէէ, չեն էլ ապացուցի)։

----------

Universe (18.12.2020)

----------


## Universe

> Ընդգծել եմ։
> Իրականում գրառումս սարկազմային էր։ Կարճ ասած ի նկատի ունեի, որ սովետին անկեղծ երդում տված մարդիկ միչև հիմա էլ հավատարիմ են իրենց երդմանը՝ ծառայում են ԽՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդ ՌԴ-ի շահերը սպասարկելուն։ Դե "չար լեզուներն" էլ ասում են, որ ՊԱԿ-ի կողմից ներդրված կամ ներգրավված գործակալներ են։
> ։


 :Smile:  



> Այո, դավաճանությունները տարբեր են, բայց դրանցից ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են, որ քրեական օրենսգրքում նկարագրված են։
> Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ մեկի դավաճանությունն էլ դատարանում ապացուցված չէ (միգուցե դե՞ռ․․․, չէէէ, չեն էլ ապացուցի)


Եթե ամբոխը գալիսա գոռալով. «Նիկոլ դավաճան» ու պատահական չեն պատահում կյանքում ամբոխին գաղափարի կամ նպատակի շուրջ համախմբելու լոզունգները, համոզմունք ունեմ, որ վաղը էտ եզրույթը նպատակաուղղված  պետքա ֆիքսվի օրենքով, արդարացնելու համար ամբոխի գոռոցի բարձրությունից առաջացած բազմահազար կոկորդների ջղաձգումները: Դե հիմա ժամանակը ցույց կտա: 
Վաղն էլ գալու են ասեն «ինձ խի՞ պաշտոն չեք տալիս, ես ավելի ուժեղ էի պլակատը բռնել ու ավելի բարձր ամպլիտուդայով էի գոռում «դավաճան» բառը»:

----------

Varzor (18.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Վադեմ։
> 
> Փաստորեն էս կլիշեյով եմ մտածում, իսկ դու ո՞չ։ Ու գոնե պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թե ում ես էդ խորհուրդը տալիս 
> *...Քոչի պիցայակերները ամենուր թմբկահարում են...*


Հա, մտածում ես: Բոլդ արածը տեղով կլիշե ա :LOL: 





> *Արտաքին* պարտքի չափը իմ, քո, Նիկոլի կամ Քոչի մտածելով չէ՝ բարաթով, միջազգային մակարդակով ֆիքսված թիվ է, ոչ թե նկարված վիճակագրություն։
> Եթե չես ալարի, աչքի պոչով դիտիր։
> Խոսքս ոչ թե արտաքին պարտքի չափի մասին էր, այլ դրա աճի տեմպերի։
> Ամենացածրը եղել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կառավարման տարիներին։ Քոչի պիցայակերները ամենուր թմբկահարում են, թե 10 տարում 10 անգամ բյուջեն ավելացրել են։ Համապատասխան կարգով էլ աճել է արտաքին պարտքը։ 
> Ամենաբարձրը, բնականաբար Սերժի կառավարման ժամանակ է եղել։


Մտածում էիր չեմ նայի կամ չգիտեմ?  :LOL: 

Pet partq.jpg

Նկարում ֆիննախի սայտից քաշած գրաֆիկ ա։ Կարմիր գիծը պետական պարտք/ՀՆԱ ցուցանիշն ա։ Եթե հավես ունես, խորացի։





> Ես չեմ հասկանում, հիմա դու ու՞մ կողմից ես


Բարդ հարց ես տալիս։ Էս պահին կողմնակից եմ Քոչո ձյայի հետ գալուն։ Խի, որովհետեւ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ մենակ ինքը կարա նիկոլի սարքած բարդակը կարգավորի, ուժեղ ձեռք ունեցող ուրիշ ավելի լավ կառավարիչ էս պահին չեմ տեսնում։ Բայց եթե ավելի հեռուն նայենք, կուզեի, որ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը լիներ վարչապետ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա էլ կ ստածի նոր տեսա, գրառումս նախորդ անելուց հետո
> https://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news...EMHxbOfIeHYiAI


Մարուքյանն ու Մհեր Գրիգորյանն էլ են Մոսկվայում:

Այ սենց՝ համ Արցախը տվեցին, համ էլ՝ կիսագուբեռնիա դառան:

ՈՒռա, տավարիշչի..

----------


## Lion

Մարդն ուղղակի չի հարգում իր լսարանին - 

1. *Պատերազմը մեզ համար անակնկալ (չ)էր*,
2. *Ես պատերազմ (չ)եմ ղեկավարել*,
3. ...

----------


## Արէա

Հայաստանի լրատվական դաշտն ու սոցիալական ցանցերը այսօր մի գրամ չեն ներկայացնում իրականությունը։

Լրիվ զուգահեռ աշխարհներ են։

Քանի օր է բոլոր լրատվականները ահազանգում են ինչ-որ վարչական ճնշումների մասին, որ մարդկանց ստիպում են գնալ երթի, բայց մեծ մասը հրաժարվում են և այլն։

Երեկ երեկոյից սկսած ֆեյսբուքյան հիմնական կարծիք ձևավորողները, ֆեյքերի հսկայական աջակցությամբ, հորդորում էին լրագրողներին այսօրվա երթի բոլոր մասնակիցներին (ժեխին) հատ առ հատ լուսանկարել, որպեսզի պատմության մեջ մնան դավաճանների դեմքերը։

Էն աստիճանի էր հասել էս ամեն ինչը, որ անգամ ես հավատացել էի, որ այսօրվա երթին մի քանի հարյուր հոգուց ավել չէին մասնակցելու, ու որոշել էի անպայման գնալ (կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ)՝ գոնե ինչ-որ կերպ էս կեղծիքի դեմ պայքարելու համար, որ գոնե ինչ-որ քանակի մարդ լիներ երթին։

Ցավոք չհասցրեցի հասնել հրապարակ՝ մնացի խցանման մեջ Իսակովի վրա, երթը իմ կողքով էր անցնում ու ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի մեր լրատվական դաշտի ամբողջությամբ կեղծ լինելու մեջ։
Երթի սկիզբը երևի արդեն Եռաբլուր էր հասել, վերջը դեռ Հաղթանակի կամուրջի վրա էր։ Երևի 40 րոպե անդադար մարդիկ անցնում էին կողքովս։ Հեղափոխության օրերին չկար էս քանակի բազմություն, ինչքան էսօր էր։

(Մետրոպոլ հյուրանոցի մոտից մինչև ավտոկայան, ամեն հարյուր մետրի վրա մի քսան հոգանոց սևազգեստ «լավ ախպերների» խմբեր էին կանգնած, ակնհայտ լարվածություն ստեղծելու առաջադրանքվ, որոնք սակայն շատ արագ ցրվում էին մարդկանց քանակը տեսնելով։)

Եկա տուն, հիմա լրատվականների նյութերն եմ նայում։ Եթե էսօր ականատես չլինեի մարդկանց բազմությանը, վերջում միացած չլինեի ու Եռաբլուր բարձրացած չլինեի, կմտածեի Նիկոլը ոստիկաններով շրջափակված, իր մի քանի հարյուր վարձու աջակիցներով գնացել է Եռաբլուր, որտեղ ժողովուրդը (!) չէր թողնում նրան ներս մտնել, բայց ոստիկանական հրոսակախմբերը հարձակվեցին ժողովրդի վրա, բացեցին ճանապարհը, ու Նիկոլն իր աջակիցների հետ մտավ, հրահրեց բախումներ ու սկսեց պղծել զոհվածների հիշատակը։

Սա աննկարագրելի աղետ է, երբ ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում երկրում։ Երբ ավելի կարևոր է դառնում մի կոնկրետ վայրում, մի խումբ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, կոնկրետ շահերից բխող արարքները, քան ընդհանուր տրամադրություններն ու իրավիճակը լուսաբանելը։

Լրատվականների այսօրվա նյութերից կարելի ա կարծել թե Եռաբլուրում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ էր հասունանում։ Այնինչ մի հիսուն հոգի մարդ «Նիկոլ դավաճան» էր գոռում, մի էդքան մարդ ի պատասխան՝ «Նիկոլ վարչապետ», իսկ մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ լուռ, գլխահակ անցնում էին շիրիմների կողքով ու նույքան լուռ ու ատամները սեղմած հետ էին վերադառնում։

----------

Freeman (19.12.2020), John (03.01.2021), Sky (20.12.2020), Աթեիստ (20.12.2020), Գաղթական (19.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (20.12.2020), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (19.12.2020), Ուլուանա (19.12.2020), Վիշապ (20.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր ժողովուրդն իր հիմնական մասով էնքանն աննասունա, որ 

- Արցախը կորցրած,
- մոտ 4.000 զոհ և մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր տված,
- մոտ 4 միլիարդի տեխնիկա կորցրած,
- երկիրը քայքայած,
- ներհասարակական թշնամութունը ծայրահեղության հասցրած,
- իր ապաշնորհ կառավարումն ապացուցած
- և այլ կեղտեր կերած

մեկին չի համարո՞ւմ ապազգային դավաճան:

----------

Overdose (21.12.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2020)

----------


## Արէա

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր ժողովուրդն իր հիմնական մասով էնքանն աննասունա, որ Արցախը կորցնող մեկին չի համարո՞ւմ ապազգային դավաճան:


Լիոն ջան, ուզում եմ ասել, որ լրատվական դաշտը իրականությունը ներկայացնելու փոխարեն լծված է կոնկրետ մշակված սցենար զարգացնելով։

Իսկ հարցիդ վերաբերյալ՝ ես էսօր տեսել եմ մոտ 3կմ երկարությամբ ու 10մ լայնությամբ բազմություն, ովքեր լուռ ու գլխահակ, առանց կոչերի ու ծափերի գնում էին Եռաբլուր։
Կարծում եմ ճիշտ կանես էդքան մարդուն անասուն անվանելու փոխարեն մտածել Արցախը կորցնող մեկին ճիշտ իդենտիֆիկացնելու մասին։

----------

Varzor (20.12.2020), Աթեիստ (20.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (20.12.2020), Վիշապ (20.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ եմ իդենտիֆիկացրել, ապեր, Արցախը կորցրել է Նիկոլ Վովայի Փաշինյանը, որն ինքը և իր ընտանիքը հավերժ մնացին դավաճանի խարանի տակ:

Մնացածի պահով՝ ես այդ մարդկանց աննասուն չասացի, կոնկրետ ոչ մեկին, ես քեզ հարց տվեցի:

----------


## Lion

Եվ ի դեպ, և ծափեր, և «Նիկոլ վարչապետ» կոչեր այսօր եղան, նայել եմ եթերները միանգամից մի քանի ալիքով, քանի որ ոմանց համար իրականում սա ոչ թե սգո երթ էր, այլ փիառվելու, իրենց իշխանությունը հաստատելու միջոցառում, դե իսկ ոմանք էլ այնքան աննասուն էին, որ սգո երթ կոչվածին հենց այդ նպատակով էին եկել՝ ցույց տանք, որ մեր վարչապետի հետ ենք լոզուգնով - ժեխ, պողոս, զոմբի, ցավոք այլ բառեր չունեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր ժողովուրդն իր հիմնական մասով էնքանն աննասունա, որ 
> 
> - Արցախը կորցրած,
> - մոտ 4.000 զոհ և մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր տված,
> - մոտ 4 միլիարդի տեխնիկա կորցրած,
> - երկիրը քայքայած,
> - ներհասարակական թշնամութունը ծայրահեղության հասցրած,
> - իր ապաշնորհ կառավարումն ապացուցած
> - և այլ կեղտեր կերած
> ...


Առաջարկում եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ միացնել ուղեղն ու հարցականի տակ դնել սեփական համոզմունքները, մի քիչ հակառակ կողմից, տարբեր ուղղություններից ու հեռավորություններից նայել։ Ընդհանուր` առողջարար է, բոլոր մարդկանցս չի խանգարի, բայց կողմնակի էֆեկտներ էլ կան`կարող է ինքնագնահատականը իջնել, դրա համար էլ առաջարկում եմ, չեմ պնդում։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Լավ առաջարկ է՝ գնա այդ ուղղությամբ և կտեսնես, որ ճիշտ եմ ասում:

----------

Overdose (21.12.2020), Varzor (20.12.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

@Lion դու հիմա լուրջ կարծու՞մ ես, որ էս երկրում մի դավաճան կա, ու էդ մարդը Նիկո՞լն ա։

----------

Varzor (20.12.2020), Աթեիստ (20.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր ժողովուրդն իր հիմնական մասով էնքանն աննասունա, որ 
> 
> - Արցախը կորցրած,
> - մոտ 4.000 զոհ և մոտ 10.000 վիրավոր տված,
> - մոտ 4 միլիարդի տեխնիկա կորցրած,
> - երկիրը քայքայած,
> - ներհասարակական թշնամութունը ծայրահեղության հասցրած,
> - իր ապաշնորհ կառավարումն ապացուցած
> - և այլ կեղտեր կերած
> ...


Ֆեյսբուքից դատելով Էսքան շատ մարդ կա, որ էնքան անասուն ա, որ երկրի հսկայական մասին անվանում ա անասուն ու ժեխ, ու հետո Նիկոլին մեղադրում «ներհասարակական թշնամութուն» սերմանելու մե՞ջ ������

Մեկը ես Նիկոլին չեմ համարում երկրի ու ազգի դավաճան (ի տարբերություն Քոչի ու արդեն նաև Սերժի), ու եթե ինչ որ մեկը պտի ինձ դրա համար անասուն համարի, էն ինչ ես իրան համարում եմ, Ակումբում իհարկե չեմ գրի  :Wink: 

Հաշվի առնելով, թե Լիոնն ինչքան ժամանակ ա աշխատում օրինախախտներին արդարացնելու ուղղությամբ (իբր երկրին օգնելու համար), սպասելի էր, որ բանակն ու ժողովրդին էս օրվան հասցնողներին երբեք դավաճան չանվանած մարդը Նիկոլին դավաճան չհամարողներին անվանի անասուն։

Նիկոլը մի հարցում ա դավաճան։ Ինքը դավաճանեց հեղափոխական արժեքներին, բայց երբեք երկրին։

Էրեկ էս վիդեոն աչքովս ընկավ։





Ու իհարկե չէի կարա չհիշեի սա։

----------

Sky (20.12.2020), Արէա (20.12.2020), Բարեկամ (21.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (20.12.2020), Ուլուանա (20.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, մտածում ես: *Բոլդ արածը տեղով կլիշե ա*


Տես բոլդ արածը։ "Կլիշե" բառի իմաստը մի հատ վերընթերցիր։



> Մտածում էիր չեմ նայի կամ չգիտեմ? 
> Կցորդ 56197
> Նկարում ֆիննախի սայտից քաշած գրաֆիկ ա։ Կարմիր գիծը պետական պարտք/ՀՆԱ ցուցանիշն ա։ Եթե հավես ունես, խորացի։


Ինձ նկարը պետք չի, հղումը կտա՞ս։ ֆիննախի կայքում 2010-ից ցածր տվյալներով փաստաթղթեր ինչ-որ չգտա։
Համ էլ, որ նայել ես ու՞մ է պետք, եթե չես հասկացել։
Ընդունենք, որ դրածդ նկարը համապատասխանում է իսկությանը։
2009թ․ պետական պարքտը չի ձևավորվել 2009թ-ին, այլ նախրդ տարի ձևավորված պարտքն է։ Ըստ այդմ նախորդ տարվա համեմատ կրկնակի աճել է՝ աճի տեմպը 100%: Իսկ պետական պարտք և ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցությունը աճել է մոտ 2,5 անգամ։

Բայց քեզ մի գաղտնիք բացեմ․ մեծ պետական պարտք ունենալ, դեռ չի նշանակում ունենալ վատ տնտեսություն։

Նաև այդպես էլ չկարողացար (չցանկացար) տարբերել "պետական և արտաքին պարտք" հասկացությունները։ Մի հատ նորից նայիր




> Բարդ հարց ես տալիս։ Էս պահին կողմնակից եմ Քոչո ձյայի հետ գալուն։ Խի, որովհետեւ ոնց քցում բռնում եմ մենակ ինքը կարա նիկոլի սարքած բարդակը կարգավորի, ուժեղ ձեռք ունեցող ուրիշ ավելի լավ կառավարիչ էս պահին չեմ տեսնում։ Բայց եթե ավելի հեռուն նայենք, կուզեի, որ Վիգեն Սարգսյանը լիներ վարչապետ։


Պարզ է, no comment:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.12.2020)

----------


## Overdose

> Մարդն ուղղակի չի հարգում իր լսարանին - 
> 
> 1. *Պատերազմը մեզ համար անակնկալ (չ)էր*,
> 2. *Ես պատերազմ (չ)եմ ղեկավարել*,
> 3. ...


Ուզում ես ասեմ 3-րդը ինչ կլինի?

3. Ես ոչ մի կապիտուլյացիա չեմ ստորագրել

----------


## Overdose

> Ինձ նկարը պետք չի, հղումը կտա՞ս։ ֆիննախի կայքում 2010-ից ցածր տվյալներով փաստաթղթեր ինչ-որ չգտա։
> Համ էլ, որ նայել ես ու՞մ է պետք, եթե չես հասկացել։
> Ընդունենք, որ դրածդ նկարը համապատասխանում է իսկությանը։
> 2009թ․ պետական պարքտը չի ձևավորվել 2009թ-ին, այլ նախրդ տարի ձևավորված պարտքն է։ Ըստ այդմ նախորդ տարվա համեմատ կրկնակի աճել է՝ աճի տեմպը 100%: Իսկ պետական պարտք և ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցությունը աճել է մոտ 2,5 անգամ։
> 
> Բայց քեզ մի գաղտնիք բացեմ․ մեծ պետական պարտք ունենալ, դեռ չի նշանակում ունենալ վատ տնտեսություն։
> 
> Նաև այդպես էլ չկարողացար (չցանկացար) տարբերել "պետական և արտաքին պարտք" հասկացությունները։ Մի հատ նորից նայիր
> 
> ...


Էդքան գրելու փոխարեն կարաիր ուղղակի գրեիր՝ "Օվերդոզ ջան, էդ պետական պարտքի մասին բան էր, գրեցի էլի, մտածեցի կամ տեղյակ չես, կամ էլ չես նայի, կանցնի կգնա էլի"։

Դու պնդում էիր, որ Քոչի վախտով պետպարտքը աճել ա, ես էլ քեզ գրաֆիկով ապացուցեցի, որ սխալվում ես։ Էս էլ լինկը
Փաստի դեմ խի ես գնում, ավելի հեշտ չի սխալը ընդունել?




> Պարզ է, no comment:


Հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես քոչոպիցակեր եմ, ինչ անեմ․․․




> Համ էլ, որ նայել ես ու՞մ է պետք, եթե չես հասկացել։
> 
> Նաև այդպես էլ չկարողացար (չցանկացար) տարբերել "պետական և արտաքին պարտք" հասկացությունները։


Մի բզբզա, թե չէ կխորանամ  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

> ․․․ իսկ մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ լուռ, գլխահակ անցնում էին շիրիմների կողքով ու նույքան լուռ ու ատամները սեղմած հետ էին վերադառնում։


Մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ գնում էր, մի էդքան էլ հետ էր գալիս։ Ստացվում ա գումարային մի կես միլիոն մարդու մասին ա խոսքը։

Ես քո աչքաչափին նախանձում եմ, իրոք․․․

Ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր գրել մի քանի միլիոն մարդ։ Տենց ավելի ազդեցիկ կհնչեր։

----------


## Overdose

> Մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ գնում էր, մի էդքան էլ հետ էր գալիս։ Ստացվում ա գումարային մի կես միլիոն մարդու մասին ա խոսքը։
> 
> Ես քո աչքաչափին նախանձում եմ, իրոք․․․
> 
> Ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր գրել մի քանի միլիոն մարդ։ Տենց ավելի ազդեցիկ կհնչեր։


 @Արէա Բայց ոնց որ ես քո ասածը սխալ եմ հասկացել։ 

Ես կարծեցի, թե նույնքան բառը վերաբերվում է մարդկանց քանակին։ Բայց ավելի շուտ ցանկացել ես շեշտել մարդկանց լռությունը։ Եթե էդպես է, ընդունում եմ սխալս, ներողություն։

----------

Արէա (21.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Էդքան գրելու փոխարեն կարաիր ուղղակի գրեիր՝ "Օվերդոզ ջան, էդ պետական պարտքի մասին բան էր, գրեցի էլի, մտածեցի կամ տեղյակ չես, կամ էլ չես նայի, կանցնի կգնա էլի"։
> 
> *Դու պնդում էիր, որ Քոչի վախտով պետպարտքը աճել ա, ես էլ քեզ գրաֆիկով ապացուցեցի, որ սխալվում ես։* Էս էլ լինկը
> Փաստի դեմ խի ես գնում, ավելի հեշտ չի սխալը ընդունել?


Խնդրում եմ հստակ հղում դնել, թե ես որտեղ եմ պնդել ընդհանուր *պետական* պարտքի աճի մասին։ Ես պնդել եմ *արտաքին* պարտքի աճի մասին։
Այս երկու տերմինների մեջ տարբերություն չես տեսնու՞մ։
Հղումի համար շնորհակալեմ՝ ամբողջական ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում, սակայն 2000թ-ից սկսած։ Այ հենց մինչև 2000թ-ը, մասնավորապես մինչև 1998թ․ ինֆորմացիան արդեն տրածի հետ համեմատած կդնես, որը կապացուցի, որ Քոչի ժամանակ արտաքին պարտքը չի աճել, այլ նվազել է, էլ բան չեմ ասի՝ կասեմ սխալվել եմ։



> Հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես քոչոպիցակեր եմ, ինչ անեմ․․․


Անուշ



> Մի բզբզա, թե չէ կխորանամ


 :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion



----------


## Varzor

Լինո ձյա, էս մեջբերմանդ իմասը կլուսաբանե՞ս։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2020), Ուլուանա (23.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Քաղաքական գործչի կերպարի ամբողջացում՝ ադրբեջանցիների կարծիքը իր մասին: Մնացածը տրամաբանության հարց է, թեև կարող եմ փոքրիկ հուշում անել՝ այն, ինչ ուրախացնում է ադրբեջանցուն, հային ինչ պետք է անի՞:

----------


## Varzor

> Քաղաքական գործչի կերպարի ամբողջացում՝ ադրբեջանցիների կարծիքը իր մասին: Մնացածը տրամաբանության հարց է, թեև կարող եմ փոքրիկ հուշում անել՝ այն, ինչ ուրախացնում է ադրբեջանցուն, հային ինչ պետք է անի՞:


Լիոն ջան, տենց չի։ Քաղաքական գործչի կերպարը չի ամբողջանում հարևան երկրի անգրագետ ռուսերեն գրառումներ կատարող ինչ-որ հայվանների կարծիքներով։ Ինչպես նաև չի ամբողջանում հենց մեր երկրի հայվանների կարծիքներով՝ հայվանի կարծիքը որոշիչ է միայն քվեատուփի մեջ թղթիկ գցելու ժամանակ։
Ադրբեջանցին շատ նորմալ բաներից էլ կարող է ուրախանալ։ Հիմա ի՞նչ։ Պատերազմում հաղթել են, ուրախանում են։ 26 տարի մենք ենք իրենց հասցեին մեզ նույն կերպ պահել։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ որքան էլ Ալիևին ձեռ առանք, միևնույն է նա իր խնդիրները լուծեց։

Մի խոքսով՝ չարախնդող մարդուն բանի տեղ չեն դնում, առավել ևս լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում, բայց զգուշանալը չի խանգարի։

Հ․Գ․
Ապ, իսկ ինչու՞ չես դնում այստեղ Փաշինյանի վերաբերյալ հիացական գրառումները, որոնք կատարվել են հայերի կողմից։ Դա ամբողջական պատկերացմանը չի նպաստու՞մ։

----------

boooooooom (24.12.2020), Freeman (23.12.2020), Աթեիստ (23.12.2020), Ուլուանա (23.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, էդ գրառումներն էլ դու դիր: Ես Արցախ եմ կորցրել, սիրտ չունեմ ինչ որ մեկի մասին հիացական գրառումներ դնելու...

----------

Overdose (24.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, էդ գրառումներն էլ դու դիր: Ես Արցախ եմ կորցրել, սիրտ չունեմ ինչ որ մեկի մասին հիացական գրառումներ դնելու...


Ես որևէ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում թե մեկը և թե մյուսը այստեղ դնելու։
Արցախը միայն դու չես կորցրել։

Հ․Գ․
Ադրբեջանցիների հիացական ու ծաղրական գրառումներն էլ մի դիր՝ դրանով Նիգոլին ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը, բայց կոնկրետ իմ ներվերի վրա ահավոր բացասական է ազդում դրանք տարածելը։

----------

Arjo (10.01.2021), Universe (23.12.2020), Ներսես_AM (24.12.2020), Ուլուանա (23.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, թող ապրենք, էլի... ախպոր պես:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես որևէ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում թե մեկը և թե մյուսը այստեղ դնելու։
> Արցախը միայն դու չես կորցրել։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Ադրբեջանցիների հիացական ու ծաղրական գրառումներն էլ մի դիր՝ դրանով Նիգոլին ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը, բայց կոնկրետ իմ ներվերի վրա ահավոր բացասական է ազդում դրանք տարածելը։


Քանի կար հայ տաբեր անասունների գրառումներ էր բերում, հիմա անցավ ադրբեջանցիներին։
Իմ հասկանալով մոտեցումնը հետևյալն ա. «ես տառապում եմ, դուք էլ տառապեք»  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Էս էլ թող ստեղ մնա: Արա դե ուրիշա, էլի, ուրիշ...

----------

Varzor (29.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Մյուս ընտրություններին կերևա, սենսեյ...





> 2020-ի վերջի՞ն, մարգարե:





> Տեսնենք - ես 21-22 եմ ասել։


Վերջին հղումը *գրվել է* 05.11.2019, 20:32:

Ես տեսնում էի, զգում էի քաղաքական ապագան: Կլինի արտահերթ և այն կլինի 2021 թ-ին: Ասում էի...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վերջին հղումը *գրվել է* 05.11.2019, 20:32:
> 
> Ես տեսնում էի, զգում էի քաղաքական ապագան: Կլինի արտահերթ և այն կլինի 2021 թ-ին: Ասում էի...


Սպասում էի էս գրառմանդ ))
Զարմացա, որ ուշացավ..

----------

Varzor (29.12.2020)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ժամանակին՝ ես էլ էի սպասում, որ դնեմ այս գրառումը...

Մարգարեներին իրենց երկրներում ուշ են ճանաչում...

----------


## Universe

@Lion  ջան, որ խնդրեմ կստուգե՞ս, առաջիկա 1-2 տարում ՀՀ ԱԳՆ ում *Առաքել* անունով մարդ կա՞ բարձր պաշտոններում, Աբովյանիցա։ Կամ որ չլինի՝ *Դիմիտրի* էլստուգի էլի  եղբայր։

հգ
Կ ստածի, http://milhistory.listbb.ru/ ում հետաքիքիր թեմաներ կան։
Բաներ կան, որ օրինակ vardanank.org ում էլ էն առկա, բայց եթե ֆորումի ֆորմատը փոխվի իմ կարծիքով http://s04.flagcounter.com/today/yDyw/ էս թվերը տասնապատիկ, եթե ոչ հարյուրապատիկ կաճեն։

----------


## Lion

> @Lion  ջան, որ խնդրեմ կստուգե՞ս, առաջիկա 1-2 տարում ՀՀ ԱԳՆ ում *Առաքել* անունով մարդ կա՞ բարձր պաշտոններում, Աբովյանիցա։ Կամ որ չլինի՝ *Դիմիտրի* էլստուգի էլի  եղբայր։


Կամ շաաատ նուրբ հումոր էր, որ ես չըմբռնեցի, կամ ուղղակի չհասկացա...




> հգ
> Կ ստածի, http://milhistory.listbb.ru/ ում հետաքիքիր թեմաներ կան։
> Բաներ կան, որ օրինակ vardanank.org ում էլ էն առկա, բայց եթե ֆորումի ֆորմատը փոխվի իմ կարծիքով http://s04.flagcounter.com/today/yDyw/ էս թվերը տասնապատիկ, եթե ոչ հարյուրապատիկ կաճեն։


Ֆորումը ստանդարտ դվիժոկի վրա է, իսկ ինքս այն աստիճան գիտելիքներ չունեմ այդ ոլորտում, որ ֆորումի «շապկեն» հազիվ դրեցի: Ռեալ չէ որևէ բան փոխելը, թեև, եթե որևէ մասնագետ ռեալ առաջարկ անի, կարելի է քննարկել...

----------


## Lion

*Universe* ջան, հուշեցին, որ հումոր էր - Ցավոք մեր երկրին պատուհասած այս փորձանքների ֆոնին հումորիս ընկալման զգացումը կարծես թուլացել է...

Լավ չեմ...

----------

Universe (27.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, թող ապրենք, էլի... ախպոր պես:


Լիոն ջան, փաստորեն ես եմ, որ չեմ թողնում ապրե՞ս։  :Shok: 
Ասածս ընդամենը այն էր, որ առանց այդ էլ ահավոր շատ կեղտ ու աղբ կա մեր մեդիայում, թշնամունը էլ պետք չի ավելացնել։

----------

Arjo (10.01.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս էլ թող ստեղ մնա: Արա դե ուրիշա, էլի, ուրիշ...
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Հերթական անգամ ի ցույց է դնում իր անասունությունը։

----------


## Varzor

> Քանի կար հայ տաբեր անասունների գրառումներ էր բերում, հիմա անցավ ադրբեջանցիներին։
> Իմ հասկանալով մոտեցումնը հետևյալն ա. «ես տառապում եմ, դուք էլ տառապեք»


Ե՞վ։ Դու տառապու՞մ ես։
Ես որ ահավոր վատ վիճակում եմ, բայց դա ֆորումի գրառումների հետ կապ չունի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Նիկոլը հայոց պատմության մեջ կմտնի կամ որպես տգետ ղեկավար, կամ դավաճան, կամ էլ սրիկա ու ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ ինքը մտածումա, որ կարա էդ փոխի։

----------

Arjo (10.01.2021), Chuk (10.01.2021), Freeman (10.01.2021), laro (10.01.2021), Varzor (11.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (12.01.2021)

----------


## Arjo

> Նիկոլը հայոց պատմության մեջ կմտնի կամ որպես տգետ ղեկավար, կամ դավաճան, կամ էլ սրիկա ու ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ ինքը մտածումա, որ կարա էդ փոխի։


Մեր համար Նիկոլ գոյություն չունի այլևս, պետք է երկիրը փրկել այս վիճակից։

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը հայոց պատմության մեջ կմտնի կամ որպես տգետ ղեկավար, կամ դավաճան, կամ էլ սրիկա ու ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ ինքը մտածումա, որ կարա էդ փոխի։


Կարծում եմ, որ արկածախնդիր ու տգետ:

Չեմ կարծում, որ պատմության քննությունը կապացուցի իր դավաճան ու սրիկա լինելը, ինքս դրան չեմ հավատում:

----------

Freeman (11.01.2021), Աթեիստ (11.01.2021), Արէա (11.01.2021), Յոհաննես (11.01.2021), Ուլուանա (12.01.2021)

----------


## Arjo

> Կարծում եմ, որ արկածախնդիր ու տգետ:
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ պատմության քննությունը կապացուցի իր դավաճան ու սրիկա լինելը, ինքս դրան չեմ հավատում:


Նիկոլական ա, բայց չասի զոմբի ա

----------


## Arjo

:Hands Up: Նիկոլին դատելու են վոյենի տրիբունալում :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարծում եմ, որ արկածախնդիր ու տգետ:
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ պատմության քննությունը կապացուցի իր դավաճան ու սրիկա լինելը, ինքս դրան չեմ հավատում:


Եղբայր, կարծում եմ, թե դա կախված է նրանից, թե ում կողմից կկատարվի պատմության քննությունը։

----------

Arjo (11.01.2021)

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, կարծում եմ, թե դա կախված է նրանից, թե ում կողմից կկատարվի պատմության քննությունը։


Ես պատահական չասեցի «պատմության քննություն»: Վաղը իշխանության ռոբասերժական խունտան լինի, իրան կդատեն դավաճանության համար: Նորից Նիկոլենք լինեն՝ հերոսի կոչում կտան: Բայց պատմության քննությունը դրանցով չի շարժվելու: Հսկայածավալ նյութեր կան, որոնք ապագայի պատմիչները կուսումնասիրեն:

----------

Varzor (11.01.2021)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Կարծում եմ, որ արկածախնդիր ու տգետ:
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ պատմության քննությունը կապացուցի իր դավաճան ու սրիկա լինելը, ինքս դրան չեմ հավատում:


Ես էլ չեմ հավատում, որ դավաճան է։

----------

Chuk (11.01.2021), Աթեիստ (11.01.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես պատահական չասեցի «պատմության քննություն»: Վաղը իշխանության ռոբասերժական խունտան լինի, իրան կդատեն դավաճանության համար: Նորից Նիկոլենք լինեն՝ հերոսի կոչում կտան: Բայց պատմության քննությունը դրանցով չի շարժվելու: Հսկայածավալ նյութեր կան, որոնք ապագայի պատմիչները կուսումնասիրեն:


Չուկ ջան, ցավոք սրտի, բոլոր ժամանակների պատմիչների մեջ էլ եղել և լինելու են պատվերով գրողները։
Բայց մեզ՝ ժամանակակիցներիս համար, որքանո՞վ է կարևոր, որ այդ վերլուծությունը լինի մեր օրերում, այն էլ լինի օբյեկտիվ։

----------


## Arjo

> Ես էլ չեմ հավատում, որ դավաճան է։


Իհարկէ Նիկոլը դավաճան է, հիմնավորեմ։ 
1 ալիեվը նրան միլիարդներ է տվել, Վանեցյանը խոստովանել է որ փոխանցել է։
2 Զորքը դիտավորյալ ետ քաշեց և Շուշին հանձնեց։
3 Ստորագրեց կապիտուլացիա առանց մեզ տեղյակ պահելու։
Բա էլ դավաճանը ինչպիսին է լինում։

Հետգրություն։ 

4 Նիկոլը այսօր գնում է ալիեվը հետ հանդիպման Պուտինի մոտ, ինչոր բան ստորագրելու, երևի Սյունիքը և սեվանի արեւելյան ափը տալիս է թշնամուն, ինքը սորոսական էր և այդ ամենը դրանց ծրագիրն է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց մեզ՝ ժամանակակիցներիս համար, որքանո՞վ է կարևոր, որ այդ վերլուծությունը լինի մեր օրերում, այն էլ լինի օբյեկտիվ։


Կարևոր է հասկանալու համար, թե որտեղ ենք սխալվել, որոնք են եղել մեր սխալները ու ինչ պիտի անեինք դրանք շրջանցելու համար:

Որովհետև մենք նույնն ենք, նույնն ենք մնացել ու նույն աշխարհահայացքն ունենալով նույն սխալներն ենք կրկնում ինչ և 1000 ու 2000 տարի առաջ:

Կարևոր է, որ դպրոցում՝ պատմության դասն անգիր անելու փոխարեն, ուսուցիչը դասարանում քննարկումներ կազմակերպի, որ վերլուծել սովորենք ու կրիտիկական մտածելակերպ ձևավորենք:

Պատկերացնենք, թե մեկը դժվար կյանք է ունենում, լիքը փորձությունների միջով անցնում, բազում վերելքներ ու անկումներ ապրում, բայց, այդ ամենի հետ հանդերձ, իր սխալներից քաղած դասերն իր երեխաներին չի սովորեցնում, նույն սխալները կրկնելուց նրանց չի զգուշացնում ու ամեն ինչ ինքնահոսի է թողնում:
ՈՒ սելի անիվը նորից ու նորից նույն փոսում է հա կոտրվում:

Էս ենք մենք..

----------

Arjo (11.01.2021), Freeman (11.01.2021), Ուլուանա (12.01.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նիկոլը հայոց պատմության մեջ կմտնի կամ որպես տգետ ղեկավար, կամ դավաճան, կամ էլ սրիկա ու ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ ինքը մտածումա, որ կարա էդ փոխի։


խնդրում եմ դեբիլ ու անկարեկից ոչնչությունիս կոնկրետ ու հստակ բացատրել տվյալ պարագայում Նիկոլի տգիտությունը, սրիկայությունն ու դավաճանությունը, ու ինչ պիտի աներ, կամ անի ձեր պատկերացրած խելացի, հայրենասեր ու բարեգութ մարդը, որպեսզի լիներ, կամ լինի ձեր պատկերացրած լավը։ Փորձեք ավելի տրամաբանորեն, ավելի քիչ էմոցիաներով, եթե հնարավոր է, ու եթե ձեր արժանապավությունից վեր չեք դասում բացատրելը։  Պարտադիր չի Յոհաննեսը, ով՝ որ կարող է։ Նախապես ասեմ՝ ես էլ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոքի կարող եմ մեղադրել, պիտակավորել ու հայհոյել, դրա համար մեծ ինտելեկտ վայթե չի պահանջվում։

----------

Ներսես_AM (12.01.2021)

----------


## Arjo

> խնդրում եմ դեբիլ ու անկարեկից ոչնչությունիս կոնկրետ ու հստակ բացատրել տվյալ պարագայում Նիկոլի տգիտությունը, սրիկայությունն ու դավաճանությունը, ու ինչ պիտի աներ, կամ անի ձեր պատկերացրած խելացի, հայրենասեր ու բարեգութ մարդը, որպեսզի լիներ, կամ լինի ձեր պատկերացրած լավը։ Փորձեք ավելի տրամաբանորեն, ավելի քիչ էմոցիաներով, եթե հնարավոր է, ու եթե ձեր արժանապավությունից վեր չեք դասում բացատրելը։  Պարտադիր չի Յոհաննեսը, ով՝ որ կարող է։ Նախապես ասեմ՝ ես էլ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոքի կարող եմ մեղադրել, պիտակավորել ու հայհոյել, դրա համար մեծ ինտելեկտ վայթե չի պահանջվում։


Կներես որ խառնվում եմ, բայց ասեմ, Նիկոլը չպիտի թույլ տար որ բանը հասնի պատերազմի։ Այնքան դիվանագետ լիներ որ առիթ չտար պատերազմի։

----------


## Freeman

> խնդրում եմ դեբիլ ու անկարեկից ոչնչությունիս կոնկրետ ու հստակ բացատրել տվյալ պարագայում Նիկոլի տգիտությունը, սրիկայությունն ու դավաճանությունը, ու ինչ պիտի աներ, կամ անի ձեր պատկերացրած խելացի, հայրենասեր ու բարեգութ մարդը, որպեսզի լիներ, կամ լինի ձեր պատկերացրած լավը։ Փորձեք ավելի տրամաբանորեն, ավելի քիչ էմոցիաներով, եթե հնարավոր է, ու եթե ձեր արժանապավությունից վեր չեք դասում բացատրելը։  Պարտադիր չի Յոհաննեսը, ով՝ որ կարող է։ Նախապես ասեմ՝ ես էլ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոքի կարող եմ մեղադրել, պիտակավորել ու հայհոյել, դրա համար մեծ ինտելեկտ վայթե չի պահանջվում։


Սովորաբար աշխատում եմ էս թեմաներով քննարկման մեջ չմտնել, բայց մեկ-մեկ բացառություն եմ անում ։Դ
Կոնկրետ ես իրեն տգետ ու պատուհաս եմ համարում էն պատճառով, որ պատերազմը ժամանակին չդադարեցրեց։ Արդարության համար ասեմ, որ հրադադարի առաջին օրերին իր կողմից էի, որտև բոլորն իրեն մեղադրում էին պատերազմը դադարեցնելու մեջ։
Պատերազմից չխուսափելու մասին բան չեմ ասում, որովհետև չգիտեմ, թե մեր դիվանագիտությունն ինչ վիճակում էր ու իրականում կարայինք ամբողջությամբ խուսափեինք բախումներից, թե չէ։
Մի տեղ դրա մասին մի քանի բան գրել եմ, չկրկնվելու համար էստեղ էլ բերեմ։




> Երրորդ կետի հետ կապված մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ։
> Մարդիկ հավայի Նիկոլին քննադատում են պատերազմը կանգնացնելու համար, բայց պիտի քննադատեն շուտ չկանգնացնելու համար։
> Առնվազն մի անգամ Լավրովն առաջարկեց 5+2 + խաղաղապահները, կես ժամ հետո Ալիևն ասեց, որ համաձայն ա, Նիկոլն էլ, ինչ-որ երկար ու ընդհատվող լայվ մտավ, որը երևի նշանակում էր, որ մենք համաձայն չենք։
> Շատ հետույքային ա, որ էդ պահին իր ունեցած ինֆոն բավարար չէր համաձայնվելու համար։ Օրինակ ես էդ օրը մտածում էի համաձայնվելու ենք ու էդ ամենալավ ելքն ա։  Հետո սկսեցի իմ "աղբյուրների" վրա կասկածել, փաստորեն իզուր։
> 
> Էս պահին իր ամենամեծ  սխալը պատերազմը չկանխելն էր (ամեն գնով, որտև սենց գին հաստատ էն ժամանակ չէինք տա) ու ավելի շուտ չհամաձայնվելը սրա նման պայմաններին։ Ինչը ես չեմ տեսել, որ որևէ ուժի կողմից առաջ քաշվի։


Էս գրառումով պատասխանել եմ էն փաստարկին, որ ժողովուրդը դեմ էր պատերազմը շուտ կանգնացնելուն 




> Բան չասի, բայց հիմա եթե ես Նիկոլն եմ, ունեմ էս փաստերը՝
> 1, մենք ձև չունենք հաղթելու, իրենք լավ առաջ են գալիս
> 2, կոնկրետ զոհեր ենք տալիս
> 3, կարանք կանգնեցնենք, ժողովուրդը դեմ ա լինելու ինձ հանի։
> 
> Էս ամենը հաշվի առնելով կկանգնեցնեի, թող դեմ լիներ հաներ։ Մեկ ա էդ անելու էր, բայց էդ կարելի էր անել ավելի քիչ զոհով ու տարածքային կորստով կամ ավելի շատ։
> Նենց չի որ ձգեցինք, ադրբեջանը "մաշվելու" էր։
> Էդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարար հիմա էլ չասեր, էն 25 հազար հոգուն շրջափակեին, Ստեփանակերտն էլ վերցնեին


էս գրառումներն անելուց չգիտեի, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրերից ԳՇ պետն ասել ա, որ պետք ա կանգնեցնել պատերազմն ու փոխզիջումների գնալ։

Իհարկե իրեն տգետ համարելով էն 17+ներին ոչ-մի կերպ չեմ արդարացնում, իմ կարծիքով իրենք էլ խոսելու տեղ չունեն էս պարագայում ու աշխատում են պղտոր ջրում ձուկ որսան։

----------

Chuk (12.01.2021), Աթեիստ (12.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (13.01.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սովորաբար աշխատում եմ էս թեմաներով քննարկման մեջ չմտնել, բայց մեկ-մեկ բացառություն եմ անում ։Դ
> Կոնկրետ ես իրեն տգետ ու պատուհաս եմ համարում էն պատճառով, որ պատերազմը ժամանակին չդադարեցրեց։ Արդարության համար ասեմ, որ հրադադարի առաջին օրերին իր կողմից էի, որտև բոլորն իրեն մեղադրում էին պատերազմը դադարեցնելու մեջ։
> Պատերազմից չխուսափելու մասին բան չեմ ասում, որովհետև չգիտեմ, թե մեր դիվանագիտությունն ինչ վիճակում էր ու իրականում կարայինք ամբողջությամբ խուսափեինք բախումներից, թե չէ։
> Մի տեղ դրա մասին մի քանի բան գրել եմ, չկրկնվելու համար էստեղ էլ բերեմ։
> 
> 
> 
> Էս գրառումով պատասխանել եմ էն փաստարկին, որ ժողովուրդը դեմ էր պատերազմը շուտ կանգնացնելուն 
> 
> ...


Ըստ իմ տրամաբանության, եթե Փաշինյանը միանձնյա հակառակ է գնացել բանակի պետերին, հիմա խնդիր չէր լինի համապատասխան ձևերով իրեն որպես դավաճանի պաշտոնապես մեղադրել ու դատել, մանավանդ որ շահագրգռվածության պակաս ոնց ոչ թե չկա։ Ինձ թվում է, որոշումները կայացվել են կոլեկտիվ։ Ինչ–որ բամբասանքների հիման վրա ես տենց համոզված պնդումներ չէի անի։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.01.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներես որ խառնվում եմ, բայց ասեմ, Նիկոլը չպիտի թույլ տար որ բանը հասնի պատերազմի։ Այնքան դիվանագետ լիներ որ առիթ չտար պատերազմի։


Հա, էս ահագին մաշված ու հայտնի հեքիաթ է, թե իբր միշտ կարելի է դիվանագիտություններով հարցեր լուծել ու խուսափել պատերազմից։ Միշտ կարելի է հիշել Կոստանդնուպոլիսի գրավումը, կամ թե ինչպես Բալկանյան ժողովուրդները չեին ցանկանում բարեկամանալ օսմանցիների հետ, աղջիկ չէին ուզում տալ, և այլն․․․
Կարելի էր էն գլխից Ադրբեջանին ուզածը տալ ու խուսափել պատերազմից ու մոռանալ, թե ինչի համար էր Հայ ժողովուրդը հավաքվել։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ, այո, ընդհանրապես Ղարաբաղյան շարժումը չպետք էր սկսել, եթե սենց պիտի ավարտվեր։ Էս տրամաբանությամբ ու Չուկի բարիդրացիության շրջանակներում համար մեկ դավաճանը Տեր–Պետրոսյանն ա, ու մնացած Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անդամները, հա, Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էլ չմոռանաք։

----------


## Freeman

> Ըստ իմ տրամաբանության, եթե Փաշինյանը միանձնյա հակառակ է գնացել բանակի պետերին, հիմա խնդիր չէր լինի համապատասխան ձևերով իրեն որպես դավաճանի պաշտոնապես մեղադրել ու դատել, մանավանդ որ շահագրգռվածության պակաս ոնց ոչ թե չկա։ Ինձ թվում է, որոշումները կայացվել են կոլեկտիվ։ Ինչ–որ բամբասանքների հիման վրա ես տենց համոզված պնդումներ չէի անի։


Իհարկե միանձնյա չի եղել որոշումը։ Փաշինյանն ինքը ու մյուս կուսակցություններից էլի մարդիկ (էս պահին Էդմոնին ու Լևոն Զուրաբյանին եմ կոնկրետ հիշում, որ էդ շեշտել են, բայց էլի հարցազրույցներում եմ տեսել) ասում են, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրերին, երբ արդեն ԳՇ պետն էլ էր ասում, որ պատերազմը պետք ա կանգնեցնել, Փաշինյանը խորհրդարանում ասել ա, որ կարա 5 շրջան հանձնելով պատերազմը դադարեցնի ու մեր խորհրդարանում առկա ոչ-մի ուժ դրան չի համաձայնվել։  Էդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ, որ 17+ներն էլ խոսելու տեղ չունեն։

Բայց ամեն դեպքում Փաշինյանն ուներ ժողովրդի մեծ մասի վստահությունն ու գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատարն էր, ամենալավն ինքն էր տեղյակ մեր ռեսուրսներից, ԳՇ պետն իրեն էր զեկուցում ու դաժե առաջնագծից մարդիկ իրեն զանգում էին, դրա համար էլ պատասխանատվության ամենամեծ մասն իրենն ա։

Հ․ Գ․ "հինգ շրջան հանձնելով դադարեցնել" բնականաբար չի նշանակում, որ մենակ էդ 5 շրջանն էինք տալիս, ամենայն հավանականությամբ խոսքը դեռ Լավրովի 5+2-ի մասին ա

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իհարկե միանձնյա չի եղել որոշումը։ Փաշինյանն ինքը ու մյուս կուսակցություններից էլի մարդիկ (էս պահին Էդմոնին ու Լևոն Զուրաբյանին եմ կոնկրետ հիշում, որ էդ շեշտել են, բայց էլի հարցազրույցներում եմ տեսել) ասում են, որ պատերազմի առաջին օրերին, երբ արդեն ԳՇ պետն էլ էր ասում, որ պատերազմը պետք ա կանգնեցնել, Փաշինյանը խորհրադարում ասել ա, որ կարա 5 շրջան հանձնելով պատերազմը դադարեցնի ու մեր խորհրդարանում առկա ոչ-մի ուժ դրան չի համաձայնվել։  Էդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ, որ 17+ներն էլ խոսելու տեղ չունեն։
> 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում Փաշինյանն ուներ ժողովրդի մեծ մասի վստահությունն ու գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատարն էր, ամենալավն ինքն էր տեղյակ մեր ռեսուրսներից, ԳՇ պետն իրեն էր զեկուցում ու դաժե առաջնագծից մարդիկ իրեն զանգում էին, դրա համար էլ պատասխանատվության ամենամեծ մասն իրենն ա։


Այսինքն, շուտ որ կապիտուլյացիա ստորագրեր, էլ տգետ, պատուհաս ու դավաճան չէր լինելու հա՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն, շուտ որ կապիտուլյացիա ստորագրեր, էլ տգետ, պատուհաս ու դավաճան չէր լինելու հա՞։


Լինելու էր:
Ինչ-որ մի խումբ իրան մեկ ա դավաճան էին հանելու:

Բայց.
- հանձնած էինք լինելու  5 շրջան,  2 կամ 1 շրջանը ապագայի քննարկման,
- Բուն Արցախի կարգավիճակը ի տարբերություն հիմիկվա լինելու էր քննարկման առարկա,
- Չէինք ունենալու 3-5 հազար զոհար, դրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի վիրավորներ, անհետ կորածներ, գերիներ,
- Բանակի սպառազինությունը տեղն էր լինելու, ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման ոչնչացված,
- չէինք քննարկելու Սյունիքի ճանապարհների հարցը, դա օրակարգ չէր էլ մտնելու,
- լինելու էինք արժանապատիվ բանակցողի, ոչ թե նվաստացած պարտվողի հոգեբանական դիրքում,
- լիքը ուրիշ բաներ:

Հետադարձ դեռ կգնահատենք, թե Նիկոլը ինչի հասավ, երբ որոշեց, որ իրան հասած կետը հերիք չի սարսափելի ա, դեռ մի հատ էլ ինքը պիտի վերջնական մերժի:

----------

Arjo (12.01.2021), Freeman (12.01.2021), Յոհաննես (12.01.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լինելու էր:
> Ինչ-որ մի խումբ իրան մեկ ա դավաճան էին հանելու:
> 
> Բայց.
> - հանձնած էինք լինելու  5 շրջան,  2 կամ 1 շրջանը ապագայի քննարկման,
> - Բուն Արցախի կարգավիճակը ի տարբերություն հիմիկվա լինելու էր քննարկման առարկա,
> - Չէինք ունենալու 3-5 հազար զոհար, դրանից մի քանի անգամ ավելի վիրավորներ, անհետ կորածներ, գերիներ,
> - Բանակի սպառազինությունը տեղն էր լինելու, ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման ոչնչացված,
> - չէինք քննարկելու Սյունիքի ճանապարհների հարցը, դա օրակարգ չէր էլ մտնելու,
> ...


Նման է, որ չհիմնավորված ենթադրում ես, թե Ադրբեջանը համաձայնվելու էր թվարկածդ պայմանների հետ, կանգնեցնելու էր հարձակումն ու սկսելու էր սակարկել։ Թվարկածիցդ ավելին Ադրբեջանին արդեն տարիներ առաջ առաջարկվել էր առանց պատերազմի, Կազանում, որին Ալիևը չէր համաձայնվել։ «Լիքը ուրիշ բաներ», «արժանապատիվ» ֆլանֆստան․․․ Վայթե նույն քաքն էինք լինելու, կներեք ֆրանսերենիս։

----------

Sky (12.01.2021), Գաղթական (12.01.2021)

----------


## Chuk

> Նման է, որ չհիմնավորված ենթադրում ես, թե Ադրբեջանը համաձայնվելու էր թվարկածդ պայմանների հետ, կանգնեցնելու էր հարձակումն ու սկսելու էր սակարկել։ Թվարկածիցդ ավելին Ադրբեջանին արդեն տարիներ առաջ առաջարկվել էր առանց պատերազմի, Կազանում, որին Ալիևը չէր համաձայնվել։ «Լիքը ուրիշ բաներ», «արժանապատիվ» ֆլանֆստան․․․ Վայթե նույն քաքն էինք լինելու, կներեք ֆրանսերենիս։


Չհիմնավորվա՞ծ: Օքեյ: Որպեսզի հեռու չգնանք (Կազան) ու ամեն մեկս մեր ենթադրության ու իմացածի մակարդակում չասենք թե ինչ էր էդ ժամանակ հնարավոր, ինչ չէ, վերադառնանք Երևան, Սեպտեմբերի 27, Ազգային Ժողով, լսենք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ելույթը, որտեղ մարդը հստակ ասում է, որ այդ օրն իսկ այսինչ պայմանով կարող է վերջ տալ պատերազմին: Հետո լսենք նույն Փաշինյանի հաջորդ ելույթներն ու զրույցները, ու համոզվենք, որ առնվազն մի քանի անգամ կարող էր ավելի վաղ կանխել՝ ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններով (չխոսած դրան հաջորդած ավերածությունների հետ): Ու հիմա լրջով դու ինձ ասում ես, որ ես չհիմնավորվա՞ծ եմ խոսում, դու՝ հիմնավորվա՞ծ:

Հ.Գ. Եթե Նիկոլի ասածները հիմնավորումներ չեմ, կարող եմ ուրիշ հիմնավորումներ էլ բերել:

----------


## Lion

Կարելի է թվերը և նույնիսկ առանձին կետեր վիճարկել, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ծանր է.

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նվազագույնը 38,4 մլրդ դոլարի վնաս է հասցրել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը և Հայ ժողովրդին

1. Մարդկային կորուստը շուրջ 7 մլրդ դոլար (զոհված և անհետ կորած զինծառայողներ՝ շուրջ 4500, 1-ին կարգի հաշմանդամներ շուրջ 5000, երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամներ շուրջ 6000, ֆիզիկապես առողջ, բայց արդեն հասարակության ոչ լիիրավ անդամ շուրջ 2000 մարդ)  Եվրոպական  Խորհրդի գնահատմամբ մեկ մարդու կյանքի արժեքը պետության համար կազմում է 3,1 մլն եվրո։  
2. Հայաստան Համահայկական հիմնադրամն Ադրբեջանի վերահսկողությանն անցած տարածքներում կատարել է շուրջ 150  մլն դոլարի ներդրում։ Միայն մեր պայծառ և հպարտ բերդաքաղաք Շուշիում իրականացվել են  15 մլն դոլարի ծրագրեր։ Դա լոկ 15 մլն դոլարի կորուստ չէ . . . Միայն այստեղ հայ ժողովրդին հասցվել է 500 մլն դոլարի վնաս։
3. Մեր պաշտպանական համակարգին հասցվել է շուրջ 2 մլրդ դոլարի վնաս։
4. Սոթքի հանքավայր՝ շուրջ 8 մլրդ դոլար։
5. Արցախում կորցրած ՀԷԿ-երի արժեքը կազմում է շուրջ 600 մլն դոլար, սակայն դա 600 մլն դոլարի կորուստ չէ, հաշվի առնենք, որ զրկվել ենք համեմատաբար ցածր ինքնարժեքով էլ.էներգիա ստանալու հնարավորությունից, հաշվի առնենք, որ ՀԷԿ-երը նաև որոշակի էներգետիկ անվտանգության երաշխիք էին՝  փոքրիկ էներգետիկ անկախություն։ 
6. Պաշտոնական վիճակագրությամբ՝ Արցախում տարեկան մինչև 150 հազար տոննա հատիկաընդեղեն և հացահատիկ է աճեցվել, սա լոկ 150 հազար տոննա հացահատիկի կորուստ չէ, այլև մեր պարենային անվտագության բաղադրիչ մաս . . . Նախնական հաշվարկներով, հակառակորդին է անցել շուրջ 95 հազ. հեկտար վարելահող։ Տեղական թութունի 30%-ն արտադրվում էր Արցախում։  Պտուղ-բանջարեղենի որակական լավագույն արտադրանքը հայ ժողովրդին մատակարարվում էր Արցախ աշխարհից։ Կորցված տարածքներում գյուղմթերքի ոլորտում տարեկան արտադրվում էր շուրջ 300 մլն դոլարի պտուղ բանջարեղեն։ Արցախն ապահովում էր նաև Հայաստանի մսամթերքի պահանջարկի մի մասը։ Այստեղ հասցված վնասն առվազն 3 միլիարդ դոլար կկազմի։
7. «Զինծառայողների ապահովագրության» («1000 դրամների») հիմնադրամին առաջացրել է շուրջ 1 միլիարդ 200 միլիոն դոլարի պարտավորվածություն, այսինք պոտենցիալ  հարկ վճարող ՀՀ քաղաքացիները պարտավոր են այս գումարը վճարել։
8. Բանկային համակարագը շուրջ 1 մլրդ դոլարի կորուստ ունի։
9. Արցախում գտնվող 15 հանքերից 10-ն այժմ  թշնամու տիրապետման տակ են, այստեղ վնասը կազմում է շուրջ 3 մլրդ դոլար։
10. Ենթակուցվածքների (բնական մենաշնորհների՝ էլ.էներգիայի, գազի, ջրամատակարարման, ոռոգման, ճանապարհների) վնաս՝ շուրջ 2 մլրդ դոլար։
11. Գործող («Կատարո» Գինու գործարան, «Մասիս տոբակո» ՍՊԸ-ի Իշխանաձորի մասնաճյուղ . . . ) արտադրությունների վնասը կազմում է շուրջ 100 մլն դոլար։
12. Մարդկային բարոյական նվազագույն վնասը կազմում է 3 մլրդ դոլար։
13. Տարածքների կորուստ . . .  ԱՆԳՆԱՀԱՏԵԼԻ ! ! ! Այնուամենայնիվ նվազագույնը 7 մլրդ դոլարի վնաս (անտառներ, հող ու ջուր, բնակ ֆոնդ . . . )
14. Սփյուռքում ապրող մեր ՀՊԱՐՏ և ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԱԾ հայրենակիցներին հասցված վնասն անգնահատելի է.  ՀԱՂԹԱԾ ազգի ներկայացուցչից դարձել են պարտված ազգի ներկայացուցիչ։
15. Անգնահատելի  են թշնամուն տիրապետման տակ անցած մեր հոգևոր և մշակութային արժեքներ ներկայացնող կոթողները։

*Mesrop Manukyan*

----------

Arjo (12.01.2021), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2021)

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նվազագույնը 38,4 մլրդ դոլարի վնաս է հասցրել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը և Հայ ժողովրդին


ստեղից սկսած մանիպուլյացիա ա, Մհեր ջան: Եթե ասեիր, որ Հայաստանն էսքան վնաս ա կրել, կկարդայի կետերդ: Էս դեպքում՝ չեմ էլ կարդա: Հասկանալի ա, որ պատերազմական իրավիճակում գլխավոր պատասխանատուն երկրի առաջին դեմքն ա: Բայց գլխավոր: Ոչ միակ: Ու անթույլատրելի ա չքննել նախադրյալները, ժառանգությունը, գերատեսչությունների արածը ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Գոնե դու մի արա էս մանիպուլյացիաները:

----------

Varzor (14.01.2021), Արէա (12.01.2021), Գաղթական (12.01.2021)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չհիմնավորվա՞ծ: Օքեյ: Որպեսզի հեռու չգնանք (Կազան) ու ամեն մեկս մեր ենթադրության ու իմացածի մակարդակում չասենք թե ինչ էր էդ ժամանակ հնարավոր, ինչ չէ, վերադառնանք Երևան, Սեպտեմբերի 27, Ազգային Ժողով, լսենք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ելույթը, որտեղ մարդը հստակ ասում է, որ այդ օրն իսկ այսինչ պայմանով կարող է վերջ տալ պատերազմին: Հետո լսենք նույն Փաշինյանի հաջորդ ելույթներն ու զրույցները, ու համոզվենք, որ առնվազն մի քանի անգամ կարող էր ավելի վաղ կանխել՝ ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններով (չխոսած դրան հաջորդած ավերածությունների հետ): Ու հիմա լրջով դու ինձ ասում ես, որ ես չհիմնավորվա՞ծ եմ խոսում, դու՝ հիմնավորվա՞ծ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եթե Նիկոլի ասածները հիմնավորումներ չեմ, կարող եմ ուրիշ հիմնավորումներ էլ բերել:


Մանրամասնիր «այսինչ պայմանը», ու կտեսնես ոչ չի բռնում ասածներիդ հետ։ Որ Ադրբեջանի պայմանները կատարվեին, այո, պատերազմը երևի կկանգներ։ Ադրբեջանի պայմանները ավելին էին և են, քան թե Կազանի փասթաթղթում ձևակերպածն ա, կամ գրածդ կետերն են, ու ոնց որ Ալիևը ապուշ չի (էս ծեծված թեմա ա էլի)։ «Բարենպաստ պայմաններ», «ավերածություններ», նախապես խնդրել էի փորձել տրամաբանորեն, ավելի քիչ էմոցիաներով։ Ոնց որ հայերիս մոտ չի ստացվում առանց վերացականության։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> 14. Սփյուռքում ապրող մեր ՀՊԱՐՏ և ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԱԾ հայրենակիցներին հասցված վնասն անգնահատելի է.  ՀԱՂԹԱԾ ազգի ներկայացուցչից դարձել են պարտված ազգի ներկայացուցիչ։
> ․․․


Էս մասը դուրս եկավ։ Բա ե՞րբ եք վնասս փոխհատուցելու։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ում պատճառով ա, պետությունն ա պատասխանատու, այսինքն՝ հարկատուները։

----------


## Chuk

> Մանրամասնիր «այսինչ պայմանը», ու կտեսնես ոչ չի բռնում ասածներիդ հետ։ Որ Ադրբեջանի պայմանները կատարվեին, այո, պատերազմը երևի կկանգներ։ Ադրբեջանի պայմանները ավելին էին և են, քան թե Կազանի փասթաթղթում ձևակերպածն ա, կամ գրածդ կետերն են, ու ոնց որ Ալիևը ապուշ չի (էս ծեծված թեմա ա էլի)։ «Բարենպաստ պայմաններ», «ավերածություններ», նախապես խնդրել էի փորձել տրամաբանորեն, ավելի քիչ էմոցիաներով։ Ոնց որ հայերիս մոտ չի ստացվում առանց վերացականության։


Ավելին չէին:
Մինչ պատերազմը սկսվելը 2 շրջանի մասին էր խոսքը, որը ժամանակ կտար լիքը բաների: Պատերազմից հետո 4-5 օրերին 5 շրջանի մասին էր խոսքը՝ Քարվաճառն ու Լաչինն ապագային թողած: Եթե նույնիսկ իրանց պլաններն ավելին էին, էդ ժանամակ էր մի կողմից խաղապահներով դիրքավորվելու, մյուս կողմից բանակն ուժեղացնելու: Բայց իրականում հնարավոր էր առանց պատերազմ էլ հարցը լուծել:

Կարո՞ղ եմ ապացուցել ասածս: Ոչ: Որտև նվազագույնը պիտի փորձած լինեինք: Բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ փորձածի դեպքում ավելի վատ տարբերակի չէինք հասնի, քան հիմա ա:

----------


## Գաղթական

*Մոդերատորական.
Վերջին 38 գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Արցախի հիմնախնդիրը թեմա:*

----------

Chuk (14.01.2021), Աթեիստ (14.01.2021)

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion

«*Ձեռքներդ հեռու Փաշինյանից, նա մեր հաղթանակի գրավականն է*», «*Եթե Ադրբեջանի ժողովուրդը ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունենար, մենք կքվեարկեինք Փաշինյանի օգտին*», «*Փաշինյանը Հայաստանի առաջին ղեկավարն է, որին ավելի շատ սիրում են Ադրբեջանում, քան Հայաստանում*», *#NikolStrong*. ադրբեջանցիները միջազգային լրավամիջոցների մեկնաբանություններում սատարում են ՀՀ վարչապետին և աջակցություն հայտնում նրան:




Ոնց ինքն է սիրում ասել՝ աննախադեպ աջակցություն ունի... թուրքերի կողմից:

----------


## Arjo

20 րոպե առաջ կանչ ենք ստացել, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի մոտ նոպա է, հարկավոր է շուտ տեղափոխել հիվանդանոց

----------


## Lion



----------


## Varzor

@Lion ջան, ախպոր պես էլի, էս նեղ մաջալին ոնց որ վերքի վրա աղ ու բիբար լցնես։

Հ․Գ․
ԻՀԿ թեմայի վերնագիրում պետք է խմբագրել "քաղաքական գործիչը" բառերի փոխարեն "տխմար քաղաքական դիակը" ու թեման փակել  :Pardon:

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, թող մնա, աղ չլցնենք, կանցնի կգնա - հենա, մի տխմար փոխխոսնակ արդեն հայտարարեց, որ իրենք լավ են պրծել, ընդամենը 2-3 պատգամավոր են «կորցրել»:

----------


## Lion

Իսկանդերի թեմայով՝ լուրջ:

----------

Varzor (25.02.2021)

----------


## Life

Լիոն ջան սենց լուրջ դեմքով, հավանաբար լուրջ քննարկում եք ունեցել լուրջ թեմաների շուրջ, բայց էն ֆեյսբուքից բերածդ ադրբեջանական սքրիներից հետո քեզ լուրջ չեմ կարում ընդունեմ, ցավոք ամեն քո գրառումը տեսնելուց էդ ախմախ սքրինները պիտի հիշեմ: Նո ըֆենս բռատ, լուրջ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2021)

----------


## Lion

Մի ընդունիր: Սա էլ հիշիր

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի ընդունիր: Սա էլ հիշիր


 @Lion կա՞յֆ ես ստանում։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2021)

----------


## Lion

Չէէ, ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի կերպարն եմ ամբողջացնում:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէէ, ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի կերպարն եմ ամբողջացնում:


Այսինքն հեքիաթ ես պատմում, քանր որ "քաղաքական գործիչ" բառակապակությունը Նիկոլի նկատմամբ կարելի է կիրառել միայն հեքիաթում։

----------


## Lion

Օբշի հա՝ ուղղակի, մտածեցի, իր կողմնակիցներին չնեղացնեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չէէ, ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի կերպարն եմ ամբողջացնում:


ինձ թվում ա կոմպի դեմը նստած իրեք ամիս ա ֆեյսբուքում պայմանական Ռամիլների գրածներ ես կարդում, ու ասում արա էս ինչ ճիշտ ա ասում, ու կայֆ ստանում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Հռետորական հարցեր.

Ինչի՞ են անհայտ ծագման աղբյուրները սկսել տիրաժավորել թուրքերի, այսպես կոչված, պաձեռժկան Նիկոլին:

ՈՒ, եթե անգամ թուրքերը պաշտոնապես Նիկոլին պաձեռժկա անեն, ինչի՞ են դա անելու ու ո՞ւմ են էդ պաձեռժկայով մեսիջ ուղարկելու:

Ինչպե՞ս է հայ հասարակությունն արձագանքելու նման պաձեռժկային ու ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքեր դրա ճիշտ հակառակին:

----------


## Արէա

> Չէէ, ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի կերպարն եմ ամբողջացնում:


Լիոն, մի արա, ախպոր պես։
Ռուսական օլիգարխիան Հայաստանում պետական հեղաշրջում ա կազմակերպում, դու ի՞նչ կապ ունես դրա հետ։

----------


## Lion

Ինչ կապ ունե՞մ: Ասում ես ինչ կապ ունե՞մ - դու գիտե՞ս, որ ինձ համար կյանքը արդեն իսկ բաժանված է երկու մեծ մասի՝ մինչև նոյեմբերի 10-ը և դրանից հետո: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ ես հիմա ավելի վատ եմ, քան հորս մահվան օրերին, թող ների ինձ հայրս, որ ծանր հիվանդ էր, նրա մարմինը քայքայվում էր, նա անչափ տանջվում էր ցավից և մահը իրեն ուղղակի փրկեց - թող ների ինձ իմ հայրը, բայց ես հիմա ավելի վատ եմ, քան իր մահվան օրերին, այ էս կապն ունեմ...

10.000 քկմ տարածքի կորուստ, 4.500 զոհ, 10.000 վիրավոր, 3 մլդ տեխնիկայի կորուստ, անվտանգության խնդիրներ, բանակի, անկախության, պետականության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, երկրի ինքնիշխանության և միջազգային վարկի կորուստ - այ էս ամենով պայմանավորված է, որ... կապ ունեմ:

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչ կապ ունե՞մ: Ասում ես ինչ կապ ունե՞մ - դու գիտե՞ս, որ ինձ համար կյանքը արդեն իսկ բաժանված է երկու մեծ մասի՝ մինչև նոյեմբերի 10-ը և դրանից հետո: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ ես հիմա ավելի վատ եմ, քան հորս մահվան օրերին, թող ների ինձ հայրս, որ ծանր հիվանդ էր, նրա մարմինը քայքայվում էր, նա անչափ տանջվում էր ցավից և մահը իրեն ուղղակի փրկեց - թող ների ինձ իմ հայրը, բայց ես հիմա ավելի վատ եմ, քան իր մահվան օրերին, այ էս կապն ունեմ...
> 
> 10.000 քկմ տարածքի կորուստ, 4.500 զոհ, 10.000 վիրավոր, 3 մլդ տեխնիկայի կորուստ, անվտանգության խնդիրներ, բանակի, անկախության, պետականության գաղափարի արժեզրկում, երկրի ինքնիշխանության և միջազգային վարկի կորուստ - այ էս ամենով պայմանավորված է, որ... կապ ունեմ:


Արտահերթ ընտրություններ պահանջի, ի՞նչ գործ ունես Հայաստանը զավթել ցանկացող օտարերկյա գործակալների օրակարգում։

----------


## Շինարար

Սաղ էս Լիոնն ա անում այ․․․

----------


## Lion

> Արտահերթ ընտրություններ պահանջի, ի՞նչ գործ ունես Հայաստանը զավթել ցանկացող օտարերկյա գործակալների օրակարգում։


Պահանջում եմ և կողմ եմ դրան, ինչո՞ւ այսօր մերժեց հենց ինքը՝ Նիկոլը:

----------


## Lion

Նոր նայում եմ, ռազմաքաղաքական քննարկումների հարթակներից մեկում ադրբեջանական բանակի ԽՈՍՆԱԿՆԵՐԻՑ ՄԵԿԸ, օգտատեր, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ ամենապարտաճանաչ կերպով դնում էր հակահայկական նյութեր և հիմա էլ նույն թեմայով շատ ակտիվ է, այժմ, անդրադարձ կատարելով հայաստանյան իրադարձություններին, մի քանի հոգու հետ  նման մի խոսակցություն ունեցավ.

- Предположим, генералы свергнут Пашиняна. И чо? Поздно пить боржоми, когда отвалились 8 областей. ИЛИ ВОЗОБНОВЯТ ВОЙНУШКУ?,- հարցրեց մեկը:
- Как я понимаю вопрос в том, кого назначат ответственным за то что эти 8 областей отвалились,- արձագանքեց մյուսը:
- Да хоть меня пусть назначат. Какая уже разница? Что упало- то пропало,- ասաց ԵՐՐՈՐԴԸ:
- Оно так,- արագորեն արձագանքեց ադրբեջանական խոսափող հանդիսացող օգտատերը ու ավելացրեց,- Но отстранение Пашиняна от власти, сейчас НЕЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО: 
- Кому? Армянским военным желательно, непонятно только зачем... Ну пришли они к власти, и? Отвоевать потерянное нереально,- համառեց երրորդը:
- Большой брат поможет и деньгами,вооружением и даже отпускниками,- ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏՈՐԵՆ ՄՏԱՀՈԳ պատասխանեց ադրբեջանցին, որից հետո ավելացրեց, - Опять же, уход Пашиняна сейчас совсем НЕ ЖЕЛАТЕЛЕН.

Հիմա ես չէ դուք, ասեք, մեզ ո՞րն է ձեռք տալիս, այն, ինչ ուզում էր մեր թշնամի՞ն, թե՞...

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion



----------

Varzor (02.03.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> 


Քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում ավելի լավ կնայվեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ցավոք հումոր չի, ցավոք:

Այստեղ կարող էի գրել՝ աննասուն, տավար, զոմբի, ժեխ, թուրք, թրիք, փլսինք, плевок... և այլն, կարող էի ՍՐԱՆՑ հասցերին նաև հայհոյանք գրել, բայց չեմ գրի:

Այս ստատուսն էլ կարող էի չանել, բայց, քանի որ մտերիմներս վերջերս հաճախ են ինձ մեղադրում էս մասսային հայհոյելու մեջ, ստատուսն այնուհանդերձ դնում եմ,որ մարդիկ տեսնեն, թե ես ում նկատի ունեմ:

----------

laro (03.03.2021), Universe (04.03.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ցավոք հումոր չի, ցավոք:
> 
> Այստեղ կարող էի գրել՝ աննասուն, տավար, զոմբի, ժեխ, թուրք, թրիք, փլսինք, плевок... և այլն, կարող էի ՍՐԱՆՑ հասցերին նաև հայհոյանք գրել, բայց չեմ գրի:
> 
> Այս ստատուսն էլ կարող էի չանել, բայց, քանի որ մտերիմներս վերջերս հաճախ են ինձ մեղադրում էս մասսային հայհոյելու մեջ, ստատուսն այնուհանդերձ դնում եմ,որ մարդիկ տեսնեն, թե ես ում նկատի ունեմ:



Թեմայի վերնագիրն ա «*Նիկոլ Փաշինյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մտքեր և վերլուծություններ...*»
Չեմ կարծում, որ Ակումբում էլի մարդ կա, որ էս դրածդ նկարները համարում ա միտք կամ վերլուծություն, բայց երևի արդեն բոլորս էլ համակերպվել ենք, որ էս թեմայում ինչ աղբ գտնես, բերելու ես։

Նենց չի, որ հակառակ թևում էս նույն մակարդակի մտքերով մարդիկ չկան, պարզապես մեկը ես քո մակարդակին չեմ իջնի, ու էդ վիդեոները չեմ բերի ստեղ։

----------

Chilly (26.04.2021), Life (04.03.2021), Universe (04.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2021), Ուլուանա (04.03.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս՝ թեմայով է, քանի որ ամբողջացնում է Նիկոլ Փաշինյան քաղաքական գործչի աջակիցների համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասի պատկերը: Ամեն դեպքում, թող ադիմինիստրացիան որոշի...

Ի դեպ, հակառակ թևում եթե նման մտքեր արտահայտողներ կան, իրենք էլ են բնականաբար արժանի այս խոսքերին, բայց հետաքրքիր կլիներ, որ մի քանի օրինակ ամեն դեպքում բերեիր...

----------


## Lion



----------


## Universe

> 


Դա զուտ աշխարհաքաղաքական քարտեզնա, իսկ ներքին *պառակտվածության* քարտեզն ավելի հոռիյա  ըտս իս։ Վիփիէնի պրոքսի վիճակա։

----------


## Varzor

> 


Վերնագրերը սխալ են։
Պետք է լիներ այսպես․

Հայաստանը․
Երբ ոխերիմ բարեկամը համաձայնվեց
Երբ ոխերիմ բարեկամը պլանավորեց և հավատարմ մնաց 100 տարի առաջ կնքված բարեկամության և եղբայրության այմանագրի սկզբունքներին
Եթե ոխերիմ բարեկամը թույլ տա կամ էլ այդպես է պլանավորել։

Հուսով եմ կարիք չկա հատուկ նշելու, թե որն է ոխերիմ բարեկամը  :Wink: 

Ու ստեղ էլ հարցը։ Ի՞նչ դերակատարություն ունի Փաշինյան քաղաքական դեգենբերատը ոխերիմ բարեկամի պլաններում ։think

----------

Freeman (10.03.2021), Յոհաննես (10.03.2021)

----------


## Varzor

Անհասկանալի է։
Ներկայիս վարչափետը ինքնասիրություն չունի, վերին աստիճանի աներես է, մազոխիստ է թե՞ դեբիլ։
Այսօրվա Սյունիք կատարած այցելությունների նպատակը ո՞րն էր։ Ինչի՞ էր ուզում հասնել դրանով:
Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ կանխամտածված լարում է իրավիճակը և բացասական վարկանիշ վաստակում։

«Արա, դուք եք կապիտուլյանտը». Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը՝ քաղաքացուն։
Զգուշացում !!! տեսանյութում ցենզուրայից դուրս արտահայտություններ են հնչում։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այսօրվա Սյունիք կատարած այցելությունների նպատակը ո՞րն էր։ Ինչի՞ էր ուզում հասնել դրանով:


Մարզում լիքը խնդիրներ կան ծառացած:
Մինչ էդ փոխվարչապետ ու օգնական էին գնում՝ վիճակին տեղում ծանոթանալու:
Էսօր էլ՝ ինքը վարչապետն էր գնացել:
Նորմալ չի՞:

----------


## Varzor

> Մարզում լիքը խնդիրներ կան ծառացած:
> Մինչ էդ փոխվարչապետ ու օգնական էին գնում՝ վիճակին տեղում ծանոթանալու:
> Էսօր էլ՝ ինքը վարչապետն էր գնացել:
> Նորմալ չի՞:


 :Hands Up: 

Հիմնական խնդրի հետ ոնց որ լավ էլ ծանոթացավ։

ԻՀԿ այս ամենն ավելի նման է նախընտրական արշավների, թեև դեռ կասկած կա, որ ընտրություններ կլինեն։

----------


## Lion



----------


## Chilly

@Lion մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ դու ՆՓ-ի ամենավառ աջակիցն ես, որտև նենց էժան ձևերով ես իր դեմ «պայքարում», կարդացողի մոտ ցանկություն ա առաջանում իրեն աջակցելու  :Jpit:  նույնիսկ եթե իրեն դեմ էին մինչև էդ

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ես հավաքում եմ իր մասին կարծիքներ՝ թող մնա ստեղ:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ,
Որ վերելակում արդեն մի քնաի օր է ՔՊ անգրագետ "գովազդային" պաստառ է փակցված, դա նորմա՞լ է, օրինակա՞ն է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժողովուրդ,
> Որ վերելակում արդեն մի քնաի օր է ՔՊ անգրագետ "գովազդային" պաստառ է փակցված, դա նորմա՞լ է, օրինակա՞ն է։


«Վճարելով ՔՊ-ի ընդամենը մեկ անդամավճար՝ դուք կստանաք 3 քֆուր անվճար»
?

----------

Varzor (07.05.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> «Վճարելով ՔՊ-ի ընդամենը մեկ անդամավճար՝ դուք կստանաք 3 քֆուր անվճար»
> ?


Մեր վերելակում էդ մեկը չի  :Smile: 

Մեզ մոտ "ԱՊԱԳԱ ԿԱ, ԱՊԱԳԱ" տեքստով հանճարեղ գլուխգործոց է։

----------


## Lion



----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն իմ համար ՖԲ-ում դեգերում էի, մեկ էլ նիկոլի մասին թազա պատմություն իմացա։ Բայց չգիտեմ դեռ ճիշտ ա, թե հորինված ա, ամենայն հավանականորթյամբ ճիշտ կլինի ,կարծում եմ։

Ուրեմն Նիկոլը բանտ նստած վախտ իմանում ա , որ կամերում հեռախոս ունեցողներ կան։ Խնդրում ա մեկից հեռախոսը, որ յանի տուն զանգի ու զանգում ա դուզ  գաղութի պետին ու մատնում ա հեռախոս ունեցողներին  :Jpit: )

Լսել էիք էս պատմությունը?

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն իմ համար ՖԲ-ում դեգերում էի, մեկ էլ նիկոլի մասին թազա պատմություն իմացա։ Բայց չգիտեմ դեռ ճիշտ ա, թե հորինված ա, ամենայն հավանականորթյամբ ճիշտ կլինի ,կարծում եմ։
> 
> Ուրեմն Նիկոլը բանտ նստած վախտ իմանում ա , որ կամերում հեռախոս ունեցողներ կան։ Խնդրում ա մեկից հեռախոսը, որ յանի տուն զանգի ու զանգում ա դուզ  գաղութի պետին ու մատնում ա հեռախոս ունեցողներին )
> 
> Լսել էիք էս պատմությունը?


Հա, լսել էինք, բայց իրականում պատահաբար մատը կպել է ու զանգել է զանգված վերջին համարով։
Տեսնես ի՞նչու էր հեռախոսի տերը զանգել գաղութի պետին  :Think: 

Էլի երկակի ստանդարտներ․ օրենքը պահելը լավ է, բայց երբեմն համարվում է մատնություն  :Dntknw:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս սահմանային պատմությունից տպավորություն ա, թե ազերները, ի թիվս այլոց, նաև Նիկոլի վերընտրվելուն խոչընդոտելու հարցն են լուծում:

Ասենք՝ ո՞նց կլինի, ազգային անվտանգությանը սպառնացող ճգնաժամի ֆոնի վրա, իշխող ուժը բան ու գործը թողի, քարոզարշավով զբաղվի:

Դե իսկ ընդդիմաթյանը լիքը կոզրեր, թե՝ տեսեք ինչ են անում, Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության թիվ 1 պատասխանատուն ի վիճակի չի իր պարտականություններն իրականացնել.. մեր վերջն եկեե՜ել է...

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2021)

----------


## Overdose

> Հա, լսել էինք, բայց *իրականում* պատահաբար մատը կպել է ու զանգել է զանգված վերջին համարով։
> Տեսնես ի՞նչու էր հեռախոսի տերը զանգել գաղութի պետին


Ինձ թվում ա, Նիկոլը իրականում արժանի ա "մուտիտների արքա" տիտղոսին, որովհետեւ նման անխոցելի կռուտիտ ամեն մեկը չէ, որ կարող է մոգոնել։

Արժանին մատուցենք արքային, ոնց ա կարողացել բ․-ի շառը իր վրից գցել ուրիշ մարդու վրա, ու պրիտոմ նենց, որ հակառակը ապացուցել հնարավոր չլինի։

----------


## Overdose

> Էս սահմանային պատմությունից տպավորություն ա, թե ազերները, ի թիվս այլոց, նաև Նիկոլի վերընտրվելուն խոչընդոտելու հարցն են լուծում:


Գաղթական ախպեր, ուզում եմ ջոկեմ քո տրամաբանությամբ ազերները ինչի՞ պիտի խոչընդոտեն Նիկիի վերընտրվելուն։ Հակառակը, երկու ձեռքով պիտի ինչքան հնարավոր ա երկար պահեն դրան։ Պահելը որն ա, պիտի արձաններ կանգնացնեն, ամեն տարի նոյեմբերի 8-ին էդ արձանի հետույքը պաչեն, որ իրանց Ղարաբաղ նվիրեց։

Ինչու՞մն ա խնդիրը, բացատրի։

----------


## Overdose

> Դե իսկ ընդդիմաթյանը լիքը կոզրեր, թե՝ տեսեք ինչ են անում, Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության թիվ 1 պատասխանատուն ի վիճակի չի իր պարտականություններն իրականացնել.. մեր վերջն եկեե՜ել է...


Ապեր, դու Հայաստանից կիլոմետրերով հեռու ես, դրա համար սենց անլուրջ ես վերաբերվում սրան Հավատա, էս երկրում ապրողների մեծ մասը իրոք մտածում ա որ մեր վերջն եկեեել է․․․։

Դու խելոք, կարգին տղա ես, ինչի ես անլրջացնում էս հարցը՝ իջեցնելով ընդդիմության պայքարի մակարդակի։ Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ հիմա Հայաստանի՝ որպես երկիր լինելիության հարցն ա դրված սեղանին։ Մենք ինքներս մեզ պաշտպանելու ունակ չենք, դաշնակից փաստացի չունենք, դիմացներս էլ հղփացած թուրքերն են։ Դու գիտակցու՞մ ես էսքան բանը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, ուզում եմ ջոկեմ քո տրամաբանությամբ ազերները ինչի՞ պիտի խոչընդոտեն Նիկիի վերընտրվելուն։ Հակառակը, երկու ձեռքով պիտի ինչքան հնարավոր ա երկար պահեն դրան։ Պահելը որն ա, պիտի արձաններ կանգնացնեն, ամեն տարի նոյեմբերի 8-ին էդ արձանի հետույքը պաչեն, որ իրանց Ղարաբաղ նվիրեց։
> 
> Ինչու՞մն ա խնդիրը, բացատրի։


Եղբայր, իմ տեսանկյունից, խնդիրը հենց դրանում ա, որ Նիկոլը Արցախը «չնվիրեց», այլ կռիվ տվեց դրա համար ու պարտվեց՝ ինչպես էդ պայմաններում իր փոխարեն կպարտվեր ցանկացած ուրիշ մեկը՝ ով հրաշագործության վարպետ լինելուց հեռու կլիներ:

Իսկ ազերները Նիկոլի վերընտրվելուն կխոչընդոտեն միայն այն դեպքում, երբ վտանգ զգան, որ իր օրոք Հայաստանում շատ բան դզվելու «վտանգ» ունի:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, դու Հայաստանից կիլոմետրերով հեռու ես, դրա համար սենց անլուրջ ես վերաբերվում սրան Հավատա, էս երկրում ապրողների մեծ մասը իրոք մտածում ա որ մեր վերջն եկեեել է․․․։
> 
> Դու խելոք, կարգին տղա ես, ինչի ես անլրջացնում էս հարցը՝ իջեցնելով ընդդիմության պայքարի մակարդակի։ Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ հիմա Հայաստանի՝ որպես երկիր լինելիության հարցն ա դրված սեղանին։ Մենք ինքներս մեզ պաշտպանելու ունակ չենք, դաշնակից փաստացի չունենք, դիմացներս էլ հղփացած թուրքերն են։ Դու գիտակցու՞մ ես էսքան բանը։


Օվերդոզ ախպեր, ես Հայաստանի վրա կախված վտանգը չեմ անլրջացնում, այլ՝ ներկայիս ընդդիմադիր դաշտից շատերի անհարկի ու անիմաստ վայնասունն ու նրանց սպասարկող իրենք իրենց ԶԼՄ հռչակած աղբարկղերը:

Ընդհանրապես, նորմալ պայմաններում, պիտի բոլորը՝ անխտիր բոլորը՝ ով ռեսուրսների և/կամ կապերի է տիրապետում, իրենց ջանքերը մեկտեղեին մեկ ընդհանուր բռունցքում՝ հանուն պետության:
Բայց դե էդպես երևի կարող էր լինել որևէ այլ՝ ավելի առողջ հասարակությունում:

Իսկ էստեղ՝ Էդպես եկել ա դարերից, էդպես էլ էսօր ա..
..մեզ հայ են ասում..

----------

Բարեկամ (20.05.2021)

----------


## Overdose

> Օվերդոզ ախպեր, ես Հայաստանի վրա կախված վտանգը չեմ անլրջացնում, այլ՝ ներկայիս ընդդիմադիր դաշտից շատերի անհարկի ու անիմաստ վայնասունն ու նրանց սպասարկող իրենք իրենց ԶԼՄ հռչակած աղբարկղերը:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, նորմալ պայմաններում, պիտի բոլորը՝ անխտիր բոլորը՝ ով ռեսուրսների և/կամ կապերի է տիրապետում, իրենց ջանքերը մեկտեղեին մեկ ընդհանուր բռունցքում՝ հանուն պետության:
> Բայց դե էդպես երևի կարող էր լինել որևէ այլ՝ ավելի առողջ հասարակությունում:
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ՝ Էդպես եկել ա դարերից, էդպես էլ էսօր ա..
> ..մեզ հայ են ասում..


Գաղթական ախպեր, ասում ես Նիկոլը կռիվ ա տվել ու պարտվել ա։ Դու իրո՞ք տենց ես մտածում։ Իսկ միգուցե կարելի ա էդ ֆրազան վերաձեւակերպել հետեւյալ կերպ՝ Նիկոլը եկել ա, բանակցային ամբողջ ֆորմատը խախտել ա, բանակցություները սկսել ա իրա սեփական անասուն կետից, խարխլելա բանակը անվերջ հիստերիկ որոշումներով, փորձված սպաներին բանակից դուրս մղելով, ՊՎՕ-ի տեղը ելակ ու թանկանոց թռչող խաղալիքներ առնելով ու իրա դեբիլությամբ Ադրբեջանի համար տեղ ազատելով պատերազմի համար։ Էդ ավելի մոտիկ կլինի իրականությանը, հավատա։

Մեկ էլ որ ասում ես "*անխտիր բոլորը՝ ով ռեսուրսների և/կամ կապերի է տիրապետում, իրենց ջանքերը մեկտեղեին մեկ ընդհանուր բռունցքում՝ հանուն պետության*"․․․ արի տեղայնացնենք մի քիչ։ Ո՞վ ու ու՞մ հետ միավորվի։ Ասենք ես ու Աթեիստը ինչի՞ շուրջ միավորվենք։ Ի՞նչ գաղափար կա, որ կարա ինձ ու Աթեիստին միավորի, ստիպի կողք կողքի ապրել ու արարել։ Հենց էս հարցին պատասխանես, պարզ կլինի, որ գրառմանդ մեջբերված հատվածը ընդամենը կենաց չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, ասում ես Նիկոլը կռիվ ա տվել ու պարտվել ա։ Դու իրո՞ք տենց ես մտածում։ Իսկ միգուցե կարելի ա էդ ֆրազան վերաձեւակերպել հետեւյալ կերպ՝ Նիկոլը եկել ա, բանակցային ամբողջ ֆորմատը խախտել ա, բանակցություները սկսել ա իրա սեփական անասուն կետից, խարխլելա բանակը անվերջ հիստերիկ որոշումներով, փորձված սպաներին բանակից դուրս մղելով, ՊՎՕ-ի տեղը ելակ ու թանկանոց թռչող խաղալիքներ առնելով ու իրա դեբիլությամբ Ադրբեջանի համար տեղ ազատելով պատերազմի համար։ Էդ ավելի մոտիկ կլինի իրականությանը, հավատա։


Եղբայր, ես իսկապես չէի պատրաստվում սենց բանավեճի մեջ հիմա մտնել, էն էլ՝ որպես Նիկոլի փաստաբան ներկայանալով:
Ընդամենը վարկած էի գրել:

Բայց, որ հարց ես տվել, անպատասխան չթողնեմ.

Հա, ես իրոք տենց եմ մտածում՝ ոնց ասեցի:
Բանակցությունները «սեփական կետից սկսելը» տարբեր մարդիկ, ոնց իրենց ձեռք ա տալիս, տենց են մեկնաբանում:
Իսկ ես ինքս սենց եմ հասկանում.
նախկին բոլոր ղեկավարներն էլ համաձայն են եղել 5+2 ռայոն վերադարձնելուն, բայց հստակ պահանջ չի եղել՝ Արցախի անկախությունը կամ ՀՀ-ին կցումը ճանաչելու:
Ոչ պահանջ ա եղել (ԵԱՀԿ-ից, ազերփայչանից կամ մեկ ուրիշից), ոչ էլ՝ աշխարհում ինչ-որ տեղ որևէ կերպ դիվանագիտական աշխատանք ա տարվել էդ ուղղությամբ:
Վայթե հստակ ձևակերպված ծրագիր էլ նորմալ չի եղել, թե վերջը Արցախին ՀՀ-ին միանալու ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Կամ, եթե միանա, ո՞նց ա դա տեղի ունենալու:
Այսինքն՝ Քոչն ու Սերժը, մարդա իրա փայ, ժամանակ ա ձգել՝ չգիտես ինչի համար:
Արդյունքում՝ եռանախագահների ներկայացուցիչների մոտ ձևավորվել ա կոնսենսուս, որ, եթե սաղդ համաձայն եք ռայոնները վերադարձնելու ու հակսությունը զուտ Արցախի ստատուսի շուրջ ա՝ քելեք սկզբից էդ ռայոնները տվեք, ստատուսն էլ տենանք հետո ոնց կլինի..

Էս իրավիճակում էլ՝ Նիկոլը գալիս ասում ա՝ հոպ, առանց Արցախի ստատուսի հստակեցման ոչ մի ռայոն վերադարձնելու մասին խոսք չի կարա լինի..
ալիևը, մի հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, մոտավոր հենց տենց էլ ասեց:





> Մեկ էլ որ ասում ես "*անխտիր բոլորը՝ ով ռեսուրսների և/կամ կապերի է տիրապետում, իրենց ջանքերը մեկտեղեին մեկ ընդհանուր բռունցքում՝ հանուն պետության*"․․․ արի տեղայնացնենք մի քիչ։ Ո՞վ ու ու՞մ հետ միավորվի։ Ասենք ես ու Աթեիստը ինչի՞ շուրջ միավորվենք։ Ի՞նչ գաղափար կա, որ կարա ինձ ու Աթեիստին միավորի, ստիպի կողք կողքի ապրել ու արարել։ Հենց էս հարցին պատասխանես, պարզ կլինի, որ գրառմանդ մեջբերված հատվածը ընդամենը կենաց չի։


«Բոլորը» ասելով՝ նախկին ու ներկայիս իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներին ի նկատի ունեի, իհարկե:
ՈՒ պարտադիր չէր, որ սաղս իմանայինք, թե իրանք իրար մեջ ինչ են պայմանավորվել:

Կարելի էր փակ դռների հետևում «ջենտլմենական պայմանավորվածության» հանգել, պետական շահն ու սուվերենությունն ամենից բարձր դասել, էլի ընտրությունների մասնակցել՝ բայց ոչ սեփական թեկնածությունը դնելով, ինչ-որ մի նեյտրալ մարդու, որի հետ բոլորն օքեյ կլինեին, ժամանակավորապես առաջին պլան բերել, երկիրը ճգնաժամից դուրս բերել ու նոր հետո ընդհանուր ռեսուրսներն իրար դեմ պայքարելու համար նորից մասնատել:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում ա, Նիկոլը իրականում արժանի ա "մուտիտների արքա" տիտղոսին, որովհետեւ նման անխոցելի կռուտիտ ամեն մեկը չէ, որ կարող է մոգոնել։
> 
> Արժանին մատուցենք արքային, ոնց ա կարողացել բ․-ի շառը իր վրից գցել ուրիշ մարդու վրա, ու պրիտոմ նենց, որ հակառակը ապացուցել հնարավոր չլինի։


Նախկիններից է սովորել՝ բաշարել ու արել է։  :Bad: 

Հ․Գ․
Իմ պատմած պատմությունը զուտ երևակայության արդյունք էր, բայց դե իրականության տեղ անցավ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Overdose

Գաղթական ախպեր, Վարզոր ախպեր, նայեցիք էսօրվա Վարդենիսի վիդեոն? ։ Հազարավոր բառերի փոխարեն - Էդ ա ձեր նիկոլի պահած երկիրը

Սրտիցս արյուն ա գնում, ներող կլինեք, էլ հավես ու ցանկություն չկա դրա մասին խոսալու

----------


## Lion

Այս, մեղմ ասած, անառակի զավակը նպատակ է դրել հասնել Հայոց պատմության լավագույն անառակի զավակի կոչումին: Եռանդուն աշխատում է այդ ուղղությամբ...

----------


## Overdose

Բացահայտ ու թաքուն նիկոլիստներ ջան, աչքներդ լույս։ Մինասյանը հերթական անգամ ճիշտ դուրս եկավ։ Ձեր սիրասուն նիկոլը խոստովանեց, որ էլի թաքուն թուրքի հետ ա բանակցում։

Բայց դուք արխային կացեք, տավուշի գյուղերը ձեզանից շատ հեռու են, անհանգստանալու բան չկա

----------


## Overdose

> Այս, մեղմ ասած, անառակի զավակը նպատակ է դրել հասնել Հայոց պատմության լավագույն անառակի զավակի կոչումին: Եռանդուն աշխատում է այդ ուղղությամբ...


Ապեր, հայոց պատմության լավագույն անառակի կոչմանը վաղուց ա արժանացել։ Իմ կարծիքով խնդիր ա դրված համաշխարհային պատմության լավագույն անառակ կոչմանը հասնելու։ Բայց դե էդ էլ խնդիր չի ոնց տեսնում եմ

----------

Lion (20.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

_Թուրքը հիանում է Նիկոլով_

----------


## Varzor

> Գաղթական ախպեր, Վարզոր ախպեր, նայեցիք էսօրվա Վարդենիսի վիդեոն? ։ Հազարավոր բառերի փոխարեն - Էդ ա *ձեր նիկոլի* պահած երկիրը
> 
> Սրտիցս արյուն ա գնում, ներող կլինեք, էլ հավես ու ցանկություն չկա դրա մասին խոսալու


 :Bad: 
Ընդգծածս բառակապակցության համար։




> ․․․ Իմ կարծիքով խնդիր ա դրված համաշխարհային պատմության լավագույն անառակ կոչմանը հասնելու։ Բայց դե էդ էլ խնդիր չի ոնց տեսնում եմ


Էդ մեկն արդեն իր կալիբրի բան չի։

----------


## Lion

Բացի իր անձնական օգտագործման իրերից՝ տականքի հետ ոչ-ոք չի կարողանում աշխատել...

----------

Varzor (28.05.2021), Շինարար (28.05.2021)

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion

Իր օրոք են, էլի, 7 տարեկան երեխաները դպրոց գնացել, դարձել 10 տարեկան և, փաստորեն, իր օրոք են, էլի, որ մեր 10 տարեկան երեխաների 35 տոկոսը անգրագետ են մնացել, բայց դե... 

3 տարում այդպես էլ պետական մտածողություն չդրսևորած անձը կարևորը, ընդդիմադիրի դերի մեջ, ազառտը տեղը՝ նախկինների վրա ցույց տա...

----------

Varzor (04.06.2021), Աթեիստ (30.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ղարաբաղի 75 տոկոսը ՀԱՆՁՆԱԾԸ կանգնել և ապացուցում է, որ Ղարաբաղը, իրականում, դուք չգիտեք, էլի, ուզեցել են հանձնել Ղարաբաղն ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐՆ ու այն ՊԱՀԱԾՆԵՐԸ:

Ու ինչն է բոցը՝ Ղարաբաղն ազատագրողներն ու այն պահածները Ղարաբաղը իրոք չեն հանձնել, ինքը՝ մեղադրողը, Ղարաբաղի 75 տոկոսը իրոք հանձնել է, բայց ժ հիմա եկել է ու ապացուցում է, որ...

Կարդացեք սկզբից - օֆֆ, կայնի, աշխարհ, իջնող կա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ղարաբաղի 75 տոկոսը ՀԱՆՁՆԱԾԸ կանգնել և ապացուցում է, որ Ղարաբաղը, իրականում, դուք չգիտեք, էլի, ուզեցել են հանձնել Ղարաբաղն ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐՆ ու այն ՊԱՀԱԾՆԵՐԸ:
> 
> Ու ինչն է բոցը՝ Ղարաբաղն ազատագրողներն ու այն պահածները Ղարաբաղը իրոք չեն հանձնել, ինքը՝ մեղադրողը, Ղարաբաղի 75 տոկոսը իրոք հանձնել է, բայց ժ հիմա եկել է ու ապացուցում է, որ...
> 
> Կարդացեք սկզբից - օֆֆ, կայնի, աշխարհ, իջնող կա...






Տեսնես էս մեկը ազատագրողն ա, պահածն ա, թե հանձնել պատրաստվողն էր։

----------

Varzor (04.06.2021), Գաղթական (31.05.2021), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2021)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իր օրոք են, էլի, 7 տարեկան երեխաները դպրոց գնացել, դարձել 10 տարեկան և, փաստորեն, իր օրոք են, էլի, որ մեր 10 տարեկան երեխաների 35 տոկոսը անգրագետ են մնացել, բայց դե... 
> 
> 3 տարում այդպես էլ պետական մտածողություն չդրսևորած անձը կարևորը, ընդդիմադիրի դերի մեջ, ազառտը տեղը՝ նախկինների վրա ցույց տա...


Հատուկ չեմ ալարում քո համար ուղիղ մեջբերում եմ անում ինչ ա ասել ու դու ինչ ես գրել։ 

__ 2019 թվականին արված հետազոտության արդյունքներում մինչև 10 տարեկան երեխաների 35 տոկոսը չի տիրապետում ընթերցանության կանոններին։

----------

Varzor (04.06.2021), Գաղթական (31.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

> Հատուկ չեմ ալարում քո համար ուղիղ մեջբերում եմ անում ինչ ա ասել ու դու ինչ ես գրել։ 
> 
> __ 2019 թվականին արված հետազոտության արդյունքներում մինչև 10 տարեկան երեխաների 35 տոկոսը չի տիրապետում ընթերցանության կանոններին։


Ինքը երեկ երկու անգամ այդ թեմային անդրադարձավ: Քո ասածը երկրորդ անգամն է, երբ ինքը սրբագրեց առաջին անգամն ասածը: Եթե կհամառես, կբերեմ առաջին ասածի վիդեոն: Ահա, նայիր 46:37-ից

https://youtu.be/AggsKC-HiRc?t=2797

Սերժի պահով՝ Սերժը ճարպկորեն մանևրել է և, ցույց տալով զիջում, իրականում և փաստացի, այդպես էլ ոչինչ չստորագրեց: Այսինքն՝ պետք չէ այս տուպոյ մանկամիտների պարզ մանիպուլյացիաները հիմք ընդունել՝ դա դիվանագիտական խաղի միջոցներ են, որտեղ կարևոր է ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԸ: Արդյունք, կոնկրետ Սերժի դեպքում, ՉԵՂԱՎ: Էդ գիտե՞ս ինչի է  նման - պատկերացրու MMA-ի մենամարտի մեջ մի մարզիկ մի պահ գետնին հայտնվի, բռնես, այդ պահը ֆիքսես և ասես՝ ահա, գետնին է, պարտվեց, բայց նույն այդ մարտիկը մենամարտը հաղթած լինի...

----------

Overdose (31.05.2021), Varzor (04.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Սա հիվանդ ա... ո՞նց կարա հանրապետության վարչապետի աթոռին նստած սուբյեկտը ասի, որ.
«Այո՛, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք»։ Տո՛, հեր օրհնած դու մարդ ես, թե՞ նեռ... էդ ինչի՞դ վրա ես հպարտ, բա հետիդ անողնաշարներն ինչի՞ վրա էին հրճվում...
Էդ ինչի՞դ վրա ես հպարտ: Մոտ 5000 զոհի, եռակի ավել հաշմանդամություն ունեցող զինծառայողների, հազարավոր անօթեւան ու անտուն մնացած մարդկանց առկայությամբ, Հայրենիքի զգալի հատված թշնամուն զիջելու, պետական սահման չունենալու, ողջ պետությունն ու պետականությունը վտանգելու, ինքնիշխանության խորտակման վրա ես հրճվո՞ւմ...
Դու մարդ ես, թե՞ մարդակեր...
Ու էս խելքով էլ ապագա է քարոզում, 60% քվե է ուզում։

*Grant A. Sarkisow*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինքը երեկ երկու անգամ այդ թեմային անդրադարձավ: Քո ասածը երկրորդ անգամն է, երբ ինքը սրբագրեց առաջին անգամն ասածը: Եթե կհամառես, կբերեմ առաջին ասածի վիդեոն: Ահա, նայիր 46:37-ից
> 
> https://youtu.be/AggsKC-HiRc?t=2797


Բա որ էդքանը գիտես ոնց ես վերևի նախադասությունը գրել իբր իր օրոք ա տենց թվերի դառել։ 

https://youtu.be/RkkNM89v8ns?t=2723




> Սերժի պահով՝ Սերժը ճարպկորեն մանևրել է և, ցույց տալով զիջում, իրականում և փաստացի, այդպես էլ ոչինչ չստորագրեց: Այսինքն՝ պետք չէ այս տուպոյ մանկամիտների պարզ մանիպուլյացիաները հիմք ընդունել՝ դա դիվանագիտական խաղի միջոցներ են, որտեղ կարևոր է ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԸ: Արդյունք, կոնկրետ Սերժի դեպքում, ՉԵՂԱՎ: Էդ գիտե՞ս ինչի է  նման - պատկերացրու MMA-ի մենամարտի մեջ մի մարզիկ մի պահ գետնին հայտնվի, բռնես, այդ պահը ֆիքսես և ասես՝ ահա, գետնին է, պարտվեց, բայց նույն այդ մարտիկը մենամարտը հաղթած լինի...


Այսինքն եթե Ալիևը Կազանում ստորագրեր ու 7 շրջանները հանձնած լիներ էլի գալու էիր ասեիր ճարպկորեն մանևրու՞մ էր։ Ասեկոսե չի է, չոր փաստ ա, մարդը իրա բերանով ասում ա որ հանձնելու էր, գնացել էին ստորագրելու, արդեն ամեն ինչ համաձայնեցված էր։ Էլի փաստ որ ինքն իր բերանով ա ասել 2018 ապրիլի 17–ի վարչապետի թեկնածու ելույթում։ Մարդը բառացի ասում ա, որ «Բանակցային գործընթացը լավատեսություն չի ներշնչում, բայց ավելի հստակ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանակցային գործընթացն ուղղակի կանգնած է»։ Էն որ էլի Նիկոլի գլխին ա ջարդվում իբր ինքն ա բանակցային գործընթացը փչացրել։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սա հիվանդ ա... ո՞նց կարա հանրապետության վարչապետի աթոռին նստած սուբյեկտը ասի, որ.
> «Այո՛, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք»։ Տո՛, հեր օրհնած դու մարդ ես, թե՞ նեռ... էդ ինչի՞դ վրա ես հպարտ, բա հետիդ անողնաշարներն ինչի՞ վրա էին հրճվում...
> Էդ ինչի՞դ վրա ես հպարտ: Մոտ 5000 զոհի, եռակի ավել հաշմանդամություն ունեցող զինծառայողների, հազարավոր անօթեւան ու անտուն մնացած մարդկանց առկայությամբ, Հայրենիքի զգալի հատված թշնամուն զիջելու, պետական սահման չունենալու, ողջ պետությունն ու պետականությունը վտանգելու, ինքնիշխանության խորտակման վրա ես հրճվո՞ւմ...
> Դու մարդ ես, թե՞ մարդակեր...
> Ու էս խելքով էլ ապագա է քարոզում, 60% քվե է ուզում։
> 
> *Grant A. Sarkisow*


Հղու՞մ կա, որ ասում ա «Այո, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք»։

----------


## Lion

> Բա որ էդքանը գիտես ոնց ես վերևի նախադասությունը գրել իբր իր օրոք ա տենց թվերի դառել


Դավաճանի իսկ բառերն են: Լսիր ողջ նախադասությունը, նախորդն ու հաջորդն էլ հետը: Ինքն այդ միտքն է առաջ տանում, հետո Արայիկը կողքից «ուղղում է»...




> Այսինքն եթե Ալիևը Կազանում ստորագրեր ու 7 շրջանները հանձնած լիներ էլի գալու էիր ասեիր ճարպկորեն մանևրու՞մ էր։ Ասեկոսե չի է, չոր փաստ ա, մարդը իրա բերանով ասում ա որ հանձնելու էր, գնացել էին ստորագրելու, արդեն ամեն ինչ համաձայնեցված էր։ Էլի փաստ որ ինքն իր բերանով ա ասել 2018 ապրիլի 17–ի վարչապետի թեկնածու ելույթում։ Մարդը բառացի ասում ա, որ «Բանակցային գործընթացը լավատեսություն չի ներշնչում, բայց ավելի հստակ կարելի է ասել, որ այդ բանակցային գործընթացն ուղղակի կանգնած է»։ Էն որ էլի Նիկոլի գլխին ա ջարդվում իբր ինքն ա բանակցային գործընթացը փչացրել։


Եթե՝ բանալի բառը դա է: Չստորագրեց, չէ՞: Ասել եմ և կասեմ՝ Կազանը Սերժի կողմից փայլուն խաղարկված ճարպիկ դիվանագիտական խաղ էր, երբ նա հիմնավորված ռիսկի գնաց և հաղթեց՝ պատին դեմ տալով Ալիևին:

Եվ ես հպարտ եմ դրանով, այո, մենք պարտվել ենք՝ 11:05 րոպեից...

https://youtu.be/1J1E0KH2GcU?t=664

----------


## Lion

Փաշինյանին ծափ տվող «վանաձորցիները» իրականում *շրջիկ գյումրեցիներն են*...

Վանաձորցիների անվան տակ Փաշինյանին ողջունածներից է «Իմ քայլի» պատգամավոր Նազելի Բաղդասարյանի եղբայրը՝ Արման Բաղդասարյանը, որը Գյումրիի «ՑԱՅԳ» ՀԸ տնօրեն Մարգարիտա Մինասյանի որդին է:

Մյուս գյումրեցին Արտյոմ Թումանյանն է, որը նախկինում ռաբիզ երգիչ էր, այժմ դարձել է փաշինյանական և նրա համար մասովկա է աշխատում:

Mediaport-ը Փաշինյանի աջակիցների դերում նրան ուղեկցողների մեջ իդենտիֆիկացրել է ֆեյսբուքում վերջինիս օգտին աշխատող բազմաթիվ «ակտիվիստների», որոնց տանում են մարզեր՝ մարդաշատ կադրեր ապահովելու:

----------


## Overdose

> Հղու՞մ կա, որ ասում ա «Այո, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք»։


Դու էլ չես հավատում չէ, որ Փրկիցը կարար տենց բան ասած լիներ  :LOL: 

Հղում էլ չէ, յեքա վիդեո կա։ Տելեգրամ ալիքներում հատուկ էդ մասը կտրած կա, նայի թե ներվերդ կդիմանան

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու էլ չես հավատում չէ, որ Փրկիցը կարար տենց բան ասած լիներ 
> 
> Հղում էլ չէ, յեքա վիդեո կա։ Տելեգրամ ալիքներում հատուկ էդ մասը կտրած կա, նայի թե ներվերդ կդիմանան


Չգիտեմ, նայել ես, դրա համա՞ր վիդեոն չես դնում, թե՞ սկի չես էլ նայել, բայց պնդում ես, որ տենց ա ասել  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

> Չգիտեմ, նայել ես, դրա համա՞ր վիդեոն չես դնում, թե՞ սկի չես էլ նայել, բայց պնդում ես, որ տենց ա ասել


Անհայրենիք անձնագրակից ջան, ախր Լիոնը երկու գրառում վերեւ դրել ա, ժամանակն էլ նշել ա։

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի եք ձեզ Փրկիցին էդքան հուսահատ պաշտպանում։ Ավելի հեշտ չի ասեք՝ "հա դե լավ, լեզվից թույլ կենդանի ա, մի բան ավել, մի բան պակաս ա բլթցրել, ինչ մի խոսքերից եք կառչում, պատմություն սարքում"

Տենց ավելի հեշտ կլինի, հավատա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անհայրենիք անձնագրակից ջան, ախր Լիոնը երկու գրառում վերեւ դրել ա, ժամանակն էլ նշել ա։
> 
> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի եք ձեզ Փրկիցին էդքան հուսահատ պաշտպանում։ Ավելի հեշտ չի ասեք՝ "հա դե լավ, լեզվից թույլ կենդանի ա, մի բան ավել, մի բան պակաս ա բլթցրել, ինչ մի խոսքերից եք կառչում, պատմություն սարքում"
> 
> Տենց ավելի հեշտ կլինի, հավատա


Էդ էպիզոդը շատ լավն ա։
Ցանկացած մարդու կարում ես ասես, որ ինքը ստախոսը ա ։)

Ցանկացած մարդ, որը կպնդի, թե Փաշինյանն ասել ա «_Այո, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք_», ստախոս ա։
Էս պահին ստախոսը դու ես։

----------


## Overdose

> Էդ էպիզոդը շատ լավն ա։
> Ցանկացած մարդու կարում ես ասես, որ ինքը ստախոսը ա ։)
> 
> Ցանկացած մարդ, որը կպնդի, թե Փաշինյանն ասել ա «_Այո, ես հպարտ եմ, որ մենք պարտվել ենք_», ստախոս ա։
> Էս պահին ստախոսը դու ես։


Աաա, լեզվաբանությա՞նն ենք գազ տալիս, անհայրենիք անձնագրակից :LOL: 

Դե նայի։ Բառացի ասում ա՝ "*Եվ ես հպարտ եմ նրանով, այո, մենք պարտվել ենք եւ էդ պարտության պատասխանատվությունը մերն ա․․․*" ։ 

Վերլուծենք նախադասությունը, անհայրենիք պասպորտակից ջան։ *"Եվ ես հպարտ եմ նրանով․․․"*, ինչո՞վ։ Ենթադրվում ա, որ էս բարդ ստորադասական նախադասության մյուս մասով պիտի բացատրի ինչով ա հպարտ։ Իսկ մյուս մասով ասում ա հետեւյալը *"այո, մենք պարտվել ենք եւ էդ պարտության պատասխանատվությունը մերն ա․․․"*։ Ես որպես առողջ բանականություն ունեցող մարդ եզրակացնում եմ, որ մարդը հպարտ ա, ու հպարտ ա պարտությամբ։

Հա, դու ճիշտ ես, չի ասում "Ես հպարտ եմ այն փաստով, որ ես պարտվեցի եւ ստորագրեցի նոյեմբերի 9-ի կապիտուլյացիան"։ Տենց բան իրոք չի ասում։ Բայց կրկնում եմ, առողջ բանականություն ունեող մարդը, այլ ոչ նիկոլին ամեն գնով պաշտպանել ձգտող մարդը, կեզրակացնի, որ մարդը հպարտ է իր պարտությամբ։

Տակ չտո, պետք չի հավայի մանիպուլյացիաներով զբաղվել, անձնագրակից ջան

----------

Lion (01.06.2021)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Աաա, լեզվաբանությա՞նն ենք գազ տալիս, անհայրենիք անձնագրակից
> 
> Դե նայի։ Բառացի ասում ա՝ "*Եվ ես հպարտ եմ նրանով, այո, մենք պարտվել ենք եւ էդ պարտության պատասխանատվությունը մերն ա․․․*" ։ 
> 
> Վերլուծենք նախադասությունը, անհայրենիք պասպորտակից ջան։ *"Եվ ես հպարտ եմ նրանով․․․"*, ինչո՞վ։ Ենթադրվում ա, որ էս բարդ ստորադասական նախադասության մյուս մասով պիտի բացատրի ինչով ա հպարտ։ Իսկ մյուս մասով ասում ա հետեւյալը *"այո, մենք պարտվել ենք եւ էդ պարտության պատասխանատվությունը մերն ա․․․"*։ Ես որպես առողջ բանականություն ունեցող մարդ եզրակացնում եմ, որ մարդը հպարտ ա, ու հպարտ ա պարտությամբ։
> 
> Հա, դու ճիշտ ես, չի ասում "Ես հպարտ եմ այն փաստով, որ ես պարտվեցի եւ ստորագրեցի նոյեմբերի 9-ի կապիտուլյացիան"։ Տենց բան իրոք չի ասում։ Բայց կրկնում եմ, առողջ բանականություն ունեող մարդը, այլ ոչ նիկոլին ամեն գնով պաշտպանել ձգտող մարդը, կեզրակացնի, որ մարդը հպարտ է իր պարտությամբ։
> 
> Տակ չտո, պետք չի հավայի մանիպուլյացիաներով զբաղվել, անձնագրակից ջան


Նորից շեշտեմ, որ Նիկոլի պաշտպանի դերում հանդես գալու ցանկություն չունեմ:

Բայց, հանուն արդարության, էլի.
Սկզբից եքա տեքստ ա ասում՝ ճանապարհներ սարքելու մասին, վերջում էլ թե՝ և ես հպարտ եմ դրանով:

Ֆսյո, էդտեղ պարբերությունն ավարտվեց:

Նոր պարբերություն, մի մատ խորքից.
Այո, մենք պարտվել ենք և.. բլա-բլա..

----------

Varzor (04.06.2021), Աթեիստ (01.06.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.06.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նորից շեշտեմ, որ Նիկոլի պաշտպանի դերում հանդես գալու ցանկություն չունեմ:
> 
> Բայց, հանուն արդարության, էլի.
> Սկզբից եքա տեքստ ա ասում՝ ճանապարհներ սարքելու մասին, վերջում էլ թե՝ և ես հպարտ եմ դրանով:
> 
> Ֆսյո, էդտեղ պարբերությունն ավարտվեց:
> 
> Նոր պարբերություն, մի մատ խորքից.
> Այո, մենք պարտվել ենք և.. բլա-բլա..


Դրել ո՜ւմ ինչ ես բացատրում  :LOL: 
Մարդը քանի կար հորինած արտահայտություն էր վերագրում Նիկոլին, հետո որ ցույց տվեցի, որ ստում ա, սկսեց սեփական «տրամաբանությամբ» դա մեկնաբանել, ու նենց ա դա ներկայացնում, ոնց որ հենց էդ մեկն ա ու այլ տարբերակ չկա։

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (03.06.2021)

----------


## Արէա

Ինչ էլ հավես ունեք։
Ոնց որ Նիկոլին փորձես համոզել, որ ինքը ինչ-որ հարցում սխալ ա, առը հա թե կարաս։
Ընդհանրապես Նիկոլին անվերապահ ատողներն ու անվերապահ պաշտողները մի գրամ իրարից չեն տարբերվում տրամաբանական շղթաների կառուցման, ու իրենց համոզմունքների անսխալականությունը կասկածի տակ դնելու անկարողության հարցում։
Էդ անվերապահի պահը հենց բացահայտում ես, պիտի բանավեճից դուրս գաս, բուլշիթից խուսափելու ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։

----------

Varzor (04.06.2021), Գաղթական (01.06.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (03.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2021)

----------


## Overdose

> Ինչ էլ հավես ունեք։
> Ոնց որ Նիկոլին փորձես համոզել, որ ինքը ինչ-որ հարցում սխալ ա, առը հա թե կարաս։
> Ընդհանրապես Նիկոլին անվերապահ ատողներն ու անվերապահ պաշտողները մի գրամ իրարից չեն տարբերվում տրամաբանական շղթաների կառուցման, ու իրենց համոզմունքների անսխալականությունը կասկածի տակ դնելու անկարողության հարցում։
> Էդ անվերապահի պահը հենց բացահայտում ես, պիտի բանավեճից դուրս գաս, բուլշիթից խուսափելու ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։


Ինձ թվում ա ես քո ներվերի վրա ազդում եմ

----------


## Overdose

> Դրել ո՜ւմ ինչ ես բացատրում 
> Մարդը քանի կար հորինած արտահայտություն էր վերագրում Նիկոլին, հետո որ ցույց տվեցի, որ ստում ա, սկսեց սեփական «տրամաբանությամբ» դա մեկնաբանել, ու նենց ա դա ներկայացնում, ոնց որ հենց էդ մեկն ա ու այլ տարբերակ չկա։


Բա որ ասում եմ դու նիկոլի դվայնիկն ես  :Smile:  Ինքն էլ ա սիրում բառախաղերով խաղեր տալ։ Ինքն էլ ա սիրում իրականությունը 180 աստիճան շուռ տալ։

Ու ցավոք ,ինքն էլ ա քո պես անհայրենիք

----------


## Varzor

Էս դեբիլի դուրս տվածներին արդեն չգիտեմ ոնց վերաբերվեմ։




> ․․․
> Մենք ոռոգման համակարգում ջրի կորուստների ծավալները 5 տոկոսով նվազեցրել ենք: Այդ համակարգում էլեկտրաէներգիայի ահռելի խնայողություններ ենք արել: Այս տարի սպասում ենք, որ այս տարվա հուլիսին Սեւանա լիճը վերջին 60 տարվա մեջ ամենաբարձր մակարդակը կունենա։
> 
> Մեզ համար ոռագման համակարգը մեզ համար *ամենառազմավարական* նշանակություն ունեցող համակարգերից է: Մեր վարելահողերի *74 տոկոսը* չի ոռոգվում: Սա նշանակում է, որ մենք էֆեկտիվ գյուղատնտեսության մասին խոսել չենք կարող։
> ․․․


աղբյուր

Տո դե արի, մի ասա․ այ հայվան, հերիք չի՞ խոսես բաներից, որից բացարձակ չես հասկանում։ Հերիք չի՞ ժողովրդին խաբես։

Սևանի բարձրացման հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունես։ Տեղումներն ես կառավարել, թե՞ հոսքերը փակող երկրաշարժն ես դու սարքել։
Մի տեղ դեռ կարող եմ հասկանալ, թե էդ ոնց են հոսանք խնայել, որովհետև լավ գիտեմ, թե էդ ինչ "խնայողություն" է և ոնց է գոյանում։
Անոռոգելի վարելախողերի տոկոսներով դեբիլ մանիպույացիան էս ֆոնի վրա մանկական կատակ էր։

----------

Lion (04.06.2021)

----------


## Overdose

> Էս դեբիլի դուրս տվածներին արդեն չգիտեմ ոնց վերաբերվեմ։
> 
> 
> 
> աղբյուր
> 
> Տո դե արի, մի ասա․ այ հայվան, հերիք չի՞ խոսես բաներից, որից բացարձակ չես հասկանում։ Հերիք չի՞ ժողովրդին խաբես։
> 
> Սևանի բարձրացման հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունես։ Տեղումներն ես կառավարել, թե՞ հոսքերը փակող երկրաշարժն ես դու սարքել։
> ...


Վարզոր ախպեր, մի հատ տուպոյ հարց տամ էլի, քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունի վաբշե։ Սեւանից դուրս եկող միակ գետը Հրազդանն ա չէ? Որ բռնեն դրա հունը Սեւանից դուրս գալու տեղում նեղացնեն, լճի մակարդակը ավտոմատ չի թռնի վերեւ?

----------


## Lion

Ցնծացող մարդկանց ամբոխը երեկ ողջունում էր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, երբ նա ասաց, թե իր ընտանիքի նյութական վիճակը վատացել է: Ողջունում էր և, ի դեմս Նիկոլի, մի նոր մեսսիա, իր երազանքների կյանքի կոչման մի նոր հերոս էր ուզում տեսնել, մի մարդու էր ուզում տեսնել, որն իրեն զոհել է հանուն նույն այդ ամբոխի...

Ահա, ԱՄԲՈԽԻ հարգելի ներկայացուցիչներ, ձեր կուռքը խաբում էր ձեզ ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ համաձայն հենց միայն պաշտոնական թվերի:

Ըստ Նիկոլ փաշինյանի իսկ հայտարարագրի,  
2016 թվականին Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ընտանիքի եկամուտը եղել է 14 մլն 628 հազար ՀՀ դրամ, 
2017 թվականին՝ 22 մլն 996 հազար, 
2018-ին՝ 26 մլն 922 հազար, 
2019-ին՝ 30 մլն 452 հազար ՀՀ դրամ։                                                                                                 

Այսպիով՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ընտանիքի նյութական վիճակը 2018 թվականից հետո չի վատացել: 

Լավ ե՞ք, խաբնվածներ:

----------

Varzor (06.06.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ախպեր, մի հատ տուպոյ հարց տամ էլի, քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունի վաբշե։ Սեւանից դուրս եկող միակ գետը Հրազդանն ա չէ? Որ բռնեն դրա հունը Սեւանից դուրս գալու տեղում նեղացնեն, լճի մակարդակը ավտոմատ չի թռնի վերեւ?


Կարճ պատասխանն է՝ ոչ։

----------


## Overdose

> Կարճ պատասխանն է՝ ոչ։


Էդքան բանը ես էլ գիտեի։ Պատճառն էր հետաքրքիր

----------


## Varzor

> Էդքան բանը ես էլ գիտեի։ Պատճառն էր հետաքրքիր


Պաճառը այս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի։
Եթե հետաքրքիր է, ապա կարող ենք քննարկել համապատասխան թեմայում

----------


## Lion

Մի տեսակ դեժավյուի զգացում ունեցա՝ որտե՞ղ եմ սրա նման մի բան լսել...?!

----------


## Lion

Ալիևեն ու Էրդողանը Շուշիում: Կողքի սենյակում էլ Մեհրիբանն ու Էրդողանի խանումն են թեյում:
Հպարտ նիկոլականներ... լավ ե՞ք:

----------

Overdose (16.06.2021)

----------


## Overdose

> Ալիևեն ու Էրդողանը Շուշիում: Կողքի սենյակում էլ Մեհրիբանն ու Էրդողանի խանումն են թեյում:
> Հպարտ նիկոլականներ... լավ ե՞ք:


Հա բայց Նիկոլը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, որ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժը Շուշին տվին Ալիեւին, քցին խեղճ Նիկոլի ջեբը

Համ էլ նախկինները, թալանը, կոռուպցիան, ու վաբշե, եկել է վրեժի ժամանակը, քաղաքացու վրեժի ժամանակը․․․․

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլ ընտրողների հետ համաձայն է ադրբեջանցի իշխանամետ բլոգերը՝ երկուսի հերոսներն էլ նույնն են -

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion



----------


## Բարեկամ

Լիոն, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ադրբեջանի սոց-մեդիայի մեսինջերի պաշտոնն ես վերցրել Հայաստանում։ Եթե այն, ինչը դու այսպես հետևողականորեն անում ես, աներ ադրբեջանցին ադրբեջանում՝ հայկական սոց-մեդիայի առումով, ադրբեջանցիները դժվար հարգեին նման կենտրոնացած ու նպատակուղղված մունետիկությունը։

----------

Sky (23.06.2021), Աթեիստ (22.06.2021), Արէա (22.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2021), Ներսես_AM (22.06.2021)

----------


## Արէա

Այ Լիոն ջան, ո՞ւր ես դրանց գրածները էդքան կարդում, մեզ էլ զոռով կարդացնել տալիս։
Լավ ա ակումբը էդքան մեծ լսարան չունի հիմա, թե չէ Փաշինյանի հավաքած ձայների մի երկու տոկոսը քո էս գործողության արդյունքը կլիներ հաստատ։
Լրիվ հակառակ էֆֆեկտ ա թողնում, թարգի, եղբայր։

Ի դեպ, ոչ միայն դու ես, որ չես ըմբռնում դա։
Փաշինյանի հավաքած ձայները վերջի 3 տարում ընդդիմության տարածած թույն ու թարախի հետևանք ա։
Ներողություն խնդրեին ժողովրդին իրենց կառավարության ընթացքում եղած թերությունների համար, կառուցողական ընդդիմություն դառնային, փորձեին օգտակար լինեին երկրին, հիմա իշխանության վերադարձած կլինեին։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, դու տենց մտածի, քո իրավունքն է: Իսկ առայժմ, խնդրեմ, աննասուն... մը աննասունի թիմից.

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion

Ադրբեջանցի թուրքը իմ ֆորումից երջանիկ է Նիկոլի հաղթանակով.

----------


## Lion



----------


## Աթեիստ

Պտի երկրի համար վնասատու քոչին ընտրեինք, որ թուրքը վատ զգար  :LOL: 
Հեչ, որ երկրի ներսում երկրի քաղաքացին իրան վատ կզգար։ Ինչ անում, թուրքի զգալու համար ենք անում  :LOL: 

Էն հին անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ ասում ա իմ դարդերը քիչ էին, հարևանս էլ թազա ավտոյա առել  :LOL:

----------

Life (29.06.2021), Բարեկամ (24.06.2021), Գաղթական (23.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի կողմնակից աննասուն... մը ևս -

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նիկոլի կողմնակից աննասուն... մը ևս -


Քարոզարշավը պրծել ա, խորը շունչ քաշի, ընդունի որ ազգը տենց ընտրություն ա կատարել, ու թարգի ամեն շուն–շանգյալի դուրս տվածը ստեղ բերել։ ՈՒմ ես ինչ ուզում ապացուցած լինես։ 

Ի՞նչ օգուտ ա տալիս քո ծախսած ժամերը ադրբեջանական հիմար ֆորումներում անցկացնելը։ Թարգի մեծ մարդ ես։

----------

Life (29.06.2021), Աթեիստ (23.06.2021), Գաղթական (23.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2021), Շինարար (24.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Թշնամուն եմ ուսումնասիրում: Երևի նոր ես պարզում, բայց ես արդեն երկար տարիներ է, որ ադրբեջանական սոց ցանցերին հնարավորինս հետևում եմ:

----------


## Lion

> Պտի երկրի համար վնասատու քոչին ընտրեինք, որ թուրքը վատ զգար 
> Հեչ, որ երկրի ներսում երկրի քաղաքացին իրան վատ կզգար։ Ինչ անում, թուրքի զգալու համար ենք անում 
> 
> Էն հին անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ ասում ա իմ դարդերը քիչ էին, հարևանս էլ թազա ավտոյա առել


Ապեր, որ թուրքը ուրախ է քո ընտրությամբ, մի տեսակ... էէէըըը... կասկածելի չէ՞:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, որ թուրքը ուրախ է քո ընտրությամբ, մի տեսակ... էէէըըը... կասկածելի չէ՞:


Կասկածելի է, իհարկե կասկածելի է, որ դու ոչ թե քո իսկ խողովրդի կայացրած մեծամասնության ընտրությամբ ես աշխարհահայացքդ կառուցում, այլ՝ մի քանի (թեկուզ տասնյակ) սոցցանցառ թուրքերի։

Ժողովրդավարության կայֆը գիտե՞ս ինչն ա։ Որ ժողովուրդը ինքն է իր քնելու անկողինը գցում, թեկուզ այդ ընտրությունը (որոշների կարծիքով) տանի ինքնակործանման էլ։ Ու քաք ա կերել որևէ մեկը, ով կարծում է, թե ինքը ժողովրդի հավաքական ընտրությունից ավելի խելոք ա։ Դրա համար էլ աշխարհի ժողովրդավարական երկրները բուսնում զարգանում են, իսկ իրենց մեծ քաքի տեղ դրած կեղծ էլիտաների իշխանության տակ գտնվող երկրները շարունակում են իրենց ցեխաջրերի մեջ տմբտմբալ։ 

Իսկ թուրքը դիշովի տեղեկատվական պրոպագանդա-պատերազմ ա տանում, որի միամիտ գործիքն էլ դարձել ես, որ օգնում ես իրենց՝ հայերին իբր թե թևաթափ անելու միտված անորակ էշությունները տարածել հայ տեղեկատվական դաշտի էն մասերը, որ թուրքը կերազեր ինքնուրույն հասնել։ Ապրես, ինչ խոսք, գերազանց գործի վրա ես․․․

----------

Freeman (24.06.2021), John (28.06.2021), Life (29.06.2021), Աթեիստ (24.06.2021), Արէա (23.06.2021), Բարեկամ (24.06.2021), Գաղթական (23.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2021)

----------


## Lion

Շատ հետաքրքիր հարց բարձրացրիք՝ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ՄԻՇՏ ԱՆՍԽԱԼԱԿԱ՞Ն Է, ԹԵ՞ ՈՉ: Ինքս շատ եմ այս ամենի մասին մտածել, քանի որ մի կողմից դա առնչվում է իմ մասնագիտությանը, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ հենց իմ վարքին: Ավելին, 2018 թվականին ինքս պաշտպանել եմ իշխանափոխությունը և այն ժամանակ մտածում էի քեզ նման՝ ժողովուրդը չի կարող սխալվել: Այժմ ԱՅԼ ՄՏՔԻ ԵՄ ԵԿԵԼ՝ ժողովուրդը կարող է սխալվել: Փորձեմ պարզաբանել և հիմնավորել ասելիքս:

Այո, ժողովրդավարությունն անկասկած լավ բան է, դա չի քննարկվում, սակայն, ըստ իս, ուժեղն են այն ժողովրդավարությունները, որոնց հասարակությունները ՀԱՍՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ դրան անդուլ պայքարով կամ, այլ կերպ ասած, օբյեկտիվորեն և փուլ առ փուլ ձեռք բերվող իրավունքներով: Սրա դասական օրինակն է ՄԵԾ ԲՐԻՏԱՆԻԱՆ՝ այնտեղ ձևավորվեցին հասարակական ուժեր, որոնց մեջ կարևոր տեղ ուներ այսպես կոչված երրորդ դասը, այդ ուժերը ձևավորեցին ինտելեկտուալ, կազմակերպչական և ընդհուպ մինչև ֆիզիկական մի կորիզ, իսկ այդ կորիզն էլ խելամիտ ընտրությամբ բերեց լավ արդյունքի: Մեր դեպքում, ցավոք, այդպես չեղավ: 

Մի պահ, հաշվի առնելով 1960-1990-ական թվականների մեր ժողովրդի մտավոր, ֆիզիկական և սոցիալական մակարդակը, մենք ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՆԵԻՆՔ ընթանալ վերևում նշածս ուղով, մեզ մոտ, այսպես ասեմ, կար վերևում նկարագրած «կորիզը», որը կարող էր ժողովրդական պետաիրավական ու հասարակական կառույց հավաքել, սակայն այդ հնարավորությունը բաց թողնվեց: Ինչո՞ւ և ինչպես՝ բարդ ու քննարկման արժանի հարց է, որը, ասածիս համատեքստում, էական չէ: Եվ այսպես, այդ հնարավորությունը ԲԱՑ ԹՈՂՆՎԵՑ, իսկ արդյունքում էլ նկարագրածս «կորիզը» թուլացավ, տրոհվեց ու աստիճանաբար վերացավ: Արդյունքում մենք ոչ թե հասանք ժողովրդավարությանը, այլ 2018 թվականին մեզ այն ՆՎԵՐ ՏՐՎԵՑ և դա այն դեպքում, երբ մեր հասարակությունն, իր սոցիալական կառուցվածքով ու դրանից բխող ինստիտուցիոլան և հոգեբանական տարրերով, ՈՐԵՎԷ ԿԵՐՊ ՉԷՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵԼ, իսկ արդյունքում էլ պատրաստ ու «արժանի չէր» ժողովրդավարությանը:

Որպես հետևանք, այժմ մեր հասարակությունում չկա նույն այդ «կորիզը», ՈՐԱԿԱՍՏԵՂԾ ՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿՈՎ չկա ուժեղ երրորդ դաս կոչվածը, իսկ արդյունքում էլ ժողովրդավարական իրավունքների հասած, սակայն դրա իրական բնույթը չգիտակցող և չհասկացող հասարակության անդամների մեծագույն մասն ընտրում է ՈՉ ԹԵ իրական ժողովրդավարական ու ազգային արժեքների գիտակցմամբ, ԱՅԼ՝ տարրական, իսկ հաճախ էլ ստորագույն կրքերին հագուրդ տալու մղումով, ինչից, ի դեպ, հիանալի օգտվում է Նիկոլը և ինչը, սական, հասարակական մակարդակում, հաճախ շատ վտանգավոր է:

Արդյունքում, կրկնեմ՝ ես չեմ համարում, որ ժողովուրդն անսխալական է, ՈՉ, ԴԱ ԱՅԴՊԵՍ ՉԷ, դա իդեալիզմ է: Մեծապես անսխալական է արևմտյան զարգացած ժողովրդավարության մոդել կիրառող ժողովուրդը, բայց մեզ մոտ, կներեք, չեմ կարող համաձայնել նման պնդման հետ:

Հ.Գ. Մի քիչ փիլիսոփայական ստացվեց, գուցե նույնիսկ՝ ոչ տեղին, սակայն սա վաղուց էր մեջս խմորվում և ահա, առիթ տեսնելով, շարադրեցի:

----------


## Lion



----------


## Lion

Նիկոլականները և թուրքերը շարունակում են հրճվանքը մեր ընտրությունների արդյունքների կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Alphaone

Էս քննարկումը ֆեյսբուքում լիներ՝ մեկը գրելու էր Ռոբերտն ա իր մանության ադրբեջանցի ընկերներին գրել, որ սենց բաներ անեն՝ Նիկոյին անվանարկի  :LOL:  Մարդիկ ուղղակի հաղթել են, ղժժում են, մեր քաղաքական էլիտան հիմա շատ վատն ա, որ ուժն էլ դիտարկենք, իրենք էս ժողովրդին քաշել են, միակ տարբերակը հիմա ազգովի բոլորին շատ խիստ վերահկելն ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Վերջերս աշխատում եմ նորություններին հնարավորինս քիչ հետևել, քանզի պարզել էի, որ հենց դրանք էին ջղային տրամադրության հիմնական սկզբնաղբյուրը:
Բայց Նիկոլի հարցազրույցը Պետրոսի հետ, իհարկե, բաց թողնել չէի կարող:

Տպավորությունս այն է, որ շատ վստահ ու հաստատուն ներկայացրեց մեր ազգային ու պետական շահերը:

Եթե այլ դիտարկումներ կան, խնդրեմ, առաջարկեք քննարկման.

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2021)

----------


## Lion

Քֆրտել չի կարելի՞, չէ՞: Դե ուրեմն ես գնացի...

----------


## Overdose

> Քֆրտել չի կարելի՞, չէ՞: Դե ուրեմն ես գնացի...


Ապեր, որ ուզես էլ, չես կարա։ 

Ինքը տեղով մեկ քֆուր ա, իսկ քֆուրին քրֆել զուտ քերականորեն չի ստացվի։

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի լայքերի ողջ պերճանքն ու թշվառությունը.

----------


## Lion

Ցնդվել կարելի է...

----------


## Overdose

> Ցնդվել կարելի է...


Լիոն ախպեր, նենց ես զարմացել, ոնց որ նոր բան ես բացահայտել։ Հենց սկզբից էլ էս էր էլի...

Զատո մեր մոտ դեմոկրատիայա ։ՃՃՃ

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլի լայքերի ողջ պերճանքն ու թշվառությունը 2.

----------


## Lion

ՖԲ սկանդալային վիճակագրություն

Դեկտեմբերի 26-ին Ն.Փաշինյանը, ինչպես ինքն է նշել, քանի որ  չի ուզեցել թաքցնել ճշմարտությունը, իր ասուլիսի ընթացքում արած հայտարարությունները պարզաբանել է նոր ստատուսով։ Այն ստացել է 4.800  հավանություն, այդ թվում՝ 1000 սրտիկ էմոջի։ Այդ սրտիկողների շարքում միայն 280-ն են, որ հնարավոր է կոնկրետ նույնականացնել, կապ չունի հայկական ազգանուններով, թե ոչ։ Մնացած 720-ը ստորեւ բերված էկզոտիկ ծագման օգտատերեր են։ 

Հիմա հարց/խորհուրդ Փաշինյանի ադմիններին ու նրա ՖԲ-յան համբավը սպասարկող թիմին։ Եթե դա դուք եք արել, ապա բոլորդ մասնագիտական անհամապատասխանության հիմքով պետք է գործից ազատման դիմում գրեք։ Եթե դա դուք չեք արել, ապա միեւնույն է, պետք է այդ դիմումները գրեք, քանի որ չեք ապահովում նման սկանդալային կիքսերից Նիկոլ Փաշինյան օգտատիրոջ անվտանգությունը։ 

Վիրտուալ կառավարումը ի վերջո սրան էլ հանգեցնելու էր։











*Лаура Багдасарян*

----------

Varzor (05.01.2022)

----------

